# Bilder aus dem Odenwald



## wieweitnoch? (25. Mai 2010)

Marbachstausee am Pfingstwochenende  !


----------



## Brickowski (25. Mai 2010)

Schöne Idee für einen thread,da mach ich mit:

Blick auf Miltenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. Mai 2010)

Wow, sehr schön ..............ist ja auch eine schöne Ecke..........hier nochmal ein Bild von der Hohen Strasse  an der Mossauer Höhe .


----------



## KonaSebbel (25. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei!!
Am Eutersee




Blick Richtung Wald-Michelbach


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. Mai 2010)

Schönes Bike.....................kann mich garnicht an diese Brücke erinnern am Eutersee


----------



## rayc (26. Mai 2010)

Grinsekater @tobsn  bei Eberbach





Bei Lindenfels, Richtung Teufelsloch





Am Felsberg:




Am Frankenstein




Am Melibokus, oberhalb von Zwingenberg




Soll der Schwerpunkt bei Landschaft oder bei Action liegen, oder egal?

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2010)

egal hauptsache schöne bilder und das sind sie bisher alle !


----------



## Tribal84 (26. Mai 2010)

25.05.2010 Melibokus Aussichtsplattform !


----------



## raccoon78 (26. Mai 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> 25.05.2010 Melibokus Aussichtsplattform !



Mist, jetzt war ich zu langsam.
Das gleiche Motiv wollte ich auch gerade einstellen (allerdings wäre bei mir dank Outdoorhandy die Qualität schlechter gewesen)


----------



## wieweitnoch? (26. Mai 2010)

Soll der Schwerpunkt bei Landschaft oder bei Action liegen, oder egal?



Gedacht war eigentlich Landschaft...............Action gibts in anderen Threads reichlich !
Aber klar : Wichtig sind schöne Bilder  

Himbächelviadukt  bei Hetzbach !


----------



## Brickowski (26. Mai 2010)

Ich find Action- und Landschaftsbilder jeweils super, ist doch schön zu sehen was man im Odenwald machen UND sehen kann.Bisher super Bilder. Ich sollte wirklich mal einen odenwald-cross anpeilen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. Mai 2010)

@rayc
wo ist denn das eberbachbild von tobi aufgenommen?  ist das an dem trail von richtung teufelskanzel nach eberbach rein oder wo? kommt mir so unbekannt vor


----------



## rayc (28. Mai 2010)

Klick mal auf das Bild, da sieht du rechts eine Karte mit den Koordinaten.
Ich kenne mich in der Ecke nicht aus, bin da nur mitgefahren.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oezdrfqbspjkusoh

Ray


----------



## Jockel2 (28. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> @rayc
> wo ist denn das eberbachbild von tobi aufgenommen?  ist das an dem trail von richtung teufelskanzel nach eberbach rein oder wo? kommt mir so unbekannt vor



Hallo Sharky
Ich schicke Dir die Antwort als PM
Gruß Jockel


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Juni 2010)

Sonnenuntergang am Melibokus




Sonnenuntergang Hemsberg




Gruss
chris


----------



## sharky (1. Juni 2010)

danke an rayc und jockel, jetzt weiß ich wo das ist  

selbst schon gefahren, allerdings hab ich den einstieg ausgelassen


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (6. Juni 2010)

Steinerner Tisch





Lärmfeuertrail





Wolfsbrünchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2010)

mosbach






nochmal mosbach






schon wieder mosbach






zu abwechslung: neckargerach






guttenbach






reichenbuch, hinten links der katzenbuckel


----------



## codit (8. Juni 2010)

Blick auf die Bergstrasse vom Meli-Südhang (heute kurz vorm Gewitter)


----------



## raccoon78 (11. Juli 2010)

Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass der Thread hier einschläft 


Blick auf den Melibokus vom Felsenmeer kommend





Heppenheim von der Starkenburg aus




Melibokus und Auerbacher Schloß 





Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, müsste irgendwo in der Nähe von der Juhöhe gewesen sein.


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juli 2010)

sieht aus wie der Hardberg . (?)


----------



## ska (17. Juli 2010)

Tolle Fotos hier 
Unten Blick vom Kreiswald Richtung Mörlenbach


----------



## Buddy82 (28. Juli 2010)

Nähe der Irrbachquelle bei Unter-Ostern


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2010)

hab auch noch eins


----------



## Andreas (30. Juli 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal zwei Bilder liefern (leider ohne Motiv) ...

Magnetsteine-Trail am Frankenstein





Melibocus mit freiem Blick auf den Felsberg nach Holzrodung


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2010)

Felsenmeer von der Würstelbude aus 
:


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. August 2010)

Burg Freudenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (1. August 2010)




----------



## Bernhard3 (8. August 2010)




----------



## codit (11. August 2010)

Knodener Kopf mit Anwohnern und Felsbergblick


----------



## wieweitnoch? (14. August 2010)

Wow    wieder herrliche Bilder dabei !
Heute gings auf schmalen Pfaden zur Quellkirche Schöllenbach :


----------



## wieweitnoch? (15. August 2010)

Noch auf dem handy entdeckt :  Im Mai kurz vor Amorbach  





und kurz danach   Hohe Strasse :


----------



## sharky (16. August 2010)

was für ein bike ist das untere gleich nochmal? die gab es mal bei ram cycles in obrigheim
das waren noch zeiten, als die teile, indian, merlin & co da im schaufenster hingen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. August 2010)

Du sollst dir doch die schöne Landschaft anschaun  !  
Breezer Beamer 1994


----------



## Bernhard3 (24. August 2010)

Blick auf Miltenberg von der Centgrafenkapelle




Im Hintergrund Ebenheid


----------



## codit (27. August 2010)

Knodener Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (28. August 2010)

Heute war ein guter Tag!

Knodener Kopf Trial:




Ohly Turm Trial:




Flow am Meli:


----------



## wieweitnoch? (12. September 2010)

Weiter gehts     Oberhalb von Birkert Hohe Strasse mit Blick Richtung Breuberg:





Am Silberbrünnchen bei Michelstadt:





Skulpturenpark am Mümlingtalradweg unterhalb von Breuberg:


----------



## Akebone (14. September 2010)

Aussichtsplattform am Melibokus


----------



## Corax1975 (23. September 2010)

Zwischen Ober Beerbach und Steigerts - Im Hintergrund befindet sich burg Frankenstein (leider auf der anderen seite des hügels )


----------



## Bernhard3 (23. September 2010)




----------



## ralf68 (24. September 2010)

Pilzbefall im Odenwald 





Blick von Schannenbach (Richtung Felsberg)





Aussicht von Schutzhütte Mathildenruhe am Krehberg in Richtung Neunkirchen





Schöner Weg





Blick von Freilichtbühne Heppenheim zur Starkenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (10. Oktober 2010)

Herbstimmung an der Bergstrasse letzten Freitag (am Wochenende wars noch schöner ).

Krehbergblick vom Gronauer Höhenweg:




Der Meli:




Dämmerung im Fürstenlager:


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (14. Oktober 2010)

sehr schöner thread!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (15. Oktober 2010)

ralf68 schrieb:


> Pilzbefall im Odenwald
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

könntest du mir genau schreiben, wo der "Schöne Weg" in HP ist?
Von Hemsbach aus, habe ich zwei Hausrunden und für neue Trails/Wege bin ich immer zu haben

Danke


----------



## ralf68 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Albert,
der "schöne Weg" ist am Krehberg (Schannenbacher Eck) zu finden.
"Genaueres" siehe in dein Postfach.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. Oktober 2010)

Noch auf dem Handy entdeckt...........im Hochsommer morgens  halb neun bei Brensbach    :


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. Oktober 2010)

Und etwa eine Stunde vorher , irgendwo zwischen Michelstadt und Brensbach entlang des Odenwälder Schmetterlings


----------



## tyerax (31. Oktober 2010)

Im Odenwald gibts schon komische Gesellen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (31. Oktober 2010)

ähh................ok 
wo ist das denn aufgenommen ?
Dafür war das Wetter heute herrlich, nur die  Kamera hat wieder gefehlt


----------



## tyerax (31. Oktober 2010)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> ähh................ok
> wo ist das denn aufgenommen ?
> Dafür war das Wetter heute herrlich, nur die  Kamera hat wieder gefehlt





Eisenbach/Obernburg am Naturfreundehaus. War wohl gestern Helloween-Party

Wetter technisch war es ein Traum 


Sportgruß


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. November 2010)

Blick in den Kohlgrund




Oberhalb von Bürgstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berndleff (6. November 2010)

Super Thread, da will ich auch mal...

Letztes Wochenende (30.10.10 7:54) am Wengertsberg in Eichenbühl. Blick ins Erftal Richtung Hardheim.





Schöne Grüße
Berndleff


----------



## Andreas (8. November 2010)

Wow, super Bild! 


So was sieht man halt nur wenn man mit dem Bike in der Natur unterwegs ist und dann weis man das es sich auch gelohnt hat.


----------



## chriiss (14. November 2010)

Höhenweg (Kunstweg) zwischen Kreidacher Höhe und Tromm:

Blick Richtung Tromm:








Blick Richtung Kreidacher Höhe:







Blick Richtung Rimbach:







Gassbachtal:


----------



## Bernhard3 (28. November 2010)

Gestern mittag oberhalb von Bürgstadt


----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2010)

Gestern Schriesheimer Steinbruch.


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2010)

Wurden da 2 Wege geräumt ???


----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wurden da 2 Wege geräumt ???



Werden bei Euch die Trails nicht geräumt?
In BaWü können wir uns das halt leisten. 

Nein, der Boden ist halt noch zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (28. November 2010)

Blick auf die Tromm:




Blick vom einem Berg bei Zozenbach richtung Burgen weinheim:





Links ist die Wachenburg klein zu sehen.


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2010)

Ne die Hessen haben den Luxus nicht aber dafür auch keine 2 Meter Regelung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2010)

Im Pfälzerwald waren die Wege heute auch schon geräumt.


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2010)

Geb zu du hast immer einen Besen dabei


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Gestern Schriesheimer Steinbruch.



Hallo,

geiles Bild vom Steinbruch

Bin als auch in der Ecke


----------



## rayc (24. Dezember 2010)

Passt auf bei euren Niterides, Ihr werdet im Darmstädter Stadtwald von solchen Wesen angefallen: 







Ray


----------



## Bernhard3 (28. Dezember 2010)

Zuviel Schnee


----------



## tommyboy (29. Dezember 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Passt auf bei euren Niterides, Ihr werdet im Darmstädter Stadtwald von solchen Wesen angefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray



Haha,

aber die Titten sind ein wenig verrutscht.

Gruss in die Heimat,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corax1975 (5. Januar 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Passt auf bei euren Niterides, Ihr werdet im Darmstädter Stadtwald von solchen Wesen angefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Ray!
wo genau steht denn diese wunderschöne Dame? Ich muss wohl bis jetzt immer dran vorbei gefahren sein...


----------



## scottiee (7. Januar 2011)

@corax 1975

nu is es wohl zu spät


----------



## Corax1975 (7. Januar 2011)

Ja leider!
Aber danke für das Bild!

Gruß


----------



## drivingghost (8. Januar 2011)

Blick vom Katzenbuckel






am See vom Katzebbuckel:






und im Schnee vom Katzenbuckel (;


----------



## Bernhard3 (15. Januar 2011)

Im Hintergrund Hochwasser in Miltenberg






Im Hintergrund Hochwasser in Bürgstadt


----------



## Bernhard3 (16. Januar 2011)

Bin heute mal von der Höh runter nach Miltenberg gefahren


----------



## Corax1975 (16. Januar 2011)

Wow! Das ist echt Wahnsinn mit dem vielen Wasser.
Da haben wir es an der Bergstraße noch richtig gut!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (30. Januar 2011)

Servus,

heute unterwegs.....   die Waldwege waren ganz schön vereist und es lag doch noch recht viel Schnee.




Im Odenwald, in der Nähe von Wilhelmsfeld.

Es war kalt, aber wahnsinnig schön!!!!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (30. Januar 2011)

Hi,

cooles Bild
Der Ausblick kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor
Ich wollte auch heute Vormittag von Weinheim aus auf dem Vogesenweg zum weißen Stein.
Auf dem Weg nach Weinheim hat meine Kassette schlapp gemacht
Hatte schon seit ein paar Tagen ein kl. Problem damit

Da war der schöne Tag hin

War bestimmt ne tolle Tour?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (31. Januar 2011)

Servus,

das Wetter war herrlich, die Tour war klasse, aber es war auch wirklich kalt. Bin aber von Schriesheim aus gestartet, so zwischen Höhenmeter 150 und 250 war es teilweise wirklich richtig glatt, bin sogar mal einige Meter gelaufen (das Hinterrad hat durchgedreht). Danach war es aufgrund der Schneedecke wieder klasse zu fahren.....

Zurück ins Tal gings dann auf der Straße, bin ehrlich, die Bodenverhältnisse waren mir wirklich nicht ganz geheuer  ;-)


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2011)

@Bolzer
Wann bist Du den Weissen Stein gestern hinauf, hast Du zufällig zwei Biker überholt die dann über Singletrails herunterfaren wollten? Der eine hatte ein schwarzes Canyon (ich) und der andere ein graues Centurion Radl dabei?

War 'ne geile Abfahrt! Der Schnee war recht griffig und Richtung Dossenheim war dann alles in der Sonne geschmolzen. Das war bis jetzt
dieses Jahr die schönste Tour. Leider hatte ich keine Knipse dabei.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Bolzer1711 (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo rmfausi,

ja, der war ich....   und ihr seid dann wirklich noch Trails talwärts gefahren, Hut ab, gebe zu mir waren die Verhältnisse doch zu heikel. Warte dazu lieber auf trockenes Wetter....

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder
Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## wieweitnoch? (13. Februar 2011)

Heute oberhalb von Gönz in Richtung Sansenhof . im Sommer ein herrliches Tal


----------



## yam13 (15. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal. SInd aber schon etwas älter.
Alle Bilder von der Burg in Lindenfels.
1. und 3. Bild sieht man das Weschnitztal und Krumbach. Bild 2 ist Lindenfels.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Februar 2011)

............ nähe seeheim


----------



## rayc (17. Februar 2011)

Nähe Seeheim?
Das ist aber sehr weit gefasst 

Das erste Bild ist am Kletterfelsen Hohenstein.

Ray


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

naja - wir waren den ganzen tag unterwegs - was da nun genau wo war , ist mir leider entfallen ...


----------



## mano2501 (26. Februar 2011)

Im Wald über Breuberg / Sandbach





Gruß

Leuthi


----------



## yam13 (2. März 2011)

Waldburgiskapelle überhalb von Weschnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy82 (2. März 2011)

Bist du die Serpentinen hochgefahren und dann noch einen Handstand gemacht?
Hab auch ein Bild von dort oben, da seh ich aber ein bisschen anders aus


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. März 2011)

Mann kann ja auch von Hiltersklingen kommend ganz gemächlich hochfahren !


----------



## yam13 (3. März 2011)

Ich wohn in Gras-Ellenbach. Von meinem Haus bis zur Waldburgiskapelle sind es 4,9 km und grad mal 70 hm. Also ich war grad mal warm gefahren nachdem ich da oben war.


----------



## Pungschter (8. März 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Melibokus im Winter


----------



## Pungschter (8. März 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Darsberghüte auch bei frischer Witterung


----------



## Pungschter (8. März 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Straße zum Frankenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pungschter (8. März 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Oberhalb Ober Beerbach Richtung Stettbach


----------



## rmfausi (8. März 2011)

ignoreme


----------



## rmfausi (8. März 2011)

Im Mühltal oberhalb von HD-Handschusheim am Abzweig zur Drehscheibe.


----------



## Benji (8. März 2011)

ich war heut bei dem schönen wetter mal unterwegs:

zwischen kocherbach und hartenrod an nem gedenkstein zu ehren eines tierarztes






blick vom hofgut hohenstein nach reichenbach 






schloss schönberg






b

p.s.: ich hab mich bei den bildern eher aufs rad konzentriert als auf die gegend, man verzeihe mir das!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (20. März 2011)

Heute im Felsenmeer bei Reichenbach


----------



## Bernhard3 (22. März 2011)

Endlich Frühling


----------



## Bernhard3 (27. März 2011)

War gestern mal wieder im Spessart unterwegs
Forsthaus Karlshöhe



Sylvan im Weihersgrund


----------



## jjom (29. März 2011)

gestern am Felsenmeer


----------



## hergie (29. März 2011)

jjom schrieb:


> gestern am Felsenmeer



Na toll J**** !
Du postest hier solche Bilder und vegetiere zu Hause vor mich hin...


----------



## codit (10. April 2011)

Seltenes Ereignis: Heute war der Ohlyturm (Felsberg) mal offen, deshalb ein
Bild ohne Rad. Blick aus 27m über Grund Richtung Neutscher Höhe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (11. April 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Seltenes Ereignis: Heute war der Ohlyturm (Felsberg) mal offen, deshalb ein
> Bild ohne Rad. Blick aus 27m über Grund Richtung Neutscher Höhe:



Hätte sich aber bestimmt gut gemacht, das Rad auf dem Bild


----------



## Nichtgernnass (14. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, war gestern auf dem Melibokus. Quali geht so, da mit Handy geschossen. Das Bild ist mit Blick auf das Alsbacher Schloss aufgenommen.


----------



## noon (16. April 2011)

also jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, was ist denn das für eine Holzkonstruktion im Bild?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (16. April 2011)

soweit ich weiss Absprungbrett für Drachenflieger


----------



## noon (16. April 2011)

ahh ja das macht Sinn...danke...ich dachte schon fast das wäre der Drop des sicheren Verderbens ^^


----------



## scylla (17. April 2011)

noon schrieb:


> ahh ja das macht Sinn...danke...ich dachte schon fast das wäre der Drop des sicheren Verderbens ^^




du hast den running Gag unter Bikern auf dem Melibokus entdeckt


----------



## raccoon78 (17. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> du hast den running Gag unter Bikern auf dem Melibokus entdeckt



So tief ist das da gar nicht, da waren manche hier schon berichteten Drops ins Flat tiefer


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. April 2011)

Hohe Strasse mit Blick auf Ober Kainsbach:


----------



## codit (21. April 2011)

Blick vom Spitzkehrenparadies:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

ui! Wo ist denn das?


----------



## codit (21. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ui! Wo ist denn das?


Bensheim/Schönberg, Blick auf Schloss Schönberg, ist ne Suche
wert!


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

Wow! Muss ich doch mal weiter wie Gronau fahren. Da bieg ich meißt rechts ab Richtung Knoden.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. April 2011)

Hier mal 2 Fotos vom Beerfurther Schlösschen, einer ehemaligen Burganlage, von der leider nur noch ein paar Mauerreste mitten im Wald zu finden sind.

Liegt zwischen Vierstöck und Beerfurth. Ab Vierstöck Parkplatz Richtung Tongrube, dann rechts den ersten Weg rein, mit der gelben 5,  bis zur Gabelung fahren wo´s u.a. nach Bockenrod und Beerfurth geht. Dort rechts den Weg einschlagen (gelbe 5, gelbes Viereck, Be 4). Dem Weg folgen bis runter zur Weggabelung, an der eine Schutzhütte steht. Dort führt ein Hinweispfeil zum "Beerfurther Schlösschen" rechts in den Wald hoch. Und dann wirds relativ steil 





Auf dem Bild kann man rechts und links die kleinen Mauerreste erkennen. Fast unscheinbar wirken sie auf den Betrachter. Wie diese Burg mal ausgesehen hat weiß niemand so genau, da es kaum schriftliche Aufzeichnungen gibt.





Wer noch ein bißchen was von der Geschichte dieser kleinen Burganlage erfahren möchte, hier ein kleiner Link:

http://www.beerfurth.de/beerfurtherschloesschen.htm


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. April 2011)

Ostermontag, herrlich  blauer Himmel, während die Damen des Hauses ausschlafen nutze ich den schönen Montag um kurz auf der Arbeit reinzuschauen und dann eine schöne Rundtour draus zu machen . Also hoch nach Bullau und rüber zum Reußenkreuz. Während der Abfahrt ein paar Bilder in Richtung Beerfelden und Hetzbach :








über Hetzbach am Himbächelviadukt vorbei in Richtung Marbach Stausee.....kurzes Päuschen Füsse baden......brrrrrr noch sehr frisch








rauf zur Hohen Straße und langsam wieder heim zum späten Frühstück..............der Raps ist noch nicht soweit aber ein netter Kontrast zum gemütlichem Carbonsattel


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. April 2011)

nachmittags mit der Tochter auf dem Mümlingtalradweg wurds dann etwas gemütlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (25. April 2011)

So schön kann der Frühling sein. Klasse Bild und tolles Rad.
Und übrigens einen wirklich schönen thread habt Ihr da,
ich werde im Sommer auch mal eine Odenwaldtour einplanen.
Habs ja nicht so weit bis dorthin.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## wieweitnoch? (26. April 2011)

Dachte mir das dir das Bild ganz besonders gefällt Helmut ........... komm im Sommer mit einem deiner Fats in den Odenwald und ich werde dich gern mit meinem begleiten !    Gruß Stefan





die Reifen müsste ich allerdings  schonen   ;-)





könnte ja auch dieses nehmen   ( vorm Himbächel Viadukt )


----------



## herr.gigs (27. April 2011)

Geile Bilder Stefan!!!

VG der Starrgabel-Käufer


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. April 2011)

Grüß dich ......Hast hoffentlich viel Freude mit der Starrgabel !  Ich bin glücklicher mit Federgabel...........ausser dort wo sowas garnicht passt ..........Klassiker !


----------



## derfati (28. April 2011)

Wtf???


----------



## Bernhard3 (28. April 2011)

derfati schrieb:


> Wtf???



Das Thema heißt Bilder aus dem Odenwald
und nicht zumüllen.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (28. April 2011)

Stimmt und mein letztes Bild ist aufgenommen oberhalb von Weiten Gesäss............demnächst kommt Beerfelden dran   oder Mossautal  auch sehr hübsch


----------



## derfati (29. April 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung! 

Hätte gerne gewusst was das für ein Fahrrad ist.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. April 2011)

Ein Greendale Slingshot von 1991
Jede Menge Infos gibts hier :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433203&highlight=slingshot


----------



## Andreas (1. Mai 2011)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Das Thema heißt Bilder aus dem Odenwald
> und nicht zumüllen.



Ja genau 

Ansonsten kann man ja auch einen neuen Thread für Bikes der Odenwald Biker aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (2. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info!

Und damit ich nicht schon wieder OT bin:







Leider etwas klein und aus dem letzten Jahr, aber immerhin aus dem Odenwald. 

Grüße aus dem Spessart
Thorsten


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. Mai 2011)

Eulbacher Park , oberer Eingang ,,,,,,


----------



## raccoon78 (3. Mai 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Bensheim/Schönberg, Blick auf Schloss Schönberg, ist ne Suche
> wert!



Bloß nicht, ich kann auf dem Bild erkennen, dass ich dringend mal wieder Fenster putzen muss. 
Nicht dass da noch ein Tourismusboom auftritt und mir jeder in den Garten glotzt... 


Der Felsberg mit dem Ohlyturm aus Richtung Knoden gesehen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Mai 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja genau
> 
> Ansonsten kann man ja auch einen neuen Thread für Bikes der Odenwald Biker aufmachen.



du bist gerne eingeladen selber Bilder zu posten !


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Mai 2011)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht, ich kann auf dem Bild erkennen, dass ich dringend mal wieder Fenster putzen muss.
> Nicht dass da noch ein Tourismusboom auftritt und mir jeder in den Garten glotzt...
> 
> 
> Der Felsberg mit dem Ohlyturm aus Richtung Knoden gesehen



Sehr schönes Bild   !


----------



## Andreas (6. Mai 2011)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> du bist gerne eingeladen selber Bilder zu posten !



Das hatte ich hier auch schon gemacht


----------



## wieweitnoch? (9. Mai 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Das hatte ich hier auch schon gemacht



Stimmt............sorry ! Und dafür danken wir dir !

weiter !

Feste Breuberg


----------



## wieweitnoch? (9. Mai 2011)

Und demnächst etwas weniger Bekanntes und auch hübsches ............und bitte keine Kommentare wegen des rades, das kennt ihr schon !
ist momentan mein Lieblingsteil für solche Touren....rollt den Berg fast alleine hoch


----------



## KonaMooseman (9. Mai 2011)

Das Schmolke ist doch absolut geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (9. Mai 2011)

7,8 kg mit Scheibenbremsen , Pedalen , Federgabel und Satteltasche................., aber das anderswo................bitte um weitere Bilder !


----------



## noon (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Thread braucht unbedingt mehr Fotos von Trails! Schöne Aussichten sind ja schon die halbe Miete, aber irgendwie fehlt mir da immer der Singletrail im Bild...oder sind das die wohlgehüteten Geheimnisse der Waldbewohner? Ich komme auch gerne mal mit dem Zug runter und mach selbst ein paar Bildchen, aber irgendwie habe ich hier noch nichts wirklich Lohnenswertes gesehen...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (14. Mai 2011)

Ist dieser Trail im tiefen unheimlichen Wald  was für dich ?  
Ist nahe bei Michelstadt  





Dieser Weg ist auch cool


----------



## wieweitnoch? (16. Mai 2011)

Gestern  in Eberbach am Neckar dann eine Trailtour  ( leider nur mit Handykamera   :-(  da reichen kleinere Bilder  )

















und zum Abschluss nun doch der Blick von der Teufelskanzel auf den Neckar


----------



## rayc (16. Mai 2011)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> I
> Dieser Weg ist auch cool


Wo ist das?

Gerne auch per Mail. 

ray


----------



## rayc (16. Mai 2011)

noon schrieb:


> Dieser Thread braucht unbedingt mehr Fotos von Trails! Schöne Aussichten sind ja schon die halbe Miete, aber irgendwie fehlt mir da immer der Singletrail im Bild...oder sind das die wohlgehüteten Geheimnisse der Waldbewohner? Ich komme auch gerne mal mit dem Zug runter und mach selbst ein paar Bildchen, aber irgendwie habe ich hier noch nichts wirklich Lohnenswertes gesehen...



Das ist ein Problem mit Trailbildern.
Ich halte mich da auch bewusst zurück.

Paar bekannte Stellen habe ich reingestellt.
Diese sind am Anfang des Threads zu finden.
Eberbach war da auch dabei.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (16. Mai 2011)

Gute Trails sind  auch nur so lange gut wie sie nicht übermässig befahren werden und das heisst einfach geheim halten.......was er nicht weiss macht ihn nicht heiss   

Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads ist ja ausserdem die herrliche Region Odenwald  Bergstraße  und das nahe Umland  mit aussagekräftigen Bildern zu zeigen ..............schön ist es hier allemal und Bilder sehen wir doch alle gern ! Und es sind mittlerweile wirklich tolle Aufnahmen zusammengekommen !!    

Hatte das ja auch schon am Anfang geschrieben : Actionbilder gibts in anderen Threads reichlich, denke so verhält es sich auch mit Trailbildern !


----------



## noon (16. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Geheimhaltung kann ich nur das Beispiel der Bikebergsteigen Threads bringen, da wird auch nicht verraten welches Foto wo entstanden ist und alle können sich problemlos an den Fotos erfreuen. Dass aufgrund von Trails die (ohne Ortsangabe) hier im Lokalthread gepostet werden eben diese plötzlich zerfahren werden kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen. Sicherlich wird man möglicherweise gefragt werden wo das nun sei, aber da muss/kann man hart bleiben oder z.B. anstelle der Auskunft nur die Mitfahrt anbieten.

@wieweitnoch?
Die "herrliche Region Odenwald Bergstraße" mag zwar ganz herrlich sein, wenn ich sehen will ob der Ausblick vom Melibokus die Anfahrt lohnt dann würde ich fix auf Google Earth bzw Panoramio nachschauen und nicht unbedingt hier (nichts gegen "Aussichtsbilder", ihr wart dort, es ist euer Moment und es macht ja allen Spaß sowas zu teilen). Von einem MTB Forum würde ich mir aber eigentlich auch erhoffen mir einen Überblick über die MTB Aspekte einer Region verschaffen zu können. Ich wollte ja keine Trailbilder nur der Bilder wegen.

Ich wohne direkt am Rand des Odenwaldes, die Anreise per Odenwaldbahn wäre spontan möglich, kostenlos, schnell und bequem, aber um dann dort ziellos irgendwo durch die Hügel zu streifen ist mir eine derartige Tagestour eigentlich zu schade. Ich hatte einfach gehofft hier noch mehr Anreize zu finden. 

So jedenfalls mein Gedankengang. Natürlich ist mir klar dass so etwas wie etwa ein "Google Earth Trail Plugin" mit Fotos und Bewertungen in einer Welt in der Mountainbiker kriminalisiert werden vorerst reine Utopie bleiben wird. Projekte wie die legale Strecke in Mömlingen sind da ein echter Lichtblick, wo man hier im Forum auch bequem vorher lesen kann wie z.B. der Trail Anteil der Tour ausfällt. Das ist ja auch der Grund warum ich dieses Forum gerne nutze.

So ich wollte mich nur noch mal erklären. Wer jetzt Trails posten will kann das tun, wer es nicht will soll es lassen, und wer postet aber dann nichts verrät dem springt auch keiner an die Gurgel. Ich denke für alle gilt: So lange die Bilder aus dem Odenwald sind haben sie hier ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2011)

@noon
Wenn du Bock auf Trails hast dann meld dich mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434847&page=95 zur ner Runde an... 

Ach ja und Kamera mitnehmen

Kein Post ohne Bild:



Gruss
chris


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Mai 2011)

Heute bei Bullau nach dem großen Regen von dem nicht viel blieb ausser feuchter Luft  .  Punkt mit herrlicher Weitsicht


----------



## codit (21. Mai 2011)

An der Bergstrasse war der Untergrund nach dem Regen von gestern Abend wieder
schön griffig!

Schöner Pfad oberhalb von Gronau:




Auch genehm Nähe Borstein:




Gruesse
codit


----------



## Corax1975 (23. Mai 2011)

Unerwegs am Melibokus! 
Ist ein schöner Trail Richtung Alsbach Hähnlein. die richtig schönen Teile habe ich schon befahren, bevor das Bild aufgenommen wurde.

Gruß


----------



## aa4 (24. Mai 2011)

Auf dem Weg nach Weinheim....




panoramatour 01 von äxl2000 auf Flickr


----------



## Bernhard3 (28. Mai 2011)

kleiner Trail direkt vor der Haustür


----------



## Alex1981 (31. Mai 2011)

Über Balkhausen mit Blick auf den Melibokus.




Meli von bigtool00 auf Flickr


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (2. Juni 2011)

Groß-Umstadt


Groß-Umstadt

Bad König


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
heute haben wir mal wieder eine Runde auf dem Fürther MTB-Rundkurs
gedreht. Schööön! Erstaunlicherweise trifft man dort selbst am Feiertag keine
anderen MTBler! Dabei ist der Rundkurs wirklich gelungen:
- 800 hm / 26 km
- schoene flowige Pfade (nichts schweres, für jeden machbar) auf den Downhills
- durchgehend markiert (F1), Start/Ziel am Fürther Marktplatz
- landschaftlich reizvoll
Schauts Euch mal an!
Als Impression ein Schnappschuss von unserer kurzen Rast am Einstieg zur ersten
Abfahrt:




Mit An/Abfahrt von Bensheim wird das Ganze dann auch konditionell würdig
(1800 hm) und im Gronauer Tal mit einigen weiteren schönen Pfaden gewürzt,
z.B. Kurvenmonster:


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. Juni 2011)

Für jeden der abseits der Trails mal entspannt mit der familie radeln muss   am Neckar entlang zwischen Eberbach und Hirschhorn wars heute schön:





aber wie es nun mal auf solchen Radwegen ist , dort ist man nie alleine:  Eine seltene Äskulapnatter, die längste der heimischen Schlangen , werden bis 2 m lang


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. Juni 2011)

Vor der Trailabfahrt von der Tromm und viiiiel Landschaft


----------



## KonaSebbel (4. Juni 2011)

Blick zur Burg Lindenfels


----------



## Tigerlyli (5. Juni 2011)

Halli Hallo,
als Odenwaldbikerin wollte ich doch auch mal Bilder beisteuern, zum Einstieg von der Veste Otzberg. Für ne schöne Tour ein tolles Ziel, zu mal es dort sehr leckeren Kuchen gibt 

Der Blick auf die Veste Otzberg..




Der Blick von der Veste Otzberg...




Und der Blick "in" die Veste Otzberg  









Übrigens ein toller Thread hier, zeigt er einem doch soooviele Ecken, die man nicht kennt bzw. bislang nicht wahrgenommen hat. Die ein oder anderen Bilder hier werden sicher Inspiration für eine Tourenplanung sein 

Grüße
Tigeryli


----------



## aa4 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich war ebenfalls an den Feiertagen, auch wenns nur die Hausrunde war, unterwegs....




schauenburg von äxl2000 auf Flickr




am weg von äxl2000 auf Flickr




bergstrasse01 von äxl2000 auf Flickr


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli...herzlich willkommen, wir freuen uns auf weitere Bilder ! 

und jetzt muss ich raus finden wo die Schaunburg ist 
Bergstrasse ?

Schauenburg bei Kassel ???????????


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juni 2011)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> ...und jetzt muss ich raus finden wo die Schaunburg ist
> Bergstrasse ?
> 
> Schauenburg bei Kassel ???????????


Nimm die bei Dossenheim 



wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...


KULT 



wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> ...


Ob das die Selbe ist, die uns auf dem selben Steckenabschnitt vor ein paar Wochen über den Weg gehuscht ist?


----------



## aa4 (5. Juni 2011)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Tigerlyli...herzlich willkommen, wir freuen uns auf weitere Bilder !
> 
> und jetzt muss ich raus finden wo die Schaunburg ist
> Bergstrasse ?
> ...



? hab ich was verpasst? gibts ein Problem mit der Burg?
man kann ja auch nett fragen wo was ist? gell  bei Dossenheim ist natürlich richtig. Und die Bergstrasse sollte eigentlich Einbegriff sein. egal...

Ich könnte natürlich auch meinen GPS Track posten, POIs usw. aber das war doch nicht Sinn dieses Themas oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Juni 2011)

aa4 schrieb:


> ? hab ich was verpasst? gibts ein Problem mit der Burg?
> man kann ja auch nett fragen wo was ist? gell  bei Dossenheim ist natürlich richtig. Und die Bergstrasse sollte eigentlich Einbegriff sein. egal...
> 
> Ich könnte natürlich auch meinen GPS Track posten, POIs usw. aber das war doch nicht Sinn dieses Themas oder?



was ist mit dir los ?   Gib mal Schaunburg bei Google ein, dann weisst du Bescheid. Da kommt nichts mit Dossenheim.
aa4......Tolles Bild ! Die Burg ist mir bisher kein Begriff gewesen, Dossenheim schon !
Tobsn......Danke für die Info !

Hier heute nach dem großem Regen Blick auf Michelstadt vom Gräsig aus





und das Dreiseental


----------



## aa4 (5. Juni 2011)

bei mir ist alles bestens  dann hab ich die vielen Fragezeichen falsch verstanden  Die nächsen Bilder kann ich ja mit Ortsangaben posten 

wenn man in Dossenheim Richtung Weißen stein fährt ist die kaum zu übersehen. 

Regen??? Darauf warte ich den ganzen Tag...

so genug OT.
Nächste woche gibt es Bilder aus dem Teuteburger Wald. (wenn alles klapt)


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. Juni 2011)

Kannte ich wirklich noch nicht  ! .............im Gegensatz zu der Bruchkante des Steinbruches daneben, die ja von Weitem problemlos zu erkennen ist.

Auf dem letzten Bild ist sie zu sehen, aber leider etwas ins Dunkel geraten, ein Bild mit beiden Objekten mit  Beleuchtung von der Rheinebene aus wäre toll !


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. Juni 2011)

Habe auch mal ein Foto gemacht:





Blick auf die Strahlenburg, die Weinberge und die wunderschöne Rheinebene.....


----------



## Tobsn (9. Juni 2011)

aa4 schrieb:


> am weg von äxl2000 auf Flickr



Beim Anblick dieser Industrieromantik.
Musste ich gleich mein Lieblingsobjekt ablichten.
Zwar nur mit dem Handy und beschissen bearbeitet, 
aber das muss man eh in Natura und im Laufe der Jahreszeiten betrachten.


----------



## aa4 (9. Juni 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Beim Anblick dieser Industrieromantik.
> Musste ich gleich mein Lieblingsobjekt ablichten.
> Zwar nur mit dem Handy und beschissen bearbeitet,
> aber das muss man eh in Natura und im Laufe der Jahreszeiten betrachten.



ist das der alte Steinbruch bei Dossenheim? 
sieht ziemlich danach aus....
Ist schon richtig krass was da so im Wald steht...Industrieromantik pur.  und bei blauer stunde ne tolle Kulisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (10. Juni 2011)

Ja, ist direkt auf der Auffahrt Dossenheim zum WeißenStein.
Zumindestens so wie ich meistens hoch fahre, komme ich direkt drunter durch
So zu sagen mein Tor zum Odenwald. 

Drüber gefahren bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## rmfausi (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Tobsn,
darf man erfahren wie man da vorbei kommt? Ich würde es gerne mal in natura sehen. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (10. Juni 2011)

Dossenheim Dorfplatz Hauptstraße Richtung Wald.
Am Goldenen Hirsch Links-Rechts auf den Steinbruchweg.
Ist dann die Markierung Do2, führ fast bis zum WeißenStein
Erst steil auf Teer bis in den Wald und nach ca. 200m kommst unter der Lorenbahn durch.
Da hat es noch mehr cooles Zeugs.


----------



## rmfausi (10. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke. Ich werde da nächste Woche (evtl. Mittwoch) mal vorbeischauen ähm hochfahren. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## aa4 (10. Juni 2011)

jap ist schön dort... aber das grundstück bitte net betreten  ist verboten.....aber ob da jemand vorbei schaut?

Ich nehm immer eine "Auffahrt" später...über die Weinberge hoch zum WS...auch schön, aber etwas länger.


----------



## odw-biker (15. Juni 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> heute haben wir mal wieder eine Runde auf dem Fürther MTB-Rundkurs
> gedreht. Schööön! Erstaunlicherweise trifft man dort selbst am Feiertag keine
> anderen MTBler! Dabei ist der Rundkurs wirklich gelungen:
> ...



Hallo codit,
mich würde interessieren, wo sich der Kurventrail im Gronauer Tal (2. Bild) befindet. (Gerne auch als PN).
Bin öfter  nach der Arbeit von Bensheim aus unterwegs Richtung Odenwald und immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails. 
Merci 
odw-biker


----------



## odw-biker (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Codit,
merci für Deine PN . Werde den Trail demnächst mal testen 
Grüße
odw-biker


----------



## rayc (22. Juni 2011)

odw-biker, der Schloßblick-Trail ist schön 
Sind wir am Sonntag gefahren, ist leicht zu finden.

ray


----------



## odw-biker (22. Juni 2011)

Hi Ray,
ich hab schon mal auf der Karte geschaut und ihn gefunden. 
Wollte ihn eigentlich am vergangenen Montag nach der Arbeit testen, aber das Wetter war besch......
Werds demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen. 
Kenne zwar die meisten Trails an der südlichen Bergstrasse, aber diesen noch nicht.
Viele Grüsse
Konny


----------



## MTB-Thomas (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
sind echt schöne Bilder was man hier zu sehen bekommt.Könnte man da vielleicht auch dazu schreiben mit welcher Kamera die Bilder gemacht wurden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. Juni 2011)

MTB-Thomas schrieb:


> ....Könnte man da vielleicht auch dazu schreiben mit welcher Kamera die Bilder gemacht wurden ?


Schon mal die Exif-Daten anzeigen zu dem jeweilen Foto geklickt?


----------



## Tobsn (23. Juni 2011)

odw-biker schrieb:


> ...
> Kenne zwar die meisten Trails an der südlichen Bergstrasse, aber diesen noch nicht.
> Viele Grüsse
> Konny



Jetzt fall ich vom Glauben ab.


----------



## Tigerlyli (24. Juni 2011)

Hab von meiner Tour gestern auch ein paar Bilder mitgebracht  Ziel war der Rimdidim in der Nähe von Meßbach.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/922312]
	
[/URL]
Schloss Lichtenberg




Der Lago di Odenwald, ich glaube das war kurz vor Meßbach. Kommt auf dem Bild leider nicht so rüber, aber was Wasser war wirklich schön blau und wären die Angler nicht gewesen, wäre es dort wirklich idyllisch gewesen 




Und den habe ich zwischen Rodau und Groß-Bieberau entdeckt, stärkt arme Bikerinnen, die nicht genug Wasser mitgenommen haben  




Und das war mein persönliches Highlight gestern, super selten hier bei uns  

Viele Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## rayc (27. Juni 2011)

WOW, schöne Nahaufnahme 

Wo ist der lago di Odenwald?
In Meßbach/Fischbachtal kenne ich keinen See.
In Google sehe ich nur einen Steinbruch mit See bei Groß-Bieberau.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...86279,8.843479&spn=0.020532,0.038581&t=h&z=15

Ist es da oder wo anders?

ray


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Ist der nicht in der Nähe des Katzenbuckels ? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2011)

katzenbuckel und fischbachtal sind aber zwei ganz verschiedene ecken...
da fährt man nicht mal eben rüber, ohne es zu merken 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.754...6,10.415039&sspn=11.777796,30.454102&t=h&z=15


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir nur das Foto angeschaut und nicht gelesen was da so steht *lol*


----------



## Tigerlyli (27. Juni 2011)

Das ist wohl ein ehemaliger Steinbruch, hab das hier dazu gefunden:
http://www.strassenkatalog.de/panoramio/steinburchsee_messbach,12734388.html

Scheint aber eher Anglerterritorium zu sein (zumindest waren dort viere an der Zahl), meinen Naturfotografenkollegen war er aber auch bekannt. Ich kannte ihn bis dato auch nicht, ist aber auch nicht wirklich groß, das was man auf dem Bild sieht ist schon fast alles. 
Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## Tigerlyli (27. Juni 2011)

In Google sieht man ihn kaum, weil er so dunkel ist:

Edit sagt: Das Posten hat leider nicht funktioniert, er ist zwischen Meßbach und Billings. An der Meßbacher Str. ist so eine Schleife und da ist ein dunkler größererer Fleck. Das ist der See.

Grüße
Tigerlyli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Thomas (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
der Messbachsee war früher ein sehr beliebter Badesee.Da parkten die Autos direkt an der Straße bis "Gott weiss wohin...".War da früher auch gerne


----------



## rayc (28. Juni 2011)

Danke euch, in Google habe ich das echt nicht gesehen.
Da bin ich schon häufig mit den Rennrad vorbei gefahren, wer hätte gedacht das sich da ein See versteckt.

ray


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. Juli 2011)

Treffen mit einer zeitlosen Schönheit am Kaiserturm bei Neunkirchen!  Nicht das einzige Highlight der schönen Tour........ trotz Regen  !


----------



## rayc (27. Juli 2011)

Erfolgreich konnten wir den Col de Ober-Beerbach erklimmen.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist das der höchste Col im Odenwald, da er der einzige Col ist 

ray


----------



## Andreas (28. Juli 2011)

Ist ja witzig


----------



## Devilz1985 (30. Juli 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Erfolgreich konnten wir den Col de Ober-Beerbach erklimmen.
> Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist das der höchste Col im Odenwald, da er der einzige Col ist
> 
> ray


 
Sau stark,da muss ich auch mal rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (31. Juli 2011)

jawoll, klasse bild


----------



## drivingghost (31. Juli 2011)

Und das gab es heute bei mir im Odenwald zu sehen:












und da mich das Marode da oben angefixt hat, bin ich heute mal spontan nach Heidelberg, hätte mir nur die genaue Wegbeschreibung merken sollen... Habe die "versteckten" alten Sachen also nicht gesehen, werde ich mal bisschen den Wald durchsuchen wenn ich mit dem Auto anfahre und nicht mit dem Rad. 
Wer noch alte Fabriken, etc. kennt, kann mir dies gerne per pm mitteilen.


----------



## smarty281 (4. August 2011)

Die ist ja ganz schön gereizt!!!


----------



## Devilz1985 (5. August 2011)

Burgruine Rodenstein .... leider nur mit Handy (schlechte Quali)


----------



## slatanic (31. August 2011)

Heute in der Nähe vom Spessartskopf


----------



## chriiss (3. September 2011)

*"Dreiländereck" bzw.  "Dreiländerstein" *

Wer kennt den Standort?

Großherzogtum Baden:




Königreich Bayern:




Großherzogtum Hessen:




Grenzstein von oben:




Bike am Grenzstein:


----------



## herr.gigs (5. September 2011)

chriiss schrieb:


> Wer kennt den Standort?



Hesseneck/Schöllenbach?!


----------



## blutbuche (5. September 2011)

das letzte bild - mit bike - gefällt !


----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Und das gab es heute bei mir im Odenwald zu sehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ne Riesenschlage im Odenwald???


----------



## chriiss (5. September 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Hesseneck/Schöllenbach?!



Richtig! 

Komme selten so tief in den östlichen Odenwald mit dem MTB, aber toll dort zum biken. Insbesondere Die Gegend rund um diesen Grenzstein und das Schloss Waldleiningen (wobei ich nicht ganz beim Schloss war); tolle Trails und schön ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (5. September 2011)

Ja die Trails und Abgeschiedenheit ziehen mich da auch immer hin, bis ich vor lauter Verfahren wieder die Schnautze voll habe 
Warst du auch auf dem Nibelungensteig unterwegs? Der geht am Grenzstein vorbei

@ Andre: Das ist die odenwälder Mobrala, kennst du nicht?

@ Ramin: Ich hasse Schlangen, bei dem Vieh bekomm ich Brechreiz! Würde zum Ekel-Alfred passen


----------



## rmfausi (5. September 2011)

Ich war Anfang Juli um  Mudau mit dem RR unterwegs. Das mit der ruhigen Gegend kann ich auch bestätigen. Würde mich jemand vielleicht mal auf eine Tour da mitnehmen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. September 2011)

Mal wieder ein Bild : Die Mümling bei Bad König





Dafür das ersteres gestohlen wurde ein sehr hübsches "" Ersatzschild ""...wo stehts ?
Leider kein gutes Handybild aber es reicht


----------



## blutbuche (11. September 2011)

vom freitag : ...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. September 2011)

Die Hose passt gut zum Bike !

Die Gegend um Reichelsheim ist allerbest !


----------



## suro (14. September 2011)

Tolle Bilder hier! *heimwehkrieg*
In den ODW wollte ich im Herbst sowieso nochmal, um mal so einige Höhenwege und Abfahrten zu machen. Vorwiegend um die Tromm herum. Die Gegend ist mir sehr gut bekannt.


----------



## MTBJonas (16. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin neu hier und wollte auch mal ein paar Bildchen meiner letzten Odenwaldtour posten.... also denn... 

Michelstadt ist schon ganz nett 






Dann ging's weiter rauf nach Momart... verschlafenes Nest.. aber schöner Ausblick 





Auf dem Weg zur Villa Haselburg










Endlich angekommen und ein kleines Päuschen gemacht 





Veste Otzberg (aber hier ja hinlänglich bekannt  )






War ein schöner Tag  Gab ja leider nicht allzu viele in diesem Sommer davon 

Vg
Jonas


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. September 2011)

Hübsche Bilder ..und nächstes Mal empfehle ich einen Abstecher zur Momarter Schlucht


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2011)

..wie kommt man da hin ?? gruss, bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Oktober 2011)

Herrliche Tagestour bei bestem Wetter ..........Himbächel Viadukt :

mal wieder Handy Bild :


----------



## Bernhard3 (13. Oktober 2011)

Heute früh, oberhalb von Bürgstadt


----------



## Sebb_ (16. Oktober 2011)

The appeal of the nature.





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/998154


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Oktober 2011)

Sebb_ schrieb:


> The appeal of the nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sebb


Des Pic kommt voll genial ! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## wieweitnoch? (16. Oktober 2011)

MTBJonas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier und wollte auch mal ein paar Bildchen meiner letzten Odenwaldtour posten.... also denn...
> 
> ...



Nett ist nicht wirklich lobenswert..............das passende Zitat poste ich hier  nicht, die Antwort gibts bei Google  

Michelstadt ist genial , weils in jeder Himmelsrichtung tolle Trails, Wege , Touren gibt!
Was will man mehr ?  Bin hier schon Jahre unterwegs und  finde immer wieder Neues !

Und das zu jeder Jahreszeit.................nicht nur im Mai oder September :


----------



## rayc (17. Oktober 2011)

Na, wer kennst?
In der Nähe gibt es an einer Burg leckeren Kuchen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (17. Oktober 2011)

würde es gegen die dimb regeln verstossen die sache aufzuklären

marc


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Na, wer kennst?
> In der Nähe gibt es an einer Burg leckeren Kuchen.
> 
> Ray



weiss ja das du gern einkehrst oder tonnenweise Gummibärchen dabeihast.....Rodenstein ?


----------



## csaxel (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich Glaub Wild Fauen Haus?


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

@wieweitnoch und csaxel
die grobe region ist schon mal gar nicht falsch


----------



## rayc (18. Oktober 2011)

Etwas weiter nach Süden.
Ist oberhalb von Lindenfels.

@Wieweitnoch, frage mal unseren gemeinsamen Bekannten.
Ist nicht auf der Karte drauf, da muss man etwas suchen.

ray


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-Thomas (2. November 2011)

Bad König vom Eichels aus fotografiert


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. November 2011)

leider keine Bilder zu sehen  

ich helfe mal











ich komme mit der neuen Version dieser Seite auch nicht klar....................bin halt alt, genau wie die Version mit der ich klar komme   ;-)


----------



## Andreas (2. November 2011)

Hab heute mal im Lautertal ein paar Herbst Impressionen geknipst:


----------



## bike-fine (24. November 2011)

Juhu, bin neu hier und zeig mal ein paar Fotos die ich über den Sommer mit meinem Handy geschossen habe!

zwischen Grasellenbach und Olfen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-fine (24. November 2011)

Messbach


----------



## bike-fine (24. November 2011)




----------



## bike-fine (24. November 2011)




----------



## rmfausi (24. November 2011)

@bike-fine,
darf man fragen wo die Bilder gemacht wurden, sieht gut aus da.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike-fine (24. November 2011)

hi rmfausi, darfst du !

Die Trails liegen im dem Waldstück zwischen Grasellenbach, Hiltersklingen, Güttersbach und Wahlen.  Teilweise ist es der Niebelungenweg (rotes N auf weißem Grund)

Der See ist ein alter Steinbuch bei Messbach und gehört zum Fischbachtal

... frage beantwortet?


----------



## rmfausi (24. November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich muss gestehen die Ecke kenne ich nur mit dem Motorrad bzw. mit dem Rennrad. Ich werde mir 'ne Karte besorgen und mit dem MTB dort vorbei kommen. 

Der Niebelungensteig steht immer noch auf meiner Todo Liste. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## chriiss (25. November 2011)

bike-fine schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 220688



Dürfte der Weg Nähe Siegfrieds-Brunnen Richtung Gütersbach sein. 0der?

Sehr schön dort, guter Flow


----------



## bike-fine (25. November 2011)

kann ich dir garnicht mehr so genau sagen, aber die Richtung stimmt.


----------



## chriiss (27. November 2011)

Grenzwallweg:
Ireneturm/Tromm in Richtung Hammelbach - am frühen Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. Dezember 2011)

Abfahrt von der Walpurgiskapelle oberhalb von Weschnitz und umliegende  Landschaft im Dezember 2011:


----------



## Joker_29 (12. Dezember 2011)

www.kirchzell-outdoor.de


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. Januar 2012)

Der neue Fahrradweg von Eichenbühl nach Pfohlbach, durchs Erftal.
Eine der zwei neuen Brücken über die Erf.


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2012)

ziemlich grau in grau momentan im odenwald!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Januar 2012)

Da siehts hier schon besser aus momentan, ...................          unterwegs im bayrischem Odenwald am 3. Januar : Tal bei Gönz





aber abrupt hatte die Tour ein Ende !


----------



## Jockel2 (3. Januar 2012)

Sehr schöner Auschnitt!! Und wo sind die ägschnfodos??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Januar 2012)

..


----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube ich brauch 'ne Brille. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich brauch 'ne Brille.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi





Eben !


----------



## Bernhard3 (3. Januar 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Da siehts hier schon besser aus momentan, ...................          unterwegs im bayrischem Odenwald am 3. Januar : Tal bei Gönz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist mit deiner kette oder dem Schaltwerk passiert?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. Januar 2012)

Ein Ast....Schaltwerkauge zerrissen


----------



## rayc (4. Januar 2012)

Ersatzschaltauge hast du hoffentlich mit gehabt?

Sowas gehört in unserem Odenwald einfach im Rucksack, ich schrotte im Mittel ein Schaltauge pro Jahr.
Meistens durch Äste und selten durch Stürze.

ray


----------



## chriiss (4. Januar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> ich schrotte im Mittel ein Schaltauge pro Jahr.
> 
> ray


----------



## scottiee (4. Januar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Ersatzschaltauge hast du hoffentlich mit gehabt?
> 
> Sowas gehört in unserem Odenwald einfach im Rucksack, ich schrotte im Mittel ein Schaltauge pro Jahr.
> Meistens durch Äste und selten durch Stürze.
> ...



hi ray,

du solltest aba auch erwähnen, dass du mit dem rad mehr unterwegs bist als manch einer mit dem auto


----------



## cicman (10. Januar 2012)

Walburgis kapelle im Sommer 2011


----------



## slatanic (14. Januar 2012)

Heute auf dem Kaisertum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockel2 (14. Januar 2012)

Da kann ich nur Amorbach empfehlen. Da hatten wir heute Frühling und trockenen Trails.
Jockel


----------



## wieweitnoch? (15. Januar 2012)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur Amorbach empfehlen. Da hatten wir heute Frühling und trockenen Trails.
> Jockel


----------



## Brickowski (15. Januar 2012)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur Amorbach empfehlen. Da hatten wir heute Frühling und trockenen Trails.
> Jockel



Und wenn man weiss wo dann hat man da sogar laubfreie Trails


----------



## Bernhard3 (16. Januar 2012)

Sonntag mittag im Kohlgrund bei Eichenbühl, endlich mal wieder Sonne


----------



## Jockel2 (17. Januar 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Und wenn man weiss wo dann hat man da sogar laubfreie Trails



man weiss wo, Amorbach ist die einzige mir bekannte Ecke wo die Trail gekehrt werden. Großes Lob!!!!!


----------



## Tobsn (5. Februar 2012)

Scheee wars heut im Odenwald.

Bis auf ein paar kalte Täler sogar ganz angenehm.


----------



## Sebb_ (7. Februar 2012)

Schön (kalt) wars gewesen! Und wer weiß wo?


----------



## herr.gigs (7. Februar 2012)

Du bist so ein ... Horst!  Wie heißt der Thread, wo ist das Tal? Kennt weder die Uhr, noch die Heimat


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (7. Februar 2012)

Seltenbachschlucht bei Klingenberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebb_ (7. Februar 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Thread, wo ist das Tal?



Immer mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen, außerdem gibts noch kein "Bilder aus dem Spessartrand"-Thread soweit ich weiß 



Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Seltenbachschlucht bei Klingenberg ?



Richtig natürlich und hat bei gefrorenem Bach und Boden einen ganz besonderen Reiz!


----------



## tyerax (9. Februar 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Du bist so ein ... Horst!  Wie heißt der Thread, wo ist das Tal? Kennt weder die Uhr, noch die Heimat



lol.... gefällt mir


----------



## codit (11. Februar 2012)

Die beste Wintersaison aller Zeiten. Heute auf den Felsbergpfaden:


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Februar 2012)

Wie ich sehe, gab`s neue Reifen Wie schlagen sich die Contis bei den Temperaturen?? Wird der Gummi hart??

Ach, so Bilderthread



Ohly Turm -fast auf den Tag genau vor 5 Jahren- auch frostig

Gruss
chris


----------



## rayc (14. Februar 2012)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, gab`s neue Reifen Wie schlagen sich die Contis bei den Temperaturen?? Wird der Gummi hart??



Black Chili gript bei Minuagraden immer noch super.

ray


----------



## codit (14. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Black Chili gript bei Minuagraden immer noch super.
> 
> ray


 
Zustimmung! Und die Traktion ist im Vergleich zu den abgenudelten
dicken Alberts auch top.

Mr. Nice: schiess doch mal ein Aktuelles. Oder
soll ich am Sa am Meli?

codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (14. Februar 2012)

Es ist nicht mehr so kalt und auf dem Schnee lässt sichs prima fahren  !      Forsthaus Silvan bei Eulbach und Jägertor bei Würzberg


----------



## codit (16. Februar 2012)

Frei nach John Irving: Die Schlammperiode hat begonnen.
Heute am Meli:


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2012)

Paaah, das sieht aber gatschig aus!!!

Ob, ich da am Samstag ne Runde drehe muss ich mir noch gut überlegen. Von daher mach du ruhig ein Bild 

Dank euch aber für die Infos betr. des Barons.- er liegt jetzt schon mal im Keller und wartet drauf aufgezogen zu werden

Gruss
chris


----------



## codit (16. Februar 2012)

@ Mr. Nice:
Im Dreck spielen macht doch Spass !

Der Baron hat wirklich Grip ohne Ende. Aber er schmutzt etwas
(Selbstreinigung!). Und in 2.3 ist er schon wiklich schmal. Fuers Schlechtwetter-HT o.k.. Im Alpenschotter wird er vermutlich etwas zu viel Tiefgang haben,
In Deinem Kelle liegt aber sicher ein 2.5er. Oder ist er am Ende fuers Rennrad ?

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2012)

Ne, is auch ein 2,3er... soll aber auch für`s AM sein. Von daher wird`s schon passen

Damit`s nicht zuviel Offtopic wird...

Höhenweg am Hemsberg mit Blick zum Melibokus...




Gruss
chris


----------



## wieweitnoch? (18. Februar 2012)




----------



## odw-biker (20. Februar 2012)

Wer weiß wo es ist  ??


----------



## Tobsn (20. Februar 2012)

Das ist die Spatschlucht bei Schriesheim.
Aber warum fahrt ihr im matschigen Odenwald. 
In der Pfalz war's trocken, griffig und zeitweise richtig sonnig, aber vor allem trocken.


----------



## odw-biker (20. Februar 2012)

Hi Tobi,
Spatschlucht stimmt .
Sonne hatten wir hier auch und Schlamm schult die Fahrtechnik, vor allem mit abgefahrenem Hinterreifen .
Werden aber demnächst auch mal wieder in die Pfalz fahren.
Grüsse


----------



## KonaSebbel (22. Februar 2012)

am See....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Februar 2012)

Geiles Bike...böse pforte... böser zaun ?


----------



## KonaSebbel (22. Februar 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Geiles Bike...böse pforte... böser zaun ?



sieht wirklich böse aus  
Halt sehr gut gesichert


----------



## Bernhard3 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich frag mal nicht wo ist das?
sondern sags gleich damit das Thema Bilder aus dem Odenwald nicht zugemüllt wird.
irgentwo am Berg zwischen Freudenberg und Dürrhof 
Heute mittag bei super Wetter


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. März 2012)

1.3. Meterologischer Frühlingsanfang


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. März 2012)

Märchenwald am Melibokus


----------



## codit (6. März 2012)

@vlatho: Super Stimmung


----------



## Tshikey (6. März 2012)

... und wem treibt dieses bildchen tränen in die augen?







 das war mal der balken vom "tobi-trail" oberhalb von miltenberg


----------



## Sebb_ (7. März 2012)

oh mann ey!


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

@vlatho : hammer bild !!  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. März 2012)

Vielen Dank! Hier gibt´s noch ein paar Bilder von dem Tag.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46714
Leider war die GoPro die einzige Kamera die ich dabei hatte, mit ner DSLR hätte man da richtig abgefahrene Bilder raus geholt...


----------



## Corax1975 (8. März 2012)

Coole Fotos! wird höchste Zeit, den "Meli" mal wieder zu besuchen!!!


----------



## MChaosbiker (9. März 2012)

..... heute mal die Russeneiche bei Michelstadt/Rehbach besucht  sollte aber nächste mal gescheite Kamera mit nehmen , sorry für die Quali


----------



## Silvermoon (10. März 2012)

Die Russeneiche in Rehbach habe ich hier auch,
 in voller Pracht 





Ist einfach ein sehr schöner alter Baum ​


----------



## Frantisek (12. März 2012)

Illegal gebaute Burg bei Heppenheim. Fahrerisch aber wenig anspruchsvoll


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2012)

..soll jetzt abgerissen werden ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. März 2012)

Ich hab gehört es soll im Heppenheimer Bauamt ne Menge Vollidioten haben... Trotz Aufforderung u.a. des Bürgermeisters die Burg zu erhalten,  wird das Ding platt gemacht


----------



## codit (13. März 2012)

Der Vollidiot ist wohl eher derjenige, der das Ding ausserhalb des Siedlungsbereichs in die Natur gestellt hat. Weg damit!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. März 2012)

Nur dass das Teil aus "Natur" gebaut ist...


----------



## chriiss (13. März 2012)

Schade, dass sie weg muss, aber es ist ja gerade zu einfältig zu glauben, man könnte in Deutschland ohne Genehmigung so ein Ding hochziehen ohne früher oder später Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2012)

@codit : dein hirnvolumen scheint auch das einer fruchtfliege zu sein ...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. März 2012)

Na, sachlich bleiben! Rein rechtlich ist das ja sicherlich richtig was codit sagt, aber ich denke man sollte auch mal über den Tellerrand der Justiz schauen können. Das ist ja weiß Gott keine Verschandelung der Landschaft.


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2012)

ja , mein ´ich ja ..... grummel ...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. März 2012)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es soll im Heppenheimer Bauamt ne Menge Vollidioten haben... Trotz Aufforderung u.a. des Bürgermeisters die Burg zu erhalten,  wird das Ding platt gemacht



Stell dir mal vor, die "Vollidioten" vom Bauamt würden dem zustimmen, und das Ding erhalten, dann können wir ja alle wild drauflos bauen - wenn der des derf, derfe mir des ach ... gleiches Recht für alle ...


----------



## rayc (14. März 2012)

wann wurde diese Burg denn gebaut?

ray


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (14. März 2012)

http://www.echo-online.de/region/bergstrasse/heppenheim/Trutzburg-wird-geschleift;art1245,2625112


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. März 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, die "Vollidioten" vom Bauamt würden dem zustimmen, und das Ding erhalten, dann können wir ja alle wild drauflos bauen - wenn der des derf, derfe mir des ach ... gleiches Recht für alle ...




Wenn ich das lese, dann muss ich Grobi-Stollo zustimmen. Auch wenn ich die Behörden und ihre Entscheidungen sicher nicht immer verstehe, wenn dieser Herr diese "Burg" ohne Genehmigung gebaut hat, auch wenn sie aus Natur ist, dann ist er aber selbst schuld und muss weg.

Ansonsten kaufe ich mir an einem schönen Stelle im Odenwald ein günstiges Grundstück und baue ein super ökologisches Niedrigenergiehotel drauf....   stört doch keinen!!! Denke dafür gibt es Bebauungspläne etc., an die muss man sich halt dann doch halten.....


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (14. März 2012)

Gleiches Recht für alle gilt in unserer Gesellschaft sowieso nicht. Da brauchen wir uns ja nichts vor machen. Ich würde als Stadt in diesem Falle einfach nocheinmal abwägen und gegebenenfalls mit und auf Kosten des "Eigentümers" für statische Sicherheit sorgen und den Plan des Erbauers (für Kinder zugänglich machen) als sinnvoll erachten und erfüllen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. März 2012)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Gleiches Recht für alle gilt in unserer Gesellschaft sowieso nicht. Da brauchen wir uns ja nichts vor machen.



Der größte teil der Weltbevölkerung würde sofort mit unserer "ach so  ungerechten Gesellschaft" tauschen ! ( ist nicht böse gemeint )


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. März 2012)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Gleiches Recht für alle gilt in unserer Gesellschaft sowieso nicht. Da brauchen wir uns ja nichts vor machen. Ich würde als Stadt in diesem Falle einfach nocheinmal abwägen und gegebenenfalls mit und auf Kosten des "Eigentümers" für statische Sicherheit sorgen und den Plan des Erbauers (für Kinder zugänglich machen) als sinnvoll erachten und erfüllen.




Du hast absolut Recht, leider hat das Geld oder der politische Einfluss die Macht...    breit treten will ich das hier im Forum nicht, das müsste ein eigener Thread werden. Vielleicht will man hier auch einfach mal ein Exempel statuieren, damit kein anderer nochmal auf so eine Idee kommt.....

Wir im oder am Odenwald haben mit unsren Politikern bisher noch Glück, wenn ich an die Diskussion "Isartrails" oder den "Belchen" denke. Bei uns geht alles derzeit einen guten Weg, es werden sogar Downhillstrecken genehmigt (Königstuhl).

Solange wir Biker uns gegenüber der Natur und auch den anderen "Waldgeniesern" ordentlich verhalten und nicht die Sau raus lassen sollte es auch so bleiben.


----------



## sic_ (14. März 2012)

Was hier jetzt aber vergessen wurde ist, dass der Herr Burgherr wusste das es illegal ist.
Die Briefe & Anrufe von Bauamt & Co hat er ignoriert und munter weitergebaut, in der Hoffnung "Das reißt niemand ab wenn es fertig ist".

Kann man doch wunderbar mit einem selbstgebauten Trail im Wald vergleichen. Den genehmigt dir auch niemand im nachhinein, selbst wenn ein statisches Gutachten vorliegt


----------



## wieweitnoch? (14. März 2012)

Ich kann sehr gut verstehen das dieses Thema hier genug Anluss zum Gedankenaustausch gibt ........aber dann bitte doch mal wieder ein Bild davon, wer eines hat !


----------



## blutbuche (14. März 2012)

... hm , ob jeder in der  lage is , so ´ne burg zu bau´n ..??? ich finds jedenfalls schade , is ´n schöne s ding !


----------



## Frantisek (16. März 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Ich kann sehr gut verstehen das dieses Thema hier genug Anluss zum Gedankenaustausch gibt ........aber dann bitte doch mal wieder ein Bild davon, wer eines hat !



Hier habter noch eins. Dachte nicht damit so eine Diskussion anzuzetteln  Für die Burg gibts im Internet sicher schon ein eigenes Forum


----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

... und wen um herrgottswillen soll das teil DA stören ?? die spinnnen , die deutschen . in frankreich oder spanien  würd´sich kein mensch gedanken drum machen ... ohne worte , diese korinthenkacker .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (17. März 2012)

Mal wieder was ohne Burg!

Heute zwischen Grassellenbach und Gütersbach


----------



## Silvermoon (25. März 2012)

Heute oberhalb von Kirch- und Langenbrombach entdeckt: 
*Die Galgensteine. *
Eine ehemalige Richtstätte des Zentgericht Kirch-Brombach. Ein paar Meter unterhalb geht auch der sogenannte "Diebespfad" Richtung Kirch-Brombach entlang (man kommt dort oberhalb des Golfplatzes raus). 
Kannte ich noch nicht und ich muss sagen, das ist ein schönes kleines Pfädchen da im Wald  
Genaueres über die Galgensteine oder den Diebespfad konnte ich jetzt nicht in Erfahrung bringen (selbst Google wusste nix). An der Richtstätte hängt zwar eine kleine Schautafel, aber viel Informationen oder Angaben sind dort nicht zu finden. Am Schluss steht noch, dass es doch ne schöne Aufgabe für einen Dotoranden wäre, darüber ne Dissertation zu schreiben - jemand Interesse


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (26. März 2012)

Na, wer kennt´s?


----------



## codit (27. März 2012)

Schönberger Schloss, Blick vom Spitzkehrenparadies


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

Ding Ding Ding! Jackpot!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. März 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Schönberger Schloss, Blick vom Spitzkehrenparadies



hab ich da etwa SPITZKEHRENPARADIES gelesen ?!
WO ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

Gegenüber vom Schönberger Schloss! 

Paradies, ist aber vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Man kann sie allesamt noch ohne Hinterrad versetzen fahren, daher keine Königsklasse, aber sehr gut zum üben und spaßig allemal.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (27. März 2012)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Gegenüber vom Schönberger Schloss!
> 
> Paradies, ist aber vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Man kann sie allesamt noch ohne Hinterrad versetzen fahren, daher keine Königsklasse, aber sehr gut zum üben und spaßig allemal.



Hi Lars,

hats du dazu evtl. einen GPS-Track oder jemand anders?

Würde mich freuen


----------



## codit (27. März 2012)

Aber bitte bitte bitte keine GPS-Tracks veroeffentlichen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. März 2012)

Für was GPS?? Auf dem Bild ist doch sogar - mit guten Augen - die NR. zu lesen......



codit schrieb:


> Blick vom Spitzkehrenparadies:



@Codit
Mim Baron hattest du Recht!! Sau schmall..... der wandert jetzt auf`s RR

@VlathoLenz
Nice pic!! Die Canon taugt dir?? Jetzt weiß ich endl. auch warum du nicht mehr zum Radeln kommst

Gruss 
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

Die Canon taugt mir sehr! Das Bild is allerdings noch mit der Oly entstanden. Ich und nicht radeln? Au contraire, mein Freund! Wer fährt denn nicht mit nach Stromberg?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Aber bitte bitte bitte keine GPS-Tracks veroeffentlichen!



I wo! Ich hab mir erlaubt dem Albert per PN weiter zu helfen.


----------



## blutbuche (28. März 2012)

..... stromberg  !!


----------



## Intro (1. April 2012)

mal wieder die burg erklettert 

leider war heute Ostermarkt und somit war die abfahrt über die treppen sehr zäh


----------



## chriiss (5. April 2012)

Am Ireneturm auf der Tromm


----------



## slatanic (6. April 2012)

Auf m Niebelungensteig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (6. April 2012)

da waren wir heute unterwegs, pics sind aber von letztem jahr:


----------



## Devilz1985 (6. April 2012)

Marbachstausee von hinten!Blickrichtung Neunkirchner Höhe !


----------



## Intro (8. April 2012)

Schön ist es im Odw












Alemannenweg


----------



## otzbiker (9. April 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> Schön ist es im Odw
> 
> ...
> 
> Alemannenweg



Hast es also gefunden ...


----------



## herr.gigs (9. April 2012)

ist das obere Bild der Trail von Hering nach Hassenroth und das Untere oberhalb von GU an den Windrädern?


----------



## Intro (9. April 2012)

@otzbiker 
danke nochmal den ersten teil von spielplatz aus kannte ich schon , den zweiten teil leider nicht und war ich sehr enttäuscht das es alles so rasch fertig war =) 

@herr gigs 
beide bilder sind vom Alemannenweg Hering-Hassenroth nur ist das zweite bild noch auf der Indianerspielplatz seite


----------



## Intro (15. April 2012)

nun war ich auch mal hier und muss schon sagen nette location =)


----------



## rostigerNagel (17. April 2012)

Hier mal paar bewegte Bilder.....zwar nicht aus dem Odenwald,aber von einem der von da kommt....
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. April 2012)

Am Ende eines tollen Bike Wochenendes trotz Regen und Hagel zwischendurch nun zuerst schaurig schön ein AKW in toller Landschaft :





Dann die beindruckende Magarethenschlucht :





die aber dann wieder zu einem gut fahrbarem Trail führt :





der zu weiteren Highlights führt !   Danke für die tolle Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. April 2012)

War das letztes Wochenende, und wart Ihr in einer größeren Gruppe unterwegs? Uns kam nämlich auf der Hausrunde eine ganze Truppe mit einigem Gepäck entgegen. Habe leider nicht so auf die Räder geachtet, Dein Klein wäre mir sonst sicher aufgefallen.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (28. April 2012)

Ja, war letztes WE und wir waren zu acht unterwegs, Folgetag zu siebt !


----------



## raccoon78 (30. April 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> nun war ich auch mal hier und muss schon sagen nette location =)



Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, muss ich sagen... ich müsste mal dringend wieder Fenster putzen


----------



## slatanic (30. April 2012)




----------



## Intro (30. April 2012)

dort wohnen ist auch sehr stark , macht spaß bei euch zu crossen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Mai 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Am Ende eines tollen Bike Wochenendes trotz Regen und Hagel zwischendurch nun zuerst schaurig schön ein AKW in toller Landschaft :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine meiner Hausrunden  Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philip. (10. Mai 2012)

Bergstraße


----------



## wieweitnoch? (16. Mai 2012)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Eine meiner Hausrunden  Schöne Bilder



Schön wars dort !   Geniesse es !


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2012)

Odins Wald hat neben schoenen Wegen und Blicken auch schoene Rastplaetze zu bieten.
Fuer mich einer der besten im vorderen ODW:



Frage: wer kennt ihn?

Gruesse codit


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild vom Knodener Kopf, ich mag die Pfade da einfach gerne:




codit


----------



## Micro767 (17. Mai 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Odins Wald hat neben schoenen Wegen und Blicken auch schoene Rastplaetze zu bieten.
> Fuer mich einer der besten im vorderen ODW:
> 
> 
> ...



Bauernstube in bzw am Schlierbach 

Lecker Kochkäse Schnitzel !


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2012)

and the winner is: Micro !

codit


----------



## Micro767 (17. Mai 2012)

Heute dran vorbei geradelt


----------



## Bernhard3 (18. Mai 2012)

Heute mittag bei schönstem Wetter an der Centgrafenkapelle


----------



## Intro (18. Mai 2012)

Heute endlich mal in Eisenbach unterwegs gewesen 

nice sag ich euch


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (19. Mai 2012)

Eisenbach im Odenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intro (19. Mai 2012)

ODW oder ist das schon Spessart (?) , also grad über der hessischen grenze bei Obernburg


EDIT laut WIKI ist es am Fuß des ODW =)


----------



## wieweitnoch? (20. Mai 2012)

Heute war ein herrlicher Tag im Odenwald


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Mai 2012)

Muss mal irgendwie mehr Bilder mit fahrenden Bikes drauf machen , ist halt schwierig wenn man selber fährt oder grad steht.


----------



## raccoon78 (22. Mai 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Muss mal irgendwie mehr Bilder mit fahrenden Bikes drauf machen , ist halt schwierig wenn man selber fährt oder grad steht.



Du brauchst nur die richtige Technik 
Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich das Ding noch nie im Einsatz hatte weil ich meistens zu faul bin groß was vorzubereiten oder zu arrangieren 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Andreas (22. Mai 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur die richtige Technik
> Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich das Ding noch nie im Einsatz hatte weil ich meistens zu faul bin groß was vorzubereiten oder zu arrangieren
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja der Gorilla kann sich um jeden Ast winden...


----------



## Zottel23 (22. Mai 2012)

oberhalb von Bensheim Zell


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. Mai 2012)

Ha! Da fahr ich auch gleich hin!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Mai 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja der Gorilla kann sich um jeden Ast winden...



Auch wenn der Ast mit 50 Kilometern die Stunde zu Tal poltert ?


----------



## Zottel23 (23. Mai 2012)

so, nochmal eins vom Auerbacher Schloss runter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Mai 2012)

Pause am Felsenmeer..    ein Bild von unserem gestrigen Odenwald-X (Eberstadt-Schriesheim = 112 Km/2236 Hm) bei bestem Bikewetter  ;-)


----------



## kev81 (26. Mai 2012)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Na, wer kennt´s?



Also ich kenne zumindest die Kamera: Olympus PEN mit Dramatic Tone Filter 

Oder die Olympus XZ-1

Richtig?


----------



## Intro (26. Mai 2012)




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. Mai 2012)

kev81 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne zumindest die Kamera: Olympus PEN mit Dramatic Tone Filter
> 
> Oder die Olympus XZ-1
> 
> Richtig?



Alles falsch! 
es ist ein händisch erstelltes HDR aus 6 Einzelbildern, aufgenommen mit einer e600 und einem analogen Objektiv (Auto Revuenon 55mm 1:1,7)


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2012)

.... nonroder höhe und umgebung  !!! ride on , k.


----------



## chriiss (27. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (28. Mai 2012)

alter Steinbruch bei Ebenheid


----------



## csaxel (28. Mai 2012)

Hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir
Alles so in der gegend um Brandau.

Gruß Axel


----------



## blutbuche (28. Mai 2012)

ah , modautal - auch sehr schöne stellen und   trails   !!


----------



## csaxel (28. Mai 2012)

Ja wirklich schöne versteckte Trails
Aber auch verdammt harte anstiege
Würde man in dieser Gegend gar nicht erwarten.
Ist aber echt gutes Trainingsgebiet


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. Mai 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Am Ende eines tollen Bike Wochenendes trotz Regen und Hagel zwischendurch nun zuerst schaurig schön ein AKW in toller Landschaft :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi,

die Bilder und die Infos, wo ich gegoogelt habe, machen mich neugierig.
Ist es sehr mühsam, dass Bike durch die Schlucht zu schieben/tragen?
Hast du einen GPS-Track dazu?
Ich habe den hier gefunden:
Magarethenschlucht

Die Tour sieht nicht schlecht aus.

Danke dir


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Albert,

durch die komplette Margaretenschlucht wird es meines erachtens schon recht mühsam. Ansonsten sicherlich machbar mit gutem Schuhwerk + bereitschaft zu tragen.

Man kann aber auch nur einen kurzen Abstecher durch die Schlucht vornehmen und man sieht trotzdem genau das was Du auf den Bildern siehst.

Falls Du Interesse hast, kann ich Dir auch das Eck zeigen. Weiterführend zur Minneburg und Burg Stolzeneck. Allerdings auch einiges an Waldautobahn dabei. Je nach dem was du so fährst. Landschaftlich aber sicherlich sehenswert.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2012)

He, das ist ja auch meine Hausrunde...
Das wäre dann das Tor zur ersten erwähnten Burg:




Wenn man mehr Zeit hat, kann man zwischendrin noch dahin:



(Katzenbuckel).

Noch der zweite Teil der Schlucht:




Beim letzten Mal haben doch tatsächlich welche die Räder die Schlucht hochgetragen. Da könnte ich mir auch schöneres vorstellen, was ebenfalls Richtung Putenfarm führt...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (30. Mai 2012)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Albert,
> 
> durch die komplette Margaretenschlucht wird es meines erachtens schon recht mühsam. Ansonsten sicherlich machbar mit gutem Schuhwerk + bereitschaft zu tragen.
> 
> ...




Hi Mike,

gerne nehme ich (wir) dein Angebot an.
Jetzt fahren wir aber erst am kommenden Sa. für eine Woche ins Vinschgau.
Ich habe die Tour auf jeden Fall auf meinem Saison-Zettel
Wann genau wir die Tour fahren, ist noch offen.
Kann ich dann auf dich zurück kommen?


Hi Geisterfahrer,
so klein ist die Welt
Wir können ja dann alle zusammen die Tour machen und Ihr könnt ja dann unseren "Fremdenführer" machen
Gruss Albert


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Albert,

gerne, wenn es zeitlich passt. Schickt mir einfach eine PM, wenn Ihr wisst, wann Ihr die Tour fahren wollt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Albert, Hallo Geisterfahrer,

sicher wäre ne Runde machbar. Mit nem Abstecher zum Katzenbuckel kommen dann schon ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen  
Wenn das ganze in keine raserei endet, bin ich gerne dabei  Findet sich bestimmt ein Termin, die Saison ist ja noch lange.

@Albert: Wenn es soweit ist, schlag einfach einen Termin vor. Viel Spass im Vinschgau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
dürfte ich mich dann auch anschließen? Sagt bitte Bescheid, wenn vom Termin her passt würde ich auch gerne mitkommen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (31. Mai 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dürfte ich mich dann auch anschließen? Sagt bitte Bescheid, wenn vom Termin her passt würde ich auch gerne mitkommen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi




Hi rmfausi und alle anderen,

na logo, kannst du mit fahren und alle anderen die wollen auch.
Wo kommst du genau her?
Wenn es so weit ist, starten wir von Weinheim an der Bergstr. aus mit dem Auto.
Jetzt gehts am Sa. aber erst mal ins Vinschgau

Ich melde mich dann, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Zentauri (31. Mai 2012)

So als stiller heimlicher Mitleser muss ich mich doch auch mal melden.

Je nachdem wann ihr die Tour macht wäre ich auch gerne dabei, falls ihr nichts dagegen habt. 

LG 
Chris


----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi rmfausi und alle anderen,
> 
> na logo, kannst du mit fahren und alle anderen die wollen auch.
> Wo kommst du genau her?
> ...



Hallo Albert,
ich komme aus Ilvesheim. Einen Treffpunkt können wir dann noch ausmachen, Weinheim oder Schriesheim oder doch wo ganz annderschd, bin da recht flexibel. Von mir auch viel Spass im Vinschgau. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## suro (1. Juni 2012)

links am Berg die Wachenburg, Sicht in die Rheinebene und Pfälzer Berge von der Nähe der Tromm, geniale Aussicht 



Ireneturm




Felsige Schluchten


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juni 2012)

auch ´ne schöne ecke !!  !!!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Juni 2012)

Unter die Räder gekommen ?  





Nein, schnell in Sicherheit gebracht


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

... !!!!


----------



## Bernhard3 (7. Juni 2012)

Testbild mit Samsung Smartphone,Panoramabild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle, 

die mit mir - bzgl. der Magarethenschlucht in Verbindung standen.

Wir sind jetzt eine Woche aus dem schönen Vinschgau (Latsch) zurück.
Da wir dem nächst gerne die vorher genannte Tour jetzt mal einplanen wollen, schlage ich mal zwei mögliche Termine vor:
- 01.07.12, Treffpunkt: 10 Uhr in Eberbach
- 08.07.12, Treffpunkt: 10 Uhr in Eberbach

Für die, die aus meiner Ecke kommen, können wir gerne einen Treffpunkt bei HD aus machen.

Bitte im kurze Rückmeldungen -  wer Interesse hat

Danke


----------



## rmfausi (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Albert
ich hätte an der Tour am 08.07 Interesse. Am 01.07 kann ich nicht. Bin zwar aus Ilvesheim aber ich komme selbständig nach Eberbach, wenn die Tour stattfindet.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Zentauri (16. Juni 2012)

8.7. wäre mir auch recht


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Juni 2012)

08.07. muss ich leider passen ... Komme da gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück 

Am 01.07 bin ich noch im Urlaub unterwegs am Lago Maggiore


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. Juni 2012)

Viel Spass bei eurer Tour, macht die Details doch bitte per PN aus, Danke   
Vor allem für weitere Bilder die ihr von dieser Tour mitbringt !


----------



## L+M (20. Juni 2012)

Miltenberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> die mit mir - bzgl. der Magarethenschlucht in Verbindung standen.
> 
> ...



Hier geht's weiter.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Juni 2012)

Dank dir !  

Ich wünsche deinem Thread viel Erfolg und allen Spass auf den Touren die damit zusammenhängen !
Vor allem freue ich mich auf das ein oder andere Bild von diesen Touren für den Bilder aus dem Odenwaldthread !


----------



## Andreas (26. Juni 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hier geht's weiter.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (28. Juni 2012)

Klosterkirche Amorbach, schöne Umgebung fürs neue 29er 





Blick von der Gotthardtsruine auf Kloster Engelberg


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand diese Pflanze ? Sieht sehr seltsam aus


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

ist ein pilz !!! stinkt barbarisch und is giftig !!


----------



## chriiss (1. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. Juli 2012)

Blick von der Zuckerbuckelhütte über Weiten Gesäss


----------



## wieweitnoch? (8. Juli 2012)

Trotz Regen wars mitten am Tage doch noch ein richtig toller Bike Tag geworden    (  Bei Böllstein )


----------



## Zentauri (13. Juli 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Pflanze ? Sieht sehr seltsam aus



Hier mal ein Bericht aus der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung  denke das hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zentauri (13. Juli 2012)

Zentauri schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bericht aus der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung  denke das hilft



http://www.rnz.de//HP_Regional/00_20120713071527_102347948_Diese_Tentakel_sind_ungeniessbar_.php


----------



## Intro (15. Juli 2012)

Heute mal hier gewesen und die Trail gecheckt , auf der Mö1 ist doch einiges los auch wenn ich nur ein teilstück gesehn hab


----------



## quing (22. Juli 2012)

Heute meine Hausrunde mit der Bb1 kombiniert!!




















Einstiegspunkt auf die Bb1!!




























































Gruß
Peter


----------



## Intro (4. August 2012)

Heute also am WE generell ganz schlimm , egal wo man ist in der DA-DI gegend man frisst schaub und dreck


----------



## wieweitnoch? (5. August 2012)

Unterwegs zum / am Main :  Die Heunessäulen und der Flusslauf  Trotz schlechter Voraussage heute bestes Wetter im Odenwald


----------



## Gille84 (5. August 2012)

Auf dem Alsbacher Schloss:






Irgendwo bei Rimbach:











Und zu guter letzt, die Holzfällerplatte in Altlechtern  :






MfG Gille84


----------



## scylla (6. August 2012)

Blick zum Melibokus über Reichenbach


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2012)

Zentauri schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bericht aus der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung  denke das hilft



Ein Tintenfischpilz (Clathrus archeri). Pilzunkraut, eingewandert Anfang des 20ten Jhd.


----------



## kaso (14. August 2012)

MTB Kunst auf dem Kunstweg von der Kreidacher Höhe zur Tromm

mfg kaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (16. August 2012)

Eingang zum Russenpfad


Blick richtung Neunkirchner Höhe von Beerfurth aus!


----------



## Intro (26. August 2012)

bayrisch/hessische Grenze über Eisenbach




(draufklicken und es wird groß)


----------



## rmfausi (26. August 2012)

Das Santa gefällt mir auch ohne DC gut, nur was mir garnicht gefällt sind die gefühlten 20 Uffbabba an der Gabel. Ich würde sie neu pulvern/lackieren  lassen wenn die so verkratzt sein sollte. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Intro (26. August 2012)

sind glaub sogar mehr als 20 ^^
danke für die meinung , aber mir gefällt es =)


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. August 2012)

Irgendwo zwischen Walldürn und Amorbach...













Die Gotthardsruine Amorbach









Blick auf Amorbach




Blick auf Weilbach






Oh nerv, wo sind die Bilder? Sorry...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (26. August 2012)

Ich darf mal helfen ?  Bist du von Reuenthal hochgefahren ( sehr schön ) ?



Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen Walldürn und Amorbach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (26. August 2012)

> Ich darf mal helfen ? Bist du von Reuenthal hochgefahren ( sehr schön ) ?


Hallo, Vielen Dank für das Einstellen der Bilder. Da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig üben...

Zu Deiner Frage: Nein, das ist nicht die Reuenthal-Tour. Ich bin von der Walldürner-Höhe (Glashofen-Gerolzahn) ausgehend, oberhalb von Rippberg und Schneeberg Richtung Amorbach geradelt.


----------



## heizer1979 (29. August 2012)

quing schrieb:


> Heute meine Hausrunde mit der Bb1 kombiniert!!



hilf mir ma auf die sprünge bitte, was ist Bb1 sagt mir grad gar nix. hängebrücke, hexenhaus ja aber Bb1 ?! GPS-Track?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. August 2012)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> hilf mir ma auf die sprünge bitte, was ist Bb1 sagt mir grad gar nix. hängebrücke, hexenhaus ja aber Bb1 ?! GPS-Track?



BB1 ist die Strecke am Breuberg
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1602931


----------



## quing (29. August 2012)

ganz recht!! am letzten samstag war offizielle eröffnung!!

hier findest du aber noch einiges mehr an permanent strecken im odenwald!!

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=96&Itemid=59

viel spaß beim durchklicken und abfahren!!



____________________________________

Gruß
quing


----------



## frankensteinmtb (29. August 2012)

Mal ein paar Bilder von mir:

Am Melibokus mit meinem neuen Bfe:





In Beerfelden vor zwei Wochen:









Im Winter am Melibokus:





Irgendwo im vorderen Odenwald von letztem Jahr:


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. August 2012)

@ frankensteinmtb


----------



## heizer1979 (29. August 2012)

aaah ja thx einige der mtb strecken kenn ich schon. die Bb1 is als nächstes dran. die ei1 bin ich zuletzt gefahren fand ich von der action her recht öde bis auf das letzte stück natürlich 
greetz


----------



## suro (29. August 2012)

Rund um Zotzenbach



Schön ist es! ))


----------



## Velociped (9. September 2012)

Blick auf Eberbach (2).jpg


----------



## blutbuche (9. September 2012)

@suro : das 2 bild is geil !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (9. September 2012)

@Blutbuche: Danke, das ist auch mein Favorit.  
Konnte noch schön auf ner Bank sitzend mir den Sonnenuntergang ansehn.


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. September 2012)

Tour zur Wildenburg bei Amorbach.


----------



## Bernhard3 (16. September 2012)

Heute mittag auf dem Weg hoch nach Wenschdorf, schöner Ausblick ins Maintal


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. September 2012)

@Bernhard3
Während Du die Wenschdorfer Steige hoch geradelt bist, saß ich wahrscheinlich gerade unten auf dem Marktplatz am Eiscafe. So kann`s gehen...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (23. September 2012)

Die hohle Rückseite der Russeneiche


----------



## Bernhard3 (30. September 2012)

Gipfelkreuz am Wannenberg, heute früh





Blick auf Rauenberg


----------



## chriiss (30. September 2012)

.


----------



## rmfausi (30. September 2012)

Thingstätte, Heidelberg









Gruß rmfausi


----------



## frankensteinmtb (1. Oktober 2012)

Von gestern:





Der Tag war leider früher zuende als erwartet
Jtzt häng ich erstmal vorm Computer rum und tippe immoment erstmal nur mit rechts:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hatte heute frei, und endlich mal die Tour gemacht, die ich schon ewig lange machen wollte: zur Gotthards Ruine
kurze Pause vor Reuenthal


















Neudorf



Reichardshausen


----------



## MTB-Thomas (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
die "Russeneiche" steht Oberhalb von Michelstadt,Ortsteil Rehbach.Ganz in der Nähe sieht man auch noch die Reste einer Radarstation


----------



## Velociped (6. Oktober 2012)

Stürmische Zeiten

P1020600.jpg


----------



## blutbuche (6. Oktober 2012)

@wieweit : tolles bild , mit er eiche  !!! wo steht die ??? @chriiss : wow ( das moosbild )


----------



## chriiss (7. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2012)

Um noch einmal auf die Russeneiche zurück zu kommen...

Hier ein Foto von ihr in voller Pracht





Der Baumveteran wird auf etwa 450 Jahre geschätzt.


Dann gibt es noch eine imposantere Eiche auf der Elsbacher Höhe, die Tränkfeldeiche.





Der Stamm soll ca. 5,75m an Durchmesser haben und die Höhe beträgt in etwa 21m. Sie wird auf etwa 800 Jahre geschätzt!

Soviel zu den Eichen-Veteranen des Odenwaldes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Oktober 2012)

schön , schön !!  ich liebe alte bäume


----------



## Devilz1985 (7. Oktober 2012)

Sodele auch mal wieder 2 Pics ...
Burgruine Rodenstein
Meßbach(Oberhalb von Fischbachtal) mit Blickrichtung Moersberg!


----------



## MChaosbiker (24. Oktober 2012)

Bullauer Weg , zwischen Hetzbach und Bullau ..... eine lange , gemütliche Steigung


----------



## Velociped (27. Oktober 2012)

Es wird Zeit für die Winterreifen. 
erster Schnee (1).jpg 

Manche Bilder werden erst interessant durch das, was man nicht sieht: der Reisenbacher Fernmeldeturm treibt im Schnee. 
erster Schnee (2).jpg 

Auch unten in Gollenbach hat der Winter Einzug gehalten. 
erster Schnee (3).jpg


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja, er ist da , der erste Schnee


----------



## Cruise (28. Oktober 2012)

Da kann ich mitmachen 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/wor...bgu8j7/media/f1bfvnar9i0gtp0jiml0on23c7j4tn9b


----------



## wieweitnoch? (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute wars etwas sonniger und das Stevens war im Einsatz


----------



## Keeper1407 (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute vormittag war es traumhaft schön da draussen...

Glashofen










Neusaß










Gerolzahn





Gottersdorf




















Walldürn










Zurück in Glashofen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. November 2012)

Dem Hund gefiel s heute auch und nur selten liess er sich einfach nur  rollen


----------



## rayc (4. November 2012)

Fauler Hund!

Ich hätte den Hund zum Ziehen vorne drangebunden. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. November 2012)

Der Hund hatte einen Mordsspass dabei zu sein und war eigentlich nur am mitlaufen. ..........Ausser eine Strasse war in der Nähe und Herrchen wollte das er in den Hänger springt, was er auch sofort tat und dort wartete


----------



## Bernhard3 (4. November 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Der Hund hatte einen Mordsspass dabei zu sein und war eigentlich nur am mitlaufen. ..........Ausser eine Strasse war in der Nähe und Herrchen wollte das er in den Hänger springt, was er auch sofort tat und dort wartete



Sehr gut mit dem Anhänger 
Sowas bräuchte ich auch, dann könnte ich meinen noch viel mehr mitnehmen.


----------



## rayc (5. November 2012)

Also doch kein fauler Hund. 

ray


----------



## Tshikey (16. November 2012)

... hier werden sie geholfen:


----------



## wieweitnoch? (18. November 2012)

hier wurde 1804 zuletzt geholfen.............. 
Galgen Beerfelden

Heute angenehme Temperaturen , viel Sonne, perfekt


----------



## Devilz1985 (2. Dezember 2012)

Vom Freitag Neunkirchner Höhe mit Schnee


----------



## Intro (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal ne kleine Tour gefahren 

Blick vom Hering richtung Klingen





Hummetroth


----------



## bike-fine (3. Dezember 2012)

Schnappschuss von der heutigen Schnee-Eis-Matsch-Schlacht rund um Mosse... spaßig wars

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=241932&stc=1&d=1354566264


----------



## Perga (10. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag Melibokus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intro (10. Dezember 2012)

Aufm Meli sieht es gut aus =)

aber am Samstag war auch ein super Radfahrtag


----------



## slatanic (11. Dezember 2012)

Mömling Runde


----------



## Sebb_ (12. Dezember 2012)

"who the..." 
Da muss man mal hoch sein ;-)


----------



## Cruise (13. Dezember 2012)

Kurz vorm Franky


----------



## heizer1979 (13. Dezember 2012)

slatanic schrieb:


> Mömling Runde



auf dem pic siehts gar net so steil aus  von wegen


----------



## Perga (14. Dezember 2012)

Gestern, Melibokus - diesmal ohne Nebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (14. Dezember 2012)

Hast du meine Spur gesehen?
Ich habe die Spur von der Treppe nach unten gelegt, da war noch keine drin. 
Oder warst du vor mir oben?

ray


----------



## Perga (14. Dezember 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Hast du meine Spur gesehen?
> Ich habe die Spur von der Treppe nach unten gelegt, da war noch keine drin.
> Oder warst du vor mir oben?
> 
> ray



 Yess, Ray, hab ich.  Es war nur eine frische Spur da, die ging die FahrstraÃe hoch (zumindest die letzten beiden Kurven) und von der zweistufigen Treppe grade runter. 
  Mit den dÃ¼nnen Spikes (2.1), bin ich aber den Nibelungenweg runter. Die dÃ¼nnen Dinger sind mir zu nervÃ¶s.  Du hattest ja dicke drauf â wÃ¼rde ich schÃ¤tzenâ¦
  Die Uhrzeit sieht man auch am GPS-Tag beim Foto (2012-12-13 21:06:52)
  Aber wir waren nicht alleine, beim runter fahren, ca 200 Meter von oben, kam mir noch ein Wanderer entgegen - bergauf unterwegs.

  Perga


----------



## rayc (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe Spikes von Nokian drauf, die machen sich im Schnee recht gut.

Bei der Abfahrt habe ich etwas Bamel gehabt, ging dann besser als gedacht.
Der tiefe Schnee hat mich recht gut gebremst.

Was heute fahrbar ist werden wir sehen, es wird sehr pampig werden.

ray


----------



## Perga (14. Dezember 2012)

Dass der Grip sehr gut war, hatte ich erst weiter unten in den steileren Passagen vom âNâ gemerkt â vorher hatte ich es auch nicht getestet. Dachte â wenn mir da unten etwas passiert, hab ich es nicht ganz so weit zur âZivilisationâ. Trotzdem werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit die 2,35 von Schwalbe holen, das FahrgefÃ¼hl vom Sonntag mit dem 2,4 Fat-Albert war IMO besser. Die wollte ich aber nicht fÃ¼r die gefrorenen Weinbergwege gestern benutzen âam Sonntag war es dort noch nicht glatt.
  Heute wirdâs nix â Weihnachtsfeier. DafÃ¼r bleibt das Rad schÃ¶n sauber.  

  Viel SpaÃ 

  Perga


----------



## slatanic (26. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Weg zum Kaiserturm


----------



## Brickowski (26. Dezember 2012)

so einen schönen Baum haben wir auch!


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2012)

@Brickowski
wo ist das bild denn entstanden?


----------



## Brickowski (26. Dezember 2012)

direkt oberhalb von Miltenberg an der Haagsaussicht.


----------



## j.wayne (27. Dezember 2012)

Dacht ich mir doch das ich die Aussicht kenne.


----------



## Jockel2 (30. Dezember 2012)

und das Radel...... schmacht

Jockel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jörn Duensing (30. Dezember 2012)

Von Gestern in Mömlingen













Und Saugeiles Wetter !!!!!!


----------



## slatanic (12. Januar 2013)

So jetzt hat der Platz auch einen Sinn


----------



## Perga (12. Januar 2013)

slatanic schrieb:


> So jetzt hat der Platz auch einen Sinn



Fedd!


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2013)

slatanic schrieb:


> So jetzt hat der Platz auch einen Sinn





Jetzt kapier ich was das soll. 

ray


----------



## Pelto (13. Januar 2013)

Der Steintisch steht normalerweise nicht so steil


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (23. Januar 2013)

Schloß Auerbach in Schnee und Nebel...


----------



## Perga (25. Januar 2013)

Alsbacher Schloss, Mega-Drop und 2.35 Spikes


----------



## Cruise (25. Januar 2013)

Melibokus 
Deine Spiker sehen aber noch frisch aus


----------



## Keeper1407 (25. Januar 2013)

Heute im Walldürner Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pelto (25. Januar 2013)

Megadrop hehe


----------



## codit (26. Januar 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Alsbacher Schloss, Mega-Drop und 2.35 Spikes


Momentan braucht man aber doch keine Spikes, da reicht ein Barönchen.
Heute auf der Schlittenbahn unterhalb vom Ohlyturm:


----------



## Perga (26. Januar 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Momentan braucht man aber doch keine Spikes, da reicht ein Barönchen.



 Im Wald macht es bei Schnee kaum einen Unterschied, da langen, wie schon weiter oben beschrieben, auch andere Reifen. Aber z.B. in den Weinbergen und Straßen, alles wo unten Teer oder Beton ist, sind sie nicht zu ToppenHab sicher noch >7 verschiedene Reifen im Keller und alle gefahren  nee, grade bei den Temperaturen, wo es am Tag oft schon antaute und Schneeregen runterkam -> unschlagbar. 


so long

Perga


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Januar 2013)

a) hat das die nächsten Tage zum Glück sowieso ein Ende und 
b) wer fährt schon Teer oder Beton bergab.... 

ABER du hast schon Recht da funktionieren sind dann in de Tat besser!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (28. Januar 2013)

Find ich eher schade, fahre viel lieber im Schnee als in dem Matsch - Klar trocken wäre besser

  Und zu b) wohne leider nicht am Waldrand und habe daher Anfahrt und Rückfahrt durch die Weinberge

  Gruß


----------



## codit (9. Februar 2013)

Heute im Pulver am Felsberg:



Runter gings bei knapp 10cm noch unverspurtem Neuschnee perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (9. Februar 2013)

Bei Weiten Gesäß gabs davon weniger, war trotzdem schön heute


----------



## codit (10. Februar 2013)

Gefuehlt ist Heute der erste Sonnentag 2013, raus aufs Rad:



Mein Lieblingspfad sieht noch nicht nach Fruehling aus:


----------



## wieweitnoch? (10. Februar 2013)

Und eisig kalt wars ....................


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, war heute echt ein schöner sonniger Wintertag hier im Odenwald. Die Sonne mal wieder zu sehen, nach all der Wintertristest, tat mal der depressionsgefährdeten Seele richtig gut 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von oberhalb der Spreng (Hohe Straße):


----------



## rayc (10. Februar 2013)

Heute im Felsenmeer.

Ratet mal welches Felsenmeer.

ray


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2013)

Heidelberg?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2013)

yep 
War mit Schnee leichter zu fahren, als ohne.

Das Heidelberger Felsenmeer ist aber deutlich kleiner als das Felsenmeer bei Reichenbach.

ray


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Februar 2013)

Poor lonesome Cowboy! Das ist unser Odenwald...




Wen auf der Tour getroffen? Drei Rehe und eine Wildsau. Yeah!


----------



## Bernhard3 (3. März 2013)

Heute früh im Kohlgrund bei -5Grad, schön und kalt war es


----------



## rayc (3. März 2013)

Die Tieflagen unter 300m sind inzwischen schneefrei.








Das sind die Spitzkehren in den Weinbergen oberhalb von Zwingenberg.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (5. März 2013)

am Otzberg


----------



## CrEeK99 (6. März 2013)

Cool, wo genau ist denn das? Die Stelle kenne ich garnicht, sieht aber spaßig aus!



rayc schrieb:


> Die Tieflagen unter 300m sind inzwischen schneefrei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rayc (6. März 2013)

Wo es ist, steht unterm Bild 

Oben ist eine Hütte in den Weinbergen, von der betonierten Zufahrt geht dieser Weg ab.

Webmarkierung, ..  kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Ray


----------



## chriiss (17. März 2013)

.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. März 2013)

Heute bei eisigem Wind oberhalb von Mossau....................wann wirds endlich Frühling ?


----------



## slatanic (24. März 2013)

unterhalb vom Morsberg


----------



## Silvermoon (24. März 2013)

Die Hütte kenne ich doch ...

Hier mal die Frontansicht  ... auch mit Bike...






Da würde ich gerne mal reinlunsen


----------



## Devilz1985 (27. März 2013)

im schönen Fischbachtal


----------



## Devilz1985 (28. März 2013)

Oben am Lärmfeuer (Spreng bis Wegscheide) sieht es noch nach viel Arbeit aus .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (31. März 2013)

Gestern am Melibokus





Wir können uns glücklich schätzen das wir keinen Schnee haben.
Selbst im Taunus liegt massig Schnee.

Ray


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2013)

Stimmt...  http://www.taunus.info/de/sidebar/webcams.aspx  allerdings Meli 517,4 m und Feldberg um die 878m - von daher jetzt nicht sooo verwunderlich

Gruss
chris


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. April 2013)

gestern bei super Wetter, es war sogar mal trocken  









Hier eine alte römische Ruine zwischen Heubach und Breuberg, aus der Zeit, ca.  250 NC


----------



## rayc (2. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist, ich kenne es nicht.

Hier was aus der Mitte des Odenwald vom Ostersonntag:




War das erste mal das ich die Kapelle offen stehen gesehen habe.
Und dann sind wir natürlich auch runter 




ray


----------



## Devilz1985 (2. April 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo das ist, ich kenne es nicht.
> 
> Hier was aus der Mitte des Odenwald vom Ostersonntag:
> 
> ...


hehehe 90% das das die Walpurgiskapelle ist


Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> gestern bei super Wetter, es war sogar mal trocken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht aus wie die Ruine Schnellerts bei Kainsbach aber bin mir net sicher!


----------



## rayc (2. April 2013)

Yep, Walpurgiskapelle ist richtig. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (2. April 2013)

nach dem ich die ganzen Treppen das Bike hoch getragen habe,war das ein Einscheidendes Erlebniss
du bist aber von der anderen Seite gekommen?!
Habe gestern leider wenig MTBler unterwegs gesehen


----------



## rayc (2. April 2013)

Wir sind in Lindenfels gestartet, dann Gumpner Kreuz, Wegscheide, Walburgiskapelle, Trom und retour nach Lindenfels über Fürth.
Von der Trom runter sind wir neugierig der MTb-Strecke Fürth 1 gefolgt.
Naja, eher langweilig.

Ray


----------



## Devilz1985 (2. April 2013)

Ich hatte getsern noch überlegt richtung Fürth zu fahren aber bin dann über Bromisch (stück Br1 gefahren) und dann richtung Breuberg (Bb1 zur hälfte gefahren) und über Umstadt nach hause!
F1 ist aber ne schöne Strecke mit vielen Hm´s und kleinen Schmankerl
Ich bin mal auf Bikebuwe nächste Wochs gespannt,neue Strecke


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. April 2013)

Hi Devilz1985,

leider falsch, macht aber nix 
Es ist eine alte römische Ruine zwischen Heubach und Breuberg. Man nennt sie irrtürmlich "Wamboltsches Schlösschen" und ist aus der Zeit, ca. 250 NC - also saualt


----------



## Devilz1985 (2. April 2013)

hehehe ok lass mich gerne belehren
ist die an der MTB strecke?
Hab gestern meine Augen nicht ganz auf beim biken gehabt ...Bb1 war gestern mit forstarbeiten über säat


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. April 2013)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> hehehe ok lass mich gerne belehren
> ist die an der MTB strecke?
> Hab gestern meine Augen nicht ganz auf beim biken gehabt ...Bb1 war gestern mit forstarbeiten über säat



Ja genau, die Strecke führt direkt da vorbei -  die Forstarbeiten sind dieses Jahr, in der Gegend, echt der Hammer


----------



## Jörn Duensing (3. April 2013)

Neulich das schöne (aber kalte) Wetter genießen

vom Schaafheimer Wartturm


----------



## locationmaster (7. April 2013)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> ... ok lass mich gerne belehren
> ...



WalBurgiskapelle


----------



## wieweitnoch? (14. April 2013)

Frühlingserwachen heute am Marbach Stausee. Die einen grillen bereits, andere treibst aufs Bike .


----------



## Cruise (14. April 2013)

Hammer Wetter, die Trails teilweise noch sehr schlammig aber trotzdem fahrbar.
Bilanz des Tages: 3 Berge (Frankenstein, Felsberg, Melibokus), 900Hm, 40km, viiiiiiele Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjom (17. April 2013)

Heutige Foto des Tages kommt auch aus dem Odenwald:


----------



## Cruise (17. April 2013)

felsenmeer?


----------



## scylla (17. April 2013)

jjom schrieb:


> Heutige Foto des Tages kommt auch aus dem Odenwald:



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jockel2 (17. April 2013)

noch so einer der die Fahrwerkeinstellung wärend der Fahrt vornimmt (siehe youtube).
Das Foto 2 Sekunden später würde mich mal interessieren (Spässle gemacht)
Jockel


----------



## Andreas (18. April 2013)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> noch so einer der die Fahrwerkeinstellung wärend der Fahrt vornimmt (siehe youtube).
> Das Foto 2 Sekunden später würde mich mal interessieren (Spässle gemacht)
> Jockel



Genau das hab ich gerade auch gedacht


----------



## trailgold (21. April 2013)

Zeit, dass der Odenwald wieder richtig grün wird! Dass es dort tolle Trails gibt hat ja inzwischen hoffentlich jeder gemerkt. 
Hier ein paar Anregungen aus unserer letzten Saison. Ich sags besser gleich dazu: Leider verraten wir keine genauen Trail 
Locations, jedenfalls nicht online  





















Wem jetzt auch ein Trail einfällt der fotogen ist: Schreibt uns einfach an und wir fahren eine Tour zusammen. Wir kennen leider nur 
den Nördlichen Rand des Odenwalds und da gibt es bestimmt noch viel, viel mehr. Natürlich könnt ihr als Dankeschön einfach direkt 
bei unserer Fotosession mitmachen und kriegt ein paar richtig schnieke Fotos!

Mehr gibts übrigens in unserer Galerie


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. April 2013)

Das ist das Grün auf das wir alle warten


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. April 2013)

Nicht warten, fahren.......    der Odenwald, die Bergstraße blüht und ist grün...... 

Foto von heute:





Geb Gas!!!!!!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. April 2013)

Ja, so langsam wirds grün, jeden Tag etwas mehr  ...............tolle Jahreszeit ! auch die heimische Hecke......muss noch an der Schaltung rumfrimeln.....  Momentan 7800 Gramm........locker auf knappe 7 Kilo runterzutunen





Steinskulpturen an den Seen in Bad König


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (1. Mai 2013)

Herrlich..................Löwenzahnwiesen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. Mai 2013)

Blick auf Miltenberg von der neuen MTB-Strecke MIL1


----------



## wieweitnoch? (6. Mai 2013)

Eine schöne Zeit..............auf dem Weg zur Arbeit an Löwenzahnblüten und Marbach Stausee vorbei


----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2013)

margarethenschlucht, letzter sonntag:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Mai 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> margarethenschlucht, letzter sonntag:



Oh, mal bissl mehr Wasser als üblich  Schönes Bild!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (16. Mai 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1375672
beerfelden wall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (20. Mai 2013)

Im Odenwald lässt sich manch schön gelegene Immobilie entdecken..................na, wer weiss wo gesehen ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Mai 2013)

Umkreis Mosbach


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2013)

@ wieweitnoch: Freilandmuseum Gottersdorf?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Mai 2013)

Falsch...............weiter   Grossraum Brombachtal


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2013)

Mpff!  Dafür erkenne ich wenigstens die von MoeOdenwald.


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mpff!  Dafür erkenne ich wenigstens die von MoeOdenwald.



wo issn das? im hintergrund sieht man den katzenbuckel? dazwischen das neckartal? aber was ist da so hoch bzw. wo? müsste irgendwo östlich von MOS sein?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Mai 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> wo issn das? im hintergrund sieht man den katzenbuckel? dazwischen das neckartal? aber was ist da so hoch bzw. wo? müsste irgendwo östlich von MOS sein?



Öhm ja, dat erste Bild ist ziemlich in der Nähe von der Geistereiche. Die kennt man als Geisterfahrer natürlich  Im Tal liegt Mosbach. Rechts erkennt man die Waldstadt.

Das zweite Bild ist auf dem Römerweg, im Tal unten liegt Neckarburken. Der Weg auf dem Bild ist aber ein Abzweig davon. Wenn man auf dem Bild nach rechts schauen würde, würde man Mos-Bergfeld vor den Augen haben. Links eine ganze Strecke weiter würde man irgendwann in Schefflenz raus kommen. Allerdings ist das Ganze "nur" geteert. Ist so meine gemütliche Feierabendrunde...

Grüße
Mike


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2013)

dann lag ich ja nicht ganz so daneben  
können ja mal ne fotoschnitzeljagd machen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Mai 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> dann lag ich ja nicht ganz so daneben
> können ja mal ne fotoschnitzeljagd machen



Wieso nicht


----------



## MChaosbiker (22. Mai 2013)

De Marbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Mai 2013)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Im Odenwald lässt sich manch schön gelegene Immobilie entdecken..................na, wer weiss wo gesehen ?




Nebengebäude vom Sattelhof in Brombachtal Balsbach .............war aber auch wirklich schwer


----------



## wieweitnoch? (28. Mai 2013)

Das Heidelbeerpfädchen bevor der große Regen kam


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. Juni 2013)

Ein Bild noch vom Dienstag Nachmittag zwischen Eichenbühl und Bürgstadt, bevor der große Regen kam...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juni 2013)

Zwar schon ne weile her ... aber immerhin scheint die Sonne


----------



## Bernhard3 (2. Juni 2013)

Das Hochwasser an der Erf ist heute früh schon ca. 1m zurückgegangen



Fahrradweg in Bürgstadt an der Erf



Parkplatz in Miltenberg am Main



und fast schon wieder daheim auf der Höh


----------



## Cruise (2. Juni 2013)

mit html kommst du hier nicht weit


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juni 2013)

Heute auf der MTB-Rundstrecke H1 (Hammelbach) entdeckt: 
ein riesiges Xylophon ​​


​
...übrigens, mit einem sensationellen Klang ​


----------



## Bernhard3 (2. Juni 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> mit html kommst du hier nicht weit



Habs doch geändert 
Jetzt müßte es doch gehn


----------



## Pelto (6. Juni 2013)

Die erste Schönwettertour am Di. gestartet. Nach knapp 70 km und ca. 1200 Höhenmeter war ich doch recht Platt, man merkt einfach wie lange kein schönes Wetter mehr war. 

Startpunkt war Mühltal

1: Fallender Bach bei Fränkisch-Crumbach nähe Ruine Rodenstein
2: Kaiserturm auf der Neunkirchner-Höhe
3: Ohlyturm auf dem Felsberg nähe dem Felsenmeer
4: Blick vom Melibokus

Die Tour über die höchste Erhebungen des Nördlichen Odenwaldes kann ich nur empfehlen. Den längeren Teer/Feldweg -Teil kann man ruhig weglassen, den nutze ich nur zur Anfahrt. 
Man könnte noch vom Melibokus aus zur Burg Frankenstein fahren um die Tour abzurunden, aber an diesem Tag war nur noch der Geist willig. 





Route wurde nachträglich eingezeichet, hatte leider nichts dabei, nicht mal ein Tacho. Größten Teils bewege ich mich ab Burgruinen Rodenstein auf dem Alemannenweg (rotes A) , zumindest Links oder Rechts davon , ab dem Felsberg dann das rote N. Vom Melibokus aus bin ich nur noch durch den Wald, um bergab möglichst weit nördlich zu kommen.

Kartenmaterial Quelle: http://www.bernhard-gaul.de/radroutenplaner/routenplaner.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (6. Juni 2013)

Pelto schrieb:


> Die erste Schönwettertour am Di. gestartet. Nach knapp 70 km und ca. 1200 Höhenmeter war ich doch recht Platt, man merkt einfach wie lange kein schönes Wetter mehr war.



Oh ja, das merke ich auch. Oder vielleicht wird man doch alt. 

Aber einen Vorteil hat das Wetter: Der Fallende Bach hat mal richtig Wasser.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. Juni 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Heute auf der MTB-Rundstrecke H1 (Hammelbach) entdeckt:
> ein riesiges Xylophon ​
> ​
> ...übrigens, mit einem sensationellen Klang ​



Das ist ein so genanntes Windspiel, im englischen auch Chimes genannt. ein Xylophon sieht so aus:


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Juni 2013)

naja, unter einem Windspiel verstehe ich eher so etwas, wie auf dem kleinen Bild (s. anghängte Grafiken)....
...und da die Klangkörper ja mit dem Grundgerüst oben wie auch unten fest verbunden sind (was man auf dem großen Bild von mir ja sehen kann, wenn man mal genau hinschaut)
so können die Klangkörper auch nicht durch oder mit dem Wind aneinanderschlagen - wie bei einem Windspiel üblich - man beachte auch die Schlegel (rechts und links oben angebracht) zum Anschlagen der Klangkörper, so denke ich, ist dies auch nicht wirklich ein Windspiel, wie man das so im eigentlichen Sinn her kennt.
Man verzeih mir meine Unwissenheit, aber ein Windspiel 
Vielleicht ist dies das Ergebnis einer Liaison zwischen einem Xylophon und einem Windspiel   ...ein Xylowind


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. Juni 2013)

Da hast Du auffallend recht! Nennen wir es Windophon!


----------



## PeKaWe (6. Juni 2013)

Ich wäre ja fast geneigt die Definition eines Windspiels nachzuschlagen, aber ob dass der Sinn des Threads war...?


----------



## Pelto (6. Juni 2013)

Das ist kein Instrument, das sind Ersatzteile falls der Rahmen mal bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2013)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja fast geneigt die Definition eines Windspiels nachzuschlagen, aber ob dass der Sinn des Threads war...?



Nö, nicht wirklich.... es hat sich ja mehr oder weniger geklärt, dass es sich entweder um ein Xylowind, ein Windophon oder um Ersatzteile für gebrochene Rahmen handeln könnte.
Liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters 

So, und jetzt haben hier natürlich wieder Bilder aus der Heimat Platz


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Juni 2013)

Bevor noch mehr über Windodingsensbumsens gesprochen wird...

Mal noch eins von meiner "Hochwasserangaff"-Tour am Neckar:


----------



## rayc (9. Juni 2013)

Sind gestern von Eberbach am Neckar nach Süden gefahren.
Hochwasser ist wohl deutlich zurückgegangen. Man konnte man Neckar parken.




Die Trails waren auch trocken 

ray


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2013)

@Ray 
wo war denn das? ist das der obere teil von dem stufentrail der oberhalb der burg stolzeneck raus kommt?


für alle mal was zum raten, wo das ist:


----------



## rayc (26. Juni 2013)

yep, 100 Punkte!

ray


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Juni 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> @_Ray_
> wo war denn das? ist das der obere teil von dem stufentrail der oberhalb der burg stolzeneck raus kommt?
> 
> 
> für alle mal was zum raten, wo das ist:


 
Ist das oberhalb Zwingenberg (andere Neckarseite) Richtung Stolzeneck? Rechte Hand der Neckar? Quasi Zwischen Stolzeneck und Minneburg.

Oder gibts da sonst irgendwelche markante Punkte ausser dem Acker an dem die Lokalität erkennen könnte =)


----------



## qlaus (26. Juni 2013)

Sender Donebach?



Klaus


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2013)

*eeeeeeeeeeek* leider alle (ziemlich) falsch  ich bin enttäuscht! dachte, DEN acker erkennt man 

ich warte mal ob sich der geisterfahrer meldet, der müsste die perspektive kennen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Juni 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> *eeeeeeeeeeek* leider alle (ziemlich) falsch  ich bin enttäuscht! dachte, DEN acker erkennt man
> 
> ich warte mal ob sich der geisterfahrer meldet, der müsste die perspektive kennen



Son Acker findest man hier an jedem Eck 

Dat von Klaus markierte im Bild sind Strommasten oder? Wegen dir hab ich nu extra mit gimp herumgespielt

Könnte das in der nähe von der Burg Hornberg sein (Oberhalb N´zimmern etc.) ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Juni 2013)

.

sry doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2013)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Könnte das in der nähe von der Burg Hornberg sein (Oberhalb N´zimmern etc.) ?



da legst´ di´ nieder 
keine ahnung, wer oder was der gimp ist, aber das ding ist gut 

absolut korrekt. das ist auf der zufahrtstraße zur burg hornberg, kurz nach dem abzweig von der landstraße zw. n´zimmern und stockbronner hof. dass bei dem allerweltsbild jemand einen treffer landet - respekt!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Juni 2013)

Sachen gibbet  ... Die Strommasten haben mich auch erst darauf gebracht. Muss aber auch zugeben das ich jeden Tag (Mo-Fr) nur meinen Kopf um 45° drehen muss und die Burg in direkten Blickfeld habe 


Gimp ist übrigens ein Bildverarbeitsungsprogramm.


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2013)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Muss aber auch zugeben das ich jeden Tag (Mo-Fr) nur meinen Kopf um 45° drehen muss und die Burg in direkten Blickfeld habe


ist das nun ein ratespiel, wo du arbeitest?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Juni 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> ist das nun ein ratespiel, wo du arbeitest?


 
Och nööö lass mal  Würde den Rahmen sprengen!


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2013)

fibro oder dupli color 

oder bist der schleusenwärter?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. Juni 2013)

Dann gäbs zur Abwechslung ja mal ein Bild von einer Schleuse !


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Juni 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> fibro oder dupli color
> 
> oder bist der schleusenwärter?



Das lustige ist, ich kann zu allen 3 Punkten nein sagen. Wobei ich dabei nun etwas lachen muss 

Ansonsten zum Thema Schleuse (bissl Ontopic):


----------



## chriiss (30. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## sJany (3. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild, bei dem man nicht lange raten muss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juli 2013)

large_Frankenstein_2.jpg


----------



## sJany (3. Juli 2013)

Sollte ja auch kein Rätsel sein  ...


----------



## sad1802 (3. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Juli 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Sollte ja auch kein Rätsel sein  ...


 
Och dann sag das doch auch so  ...

Scherz bei Seite, ich hätte es allein durch das Bild nicht gewusst. Mir ist nur der Name ein Begriff, vor Ort war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> .




Blick auf Schrisheim ?


----------



## sad1802 (4. Juli 2013)

jupp, quasi am Fusse des Odenwalds  

Die zweit schönste Stadt Deutschlands: SchriEsheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (4. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2013)

:d


----------



## sad1802 (4. Juli 2013)

Letztes Bild, muss was testen 




Die Bilder sind sooooo klein, wenn ich sie direkt mit dem Handy reinstelle


----------



## sharky (8. Juli 2013)




----------



## swinterbauer (8. Juli 2013)

Schloss Zwingenberg!


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2013)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Schloss Zwingenberg!



da das so einfach war dachte ich nicht dass es als ratespiel weitergeht 

und das:


----------



## Zentauri (9. Juli 2013)

Schreckhof


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Juli 2013)

Kapelle in Gönz/Bayern


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. Juli 2013)

abendstimmung in beerfelden 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422715?in=potd


----------



## Bernhard3 (17. Juli 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Kapelle in Gönz/Bayern



Sehr schönes bild, und kein dummes gelabber oder rätselspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2013)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> ... kein dummes gelabber oder rätselspiel



es gibt leute, die das weniger engstirnig sehen und auch spaß dran haben, ein bißchen zu raten...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (18. Juli 2013)

Einfach nur Bilder oder das Ganze als Ratespiel mit Bildern ist beides ok, solang nicht zuviel drumrum geschrieben wird machts die Sache durchaus interessant ................solang immer mal wieder gutes Bildmaterial dabei ist eben !


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juli 2013)

und bitte unterlasst bei Zitaten die Bilder noch einmal mit anzuzeign ! Danke !


----------



## wieweitnoch? (18. Juli 2013)

finde das eigentlich weniger störend solange es nicht ein größeres Bilderpaket ist . Zeigt ja den Bezug der Aussage .

Von mir mal n Bild vom Klassikertreffen in Bad König letztes WE





und bei Zell ein beliebte Stelle zum Füsse kühlen in der Mümling


----------



## wieweitnoch? (18. Juli 2013)

Finde da post 601 eher unschön...........und bei dem Bild helfe ich gern nach :


----------



## Bernhard3 (20. Juli 2013)

Blick auf Eichenbühl


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. Juli 2013)

Toller Ausblick auf Eichenbühl. Ich vermute mal, das Bild wurde vom Bürgstädter Hausberg (kenne den richtigen Namen nicht) aus gemacht. Da muss ich auch mal rauf. Bin bisher immer nur dran vorbeigefahren...


----------



## 19Freerider97 (25. Juli 2013)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Finde da post 601 eher unschön...........und bei dem Bild helfe ich gern nach :


 

danke


----------



## Bernhard3 (28. Juli 2013)

War gestern mittag mal unterwegs und habe mir die Windräder Baustellen bei uns in der gegend angesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2013)

Nicht  sondern !


----------



## Pelto (29. Juli 2013)

Ich bin für  ... so mancher Lieblingsausblick in den Rheingraben ist vom Geopark zum Windpark geworden. Aber das ist halt paradoxe Grünenpolitik. Fördergelder und Gesetzte sind vorhanden also wird geklotzt was der Naturpark her gibt.


----------



## rayc (29. Juli 2013)

Ich wusste nicht das so viele AKW Befürworter hier unterwegs sind.

Schonmal überlegt, das du ohne Strom hier nicht posten könntest?

Ach nee, die Kraftwerke sollen wo anders stehen, nur nicht bei uns ... 

Wir an der Bergstraße habe seit Jahrzehnte Windräder, und das ist gut so 

Genug OT

ray


----------



## sharky (29. Juli 2013)

ich finde die verspargelung auch zum... verschandeln einfach die landschaft!


----------



## Pelto (29. Juli 2013)

Gibt ja zum Glück nur Windräder als Alternative zum AKW...


----------



## Bernhard3 (29. Juli 2013)

Und die sind ja noch nicht fertig, wen sie fertig sind werden sie 198m hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2013)

wir könnten ja ein paar stauseen bauen... oder so ne hübsche biogasanlage? ne ich hab's, wir verfeuern einfach mehr holz, weil uns die harvesterspuren im wald ja so gut gefallen.
oder alternativ einfach das licht nur einschalten, wenn die sonne scheint 

alles doof? akw bauen wir dann aber bitte nur dahin, wo wir es nicht sehen. gleich hinter der deutschen grenze ist ein schöner platz dafür.

ich find's ja immer herrlich, wenn alle so voll öko sind und dann bis genau 1cm vor die eigene haustüre denken.


----------



## kathoz (31. Juli 2013)

Führt doch bitte die Energie/Öko Diskussion in einem anderen Thread hier ist der Platz für Bilder!
Danke .


----------



## sharky (31. Juli 2013)

kathoz schrieb:


> Führt doch bitte die Energie/Öko Diskussion in einem anderen Thread hier ist der Platz für Bilder!
> Danke .



genau. immer diese radikalen grünen mit ihrem weltanschauungsdurchsetzungszwang....

anbei mal ein bild vom "S4" trail 







und noch welche von der querung des selbigen:


----------



## scylla (1. August 2013)

sieht warm aus 
Schöne Runde, ich glaub dieselbe haben wir dies Jahr auch schon gedreht 
(Richtig geraten?)



sharky schrieb:


> anbei mal ein bild vom "S4" trail



hat OSM mal wieder ein Ei gelegt? Sollte man net so genau nehmen.


----------



## Tshikey (1. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ....  hat OSM mal wieder ein Ei gelegt? Sollte man net so genau nehmen.




 ... immer auf die armen kleinen landkarten-freaks!

 in dem fall aber unschuldig!

hier könnt ihr helfen: http://openstreetbugs.schokokeks.org/?lon=9.00272&lat=49.42525&zoom=15&layers=B0T

sorry für ot, 
ein freak


----------



## rayc (1. August 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... immer auf die armen kleinen landkarten-freaks!
> 
> in dem fall aber unschuldig!
> 
> ...



Hier sind OT Thema gerade angesagt 

scylla hat selbst einen Landkartenfreak zuhause 

In OSM habe ich schon einiges eingepflegt und generiere MTB-Karten für TwoNav. Das Wege dabei nicht immer korrekt getagt werden, passiert dabei einfach.

Aktuelle Bilder aus den Odenwald habe ich keine, die Heimat nimmt man als selbstverständlich an, da mache ich selten Fotos.
Daher bin ich immer wieder überrascht das einige bekannte Ecke auf den Bilder so gut rüber kommen. 

ray


----------



## wieweitnoch? (1. August 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Daher bin ich immer wieder überrascht das einige bekannte Ecke auf den Bilder so gut rüber kommen.
> 
> ray



Eben Ray und ihr anderen, weniger diskutieren, mehr Bilder machen und posten !  Schafft auch Anreize für weitere Touren im Odenwald !

Gruß Stefan


----------



## sharky (3. August 2013)

@scylla
teilweise habt ihr die runde auch gedreht. aber tendenziell eher ab dem trail nördlich. wir fahren von süden aus an und der trail stellt, zusammen mit katzenbuckel und teufelskanzel, den nördlichsten punkt dar.


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> @scylla
> teilweise habt ihr die runde auch gedreht. aber tendenziell eher ab dem trail nördlich. wir fahren von süden aus an und der trail stellt, zusammen mit katzenbuckel und teufelskanzel, den nördlichsten punkt dar.



dieses jahr haben wir auch mal einen kleinen ausflug nach süden über den neckarsteig und die minneburg gemacht. werden wir jetzt öfter einbauen, schön dort


----------



## scylla (12. August 2013)

als Entschädigung für das viele Blabla weiter oben mal wieder Bilder von einem Regentag letzte Woche im Odenwald









ich schätze mal, ca 1000 Leute wissen eh auf Anhieb, welcher Trail das ist, also sparen wir uns das Ratespiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (14. August 2013)

ich glaub, Du hast zu viel luft in den reifen


----------



## sharky (14. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, ca 1000 Leute wissen eh auf Anhieb, welcher Trail das ist, also sparen wir uns das Ratespiel



ich find das ratespiel lustig. und ich weiß nicht, wo es ist...


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> ich find das ratespiel lustig. und ich weiß nicht, wo es ist...



na dann will ich mal kein spielverderber sein: wer raten will darf raten 
(auflösung folgt nachdem dem nächsten bild, das hier gepostet wird)


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2013)

ich auch nicht ! 

muss ich jetzt schnell nach nem neuen Bild suchen ???


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ich auch nicht !
> 
> muss ich jetzt schnell nach nem neuen Bild suchen ???



wenn du es schnell wissen willst, ja


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2013)




----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2013)

na hoffentlich klappt das


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

ok, ein bisschen klein zwar  aber lass ich mal gelten 

Das erste ist eine von den Geradeaus-runter-Linien am Melibokus und das zweite ist der kehrige Wanderweg in den Weinbergen oberhalb von Zwingenberg quasi in der Verlängerung des ersten Trails.


----------



## j.wayne (14. August 2013)

Ich würde da mal auf Miltenberg oberhalb der Burg tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2013)

Jetzt ja das obere habe ich jetzt erkannt, das 2´te noch nicht wirklich ..

Jep Miltenberg aber wer neben an wohnt hat es ja leicht


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. August 2013)

qMicro767
Da fahren wir auch niiiie lang

Kann´s dir aber gerne mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen.

Ach ja Bilder





Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2013)

Das würde ich auch gerne mal gezeigt bekommen, ab der Fallienie gerade aus weiter.  ;-)

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gerne mal gezeigt bekommen, ab der Fallienie gerade aus weiter.  ;-)
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



nicht ganz, man muss noch ein kleines Stückchen auf dem Beton-Sträßchen durch die Weinberge gurken und biegt dann nach links in den Wanderweg ein, sobald man aus den Weinbergen in ein Wäldchen fährt.
Kleiner Tipp: man kommt kurz oberhalb des kleinen Trinkwasserbrunnens in Zwingenberg aus dem Wald. Kennt garantiert jeder Local, nur erkennen tut's anscheinend nicht jeder


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. August 2013)

Kommt hier doch aber regelmäßig drin vor...


rayc schrieb:


> Die Tieflagen unter 300m sind inzwischen schneefrei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 @rmfausi
Die Abfahrt ist mMn nicht sonderl. lohneswert da auch viiiiel zu kurz,

Gruss
chris


----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt ist mMn nicht sonderl. lohneswert da auch viiiiel zu kurz,



sind sie das auf unseren bodenwellchen nicht alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. August 2013)

Yieo, aber mehr als 50hm- wenn überh. so viel... - am Stück dürfen´s auch bei uns schon sein

Gruss
chris


----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle gegen das arme Wegchen habt. Vor ich nach der Fallinie langweilig ne Piste runter eiere, kreuze ich doch lieber noch ein bisschen idyllisch durch die Weinberge und nehm die 50 Höhenmeter auch noch mit. Besser "zu kurz" als "zu Autobahn", oder?


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2013)

wer sagt das wir auf ner Autobahn unten ankommen ?


----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> wer sagt das wir auf ner Autobahn unten ankommen ?



ich hab noch keine autobahnfreie Methode gefunden, um ab Commoder Weg oder Z-Rinne bis ganz runter zu kommen. Alternativen zu obigem Kehren-Weg zwar schon, aber wäre jetzt nicht so, dass die länger oder interessanter wären oder weniger Autobahn-Querungen dazwischen hätten. Tipps gerne per PN


----------



## Silvermoon (17. August 2013)

Gestern in Mossautal....


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)




----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)




----------



## Bernhard3 (18. August 2013)

An der Mud


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. August 2013)




----------



## Bernhard3 (20. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (23. August 2013)




----------



## rayc (23. August 2013)

Mal ein bewegtes Bild 


Wer nicht weis, wo das ist, sollte auswandern 

ray


----------



## sharky (25. August 2013)

puuuuuh... der kann aber 

damit man sich als normalbiker nicht so schlecht fühl: 
gibt es auch outtakes von dem video? ganz sturzfrei wird er das ding ja auch nicht gedreht haben


----------



## Devilz1985 (29. August 2013)

Am Siegfried Wässerchen


----------



## Keeper1407 (30. August 2013)

Miltenberg am Main heute vormittag...


----------



## Velociped (4. September 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> puuuuuh... der kann aber
> 
> damit man sich als normalbiker nicht so schlecht fühl:
> gibt es auch outtakes von dem video? ganz sturzfrei wird er das ding ja auch nicht gedreht haben




Das wird er schon struzfrei gedreht haben. 
Wenn es Dich DA schnauzt, dann sieht man Dir das noch nach Wochen an. 
Da machst Du von sämtlichen Schürfrechten Gebrauch. 
Im Video sieht man aber nichts davon. 

Ich begnüge mich damit, zu Fuß ohne Blessuren rauf und wieder runter zu kommen .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Mal ein bewegtes Bild
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Wenn man das sieht, überlegt man eher, ob man nicht lieber Bridge spielen sollte...


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man das sieht, überlegt man eher, ob man nicht lieber Bridge spielen sollte...



oder ob man mal wieder da hin gehen sollte zum üben?


----------



## sharky (5. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> oder ob man mal wieder da hin gehen sollte zum üben?



zeig uns doch mal dein übungs-video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> zeig uns doch mal dein übungs-video



selbst wenn ich filmen würde, würde sich das motiv nicht lohnen 
das überlass ich lieber denen, die's können. magst du vielleicht?


----------



## sharky (5. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das überlass ich lieber denen, die's können.



anhand deiner bilder & beiträge hab ich dich immer zu diesem erlauchten kreis zusortiert...?!


----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> anhand deiner bilder & beiträge hab ich dich immer zu diesem erlauchten kreis zusortiert...?!



ich mich nie


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. September 2013)

Heidelberg / Ölberg Dossenheim


----------



## Assy111S (14. September 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von der Plattform vom Melibokus

Gruß Marc


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. September 2013)

Oh noch ein Strive 

Muss auch mal wieder auf den Meli!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (14. September 2013)

Kleine Lauseich-Runde gedreht


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. September 2013)

Wo liegt mein Fehler , in meiner Datei steht das Bild gerade ???


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

Mal wieder eine Raterunde:
Wer weiß, wo dieses feuchte Plätzchen im Odenwald gelegen sein könnte?




Hilfestellung: angeblich (vor meiner Zeit) war da mal eine voll-krass-heftige Treppe. Das sind wohl die traurigen Überreste.


----------



## Devilz1985 (17. September 2013)

kein Plan,bissel mehr Hilfestellung wäre gut
Frankenstein?!


----------



## rayc (17. September 2013)

Neunkirchner Höhe Richtung Westen.
Okay, man kommt noch durch den Ort L* durch.
Der Trail beginnt an einer Hütte.
An den Hang gibt es noch 2 hübschere Trails. 

ray


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

... pssst 

die Auflösung kommt erst nach dem nächsten hier geposteten Bild  (wer's wissen will muss knipsen und posten)


----------



## Black_kite (18. September 2013)

Am Einstieg gibts ein paar kleine Steinchen zum Klettern.


----------



## scylla (18. September 2013)

da weiß es wohl einer


----------



## Pelto (20. September 2013)

Hinter Lütz. in den Wald Richtung Webe. ... Dort ist auch ein unbekanntes Felsenmeer und mitten im Wald ist ein alter Trafoturm.. bin ich richtig?


----------



## rayc (20. September 2013)

Ein Ort weiter unten im Tal, man kommt in Klein-.... raus.
Hat keine Markierung.
Den markierten Trail, den du meinst finde ich sogar schöner.

Bei @Black_kite Felsen steht eine "Hütte" (überdachte Sitzgruppe).
Ob da geklettert wird, weis ich nicht.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (23. September 2013)

Von diesem Haus was im Vordergrund ist (und was gesucht wird) kann man auf eine sehr schöne Burg schauen?!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1476975?in=user


----------



## Pelto (23. September 2013)

Wohnzimmertour, aber eben auch eine der schönsten Panorama-Stellen der Bergstraße.


----------



## scylla (24. September 2013)

nachdem mal wieder ein Bilderpost kam, kann ja endlich aufgelöst werden 

Post Nummer 670 ist der Wildfrautrail bei Lützelbach nach Klein-Bieberau


----------



## Devilz1985 (24. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> nachdem mal wieder ein Bilderpost kam, kann ja endlich aufgelöst werden
> 
> Post Nummer 670 ist der Wildfrautrail bei Lützelbach nach Klein-Bieberau



Ah auch mal interessant zu wissen,einige ahnten es schon! Ich werde den mal nach fahren
weiter gehts mit dem oberen Bild von mir,wer weiss es?!


----------



## Cruise (25. September 2013)

Ober Beerbach richtung Steigerts mit Blick richtung Bergstrasse?


----------



## Devilz1985 (25. September 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> Ober Beerbach richtung Steigerts mit Blick richtung Bergstrasse?


Nein es ist nicht die Bergstraße
Mitten im Odenwald als Tip


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. September 2013)

könnte das im Hintergrund Burg Lichtenberg sein ?


----------



## Mathes66 (25. September 2013)

Ich hätte auf Schloß Reichenberg im Hintergrund getippt.


----------



## Pelto (25. September 2013)

Das mit Ober-Beerbach ist für das Panorama Bild richtig. Ich such noch mal die Geodaten für die Stelle raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (25. September 2013)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf Schloß Reichenberg im Hintergrund getippt.


in diese Richtung weiter denken aber es wird das linke Haus im Vordergrund gesucht


----------



## Cruise (25. September 2013)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht die Bergstraße
> Mitten im Odenwald als Tip



Ich meinte das erste Bild von Pelto 

Btw: das letzte könnte der Goetheteich sein


----------



## scylla (25. September 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> Ich meinte das erste Bild von Pelto
> 
> Btw: das letzte könnte der Goetheteich sein



das auf den drei letzten Bildern von Pelto kenne ich unter dem Namen Märchenteiche.


----------



## Pelto (25. September 2013)

Ne mit Goetheteich bist du voll daneben. Ich mach es mal kurz: Es ist der Märchenteich in der nähe des Lufthansa Ausbildungszentrums. Bin aber jetzt bestimmt schon 3mal daran vorbeigefahren ohne ihn zu sehen, da ich mich immer auf dem ausgeschilderten Mountainbikeweg gehalten hatte der den See von Buschwerk getrennt tangiert.

Märchensee und Bachlauf: 49°45'42.52"N  ...  8°40'2.83"E

Panorama auf den Rheingraben:  49°45'39.63"N  ...   8°40'59.56"E

Edit: Scylla war schneller


----------



## Mathes66 (28. September 2013)

So, dann tippe ich mal, dass es die Kapelle vom Friedhof zwischen Ober Kainsbach und Hutzwiese ist.


----------



## Silvermoon (29. September 2013)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> So, dann tippe ich mal, dass es die Kapelle vom Friedhof zwischen Ober Kainsbach und Hutzwiese ist.



Richtig, das ist die Totenkirche auf der Anhöhe von Ober-Kainsbach. Erbaut wurde die scheunenartige Kirche 1787 und ersetzte eine nicht fertiggestellte Friedhofskapelle. Das nur mal kurz zur Geschichte 

Im Vordergrund schaut man auf das Schloss Reichenberg oberhalb von Reichelsheim.
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Reichenberg_(Odenwald)

Bildquelle angehängter Grafik: Wikipedia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (29. September 2013)




----------



## Devilz1985 (29. September 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist die Totenkirche auf der Anhöhe von Ober-Kainsbach. Erbaut wurde die scheunenartige Kirche 1787 und ersetzte eine nicht fertiggestellte Friedhofskapelle. Das nur mal kurz zur Geschichte
> 
> Im Vordergrund schaut man auf das Schloss Reichenberg oberhalb von Reichelsheim.
> de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Reichenberg_(Odenwald)
> ...



Ich wollte jetz nicht bis zum nächsten Bild warten  aber ihr beide habt recht geniale Fernsicht bei guten Wetter von da aus + die schönen Morsbergtrails sind net weit


----------



## Pelto (30. September 2013)

Edit...


----------



## sJany (3. Oktober 2013)

Heute bin ich mal Peltos Trail aus #676  gefahren. An der Trafostation dachte ich schon der Spaß wäre vorbei, aber da ging es ja erst richtig los! Dolles Ding! 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Pelto (3. Oktober 2013)

Gerne, aber weißt ja: Nur ein nicht bekannter Trail ist, oder besser gesagt "bleibt", ein schöner Trail. Habe ihn auch nur durch Zufall entdeckt, als ich auf dem Nachhauseweg von diesem See war, den ich im Sommer bei extremen Temperaturen besucht habe. Schön ruhig hier und kaum was los, da schwimmen verboten ist .


----------



## sJany (3. Oktober 2013)

Pelto schrieb:


> Gerne, aber weißt ja: Nur ein nicht bekannter Trail ist, oder besser gesagt "bleibt", ein schöner Trail.



Dann solltest du vielleicht keine Wegbeschreibung posten...


----------



## Pelto (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja  Denke aber ich habe die Beschreibung so verstümmelt, dass dort jetzt kein Massentourismus entsteht. Für Lokals ist das Finden aber kaum ein Problem. Wollte es ja auch nur noch mal erwähnt haben, war kein Vorwurf.


*Edit:* Der See ist der Steinbruchsee bei Meßbach (Fischbachtal), denke aber, dass der doch recht bekannt ist. 

49°45'16.33"N 8°48'15.70"E


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

der Ort war schon (öfter) mal hier drin ... wer erinnert sich, wo's ist?


----------



## codit (14. Oktober 2013)

Oberhalb der Spitzkehren


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2013)

Volltreffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal das gute Wetter genutzt... (sry nur Handybilder )


----------



## Devilz1985 (21. Oktober 2013)

Sodele,heute mal was einfaches .... in welcher schönen Ruine befindet sich mein Fully?


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2013)

....Burgruine Schnellerts oberhalb von Stierbach...


----------



## Devilz1985 (21. Oktober 2013)

war dann doch zu einfach für die ganzen Ourewäller Biker!


----------



## Assy111S (21. Oktober 2013)

So hier mal ein Bild von Gestern. War auf dem............


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Oktober 2013)

....Melibokus

Blöder Nebel


----------



## Assy111S (21. Oktober 2013)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> ....Melibokus
> 
> Blöder Nebel


Jaaaaaaaaaaa. Richtig. 

War nur am Meli Nebelig und runter zu´s war es ziemlich beschissen zu fahren.Am schloss war nix Nebelig.

War trotzdem geil.

MfG

Marc


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Oktober 2013)

Assy111S schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaa. Richtig.
> 
> War nur am Meli Nebelig und runter zu´s war es ziemlich beschissen zu fahren.Am schloss war nix Nebelig.
> 
> ...



Hauptsache Spass  Eh ein schönes Eck ... zu schade das ich dort kaum unterwegs bin...


----------



## Velociped (23. Oktober 2013)

Neulich war ich hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (24. Oktober 2013)

Tannenberg


----------



## ku253 (24. Oktober 2013)

Finde ich einen tollen Thread hier.


----------



## Velociped (25. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist Tannenberg? 
Im Odenwald?


----------



## ku253 (25. Oktober 2013)

Das ist die Ruine Tannenberg oberhalb des Schulungszentrums Lufthansa in Seeheim.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. Oktober 2013)

Versucht doch bitte große Bilder zu erstellen ...wir haben alle dann mehr davon !

Trotzdem, toll was hier ankommt  ! Vielen Dank vom Threadersteller !


----------



## rayc (25. Oktober 2013)

ku253 schrieb:


> Das ist die Ruine Tannenberg oberhalb des Schulungszentrums Lufthansa in Seeheim.



Das meint @scottiee auch, nur ist es nicht.

Es kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, muss in der Nähe vom Neckar sein.


Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (26. Oktober 2013)

Nähe Neckar passt schon ganz gut.


----------



## Velociped (26. Oktober 2013)

Übrigens, WIE stellt man denn große Bilder ein? 
Ich krieg immer nur diese Briefmarken hin.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2013)

Hab mal bissel mit der Kodak Playsport getestet...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2013)

Velociped schrieb:


> Nähe Neckar passt schon ganz gut.



Oberhalb von Eberbach? "Burg Eberbach" ??


----------



## sJany (26. Oktober 2013)

Velociped schrieb:


> Übrigens, WIE stellt man denn große Bilder ein?
> Ich krieg immer nur diese Briefmarken hin.



Wenn du die Bilder hier in deiner Fotogalerie hochgeladen hast, findest du dort auch eine Reihe fertiger Links auf die verschiedenen Größen. 800x600 funktioniert meist gut. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rayc (26. Oktober 2013)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hab mal bissel mit der Kodak Playsport getestet...



Schönes Video 

Ray


----------



## Velociped (26. Oktober 2013)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Eberbach? "Burg Eberbach" ??



Stimmt.


----------



## rayc (27. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein Video von der nördlichen Bergstraße.


ray


----------



## 19Freerider97 (10. November 2013)

Ein paar bewegte Bilder von uns, würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32571


----------



## Velociped (11. November 2013)

Der Waldboden dort ist aber bösartig. 
Andauernd steht er auf und schlägt dem armen Fahrer ins Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. November 2013)

was möchtest denn hören? dass du ein doller typ bist?


----------



## 19Freerider97 (13. November 2013)

nein, ob es verbesserungsvorschläge gibt


----------



## aju (17. November 2013)




----------



## sharky (17. November 2013)

wo ist die fortsetzung? und ein bild von der gegenseite? wie das gefahren wurde, würde mich interessieren!


----------



## aju (17. November 2013)

Mit etwas Schwung von hinten auf den Felsen, oben über die Kante in die Fotoposition und weiter in Richtung in Hand, kurz vorher nach recht über die Lücke auf den nächsten Stein.
Schaut anscheinend ziemlich spektakulär aus, wie man an den vielen Zuschauern sieht

Vielleicht gibt es auch irgendwann ein Video dazu...

Hier ein altes Video von der selben Location:


----------



## smarty281 (17. November 2013)

Respekt!!!


----------



## drivingghost (17. November 2013)

gefällt


----------



## rayc (17. November 2013)

aju schrieb:


> Mit etwas Schwung von hinten auf den Felsen, oben über die Kante in die Fotoposition und weiter in Richtung in Hand, kurz vorher nach recht über die Lücke auf den nächsten Stein.
> Schaut anscheinend ziemlich spektakulär aus, wie man an den vielen Zuschauern sieht



Sauber! 
Fahrer kommt aus der Trial-Ecke?

Ray


----------



## JensL (1. Dezember 2013)

Im Winter wird wieder starr gefahren. Macht richtig Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (13. Dezember 2013)

Heute Rauhreif am Meli, 5 Minuten später war die Sonne durch.


----------



## JensL (14. Dezember 2013)

Der erste Hauch von Schnee


----------



## rmfausi (14. Dezember 2013)

Ohlyturm? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JensL (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau. Heute morgen gegen 9:30


----------



## Eiler (24. Dezember 2013)

Mal ein Bild aus dem zentralen Odenwald. Das Wetter ist ja aktuell ganz gut zum Radfahrn.


----------



## sharky (27. Dezember 2013)

mosbach / bergfeld, heute abend mit dem crosser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (30. Dezember 2013)

nice pic sharky. fehlen nur noch die zeiger an den 2 uhren


----------



## chriiss (31. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Januar 2014)

@ chriiss:

In welcher Ecke ist denn dieses kuriose Kunstwerk zu bestaunen???


An dieser Stelle wünsche ich euch allen natürlich noch ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## chriiss (1. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Januar 2014)

Danke chriiss für die Auskunft!
Dann sollte ich mir diesen Kunstweg mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen.....


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2014)

frohes neues jahr! 

anbei eine impression von der 2013er abschlusstour... bevor es zur 2014er auftakttour geht


----------



## Velociped (1. Januar 2014)

Neues Jahr, neue gute Vorsätze: mehr radfahren.
O.k., nicht neu, aber gut. 

Erst hier hoch



dann hier runter 



hier rüber 



und wieder rauf 



um dann gemütlich nach Hause zu rollen. 

Vorsatz gut, alles gut.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Januar 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> frohes neues jahr!
> 
> anbei eine impression von der 2013er abschlusstour... bevor es zur 2014er auftakttour geht


 
Jojo die gute alte Heimat. Irgendwie kommt mir auch dein Rad bekannt vor  Ich glab wir sind schon einmal aneinander vorbei gefahren...


----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir auch dein Rad bekannt vor  Ich glab wir sind schon einmal aneinander vorbei gefahren...


hmmm.... so wirklich oft hab ich das noch nicht bewegt. wo bist du denn üblicher weise unterwegs?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Januar 2014)

Rund um Mosbach. Richtung Neckargerach/Eberbach bzw. auch hinter nach Fahrenbach und Schefflenz.

Ansonsten fällt dein Rad ja auf. Ich glaube, ich hatte dich mal Richtung Neckarburken an der Elz gesehen (nach dem du mich Überholt hast und ich mit dem Navi beschäftigt war und herumgeiert bin ) . Du bist weiter hoch zum ehemaligen Märchenwald/Forellenzucht gefahren. Ich war parallel an der Elz nach Schefflenz unterwegs. Quasi auf der anderen Schienenseite. Müsste so im Spätsommer gewesen sein ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2014)

äääääääääh... ne! da hinten fahr ich nie. letztes jahr bin ich 1x die ecke hinter gefahren, aber mit dem fully und mischuer als guide.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Januar 2014)

Ok 

Gibt es wohl noch jemanden mit deinem bzw. ähnlichen Bike.

Bist immer nur bis Mosbach/Neckarzimmer unterwegs?


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2014)

nene, die normale runde geht über den henschelberg nach nüstenbach, weiter bis gerach. dann entweder zum katzenbuckel weiter oder durch die margarethenschlucht und die schreckhof-trails zurück


----------



## Till_Mann (5. Januar 2014)

aju schrieb:


>



Lewin, bist du das?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (9. Januar 2014)

Ein kleiner Eindruck vom Sommer 2013.


----------



## Tshikey (13. Januar 2014)

gestern vormittag vom bürgstädter berg aus ri. wenschdorf...


----------



## UBM (15. Januar 2014)

Am Rande des vorderen Odenwaldes...


----------



## codit (15. Januar 2014)

Tshikey schrieb:


> gestern vormittag vom bürgstädter berg aus ri. wenschdorf...


Super, und ich musste schaffen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Januar 2014)

@UBM 
kann sein, dass ich da auch schonmal war ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quechua (16. Januar 2014)

Verratet ihr auch noch wo das ist, ich erkenne es so im Moment nicht, und der vordere Rand ist ja etwas länger,

Danke
Alex


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (17. Januar 2014)

Quechua" data-source="post: 11665452"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Verratet ihr auch noch wo das ist, ich erkenne es so im Moment nicht, und der vordere Rand ist ja etwas länger,


Das ist bei Groß-Umstadt, nur ein kleiner Abhang in einem Steinbruch also nix dolles, eine Anfahrt mit dem Auto, je nachdem wo du her
kommst, lohnt deswegen nicht.


----------



## Quechua (18. Januar 2014)

Schade, das lohnt dann wirklich nicht, sah aber vielversprechend aus, danke für die Info!


----------



## aju (31. Januar 2014)

Hausrunde 1


----------



## rayc (31. Januar 2014)

Ah, Bike ist wieder heile.

ray

P.S.: Ich hab doch gesagt er soll niemanden in den Tümpel stürzen, sich eingeschlossen


----------



## Radde (16. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich ist mein Beitrag aus dem Nachbarforum. regional gesehn hier passender also:



Radde schrieb:


> Mal auf der anderen Rheinseite rumgefahrn: Schön da (weil man die Pfalz sieht   )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-und-videos-aus-der-region.441707/page-299


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (16. Februar 2014)

@Radde schöne Bilder


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. März 2014)

Etwas Neckartal und Odenwald...


----------



## sharky (8. März 2014)

@Moe
ist die margarethenschlucht wieder befahrbar? dort, wo die beiden ersten bilder entstanden sind, bin ich nur gefahren, als die gesperrt war

von heute bei traumhaftem wetter:
burg hornberg mit blick über das neckartal... der südlichste rand vom odenwald mit blick ins "heilige land"


----------



## sharky (9. März 2014)

frage selbst beantwortet... strecke ist immer noch gesperrt. dafür einen netten aussichtspunkt oberhalb des weges zur schlucht entdeckt. erinnerte mich spontan an die teufelskanzel bei eberbach, leider ist der trail von dort weiter nicht so schön wie der dortige


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. März 2014)

Jetzt muss ich lachen  ... ich war heute an der Teufelskanzel! Was du meinst ist der Aussichtspunkt auf mittlerer Höhe oder? Leider ist sie immer noch gesperrt... Ich denke aber dass es nicht mehr lange dauern wird.

Hier meine Bilder von heute:


















Ne... ich bin net gegen den Baum gefallen!


----------



## sharky (10. März 2014)

@Moe
oh, der "eternal trail" auf bild 2+3 sieht ja recht gut fahrbar aus, hätte gedacht, der ist in schlechterem zustand nach dem winter. ihr seid dann über die schleuse und von süden her zur teufelskanzel, wenn ich die bildreihenfolge richtig interpretiere?

mit aussichtspunkt auf halber höhe bei der margarethenschlucht meine ich:
wenn man vor dem absperrgitter am weg zur schlucht steht, muss man ja links dieses steilstück hoch(schieben). dann geht es ja links den weg vor und dann rechts an dieser viehweide weiter hoch bis zu der wiese, wo deine beiden bilder entstanden sind. man kann aber auch nach dem steilstück quasi grad aus weiter. wenn man 5-10m nach links läuft geht gleich rechts in spitzem winkel ein wanderweg ab. da kommt dann die stelle wo ich das bild gemacht hab. da siehts aus wie an der teufelskanzel


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. März 2014)

Die Bilderreihenfolge stimmt so nicht ganz. Wir sind von Eberbach hoch nach Schwanheim und dann wieder runter zur Stolzeneck. War in der Tat gut fahrbar! Danach ging es hoch zum Katzenbuckel, runter dann mit Abstecher an die Teufelskanzel.

War eigentlich überall sehr gut zu fahren. Selbst durch diverse Waldarbeiten waren kaum Hindernisse vorhanden.

Ich glaube an dem Eck wo du dein Bild gemacht hast war ich auch schon, hat schon Ähnlichkeiten mit der Teufelskanzel


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. März 2014)

Centgrafenkapelle Bürgstadt - Blick auf Miltenberg am Main


----------



## OliverKaa (16. März 2014)

vom Freitag


----------



## Krischdjan (16. März 2014)

Sieht nach viel spaß aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. März 2014)

@OliverKaa - ist das bei Miltenberg ?


----------



## OliverKaa (16. März 2014)

Ja - Sehr feine Runde


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. März 2014)

Dachte ich mir, ist an der MIL1


----------



## OliverKaa (16. März 2014)




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. März 2014)




----------



## OliverKaa (20. März 2014)




----------



## OliverKaa (20. März 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 280515


----------



## Keeper1407 (22. März 2014)

Und so sieht Miltenberg von der anderen Seite aus....


----------



## aju (28. März 2014)

aju schrieb:


>


noch ein Foto von der Stelle:



Foto: Kokopelli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (28. März 2014)

Respect!!


----------



## sharky (28. März 2014)

ein irrer


----------



## sharky (29. März 2014)

felsenmeer bei ebersberg:






und das ist sicher selbsterklärend:


----------



## MChaosbiker (30. März 2014)

Kleine Odenwald-Runde ........ Zuckerbuckel bei Weiten Gesäß und Silberbrünnchen bei Erbach


----------



## sharky (4. April 2014)

etwas artfremd, aber immerhin zweirad und odenwald 

blick auf lohrbach bei mosbach:


----------



## chriiss (4. April 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (6. April 2014)

.


----------



## sharky (6. April 2014)

hört sich garnicht laut an, das lärmfeuer 

ein mal blick auf den stockbronner hof richtung bergfeld / mosbach und dann irgend ein acker zwischen assulzer hof und sulzbach:


----------



## chriiss (13. April 2014)

.


----------



## sharky (14. April 2014)

braucht man da keinen 29" weil die viel besser über hindernisse gehen?


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. April 2014)

Röchtig Sharky ....... 26" ever


----------



## sharky (15. April 2014)

sonntag, hinter amorbach


----------



## OliverKaa (15. April 2014)

Ich will wieder in den Odenwald!!
Aber leider wird das so schnell nix


----------



## Bernhard3 (21. April 2014)




----------



## chriiss (21. April 2014)

.


----------



## Bernhard3 (21. April 2014)

Eine dünne jacke, regenjacke, Werkzeug, ersatzschlauch. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. April 2014)

wie lange bist du denn pro tour unterwegs? eine jacke versteh ich ja noch. aber zwei jacken? was du in dem koffer spazieren fährst, pack ich üblicher weise in die trikot taschen. da kommt ja die style polizei


----------



## sharky (22. April 2014)

heute früh um 07:00 am rande des odw:


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> wie lange bist du denn pro tour unterwegs? eine jacke versteh ich ja noch. aber zwei jacken? was du in dem koffer spazieren fährst, pack ich üblicher weise in die trikot taschen. da kommt ja die style polizei



... und schon ist sie da 
Regenjacke und Windjacke separat hab ich auch meistens dabei (zumindest bei gewisser Regenwahrscheinlichkeit). Regenjacke taugt nicht zum warm halten weil ich darin nur schwitze wie Sau, und Windjacke taugt nicht zum trocken halten, weil sie eben nicht wasserdicht ist. Und Werkzeug+Ersatzschlauch gehört eigentlich auch für eine 1h Feierabendrunde mit. Wo man den Krempel dann hinpackt, sei doch jedem selbst überlassen. In der Trikot-Tasche ist das doch lästig 

Ach ja, Bilder aus dem Odenwald:




(Puh... wofür braucht man denn so ein Rad? )


----------



## Bernhard3 (22. April 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> wie lange bist du denn pro tour unterwegs? eine jacke versteh ich ja noch. aber zwei jacken? was du in dem koffer spazieren fährst, pack ich üblicher weise in die trikot taschen. da kommt ja die style polizei


Ich fahre sehr ungern mit ausgestopftem Trikot, dann lieber mit kleinem Rucksack. 
Und da ich auch den kleinen Rucksack ungern benutze dann lieber mit der Ortlieb Satteltasche. 
Lieber ziehe ich beim losfahren ein Funktionsshirt mehr an, und dann später wieder aus. Bin ja den größten Teil mit Kurzarm gefahren, eine Jacke war aber zuviel, dabei. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper1407 (22. April 2014)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


>


Tolles Bild!  
Ich vermute mal, der Ort da unten ist Eichenbühl. 

Die Plattform, von der aus dieses Bild gemacht wurde, liegt nicht zufälligerweise direkt neben diesem Relikt aus vergangenen Tagen?


----------



## Bernhard3 (22. April 2014)

Ja stimmt Eichenbühl, die Plattform haben die erst neu gemacht, liegt am historischen Wanderweg. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foubi (22. April 2014)

Das ist nicht in Eichenbühl sondern in Bürgstadt.

Vg.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. April 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> heute früh um 07:00 am rande des odw:



Ist das am Luttenbachtal? (Bergfeld)...

Hmm wenn ich die ganzen Bilder so sehe, echt zum heulen... Ich darf mich noch 4 Wochen nach meiner Gallenblasen OP schonen ...


----------



## Keeper1407 (22. April 2014)

> Das ist nicht in Eichenbühl sondern in Bürgstadt.



Das hat auch nie jemand behauptet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. April 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ist das am Luttenbachtal? (Bergfeld)...



fast  ist am böttinger hof in richtung stockbronner hof fotografiert


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. April 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> fast  ist am böttinger hof in richtung stockbronner hof fotografiert



Oh ok  in dem Eck sieht fast alles gleich aus, vorallem mit dem Raps.

Anbei zwei ältere Bilder von einer Testfahrt mit einem GT Karakoram K2 (BJ 89?) für den Kinderanhänger:


----------



## sharky (23. April 2014)

neckarzimmern ist ja leicht zu erkennen. der wald darüber ist so ein allerweltswald 

anbei mein heutiger beitrag


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. April 2014)

allerweltswald ... allerweltsrapsfelder ... hauptsache Spass 
Der Weg im Wald ist übrigens von der Kaserne bis zur Geistereiche, denke mal den Weg kennst du.

Ansonsten sollte diese Stelle noch bekannter sein (sehr sehr altes Foto)
Hmm ich hoffe ich kann auch bald wieder aufs Rad 

Mit deinem Schaltauge ist auch ziemlich ärgerlich, ich hoffe du konntest irgendwie weiter bzw. musstest nicht das Rad ewig weit durch die Gegend schieben.


----------



## sharky (23. April 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Der Weg im Wald ist übrigens von der Kaserne bis zur Geistereiche, denke mal den Weg kennst du.
> 
> Ansonsten sollte diese Stelle noch bekannter sein (sehr sehr altes Foto)
> 
> Mit deinem Schaltauge ist auch ziemlich ärgerlich, ich hoffe du konntest irgendwie weiter bzw. musstest nicht das Rad ewig weit durch die Gegend schieben.


den allerweltswaldweg kenne ich. ist garnicht so allerweltig sondern spaßig  
mit dem wasserrad... ok, wo ist das? 
ich konnte keinen cm mehr fahren, rad 500m tragen, dann kam der "abschlepper"


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. April 2014)

Spaßig ist der schon, leider bissl zu kurz.
Das Wasserrad ist dann wirklich an einem Allerweltsweg! An der Wanderbahn zu finden (zwischen Mosbach und Lohrbach)

500m und "abschleppen", wenigstens kein ewig langer Fußmarsch. Hatte da auch schon so mein Erlebnis gehabt... Am Schachenhaus Schaltwerk komplett abgerissen. 20km per "Laufrad" zurück nach Mittenwald. Wenigstens waren es noch einige Tiefenmeter abwärts. Hatte dann ca. 4-5km zu laufen.

Damits noch ein Bild gibt (mal auf Teer):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. April 2014)

ah, oberhalb binau, links davon gehts zur margarethenschlucht?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. April 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> ah, oberhalb binau, links davon gehts zur margarethenschlucht?


----------



## Bernhard3 (25. April 2014)

oberhalb von Bürgstadt mit Blick auf Eichenbühl, hoffe jetzt ist es richtig


----------



## Bener (25. April 2014)

Grüüüüüüüün (und Gelb!)


----------



## Bernhard3 (2. Mai 2014)

mit viel Glück, trocken heimgekommen


----------



## stuhli (3. Mai 2014)

Heute mal einen schönen Rundkurs gefahren. Respekt an die Miltenberger.
Fürs Bild mal mit Fremdbike, weils besser zur Kleidung passt.


----------



## Velociped (4. Mai 2014)

Der Weg war noch nie ganz einfach zu fahren, ...


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2014)

@Velociped 
da hat dein bike aber ganz schöne spuren im waldbiden hinterlassen 

ein markstein, das im hintergrund müsste korsika sein:


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2014)

denke die erhebung über dem lenker bedarf keiner erläuterung


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Mai 2014)

Oh die Heimat  ... Warst oberhalb Neckarburken unterwegs? (Römerweg)
Dein Rennrad gefällt mir richtig gut...

Hier mal ein Bild Richtung Burg Hornberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Oh die Heimat  ... Warst oberhalb Neckarburken unterwegs? (Römerweg)


ääääääääh.... nein! du bist ziemlich elztal-zentriert  
das ist zw. der neckartal-kaserne (die sinniger weise auf dem berg steht) und mos-bergfeld


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Mai 2014)

Am Hardhof sozusagen 

Eigentlich bin ich überhaupt nicht Elztal-Zentriert  Der Blick auf die Waldstadt hat mich getäuscht. Da ich nur ein paar Meter unterhalb der Geistereiche wohne - Quasi ums Eck.

Immerhin ist meine OP gut verheilt und ich habe wieder grünes Licht zum biken. Falls mal eines deiner Bikes zufällig an mir vorbei fährt werd ich mich schon als Elztal-Zentrierter zu erkennen geben


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2014)

den anstieg kenn ich auch. wenn man in gerach die brücke rüber fährt und dann dem weg am neckar folgt schlängelt sich das ding hoch


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Mai 2014)

Heute mal lockere Familienausfahrt zu einem Spielplatz im Odenwald. Sohnemann hat heute seinen ersten Platten erleben dürfen  Das MTB von 1989 hält weiterhin tapfer durch.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (17. Mai 2014)

das ist der CX, oder ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2014)

Ja, ist ein CX


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (17. Mai 2014)

Sorry für OT !
Bist du zufrieden mit dem CX ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Grobi, (auch kurzes Sry für OT... häng am Schluss noch Bilder von heut dran)

bin schon zufrieden mit dem CX. Für Waldautobahnen, Schotterwege und normale Radwege prima geeignet. Auch im Regen gut und dicht. Mir war es auch wichtig, dass die Seitenfenster komplett geöffnet werden können. Vorne das Fenster mache ich dann eigentlich nie auf (Wegen Staub und Dreck). Beim Couger lassen sich, meines wissens, die Seitenfenster nicht öffnen. Wäre für mich aus jetziger Sicht auf jeden Fall ein K.O.-Kriterium.

Auch die Federung arbeitet für mich aussreichend gut. Gröberes Gelände kann man natürlich damit nicht fahren, würde ich dem Kleinen aber auch nicht zumuten wollen. Auch größere Touren find ich gut machbar... selbst einige Höhenmeter lassen sich meistern. Allerdings zieht der Hänger schon ordentlich ...

Der Preis ist allerdings eine Hausnummer... Find ich für mich persönlich schon etwas heftig.

Wenn du was spezielles wissen willst, kannst du mir gerne ne PN schicken.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (18. Mai 2014)

Danke MoeOdenwald !
Der Preis ist echt heftig, habe ihn mir jetzt auch bestellt und in zwei Wochen soll er kommen.
Einsatzgebiet sollen dann auch nur "normale"
Waldwege sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2014)

gestern...







und heute...


----------



## Geistereiche (28. Mai 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> gestern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bild 1: Des is Hassmerse und Bild 2: Warste wieder im Schreckberg unnerweechs?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Mai 2014)

Wie ist der Zustand momentan der Wege am Schreckberg? Sind die wieder so extrem zugewachsen? ...

Nach dem mich die Zecken immer so "lieb haben" und ich auch schon wegen ner Borreliose in Behandlung war kotzen mich die Viecher nur noch an :-/



Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Danke MoeOdenwald !
> Der Preis ist echt heftig, habe ihn mir jetzt auch bestellt und in zwei Wochen soll er kommen.
> Einsatzgebiet sollen dann auch nur "normale"
> Waldwege sein.


 
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Geistereiche (28. Mai 2014)

Zustand Schreckberg: Kann ich momentan nix zu sagen - war schon eeewig nicht mehr da. Vllt. am WE jetzt......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Mai 2014)

Trotzdem danke, werd ich mir mal selber nen Bild drüber machen müssen  Viel Spass am WE.


----------



## sharky (28. Mai 2014)

geistereiche? du wieder hier? dachte, du bist weggezogen? welcome back 

schreckberg... wenn das ding so heißt...  das ist oberhalb vom hallen- / schwimmbad an dem steilhang, unterhalb des pavillon
geht eigentlich ganz gut zu fahren. da hab ich die tage deutlich zugewachsenere trails erlebt. da ist der da quasi bewuchsfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## Geistereiche (2. Juni 2014)

@sharky: Geistereiche war nie weg - Geistereiche hat nur nicht immer Zeit! Das zeigt sich auch deutlich an meinen Fahrleistungen die langsam aber sicher ins Greisenhafte absteigen..... Ich goggle schon e-bikes!
Der Schreckberg isses dann nicht - dann trüben sich meine Linsen. Das war dann der Hamberg - wobei der Auf-/Abstieg unterhalb des Pavillons ruppig ist!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juni 2014)

@sharky: Unterhalb dem Pavillions am Hamberg das zweite Bild, überrascht mich nun auch. Da sind meine Linsen wohl auch trübe 

Man sieht so direkt auf die MPDV + Sportplatz Diedesheim, eigentlich nicht ins Tal von Mosbach rein. Hätte daher auch eher auf den Schreckberg getippt. 

Oberhalb der Schule gibbet aber auch ein paar schöne Wege


----------



## sharky (4. Juni 2014)

ups... ich hab euch blödsinn erzählt  klar ist das 2. bild am schreckberg mit blick aufs neckartal, auf dem trail oberhalb dem hallenbad / unterhalb des schwimmbads hat man ja eine ganz andere aussicht.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. Juni 2014)

und ich hab echt schon an mir gezweifelt...

Ich habe heute ein Cannondale mit Lefty vom Böttinger Hof Richtung Stockbronner Hof fahren sehen. Warst du dat? Der, der so grimmig wirkte als ich mit meinem Starrbike GT vorbeigeiert bin  ...

btw. ist die Margarehtenschlucht wieder auf? ... Hab jetzt schon ein paar mal den Steilen Hang links Hoch das Rad hochgeschleift, da es dann doch immer wieder mal zu war.


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein Cannondale mit Lefty vom Böttinger Hof Richtung Stockbronner Hof fahren sehen. Warst du dat? Der, der so grimmig wirkte als ich mit meinem Starrbike GT vorbeigeiert bin  ...


du warst das?  ja, das war ich 

das war weniger grimmig als mehr kurzatmig. bin ein paar intervalle gefahren und als du mir da entgegen gekommen bist. das mühevoll rausgepresste "hallo" hast du vermutlich nicht gehört  aber jetzt hat man sich wenigstens mal gesehen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. Juni 2014)

Jap, dat war ich  Dein Hallo hab ich wirklich nicht gehört, hab nur gemerkt dass du am schnaufen warst.
Das Cannondale hatte ich dann auch erst recht spät bemerkt.

Aber da du hier öfters in der Gegend bist, fährt man sich sicher mal wieder über den weg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juni 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> ups... ich hab euch blödsinn erzählt  klar ist das 2. bild am schreckberg mit blick aufs neckartal, auf dem trail oberhalb dem hallenbad / unterhalb des schwimmbads hat man ja eine ganz andere aussicht.



Des hier war am Schreckberg. Du hast zweimal Bilder gemacht.

Zum Wegezustand: Naja, ist schon einiges an Grünzeug, aber die Hauptwege passen schon, ohne dass man ständig an Zweigen entlangstreift. Den einen Trail runter zur Steige haben wir allerdings letztes Mal ausgelassen, da wuchert es wild.


----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Des hier war am Schreckberg. Du hast zweimal Bilder gemacht.


ich weiß, ab die bilder verwechselt


----------



## sharky (7. Juni 2014)

um weitere irritationen zu vermeiden, hab ich diesmal zur sicherheit das "ortsschild" mit fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. Juni 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, herrlich war´s heute! 
aber auch gut warm. bei 34° am neckar hat der asphalt geglüht...


----------



## CannondaleUS (8. Juni 2014)

Am Freitag bin ich da auch entlang gefahren


----------



## sharky (9. Juni 2014)

so gegen abend konnte man es dann doch ganz gut aushalten


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juni 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> um weitere irritationen zu vermeiden, hab ich diesmal zur sicherheit das "ortsschild" mit fotografiert


Ey ALter - fotografier mich nicht! Und ausserdem bin ich doch ein bisschen schneller als meine Namensgeberin!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Juni 2014)

Ich mag diesen Turm


----------



## Weld (10. Juni 2014)

Wo ist das?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Juni 2014)

Nähe Weißer Stein (Heidelberg). Richtung Wilhelmsfeld. Ist der Teltschikturm.


----------



## rmfausi (11. Juni 2014)

Und wackelt wie Sau wenn man hochläuft. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. Juni 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Und wackelt wie Sau wenn man hochläuft. Gruß rmfausi


 
Stümmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2014)

da war ich auch schon oben  da kann man in der tat seekrank werden auf dem ding


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. Juni 2014)

Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Gibt es einige schöne Wege dort hoch...


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2014)

den katzenbuckel sieht man von da aus glaub auch ganz gut bzw. vom kabuggl aus müsste man den turm auch gut sehen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Juni 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> den katzenbuckel sieht man von da aus glaub auch ganz gut bzw. vom kabuggl aus müsste man den turm auch gut sehen


 
Hmm ich glaube in diese Richtung sind am Katzenbuckel die Bäume recht hoch... Den Königstuhl sieht man, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nicht.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Juni 2014)

Gestern Abend als die WM los ging mal zum jubeln am Jubelsberg unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## sharky (13. Juni 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube in diese Richtung sind am Katzenbuckel die Bäume recht hoch... Den Königstuhl sieht man, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nicht.


du musst, von der gaststätte aus kommenden, den weg links am waldrand lang. da ist auch eine tafel wo die hügel im blickfeld beschrieben sind
ich meine dass da auch der königstuhl dabei ist. und den turm sieht man m.E. da er ja über die bäume raus ragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Juni 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> du musst, von der gaststätte aus kommenden, den weg links am waldrand lang. da ist auch eine tafel wo die hügel im blickfeld beschrieben sind
> ich meine dass da auch der königstuhl dabei ist. und den turm sieht man m.E. da er ja über die bäume raus ragt



Du hast recht, von der Tafel sollte man den Königstuhl sehen. Daran habe ich gerade nicht gedacht. Bin jetzt vom Turm oben am Katzenbuckel ausgegangen.


----------



## sharky (15. Juni 2014)

schön war´s heute. ideales wetter. und gleich noch einen traum-trail entdeckt 

anbei zwei bilder vom rücken zw. sensbachtal und ittertal. erstes bild das sensbachtal, zweites bild über das ittertal richtung katzenbuckel


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Juni 2014)

Auf den Weg nach Mudau (Familientour) hat man zwar keine Traum-Trail´s gefunden... Die Wanderbahn ist ja leider nur "Autobahn". Gut für den Hänger.


Umso mehr hat sich der Sohnemann über die Lokomotive gefreut


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Juni 2014)

Mangels Zeit und Lust in letzter Zeit weniger auf dem Rad, nun wieder mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, offenbarte sich mir ein trauriges Bild: das Bullauer nämlich :-(   naja, über Geschmack lässt sich streiten ! Freut mich das dieser Thread hier immer noch schön am  Leben erhalten wird ! Danke !


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2014)

den hasenstall hab ich auch gesehen. ich bin von ausgegangen, dass sich das ding noch im bau befindet und noch hübsch gemacht wird?!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Juni 2014)

Die der Katastrophe aufgesetzte Krone wird mit den Jahren nur noch vom Zahn der Zeit aufgehübscht werden............oder eben nicht !


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2014)

ist das ding oben eigentlich zu?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (24. Juni 2014)

Nein, im Grunde wie seitlich, Kantel an Kantel mit Zwischenraum !


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2014)

dann verstehe ich den sinn dieses konstrukts nicht. dachte, das wäre ein wetterschutz. aber wenn da der regen und wind überall durch kann und auch von oben offen ist... wozu soll das ding denn sein?


----------



## Bener (24. Juni 2014)

Das ist Kunst, Ihr Banausen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> Das ist Kunst, Ihr Banausen!!


auch wenn der begriff negativ vorgeprägt ist: DAS ist eher entartete kunst


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

ich würde es eher Bretterhaufen nennen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juni 2014)

Hmm wie oft könnt ich damit mein Grill anfeuern ... *scherz* ... Wirklich "unschön"


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. Juni 2014)

Schade um die gefällten Bäume würde ich sagen !


----------



## slatanic (25. Juni 2014)

Würde ein schönes Feuerchen geben


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2014)

ich seh schon die schlagzeile... "mountainbiker-mob brennt schutzhütte zu grillzwecken nieder" 
wer das genehmigt hat, kann echt nicht ganz bei trost sein...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (26. Juni 2014)

Schön wenn man so einen klasse Arbeitsweg hat................mal wieder im Dreiseental .


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2014)

krasses rad... wo ist das bild genau entstanden? das tal sagt mir nix...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (26. Juni 2014)

Nichts spektakuläres aber schön und Trainingsgebiet der Dorf Erbacher Radsportabteilung, zwischen Dorf Erbach und Bullau !
Das Niner fährt sich richtig gut, 10 kg Gewicht und Ausstattung vom Feinsten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockel2 (27. Juni 2014)

Nur ein kurzer Kommentar zum Bullauer Bild:

Wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe, kann das verschiedene Gründe haben. Es kann unverständlich ausgedrückt sein, oder aber ich habe einen Hörschaden, oder gar kein Interesse zuzuhören.
Mal wieder ein Beispiel für sinnfreie Hetze im Netz.
Und lieber Sharky:
Das Du Dich nicht endblödest hier ernsthaft mit Begriffen wie enartete Kunst um Dich zu schmeißen, also da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
Schön das Du immerhin schon bemerkt hast, dass der Ausdruck "negativ vorgeprägt" ist.

Was ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären kann ist, warum hier hoffentlich normale zivilisierte Menschen gleich Brandstifter - Fantasien entwickeln. Da gibt es weiß Gott lohnendere Ziele, als ein harmloses Hüttchen.

Jockel


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Juni 2014)

"Brandstifter - Fantasien" ... ist jetzt aber auch leicht überspitzt formuliert... Da war mein Kommentar eher humoristisch gedacht. Muss aber nicht jeder "lustig" finden.

Ansonsten sind Geschmäcker natürlich unterschiedlich (zum Glück). Nüchtern betrachtet gefällt es mir halt einfach nicht. Würde dies nicht als sinnfreie Hetze sehen... sondern einfach als meine Meinung.

Ansonsten alles halb so Wild  

Grüße
Mike


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2014)

@Jockel2
durchatmen! man kann´s auch übertreiben. nicht immer alles auf die politisch überkorrekte goldwaage legen...
aber wenn dir so viel dran gelegen ist: dann nenn mir doch einfach einen begriff für kunst, die keine ist bzw. die welche ist aber außer für den, der sie geschaffen hat, für alle anderen nur ne netzhautpeitsche darstellt 

und anderen leuten brandstifter-fantasien leuten zu unterstellen, die salopp rausplappern, das das holz für so ne hütte als basis für ein lagerfeuer sicher besser gedient hätte... da solltest lieber aufpassen, dass du von denen nicht wegen übler nachrede drangekriegt wirst


@Moe
rechtfertig dich doch nicht! das ist das problem in unserem ach so schönen land... jeder kann seinen wie auch immer gelagerten, pseudo moralischen zeigefinger heben und andere müssen sich für ihre meinung rechtfertigen... bedauernswert

so, und nun genug mit dem hickhack. bilder sind das thema!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Juni 2014)

Genau Bilder !


----------



## sharky (29. Juni 2014)

muss man nicht auf anhieb erkennen, wo das ist? 
ich hab mich heute in bad könig gequält


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir die neuen Windräder an der Hohen Straße von unten angesehen. Die Bilder entstanden etwas weiter in Richtung Marbach Stausee. Nichts besonderes, aber die Stimmung dort war schön, normalerweise mache ich keine längeren Pausen , dort machte ich eine Ausnahme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (30. Juni 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube in diese Richtung sind am Katzenbuckel die Bäume recht hoch... Den Königstuhl sieht man, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nicht.



Tolle Bilder hier!
Zum Teltschikturm habe ich hier noch ein paar Infos: optimale Fernsicht am 17.12.2013 bei 5°C.

Meines Wissens die beste Rundumsicht im Odenwald.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heid...-osten-odenwald.463246/page-115#post-11191701


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Juni 2014)

danke für den Link. Schöne Bilder


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Juni 2014)

Zwar heute "nur" joggen gewesen... Aber ich hätte mir bei dem tollen Licht in den A**** beißen können meine DSR nicht dabei gehabt zu haben  ...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Juni 2014)

Ja, das hat was !


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2014)

tolle bilder, moe, vor allem das zweite


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> tolle bilder, moe, vor allem das zweite


 
Danke, wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man den Katzenbuckel im Sonnenschein  Sah real total irre aus...


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2014)

entweder gibt es mein bildschirm nicht her oder mir fehlt phantasie 
wo ist der katzenbuckel? und wo ist das entstanden?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juli 2014)

Die Handy Cam gibt das auch nicht wirklich her :-( War zwischen Bergfeld und Sulzbach (Nähe Ledig Kreuz)
Mit dem Auge konnte man ihn so super beleuchtet sehen.

Hier sollte man es sehen:


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2014)

lag ich mit meiner vermutung zum ort nicht ganz verkehrt, die äcker kamen mir doch nicht ganz unbekannt vor


----------



## Geistereiche (7. Juli 2014)

Na und wo war ich seit langem mal wieder und für längere Zeit das letzte Mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (7. Juli 2014)

2. Versuch


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Juli 2014)

Minneburg?


----------



## Geistereiche (7. Juli 2014)

Rischtisch! War gestern bullenwarm und schwül! Gottseidank haben die auf dem Super-Trail hinter der Hütte den Weg jetzt so zusammengefahren dass es gar keinen Spass mehr macht da runter zu flowen!
Hab noch einen von vorletzter Woche: Wo findet der sich?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Juli 2014)

Meinst du direkt hinter der Burg runter den schmalen Weg? Hmm... da wir hier ja eh nicht so viel schöne Wege (technisch) haben ... 

Gestern war es allerdings sehr brutal mit dem Wetter, hab mich solange auf der KUSS uffm Marktplatz in Mosbach verweilt... Aber das war schon unangenehm, wie in den Tropen.


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Juli 2014)

Ja so richtig angenehm war es nicht - war die Minneburg hoch kurz vorm Schieben. Bin aber sowieso total unfit alleweil.
Von daher spiel ich halt lustige Ratespiele siehe oben für den geneigten MTB-Touristen der auch mal an Sehenswürdigkeiten anhält und guckt was das ist oder einfach lauschige Stellen kennt, die auf den allseits bekannten "Trampelpfaden" liegen.....
Also wo isser, der Typ da oben?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2014)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Also wo isser, der Typ da oben?


 
Ganz ehrlich ...... KEIN PLAN


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Juli 2014)

Fährst du auf der Strasse von Strümpfelbrunn nach Oberdielbach steht rechts auf der Anhöhe ein Türmchen. Das istd er Hindeburg-Turm und da hängt der Kopp dran!


----------



## Velociped (10. Juli 2014)

Verflixt, der steht direkt an meiner Feierabend-Runde, und ich hab den noch nie bemerkt ...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Juli 2014)

Velociped schrieb:


> Verflixt, der steht direkt an meiner Feierabend-Runde, und ich hab den noch nie bemerkt ...



Mach dir nichts draus, mir auch nicht. Auch wenn du sicherlich öfters als ich unterwegs bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Juli 2014)

Gestern die kurze Regenpause genutzt ... Das erste mal dass mich ein Bussard "angreifen" wollte. Kann nur dazu raten am Finkenhof aufzupassen. Ziemlich nah von hinten über meinen Kopf. So blöd hab ich schon lange nicht mehr geschaut


----------



## Geistereiche (16. Juli 2014)

Schreibt vom Finkenhof und postet Bilder von der ganz anderen Neckarseite.... ist das letzte Bild Hochhausen oder Steinbach?


----------



## Geistereiche (16. Juli 2014)

Auch hier kann man sich einen geilen Kick holen - wäre der letzte aber ultimative Downhill!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Juli 2014)

Tja... die ersten zwei Bilder sind schon von der Neckarseite Finkenhof (Hochhausen). Nix da ganz andere Neckarseit  Oben am Finkenhof wollte ich aus gegebenem Anlass keine Bilder machen..

Das letzte Bild ist vom Bergfeld aus gemacht.

Ansonsten, bist am Finkenhof (Drachenschanze) durch den Zaun geklettert um die Aussicht zu genießen  Lass dich dabei nicht erwischen... die reagieren da recht empfindlich (leider ). Wolltest da oben gleich mal nach dem Bussard schauen?!


----------



## Geistereiche (16. Juli 2014)

Das Foddo war's wert.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Juli 2014)

Verständlich  Die Aussicht ist auch Bombe.

War lange auch kein Thema sich dort oben saufzuhalten (Ohne Zaun). Bis einige schwarze Schafe dort oben immer ein Müllberg/Party/Feuer hinterlassen haben und der Pächter dem Delta Club Mosbach dort den Laden fast dicht gemacht hat. Dann gab es den Zaun. 

Daher (für mich verständliche) dass "empfindliche reagieren" des Delta Club Mosbach. Auch wenn es die letzte Zeit dort oben wieder ruhiger geworden ist.
Einige wenige versauen viele den Spass, kennen wir als MTB - Fahrer ja auch gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. Juli 2014)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Auch hier kann man sich einen geilen Kick holen - wäre der letzte aber ultimative Downhill!


ich würde dich da gern runter droppen sehen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> ich würde dich da gern runter droppen sehen



Ich leih dir auch ne Aktioncam für den Helm


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Juli 2014)

Hey ich bin zwar alt und krank aber dass ihr mich auf dem Weg entsorgen wollt......
Die Äkschion-Käm wäre danach aber auch definitiv so was von am A.....


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2014)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Die Äkschion-Käm wäre danach aber auch definitiv so was von am A.....


wir nehmen eine mit black box  die übersteht das und dokumentiert deinen heroischen einsatz


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Juli 2014)

Dreggsägg!
Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip geben wie ich das hier im Neggar-Oudewald-Kreisch schnell und gut verkaufen kann?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder eine kleine Familienrunde am Neckartalweg... Da isses aber auch wirklich immer zu voll  Najo, solange es dem Kleinen gefällt und er seinen Spielplatz hat  Der Papa kann leider nur zum schönen Weg nach oben schauen.


----------



## MChaosbiker (31. Juli 2014)

Mal am Breuberger Radweg angehalten


----------



## chriiss (3. August 2014)

.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. August 2014)

Schickes Gefährt !!!


----------



## chriiss (4. August 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. August 2014)

schön war´s gestern. leider standen überall strommasten im weg und irgendwie bricht langsam schon so eine frühherbst-stimmung an  
die felder sind weitgehend abgeernetet, das grün vom wald ist ganz dunkel und die sonne steht früh recht tief


----------



## kumpel01 (9. August 2014)

Coole Laufräder, was sind das für welche?


----------



## sharky (9. August 2014)

ist ein funworks kpl. laufradsatz mit den 4way naben und amride25 felgen. nix besonderes. aber schaut hübsch aus und funktioniert tadellos. besonders erfreulich ist die sehr robuster pulverung der felgen. da können sich andere was von abschneiden. ich hab das ding schon mehrfach wild durch die alpen gejagt und die dinger sehn aus wie neu. die sixpack sam am anderen bike, auch weiß, hatte beim ersten steinchen kratzer


----------



## jmbracing (12. August 2014)

Bild aus Spanien


----------



## Keeper1407 (12. August 2014)

> Bild aus Spanien



Hey, do hinne sisch de Katzebuggel....


----------



## jmbracing (12. August 2014)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Hey, do hinne sisch de Katzebuggel....



Was heisst "katzebuggel"?

Danke


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. August 2014)

jmbracing schrieb:


> Was heisst "katzebuggel"?
> 
> Danke



Der "Mont Blanc" des Odenwalds !

Das kann nur ein Nichtodenwälder fragen


----------



## jmbracing (12. August 2014)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Der "Mont Blanc" des Odenwalds !
> 
> Das kann nur ein Nichtodenwälder fragen

















Du hast recht, bin kein Odenwälder, bin Spanier.

Das Bild ist hier gemacht.


----------



## sharky (12. August 2014)

gibt es in spanien auch einen odenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2014)

Ihr müsst auch den offiziellen Namen verwenden: "Monte Miau", dann verschdeht ma Euch ah.


----------



## jmbracing (12. August 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> gibt es in spanien auch einen odenwald?



Bin aus dem Baskenland, und hier sind bergen und wald, nicht nur Meer und sonne.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch den offiziellen Namen verwenden: "Monte Miau", dann verschdeht ma Euch ah.



Monte Miau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich hab im worterbuch geguckt und war nichts. Katze habe was ist gewusst, aber "buggel" nein.

PS: Katze ist "gato" auf spanisch, und "miau" ist die Lautmalerei von der Katze.


----------



## sharky (12. August 2014)

buckel ist die korrekte schreibweise. synonym für rücken. buggel ist die schreibweise im dialekt, der rund um den katzenbuckel (=katzebuggel) gesprochen wird. der name des katzenbuckel kommt, weil er eben aussieht wie ein katzenbuckel 

du siehst den "berg" auf dem 2. bild in meinem posting oben zw. dem sattel und dem strommasten, ganz am horizont


----------



## jmbracing (12. August 2014)

Danke fur die Aufklärung.

Und sehe den katzebuggel


----------



## sharky (21. August 2014)

na, siehst du ihn auch diesmal?


----------



## Bernhard3 (22. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. August 2014)

da hängt was komisches übern lenker...


----------



## sharky (27. August 2014)

such den katzebuggel


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. August 2014)

Hab die Sonne mal rausgefiltert


----------



## sharky (27. August 2014)

naaaa, fast


----------



## MChaosbiker (10. September 2014)

Neuer Künstler im Odenwald  vor kurzer Zeit zwischen Rehbach und Spreng , so ca. ......


----------



## chriiss (14. September 2014)

Bilder von der heutigen Tour:

Ganz schön dick!





Bei Olfen




















und am Ende hab ich noch dem Bauer geholfen ; )


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. September 2014)

Schöne Bilder! Ober wo zum Teufel liegt Olfen 

Edit: Ah ok ... ich habs gefunden


----------



## sharky (14. September 2014)

der trail sieht nett aus. gibt es auch bilder, wie du den hänger ziehst?  

das ganze eck bei olfen, affolterbach etc. ist für mich terra x, aber da scheints potenzial zu haben


----------



## chriiss (14. September 2014)

.


----------



## sharky (15. September 2014)

mache ich gerne mal! bin kommendes WE nur aufn sprung da. aber am 3. oktober-WE komplett. samstag / sonntag fahr ich da gern eine trailtour. wenn möglich HT tauglich, da ich das ohnehin dabei habe. freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (16. September 2014)

.


----------



## sharky (24. September 2014)

heute dachte ich, ich hab mich verfahren... 

beim check der gefahrenen km und der entfernung zum eigentlichen herkunftsgebiet der viecher kam ich dann aber schnell zum schluss, dass sich die viecher verlaufen haben müssen und nicht ich mich verfahren  putzig waren die geräusche, die das braun-weiße, das so nett in die kamera guckt, von sich gab


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. September 2014)

Sieht auf dem Foto so aus als ob es mit dir hätte mitfahren wollen


----------



## sharky (25. September 2014)

gott sei dank nicht  das hätte das gewichtslimit vom bike doch etwas überschritten 
aber die fiep-geräusche waren wirklich lustig. mal heute abend en video von machen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. September 2014)

Wäre froh wenn ich mal wieder aufs Rad könnte... dieses Jahr ist irgendwie der Wurm drinne...  Aktuell eine Erkältungen die nicht wirklich ausbricht, aber auch nicht weg geht. Ein Umzug steht vor Tür... Im Frühjahr eine OP ...

Immerhin hat sich im Sommerurlaub in Kanada ein Traum erfühlt dort MTB zu fahren und meinen ersten Bikeparkbesuch erleben zu dürfen  ... Das lässt für 2015 hoffen.


----------



## sharky (25. September 2014)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. September 2014)




----------



## sharky (28. September 2014)

miltenberg?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. September 2014)

jup Miltenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Oktober 2014)

Seit längerem mal wieder die Schlucht besucht 





Der Herbst von der schönen Seite.





Selbst an den MTB - Fotoständer hat man gedacht


----------



## Weld (3. Oktober 2014)

Wo ist diese Schlucht? Sieht cool aus, da würd ich auch gerne mal langfahren


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Oktober 2014)

Weld schrieb:


> Wo ist diese Schlucht? Sieht cool aus, da würd ich auch gerne mal langfahren


@Unterhaltung


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2014)

@Moe
ah, so sieht der weg nun also aus. da werde ich wohl sonntag durchfahren


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> @Moe
> ah, so sieht der weg nun also aus. da werde ich wohl sonntag durchfahren



Nicht meht ganz so schön wie früher der Weg, aber immer noch eine durchfahrt wert


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2014)

sooo... highlights of central odenwald ließe sich die heutige tour umschreiben  

erkenntnisse der tour:
- 1x10 reicht bei uns in der gegend eigentlich
- tubeless ist einfach toll
- im nebel ist´s einfach kalt
- auch bei uns gibts wanderer


odenwälder stonehenge 







da sag ich nix zu...







nebel des grauens:







katzebuggl alias monte miau:







die schlucht... hier musst ich erst zwei wanderergruppen knipsen, bevor ich ruhe & freie bahn hatte:







die schreckhoftrails, ich liebe sie einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. Oktober 2014)

Schaut nach einer netten Runde aus  ...

Vom Turm hab ich auch noch eines, mal schauen was der Winter so bringt ... Im Schnee mit dem Bike machts am Monte Miau auch Spass  Aber ist ja noch ein bissl hin...


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2014)

so bilder hab ich auch noch 

wegen mir muss das nicht sein


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2014)

das hassmersheimer multi-millionen-bauwerk... 







an der burg hornberg







stockbronner hof


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal ne Runde in Miltenberg gedreht...


----------



## Andreas (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja wo isse denn jetzt die Schlucht?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Oktober 2014)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja wo isse denn jetzt die Schlucht?


 
@Unterhaltung ...

Gruß
Mike


----------



## maxxino (18. Oktober 2014)

@sharky: deine bilder kommen mir bekannt vor  da fahre ich auch öfters; wenn du möchtest können wir uns unterwegs mal treffen.
fährst du auch rennrad? ach ja, ich wohne aktuell in ödheim, fahre da meist dann richtung tiefenbach und weiter richtung bergfeld.


----------



## sharky (18. Oktober 2014)

ja, ich fahre auch rennrad. ggf. morgen, bei dem wetter. wenn´s schmuddlig wird, kann man ja immer noch MTB und crosser fahren. können gern mal eine ausfahrt machen.


----------



## cube-rider-73 (22. Oktober 2014)

Margaretenschlucht bei Neckargerach


----------



## MChaosbiker (25. Oktober 2014)

Dem Focus mal Hummetroth gezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. Oktober 2014)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Hummetroth



wo liegt das denn?  direkt neben dem:


----------



## MChaosbiker (27. Oktober 2014)

.... Röchtig


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> wo liegt das denn?  direkt neben dem:



Dort oben kann man abba auch schön fahren


----------



## codit (1. November 2014)

So wie Heute kann der November weitermachen! Auf dem Weg nach Oben, raus aus dem Nebel:



Sonne, gefühlte 20 Grad auf dem Meli über der Nebelsuppe:


----------



## mischuer (6. November 2014)

Letzten Samstag bei ner Amorbachrunde: An der Zittenfelder Quelle





Trail von Steinbach nach Beuchen:
@sharky ja ich weiss die Tasche.... 





A9 von Neudorf Richtung Amorbacher Gotthardsruine


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. November 2014)

Schönes Bild @mischuer
Hat was die Zittenfelder Quelle

Bist du zufällig die Am1 - Runde schon in Amorbach gefahren?


----------



## mischuer (6. November 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Schönes Bild @mischuer
> Hat was die Zittenfelder Quelle
> 
> Bist du zufällig die Am1 - Runde schon in Amorbach gefahren?



sagt mir jetzt direkt nix, bin aber fast alle Trails schon gefahren (bis auf Fliegenpilz), also
Russenpfad usw.

Miltenberger Mil1 bin ich gefahren.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. November 2014)

Ah ok  dann werde ich dort auch mal vorbei schauen.

Bin bisher immer an Amorbach vorbei Richtung MIL1.


----------



## mischuer (6. November 2014)

http://www.mtb-amorbach.de/15.html

2, 3, 7, 8, 9 bin ich gefahren

Trails bei Amorbach:

7 und vor allem 9 (Russenpfad) taugen 
2 etwas steil und technisch schwer (für mich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. November 2014)

Danke für den Link, kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## sharky (14. November 2014)

kein bild aus dem odenwald, sondern eins in den odenwald


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. November 2014)

.... "grüner" See bei Zell , am Radweg


----------



## codit (23. November 2014)

Heute Endless Summer: Gefühlte 20° oben über der Suppe. Blick vom Meli Richtung Süden:


----------



## sharky (23. November 2014)

sehr schönes bild. ich war auch ein bißchen unterwegs:


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2014)

Klasse Bild mit Deinem Bike in den Sonnenstrahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (26. November 2014)

Ganz in der Nähe des Dreiländersteins...


----------



## rayc (26. November 2014)

Typischer Blick aufs Lichtermeer vom Meli bei einer Abendrunde:


----------



## codit (26. November 2014)

Krasse Farbgestaltung @rayc , gefällt! Aber in so ein Rad schreit doch förmlich nach einer Speedhub oder?


----------



## rayc (26. November 2014)

Ist nicht mein Fatbike, gehört meiner Frau @scylla 
Nachdem der original englische Lack abblättere kam diese Farbkreation.
Speedhub k.A. ob das was bringt.


----------



## scylla (26. November 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Krasse Farbgestaltung @rayc , gefällt!



merci 


(Speedhub... och nööö, bin ich zu geizig für )


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2014)

gestern früh war es noch richtig schön, nur der blick nach norden in den odenwald hinein verhieß schlecht wetter....




beim assulzer hof richtung südosten


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2014)

Schnee am Melibokus 




Das Foto steht heute zur Wahl zum FdT. Falls ihr morgen den Odenwald auf der Startseite sehen wollt, dürft ihr es gerne "liken"


----------



## Weld (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab das schöne Wetter gestern auch genutzt. War echt schön. Mich hat nur gewundert das ich keinen einzigen Biker gesehen habe, nur ganz vereinzelt Spuren.


----------



## tfdelacruz (30. Dezember 2014)

Über ein Like würde ich mich freuen. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1757082?in=set


----------



## sharky (30. Dezember 2014)

sieht nach kollisionskurs mit dem hund aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (30. Dezember 2014)

Ne ne, wenn der los legt komme ich leider nur schwer hinterher...


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Januar 2015)

Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute im neuen Jahr 2015. Ride on!


----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2015)

Hey cool, 2 Bilder aus dem Odenwald sind kurz hintereinander FdT geworden:

Von @scylla am 30.12.2014



und von @tfdelacruz am 1.1.2015:






Das nenne ich einen schönen Jahresabschluss und Jahresbeginn


----------



## chriiss (1. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2015)

ich habe kein Fatbike, meine Frau @syclla fährt seit 1.5 Jahren das On One Fatty.
Es gibt bei Michelstadt noch einen Fatbiker und der Chefe von der Wurzelpassage in HD hat ein Nicolai Fatbike.

Wir starten meist in Jugenheim Richtung Meli, Felsberg und Frankenstein.

Heute schauen wir mal ob der Schnee am Meli noch fahrbar ist, war gestern schon recht pampig.
Start in Jugenheim am Villa Journal um 13:15.
Wenn du Lust hast gib kurz Bescheid.

Ray

P.S.: Wenn du aus Olfen kommst, dann ist Michelstadt deutlich näher.
Wenn du willst kann ich den Kontakt (über 2 Ecken) vermitteln


----------



## Bener (1. Januar 2015)

4-Ritter-Turm oberhalb von Hemsbach in der Silvesternacht... Ziemlich neblig wars...!


----------



## Jockel2 (1. Januar 2015)

- Fatbikes
hier im mittleren Odenwald gibt es mittlerweile ein ganzes Nest von Fatbikern. Bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt war ich der einzige "normale"
siehe http://www.bikebuwe.de

Jockel


----------



## Jockel2 (1. Januar 2015)

Foto hierzu:


----------



## Jockel2 (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2015)

@Jockel2, du warst der Mittelmann (über 2 Ecken) den ich meinte 
Das ist ja eine richtige FatBike-Seuche


----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2015)

Hier noch Bild von 2014, bei Schnee am Melibokus:


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2015)

soo... gutes neues an alle 

gut neblig und verschneit heute!


----------



## chriiss (4. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2015)

noch ein fatbiker  

bei euch liegt aber noch ordentlich schnee. nach dem kurzen schneegestöber gestern hat es hier am neckar 2h geregnet. und weg war´s


----------



## Jockel2 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Chriiss

die Fatbiker sind von den Bromischer Bikebuwe aus Langenbrombach in der Nähe von Michelstadt.
(siehe Homepage)

Gruß Jockel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (6. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## sharky (6. Januar 2015)

schön war´s heute. der boden relativ durchgefroren, wenig schlamm und eisplatten. dafür sonne satt


----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2015)

schön war´s heute. auch wenn windböen, hochwasser und rumliegende äste doch eine etwas geänderte routenführung verlangten


----------



## s1monster (14. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin,

gehört der Heiligenberg zum Odenwald? 
Wenn ja, dann könnt ihr heute mein Selbstauslöser Foto vom Heiligenberg zum "*Foto des Tages*" wählen.

Wäre cool wenn die Odenwälder Bikegemeinde mich mit ein paar Sternen unterstützen würden 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1763298?in=potdPool

Danke und viele Grüße, Simon


----------



## rayc (14. Januar 2015)

Doch richtig erkannt, das Bild ist bei HD entstanden.


----------



## s1monster (14. Januar 2015)

Absolut richtig. Direkt an der Thingstätte ist das Foto entstanden


----------



## Tribal84 (14. Januar 2015)

bensheim, wer möchte kann gerne ein Stern da lassen


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2015)

cool!  wie lang war da denn die belichtungszeit und empfindlichkeit eingestellt? dachte erst, da ist eine neonröhre im wald


----------



## Tribal84 (14. Januar 2015)

15sek / iso 400 / Blende 6.3


----------



## chriiss (15. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockel2 (16. Januar 2015)

Rotes Wasser bei Olfen???


----------



## chriiss (16. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Januar 2015)

Nachdem ich gefühlt jede Krankheitswelle aus dem Kindergarten mitgenommen habe, endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad unterwegs... Da es heute nur grau in grau ist, war ich mal geschichtlich unterwegs 

Blick ins Tal vom Stolleneingang "Goldfisch"




Eingang Stollen "Brasse"




Grabpyramide:


----------



## sharky (24. Januar 2015)

ich kann mich grad nicht richtig aufs rad zwingen. das 2. bild kenn ich. wo ist das 1. denn genau? 3. kenn ich auch nicht


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Januar 2015)

War schon ein "zwingen" aber notwendig... wird ja sonst immer schlimmer mit dem aufraffen 

Das 1. Bild ist auch auf dem Goldfischpfad, da ist ja auch das 2.Bild.

Die Treppe bei der alten Umschlaghalle muss man weiter folgen, hier sind früher die Zwangsarbeiter vom Hohl (Hohlweg Neckarelz beim Hornbach) hoch in den Stollen von dem Daimler Benz - Flugzeugmotorenwerk. Von unten hoch fahren ist hier halt nicht.

Hier auf Pos.6 und 7 ist das Bild entstanden. Find es ganz Interessant hier mal vorbei zu schauen, wissen doch viele junge Leute nicht einmal dass hier auch ein KZ gewesen ist...






Die "Grabpyramide" ist auch vielen nicht bekannt ;-) Kenne diese auch erst seit dem Geocachen und bin schon 1000x daran vorbei gefahren ohne zu wissen das es dort ist. Ist die Grabpyramide von Franz Ludwig von Helmstatt. Wohl mal Page von Marie Antoinette gewesen. Hat den Finkenhof 1812 gekauft und dort ist auch die Grabpyramide ziemlich nah. Jetzt im Winter ohne Blätter findet man es recht leicht am geteerten Zufahrtsweg zum Finkenhof. Infos auch nur vom Geocachen ...


Ansonsten gings dann weiter Richtung Hüffenhardt wo mir leider der ganze Kettensägenlärm überall im Wald irgendwann auf den Zeiger ging... dann auf der anderen Neckarseite am Hang entlang zurück...


----------



## Geistereiche (26. Januar 2015)

Jaaaa so rum kann man es auch fahren. Wir keuchen von der Brasse normalerweise zum Finkenhof hoch um dann in geschmeidiger Fahrt auf Schotterweg Richtung Hochhausen in den Wald runter zu fahren. Dann auf der Strasse zwischen Kälbertshausen und Hochhausen weiter abwärts, ab Hochhausen dann Richtung Hassmersheim, über die Schleuse.... ab da dann al gusto!
Auch in Orbigheim gibt es einige schnuckelige Trails - allein der von der Neuburg zur Brasse runter macht Spaß.
In meiner Kinderheit war die Brasse sogar noch offen - da konnte man rein und sich gruseln.
Frage: Ist eigentlich der Mörtelsteiner Eisenbahntunnel noch offen? Vor Jaahren sind wir da immer mit Taschenlampen am Rad durchgestolpert und haben uns in Asbach wie Entdecker gefühlt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Januar 2015)

Jo ist er ;-)


----------



## Geistereiche (27. Januar 2015)

Cool! Das werde ich dann gleich mal bei wärmeren Temperaturen in Angriff nehmen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Januar 2015)

Bin nächste Woche dort am schauen was und wie fahrbar ist. Der lange Tunnel ist eigentlich wie ein Highway zu durchfahren von Mörtelstein auch aus zugänglich. Bloß wie es am Ausgang weiter geht ist mir nicht bekannt bzw. wie der Weg (alte Bahntrasse) noch vorhanden ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2015)

ich versuche am freitag, mal was tagsüber in erfahrung zu bringen. will mal die runde vorab fahren und die befahrbarkeit checken. fahre von hochhausen über die brasse und neuburg zum erlesraintunnel und auf der bahnlinie weiter. von der anderen seite find ich den eingang unter umständen nicht. dann weiter zum finkenhof und runter zur brasse. 

vielleicht macht die tour andersrum mehr sinn. aber so rum find ich den einstieg besser


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Januar 2015)

Willst jetzt am Freitag schauen? Nicht Montag?

Die Einstiege zum Tunnel kann ich dir gerne zeigen. Je nach dem wann du Freitags los willst. Bei Tageslicht ist das Ganze eh besser


----------



## Keeper1407 (27. Januar 2015)

Hausrunde am Sonntagmorgen...




Ein wenig Neuschnee in der Nacht...




... ein leicht gefrorener Boden machen mit ...




...dem Stumpi einfach Laune.




Die badisch - bayerische Grenze unberührt...




... weit und breit keine Menschenseele zu sehen...




alles ruht...




nur die Sonne lässt sich mal kurz blicken.


----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Willst jetzt am Freitag schauen? Nicht Montag?
> 
> Die Einstiege zum Tunnel kann ich dir gerne zeigen. Je nach dem wann du Freitags los willst. Bei Tageslicht ist das Ganze eh besser


montag steht. bei nacht ist das doch doppelt spannend 

ich wollte die runde oberhalb der neuburg mal vorfahren. einige streckenabschnitte hab ich nur auf der karte von der neuburg zum erlesrain tunnel. falls ich montag nicht da bin, fahrt trotzdem. ihr wisst ja dann, wo ich abgeblieben bin


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Januar 2015)

ich warte am Freitag mit 3 großen Leuchten auf dich auf der anderen Seite des Tunnels und mach ein paar Dampflockgeräusche! Hab aber gerade festgestellt das ich am Freitag eh auf einem Geburtstag bin und keine Zeit hätte.

Ich hoffe ja mal das es am Montag klappt... der Sohnemann hatte heute wieder 40°C Fieber... dieser Winter ist echt eine "Krankheitsseuche" ...  Seit 3 Monate immer irgendwer erkältet und der Sohn fast durchgehend mit Rotzenase...

p.s. schöne winterliche Bilder @Keeper1407
Hier pisst es nur ...

Wo ist die Sonne? (das net ganz Offtopic wird)


----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> ich warte am Freitag mit 3 großen Leuchten auf dich auf der anderen Seite des Tunnels und mach ein paar Dampflockgeräusche!


 getreu dem motto: das licht am ende des tunnels kann auch ein entgegenkommender zug sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Jo ist er ;-)


herr moe, wie alt ist ihr informationsstand?  

ich hab beschlossen, das "gute" wetter heute ohne nass von oben zu nutzen, und zu gucken, ob das, was ich da zusammengeklickt habe, auch wirklich fahrbar ist. wie erwartet, ist OSM halt doch fehlerbehaftet. ein paar trails waren nicht fahrbar. was nicht nur am schlamm lag...

angefangen hat es, dass ich mich an einem 15m hohen abgrund wiederfand und den hang runterkraxelte, bis ich kurz darauf da ankam. wo, zu mienem erstaunen, eine schwül-warmer luftzug raus kam. hätte eher kalt und nass erwartet 



 


weiter ging es dann richtung mörtelstein. "unten rum" ist am sinnigstens, das gegurke durch den wald macht keinen spaß, bis man da ist:



 

donkel im tonnel: 



 


tja, und dann der moment auf den ich mich eigentlich gefreut hatte. was aber schon in 100m entfernung anfing zu verfliegen. und dann, als ich davor stand und das näher in augenschein nahm, vollends rum war. rostige kette und auf der innenseite angebrachtes schloss


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Januar 2015)

Ehmm... jetzt bin ich aber etwas baff. Mein Stand ist noch von Sommer 2014.

Ist das der Tunnel oberhalb dem Spielplatz in Mörtelstein? ... oder welcher Eingang ist das? Vielleicht schaue ich mir das morgen auch einmal an.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Januar 2015)

Ja das Tor war damals beim Geocachen offen ... habe gerade noch einmal in mein Account geschaut wann das war und was die anderen Logger so geschrieben haben. Tja... echt schade  ...

edit: War allerdings schon 2013


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2015)

spielplatz hab ich keinen gesehen. aber das ist das ostportal vom mörtelsteiner tunnel, das nächste, wenn man den ja offenen, kurzen erlesraintunnel durchgefahren ist. da liegen übrigens einige bäume quer auf der trasse 

schade... da hat wohl einer gemerkt, dass da ein zugang offen ist. gut in schuss müsste der tunnel ja sein. da geht ja die B292 drüber. einfach verfallen lassen wäre da nicht so gut  hab mal reingeleuchtet. sieht alles tiptop aus. doof das. ein "abendteuer" weniger


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Januar 2015)

Jo, der ist innen wirklich top. Ist sogar ein richtig trockener weg in der Mitte der angelegt ist. Echt schade  Die Tore waren zwar schon da aber offen...

Damals lagen zwischen den Tunnel auch keine Bäume quer


----------



## Geistereiche (29. Januar 2015)

Was'n shice! Vielleicht ist er im Winter zu und im Sommer offen?


----------



## sharky (29. Januar 2015)

wäre ja zu schön... vielleicht ist er auch nur bis 17:00 offen und wird danach zugesperrt?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Januar 2015)

ich werd mal öfters vorbei schauen und bescheid geben wenn sich neues ergibt bezüglich dem langen Tunnel. Auf der andere Seite ist er ja sogar zugemauert mit einer Tür. Die war damals auch offen.


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Februar 2015)

Gruss vom Mülbener See!


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2015)

schön 

wie sieht es donnerstag mit einem kleinen nightride rund um MOS aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (9. Februar 2015)

Schläscht! Bin auf Reisen.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2015)

@ Fisch: Wenn die Lampen rechtzeitig kommen, wäre ich ggf. doch zu haben. Der Termin hat sich verschoben.


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2015)

sieht gut aus momentan. verschickt sind sie. gehe von aus, dass das paket dann da ist. ich lad dann schon mal den akku und bring dir das zeug dann mit. werde aber nur forstautobahn und ein büschn leicht abseits fahren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2015)

Passt, ich nehm's Hardtail. Passend zu Deinem Subtitel auch das große... (;

So, genug Offtopic. Jetzt müssen wir Donnerstag paar Bilder machen, um das wieder gut zu machen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Februar 2015)

Spontan die Sonne genießen ... trotzdem irgendwie kalt ...


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Februar 2015)

Mensch habe es die Mosbacher schee. Die kenne scho mit kurze Housche fahre... so e Hitz habbe die do unne...





Geschdern Middag zwische Dürn und Buche, Temperatur minus 3 Grad


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> ...mit kurze Housche fahre...


da musst ich wirklich zwei mal lesen bevor ich wusste was du sagen willst


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte ne 3/4 Hose an


----------



## canecorso (17. Februar 2015)

Samstag Mittag auf dem Langenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2015)

gestern, irgendwo im nirgendwo


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Februar 2015)

SONNE!!! und man merkt schon die Allergie


----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2015)

bist vom g´schäft heim gefahren? wollte auch, aber der 4-rädrige fuhrpark rief nach innen- und außenpflege


----------



## hardtails (21. Februar 2015)

Ich kämpfe hier oben im Überwald noch mit den Schnee


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Februar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> bist vom g´schäft heim gefahren? wollte auch, aber der 4-rädrige fuhrpark rief nach innen- und außenpflege



Bin mit meinem alten Herrn ne kleine Runde gefahren -> Neckarelzer Waldhütte / N`zimmern / Burg Hornberg / Stockbronner Hof / Böttinger Hof / Michaelsberg dann auf der anderen Seite über Hochhausen Anhöhe und Obrigheim wieder zurück. Wetter war prima 

Mein Auto schreit auch schon nach Aufmerksamkeit, stehe aber auch bekannten Gründen, noch auf den Kriegsfuß mit dem Gefährt  Steht auch noch in der Warteschlange bezüglich eines Ergebnisses.


----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2015)

na dann drück ich dir mal die daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Februar 2015)

So, von heute. Schätze, vom Fisch kommen noch paar:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Februar 2015)

Ist en schönes eck über Guttenbach 

das 2. ist bei der waldstadt Richtung nüstenbachtal, oder ?

Kurz vor schefflenz, hatten oft Sicht auf den Katzenbuckel wo es immer noch ein wenig Schnee hat.


----------



## sharky (22. Februar 2015)

du schätzt richtig, junger padawan


----------



## sharky (22. Februar 2015)

zur maragrethenschlucht ist übrigens schon wieder wegen waldarbeiten gesperrt. und wenn ich mir die geräte ansehe, mit denen die da rum fahren, frag ich mich, wann der hang wieder nachgibt. da kommen als nächstes vermutlich wieder die, die die mauer zur bahn erst abgesichert haben und das spiel geht von vorne los


----------



## boblike (22. Februar 2015)

@sharky dein Bike ist einfach ne runde Sache!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Februar 2015)

Sieht mir nach einer schönen Runde aus (Seebachtal etc.) ... Wir sind zu 90% auf Teer unterwegs gewesen  War aber trotzdem ganz nett.

Hoffe mal nicht dass das Theater an der Margarethenschlucht wieder los geht


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Februar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 362712[/QUOTE]
Wo ist denn dieses Eck über dem Neckar? Kenne die Kante eigentlich ganz gut - kriegs aber räumlich (mal wieder) net eingeordnet??????


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Februar 2015)

Vor der (mal wieder abgesperrten) Margarethenschlucht auf Geracher Gemarkung den Berg weiter hoch. Da kommt dann ein Trail mit nem Brett, auf dem steht "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr". Stück weiter oben ist die Aussichtsstelle, die auch auf Sharkys Bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## sharky (23. Februar 2015)

vor dem weg zur m-schlucht links steil hoch wo die häuser aufhören bevor es dann zur schlucht geht. da wo der steile weg eben wird noch die besagten meter die falschfahrer eben beschrieb.

ist quasi oberhalb des weges zur m-schlucht. erinnert mich, auch vom wegführenden trail, an die teufelskanzel. aber man müsste da einen trail vollends anlegen, so wirklich fahrbar ist das von dem punkt bis zur grillwiese oben leider nicht.

bevor es die besagten meter hoch ging war noch ein aussichtspunkt mit hütte, wo ein trail abging. wenn es die woche nicht all zu sehr schifft dann teste ich den mal aus. aber wenn ich so rausgucke...


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2015)

bin heut nochmal zu dem aussichtspunkt in gerach gefahren. beim näherkommen empfingen mich geräusche, die man gut als intro zu "texas chainsaw massacre" hätte herhalten können. unten, auf dem weg zur m-schlucht, wieder schweres gerät im einsatz. wie überall im wald-. auch z.B. am henschelberg, waren gestern wohl waldarbeiten. dort waren spuren von zwillingsreifen auf der laufstrecke. auch ansonsten sieht der wald dank der austobereien der waldschrate, an vielen stellen sehr bedenklich aus. aber für ein paar schöne bilder hat es gereicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2015)

bin ich denn der einzige, der bei dem topwetter auf dem bike unterwegs ist? außer geisterfahrer natürlich, der heute hier dabei war:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Februar 2015)

hmpf.... ....  Ich war wieder mit meinem Auto unterwegs ... (Unendliche Geschichte)

Bist meine alten Hausstrecke oberhalb Mosbach / Neckarburken (als ich noch in Mosbach nähe Geistereiche gewohnt habe) gefahren wie ich sehe 
Meinen Neid hast du auf jeden fall... das Wetter war ein Traum.


----------



## Quechua (26. Februar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> bin ich denn der einzige, der bei dem topwetter auf dem bike unterwegs ist? außer geisterfahrer natürlich, der heute hier dabei war:


haha, schön, wenn man nicht arbeiten muss oder die Zeit entsprechend einteilen kann, Neid...aber abgesehen davon hat es bei mir nur gekübelt.


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2015)

Quechua" data-source="post: 12735964"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> haha, schön, wenn man nicht arbeiten muss oder die Zeit entsprechend einteilen kann


in meinem fall trifft die woche sogar beides zu  

Quechua" data-source="post: 12735964"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> ..aber abgesehen davon hat es bei mir nur gekübelt.


 wo warst du denn? hier war doch den ganzen tag bilderbuchwetter


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2015)

die hssen


----------



## Quechua (27. Februar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> in meinem fall trifft die woche sogar beides zu
> 
> wo warst du denn? hier war doch den ganzen tag bilderbuchwetter


Lebe und arbeite seit einigen Monaten im Ausland, leider keine Berge in der Nähe, den schönen Odenwald bekomme ich daher leider nur noch selten zu Gesicht, bzw. im Forum Aufs Fahrrad komme ich jetzt aber öfter denn je, allerdings nur für den Weg zur Arbeit, ist leider aber nicht so ergiebig.


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2015)

waaaaahsinns wetter heute. zugegeben, früh morgens doch etwas sehr neblig und kalt. aber das wetter hat sich noch super gemacht


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Februar 2015)

Genial  schaut lecker aus. Sag bescheid wenn du mal wieder unterwegs bist. War heute selbst an der Minneburg unterwegs.


----------



## Keeper1407 (28. Februar 2015)

Heute Morgen am Mosbacher Bahnhof...





Geplant war, mal wieder mit trockenen warmen Füsse, Strecke zu machen. Da ich die ehemalige Bahnstrecke Mosbach - Mudau nur vom Hörensagen kannte, wollte ich diese heute mal kennenlernen. Alla hop...





Im Raum Mosbach top Bedingungen. Hier kann man wirklich immer mit kurzen Hosen fahren ;-)





Oh nee, zwischen Mudau und Buchen wird es bei knapp 500 m N.N. langsam ungemütlich...





Kurz vor Buchen hat der Spuk eine Ende. Die Sonne kommt auch mal raus. Vesperpause.





Wenn ich die Walldürner Basilika im Rücken habe, ist es nicht mehr weit nach Hause.




Fazit: Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, es einfach nur mal rollen zu lassen. Die ehemalige Bahnlinie steigt stetig leicht an, ohne ernsthaft zu fordern. Man kommt durch schöne Dörfer und fährt durch tolle Wälder. Ab Mudau - Langenelz gibt es dann etliche Möglichkeiten wieder retour zu fahren. Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_frink (1. März 2015)

Mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem westlichen Teil des odenwalds: 

Jungfernfahrt Slide 8.0, echt ein feines Teil


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2015)

Schaut auch sehr spaßig aus. Was ist denn das für ein Turm?


----------



## sharky (1. März 2015)

das hab ich mich auch gefragt. es ist nicht die neunkirchener höhe. das war die 1. vermutung. sieht nach dem oly turm aus!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. März 2015)

Solltest du recht haben... ist beim Melibokus, nach dem 4. Bild zu urteilen.


----------



## rayc (1. März 2015)

Der Turm steht auf den Felsberg.
Leider kann man nicht auf den Turm hoch.
Auf den 2letzten Bild sieht man den Melibokus.
Das letzte Bild könnte auf Be1 unterhalb vom Alsbacher Schloss sein.

@john_frink ist wohl über Fürstenlager hoch zum Felsberg, dann über die Balkhäuser Brücke Richtung Melibokus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2015)

Wäre auch mal ne Idee. Nur müsste man dann den ganzen Tag einplanen, wenn man schon so weit anreist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_frink (1. März 2015)

ohlyturm stimmt, bin aber über schönberg hoch. Wollte eigentlich bergab über den Nibelungensteig Richtung Meli fahren, der war aber nach 2km aufgrund _geringfügiger Baumaßnahmen_ unpassierbar. Also dann über Waldautobahn runter nach Hochstetten und nochmal hoch zum Auerbacher Schloss. Durch mangelndes Training warn auch net mehr als 700hm drin. Eine Reise ist die Ecke Felsenmeer/Melibokus/Auerbacher Schloss/Fürstenlager allemal wert. Sehr schöne Aussichten, Trails für jeden Geschmack, historische Gebäude, zum Ausklang in eine der Altstädte an der Bergstraße.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2015)

Das klingt immer besser.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (3. März 2015)

@john_frink 
Kirchberghäuschen nicht auslassen. Ich fahre auch sehr gerne auf den Felsberg. Die schönste Bergaufpassage ist vom Parkplatz Römersteine in Beedenkirchen den Osthang hoch an den Ohlyturm. Tolle Aussicht Richtung Odenwald/Neunkircher Höhe.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. März 2015)

Das ganze Eck ums Felsenmeer lohnt sich eigentlich zum vorbei schauen @Geisterfahrer. Um den Melibokus ist es wirklich toll.



john_frink schrieb:


> ne Reise ist die Ecke Felsenmeer/Melibokus/Auerbacher Schloss/Fürstenlager allemal wert. Sehr schöne Aussichten, Trails für jeden Geschmack, historische Gebäude, zum Ausklang in eine der Altstädte an der Bergstraße.



Kann ich genauso bestätigen 

War heute selber leider irgendwie antriebslos um Mosbach / Bergfeld / Lohrbach / Neckartal herum unterwegs  Immerhin war das Wetter doch ganz gut und man hat sich etwas bewegt.

Morgen gehts dann wohl mit dem Kinderanhänger auf Achse (ick schnauf jetzt schon ...)


----------



## sharky (7. März 2015)

ah, da hinten warst du unterwegs. ich war auf der messe und dann bei ner familienfeier. angesichts meines gesundheitszustands sicher besser anstatt zu biken. morgen mal ne kleine runde mit der frau, da gehts dann zunächst gemächlicher zur sache


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. März 2015)

Ach joa... wie gesagt etwas antriebslos. Da war die Runde um Mosbach ohne großen Aufwand die beste Möglichkeit doch noch raus zu kommen. Eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft irgendwo weiter weg fahren zu können. Steht aber gerade einfach zu viel an.

Dir eine gute Besserung 

p.s. Der blöde Baumstamm von meinem Sturz in den Matsch ist immer noch da. Dafür ist es jetzt deutlich besser fahrbar  Der Boden wird doch langsam besser.


----------



## sharky (8. März 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Dir eine gute Besserung


ich danke dir  die erkältung scheint zu weichen... an sich ein gutes zeichen, aber sie weicht dem heuschnupfen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. März 2015)

Hach ... der blöde Heuschnupfen. Habe das nun seit 30 Jahren an der Backe. Hab dann auch Asthmasprays / Tabletten / Augen + Nasentropfen immer Griff bereit. Merke das nun seit ca. 1 Woche das es los geht. Heute morgen beim aufstehen schon voll gerädert und vermatschte Augen. Kanns dir also gut nachvollziehen  Das Vividrin Akut Kombi Paket hilft beim mir wenn ich es nach dem Radfahren nehme. Bin recht lange mit Ebastel (verschreibungspflichtig) sehr gut über die Runden gekommen. Blos seit 2 Jahren hilft es irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig ....

Heute die Wanderbahn hoch, über Robern an den See und das Seebachtal wieder runter. Der Hänger tut sein übriges fürs Training, danach ist man immer gut platt


----------



## Daniel0891 (8. März 2015)

War letzte Woche auf der Neukirchner Höhe, lag leider noch etwas viel Schnee bzw hatte schlechtes Reifenprofil drauf, aber trozallem lag der Spaßfaktor bei 100%


----------



## mischuer (8. März 2015)

Geisterfahrer und meine adipöse Wenigkeit waren heute bei feinem Wetter zwischen Mudau und Amorbach unterwegs.

Die Tour gibts hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.139300.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. März 2015)

nett 

das mit dem adipös hat er sich gemerkt  waren wir da auch schon mal unterwegs?


----------



## mischuer (10. März 2015)

den ersten Trail nach Amorbach jo, den Russenpfad ja auch. Siehe http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.139300.html

und wieder konnte ich nen wunderschönen Trail (der zur Zittenfelder Quelle runter) von meiner denmussichunbedingtmalfahrentrail-Liste streichen


----------



## stocker4x4 (10. März 2015)

...die Stahbonk, my favourite


----------



## sharky (10. März 2015)

am weingeschmack müssen wir aber noch arbeiten


----------



## chriiss (10. März 2015)

.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. März 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> am weingeschmack müssen wir aber noch arbeiten



Kalt genug kann man fast alles trinken 

Schnee ist ja da


----------



## mischuer (11. März 2015)

Sonntag Morgen werd ich voraussichtlich Richtung Bullau aufbrechen


----------



## Geistereiche (11. März 2015)

stocker4x4 schrieb:


> ...die Stahbonk, my favourite
> 
> Des Bild mit dem Pique Nique und des Bike die beissen sich ja wohl sowas von.....
> Wo ist die naturnahe Schönheit des Müsliriegels hingekommen..... demnächst noch Schampusflaschen in der Halterung und Federn am Helm, was?
> Boah ne ey! Banausenhaft!!!!!


----------



## sharky (11. März 2015)

also so ein schampushalter wäre doch mal was. dazu am lenker eine befestigung für den passenden multifunktionssäbel, mit dem man wahlweise den schampus, grüngekleidete wegelagerer oder attackierende wildschweine köpfen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2015)

So, gestern mal ein bißchen auf fremden Pfaden gewildert:




Oben angekommen schaut's so aus:




Auf der anderen Neckarseite bohren sie nach Öl:




Von der Spitze des Bohrturms sieht man einen alten Bekannten:




In der anderen Richtung ist dieses komische Ding zu finden:




Auf meiner Seite war auch eines:



Wohl entweder ein Freefalltower im Bau oder ein Mikrowellensender, mit dem unsere Verschwörungstheoretiker bestrahlt werden - tragt besser weiter Eure Alufolienhüte!

Auf ein Bier?



Nee, muss noch den Rückweg suchen und vor allem in Dossenheim mein Auto wieder finden. Außerdem ist eh Fastenzeit.

Die Beschilderung ist doof. Dossenheim ist zwar angeschrieben, aber der Pfeil auf dem Schildstein zeigt in eine andere Richtung als der Weg führt, den man nehmen muss. Irgendwo werde ich schon rauskommen.
Hey, die Trails sind ja gar nicht alle kaputt!

Nur, wo bin ich hier?

Steinbruch ist gut:



Der ist doch in Dossenheim. Wo steht jetzt meine Karre?


----------



## mischuer (13. März 2015)

das alles schreit förmlich nach nem Garmin


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2015)

Recht hast Du! Habe ein paar Trails auslassen müssen, da man alleine mit Wegbeschreibung und Karte nicht alles findet.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. März 2015)

Warst du auch auf dem Ölberg  ?


----------



## sharky (15. März 2015)

wir hatten zwar weder die angekündigent 12°c noch sonne, aber lustig war´s trotzdem, die man sieht 

*im felsenmeer ebersberg:*


 

*am königsbronnen (ja der heisst wirklich so... *


 

*auf dem heidelbeerpfad (dessen eingang von ... waldarbeitern völlig verwüstet wurde  ):*





*warum liegt hier eigentlich stroh? *


 


*und ein bisschen spaß im dreiseental:*


----------



## qlaus (15. März 2015)

Ach, ihr wart das. Schöne Gentlemen, das Mädel am Berg hinterherfahren zu lassen.  Dafür war sie die einzige, die Hallo sagen konnte. 

Ich war mit Licht spielen, Fels im Meer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. März 2015)

wo haben wir dich denn gesehen? warst du auch mit dem bike unterwegs?
bei uns darf bergauf übrigens jeder sein tempo fahren und oben sammelt man sich 

das bild ist toll! ist da kunstlich dabei oder alles "echt"?


----------



## mischuer (16. März 2015)

Das Bild ist der Wahnsinn


----------



## qlaus (16. März 2015)

Nee, ich war nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, das sieht mit der großen Fototasche ziemlich unsportlich aus. 

Ihr seid oberhalb Gepardshütte an mir vorbei gefahren. 

Und ja, das Bild ist echt: Blitz mit großem Durchlichtschirm von links und keine Handy-Cam. Passt nicht in die Satteltasche...


Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## mischuer (16. März 2015)

Ahja jetzt ich erinnere mich. Blaue Tasche oder so...


----------



## sharky (21. März 2015)

ruhig hier... dabei ist doch bestes, wenn auch nur spät am feierabend nutzbares, bikewetter


----------



## mischuer (21. März 2015)

Man sieht dass die sonne gestern ganz schön gelitten hat


----------



## mischuer (22. März 2015)

Heute kleine Runde zur Minneburg

Trail Richtung Mörtelstein





Blick Richtung Margarethenschlucht





Minnig


----------



## mischuer (22. März 2015)

Oberhalb Neckarkatzenbach


----------



## mischuer (28. März 2015)

heute kleine Runde am Mt. Miau

Katzenpfad






Unterhöllgrund Tal





oberhalb nördlich Eberbach


----------



## mischuer (28. März 2015)

Unterhalb nördlich Katzenbuckel






Katziger Buckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. März 2015)

Wenn man momentan kaum Zeit hat nutzt man sogar das Wetter vom Sonntag zum biken


----------



## sharky (30. März 2015)

respekt, bei dem wetter! 

wo war das denn? das 1. bild kenn ich noch, aber dann? wanderbahn raus?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. März 2015)

Jep, die Wanderbahn raus bis nach Trienz und am Trienzbach zurück bis nach Neckarburken. Dann wieder Richtung Heimat. Hauptsächlich Waldautobahn.

Dank der Gore Regenjacke gings eigentlich  ... da ich eh mal den Kopf leer fahren mußte, war der Regen / Wind halb so schlimm.


----------



## sharky (2. April 2015)

Schön wars heute abend . Wenn auch nicht mit dem Rad


----------



## sharky (3. April 2015)

so, heute eine nette runde mit mischuer ab dem reußenkreuz gedreht. die 0°c anfangs waren schon schattig. aber dann...


----------



## chriiss (6. April 2015)

.


----------



## MChaosbiker (7. April 2015)

Guuude .... zwischen Spreng und Mossauer Höhe ( so ca. ) am weißen Tisch vorbei .....


----------



## Flo_Odw. (7. April 2015)

Guude!
Oh, da hätten wir uns am stoanenne Disch (für alle Auswärdische: Steinerner Tisch) fast treffen können. War zwischen Lärmfeuer und Morsberg um 11 rum gestern unterwegs. Bei dir schien die Sonne, es war also nach Mittag irgendwann


----------



## MChaosbiker (7. April 2015)

Genau , so um 13.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. April 2015)

2h später waren wir auch in der ecke unterwegs


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. April 2015)

Den Abend nach der Arbeit um Mosbach genutzt... Das Licht war einfach genial!
Ein Glück ist es wieder länger hell.




















Wer den Baum umgefahren hat? Bei der Regenfahrt stand der noch. Beeindruckend vor Ort


----------



## sharky (9. April 2015)

da sagst was mit dem hell. war mit geisterfahrer unterwegs. war ne richtig schöne runde! 

*info zur margarethenschlucht an alle:*
dort wird der hang oben mit netzen etc. gesichert. deswegen wurde da abgeholzt. wir fragten uns, ob man nicht einfach die bäume hätte stehen lassen und auf die netze verzichten können. aber es ist, wie es ist. die arbeiten dauern noch ca. 3 monate 
wir haben kurz mit den bauarbeitern gesprochen und konnten durch. da die jungs aus sachsen kommen hab ich die hoffnung, dass man an wochenenden wenigstens zur schlucht durch kann. der weg an sich ist befahrbar und bis auf kleine sperren auch nicht verbarrikadiert


----------



## sharky (9. April 2015)

schön war´s heute. nachdem heute ein stricht durch meine morgenliche tourenplanung gemacht wurde war ich halt heut rennradeln


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. April 2015)

;P du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit ... (scherz... aus mir spricht nur der neid)


----------



## sharky (9. April 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> ;P du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit ... (scherz... aus mir spricht nur der neid)


naja... radfahren ist nicht alles. aber irgendwas muss man ja machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. April 2015)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## sharky (17. April 2015)

War wieder mal schön heute am Katzenbuckel


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. April 2015)

Anhängertour Odenwald - Fahrenbach Spielplatz... Zeit für spielereien


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2015)

Ein ca. 30 cm breiter Singletrail, der in der Nähe der Nekartalkaserne startet...




Gut zu sehen, die breite, gut ausgebaute, geschotterte Forstautobahn, die er kreuzt, um dann wieder weiter zu führen Richtung Hochsitz...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. April 2015)

Ist das der Neckarsteig oben bei der Kaserne ????


----------



## Geistereiche (22. April 2015)

Kommt der nicht bei meinem Stammbaum raus?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. April 2015)

Jo ... genau den mein ich. Wenns da nun so aussehen würde ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2015)

Nicht ganz. Der zur Geistereiche geht, von der Kaserne kommend, nach rechts ab. Dieser hier geht ein Stück weiter unten links rein.
Den zur Geistereiche haben sie ja vor ein paar Jahren teilweise umgepflügt, aber der ist wieder in passablem Zustand, wenn auch breiter als vorher.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. April 2015)

Jetzt hab ich ganz die Orientierung verloren  Du kommst vom Bergfeld oder? Dann Kaserne vorbei und dann links?

BTT:

Gestern ein Feierabend-Radler bei der Abendrunde genießen dürfen. Einige Fledermäuse waren auch schon unterwegs


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2015)

Also (nicht dass ich so fahren würde, aber so wird's etwas klarer): Vom Bergfeld aus den Hardhofweg (Autostraße) bis kurz vor Gabelung Waldsteige/Kasernenweg.
Gleich den ersten Waldweg rein, nicht erst den nach der Abzweigung.
Dann geht rechts der eher schmale Weg ab, der zunächst parallel zum Fahrweg verläuft und dann bei der Geistereiche wieder den Hauptweg trifft.
Den nimmst Du nicht, sondern ein paar Meter weiter runter, dann geht links ein Waldweg rein, und von dem zweigt(e) der schmale Trail ab, der jetzt zum 3 Meter breiten Acker geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. April 2015)

Ah ok ... jetzt kenne ich mich aus.Schade um den Weg  ...
Gehörte auch eher zu den schöneren Wegen die direkt um Mosbach sind.


----------



## kumpel01 (26. April 2015)




----------



## chriiss (26. April 2015)

.


----------



## Geistereiche (27. April 2015)

Gestern bei bestem Radelwetter von Lohrbach über einen rutschigen Aufstieg bei den Johannes-Anstalten (Fideljo) auf den Knopfhof - Hardhof - Kaserne - N'zimmern - N'elz und Wanderbahn heim. 36 km - s'Ärschle tat weh!


----------



## Keeper1407 (27. April 2015)

> Von Finkenbach-Hinterbach quer über den Berg nach Falken-Gesäß.



Tolle Gegend, tolles Bike.


----------



## sharky (27. April 2015)

@chriiss 
ich hab dich also doch gestern in beerfelden gesehen. irgendwie dachte ich, das fatbike kommt mir bekannt vor. du hast mich sogar auf einem bild verewigt  warum die jungs schieben, kann ich dir sagen: die kommen mit den dingern nicht den berg rauf, nur runter


----------



## chriiss (27. April 2015)

.


----------



## sharky (27. April 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Nee, oder? Und welcher? Ich hoffe keiner der Schiebenden.


um himmels willen, nein  ich sag mal so: ich fiel optisch auf weil ich nicht ganz parktypisch daher kam 



chriiss schrieb:


> Aber da ist es fast eben


das wiederum stimmt. ein mal hat einer direkt vor einem mitfahrer von mir am begin des "anstiegs" voll gebremst und der mitfahrer wäre dem bremser fast hinten rein. sieht vermutlich cooler aus, wenn man hochschiebt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. April 2015)

Aussicht genießen...



Losfliegen???



Großeinsatz Hassmersheim ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (29. April 2015)

Da kann man auch (illegal) drauf......


----------



## Flo_Odw. (29. April 2015)

Haßmersheim....da hab ich erst mal Maps bemühen müssen, wo das liegt 
Das sind 70km von uns und ist geographisch immer noch (knapp) Odenwald. Die Leute werden sich aber wohl kaum als Odenwälder bezeichnen oder?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. April 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Da kann man auch (illegal) drauf......Anhang anzeigen 382115


 
Könnte / Kann man ja... 

@Flo_Odw.

Mosbach bezeichnet man hier als Tor zum Odenwald. Wir sind wohl die "Randzonen"-Biker des Odenwaldes


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2015)

Haßmersheim ist ne ehemalige Schiffer-Gemeinde. Die Einwohner wurden also in der Mehrzahl mal irgendwann an Land gespült... (;


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. April 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Haßmersheim ist ne ehemalige Schiffer-Gemeinde. Die Einwohner wurden also in der Mehrzahl mal irgendwann an Land gespült... (;


 
Hmm ich hab auch schon das Gerücht gehört, es wären zwei Kontinentalplatten aufeinander getrieben und der Neckar sei übrig geblieben... Weil die von der anderen Neckarseite schon so anders wären.


----------



## Geistereiche (29. April 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Könnte / Kann man ja...
> 
> Von da oben ist die Aussicht geiler und man könnte "fast" in Versuchung kommen runter zu fahren.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. April 2015)

ich hab MOS noch nie von der schanze aus gesehen. interessanter blickwinkel!

und heute abend dann die aussiedlerhöfe am odenwaldrand abgelichtet:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. April 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab MOS noch nie von der schanze aus gesehen. interessanter blickwinkel!


 
Werde nächste Woche Dienstag wohl dort noch einmal hoch fahren und dann irgendwie Richtung Hüffenhardt unterwegs sein. Bin gerade dabei die Ecke etwas zu erkunden... Oberhalb Hassmersheim / Neckarmühlbach war bei mir bisher immer ein "schwarzes Loch".

Falls du Lust hast können wir nach dem Feierabend gerne einmal dort hoch fahren.


----------



## sharky (1. Mai 2015)

können wir gerne machen. direkt nach der arbeit? aber 15:30 kann ich noch nicht weg  neckarmühlbach - hüffenhardt rüber ist nix. die ecke kann man sich sparen. waldautobahn und mal ein waldwegchen. aber nix was man wirklich als trail bezeichnen kann.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Mai 2015)

Kommste halt  mal um 6 Uhr  *scherz* Nene, können auch gerne später los fahren. Muss eh noch vermutlich den Sohnemann abholen.
Das ganze Eck ist eigentlich sehr Trailarm ... leider. Dort oben ist die Aussicht super, das wars dann halt auch schon. Werde mal etwas die Karten studieren am Sonntag.

Oder wir fahren wieder runter und Richtung Schreckhof -> Bismarkturm -> Nüstenbachtal -> Waldstadt

Wird sich schon was finden


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2015)

das klingt ganz gut der vorschlag. rund um die waldstadt hat es doch auch trails?

bismarckturm ist der wo diese stelle dahinter runter geht? an dem pavillion? da muss ich eh noch mal ran und das bis ganz unten fahren:


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2015)

es gibt doch immer noch käffer, von denen man noch nie was gehört hat. eines davon hab ich heut auf der runde richtung schwanheim entdeckt. da rennen auch diese wuschelviecher rum. den schwarzen mit der coolen frisur hab ich helmut getauft  






das kleine hinter mutti war richtig wuschelig 



 


der blick von dort ins neckartal hatte auch was


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2015)

gestern noch ne kleine MTB runde mit geisterfahrer gedreht. danach hat es mir aber wirklich gereicht... 

schöner trail, hässlicher kerl  





frühlingsfarben:





fokus:


----------



## Flo_Odw. (3. Mai 2015)

Südost-Abfahrt vom Malchen gestern:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Mai 2015)

Heute bei bestem Wetter (für Allergiker) noch ne Runde gedreht

Hinter Gitter im Tunnel:







Ur-Neckarschleife:




Es riecht nach Knoblauch 




Minneburg:




Zur Schlucht:







P.S. Zugang zur Schlucht ist noch offiziell gesperrt.


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2015)

@MoeOdenwald 
sauber! der tunnel ist also wieder offen. da sollte man glatt die bahnlinienrunde nachholen!
was ist das für ein trail auf dem bild über dem bagger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (3. Mai 2015)

Das dürfte der Weg von der Minnenburg runter sein. Da war ich letzten Sonntag unterwegs und das Bärlauch-Vorkommen ist dort enorm!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Mai 2015)

@sharky: Jap, der Tunnel ist wieder offen  Müssen wir nachholen.

@Brickowski: Ja du hast recht. Ist der Weg von der Minneburg runter.


----------



## s1monster (3. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> es gibt doch immer noch käffer, von denen man noch nie was gehört hat. eines davon hab ich heut auf der runde richtung schwanheim entdeckt. da rennen auch diese wuschelviecher rum. den schwarzen mit der coolen frisur hab ich helmut getauft
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382971
> 
> ...



Kann es sein das du in Schönbrunn gewesen bist?!
Komme ursprünglich aus reichartshausen und kenne die Tierchen in der Ecke auch. 










Oder vielleicht irre ich mich auch ;-)


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2015)

da hast aber nette selfies eingestellt 
ja war in der nähe von Schwanheim, in Haag genauer gesagt!


----------



## s1monster (4. Mai 2015)

Ich mach nur Action-Selfies


----------



## Quechua (4. Mai 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du in Schönbrunn gewesen bist?!
> Komme ursprünglich aus reichartshausen und kenne die Tierchen in der Ecke auch.
> 
> 
> ...


Grossartig wie du das Viech auf dem 2. Bild eingefangen hast!!! ;-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2015)

Ja, das Foto ist großes Kino! 
Da gab es sogar mal einen Bilderthread zum Thema: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpakas-oder-die-vielleicht-lustigsten-tiere-der-welt.251050/


----------



## s1monster (5. Mai 2015)

Cool. Dann hau ich das da mal mit rein


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Mai 2015)

das ist der Aussichtspunkt oberhalb des margarethenschlucht-weges?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2015)

Ja. Mal einen Abstecher hoch gemacht...


----------



## MChaosbiker (7. Mai 2015)

Was zum grinsen  ...... wo war das  ..... genau ,  Radweg zwischen Etzen Gesäß und Mümling Grumbach  ......


----------



## Flo_Odw. (8. Mai 2015)

Echt uffm Roadwääg gestärzt? 
Hoffentlich net so arg schlimm. Wie isses passiert? Dem Radl auch was zugestoßen ?


----------



## MChaosbiker (8. Mai 2015)

Bissle Griffe kaputt , Pedalen abgeschliffen , das übliche ..... t`ja das warum ..... ich weiß es net , abgelenkt gewesen , zack  aber Tapete auf Knie und Ellenbogen wächst nach ..... Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## chriiss (9. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Mai 2015)

so, heute mal ein bißchen racing


----------



## Flo_Odw. (9. Mai 2015)

Fischbachtal-MTB-Runde heute Nachmittag. Schön wars...


----------



## MChaosbiker (10. Mai 2015)

@chriiss ..... Radweg hab ich neu betoniert , und Zuschauer haben Gutscheine fürs Eiscafe bekommen ...... Okay


----------



## chriiss (10. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Geistereiche (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## Geistereiche (11. Mai 2015)

Wer kam mir den gestern gegen zwölf am Breitenstein da auf nem Fully den Berg hoch entgegen - ohne Helm, wenig Haare?


----------



## hardtails (11. Mai 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385478



welches Programm ist das?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. Mai 2015)

skwal83 schrieb:


> welches Programm ist das?


 
Sollte die App "Runtastic" sein.


----------



## Geistereiche (11. Mai 2015)

Yep - geiles Teil! Machste auf dein Handy - schon kannste loslegen! Habe allerdings die Pro-Version damit mein Cousin bei mir reingucken kann und über meine Geschwindigkeiten lästern....


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Mai 2015)

Aussicht von Oberdielbach Richtung Eberbach und weiter



Schade dass der Breitenstein nicht mehr bewirtschaftet ist!



Vom Breitenstein auf dem Neckartsteig heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Mai 2015)

Gewitter? Kein Gewitter? ...

















Zu spät... die Dusche kam umgehend mit Blitz und Donner...


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2015)

schöne bilder, hoffe, du bist noch halbwegs trocken heim gekommen?
ich war heut u.a. in beerfelden, 1x kurz den park runter und von bullau den supertrail runter
dazwischen in beerfelden einen kuchen gesehen, der endlich mal eine verünftige größe hat


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> schöne bilder, hoffe, du bist noch halbwegs trocken heim gekommen?
> ich war heut u.a. in beerfelden, 1x kurz den park runter und von bullau den supertrail runter
> dazwischen in beerfelden einen kuchen gesehen, der endlich mal eine verünftige größe hat



Der Kuchen sieht echt gut aus  Bin leider gut durchnässt gewesen, aber war halb so wild. Hatte es nicht mehr weit.

Heute mal eine Tour @mischuer nachgefahren... Mudau-Amorbach-Mudau


----------



## mischuer (15. Mai 2015)

die sind wir letzten Sonntag gefahren. diesen Sonntag gehts auch wieder in die Richtung


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Mai 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> die sind wir letzten Sonntag gefahren. diesen Sonntag gehts auch wieder in die Richtung



War eine nette Runde. Demnächst mal die AM1 testen...


----------



## mischuer (15. Mai 2015)

falls Sonntag jemand mit mag wir starten wieder so 8.30 ab Sulzbach ca 45/1000


----------



## chriiss (15. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## mischuer (15. Mai 2015)

Gotthardsruine oberhalb Amorbach


----------



## sharky (16. Mai 2015)

ich bin morgen leider verplant, beim trollinger marathon helfe ich zugucken  

edith:
eben  mit mischuer beschlossen, dass wir samstag vormittag den MIL1 fahren. ich hab bis ca. 09:30 in schneeberg einen termin und fahre dann weiter. treffpunkt dort ca. 10:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Mai 2015)

Samstag Vormittag? Also gerade wo du es schreibst  Oder nächsten Samstag?


----------



## mischuer (16. Mai 2015)

nächsten Samstag


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Mai 2015)

Da würde ich mich ggf. mit dazu gesellen  Würde auch auf meinen Finger aufpassen...


----------



## sharky (16. Mai 2015)

ich bitte darum! und bedenke, da hinten fährt keine s-bahn


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Mai 2015)

Mit der Regionalbahn kommt man auch nach Hause 
Kann aber gerne darauf verzichten, der Finger ist noch ziemlich steif.


----------



## sharky (17. Mai 2015)

wusste garnicht, dass da überhaupt ein zug fährt 

also, samstag ca. 10:00 - 10:30 in miltenberg. wo genau etc. machen wir dann noch genau aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (17. Mai 2015)

bin dafür wir nehmen die meisten trails gleich mit. der mil1 unterschlägt ja ein paar hehe.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> bin dafür wir nehmen die meisten trails gleich mit. der mil1 unterschlägt ja ein paar hehe.



Klingt gut. Am Schützenverein kann man gut parken. Als Treffpunkt?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2015)

Nächstes Wochenende ist ja verlängert, gar nicht dran gedacht!
Dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2015)

Zwischen Mosbach und Eberbach

Schönes Wetter...




Dreh- und Angelpunkt




und Bombenkrater




p.s. Über der Stolzeneck ist Vorsicht geboten. Ein Scherzbold legt hier ziemlich fies Steinbrocken und diverse Baumstämme auf den Weg Habe diese heute zur Seite geräumt ...


----------



## sharky (17. Mai 2015)

kleines panoramabild


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2015)

Biste durch den Tunnel gefahren? Ist Asbacher Höhe oder?


----------



## sharky (17. Mai 2015)

ja ist die asbacher höhe. aber der tunnel war mit dem rennrad schwer. hatte nur wenig zeit, hab daher 40km aufm renner gebolzt.


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Mai 2015)




----------



## Geistereiche (18. Mai 2015)

Gestern mal so rund um N'gerach geradelt. Auch hier legen Spaßvögel gerne Baumstämme auf dem Singletrail von Lauerskreuz nach Gerach runter über den Weg. Danke dafür!


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (18. Mai 2015)

Tour vom 14.05.15


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Mai 2015)

Oberhalb der Margarthenschlucht = Sackgasse - aber schöner Ausblick!
















Lauerskreuz


 


Brunnen im Seebachtal


----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2015)

@Geistereiche: kannst Du mir .gpx schicken von der Tour mit der Abfahrt vom lauerskreuz, würde den Trail gerne vollständigkeitshalber gerne auf OSM eintragen, der ist da m.E. noch net drinne, mit deiner Genehmigung? 

edith: bzw. er ist schon eingetragen aber mit falschen Wegeigenschaften


----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2015)

habe Müll gepostet, der MIL1 deckt doch alles ab.


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Mai 2015)

Max nix jetzt hastene!


----------



## hardtails (18. Mai 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Am Schützenverein kann man gut parken. Als Treffpunkt?




Ich würde mich da anhängen wenn das Wetter passt.
Ist das Obere Walldürner Str. 82 oder wo?


----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2015)

Lauerskreuztrail soeben in OSM eingetragen!


----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2015)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da anhängen wenn das Wetter passt.
> Ist das Obere Walldürner Str. 82 oder wo?


jo unterhalb vom Jägersteigtrailausgang


----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2015)

der original MIL1 hat 25/860 lt. gpsies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2015)

Felsengeraffel bei der Gebhardshütte
@sharky: die Tasche ist weg


----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2015)

Im Hintergrund: Viadukt bei Hetzbach




Oberhalb Sensbachtal


----------



## hardtails (20. Mai 2015)




----------



## sharky (20. Mai 2015)

putzig


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2015)

Felsen.
Nachdem sich meine Kamera gestern an der zu großen Speicherkarte verschluckt hatte, kann ich heute wieder Bilder machen.


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Mai 2015)

Öhäm eben noch gegen Schutzgebiete und so was diskutiert und zackig den Felsenpfad abgebürstet. Ist m. M. auch nicht die feine Art. .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Mai 2015)

Holt Euch einfach was auf 12" und ihr könnt überall runter fahren ohne das einer meckert


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Oberhalb der Margarthenschlucht = Sackgasse - aber schöner Ausblick!


nicht ganz. der weg unten wo die bilder entstanden sind die danach kommen ist eine sackgasse. der aussichtspunkt oben hat aber noch einen weg der nach süden weg führt. erinnert an die teufelskanzel. leider verwaldet der etwas bevor er an dem parkplatz oben wo es zu der putenfarm abgeht wieder raus kommt. da könnte man mit einem rechen mal eine spur ins laub ziehen und den rest per befahrung anlegen


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Öhäm eben noch gegen Schutzgebiete und so was diskutiert und zackig den Felsenpfad abgebürstet. Ist m. M. auch nicht die feine Art. .....


ist der felsenpfad naturschutzgebiet? wurde da nur 2x hin verschleppt. ich frag mich immer, wieso das kurze ding runter wenn es die waldseetrails gibt, die mehr spaß machen 


@MoeOdenwald 
deinen kleinen musst in michelstadt anmelden. lade später mal bilder hoch. putzig wenn die auf 16" MTB rennen in der AK U5 fahren


----------



## Geistereiche (26. Mai 2015)

Immer an der Trienz lang, immer an der Trienz lang.........




Furt unterhalb von Trienz



Abfahrt zur Brücke (alter Kirchenpfad)



Links hängenbleiben - rechts baden gehen! Slippery when wet!


----------



## Geistereiche (26. Mai 2015)

Trienzbrücke unterhalb von Sattelbach Richtung Märchenwald Dallau


 


Grüne Hölle an der Abzweigung Schützenstadel Richtung Lohrbach - endet leider in einer Sackgasse! 



Und dann hat's angefangen zu regnen!


----------



## sharky (28. Mai 2015)

letzten samstag in miltenberg


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn du ne funktionsfähige Bremse hast bin ich mal auf der MIL1 dabei 

Blick zu den Nachbarn




Blick in die Heimat


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2015)

wo sind die bilder entstanden? das 1. könnte am böttinger hof sein. aber irgendwie passt da der talverlauf nicht so recht 

ich konnte die MIL1 auch nur mit VR bremse fahren  schult wirklich die fahrtechnik


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Mai 2015)

Tjaa... wo bin ich denn... wo bin ich denn  Da wo du noch nicht warst... -> FINKENHOF
Fahre dort öfters hoch wenn ich wenig Zeit habe. Eigentlich recht nett, aber halt nur Waldautobahn.


p.s. Der Tunnel steht noch aus... bevor der wieder zu ist


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2015)

finkenhof... google spuckt nur dinge aus, die nicht sein können  aber ich möchte fast behaupten, dass mich der geisterfahrer da bestimmt schon mal hin geschleift hat 

da ich seit eben wieder volle einsatzbereitschaft des gesamten fuhrparks vermelden kann, können wir die tunnel-tour gern machen
montag nach feierabend? oder freitag früher nachmittag, sobald ich ausm büro raus bin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Mai 2015)

An der Drachenschanze der Hof genau hier: https://goo.gl/maps/OCDZp 

Montag würde gut passen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2015)

Nein, Fischlein, da habe ich Dich noch nicht hingeschleift...
Einen Teil "Deines" Fuhrparks kannst übrigens ab morgen erleichtern, wenn Du sonst nichts zu schrauben hast. Mach die Dinger heute abend fertig.


----------



## sharky (30. Mai 2015)

ich bedanke mich auch im namen der fahrerin


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Mai 2015)

Am Monte Miau


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2015)

bist die schanze auch runter?  wo ist das letzte bild entstanden? noch oben in schollbrunn? HN sieht so nah aus


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Mai 2015)

Nene, der krumme Finger langt mir erst einmal, daher nur schauen 

Das letzte Bild ist vom Turm fotografiert. Das Teleobjektiv lässt HN so nah erscheinen


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2015)

das viech hat doch eine gewisse ähnlichkeit mit dir  

ah, du warst mit großer kamera am start! war aber gut dunstig heute. hatte von schollbrunn aus schon einen ähnlichen blick, aber da dachte man, LB liegt direkt vor der nase und konnte alb, schwarzwald und vogesen sehr gut sehen


----------



## Geistereiche (1. Juni 2015)

Ich war am Wochenende mal NICHT im Odenwald!


----------



## hardtails (1. Juni 2015)

Auf der Straße Richtung Hahntennjoch gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (1. Juni 2015)

Jep - einmal bis oben und wieder runter .....


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. Juni 2015)

Der neue fahrradweg hinter der Tierkörperbeseitigungsa.



auf der höh zwischen Hardheim und Meßhöfe









und eins noch vom Tal


----------



## sharky (1. Juni 2015)

bist du auf einer weltumrundung?


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. Juni 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> bist du auf einer weltumrundung?


In meinem Alter war das eine Weltumrundung .


----------



## Geistereiche (2. Juni 2015)

Du hast meinen Ruckesacke noch nicht gesehen, den ich immer mit rumschleife......


----------



## sharky (2. Juni 2015)

´s soll leute geben, die sich für Bedingungen von Sahara bis Nordpol in einer Tagestour einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Juni 2015)

klasse heute


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juni 2015)

Im "Untergrund" ... hat jemand ne Lampe dabei ???


----------



## BlueIceDragon (3. Juni 2015)

Steinbruch am "Mö1"


 
Mittwoch Ruhetag... Mist... doch kein Kuchen zum Abschluss...


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## Geistereiche (8. Juni 2015)

Jaaaa, der Tunnel, der hatte gestern angenehme Temperaturen.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juni 2015)

Gemütlich bei dem heißen Wochenende unterwegs....


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Juni 2015)

Welcher Tunnel ist denn das?


Den kenn ich ja.....
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juni 2015)

Musst du einfach mal in die andere Richtung fahren


----------



## sharky (8. Juni 2015)

das ist der erlesraintunnel. der ist direkt bei mörtelstein. paar hundert meter weiter


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Juni 2015)

Als ehemaliger Owweringer sollte ich den eigentlich kennen - sei's drum - danke. Der wird dann demnächst "geknackt" und abgehakt.
Nach dem Ausgang des Mörtelsteiner Tunnels bei Asbach kann ich übrigens den erneuten Anstieg auf die Asbacher Höhe empfehlen, dann Abfahrt Richtung Mörtelstein, abiegen Richtung Verdi-Hütte und dort erst über Waldwege und dann den Parallelweg zum Radweg oben am Hang Richtung Guttenbach. Ab da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt -  N'gerach ist ja quasi der Dreh- und Angelpunkt für Touren Richtung Minneburg, Lauerskreuz, Seebachtal......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Juni 2015)

hast du da einen gpx track oder so? die seite bzw. der abschnitt sind für mich ein weißer fleck auf der karte


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Juni 2015)

Ab heute wird der Odenwald mit dem hier geknackt!


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2015)

die farbe find ich gut. aber die räder sind so groß 
von W&P?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2015)

Optisch sehr gut, bei der Ausstattung haben sie mal wieder ganz schön gespart. Aber wenn der Rahmen passt, kann man ja auch mal was aufrüsten.  21,5"?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Juni 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Optisch sehr gut, bei der Ausstattung haben sie mal wieder ganz schön gespart. Aber wenn der Rahmen passt, kann man ja auch mal was aufrüsten.  21,5"?


 
Mittlerweile fahre ich sogar die gleichen Reifen sogar ganz gerne ;P Wees überhaupt nicht was du hast. Habe mir aber auch gerade am VR von meinem Trek ne alte XT Scheibenbremse montiert. Deshalb bin ich auch letztens fast bei dir reingefahren  Die Deore wollte da irgendwie nicht so wie ich.


----------



## kumpel01 (12. Juni 2015)

Hat Meister Ball das Rad verkauft? Optisch auf jeden Fall gelungen!


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Juni 2015)

Jaaaa, die Farbe ist nicht jedermanns Sache...... Und ich finde die Ausrüstung für das was ich an Auswahl in meiner Größe geboten bekommen habe sehr gut. Alles XT, Gabel passt - was sollen fehlen?. Und schließlich reden wir hier über Verschleißteile........
Und ja, der Meister Ball hat mir das Rad verkauft und verschraubt......... Ich finde 29 gar nicht so schlecht bei 21" - fährt sich schön leicht...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich ja beim falschen Modell, ich habe es als 5er angesehen. Und da gibt's ein XT-Schaltwerk, Rest aufgefüllt mit einem Mix aus günstigeren Teilen und eine XC32-Gabel bei einem Verkaufspreis von 1250 €, was ich als recht teuer empfinde (wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, was Du bezahlt hast, und das muss hier auch nicht diskutiert werden). Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.
Oder ist es eine andere Modellvariante?

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will es Dir keinesfalls madig machen. Mit der Geometrie ist es, wenn sie einem passt, ohnehin nahezu ohne Alternative von anderen Herstellern. Anders als der Fisch finde ich auch die großen Räder gut. Fahre mein großes Grünes ja auch gerne.


----------



## kumpel01 (12. Juni 2015)

Ist wohl nur der Rahmen vom Superfly 5, wenn alles XT ist. Mit dem Rahmen hat man aber halt ne Top Basis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (12. Juni 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja beim falschen Modell, ich habe es als 5er angesehen. Und da gibt's ein XT-Schaltwerk, Rest aufgefüllt mit einem Mix aus günstigeren Teilen und eine XC32-Gabel bei einem Verkaufspreis von 1250 €, was ich als recht teuer empfinde (wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, was Du bezaht hast)pssst.....


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2015)

also KOMPLETT deore XT scheint mir das nicht zu sein. die kurbel auf jeden fall nicht. bei der bremse bin ich unschlüssig.
den rest sieht man ja leider nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2015)

Einfach n gescheites Foto ins Fotoalbum, dann muss hier nicht spekuliert werden. Aber ist doch egal, Hauptsache macht Spaß.

Und wir sollten den Bilderthread nicht länger zumüllen, sonst gibt's zu Recht verbale Haue...


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Juni 2015)




----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2015)




----------



## kumpel01 (14. Juni 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394836
> Ab heute wird der Odenwald mit dem hier geknackt!



Haben wir uns heute morgen zufällig gesehen? Du bist lässig den Talweg Richtung Neckargerach runtergeradelt und ich die andere Richtung nach Fahrenbach hoch gestampft? 

Mir ist jedenfalls ein freundlich grüßender Biker auf einem gelben Trek entgegengekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (15. Juni 2015)

Es kann nur einen geben ..... jep das war ich zum Auftakt dieser Tour:



 


Beim nächsten Mal hauste mich einfach vom Rad dann halt ich auch an........


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Juni 2015)

Im Wald war es bei den Temp dann doch am schönsten 




Kaputtes "Hexenhaus"




Und am Limes entlang


----------



## kumpel01 (15. Juni 2015)

@Geistereiche Ich nehm dich beim Wort...

Ich bin eine Tour von @mischuer nachgefahren und habe dabei festgestellt, dass die Trails am Eisenbusch und dann weiter vorn runter Richtung Neckarsteig/Schreckhof dringend befahren werden müssen. Ist schon ganz schön zugewuchert, stellenweise. Wobei, Brennessels sollen ja die Durchblutung fördern...

Tante Edith: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oizufbjjankctfyp&referrer=trackList

Das war die Tour...


----------



## sharky (15. Juni 2015)

wo (auf der verlinkten tour) sind die genannten trails? war neulich öfter dort unterwegs. aber von zugewuchert kann ich nicht reden. alles was oberhalb binau bis Mosbach entlang Richtung schreckkhof und dann weiter bis zum NKG geht war letzte Woche zumindest fahrbar


----------



## kumpel01 (15. Juni 2015)

Fahrbar waren sie alle. Der Trail, der mehr oder weniger parallel zur Straße Reichenbuch-Mosbach verläuft war "gut bewachsen" => in der Tour von km 8,7 bis 9,1.
Weiter vorn dann das erste Stück ab ca. km 10,8 war auch etwas eingewachsen.

Wie gesagt, alles fahrbar. Wenn da wieder mehr Verkehr wäre, wäre das bald wieder noch besser zu fahren. ;-)


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Juni 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> wo (auf der verlinkten tour) sind die genannten trails? war neulich öfter dort unterwegs. aber von zugewuchert kann ich nicht reden. alles was oberhalb binau bis Mosbach entlang Richtung schreckkhof und dann weiter bis zum NKG geht war letzte Woche zumindest fahrbar


Kann ich so bestätigen...
Und du warst in Mosbach/Bergfeld unterwegs wie ich sehe 



Hier isses bissl zugewachsen... aber bei den schmalen (ist er eigentlich nicht wirklich) Wegen hier im Eck oft die Regel.
Bringt die Jahreszeit so mit sich


----------



## kumpel01 (15. Juni 2015)

Genau in der Ecke meinte ich. Und ein kleines Stück noch weiter vorn, vorm Schreckhof runter.
Spaß gemacht hat's trotzdem. Und das erste Mal mit Handy-Navi war auch


----------



## mischuer (15. Juni 2015)

Gestern nette Tour mit danfly von Hirschhorn Richtung Wolfsgrube und dann den 3,5km langen Trail (4er, rotes Quadrat) Richtung Eichköpfel lang, Abfahrt Korsika und Abfahrt nach Hirschhorn runter.
Der 4er hat mir sehr gut gefallen vor allem die Aussicht am Anfang 

Danfly aufm 4er:





Am Eichköpfel Parkplatz


----------



## danfly (15. Juni 2015)

Yes war ne super Tour vom Gourmetplaner mal wieder ;-) Bin immer noch am strahlen, was für eine tolle Gegend!


----------



## sharky (15. Juni 2015)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Genau in der Ecke meinte ich. Und ein kleines Stück noch weiter vorn, vorm Schreckhof runter.


das eck, wo man zuvor über den erdwall drüber muss? ja, das ist gut zugewuchert. ich fahr mittlerweile außen rum oder gleich oben weiter richtung bismarckturm und dann den trail hinter dem pavillion runter. rockt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (16. Juni 2015)

Erdwall, hmm? Weiß nimmer genau, egal.

Hier ein paar Bilder, die ich noch gefunden habe:





Friedhofstrail in Robern





Dreimärker = Grenzstein zw. Fahrenbach, Robern und Trienz





Nette Landschaft in Fahrenbach





Steg über Trienzbach 





Einstieg in den Kirchenpfad in Trienz


----------



## Brickowski (16. Juni 2015)

auch im Odenwald wirds irgendwann Nacht.


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2015)

wo issn das?


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

na das sieht doch schwer nach Miltenberg aus. Sieht man doch gleich hehe.


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2015)

da ich erst 1x dort war und "man" mich die ganze zeit im wald hat fahren lassen fällt mir das schwer zu beurteilen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juni 2015)

Ausrede! Du hast nur nicht aufgepasst, weil Du die ganze Zeit auf die hintere Bremse fixiert warst!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Juni 2015)

Oder auf die vordere... je nach dem man es betrachten will


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2015)

schön, dass wenigstens ihr euren spaß habt


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. Juni 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> na das sieht doch schwer nach Miltenberg aus. Sieht man doch gleich hehe.


Fast. Unten sieht man Bürgstadt, auf der gegenüberliegenden Mainseite liegt Grossheubach. Ja ok, a bissel MIL-Nord könnte noch dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

grüße von der Irene

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hardtails (17. Juni 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> Gestern nette Tour mit danfly von Hirschhorn Richtung Wolfsgrube und dann den 3,5km langen Trail (4er, rotes Quadrat) Richtung Eichköpfel lang, Abfahrt Korsika und Abfahrt nach Hirschhorn runter.
> Der 4er hat mir sehr gut gefallen vor allem die Aussicht am Anfang



Habt ihr davon ein gpx file?


----------



## chriiss (17. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

Tromm richig rum


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

@skwal83 gpx-File per Unterhaltung als .zip geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

Heute mal nen halben Tag Urlaub gegönnt und von Finkenbach zur Tromm:

Trail oberhalb Olfen:





Olfen:


 


Olfener Bild:


 

Trail nach Grasellenbach:


 

Abfahrt nach Grasellenbach (net so dolle):


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

Oberhalb Grasellenbach


 

Felsenquelle im Gassbachtal


 


Cafe Bauer im Gassbachtal


 


Trail im Gassbachtal


 


Blick runter von der Walburgiskapelle oberhalb Weschnitz


 


Walburgiskapelle


 


Trail von der Walburgiskapelle nach Weschnitz (an vielen Kehren bisserl treppig)


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

Trail zur Tromm


----------



## hardtails (17. Juni 2015)

Schöne Runde bist du da gefahren


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2015)

Trail von der Tromm runter:


 

Blick vom Trommaussichtsweg nach Westen (heute net so dolle):


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Juni 2015)

Tolle runde


----------



## sharky (18. Juni 2015)

die landschaft auf dem letzten bild sieht interessant aus


----------



## chriiss (18. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mischuer (18. Juni 2015)

@chriiss kann ich ne Unterhaltung öffnen für Trails westlich der tromm die deiner Meinung nach lohnen?


----------



## chriiss (18. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (18. Juni 2015)

hätte in der Karte die Trails markiert, evtl kannst Du sagen welche empfehlenswert sind

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Juni 2015)

Kleine "Heimrunde" zum abschalten...


----------



## Geistereiche (19. Juni 2015)

@kumpel01 : Bin gestern mal ein Teilstück deiner Fahrenbach-Trails Route gefahren. Nach dem Regen ist die Seebachtal-Querung bei km14 im Bild zu einer Traktor-Spuren-Suhle geworden. Die haben da ganz schön gewütet.




Den Rest mach ich am Wochenende. Gpsies sei dank hast du da ja noch ein paar Trails an denen ich in der Form immer vorbeigerauscht bin....obwohl ich die Gegend schon seit über 25 Jahren durchforste.


----------



## kumpel01 (19. Juni 2015)

@Geistereiche Die Trekkerspuren sind mir auch aufgefallen, nachdem wir uns letztens im Wald begegnet sind. Ist ja aber nur ein kurzes Stück.
Jo, GPSIES ist schon ne schöne Sache, freut mich, dass ich Dir damit helfen konnte  Bin nach langer Pause dieses Jahr endlich wieder ganz gut dabei. Gerade auch @mischuer ist da "Inspiration", Strecken mal nachzufahren. Mich würden v.a. aber auch Trails in meiner direkten Umgebung interessiern, d.h. Fahrenbach, Limbach, Elztal. Wer da also Tips hat, immer her damit!


----------



## mischuer (19. Juni 2015)

wobei der obere Teil der technisch schönste ist


----------



## mischuer (19. Juni 2015)

@MoeOdenwald wirklich sehr nette Bilder von der Schleuse
@kumpel01 hab ne Unterhaltung aufgemacht


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Juni 2015)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Mich würden v.a. aber auch Trails in meiner direkten Umgebung interessiern, d.h. Fahrenbach, Limbach, Elztal. Wer da also Tips hat, immer her damit!


 
Der Limespfad von Sattelbach nach Dallau ist auch ganz nett. Technisch zwar sehr einfach, aber man kann es schön laufen lassen. Dann oberhalb Mosbach/Neckarelz kann man auch ein paar Wege finden.


----------



## Geistereiche (19. Juni 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> wobei der obere Teil der technisch schönste ist
> Anhang anzeigen 396823


Hast du recht - aaaber da liegt nach Waldarbeiten ziemlich viel Geäst am Boden. Und im zweiten Teil war's gestern so schön rutschig - da hab ich mich gleich mal ins Moos gelegt....


----------



## chriiss (19. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (20. Juni 2015)

Breuberg .... immer

 schönes Motiv die "Bursch" ......


----------



## sharky (20. Juni 2015)

breuberg ist toll. super Anlage. findet man selten.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Juni 2015)

Die Regenpause genutzt und noch am Abend unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Geistereiche (24. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche grad rauszufinden w du da gefahren bist Moe.....irgendwas mit Limespfad.....


----------



## kumpel01 (24. Juni 2015)

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren?!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

Zitat von kumpel01: ↑
Mich würden v.a. aber auch Trails in meiner direkten Umgebung interessiern, d.h. Fahrenbach, Limbach, Elztal. Wer da also Tips hat, immer her damit!
Klicke in dieses Feld, um es in vollständiger Größe anzuzeigen.



MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Der Limespfad von Sattelbach nach Dallau ist auch ganz nett. Technisch zwar sehr einfach, aber man kann es schön laufen lassen. Dann oberhalb Mosbach/Neckarelz kann man auch ein paar Wege finden.


 
Das ist der Limespfad, den ich dir damals empfohlen hatte.
Wanderbahn hoch -> Limespfad -> Blick Neckarburken nach Mosbach -> Dann noch durch den Mosbacher- / Neckarelzer Wald

Fahre ich momentan unter der Woche Abends sehr gerne mit dem Hardtail  Da es ohne größeren Aufwand Abends sehr zügig gefahren ist und zum Abschalten von der Gegend prima passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (24. Juni 2015)

Hi Moe,

den kenne ich. Macht wirklich Spaß, da man schön mit Flow durchrollen kann. 
Der Limesweg geht ja aber noch weiter bei uns im Raum, daher wußte ich nicht, ob das jetzt der Sattelbacher Abschnitt ist.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist richtig  Ansonsten ist es halt um Mosbach herum auch nicht unbedingt so schlecht.

Ansonsten ist um Fahrenbach / Limbach denke ich weniger los (oder mir einfach nicht wirklich was bekannt). Kleinigkeiten am Seebachtal und Trienzbachtal. Beim Rest verschlägt es mich dann doch meistens ins Neckartal (Neckargerach).


----------



## kumpel01 (24. Juni 2015)

Ja, die richtig langen Trailstücke, wie z.B. am Schreckhof oder in der Waldstadt habe ich bei uns auch noch nicht gefunden. Leider 
Werde aber weitersuchen 
Und nächste Woche auch wieder Bilder posten, versprochen


----------



## Geistereiche (24. Juni 2015)

Wie Schreckhof-Trail kennste nicht? Willste n'gpx? Oder meinst du dass Schreckhof und Waldstadt lange Trailstücke sind? Textinterpretation....???


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

Wohl eher das 2. (Vermutung)

Den Limespfad find ich da schon recht toll, von der Länge her hier schon einer von den Sahnestücken hier im Eck.

Ansonsten ist hier im Eck halt eigentlich fast alles eher kurz.


----------



## Geistereiche (24. Juni 2015)

Das Problem bei uns im Elzmündungsraum ist aus meiner Sicht dass man viel investieren muss um schöne LANGE Trails zu finden...und man wird oft enttäuscht oder versackgasst.....Erfolgreicher ist man wahrscheinlich auf der Neunkirchener/ N'geracher Seite Richtung Eberbach.
Kennt jemand den Mörtelsteiner Waldlehrpfad? Unterhalb der Mö.Hütte rechts weg und dann dem Hang folgend bis zur Guttenbacher Schleuse? Najaa Trail ist vllt. übertreiben aber besser als die Inline-Rennbahn unten am Fluss allemal!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

Der Weg da oben lang ist mir auch bekannt. Ist doch der auf halber Höhe oder (Neckarschleife). Ist ganz ok.

So wie der Limespfad find ich es sehr schwierig hier im Eck etwas zu finden. Vergeht doch auch wirklich Verhältnismäßig viel Zeit bis man durch ist. Flow hat man. Ok technisch wirklich einfach aber durch den Flow und dem tollen Wald für mich momentan echt genial.

Wenn man es technisch haben will kann man auch zur Waldstadt hoch zum üben... gibt's ja auch etwas knackiges.

Ansonsten wirklich Eberbach und das Eck. Mudau nach Amorbach fand ich auch wirklich toll.


----------



## kumpel01 (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist der Weg in Mörtelstein, oder?

Zu meinem Statement vorhin. Ich meinte es in der Tat so, dass ich bei mir daheim keine längeren Trailstücke gefunden habe, wie man sie z.B. am Schreckhof oder der Waldstadt findet. 

Leider. Da stellt der Limes wirklich eine einfach zu fahrende aber dennoch mMn. sehr spaßige Ausnahme dar.


----------



## mischuer (24. Juni 2015)

jo der Trail ist in Pfeilfahrtrichtung sehr nett


----------



## Geistereiche (24. Juni 2015)

Yep des issser. Den kannste noch mit den beiden Tunneln kombinieren und dann von der Asbacher Höhe runter auf selbigen abwärts fahren.... Dabei Lampe nicht vergessen. Vielleicht sollte man sich doch mal treffen und eine "suchdenflowtour" machen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (24. Juni 2015)

so längere Trailschmankerl sind dann halt nur wieder bei Gundelsheim, Tiefenbach, Siglingen oder Neckarsulm (alles nix mehr Odenwald), ansonsten nördlich vom Katzenbuckel


----------



## kumpel01 (24. Juni 2015)

Die 1. Odenwälder "Suchdenflow"-Tour. Klingt gut...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> so längere Trailschmankerl sind dann halt nur wieder bei Gundelsheim, Tiefenbach, Siglingen oder Neckarsulm (alles nix mehr Odenwald), ansonsten nördlich vom Katzenbuckel


 
Für mich fast komplett unbekanntes Terrain... (irgendwie historisch irgendwie so entwickelt) 

Um Mosbach herum ist man dann doch erstaunt wenn man die Schmankerl so abklappert wie viel KM und HM zusammenkommen. Dabei ist man fast immer in Ortsnähe. Macht das Ganze anstrengender als man denkt.


----------



## mischuer (24. Juni 2015)

also der Gundelsheimer Trails und die Sachen bei Tiefenbach sind doch Pflichtprogramm, ganz zu schweigen von dem Neckarmühlbacher Zeugs. Kann man alles wunderbar mit ner Mos-Tour verbinden.


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2015)

jungs, jungs, jungs... was sind denn das für bildungslücken 

wer hat morgen noch nix vor? dann dreh mer mal ne runde hier


----------



## mischuer (24. Juni 2015)

komm du mal lieber mit auf die trails die du noch net kennst bei den windrädern 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mischuer (24. Juni 2015)

morgen wäre ich natürlich dabei. kann ab 16uhr ab nsu los. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2015)

naja... ich hab keinen halbtagsjob. 16:00 ist utopisch. start bei mir 18:00 ist das früheste, was ich anbieten kann. aber es ist ja lange hell. da sollte das kein problem darstellen. die trails bei den windrädern bei erbach?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

Wo wollt ihr denn herum gondeln?

Bildungslücken.... hmm liegt wohl daran das die Eltern immer gesagt hat "Zu den Nachbarn fährt man nicht rüber, die sind komisch" 
Ne Scherz bei Seite, bin früher mit den Kollegen immer nur durchs Neckartal oder in den Odenwald. Irgendwie war man da wohl zu unflexibel.

Ansonsten könnte ich evtl. nach Gundelsheim kommen. Frühestens 18°°. Allerdings recht spontan, daher möchte ich mich nicht 100%ig festlegen. Als junger Familinvater ist das noch nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (24. Juni 2015)

ne bei Wüstenrot.  also bin dabei dann hier vor Ort ne runde. 18 rum passt


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2015)

@MoeOdenwald 
also so jung bist du nun auch wieder nicht    

also dann mal 1800 in g-heim. freibad hoch, trailchen ins anbachtal runter, michaelsberg hoch, 2x da runter auf trials, von der burg aus ins tiefenbachtal rüber - trailarm - und dann ne schleife von höchstberg auf trials nach gundelsheim rein. ich leg mal ein paar nullfünfer glasmantelplatzpatronen kalt


----------



## mischuer (24. Juni 2015)

Gott wie langweilig


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

Glasmantelplatzpatronen sind doch nicht langweilig


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> @MoeOdenwald
> also so jung bist du nun auch wieder nicht



Das Bild sagt deutlich etwas anderes aus! Ist aber sogar im Odenwald


----------



## kumpel01 (24. Juni 2015)

Klingt verlockend, aber diese Woche geht bei mir nix. Vorbereitungen fürs Sportfest am Wochenende...
Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Den besten Kuchen weit und breit gibt's am Sonntag am Sportgelände in Muckental beim Sportfest. Wenn ihr also unterwegs seid und Hunger auf Süßes verspürt, kommt vorbei, dann sieht man sich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Das Bild sagt deutlich etwas anderes aus! Ist aber sogar im Odenwald


muahahahaha  in welcher epoche war denn das? 
und vor allem: was hast du denn da auf dem kopf? 

@mischuer
ich hätte auch "scharfe munition" im angebot. aber außer dem einen WM-pils hab ich dich eh nie was trinken sehen 

@kumpel01
ich übe mich sonntag im dreikampf und muss daher den kuchentest leider ausfallen lassen. nächste woche freitag wäre ich wieder für ne tour hier zu haben. die trails kann man auch öfter fahren. sucht einfach mal nach "prinzip hausrunde" hier im forum


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juni 2015)

Wann...  Das gute GT RTS ... Mit dem hab ich einiges erlebt  Könnte so Mitte 90er gewesen sein.
Auf dem Kopf, war wohl ein gestrickter Prototyp von nem Helm.

Da hatte man es noch nicht so mit den Helmen. Ich glaube sogar, dass ich damals den Tremalzo ohne gefahren bin


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Juni 2015)

@MoeOdenwald : Mitte der 90er trug man schon Helm, auch am Tremalzo!!!! Ich hab den damals mit einem lilafarbenen Uvex geknackt.
Gestern habe ich mir mal den Limespfad zu Gemüte geführt.....bissle matschig aber schee!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juni 2015)

Ich sag mal so, es gab schon Helme. Viele belächelten ihn aber (zumindest hier Lokal), hab ja nicht gesagt das es keine gab  Es waren noch viele ohne unterwegs.

@Limespfad 
An der Stelle mit dem Gras wartet man nur darauf das irgendwo ein Kobold raus hüpft. Mit dem vielen Regen ist der matschig geworden, sonst ist der eigentlich eher trocken.


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Juni 2015)

Das ist echt ein Stückchen Märchenwald da.... so was ähnliches mit dem Gras kenn ich nur oberhalb von Gammelsbach...das sieht immer aus wie hingekämmt....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, kenn ich hier im Eck auch nicht so. Aber da an der Stelle ist auch so ne Art "Tümpel"... daher wohl die Vegetation.


----------



## Devilz1985 (25. Juni 2015)

Ist schon ein wenig her das Bild,Böllstein mit Blickrichtung nach Bromisch


----------



## Geistereiche (29. Juni 2015)

Schön war's gestern im Reisenbacher Grund - Felsenhaus und Unter-Ferdinandsdorf sind immer eine Tour wert. Das erste mal Komoot ausprobiert - also das kennt Wege, da glaubst du gar 

 

   nicht dass es sie gibt geschweige denn dass sie fahrbar sind......


----------



## mischuer (29. Juni 2015)

@Geistereiche da war ich gestern auch im Reisenbacher Grund


----------



## mischuer (29. Juni 2015)

Gestern kleine Runde mit dem HT 55/1000 von Dallau über Einbach nach Mudau und über Reisenbach zurück.

Trail im Mariental:



 


nach Einbach:


 

Im Reisenbacher Grund uphill nach Wagenschwend:




Reisenbacher Turm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. Juni 2015)

der nachfolger der bleiente ist wirklich hübsch geworden


----------



## Geistereiche (30. Juni 2015)

Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen.....ich war so um 13:00 unten und bin dann wieder Richtung Wagenschwend hochgedödelt....
Schade!!!!


----------



## Geistereiche (30. Juni 2015)

Und der Trail im Mariental ist seeehr nett - ich fahr ihn nur immer anders herum, von Fahrenbach  kommend den alten Kirchenpfad runter, dann vor bis Strasse Sattelbach-Muckental, kurz hoch Richtung Sattelbach, links ab und vor bis zur Brücke. Ab da den Trail!


----------



## mischuer (30. Juni 2015)

@Geistereiche was Du zum Reisenbacher runter bist ist doch aber Forstweg oder? (orange) 
Zumindest der obere lange Teil, der grüne (Wanderreitkarte) ist ne Art Trail.
Unten ist der Orangene natürlich auch Trail

Frage: kennt jemand den Trail (neben gestrichelter Linie) zum Reisenbacher Grund? da ist doch auch ein Wildzaun in der Nähe.


----------



## Intro (30. Juni 2015)

Am Rande des Odenwaldes unterwegs


----------



## Geistereiche (30. Juni 2015)

Ich bin da nach Komoot gefahren - das wollte mich dann auch so ein paar "Trails" runterschicken, die aus meiner Sicht und Geschwindigkeit auf dem Forstweg durch Holzfällerarbeiten und liegengelassenes Gestrüpp liebevoll dekoriert waren und somit noch weniger zum Befahren taugten als der den es mich dann nach Unter-Ferdinandsdorf geführt hat...... Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen das nächste Mal mehr "suchend" zu fahren (ab Felsenhaus) damit die Route einen besseren Kick kriegt. Fernziel ist aktuell das verlassene Dorf Galmbach. War da schon mal wer?


----------



## mischuer (30. Juni 2015)

ja klar war ich schon sehr nett und verlassen.
Kann man mit dem Kailbachtrail, Hesselbach-Schöllenbach-Trail und dem Trail zum Schloß Waldleinigen gut kombinieren.


----------



## Geistereiche (30. Juni 2015)

Vertrail mir doch mal wie das geht........gips ein gpx?


----------



## mischuer (30. Juni 2015)

klick, klick... fertig. 1300/50. 
Start Wagenschwend.
beim Kailbacher Trail musste aufpassen, den musste so anfahren wie gezeichnet, weil beim direkten Weg zum Trail, der Grundstücksbesitzer nen Zaun in den Weg gebaut hat. Verständlich wenn ne Horde MTBler durchs Grundstück fetzen und ihn fast umrasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (30. Juni 2015)

ach ups bei der Ecksgasse in Hesseneck/Schöllenbach die rechte Strasse nehmen beim Bahngleis, da ists falsch gezeichnet, der Weg ist nicht passierbar so.
Gefahren wird gegen den Uhrzeigersinn 

edith: 6 Trails / 4 Abfahrten


----------



## sharky (30. Juni 2015)

wollen wir mal einen separaten "trails und touren im Odenwald" thread oder "wo ich vor kurzem so rumgefahren bin" thread erstellen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Juni 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> wollen wir mal einen separaten "trails und touren im Odenwald" thread oder "wo ich vor kurzem so rumgefahren bin" thread erstellen?


Klingt gut


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Juni 2015)

Kleine Heimatrunde... was will man bei der Hitze auch sonst tun...

Der Mond war heute ziemlich groß 



Diesen Weg gefühlte 10x hoch und runter. Mir machts Spass 




Dabei auch die Aussicht genießen


----------



## Geistereiche (1. Juli 2015)

@MoeOdenwald : Du weisst schon dass das eigentlich ein Natuschutzgebiet ist???
[USER=4381]@sharky: Wieso - meinst du das sollte hier nicht rein? Von mir aus......
@MoeOdenwald : Thx für das gpx. Probier ich mal aus.......[/USER]


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2015)

Ich sag mal so: 
1 bilderpost und  nach jedem 6-8 postings mit Diskussion zu den trails macht es einfacher und übersichtlicher das zu trennen 
wer Bilder sehen will findet sie hier und die gezielte Suche nach trails kann man dann auch besser vornehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> @MoeOdenwald : Du weisst schon dass das eigentlich ein Natuschutzgebiet ist???
> [USER=4381]@sharky: Wieso - meinst du das sollte hier nicht rein? Von mir aus......
> @MoeOdenwald : Thx für das gpx. Probier ich mal aus.......[/USER]



Ehrliche Antwort: ich bin dort mit dem entsprechenden Respekt vor Ort. Speziell hier vlt. 1x im Jahr zu Zeiten wo mit keinem Verkehr zu rechnen ist. Ob dies io ist??? Lass ich bewusst mal offen.

War ja selber in einem anderen thema gegen eine durchfahrt bzgl. Der wolfsschlucht. Auch wegen Konfliktpotential und wegen Naturschutz.

Gibt hier aber im genug andere Bilder wo man hätte motzen können. Beispiele will ich hier aber bewusst keine nennen.

Keine Entschuldigung, einfach eine ehrliche Antwort 

Mehr gerne auch per pm


----------



## Devilz1985 (2. Juli 2015)

Da lässt es sich wohnen,unterhalb vom Lärmfeuer!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juli 2015)

@Geistereiche

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Thema NSG. Ich werfe einfach mal den Schreckberg/Henschelberg in den Raum. Auch das Nüstenbachtal wird ein NSG werden, in dem ja auch der LBS Cup vom TV Mosbach verläuft.

Im Sinne von einem möglichen Konfliktpotential stimme ich dir bei meinen gezeigten Bild zu. Vielleicht wirklich unglücklich das hier zu zeigen. Ein Radfahrverbot, in Form eines Schildes, wie in der Wolfsschlucht gibt es hier aber nicht. Auch nicht in der Info Broschüre: http://www.mosbach.de/mosmedia/Downloads/Verkehr_Umwelt/Natur/NSG_in_MOS_72dpi.pdf

Bis halt auf die 2m Regel....

Aber wie siehst du das in den von mir genannten Ecken? In denen du vermutlich auch schon Unterwegs gewesen bist. Mit deinem Kommentar an mich wolltest du ja auch etwas ausdrücken oder?


----------



## Geistereiche (2. Juli 2015)

Drive carefully - wer bremst verliert und schont die spärliche Bodenkrume...Ich habe den Pfad übrigens runter geschoben und fahre das N'bachtal auch nur bergauf. Jaaa, so bin ich!
UND AM SONNTAG ZUM LBS-CUP knalle ich dann in einem Stück von Lohrbach wieder runter!!!!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juli 2015)

puhh ... da geb ich mir so viel Mühe beim schreiben ...  Da ich das Thema eigentlich sogar ernst genommen habe.
Vielleicht sollten wir einmal zusammen durch den Schreckberg laufen und an der Teufelskanzel die schöne Aussicht genießen 
(was ich übrigens durchaus auch mal tue).

Edit: Damit es nicht Offtopic wird, da ja wegen dem vielen Kommentaren ohne Bilder schon ein extra Topic eröffnet wurde, noch ein Bild.


----------



## chriiss (2. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## hardtails (2. Juli 2015)

frisch wars heute am melibokus


----------



## Geistereiche (3. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht sollten wir einmal zusammen durch den Schreckberg laufen und an der Teufelskanzel die schöne Aussicht genießen 
(was ich übrigens durchaus auch mal tue).

*LAUFEN????????*


----------



## chriiss (3. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juli 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ist das echt? Sieht so nach Spielzeugeisenbahnlandschaft aus!


 
Ja, ist echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Juli 2015)

also moe, die kurve ist nicht ganz ohne. von oben kommend schon eng. ich kann ein lied von singen
schön zu sehen, wie die revelation da im federweg steht. da ist die pike echt eine andere hausnummer


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juli 2015)

Jo die kurven sind knackig. Bis auf eine machbar   war bei mir mit der fox 36 talas auch schlechter zu fahren *bockig*


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. Juli 2015)

..... angeregt von dem Bild der Gotthardsruine , war ich heute selber da . Scheee da . Bissle bockig beim hoch fahren ( auch bißchen geschoben  ) aber eine super Aussicht


----------



## hardtails (4. Juli 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


>




Ist das das Bergwerk in Schriesheim?


----------



## alex75 (4. Juli 2015)

Nein, das ist der ehemalige Steinbruch Leferenz in Dossenheim.


----------



## sharky (5. Juli 2015)

ist das auch noch im odenwald?


----------



## Geistereiche (5. Juli 2015)

Büchsenhausen? Grad so!


----------



## Geistereiche (5. Juli 2015)

War heute beim LBS Cup in Nüstenbach. ..da haben sie die Leut aller Altersklassen den Hang zur Waldstadt bei gefühlt 36 Grad hochgejagt als ob es kein Morgen mehr gibt. ....und dann um 12.00 alle weiteren Rennen um 1 runde gekürzt. Bin dann heim geradelt und war froh dass meine Rennkarriere beendet ist. ......


----------



## sharky (5. Juli 2015)

ich hab heut mal ein paar km gemacht und war in ecken, von deren existenz ich bis heute nichts wusste... dörfer gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (6. Juli 2015)

Schön - aber wo ist das? Schwarzach?


----------



## Devilz1985 (6. Juli 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> An dem Haus bin ich auch schon einige Male hängen geblieben. Ist wirklich klasse. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ein Forsthaus


Glaube Rote Kandal heisst es aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Velociped (6. Juli 2015)

[QUOTE="Fernziel ist aktuell das verlassene Dorf Galmbach. War da schon mal wer?[/QUOTE]


Wenn ich mal wieder eine kleine Runde fahre, komme ich auch wieder dort vorbei.
Ist nett da.


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2015)

Ich habe eben mal zu galmbach recherchiert. Klingt ja spannend. Ein paar Fragen sind aber geblieben

Das Haus auf dem Bild ist wohl nicht das Forsthaus das gemietet werden kann. Richtig?

Wenn ja dann frage ich mich ob das Ding ab und an renoviert wurde? Von 1835 kann das Ding ja nicht sein in dem doch ganz guten Zustand. Frage mich nur wer und warum das Ding instand hält?


----------



## Velociped (7. Juli 2015)

Nein das Haus steht links hinter Dir, wenn Du das erste Bild ansiehst.

Galmbach wurde Achtzehnhundertschnee aufgegeben, weil es eine Serie von schlechten Ernten gab.
Die Fürsten von Leiningen haben alles (für'n Appel un'n Ei) gekauft und in ihr Jagdrevier integriert. (Sie sind noch heute bei der alteingesessenen Bevölkerung bliebt dafür.)
Die sind es, die das Forsthaus weiter betreiben.
Der Blick in die entgegensetzte Richtung zeigt die Treppe zur Haustür.
Das Haus selbst ist ein typisches Odenwälder Haus.



Alle anderen Gebäude wurden abgerissen. Es sind nur noch die Konturen in der Landschaft zu erkennen, wo sie mal standen. Wenn Du (siehe Bild) links rum fährst liegen die Stellen auf der rechten Seite, vielleicht hundert oder zweihundert Meter weiter.


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2015)

danke. hab eben noch mal ein bißchen recherchiert. lustig wie viel paranormalitätsjäger darauf abfahren und allerlei spuk und hokuspokus da gefunden haben wollen. da bekommt man fast lust mal dort zu übernachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (7. Juli 2015)

Für einen Städter ist die Gegend wahrscheinlich schon bei Tage gruselig.  Wenn grad kein Fluzeug drüber fliegt, ist es dort still. Und ich meine *still*. 
Ich bin grad um die Ecke zuhause. Außer dass schon um 6:00 Uhr ein paar Autos vorbeifahren, ist es in unserem Kaff auch still. 
Ganz normal also.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Niederschlagsradar im Auge noch eine Runde gewagt. Der Regen und die erwartete Abkühlung war dann leider doch bescheiden


----------



## Keeper1407 (7. Juli 2015)

Noch a bissel was zu Galmbach...

...das Forsthaus


 

...das Ortsschild



...der Weg nach Galmbach ist beschwerlich aber er führt durch einen geilen rauen Wald...




...Menschen trifft man sehr selten, eher solche Wesen...


Als Odenwald-MTB`ler sollte man Galmbach schon mal gesehen haben.


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Juli 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> danke. hab eben noch mal ein bißchen recherchiert. lustig wie viel paranormalitätsjäger darauf abfahren und allerlei spuk und hokuspokus da gefunden haben wollen. da bekommt man fast lust mal dort zu übernachten


Bin dabei! Jetzt radel ich aber erst mal hin, die Geister vertreiben......Ich glaub ich mach en Trek-Zorzismus gegen die Superflynomene!


----------



## chriiss (8. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juli 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> die Geister vertreiben


 Vergisses! Dakönntejajederkommen!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2015)

Nicht JEDER ...






Aber interessant, ein Besuch mal eingeplant.


----------



## sharky (8. Juli 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> ...Menschen trifft man sehr selten, eher solche Wesen...


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  die geister!!   








also diese geisterjäger möchte ich echt mal kennenlernen. da gab es laut internet noch einen zweiten trupp. die haben auch allerhand aufgenommen. irgendwelche stimmen die was sagen. die aber sonstwo herkommen können. vermutlich von den teilnehmern.

mein neues hobby wird wohl geisterjäger jäger. herrlich amüsant die jungs


----------



## Velociped (8. Juli 2015)

Verblüffend. Davon hat mir nie jemand was gesagt. Und ich fahr' da ganz unbedarft hin. 
Allerdings, gemerkt hab' ich nichts. 
Vielleicht muss ich mal nachts hin. 
Aber immer schön vorsichtig, nicht dass mir ein paar Frischlinge die Schnürsenkel aufmachen und die Bache dann indigniert ist, wenn ich einem aufs Ringelschwänzchen trete. Ich glaub', die können ganz schön unangenehm werden ... die Bachen. 
Geister könnten dann schon helfen ...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  die geister!!
> 
> 
> mein neues hobby wird wohl geisterjäger jäger. herrlich amüsant die jungs



Davon könnte man auch sicher Interessante Filme drehen 


p.s. Bilder !!! oder ham wa hier nen Sommerloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2015)

Wo issn das? Ich dachte erst: Hemsbach... Aber da passt vieles nicht... Hilf mir mal! @MoeOdenwald


----------



## Keeper1407 (8. Juli 2015)

Obwohl ich 100 km von dort entfernt wohne, es kann nur Schriesheim sein. Rheinebene, REWE-Markt unten links, alles klar.


----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich 100 km von dort entfernt wohne, es kann nur Schriesheim sein. Rheinebene, REWE-Markt unten links, alles klar.


Und Foto von da?
http://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/49.46453/8.67924

Nie dort gewesen. Lohnt sich das?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2015)

Jo, Schriesheim. War unterhalb vom Ölberg  Da fällt mir ein dass ich da mal wieder hin muss. War schon ne ganze weile nicht mehr dort. Wollte nur nicht ganz so arg hier herum spamen. Daher ein Bild


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Und Foto von da?
> http://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/49.46453/8.67924
> 
> Nie dort gewesen. Lohnt sich das?




Schau das du von hier los kommst, dann lohnt es sich schon 
http://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/49.46796/8.68070



Das Bild sollte von deinem markierten Punkt aus gemacht worden sein.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2015)

@Bener

So dann (nicht ganz ohne, je nach Fähigkeit):


p.s den ersten knick von A nach 1 einfach gerade fahren! Hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen...


----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2015)

Danke! Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren! Dann auch gern mit Foto... Könnt aber noch was dauern


----------



## s1monster (8. Juli 2015)

Der Teil zwischen 9 und B macht Laune. Vor allem wenn man von oben aus dem Wald kommt. Da gibt's auch irgendwo ne Hütte auf dem gelben X Weg.












Bilder sind zum Verständnis aus Google kopiert ;-)


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Danke! Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren! Dann auch gern mit Foto... Könnt aber noch was dauern



Gerne 

Die Hütte ist zwischen 3 und 4. Oben bei A hat man die Aussicht in die rheinebene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (9. Juli 2015)

Gestern mal eine kleine Runde um den Schreckberg und das Nüstenbachtal gedreht. Hier am Absprung der Drachenflieger:



und hier das Nüstenbachtal. Mittig rechts sieht man noch den ramponierten Anstieg des LBS-Cup-Rennens zur Waldstadt hoch:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juli 2015)

ALLES NSG  

Aber schön Ecken


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Juli 2015)

Neeeee mein Lieber, das war auf offiziell vorhandenen Wegen über 2 m Breite........ die gibt's da auch! Du musst z.B. nur unterhalb der Kreuzung Masseldorn-Schreckhof von unten her kommend über eine breite trockene Wiese fahren dann kommst du auf den Höhenweg, der oberhalb des Nüstenbachtales endet.... egal! So wurde gefahren:


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Juli 2015)

Hatte also alles seine Rechtsmäßigkeit


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juli 2015)

Da ist aber nicht alles über 2m


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Juli 2015)

Ja nee, der Trail ZUM Schreckhof, und der Weg runter zur Rampe sind da ne Ausnahme...aber sonst!
Achso, und der "offizielle" Wanderweg vom Flugplatz ins Masseldorn aber der ist bald auf 2 m Breite ausgetrampelt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juli 2015)

lass dich nicht "ärgern"  ist im Prinzip auch Wurst...


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Juli 2015)

Kannst du ja gar nicht, kannst du ja gar nicht..........


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juli 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Kannst du ja gar nicht, kannst du ja gar nicht..........




Gut


----------



## chriiss (10. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## slatanic (10. Juli 2015)

Mal en Auto


----------



## Flo_Odw. (11. Juli 2015)

An de Ounäirisch


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. Juli 2015)

Bad König-Spreng-Moussauer Höhe-Marbach-Etzean-Beerfelden-Krähberg-Würzberg-Vielbrunn-Hoam  ...... schöne Runde morgens um 7.30 ....


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Juli 2015)

War heute unterwegs Richtung Geisterstadt. Ist ja meine Pflicht als Geistereiche.....
Erst war da kein Bach wo früher einer war.....Reisenbacher Grund ff..:

 

 


Schnell rauf nach Reisenbach.....und zackig über wildromatische breite Trails ab zum Forsth aus Rote Erde








dann nach Kailbach, von dort aus hurtig de Nuggel buff und rum um de Berg....hupps war ich 

 am Viadukt....







dann zurück nach Kailbach, von dort aus hurtig de Nuggel buff und rum um de Berg....hupps war ich in Galmbach....



 

 

 

 







Einen Geist habe ich nicht gesehen......oder doch?????


----------



## sharky (13. Juli 2015)

dein Gebiss sieht sehr wertvoll aus


----------



## Geistereiche (13. Juli 2015)

Danke...hab ich mir aus dem Geisterschatz machen lassen. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (15. Juli 2015)

Samma bikt hier keiner mehr und macht Bilder?????


----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2015)

´s soll leute geben die nicht nur im forum zugegen sind oder nicht sofort alle bilder innerhalb 12h hochladen

gestern kleine runde von geisterfahrer und mir:

schönes licht bei nüstenbach:





der katzenbuckel, leider etwas zu weit weg für die linse, und die neuen nachbarn der lamas am stockbronner:


 



oberhalb der burg hornberg:


----------



## Geistereiche (15. Juli 2015)

Sind permanente Anwesenheit und sofortige Rückmeldung nicht Pflicht hier??? Ich glaub ich melde mich ab!


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Juli 2015)

Gönzbachtal...



wenn ich meine Ruhe haben will... 80km keine Menschenseele...


 

Abschalten pur...


 
Der Odenwald ist auf seine Art einfach wunderschön.


----------



## canecorso (16. Juli 2015)




----------



## mischuer (16. Juli 2015)

hab nurn allwerweltslangeweiliges MIL1 Miltenberg Bild weil ich am we schon wieder den MIL1 fahren musste, und der Mitfahrer einfach keine Fotos machen will


----------



## mischuer (16. Juli 2015)

Frage: wie ist eigentlich der Trail nach Rüdenau von der Geisersmühle kommend, auf Wanderreit steht hier ne "18" ?


----------



## qlaus (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn das so beginnt, dann ist grober Schotter wohl nicht mehr fern. Himbächel-viadukt in Richtung Felsenmeer. 





Und warm war es auch mehr als notwendig. 


Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2015)

@Keeper1407 
wo ist denn das gönzbachtal? bei vielbrunn / boxbrunn? 


der stufentrail:


 

auf dem eternal trail:


 

zwingenberg:


 


haselburg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (18. Juli 2015)

> wo ist denn das gönzbachtal? bei vielbrunn / boxbrunn?


Zwischen Weckbach und Vielbrunn liegt Gönz im schönen Gönzbachtal.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Juli 2015)

Grüße aus Franken (Würzburg)... Wenn man hier herumfährt lernt man den Odenwald wirklich zu schätzen. Wälder sind hier wirklich wenig ...


----------



## Devilz1985 (21. Juli 2015)

Blick übers Gersprenztal 




Vom Alemannenweg richtung Neunkirchner Höhe geblickt  Alemannenweg hat einige Rampen drin


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Juli 2015)

Ich mag Details


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2015)

@Moe
das ist aber auch nicht das neckartal? 


gestern auf katzenbuckelturm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juli 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> @Moe
> das ist aber auch nicht das neckartal?


Elztal ; -)


----------



## s1monster (23. Juli 2015)

Sind die zwei Biker, welche ich heute Abend gegen 20:30 in Schönbrunn/Haag am Waldrand gesehen habe hier anwesend? Einer hatte ein gelbes Trikot an?! Und einen rot/schwarzen Rucksack? 

Waren zu dritt mit Hunden unterwegs ;-)


----------



## sharky (25. Juli 2015)

odenwälder innovationen.... oder geldmacherei?


----------



## Keeper1407 (25. Juli 2015)

> odenwälder innovationen.... oder geldmacherei?



Ich dachte immer, bei uns gibt`s nur Holz-Dildos...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juli 2015)

Gleich mal "Holz  Helm E  - dildos" zum patent  anmelden ;-) 

Bei dem vielen Wind ist bestimmt noch bissl Holz von abgeknickten Bäumen über


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Juli 2015)

Heute mit klassischem Geröhr, Kind und Minion unterweg. Geniales Wetter


----------



## mischuer (26. Juli 2015)

Warum ist es im Odenwald so schön?


----------



## mischuer (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## Intro (26. Juli 2015)

um Ober-Ramstadt 
super Bild dank hammer CAM


----------



## Devilz1985 (27. Juli 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> Warum ist es im Odenwald so schön?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407432


Schöner Renner von Centurion,gefällt mir sehr gut das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (27. Juli 2015)

Gestern ne Runde über Mörtelstein geradelt. Nach dem Tunnel wird's dann eher ne Tragetour weil viele Bäume auf die Strecke gestürzt sind........


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Juli 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Gestern ne Runde über Mörtelstein geradelt. Nach dem Tunnel wird's dann eher ne Tragetour weil viele Bäume auf die Strecke gestürzt sind........


 
Ist der lange Tunnel auch noch offen?


----------



## Geistereiche (27. Juli 2015)

Ich denke schon - im Juni war er es noch!


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ist der lange Tunnel auch noch offen?


ich glaub der ist nur über winter zu. aber eine motorsense wäre da vermutlich empfehlenswert. ebenso wie eine kappsäge nachm kurzen...


----------



## Geistereiche (28. Juli 2015)

Die Aussage von Sharky kann ich bestätigen - meine Beine zeigen heute noch die Spuren der Brombeer-Zähne aus dem Juni.....trotz gutem Heilfleisch.... Der Weg war dermaßen zugewachsen und wird es vermutlich heute noch mehr sein  - opfert sich wer um's rauszufinden?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Juli 2015)

War schon damals recht zugewachsen, als wir durch sind (Richtung Asbach) 
Mir geht's eigentlich mehr um den Tunnel im allgemeinen. Da langt mir die Info das er noch offen ist.


----------



## sharky (1. August 2015)

heute früh irgendwo im nirgendwo zwischen asbach und wasweißichwo


----------



## Velociped (1. August 2015)

Erst mal übr den Bach 




Hier sollte eigentlich auch Wasser fließen. 
An dieser Stelle sollte man auch noch mal prüfen, ob die Bremsen gut sind. Jetzt geht es runter, steil runter.




Unten kommt man an die Quelle.


 

Oben auch. 




Dann zum See rüber. Angeblich sind es drei, aber tatsächlich nur zwei. 




Und wieder runter.  Die Kirche hat sich schon immer gern auf die Quellen gesetzt.


----------



## boblike (1. August 2015)

Frankenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (1. August 2015)

Rund um Messel


----------



## boblike (1. August 2015)

Und noch mal Franky


----------



## sJany (2. August 2015)

Ich sehe schon, wir sind im gleichen Revier unterwegs. Bei Messel... 





... und am Franky...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. August 2015)

Mal bei Weinheim unterwegs gewesen... Landschaftlich schön, technisch öde (Rundfahrt)...
Anscheinend ist man hier als MTBer auch nicht ganz so beliebt. Stehen hier doch schon überall Hinweiszettel die darauf Aufmerksam machen, dass es eine Straftat ist die Wegweiser zu entfernen. In der Tat war es dann auch so das einige Schilder gefehlt haben. Naja, mit Navi zwar kein Thema aber schon schade.


----------



## Velociped (2. August 2015)




----------



## sharky (2. August 2015)

gestern in amorbach... schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (3. August 2015)

Gestern oberhalb Heddesbach oberer Hackwaldweg, gaaaaanz hinten der Mt. Miau


----------



## mischuer (3. August 2015)

Gestern im Sensbachtal und oben bei Hesselbach (wieder gaaaaanz hinten der Miezebuckl)

Sensbachtal:


 
Hesselbach


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. August 2015)

Gute Runde zum Kopf frei schaufeln und Stress abbauen (Spontanausflug). Und die Erkenntnis gewonnen das ich doch endlich mal die Schläuche aus dem Rad schmeißen sollte  Bisher aber einfach zu faul gewesen bin.


----------



## john_frink (6. August 2015)

In Weinheim muss man echt suchen bis man auf ein paar ordentliche Trails trifft, die Rundstrecke führt teilweise an ein paar wunderbar flowigen Trails vorbei ohne sie einzubinden, aber man hatte wohl kein Bock, ein paar schmalere Pfade in die offizielle Strecke einzufügen. Auf meine damalige Nachfrage wurde mit der 2m Regel argumentiert - da sieht man mal wie geil sich da die Landesregierung mit dem 10% Kompromis herauswindet. 

Der Burgenweg kann dafür manchmal echt ganz gute Passagen aufweisen, bzw. es gibt ein paar gute Abzweige. Hier z.b. in Hemsbach..






Etwas tiefer im Odw..


----------



## sharky (8. August 2015)




----------



## Remedy8 (9. August 2015)

Heute Morgen im Odenwald...


----------



## MChaosbiker (9. August 2015)

Guuuude ..... hät ich des vorher gewußt .... Bad König , über weißen Balken , zum Felsenmeer ( Reichenbach heißt der Ort glaub ich ) und übers gelbe Viereck zurück ..... 73km geht ja noch , aber 1850Höhenmeter ..... Bilder folgen noch


----------



## mischuer (10. August 2015)

Gestern von Hesselbach nach Vielbrunn und etwas Nippelspiel am Eutergrund 

Trail von der Bergstrasse (Hesselbach - Würzberg) den Eutergrund runter:




Oben am Roter-Stein-Weg:


 

Lauseiche:


 

Trail vom Geißelberg nach Westen runter (oberhalb):


 
Trail vom Geißelberg runter (unterhalb), Heidelbeerpfädle:


----------



## mischuer (11. August 2015)

Manchmal sind die Wege auf der Wanderreitkarte zunächst vielversprechend und in Natura dann aber ein durchwachsenes Abenteuer, da beruhigt auch der alte Wegstein nicht.

Sansenhof Richtung Wiesenthal runter:


----------



## sharky (12. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411583


 

Du willst mich ärgern oder???


----------



## sharky (12. August 2015)

ich? nie im leben nicht!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. August 2015)

Ach ... wenn ich so auf das Wetter schau in Mittenwald wird mein Plan am Wochenende die Wettersteinrunde + Schachen zu fahren auch eine lustige Angelegenheit  Genau das Wochenende erwischt was wohl weit und breit das einzige mit regen ist.

Da kann ich mich dann noch einmal ärgern


----------



## mischuer (12. August 2015)

Kollege ist vor 2 Wochen Wettersteinrunde gefahren, sie mussten bei der Hitze die Windjacken anziehen wegen Bremsenviecherattacke im grossen Stil chrchr.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. August 2015)

Cool dann freu ich mich auf den regen


----------



## sharky (12. August 2015)

die Natur braucht den regen! du kannst also mit ruhigem gewissen fahren


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. August 2015)

Die Natur hätte es das Wochenende auch noch verkraftet, da wäre es auch nicht mehr darauf angekommen


----------



## Velociped (12. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 410708



Dafür muss ich nicht mal aufs Rad steigen.


----------



## sharky (12. August 2015)

ich seh einen giebel, kamin und bäume... erhellst du uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (13. August 2015)

Erhellt werden vor allem die Kiefernstämme ... von der Ourewäder Sunn. 
Aber wenn Du es genau wissen willst, es ist in Kailbach.


----------



## Canyon_MTBler (14. August 2015)

mischuer schrieb:


> Frage: wie ist eigentlich der Trail nach Rüdenau von der Geisersmühle kommend, auf Wanderreit steht hier ne "18" ?



Weiß nur das der Trail nach Rüdenau von der Lauseiche ziemlich gut ist (gelbes Quadtrat).
Gehört zu meiner kurzen Hausrunde.


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. August 2015)

> Weiß nur das der Trail nach Rüdenau von der Lauseiche ziemlich gut ist (gelbes Quadtrat).
> Gehört zu meiner kurzen Hausrunde.



Du meinst den weißen Trail in der Mitte von links nach rechts, oder?


----------



## Canyon_MTBler (14. August 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Du meinst den weißen Trail in der Mitte von links nach rechts, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 412120



Yep, genau den.........


----------



## mischuer (14. August 2015)

ja den meinte ich auch, super vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## mischuer (14. August 2015)

noch ne Kartentrailfrage:
wie ist der von preunschen nach kirchzell runter?

Pfeile auf der Karte

Der Nibelungentrail nach Ottorfszell runter, den ich schon runtergehumpelt bin, ist ja etwas leiwangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (14. August 2015)

.


----------



## epic-mtb (15. August 2015)

Grenzsicherung zwischen Bayern und Hessen:
Das müssen wir unbedingt auch noch nach Baden einführen




 

 

 

 393[/ATTACH]




 Am Eutersee der 1. Brückenkopf


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. August 2015)

Tolle Bilder Epic-MTB. Frage: Wo ist der Grenzübergang und wo ist die Brücke?
Wir Badener haben uns schon abgesichert. Ausser Sharky kommt bei uns keiner rein!


----------



## epic-mtb (15. August 2015)

Hallo Keeper J 407!

Der Grenzübergang ist zwischen Würzberg/Hessen und Bxbrunn/Bayern.
Von Boxbrunn kommend auf der B 47 Richtung Michelstadt, ca. 30 m nach der Gaststätte nach lnks abbiegen, auf einem anfangs geteerten Feldweg fahren. Dem Weg immer folgen und man kommt automatisch zur Grenze. Von Würzberg her der Schulzengasse immer gerade aus folgen Richtung Boxbrunn (geschotterter Weg bis zum Wäldachen, dann kurzen Abwärtstrail zum gezeigten Brückchen. Dadurch ist die Stelle einfach zu befahren, früher war da nun ein betoniertes Rohr mit der anschließenden Kurve, was aus Boxbrunner Richtung ein bisschen knifflig war (Absturzgefahr).
Weiterhin ist da von Hessen kommend das ersten Hinweisschild auf die
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1 ,aber beim Fotografieren heute hat mein Handy aufgrund der Lichtreflexion leider überbelichtet.
Und bei uns sind auch Haie willkommen, wenn Sie nicht allzu große Zähne haben und die MIL 1 beherrschen.

Gruß
Walter


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. August 2015)

Servus Walter,

Danke für die Info. Kenne beide Orte, bin aber nicht drauf gekommen. 
Der Grenzübergang sieht echt toll aus und wurde vermutlich erst vor Kurzem so eingerichtet. 
Auf meinem Bild unten sollte der Grenzweg von Boxbrunn zum Grenzposten zu sehen sein.


 

Den Eutersee habe ich so gar nicht erkannt. Lag vielleicht auch am Breitendieler Ortsschild.
Auf jeden Fall eine landschaftlich wunderschöne Ecke mit vielen Tourmöglichkeiten für uns MTB´ler.

Gruß Markus


----------



## sharky (19. August 2015)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. August 2015)

Da bin ich vorhin auch drüber


----------



## Keeper1407 (20. August 2015)

War heute mal wieder am Limes zwischen Walldürn und Miltenberg unterwegs...














 Sorry, meine Kamera war heute nicht gut drauf. Alles etwas unscharf.


----------



## sharky (23. August 2015)

heute im neckartal...m Spätsommer oder frühherbst?


----------



## Geistereiche (23. August 2015)

Bin auch mal wieder da! War in London mit dem Bike unterwegs.  Linksverkehr in der Großstadt ist ja sowas von geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (23. August 2015)

Die Bergstrasse kommt in letzter Zeit etwas zu kurz. Deshalb mal Ohlyturmtrail:


----------



## sharky (23. August 2015)

der neigung der bäume nach zu urteilen ist das gefälle weniger stark, als man es vom bild her denken könnte?


----------



## codit (23. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> der neigung der bäume nach zu urteilen ist das gefälle weniger stark, als man es vom bild her denken könnte?


 Aber nur minimal.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. August 2015)

Eigentlich  ne gute runde

Herbstlich




Der Regen kommt


----------



## mischuer (24. August 2015)

Reisenbacher Grund:


----------



## mischuer (24. August 2015)

Neckarzimmern


----------



## mischuer (24. August 2015)

Miezebuckl von oberhalb Neckarburken


----------



## hardtails (24. August 2015)

Mit Laub vom Sonntag kann ich auch dienen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> heute im neckartal


sharky, Gestern um 00:53 Uhr


Wie hast'n das hingekriegt? Voller Sonnenschein um die Uhrzeit? 

@skwal83: Schaut interessant aus.  Heidelberger Ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. August 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> sharky, Gestern um 00:53 Uhr


das war die säufersonne


----------



## hardtails (24. August 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @skwal83: Schaut interessant aus.  Heidelberger Ecke?



Wenige Meter außerhalb von Wald Michelbach.


----------



## epic-mtb (24. August 2015)

Ich war wieder im Zauber- bzw.Odenwald unterwegs: Dort bauen sie Hinkelsteine oder 

 


 
oder spielen Mühle

 


 
Und dort ist es zu sehen:


----------



## sharky (25. August 2015)




----------



## Remedy8 (26. August 2015)




----------



## sharky (30. August 2015)

kleines Katzenbuckel Panorama von heute früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. August 2015)

Hitzeschlacht heute auf MIL1 und GH1 (Odenwald/Spessart). War nicht so wirklich spaßig bei der Hitze  Zumindest hatte ich heute derbe Probleme damit.


----------



## sharky (31. August 2015)

ja das war gestern sicher kein spaß. da war ich froh, schon um nullsiebenhundert auf dem rad gesessen zu sein 
aber sieht schön aus die gegend


----------



## Das-Licht (3. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nachdem die Vorhölle des Odenwaldes in der Nähe der Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar um Mannheim, Heidelberg und Weinheim, hier sehr selten vertreten ist, nun auch mal ein Beitrag von mir. Ich fahre regelmäßig meine "Hausstrecken", B1 (Birkenau) und Go1 (Gorxheimertal) in etwas abgewandelter Form. Anbei mal "meine" Go1 Route, die ich gegensätzlich zur eigentlichen Route fahre, da ich in Buchklingen starte und ende. Ich habe ca. 32 Km und 950 hm auf dieser Strecke, die neben B1 und Go1 auch AB 1 (Abtsteinach) und den Wanderweg A7 bzw. Nordic Walking Weg A1-schwarz beinhaltet, sowie Passagen des Weinheimer Burgensteigs (Symbol ist eine blaue Burg auf weißem Grund) einschließt.  






Hier die Route vom Bosch Nyon Display.








Start in Buchklingen nahe der Gaststätte "Grüner Baum" mit stetigem teils steilem Anstieg, der durch eine herrliche Fernsicht ins Oberrheintal entschädigt. 







Nahe dem Teufelsstein bei Löhrbach ist einer der interessanten Trails der B1 Route. 







Abseits der regulären Routen fahre ich einen Singletrail auf dem Wanderweg A7 zwischen Ober- und Unter Abtsteinach um zum Parkplatz der Route AB1 zu gelangen. 







Hier ist der Ausgangspunkt der MTB-Route AB1 des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße Odenwald







Da ich nicht nach Unterflockenbach und Trösel hineinfahre, läuft meine Route über Oberflockenbach und den Kalten Herrgot bei Oberkunzenbach. Hier der Blick auf Mannheim nahe des Oberflockenbacher Sportplatzes. 







Blick auf Weinheim über das Müllheimer Tal







...und ja! Es gibt sie! Die offiziell zugelassenen Singletrails in Baden-Württemberg. Hier der Burgensteig oberhalb des Weinheimer Waldschwimmbades auf dem Weg zur Wachenburg und zurück nach Buchklingen.







Neben dem breiten Forstkammweg von Weinheim nach Buchklingen gibt es für Ortskundige immer mal kleine Schlenker auf einige hundert Meter Singletrail parallel zum Hauptweg. 







Hier endet meine Route. Es ist der Einstieg in den Weg von Bild zwei. Diese Stelle ist für die Routen B1 und Go1 etwa je ein Drittel, bzw. zwei Drittel der Strecke.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. September 2015)

Schöne Bilder! 1-2 hab ich von der weinheimer odenwaldrunde erkannt.

Der trail vor dem Schwimmbad zum beispiel


----------



## Geistereiche (4. September 2015)

Coool - ein E-Biker mit 950 hm - aber die Bilder sind schön!


----------



## Das-Licht (4. September 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! 1-2 hab ich von der weinheimer odenwaldrunde erkannt.
> 
> Der trail vor dem Schwimmbad zum beispiel



...ist ja auch nicht schwer... ..mit dem blauen Becken im Hintergrund. 



Geistereiche schrieb:


> Coool - ein E-Biker mit 950 hm - aber die Bilder sind schön!



...da siehste mal... ...was unsereiner sich schon alles zutraut... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/initiative-e-bike-nein-danke.551782/

...den kennst Du schon?


----------



## sharky (6. September 2015)




----------



## Geistereiche (6. September 2015)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...ist ja auch nicht schwer... ..mit dem blauen Becken im Hintergrund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is ja der Hammer!  Hab ich voll verpennt. .....quatsch  mach nur weiter so schöne Bilder und hau rein in die Pedalen. .....deine Kamera ist ja immer geladen. ...du kannst ja deinen Akku anzapfen


----------



## Das-Licht (9. September 2015)

...weil hier ja recht viele Klicks sind mal ein paar aktuelle Infos für Sept.2015...
Die Strecke B1 hat eine ausgeschilderte Umleitung wegen Holzfällarbeiten; sehr lobenwert vom Förster. 
Die Strecke A1 enthält aus dem gleichen Grund ebenfalls eine Teilsperrung - leider ohne Alternativausschilderung, doch immerhin an einer Wegeskreuzung, so dass man nach dem ersten Downhilltrailteilstück links abbiegt und bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder rechts, um auf die Route zu kommen. 
Die Strecke F1 enthält eine Sperrung mit Elektrozaun mitten auf einem ansteigendem Weg etwa 500m nach Kröckelbach. Es gibt keine Umleitung, bzw, mann mus etwas zurück und den ganzen Berg bergauf umfahren bis man auf die Route H1 trifft, die dann irgendwann die F1 kreuzt. Einfacher ist es, in/nach Kröckelbach auf der Südwestseite des Bachlaufes, also rechts ab von der eigentlichen Route, hoch zu fahren.


----------



## sharky (10. September 2015)

aha.. und wo befinden sich diese strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (10. September 2015)

Des is tiefschder hessischer Oudewald. ... so bei Fürth....


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. September 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> aha.. und wo befinden sich diese strecken?


Mensch Kerle, do musch gugge...
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken


----------



## hardtails (10. September 2015)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Die Strecke F1 enthält eine Sperrung mit Elektrozaun mitten auf einem ansteigendem Weg etwa 500m nach Kröckelbach. Es gibt keine Umleitung, bzw, mann mus etwas zurück und den ganzen Berg bergauf umfahren bis man auf die Route H1 trifft, die dann irgendwann die F1 kreuzt. Einfacher ist es, in/nach Kröckelbach auf der Südwestseite des Bachlaufes, also rechts ab von der eigentlichen Route, hoch zu fahren.



An dem Bauernhof der auch schon Anhänger oder Traktoren auf dem Weg parkt oder gleich den ganz Weg zerstört?


----------



## Das-Licht (10. September 2015)

skwal83 schrieb:


> An dem Bauernhof der auch schon Anhänger oder Traktoren auf dem Weg parkt oder gleich den ganz Weg zerstört?


...ja. Hier mal Bilder von mir, von heute, incl. Umleitungsempfehlung und auch einen Hinweis an den mtb-Routen Betreuer werde ich nachher absenden.







Hier kommt man von Kröckelbach und die Beschilderung geht nach links. Meine Empfehlung ist es gerade aus zu fahren, um nicht 500 Metzer weiter bergauf vor einem verschlossenem Weg zu stehen. 






Da wo der Traktor steht, käme man von der Route raus. Man sieht, die Route wird absichtlich blockiert. Es ist Privateigentum. 






Rechts geht der Weg weiter. Auch hier auf Privatgrund. Sollte das auch mal blockiert sein, muss man links den Teerweg weiterfahren und hat einen Umweg von ca. 1Km.


----------



## Das-Licht (10. September 2015)

...so nun auch ein paar Bilder der F1 Strecke. Hier findet man sie: 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/fuerth-f1

Die Strecke beginnt am Rathaus in Fürth. 






Von dort aus geht es via Kröckelbach ganz hinauf auf den Erzberg. 






Auf dem Weg dorthin kann man bis nach Lindenfels schauen. 






Nach Kröckelbach sollte man nicht der Beschilderung folgen. Sie führt auf einen Privatweg, der öfers mal gesperrt ist. 






Nach langem Anstieg kommt man auf der Erzhöhe an, die dann eine schöne Abfahrt bietet. 






Irgendwann kommt man an diese Stelle. Hier kann man weiter der Beschilderung, die Waldtraße hinab, folgen, oder rechts abbiegen auf einen Trail, der dann nebendran noch eine Downhillstrecke bereithält. 






...nicht unbedingt für jedes Fahrrad und jeden Fahrer etwas. Ich hatte gestern Glück, dass ich an der Erzhöhe zwei Jugendliche traf, die diese Strecke kannten. Und so ließ ich sie vorfahren, und passte mich einfach deren Geschwindigkeit und Strecke an. Manchmal wünschte ich mir dann etwas mehr Federweg.  






Wenn es nass ist, soll es nicht so lustig sein. 






...und hier bin ich lieber dran vorbei gefahren...






Danach geht es wieder bergauf nach Altlechtern. 






Oben bei Altlechtern...






...gibt es dann ein Klangkarussell  






...und es geht überall hin. Ein Autobahnhinweisschild vermisse ich. 






Schöne Singletrails führen auf den Wagenberg.






Von einer Forststraße hat man den Ausblick über den Odenwald bis hinüber nach Worms und ins Rheingau. Hier begegnete ich heute einem weiteren Mountainbiker, und wir fuhren fortan - ohne auch nur unsere Namen zu kennen - gemeinsam die F1 bis nach Fürth. Ein schönes Erlebnis. Ihm erzählte ich von einem Mann der dort im Wald wohnt. Das kannte er noch nicht, und so besuchten wir diesen Einsiedler. 






...und dann kommt man plötzlich zum Odenwald-Tipianer.   http://www.wildniskurs.de/odenwald-tipianer.html






Eine dreiviertel Stunde unterhielten wir uns über das Nomadenleben.  






...und einen Blick in die gute Stube gab es auch. 






Weiter ging es dann sehr rasant bergab Richtung Fahrenbach. 






...und wessen Rad dann doch etwas schwächelt, der kann zumindest wochentags bei Michels Bikeshop das Nötigste herrichten lassen. 
http://www.michels-bike-shop.de/






Zurück geht es dann über Feldwege bis nach Fürth ans Rathaus, wo für mich die Tour mit dem Rad endet und im Auto wieder nach Hause geht.


----------



## Devilz1985 (12. September 2015)

Ahh die Strecke ist auch echt schön hat ja ein wenig Trailanteil und viele Ausblicke im schönen Odw aber der Bauer ist der Hammer Naja ist ja Privat


----------



## Das-Licht (14. September 2015)

Hier mal ein Bildbericht der Strecke A1, die in Unter-Abtsteinach beginnt und endet.






Kurz vor der Einfahrt aus Richtung Gorxheimertal nach Unter-Abtsteinach befindet sich in einer Kurve rechts ein Parkplatz mit der Wegetafel und dem Ausgangspunkt für die Strecke A1.






Es geht vorbei am neu eröffneten alla-hopp Gelände durch den Ort.






Nach steilem Anstieg und einer leicht ansteigenden Fahrt über Forstwege kommt man zum Buddhistenkloster bei Siedelsbrunn.






Weiter bergauf kann man immer wieder mal einen schönen Blick ins Oberrheintal genießen. Hier unterhalb der Sendestation des Hessischen Rundfunks mit Blick auf Mannheim und Ludwigshafen über Weinheim.






Weithin sichtbar und bekannt ist der Sendemast auf dem Hardtberg bei Siedelsbrunn.






Von dort führen Forststraßen, Singletrails und schöne Abfahrten in Richtung Heiligkreuzsteinach.






Rechts gehts runter. Links kann man auch lang, wenn man es eher ruhig haben möchte.






An der Hohenöder Höhe ist dann der Wendepunkt der Strecke. Hier fährt man Richtung Lichtenklinger Hof.






Der Lichtenklinger Hof. Von hier aus geht es wieder hinauf nach Siedelsbrunn. Wer es richtig hart will, nimmt den Wandersteig S6. Er kommt ebenso wie die A1 Route, wieder am Buddhistenkloster raus. Der Wandersteig entspricht stellenweise einem echten Schwierigkeitsgrad S2-S3; und es geht bergauf.






Zwischen Siedelsbrunn und Ober-Abtsteinach geht es dann Richtung Löhrbach, über Höhenrücken und Felder mit herrlichen Aussichten. Hier in der Nähe des Götzensteins am Schnittpunkt mit der Route B1.






Nach Durchfahren des oberen Löhrbacher Tales schaut man an einem Schnittpunkt der Routen Go1, B1 und A1 auf Löhrbach.






...und noch einmal ein herrlicher Blick in das Oberrheintal - bei gutem Wetter bis zur Pfalz.






Nach einem steinigem Anstieg, der Blick auf Ober Abtsteinach. Von hier geht es durch den Ort wieder an den Hardtberg, und im Wald hinab nach Unter-Abtsteinach. Alternativ besteht hier die Möglichkeit, den Nordic Walking-Weg A1 (schwarz) zu nehmen. Man kürzt etwa 1,5 Km ab und tauscht die Ortsdurchfahrt gegen einen Feld-und Waldtrail.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. September 2015)




----------



## epic-mtb (15. September 2015)

Nachtrag zur Grenze Bayern/Hessen bzw. Boxbrunn/Würzberg:
Der erste Hinweis auf die GH 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic-mtb (15. September 2015)

Überall geht es nach Gotte(r)s-Dorf, gerade vom Schäferskreuz aus


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. September 2015)

So sieht`s aus... alle Wege führen nach Gottersdorf!

Noch a bissel Kulturwissen zum Kreuz: Die Bayern sagen tatsächlich Schäferskreuz dazu, wir Badener nennen es das rote Kreuz. Da das Kreuz auf unserer Seite der Landesgrenze steht (vielleicht 5 Meter), haben wir natürlich auch recht.


----------



## chriiss (16. September 2015)

.


----------



## kumpel01 (16. September 2015)

@chriiss Informier dich erst mal richtig.  Wenn hier Geld versenkt wurde, dann das von Herrn Hopp,der die ganzen Anlagen auf seine Kosten baut. ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## chriiss (16. September 2015)

.


----------



## Das-Licht (16. September 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bekannt! Dennoch bleibe ich bei der Aussage, dass das Geld einem sinnvolleren Zweck hätte zugeführt werden können.
> Das spielt es für mich keine Rolle, ob es sich um eine Spende von Herrn Hopp oder öffentliche Gelder handelt, weil ich es eben eher als eine Verschandelung der Landschaft/des Ortes betrachte (vgl. Schlumpfhausen).
> Der gleiche "Park" in Weinheim, Heidelberg, Bensheim ....(was weiß ich wo) und meine Beurteilung würde anders ausfallen, zumal ich denke, dass die Nutzung auf Dauer eher mau sein wird (Ich lasse mich nach angemessener Zeit aber gerne eines Besseren belehren).
> 
> Nur weil Du vielleicht anderer Meinung bist, brauchst Du mir nicht zu unterstellen ich sei nicht hinreichend informiert!




Es gibt eine ähnliche Anlage - die "Pilot"anlage - in Schwetzingen. Diese erfreut sich hoher Beliebtheit. Für einen Sport-Treibenden, mag das Ganze auf den ersten Blick, im ersten Gedanken tatsächlich "lächerlich" oder auch "spielerisch" wirken. So erging es mir auch als ich erstmalig die Anlage in Schwetzingen besuchte. Insbesondere wochenends besteht das Publikum aus Familien mit Kindern, unsportlichen Menschen, und der "sehen und zeigen" Fraktion. Gut... ...Letztere kaufen sich ein Rotwild um am Kaffeehaus vorzufahren, und einen Defender oder Wrangler in Expeditionsausstattung für den gleichen Zweck. Diese unangenehme Gruppe ist also überall dort zu finden, wo sie sich mittels Wichtigtuerei glaubt hervorheben zu können - und nicht merkt, dass selbst das elfjährige Mädchen vom Lande derlei Oberflächlichkeit durchschaut. Da kann der alla-hopp Park nix dazu. Die anderen beiden Gruppen werden jedoch über diese Abenteuerspielplatz-Atmosphäre an Bewegung herangeführt. Und Bewegungsmangel, mit der Folge, dass bereits über 50% der Bevölkerung übergewichtig sind, ist ja ein großes Problem für die individuelle und allgemeine Gesundheit. Insofern betrachte ich die Parks nicht als Hoppsches Denkmal - wie Manche sagen, sondern als Experiment und Chance, Menschen zu mehr Bewegung zu animieren, indem sie dort völlig unverbindlich und ohne sich zu blamieren, mal antesten können, was überhaupt noch geht. Nebenbei... ...wenn man die dort beschriebenen Übungen bsp. tatsächlich täglich in der Anlage mit entsprechender Wiederholungsrate machen würde, dann hat das tatsächlich einen Trainingseffekt.  - keine Rechtfertigung oder Verteidigung meinerseits, nur meine inzwischen geänderte Meinung zu diesen Parks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (16. September 2015)

Ok, ich relativiere meine Aussage. Mich nervt die allgemeine Haltung hierzulande, immer alles kritisieren zu wollen. Und bei der Anmerkung "Geld versenkt" dachte ich automatisch an öffentliche Mittel, da der Wortlaut in diesem Zusammenhang halt am meisten gebraucht wird. 

Bei den "Alla Hopp" Anlagen handelt es sich aber wie gesagt um privat finanzierte Geschichten, da verbietet es sich meiner Meinung nach, von Geldverschwendung zu sprechen. Herr Hopp könnte ja sein Geld auch gewinnbringend in der Schweiz oder auf den Caymans anlegen, aber er versucht, die Bevölkerung mit seinen Parks zu Sport und Bewegung zu animieren. Und das finde ich persönlich schon eine gute Sache.

Aber lassen wir es dabei bewenden...


----------



## Geistereiche (17. September 2015)

Schaaade, hatte schon Popcorn geholt.......


----------



## Das-Licht (17. September 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Schaaade, hatte schon Popcorn geholt.......



...na wenn Du die Tüte nicht aufgemacht hast; soo schnell werden die ja nicht schlecht... ...und hier im MTB-Forum, wird die Tüte bis zum Wochenende garantiert angerissen.


----------



## Paykatt (17. September 2015)

Auch mal von mir 2 HD Bilder von Gestern am Seebachtrail von Reichenbuch nach Gerach und am Schreckberg. Soooo nass wars gar nicht .


----------



## hardtails (17. September 2015)

einfach ins lampenforum gehen, da wird man kugelrund vor lauter popcorn.


----------



## Geistereiche (17. September 2015)

skwal83 schrieb:


> einfach ins lampenforum gehen, da wird man kugelrund vor lauter popcorn.


Bin da mal eben in den ersten rein - boah herrscht da ein Ton. Ist ja echt ne Kuschelecke hier.... Da gehört mal aufgeräumt so à la


----------



## chriiss (17. September 2015)

.


----------



## sharky (18. September 2015)

könnt ihr euren zwist bitte per PM klären und den rest hier vor euren romanen, die außer den beteiligten wohl eh keinen interessieren, verschonen? danke!

so... back on topic!


----------



## sharky (18. September 2015)

abendstimmung zwischen itter- und sensbachtal mit Blick Richtung Katzenbuckel


----------



## Das-Licht (20. September 2015)

Hier nun mal ein Bildbericht der Strecke H1 Hammelbach. Das Wetter war die ganze Woche über recht schlecht, so dass ich erst heute morgen, noch im Frühdunst, einige Bilder machen konnte. Die Strecke H1 ist mit unterschiedlichen Herausforderungen versehen, und aufgrund ihrer Dreiteilung auch für Anfänger geeignet. Wem die ca. 500 hm konditionell nicht reichen, hat zudem die Möglichkeit, mit ca. 5 Mehrkilometern einen Anteil der Route F1 Fürth, mit einzufügen. Am Schardthof, nahe der Tromm kann man zudem auf die Route R1 Rimbach kommen, und im dritten Teil der H1 Route, der ab Litzelbach beginnt, ist außerdem eine Transferroute zur GrE1 Gras-Ellenbach ausgeschildert.






An einem ausgewiesenem Parkplatz, der in einer Senke neben der Fahrbahn liegt, und auf dem auch eine Busstation ist, beginnt die Route H1.






Durch den alten Ortskern geht es dann in die Felder.






Oberhalb von Hammelbach hat man nun die Wahl, ob man die komplette Route fahren möchte, oder nur Teile davon.






Die grüne Linie ist die Original-Route, die orange Linie führt auf das zweite von drei Teilstücken.






Die Überwaldglocke.






Altlechtern; gemeinsame Route von H1 und F1.






Schmale, bei Nässe rutschige Trails in Hanglage.






Unter Anderem hier kann man auch F1 anstelle H1 fahren, wenn man mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter machen möchte.






Im zweiten Teil trifft man auf eine Übungsstrecke für Motocross und Trail.






...und die Routenverlängerer kämen hier wieder zurück auf die gemeinsame H1 und F1 Route.






Diese führt über interessante Waldwege und diesen von hunderten Wurzeln gesäumten Anstieg zum Tipianer.






Hier geht´s zum Odenwaldtipianer.






Blick auf Hammelbach, am Ende des zweiten Teilabschnittes. Nun könnte man wieder im Ort zum Parkplatz fahren, oder man folgt der Beschilderung, vorbei am Hammelbacher Campingplatz Richtung Litzelbach. In Litzelbach geht dann hinter einem Postriefkasten der Weg als steiler ausgewaschener Anstieg in den dritten Teil, Richtung Litzelbacher Sandsteinbruch.






Schöne Wege führen stellenweise durch eine Urwaldähnliche Landschaft. Ein Abstecher zu den ehemaligen Buntsandsteinbrüchen macht ca. 150m aus.






Um diese Jahreszeit findet man dann Dopingmittel frei Haus.






Zurück geht es dann nach Hammelbach.






Und man wir vorbei am Freibad zum Parkplatz geführt.

Gerade MTBler, die mal das MTB-Paradies Odenwald besuchen möchten, können bsp. den Campingplatz in Hammelbach für eine Reihe von Routen als Startpunkt wählen. Hammelbach ist eine Route, die auch Anfängern kurze Fahrmöglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. September 2015)

so, gestern mal das schöne wetter genutzt und odenwald xxl gefahren  

gestartet wurde leicht außerhalb des odenwalds.... blick ins neckarbecken




die ersten s-kurven trails:


 

im hintergrund zu erkennen: das ziel 


 

nen mitfahrer gefunden:


 


tolle trails im neckartal:




eicheln gibts auch schon:




steintürmchen bei eberbach:


 

endlich oben auf dem katzenbuckel:


 

der steinerne tisch oberhalb der wolfsschlucht:


 

die burg zwingenberg, gerade so zu erkennen:


 

der klassiker auf dem rückweg, endlich wieder passierbar 


 

trails richtung mosbach:


 

und am ende stand ordentlich was auf der uhr...


----------



## MChaosbiker (27. September 2015)

..... Respekt und coole Bilder .....


----------



## sharky (27. September 2015)

wir haben´s schon schön hier. nicht die pfalz, aber von den 3.000 tiefenmetern hab ich ca. 90% auf trails gemacht. das kann sich schon sehen lassen. der einzige wermutstropfen ist, dass es vom katzenbuckel zum neckar runter einfach keine wirklich gescheite trailabfahrt gibt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. September 2015)

Coole runde @sharky 

Bei mir hats nicht einmal mit dem Geburtstag geklappt. Lag 2 Tage mit Magen darm im Bett


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. September 2015)

Panorama


----------



## sharky (29. September 2015)

ja wo is au deeees?


----------



## Keeper1407 (29. September 2015)

> ja wo is au deeees?


Schwer. Im Hintergrund sehe ich den Katzebuggel. Vorne das Dorf mit weißem Kirchturm - könnte Ober-Scheidental sein. Bin aber kein Local...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. September 2015)

Man blickt über Reichenbuch auf den Katzenbuckel. Links ist das Neckartal.


----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2015)

herbststimmung am assulzer hif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (2. Oktober 2015)

War auch mal wieder im Odenwald unterwegs


----------



## canecorso (5. Oktober 2015)

Und mal wieder eins von mir . . .


----------



## Vmichael (5. Oktober 2015)

@
*canecorso* 
Wo ist das?
Grüße aus AB


----------



## canecorso (5. Oktober 2015)

Am Frankenstein, etwas hinter den Magnetsteinen.


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2015)

herbststimmung im neckartal bei zwingenberg


----------



## chriiss (11. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (11. Oktober 2015)

Heute mal ein kurzer Bericht über die Strecke R1 Rimbach.

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/rimbach-r1

Mir persönlich hat nur der erste Teil der Strecke, bis zur Tromm und zum Irenenturm gefallen. Die zweite Hälfte geht es - mit kurzen wenigen Ausnahmen - nur über breite Feldwege und Teerstraßen zurück nach Rimbach. Der - aus meiner Sicht eigentlich interessante Teil - ist der konditionell anspruchsvolle Anstieg zur Tromm, und dort dann die Fahrt über einen Trail der Schwierigkeitsstufe S1-2. Mit etwas Geschick kann man sich den Weg so legen, dass man den Trail zwei mal fährt. Ich nutze die R1 Strecke dann so, dass ich nicht an dem eigenen Startpunkt in Rimbach starte, sondern am Waldparkplatz am Ende des Hammelsbacher Weges nahe der Fuhrshöfe.






Hier der Waldparkplatz, den ich als Startpunkt nutze, um mir die Ortsdurchfahrt zu ersparen.






An dieser Abzweigung kann man sich entscheiden, ob man den ausgeschilderten Weg auf die Tromm nimmt, oder dem roten Pfeil nach weiter fährt um abermals nach wenigen hundert Metern an das Trailende zu kommen, dort hoch fährt, oder der Beschilderung weiter folgt bis zum Irenenturm.






Oben auf der Tromm.






Blick auf den HR-Sendetrum in Siedelsbrunn. Hier auf der Tromm treffen an verschiedenen Stellen die Geo-Naturpark Routen H1-Hammelbach, Wa1-Wald-Michelbach, R1 - Rimbach, F1-Fürth und Mö1-Mörlenbach, aufeinander.






Der Originalweg geht den grünen Lininen nach entlang, und die rote Linie kommt vom Irenenturm und führt abermals auf den Trail. So kann man sich den langweiligen Teil über Zotzenbach sparen und kann wieder zum Waldparkplatz fahren.






Die warnende Kennzeichnung ist zu Recht angebracht. Bei Nässe ist der Trail kaum ohne "Zwangsabstieg" zu fahren. Selbst bei trockenem Wetter, und unserem zweitem Fototermin auf dem Trail erlebten wir bei zehn Fahrern/Fahrerinnen, die dort in dieser Zeit an unserer Fotostrecke entlang fuhren zwei Abstiege und zwei Stürze. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass Sonntag war.






...man kann vorsichtig fahren...






...oder auch etwas zügiger; Protektoren machen Sinn.






Auf den Bildern sieht es harmloser aus, als es ist.






Downhiller lachen wohl über den Trail, doch für normale Tourenbiker und Deren "Material" ist der Trail eine spannende Herausforderung.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (12. Oktober 2015)

Gestern, mitten im Rodensteiner Land mit Blick auf Fränkisch-Crumbach. (Oberhalb Helleheck)
Wunderschöner Herbsttag...


----------



## Geistereiche (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich war endlich auch mal wieder unterwegs - nach 4 Wochen Rotz und Geschäftsreisen..... kleine Tour Lohrbach-Margarethenschlucht-Guttenbach-Breitenbronn-Kalkofen Hohberg-Obrigheim-Nüstenbach-Lohrbach........


----------



## otzbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

Eröffnung der Schlambes-Saison.


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2015)

Herbstzeit ist crosser Zeit


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2015)

Hast Du keine farblich passende Kuh gefunden? Möööp!


----------



## sharky (21. Oktober 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hast Du keine farblich passende Kuh gefunden? Möööp!


lieber ohne farblich abgestimmte kuh als mit nem mosbacher ochs


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2015)

Mal schauen, ob es bei dem Credo bleibt... (;


----------



## Keeper1407 (30. Oktober 2015)

Zwischen Würzberg und Breitenbach...


----------



## Velociped (1. November 2015)

Herbststimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (2. November 2015)

Unten auf der Brücke zwischen Weissbach und Seebach ist goldener Herbst!


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2015)

Gestern von Siedelsbrunn aus


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. November 2015)




----------



## hardtails (3. November 2015)

hinein in den Nebel


----------



## sharky (8. November 2015)

odenwälder urviech...





...und sein lebensraum


----------



## Das-Licht (8. November 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> odenwälder urviech...



...und? Wie hat er geschmeckt?


----------



## canecorso (9. November 2015)




----------



## Das-Licht (9. November 2015)

...nach postoperativer Rekonvaleszenz mal eine Streckenbeschreibung der Geo-Naurpark-Route Wa1-Wald-Michelbach.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/wald-michelbach-wa1

Das Wetter am war für einen Sonntag im November mit strahlendem Sonnenschein bei +18°C im Odenwald, geradezu sensationell. Trotzdem wunderte es mich, dass ich lediglich auf der Tromm einem MTB-Pärchen begegnete, und sonst keine MTBler sah. Auch die Spuren im Wald nach dem Regen des vorangegangenen Tages, zeigten mir nur Fußgängerprofile. Schade, wer das Wetter nicht nutzte.





Auf einem Parkplatz im Ortskern von Wald-Michelbach geht es los.





Erst mal führt die Strecke durch den Ort. Hier muss man direkt nach den Bahnschienen nach links zum ehemaligen Bahnhofsgebäude.





Und auch hier muss man genau auf die Beschilderung achten. Links bergauf geht es lang - Richtung Hartenrod.





In Hartenrod gibt es diese Bedarfsampel, lediglich mit Indukionsschleife. Auf Aluräder, selbst mit E-Motor, reagiert sie nicht. Eine Handschaltung gibt es nicht. Also bin ich abgestiegen und habe geschoben. ;-) Bis hier her erfordert die Wegeführung Aufmerksamkeit. Und auch im weiterem Verlauf der Strecke Wa1 fehlt so manches Schild.  Ein Navi mit GPX Track ist bei der Erstbefahrung sinnvoll.





Blick auf Hartenrod.





Und freie Sicht bis nach Siedelsbrunn zum HR-Sendemast, vom Hilsberg aus.





Auch die Tromm ist bereits in greifbarer Nähe. Wer nun direkt dort hin fahren möchte, fährt an der rechts ausweisenden Beschilderung geradeaus weiter; dort wo der Pavillion und die Silagerollen liegen. An der Stelle, ca. 300m entfernt, kommt man später nach ca. 20Km Fahrt wieder vorbei.





Endlich, nachdem man auch Kocherbach passiert hat, kommen die interessanten Wegeabschnitte. Hier kurz nach Kocherbach...





...und oberhalb von Kocherbach über Singletrails...





...und dunkle Stangenwäldchen mit Wurzelpassagen geht es Richtung Scharbach.





Landschaft oberhalb von Scharbach.





Oben auf der Tromm.





Am Schardhof ist der Wendepunkt der Route. Aktuell ist der Weg wegen Holzfällung gesperrt. Und selbst wenn er nicht gesperrt ist... ...links lang ist es interessanter zu fahren.





Der Singletrail führt wieder Richtung Tromm. Deshalb muss man irgendwann schauen, einen der Pfade rechts hinunter Richtung Weschnitztal zu nehmen, bis man auf die erste Forststraße stößt, welche man dann Richtung Süden fährt. Da tauchen dann alsbald auch wieder die Auszeichnungen R1 und Wa1 auf. Den harten Trail direkt an der Tromm habe ich ja bei R1 bereits bebildert beschrieben.





Der Ireneturm an der Tromm. Von hier aus geht es dann Richtung Gadern.





Blick auf Gadern vom Schimmelberg aus.





Richtig steil auf einem anfangs matschigem belaubtem Pfad geht es hinunter nach Wald-Michelbach.





Den Weg kann man im Spätherbst suchen.





Zurück im Ortskern von Wald-Michelbach. Anfangs der ersten Fahrt hatte ich die Befürchtung die Strecke sei eine langweilige Nebenstraßen- und Feldwegstrecke. Doch nach Kocherbach wurde es dann doch sehr schön zu fahren. Technisch - zumindest in dieser Jahreszeit - nicht ganz ohne. Ich werde hier bestimmt noch ab und an mal fahren.


----------



## hardtails (9. November 2015)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Zurück im Ortskern von Wald-Michelbach. Anfangs der ersten Fahrt hatte ich die Befürchtung die Strecke sei eine langweilige Nebenstraßen- und Feldwegstrecke. Doch nach Kocherbach wurde es dann doch sehr schön zu fahren.



Ich hab die Strekce bislang genau deshalb auch nicht gefahren. Auf den Streckenteile die mir auf der üblichen Runde begegnen fand ich sie nicht toll. Aber das sieht ja ganz vernünftig aus, dann werde ich sie auch mal fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. November 2015)

frühmorgendliche ausfahrt


----------



## sharky (14. November 2015)

bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der noch auf dem rad sitzt? 
schön war´s heute, absolutes traumwetter


----------



## Geistereiche (16. November 2015)

Nee nee bin schon gefahren gestern - aber nicht in NSG's.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. November 2015)

Ein Naturschutzgebiet, zwei Naturschutzgebiet's?


----------



## sharky (17. November 2015)

naturschtzgebieter! wenn es eine naturschutzgebietin ist, sind es dann logischer weise naturschutzgebieterinnen...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. November 2015)

Ich hab ein deja vu 

bin die letzte zeit leider kaum zum biken gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (17. November 2015)

Den Naturschurz möchte ich gerne mal sehen......wer lang hat - lässt lang hängen!


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. November 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt Fussball gucken....


----------



## mischuer (21. November 2015)

nördlich von Neunkirchen oberhalb Neckar


----------



## Remedy8 (22. November 2015)

Dem ersten Schnee heute Morgen gleich mal "Hallo" gesagt


----------



## sharky (22. November 2015)

der erste Schnee an der hohen Straße und hinter Bullau


----------



## codit (22. November 2015)

Traumstimmung bei erstem Schnee im Fürstenlager an der Bergstrasse:



Auf dem Weg zum Fuchstrail:


----------



## Brickowski (22. November 2015)

Herrlich.


----------



## mischuer (23. November 2015)

Crosser am Seebach


----------



## mischuer (23. November 2015)

2 Std. vorher noch Schnee


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Dezember 2015)

Komme zwar überhaupt nicht zum biken bzw.nur zum laufen... aber immerhin aus gutem Grund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (5. Dezember 2015)

Das herrliche Wetter lud heute dazu ein, mich die Mörlenbach-Röute Mb1 fotografieren zu lassen. Die Route ist ca. 43 km lang und hat etwa 1400 Höhenmeter. Es ist eine Strecke die sehr viel Kondition und stellenweise auch hohes Fahrkönnen abverlangt. Das derzeitige Wetter mit stark aufgeweichten, matschigen, verfahrenen und verlaubten Waldwegen erschwert die Strecke nochmal deutlich. Teilweise war der Matsch so tief, dass man selbst leicht bergab nahe am steckenbleiben war. Zumindest fuhr es sich stellenweise, als ob man zwei platte Reifen hätte. Seine Spur konnte man zwar anvisieren, doch man rutschte dann doch woanders lang. Nach ersten Erfahrungen mit dieser Strecke in den letzten Wochen, packte ich mir einen Müsliriegel und ein trockenes Unterhemd ein, und fuhr mit Regenschutzüberziehern an den Schuhen. 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/moerlenbach-mb1








Am Bürgerhaus in Mörlenbach geht es los. 







Der Weg zum Kreiswald im Dezember, morgens um halb Zehn. 







Blick auf Mörlenbach und das Weschnitztal







Wir bleiben da stecken, wo Andere erst gar nicht hinkommen.  







Fernblick nahe der Juhöhe aus dem Odenwald gen Westen über die Oberrheinebene bis in den Pfälzerwald. 







...und hier ein Blick nach Osten über das Weschnitztal auf den Überwälder Bergrücken. Dort irgendwo wartet Stunden später der Irenenturm. 







Der Vierritterturm oberhalb von Hemsbach







Über Reisen, der Blick gen Südwesten über Birkenau zur Weinheimer Wachenburg








So ging es dann nach Reisen über Vöckelsbach und Weiher bis nach Mengelbach. Breite Forstautobahnen und oft geteerte Feldwege. Dauernd Buckel hoch und wieder runter. Konditionell fordernd doch etwas langweilig. 







Irgendwo nahe Stallenkandel, Zotzenbach und Mengelbach treffen sich immer wieder die Wege Mb1 und R1, bis hinauf zum Irenenturm. 







Mit dem Irenenturm hat man den konditionellen und höhenmetrischen Höhepunkt erreicht. Ich empfehle, hier erst einmal eine längere Pause einzulegen, und bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen das verschwitzte Unterhemd gegen ein trockenes zu tauschen. Eine Kleinigkeit zu Essen ist auch nicht verkehrt. Ab jetzt geht es nur noch bergab, und man hat mit ca. 33 Km den Löwenanteil geschafft. Nun folgt die Abfahrt, die zwei Varianten bietet. 







Wer nicht wirklich, wirklich absolut sicher auf Trails der Stufe S2 bis S3 ist, fährt nun besser der gelb gekennzeichneten Umleitung nach. Geübte Fahrer mit entsprechender Ausrüstung und passendem MTB werden hingegen nun ihren Spaß haben... ...der sich allerdings bei der derzeitigen Witterung, dem aufgeweichten Boden mit nassen Wurzeln und Steinen und manch quer liegendem Baum, je nach Tagesform relativiert. Man sollte die Warnschilder ernst nehmen! 







Der Trail! Ganz toll, wenn man sich dort hinab balanciert, und Wanderer meinen, sie müssen dort zu Fuß hoch. 







Irgendwas bleibt bis jetzt hier bei mir immer hängen Pedale oder Lenker. Irgendwann schaff´auch ich das.  







Zum Abschluss noch ein Blick über Zotzenbach. Da fährt man dann durch, und fast nur noch Straße zurück zum Bürgerhaus. Die Mb1 Strecke eignet sich gut, wenn man sich auf Amateur-MTB-Veranstaltungen vorbereiten will, da sie alle notwendigen Fähigkeiten abfordert. Als MTB-Tour sollte man das Ganze als Tagestour planen, und womöglich auch irgendwo einkehren. Mit dem Pedelec brauche ich trotzdem noch etwa 3,5 Stunden und nudle den 400er Bosch Akku bis auf ca. 30% leer.


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2015)

so einen bikeanzug will ich auch


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Dezember 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> so einen bikeanzug will ich auch



bei gelegenheit zeig ich dir mal noch die handschuhe, du wirst vor neid platzen


----------



## Velociped (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Das-Licht (6. Dezember 2015)

B2, N, Felsenmeer... ...Felsberg, Lautertal?


----------



## Keeper1407 (6. Dezember 2015)

Spritzenmühle bei Pfohlbach


 

Wannenberg Bürgstadt, Blick auf Eichenbühl


 

Centgrafenkapelle, Blick auf Miltenberg


 
Tolle Nikolaus-Tour rund um Miltenberg. Wo es schattig war, war es gefroren und lausig kalt. Weiter oben in der Sonne war es einfach nur schön.


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2015)

@Velociped 
welches felsenmeer ist denn das ausgeschildert?

@Keeper1407 
sehr schön


----------



## DermitdemE (7. Dezember 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Wannenberg Bürgstadt, Blick auf Eichenbühl


Ui, an dem einen Baum auf dem Schild und in Realität sieht man auch auch das Waldsterben. 

Aber die Bilder sonst hier machen Lust auf Neues in 2016.


----------



## BassT-73 (7. Dezember 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Ui, an dem einen Baum auf dem Schild und in Realität sieht man auch auch das Waldsterben.
> 
> Aber die Bilder sonst hier machen Lust auf Neues in 2016.



Ich glaube das sind Lärchen....is normal das die im Winter die Nadel verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (7. Dezember 2015)

Gestern etwas rumgemiezt.

Miezebuckl





Katzensteig nach Eberbach:





Katzensteig:





Bei den Steinmännchen aufm Scheuerberg oberhalb Eberbach:






Die Sonne kam dann nochmal raus
Blick nach Obrigheim oberhalb Binau:


----------



## mischuer (7. Dezember 2015)

eins hab ich noch:


----------



## Velociped (7. Dezember 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> welches felsenmeer ist denn das ausgeschildert?



Bei Bullau.


----------



## epic-mtb (8. Dezember 2015)

Nun Bilder vom ersten Schnee Ende November, Zauberwald zwischen Reichartshausen und Neudorf


 

Auch das Low-Problem-Bike ist auf Winter umgerüstet


----------



## epic-mtb (8. Dezember 2015)

Die Nikolaus-Tour am Sonntag war mehr eine Frühlingstour. aber trotzdem wunderschön: Dank Clemens, der wieder seine Frau (en) motivieren konnte, uns mit Glühwein und Süßem zu versorgen. 
Hier sieht man sehr gut, dass Miltenberg das Bindeglied zwischen Odenwald und Spessart ist (liegt in beiden Mittelgebirgen), deshalb ich das Bild auch im Spessart-Thread zeige. 
Je nach Gemütslage: Ein Nebel- oder fast Gletschertal,  die Sonne kommt durch, oder der Nebel des Grauens naht. 




 
Unsere kleine Truppe an der Haagsaussicht:


 

Unsere Nikoläuse:


----------



## sharky (8. Dezember 2015)

leider völlig rauschig. aber bei der kamera nicht anders zu erwarten. schön war der ausblick trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (14. Dezember 2015)

Das Wetter der letzten Woche erlaubte zumindest in höheren Lagen das Radfahren. Weiter unten war es dann doch sehr neblig und kalt. Ich probierte mich deshalb mehrmals an der Route Be1 Bensheim.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/bensheim-be1






Eine "Sightseeing"Strecke, die bei gutem Wetter einen Blick Von der Bergstraße über das Oberrheintal bei Mannheim in die Pfalz erlaubt, und dann weiter ins Rheingau, bis zur Frankfurter Skyline und dem Taunus. Wenn es nicht gerade so matschig ist, wie aktuell,ist die Strecke schön zu fahren und hat tolle Abfahrten. Auch Wegänderungen zwecks Vermeidung von Höhenmetern sind teilweise möglich. Das große Manko an der Strecke ist die teils fehlende Beschilderung im Bereich Auerbach, und ein funktionsunfähiger GPX-Track, sowohl auf Bosch-Nyon, als auch auf Android. Sonntags bei schönem Wetter, wird es allerdings wenig Spaß machen, da die angefahrenen Punkte "hot spots" sind, und selbst gestern, an einem ungemütlich bedektem Dezembersonntag, doch Einiges los war.

Hier am Parkplatz zum Aerbacher Fürstenlager beginnt die Route.






Am ehemaligen Mamoritwerk in Hochstädt (jetzt ein Neubaugebiet) kommt man aus dem Wald und überquert die Straße. Hier fehlt die Beschilderung. Es geht bergauf nach ca. 100m links in den Wald hoch.






Weiter auf diesem Weg fehlt dann abermals ein Schild. Man wäre versucht, den breiteren Weg entlang zu fahren, zudem der richtige Weg aktuell durch Holzarbeiten kaum als normaler Weg zu erkennen ist.






Man kommt dann an einem Waldparkplatz heraus, an dem sich die Route Be1 mit Hin- und Rückweg kreuzt, und zudem auch die Route Ndl.B1 - Nördliche Bergstraße - dazu kommt. Der grüne Pfeil ist der Hinweg zum Alsbacher Schloß. Der blaue Pfeil kommt vom Melibokus und führt, kaum an einer Schranke vorbei (hier gerade nicht mehr im Bild) sofort steil und schmal rechts herunter, um dann anschließend wieder einen Anstieg zum Auerbacher Schloss zu machen. Wer diese Höhenmeter vermeiden will, fährt nicht rechts ab, sondern folgt dann auf dem Rückweg dem Burgenweg; das weiße Rechteck mit der blauen Burg. Da kommt man auf direktem, recht ebenem Weg zum Schloss.






Typische Bergstraßenformation.






An dieser Stelle führt die Originalroute durch Weinberge oberhalb Zwingenbergs mit teils herrlicher Aussicht... ...und abermals Höhenmetern. Auch hier kann man abkürzen, und dem Burgenweg (blauer Pfeil im Bild) direkt zum Alsbacher Schloss folgen.






Wer abkürzt erlebt diesem Blick - von Mannheim bis Frankfurt - nicht.






Ab hier, dem ehemaligen Zwingenberger Steinbruch, geht es bergauf zum Alsbacher Schloss.






Am Alsbacher Schloss bin ich immer nur vorbei gefahren...






...weil... !!!






Auf dem langen Anstieg zum Melibokus kann man, je nach Wetterlage, sogar die Frankfurter Skyline erkennen.






Nein... nicht für Freerider gedacht, nur für Drachenflieger. Oben auf dem Melibokus.






Hier geht´s zurück für Alle bis 120mm Federweg und Halbschalenhelm






Und hier für Fahrer mit Fullfacehelmen und ordentlich Federweg. Ich hab´s mit 120mm Federweg probiert. Es geht, macht aber bei der derzeitigen Bodenbeschaffenheit keinen Spaß. An der zweiten Überquerung des eigentlichen Weges sollte man seinen Downhill beenden und links abbiegen um dem Originalweg weiter zu folgen. Das sind insgesamt etwa 300m . Die folgende Strecke ist sehr schön zu fahren, wobei die derzeitige Witterung manche matschig, verlaubte Überraschung parat hält.






Nach passieren obig beschriebener Wegekreuzung kommt man zum Auerbacher Schloss. Ab hier ist die Beschilderung stellenweise wieder problematisch. Deshalb folgt man dem Burgenweg Richtung Auerbach.






Der einzige Hinweis auf dem Rückweg vom Schloss.






Hier geht´s lang.






Nun folgt man abermals dem Burgenweg und hat wieder eine herrliche Abfahrt auf Singletrails mit Spitzkehren und Treppen.






In Auerbach angekommen, fehlt - wie üblich - stellenweise die Beschilderung. Dem Burgenweg nach, kommt man dann wieder zum Parkplatz am Fürstenlager. Eine Strecke, die zudem von einigen Downhilltrails gequert wird, doch da muss man sich auskennen. Ich habe die Wege noch nicht gefunden. Beim ehemaligen Mamoritwerk soll auch der "Fuchstrail" sein. Doch trotz mehrmaliger Suche habe ich ihn nicht gefunden.

http://www.fuchstrail.de/


----------



## s1monster (15. Dezember 2015)

epic-mtb schrieb:


> zwischen Reichartshausen und Neudorf



welches Reichartshausen meinst du denn? Ich komme aus einem Reichartshausen, kenne aber kein Neudorf


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2015)

sonntag irgendwo zwischen hetzbach, airlenbach und olfen:







und am galgen beerfelden:


----------



## Bensemer (19. Dezember 2015)

@Das-Licht Da hast du dir aber Mühe gegeben. Ich fahre da auch recht oft rum. Hast du den Fuchstrail mittlerweile gefunden? Du bist auf deiner Bilderstrecke zwar in der Nähe aber doch ein paar hundert Meter weg. Am Fürstenlager musst du komplett durch bis hoch. An der Wirtschaft gerade aus und weiter hoch immer dem breiten Weg folgen. Am zweiten Schild "Auerbacher Schloß" noch vorbei und dann macht der weg 90 Grad recht und links geht ein dünner Pfad weg. An dieser Gabelung kannst du beide Wege nehmen.
Wenn du rechts fährst musst du nach 50 Metern links um den dicken Baum. Dem Weg an der nächsten Gabel links folgen und nach der kurzen steinigen Steigung wieder links. Nach ca 150 Metern aber vor der nächsten Kurve geht es rechts den Fuchstrail runter.
wenn du links fährst geht der Pfad eigentlich fast direkt zum Fuchstrail, der ist etwas steiler aber ich fahre ihn lieber. 
Viel Spaß beim suchen

Wenn du es nicht finden solltest schreib ne PN, dann können wir mal zusammen hoch fahren. Nein, das ist keine Werbung für den Fuchstrail Verein, ich bin da nämlich selbst nicht drin


----------



## john_frink (19. Dezember 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> @Das-Licht
> Wenn du es nicht finden solltest schreib ne PN, dann können wir mal zusammen hoch fahren. Nein, das ist keine Werbung für den Fuchstrail Verein, ich bin da nämlich selbst nicht drin



Womit wir wieder bei dem Dilemma wären, dass du eine gesperrte Strecke befährst, die aus Haftungsgründen nur von Vereinsmitgliedern befahren werden darf. Die Strecke ist momentan auch deshalb gesperrt weil viele der obstacles noch zeit zum setzen benötigen und die viele Arbeit zunichte gemacht wird, wenn Leute von überall her die teils noch losen Erdarbeiten kaputt fahren. Und anstatt dafür zu werben, das Engagement einiger weniger zu unterstützen, grenzt du dich davon noch ab. Großes Kino! 

Mal ganz davon ab, dass hier die Vereinsmitglieder ohne jedwede öffentliche Gelder die gesamte Arbeit auf sich nehmen und ebenso die Kosten. Es wird für Interessierte die Möglichkeit gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag den Trail zu nutzen, sobald er offiziell eröffnet wurde. Und natürlich freuen wir uns auch über neue Mitglieder!


----------



## Bensemer (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe jemanden den Weg da hin erklärt bzw. angeboten ihn dort hin zu führen. Ich habe nicht geschrieben das wir es dort dann befahren können. Ich weiß einfach wo es ist, mehr nicht! 

Ich bin da mit meinem HT einmal runter vor ca 1,5 Jahren (bevor es den Verein gab). Muss ich jetzt nachträglich bezahlen???


----------



## john_frink (19. Dezember 2015)

Ah, na dann..   Die Abfahrten am Trail vorbei sind ja auch ganz nett. 
Vor eineinhalb Jahren sah der Fuchstrail noch ganz anders aus und obwohl die Behörden bislang nichts dagegen unternommen hatten, soll das nicht heissen, dass das immer so weiter gegangen wäre. Deshalb ist die Situation für Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder zwar nicht ideal jedoch muss man bei der Legalisierung einer zuvor schwarz angelegten Strecke durchaus Kompromisse eingehen und einer davon war nunmal die Haftungsfrage.


----------



## hardtails (19. Dezember 2015)

wie machen das eigentlich die anderen vereine die trails "zur verfügung" stellen?
dieser rumgeheule bzgl du musst mitglied sein wegen der haftung gibt es nur hier. 
wobei das eh ad absurdum geführt wird mit dem argument einen kleinen unkostenbeitrag zu leisten.


----------



## john_frink (19. Dezember 2015)

Das gibt es nicht "nur hier". Schau dir mir mal die freeride Strecke in Heidelberg an, da wirst du als nichtmitglied ebenfalls zügig des trails verwiesen. Bei öffentlicher Nutzung einer Strecke müssen zum Teil enorme Auflagen erfüllt werden, die die kleinen Vereine zum Teil einfach nicht tragen können. Hier kann man sich das sehr transparent kommunizierte Trauerspiel von wheels over ffm mal durchlesen, hier gibt es mittlerweile Forderungen, die einfach nur dreist und traurig sind, da wird einem an jeder nur erdenklichen stelle der Sport madig gemacht. Wer die Meldungen der dimb verfolgt, bekommt auch mit, dass es garnicht so wenige Vereine gibt, bei denen einen Strecke garnicht erst ermöglicht wird. Natürlich finde ich es auch geiler wenn eine Strecke wie die mil1 für alle zugänglich ist, aber dort ist das Konzept auch wesentlich weniger dh/fr lastig, was erstens die Pflege vereinfacht und zweitens eine öffnung für weniger versierte mtbler gestattet.


----------



## iRider (20. Dezember 2015)

john_frink schrieb:


> ...Hier kann man sich das sehr transparent kommunizierte Trauerspiel von wheels over ffm mal durchlesen, hier gibt es mittlerweile Forderungen, die einfach nur dreist und traurig sind, da wird einem an jeder nur erdenklichen stelle der Sport madig gemacht. ....



Hast Du da mal einen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_frink (20. Dezember 2015)

http://woffm.de/was-kostet-der-bikepark-am-feldberg/ 

Mein Kenntnisstand ist da ein wenig überholt, d.h. die Forderungen _waren _krass, die haben das aber scheinbar tatsächlich gewuppt!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Dezember 2015)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wie machen das eigentlich die anderen vereine die trails "zur verfügung" stellen?
> dieser rumgeheule bzgl du musst mitglied sein wegen der haftung gibt es nur hier.
> wobei das eh ad absurdum geführt wird mit dem argument einen kleinen unkostenbeitrag zu leisten.



Was meinst du mit nur hier? In HD ist dies auch so. Und mit dem "unkostenbeitrag" kann man auch die "haftungsfrage" auch lösen. Wie das der Verein am fuchstrail aber realisiert kann ich dir nicht sagen. Über den Verein ist man ggf auch bei sportverletzungen versichert. Hat dadurch durchaus seine Berechtigung. Auch wenn es ggf für aussenstehende wie eine Ausgrenzung sein mag. 

Da es halt illegal ist wen man hier auf eigene Faust tätig wird muss man es offiziell so umsetzen. Was man davon hält sei jedem selbst überlassen.

P.s. bin in keinem Verein wegen einem trail


----------



## sharky (20. Dezember 2015)

ich kenne den fuchstrail nicht. auch nicht die entstehung. aber ich hatte bisher den kenntnisstand, dass, wenn es ein öffentlicher weg ist, man den nicht sperren kann oder eine vereinsmitgliedschaft zur befahrung voraussetzen. wurde er künstlich, womöglich noch auf privatgrund, geschaffen, schon. dann isses ja kein öffentlicher weg. aber befahrverbot aus haftungsgründen und dann gegen einen unkostenbeitrag doch jeden drauf lassen? sind die dann auch mitversichert? und mal ehrlich: wer ist so naiv und glaubt, dass ein trail nicht schwarz befahren wird? will man das verhindern, muss ein zaun drum rum. wenn man eine frei zugängliche strecke baut, muss man halt mit leben, dass manche "schwarz" fahren.


----------



## codit (20. Dezember 2015)

Bremst Euch mal bitte etwas!

Die beiden Strecken des "Fuchstrail" nutzen keine bestehenden (legale) Wege. Die Strecken wurden zu ca. 60% neu angelegt.
Die andern 40% gibt es zwar schon lange, waren aber illegal. Der Verein hat die Strecken in einem aufwendigen Verfahren bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde genehmigen lassen und von Hessen-Forst gepachtet. Der Forst hat im Pachtvertrag auf die nichtöffentliche Nutzung als Vereinsstrecke bestanden. Jeder kann für geringe Kosten Vereinsmitglied werden (50 Euronen Jahresbeitrag, 25 für Jugendliche zusätzlich 10 Pflichtarbeitsstunden für alle) und dann bei der Ausgestaltung der Strecken mitgestalten. Nach der Eröffnung in 2016 können die Strecken auch von Nichtmitgliedern über Monats- und Jahreskarten (10 bzw. 90 Euronen) genutzt werden. Wer jetzt "teuer" jammert, kann ja mal bei einem der Baueinsätze oder einem unserer Stammtische vorbeischauen und sich über den immensen investierten Aufwand an Zeit und Material informieren.

Und nochmal, gegenwärtig sind die Strecken im Bau und GESPERRT. Widerrechtliche Nutzung konterkariert gerade in der aktuellen feuchten Jahreszeit die Mühen des Bauteams.

Weitere Infos auf www.fuchstrail.de. Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema dieses Threads: Bilder, Bilder, Bilder.


----------



## Das-Licht (20. Dezember 2015)

...puuuuhhh!  Da habe ich mit "Fuchstrail" ja Schlimmeres ausgelöst, als ich mit meinem "Pedelec". 

10€ für eine "Monatsmitgliedschaft" ist ok. Am Besten treffen Wir Uns Alle dann mal dort am Fuchtrail, sobald die Eröffnung bekannt ist. Das wär doch mal was Lustiges... ...und selbstverständlich mache ich dann auch Fotos. 

@ codit... ...wenn Ihr mal beim Arbeiten am Trail geknipst werden wollt, melde Dich bei mir. Nebenbei kann ich natürlich auch eine Stihl (Sägeschein Hessenforst vorhanden) in meinem Rubicon mit 4to Seilwinde und eine Spitzhacke mitbringen. 

...und nun Bilder der Route Ndl.B...


----------



## Das-Licht (20. Dezember 2015)

Die letzten Taghe bin ich die Poute Ndl.B - Nördliche Bergstraße - gefahren, die Teile der Route Be1 Bensheim überdeckt. Vorweg: Die Route ist konditionell anstrengend, technisch jedoch nicht so anspruchsvoll. Mit der ein oder anderen Wegeänderung können Einheimische da sicher mehr herausholen. 







http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/noerdliche-bergstr-ndl-b1






Hier auf diesem Waldparkplatz beginnt die Route, und führt gleich links bergauf. 






Oben am Darsberg. Waldautobahn hoch, Waldautobahn hinunter. 






Steiler - und bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen schwierig zu befahrender - Trail auf dem Weg zum Schloss Heiligenberg. 






Aktuell ist die Originalroute wegen Wegearbeiten nicht befahrbar. 






...wie man hier sieht. Ein riesiger Polter versperrt den Weg. 






Fährt man am Schloss Heiligenberg über die Parkplätze, dann kommt man irgendwo hier raus. 






Gasleitungsschneise am Tannblick. 






Linker Hand ist der so genannte Bannwald!!! 






Beerfurth






Und von dort aus, am Nordöstliichem Wendepunkt der Route, schaut man bis nach Gernsheim. 






Das übernächste Ziel, der Melibokus. Doch vorher... 






...kommt man noch zur Kuralpe. Von hier aus kann man der Route Ndl.B weiter folgen, oder einen Abstecher zum Oly-Turm machen, von dem dann ein schöner Trail hinabführt. 






Auch andere MTBler nutzten das herrliche Dezemberwetter. 






Am Olyturm gehts geradeaus (hier nach rechts) weiter.






Hier kommt man vom Olyturm und fährt nach unten aus dem Bild wieder auf der Route Ndl.B, die hier von der Teerstraße, links kommt. 






Melibokus und Auerbacher Schloss






...und hier von der anderen Bergseite am Melibokus. 






An dieser Stelle treffen die Routen Ndl.B und Be1 aufeinander. Rechts kann man auch hoch fahren - etwas mühevoller. 






Das Oberrheintal






Ab hier trennen sich Ndl.B und Be1 und die NdlB führt über schöne Wege zurück zum Start-und Zielpunkt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Dezember 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> aber befahrverbot aus haftungsgründen und dann gegen einen unkostenbeitrag doch jeden drauf lassen? sind die dann auch mitversichert? und mal ehrlich: wer ist so naiv und glaubt, dass ein trail nicht schwarz befahren wird? will man das verhindern, muss ein zaun drum rum. wenn man eine frei zugängliche strecke baut, muss man halt mit leben, dass manche "schwarz" fahren.



In hd ist auch kein zaun drum herum. Viele Schilder weißen aber darauf hin. Ob die nicht Mitglieder versichert sind ... keine Ahnung. Bei mir im Verein sind Personen im Probetraining versichert. Auch muß man es akzeptieren wenn die strecke für andere gesperrt ist. Ist ja kein öffentlicher weg, in eine Sporthalle tappt man ja auch nicht einfach so rein um Basketball zu spielen.

Das einige eventuell die strecke schwarz fahren wird bestimmt geschehen... das aber ein anderes Thema. Darum geht es hier gerade auch nicht. Wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es wo anderst genauso gehandhabt wird und dies aus nachvollziehbaren gründen.

Off Topic hin oder her... wollte ich noch los werden.


----------



## camaroracer (20. Dezember 2015)

Servus.

Ich muss als einer der Verantwortlichen des RTC, als Träger des Fuchstrails, hier mal was zur Klärung loswerden.
Es wird immer vom "Trail" gesprochen. Hier liegt der Unterschied zu den meisten anderen Strecken. Der Fuchstrail und der dazu gehörige Flowtrail haben viele gebaute Hindernisse und wir werden in den nächsten Monaten noch sehr viel mehr davon errichten. Die eigens neu gebaute Downhill und Freeride orientierte Strecke mit errichteten Hindernissen ist etwas völlig anderes als ein Naturtrail mit den üblichen waldtypischen Gefahren. Da wir die Hindernisse bauen tragen wir als Errichter die Haftung. Daher haben wir auf unsere Kosten (nicht billig) eine Haftpflichtversicherung abgeschlossen und unsere Mitglieder müssen alle die Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptieren. Bei der geplanten Monatskarte gehört das akzeptieren der Nutzungsbedingungen und ein Haftungsausschluss mit dazu. Kann uns einer der Nutzer grobe Fahrlässigkeit beim Bau nachweisen so haften wir mit (nicht vorhandenen) Vereinsvermögen und als Verantwortliche auch unserem Privatvermögen. Das einer der z.B. eine Querschnittslähmung erleidet das dann in seiner Not auch macht, oder seine Versicherung, oder sein Vormund, daran habe ich keinerlei Zweifel.

Zusätzlich hat der Forst als unserer "Vermieter", für die zwei Jahre dauernde Probezeit, auf eine reine Vereinsstrecke bestanden.

Ich hoffe da etwas Licht ins Dunkle der, z.T. falschen Spekulationen und Unterstellungen, durch andere Mountainbiker der Region, gebracht zu haben.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> In hd ist auch kein zaun drum herum. Viele Schilder weißen aber darauf hin


schon klar. ich wollte damit nur sagen: wenn ein verein will, dass das gelände garantiert nicht "schwarz" genutzt wird, dann kommt er um einen zaun nicht drum rum. auch in HD kannst ja einfach versuchen, drauf zu fahren. dürfen tun soll man nicht. können aber schon. siehe schanze in obrigheim. die haben sie jetzt ja auch eingezäunt. da war es im grund ja nix anderes. 



camaroracer schrieb:


> Es wird immer vom "Trail" gesprochen. Hier liegt der Unterschied zu den meisten anderen Strecken. Der Fuchstrail und der dazu gehörige Flowtrail haben viele gebaute Hindernisse und wir werden in den nächsten Monaten noch sehr viel mehr davon errichten. Die eigens neu gebaute Downhill und Freeride orientierte Strecke mit errichteten Hindernissen ist etwas völlig anderes als ein Naturtrail mit den üblichen waldtypischen Gefahren. Da wir die Hindernisse bauen tragen wir als Errichter die Haftung. Daher haben wir auf unsere Kosten (nicht billig) eine Haftpflichtversicherung abgeschlossen und unsere Mitglieder müssen alle die Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptieren.
> Zusätzlich hat der Forst als unserer "Vermieter", für die zwei Jahre dauernde Probezeit, auf eine reine Vereinsstrecke bestanden.


ist ja alles nachvollziehbar und plausibel. aber das, was die leute hier bewegt: 
codit schreibt ja selbst dass der trail zu 40% schon lange bestand. die frage ist, ob das ein öffentlicher bzw. allgemein genutzter trail war, den sich nun ein verein "unter den nagel reisst" und nach eigenem gusto sperrt. viele haben sicher die befürchtung, dass sowas schule machen könnte und man demnächst für eine wochenendtour bei 3 vereinen mitglied sein muss, um überhaupt noch auf trails durch den wald zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (21. Dezember 2015)

Der "alte" Fuchstrail, eher deutlich weniger als die von Codit genannten 40%, war kein Naturtrail der auf vorhandenen Wegen basiert sondern eine illegal gebaute Anlage mit Sprunghügel. Die Erbauer sind seit der Vereinsgründung bei uns Mitglieder  .

Die tatsächlich leider, bei einigen wenigen Bikern, vorhandene Einstellung das alles was nicht mit einem Zaun abgesperrt ist auch immer von Fremden, trotz eindeutiger Schilder und Absperrungen, befahren werden darf zeugt vom bis zum asozialen reichenden Verhalten dieser Biker. Es fehlt jeder Respekt vor der Leistung und Werten anderer. Das die Anlage eine teuer und aufwändig angelegte Trainingsanlage eines (Sport)Vereins ist interessiert solche Menschen auch nicht. Viele fahren zur Zeit, trotz völlig ungeeigneter wetterbedingter Bodenverhältnisse, die neuen Anlieger in Grund und Boden, fahren Vollgas an Arbeitstagen durch die Bautrupps oder fahren Nachts wenn das Wild aktiv ist  .

Alles für verantwortungsbewusste Biker ein no go  .

Das Verhalten dieser Leute, sich an keine Regeln zu halten, wird auf eine mögliche Entscheidung zur Öffnung für die Allgemeinheit, nach Ablauf der zwei Jahre Probezeit, mit Sicherheit eher negativ wirken  .

Ein Zaun im Wald wäre ein letzter trauriger Akt der Kapitulation vor unserer verrotteten Gesellschaft . . . . . . . da würden die meisten von uns eher den Forst alles platt machen lassen  .
Vorher werden diese Egomanen feststellen das der Forst als Besitzer eine gute Rechtsabteilung hat und das im Verein nicht nur Kuschel und Mausi Mitglied sind.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## codit (21. Dezember 2015)

Und @sharky nochmal: Der "alte" Fuchstrail war illegal, kein bestehender Weg sondern parallel zu einer Rückegasse in den Wald gegraben. Ohne Legalisierung hätte der Forst ihn bei der nächsten Gelegenheit platt gemacht.

Oh der camaroracer war schneller!


----------



## mischuer (21. Dezember 2015)

Gestern rund um Finkenbach:

Vom Fieberbrunnen hochzus Richtung Finkenbach um den Eckberg rum.


 



 

Richtung Beerfelden zum Denkmal


 
Oberhalb Falken-Gesäß




Blick Richtung Süden 


 

 
Am Brunnenweg in Falken-Gesäß


 

Seitental von Falken-Gesäß Richtung Westen


 



4er Abfahrt westliche Richtung nach Raubach 


 

Letztes Stückerl vom 4er runter zum Finkenbach


 

am Finkenbach






Seitental westlich von Hinterbach


 

Blick nach Osten


 
Auf dem 6er Richtung Süden


 
Abfahrt auf dem gelb/orangenen IIer östlich nach Ober-Hainbrunn


 

Blockgletscherreste westlich vom Finkenbach




Uphill von Ober-Hainbrunn nach Rothenberg, Blick nach Westen


 
Blick von Rothenberg Richtung Osten


 
Hütte im Seitental westlich vom Gammelsbach


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2015)

wenigstens sind die laubbäume kahl. sonst würde man denken, es ist sommer, so grün wie alles ist


----------



## sharky (22. Dezember 2015)

Blick von schollbrunn



 

Katzenbuckel im abendrot



 

Weihnachtswahn in sensbachtal


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Dezember 2015)

...... Merry X-Mas @ all ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke! Auch von mir schöne Weihnachten Euch allen!


----------



## s1monster (24. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Weihnachten! Heute mit nem Kumpel und den Straßen Maschinen unterwegs gewesen! Hoffe das geht in Ordnungen ;-)


----------



## sharky (24. Dezember 2015)

cooles Bild @s1monster 

von meiner frühmorgendliche crosser runde:


----------



## boblike (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja, Bild des Tages!!!


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachtsgrüsse aus Walldürn an alle Odenwald- und Spessart-Biker.


----------



## sharky (24. Dezember 2015)

und in welchem jahr ist das entstanden?


----------



## hardtails (25. Dezember 2015)

kleine Weihnachtsschlammschlacht heute, trotz herrlichem Wetter


----------



## Das-Licht (26. Dezember 2015)

...aha... ...die Tromm.  Route R1 oder Wa1? Ganz oben könnte bei Kocherbach sein und ganz unten nahe dem Waldparkplatz bei Rimbach auf Höhe der Fuhrshöfe?


----------



## hardtails (26. Dezember 2015)

alles richtig bis aufs oder.

erst wa1 dann von der tromm r! leicht verändert runter, wieder hoch und dann r1 trommauffahrt in leichter abänderung nochmal runter
wieder hoch und und dann wa1 weiter.
außer das ich bei beim campingplatz rechts rein bin und direkt nach gadern runter


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2015)

die "Frühlingssonne" hinterm assulzerhof 



 

Mosbach und der Katzenbuckel 


 

der guckstein. kannte ich bis heute nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Dezember 2015)

Was ... du kanntest den GUGGSTEIN nicht TZTZTZTZ 


Meine obligatorische Glühwein / Plätzchen Runde...


Neckarelzer Wald




Blick in den Odenwald








Frühling???




Blick nach Mosbach




Glühweinpause 




und Plätzchen Pause 




Weihnachtschaos überstanden... dann kann das neue Jahr ja kommen!


----------



## mischuer (26. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Crosser


----------



## mischuer (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Das-Licht (27. Dezember 2015)

...heute mal keine Route, sondern ein paar Bilder von zufällig vorbei fahrenden MTBlern. Es war auf der Route B1 Birkenau.






Hier oberhalb von Löhrbach in Richtung Teufelsstein.






Buchklingen am Schubertstein. ...und ja, das blaue Cube-Hardtail an der Bank ist "Meins"... ...das heißt, das Rad meiner Nichte, die es mir lieh, da mein MTP einen Garantieschaden hat. Nach sechs Monaten Pedelec, nun mal wieder einige Tage mit normalem MTB zeigt mir, dass das MTP auch ein Fahrrad ist. Man ist nur schneller, und hat an steilen Steigungen (bsp. 20%) den Vorteil der besseren Traktion und Lenkbarkeit, aufgrund des höheren Gewichts (kein ansteigendes Vorderrad) und der höheren Geschwindigkeit (stabilisierende Kreiselkräfte). Anstrengend ist Beides ähnlich. 







...Und ein Rotwild hab ich auch geschossen.  
Ein leckeres Singlespeed mit Rohloff-Nabe, wie ich später beim Fachsimpeln erfuhr.


----------



## sharky (27. Dezember 2015)

zwar gerade so nicht mehr Odenwald aber schon anzusehen


----------



## chriiss (27. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Bountain Mike (2. Januar 2016)

Siegfriedbrunnen Grasellenbach


----------



## Bountain Mike (2. Januar 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 449332 
Schimmeldewog


----------



## Das-Licht (3. Januar 2016)

Bountain Mike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449332
> Schimmeldewog



...kein Bild zu sehen... Außerdem weiß man nun nicht, ob owwa oder unna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Januar 2016)

Neujahr-Tour:









Nachwuchs:


----------



## Bountain Mike (3. Januar 2016)

Unna Schimmeldewog uff de Hei !


----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2016)

irgendwie war da, wo ich unterwegs war, die beiden letzten tage nicht so schönes wetter  ihr habt doch alte bilder rausgekramt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Januar 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> irgendwie war da, wo ich unterwegs war, die beiden letzten tage nicht so schönes wetter  ihr habt doch alte bilder rausgekramt


Nö sind recht aktuelle. Schlucht war am 1.1.16


----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2016)

puh... am 1.1. war mir nicht so nach biken


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Januar 2016)

Mir auch nicht. Aber bei mir liegt's an ner Erkältung.

Tolles Ghost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (6. Januar 2016)

Heute zufällig darauf gestossen: Das Richter-Haus im Eduardstal...



Die im Odenwald zwingend dazugehörige Sage...




Die Foto-Session kam gerade richtig. Das Haus liegt auf direktem Weg zwischen Galmbach und Waldauerbach an einem heftigen Aufstieg.


----------



## Geistereiche (7. Januar 2016)

Am 03.01.16 ging's dann schon wieder - als Ariel-Testfahrer dank der deutschen Forstwirtschaft.........


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2016)

@Keeper1407 
Sachen gibt´s  ist das in der galmbacher ecke? ich muss doch mal eine historien-tour fahren!

gestern waren mischuer und ich etwas crossern. bei dem wetter ja quasi pflicht


----------



## Bener (7. Januar 2016)

So, die Bilder sind ja nun offiziell online, deswegen auch hier nochmal kurz.

Link

Hemsbach, Kreuzberg runter zum 4-Ritter-Turm:


----------



## Keeper1407 (7. Januar 2016)

> @Keeper1407
> Sachen gibt´s  ist das in der galmbacher ecke? ich muss doch mal eine historien-tour fahren!







Das Richterhaus liegt auf direktem Wege zwischen Galmbach (links im Bild) und Waldauerbach (rechts im Bild). Der Weg beginnt auf der Südseite gleich hinter Galmbach und verläuft in östlicher Richtung an einem kleinen See vorbei auf der linken Seite des Galmbaches Richtung Waldauerbach. Nach einem Drittel der Strecke kommt man zum Richterhaus (siehe Markierung).


----------



## john_frink (7. Januar 2016)

@Bener  tolle Bilder, cooler Trail, gutes Interview und gute Einstellung!


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2016)

schafherde im eutergrund


 

"drei seen" wobei ich nur zwei gesehen habe 


 

talnebel  bei breitenbuch


 

watterbach Tal


 

Richtung englischer Garten


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. Januar 2016)

Respekt Sharky, schöne Runde in einer der mMn. schönsten Ecken des Odenwalds.

Von den drei Seen sind nur noch zwei übrig geblieben, der dritte ist verlandet.
Hier mit einem Crosser aufzutauchen, Respekt. Ich fahre hier lieber mit so etwas...




Frage zum letztem Bild: Wo ist den das?  Sieht irgendwie aus wie von Eulbach Richtung Gönz/Vielbrunn. Aber da wirst Du wohl kaum gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Hier mit einem Crosser aufzutauchen, Respekt. Ich fahre hier lieber mit so etwas...


ach, ging schon. sind ja nur waldwege und recht unruppige trails. das watterbachtal hoch ganz am ende war am rubbeligsten. runter wäre auch gegangen mit dem crosser, aber unangenehm. ein crosser kann mehr, als du denkst 



Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Frage zum letztem Bild: Wo ist den das?  Sieht irgendwie aus wie von Eulbach Richtung Gönz/Vielbrunn. Aber da wirst Du wohl kaum gewesen sein, oder?


frag mich nicht genau, wo es war. ich bin von boxbrunn bis habermanns kreuz auf der blauen linie lang. irgendwo da, vor dem englischen garten, war das. ist doch kein thema da zu crossern


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. Januar 2016)

> Zitat von Keeper1407: ↑
> Frage zum letztem Bild: Wo ist den das? Sieht irgendwie aus wie von Eulbach Richtung Gönz/Vielbrunn. Aber da wirst Du wohl kaum gewesen sein, oder?
> frag mich nicht genau, wo es war. ich bin von boxbrunn bis habermanns kreuz auf der blauen linie lang. irgendwo da, vor dem englischen garten, war das. ist doch kein thema da zu crossern



Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Klar kann man da crossern. Ich dachte nur nicht, dass Du so weit nördlich kommst. Der Trail auf dem letzten Bild liegt östlich vom englischen Garten. Das meinte ich mit Richtung Gönz/Vielbrunn. Bist Du das von Mosbach aus gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2016)

ah so 

nenene. ich hab eine "wochenendresidenz" in erbach. da bin ich gestartet und dann bullau hoch und ein mal quer durch. wobei ich beim nachträglichen kartenstudium hab ich aber noch mehr landschaftlich reizvolle ecken gefunden, die ich noch die tage mal abfahren werde. aber dann eher mit dem MTB. geht alles mit dem CX ganz gut, vor allem, weil man so verdammt schnell ist, aber einige trails machen einfach mehr spaß, wenn man mit dem MTB drüber fräsen kann


----------



## sharky (16. Januar 2016)

winterzauber im Odenwald


----------



## fritzejoergel (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## fritzejoergel (17. Januar 2016)

Bullauer Bild,und Heidelbeerpfädchen.


----------



## Bountain Mike (17. Januar 2016)

von der Tromm Richtung Stallenkandel


----------



## Das-Licht (17. Januar 2016)

Bountain Mike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 453992
> von der Tromm Richtung Stallenkandel


...Wir sind Uns zufällig begegnet? Geschätzt so um ca. 11:30 Uhr? Ich kam von Richtung Kreidacher Höhe. Es war auf Höhe des Holzaussichtspavillons, schon auf dem Teerweg bei "In den hinteren Äckern" oberhalb Stallenkandel.  Sooo viele MTBler waren heute ja nicht unterwegs. 






Blick von der Löhrbacher Höhe nahe des Götzenstein, Richtung Hardberg, Sendemast (in der Wolke), Ober-Abtsteinach und links oben das Buddhistenkloster von Siedelsbrunn.






Ca. 11:15 an der Kreidacher Höhe. Auf dem Rückweg, so nach ca. 13:00 Uhr, war ab dort über Siedelsbrunn bis nach OPber-Abtsteinach Familienchaos angesagt. Dazu schreibe ich vielleicht noch was in "OpenTrails" bezüglich Trail-Rules, und wie man alles verkehrt macht, egal wie man´s macht. 






Die Trailstrecke R1 (Rimbach) und Wa1 (Wald-Michelbach). Ich hatte ursprünglich Bedenken, bei dem Wetter da runter zu fahren, weil bei winterlicher Nässe die Strecke nicht ohne ist; ...doch bei Schnee?! ...Ich kam mir vor wie auf einem Fatbike mit 300mm Federweg, so butterweich war das zu fahren. Dafür bin ich bergauf mehrfach abgestiegen und musste mal immer ein paar Meter schieben, da ein Anfahren - zumindest mit meinem abgefahrenem Hinterreifenb - nicht drin war.


----------



## sharky (17. Januar 2016)

fritzejoergel schrieb:


> Bullauer Bild,und Heidelbeerpfädchen.


wart ihr in einer 6er gruppe unterwegs? als ich in bullau spazieren war und die bilder gemacht hab, kam mir eine gruppe biker entgegen


----------



## Eiler (17. Januar 2016)

Rehbacher Höhe, aufm Morsberg - jede Menge Schnee, und zum Schluss ein Bild vom Tempel am Ende des Eddatrails.


----------



## fritzejoergel (18. Januar 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> wart ihr in einer 6er gruppe unterwegs? als ich in bullau spazieren war und die bilder gemacht hab, kam mir eine gruppe biker entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzejoergel (18. Januar 2016)

Nee,war alleine unterwegs.
So früh (10uhr) wollte keiner mit.


----------



## s1monster (18. Januar 2016)

Oben am Vierritterturm 






Kurzes Päuschen zum aufwärmen und frühstücken 











Danach ging es weiter. Da ich in der Ecke noch neu bin leider nur über Waldautobahnen. Hab keine Trails gefunden :-(


----------



## Bener (18. Januar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Oben am Vierritterturm
> 
> 
> Danach ging es weiter. Da ich in der Ecke noch neu bin leider nur über Waldautobahnen. Hab keine Trails gefunden :-(


Vom Kreuzberg runter richtung 4-Ritter-Turm gibts was schönes steiniges!
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.5957&mlon=8.6836#map=15/49.5957/8.6836

Weiter im Norden kann man recht schön vom Steinkopg in die Rheinebene fahren.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.6205&mlon=8.6574#map=16/49.6205/8.6574

Ansonsten bin ich auch noch am suchen...


----------



## s1monster (18. Januar 2016)

Na Super. Bin genau daneben den Waldweg entlang gefahren. Merk ich mir beides für nächstes mal. Vielen Dank!


----------



## chriiss (18. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Januar 2016)

Wehmütiges Abschiedsbild vom Limestrail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (25. Januar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Na Super. Bin genau daneben den Waldweg entlang gefahren. Merk ich mir beides für nächstes mal. Vielen Dank!



Schau Dir mal die Strecke "Burgensteig" an: 
http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/burgensteig-bergstraße

Da findest Du solch interessante Streckenabschnitte. Der von Bener Verlinkte, gehört dazu. Vom Hirschkopf bei Weinheim Richtung Birkenau gibt es sogar noch ein paar aktive Reste einer seinerzeit kilometerlangen Downhillstrecke.  Schöne Touren findest Du auch hier: 
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/
Einige dieser Strecken habe ich hier auch bebildert und beschrieben.


----------



## codit (29. Januar 2016)

Der Fuchstrail war ja oben schon mal Thema. Deswegen hier ein Link zu einem aktuellen MTB-News Artikel
---> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2016)

gerade noch so vor dem nahenden regen eine schöne crosser runde gedreht und den Blick aus dem Odenwald raus Richtung Heilbronn genossen


----------



## chriiss (31. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## sharky (31. Januar 2016)

ei wo isch au deees? einer der gefühlten 200 siegfriedbrunnen im odw?


----------



## chriiss (31. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## hardtails (31. Januar 2016)

liegt das nicht an der fürth 1 strecke?


----------



## chriiss (31. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## trailgold (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Freund und ich wollen dieses Wochenende von Weinheim nach Eberbach fahren, und dabei möglichst viele (auch gerne anspruchsvolle) Trails mitnehmen. Ich dachte ich frage mal bei den Odenwald Experten: Hat jemand einen Tipp für den Abschnitt Weinheim-Siedelsbrunn? Ich war schon mal um Gorxheim fahren und es gab dort eher wenig lohnenswertes. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja ein Tipp, wie man wenigstens möglichst kraftsparend (haben etwas mehr Gepäck) oder auf naturnahen Wegen Richtung Absteinach/Siedelsbrun kommt? Ich schätze am Besten über Buchklingen? Natürlich gerne auch per PN wenn die Info pikant ist.
Ab dem Toten Mann haben wir eine Tour gefunden, die über Korsika, Brombach, Hirschorn bis fast nach Eberbach geht (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.130457.html). Bei Eberbach angekommen soll es noch auf den Katzenbuckel gehen um den sog. Katzenbuckeltrail zurück nach Eberbach zu suchen. Sonntags wollen wir dann das Gebiet um Eberbach erkunden (hoffen auf Spitzkehren am Süd-westlichen Zipfel), mit Abstecher nach Zwingenberg. Spät-Nachmittags dann per ODW Bahn zurück nach Darmstadt. Ich wäre für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar, da ich schon länger plane das Gebiet mal kennen zu lernen und es jetzt endlich klappt. Damit ich nicht ganz OT bin, hier noch ein Schnappschuss aus dem Nord-Odenwald:


----------



## Das-Licht (5. Februar 2016)

Ab Weinheim die Straße Richtung Gorxheimertal bis zum Waldschwimmbad. Dort an der gegenüberliegenden Bushaltestelle den Burgensteig (weißes Rechteck mit blauem Burgensymbol) hinauf, bis Ihr oben auf dem Höhenweg zwischen Wachenburg und Buchklingen seid. Auf dem Weg dort hoch habt Ihr vielleicht auch grüne Schilder mit einem Pfeil entgegen Eurer Fahrtrichtung entdeckt, auf denen "Go1" steht. Hier folgt Ihr weiter entgegen der Fahrtrichtung. Alternativ könnt Ihr Euch ab dem Höhenweg auch an kleinen weißen Quadraten orientieren. Jedenfalls müsst Ihr dann nach rechts (Ost) auf dem Höhenweg, der eine Forststraße ist.

Nach einem kurzen Anstieg mit einem Grenzstein linker Hand und dem folgendem kurzem Gefälle kommt ein kurzer Singletrail rechts neben dem Hauptweg. Das seht Ihr an den (meinen) Reifenspuren. An der Friedrichshütte geht es dann kraftsparend der MTB-Route "B1" nach, weiter. Halbrechts ist ein derzeit verfahrener steiler Anstieg. Den würde ich nicht nehmen, sondern ab hier "B1" folgen. An der Abzweigung zum Schubertstein nicht mehr den weißen Quadraten folgen, sonst kommt Ihr runter nach Buchklingen, sondern auf "B1" bleiben. Ca. 20m nach dieser Wegekreuzung geht rechts ein kurzer Singeltrail parallel zum Hauptweg entlang. "B1" weiter folgen über "Böhms-Hütte", Friedhof-Buchklingen und dann über die Hauptstraße in Buchklingen abermals in den Wald. Irgendwann kommt Ihr auf einem Singletrail parallel zur Straße am Parkplatz "Schützenkreuz" oberhalb Löhrbach heraus.

Eine steile ca. 3m lange Senke führt nun auf einen Teerweg, den "grünen Planweg". Da gibt es leider keine Alternative zu, und Ihr müsst ca. 2Km Teer fahren, bis die "B1" spitz und steil rechts abbbiegt. Auch hier weiter "B1" folgen. Irgendwann kommt Ihr am Teufelsstein vorbei und habt dann nochmal einen anspruchsvollen breiteren Trailanstieg, mit anschließender Abfahrt über einen Wiesenfeldweg Richtung Ober-Abtsteinach. VORSICHT! Fahrt hier langsam, und in der Mitte. Irgend ein Schlaumeier hat dort zum Auffüllen der Schlaglöcher scharfkantige Fliesen verschüttet. Das hat mich schon zwei Schläuche gekostet. Am Ende des Wisenfeldweges kommt Ihr an eine Wegekreuzung, und die "B1" Route führt links ab. Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.)Ihr fahrt weder links, noch geradeaus, wenn Ihr noch Höhenmeter machen möchtet, sondern rechts entlang und bleibt immer geradeaus, folgt einer Nordic-Walking Strecke, die vom Feld wieder an einem Umsetzer vorbei in den Wald führt. Immer diesen Schildern nach. Der Weg wird bald zum Trail, und beinhaltet eine kurze steile Abfahrt auf einen Weg, der links auf eine Weide führt. Nun fahrt Ihr immer weiter leicht bergab den schwachen Trampelpfadspuren nach über die Weide Richtung Süden, bis der Pfad zum Weg wird und dann auf die Straße nach Unter-Abtsteinach mündet. Links ab, und ca. 30m bis zum Parkplatz des Alla-Hopp Geländes. Dort findet Ihr eine Tafel für die MTB-Strecke "A1" . Jetzt folgt Ihr durch den Ort der "A1" Beschilderung, habt einen längeren steilen Feldweganstieg und später eine moderat ansteigende Forststraße, die Euch bis zum Buddhistischen Kloster bei Siedelsbrunn führt. Hier müsst Ihr leider wieder irgendwann auf die Straße, durch Siedelsbrunn hindurch, bis zum Restaurant "Morgenstern" am Ortsausgang. Da dann links ab, und ab dort sollte Eure Route laufen. 

2.) Ihr fahrt vom Wiesenweg geradeaus weiter nach Ober-Abtsteinach hinein, haltet Euch an der Boje links, und biegt später links (Steinmetz) (Richtung Westen) auf die Hauptsraße ab. Nach etwa 50m biegt Ihr rechts ab (Praxis Dr. Schindelmayr) und folgt der Straße bergauf bis sie am Ortsende zum Weg wird. Nun folgt Ihr dem Wegeverlauf und fahrt auf gut ausgebauten Feldwegen (Ihr folgt dem "Kunstweg") links an Ober-Abtsteinach vorbei, überquert die Straße nach Mackenheim (Feldweg Ende, nach rechts auf die Straße, 20m weiter wieder links auf den Feldweg - großteils geteert). Ihr kommt am Sportplatz von Ober-Abtsteinach heraus, und fahrt nun auf dem Radweg nach Siedelsbrunn bis zum Restaurant "Morgenstern". Dort rechts ab auf Eure Route. Theoretisch könntet Ihr auch ab dem Kunstweg der entgegengesetzten "A1"-Route folgen, mit der Folge, dass Ihr ab dem Radweg am Sportplatz einen "Schlenker" via Kloster macht, um ab dort wieder die "A1"Route zu verlassen.

Fragen?? 

...ok... ...ich sehe gerade als Avatar "Enduro"... ...da hätt´ich noch Ideen am Wachenberg, aber bestimmt nich für eine Tagestour und mit viel Gepäck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (5. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Das-Licht (5. Februar 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hab mal versucht auf Bikemap manuell eine Alternative zu Buchklingen zu zeichnen.
> Ist aber mit Sicherheit *nicht *die kräfteschonenste Route nach Abtsteinach.




...ist quasi, bis auf den Einstieg zum ersten blauen Marker, die "B1"  und ein Stückchen "A1" in umgekehrter Richtung.


----------



## trailgold (5. Februar 2016)

Top, vielen vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung! Bericht folgt


----------



## Das-Licht (5. Februar 2016)

...als smartphonefreier Mensch fiel mir eine, mutmaßlich, einfachere Erklärungsvariante nicht gleich ein. Also Ihr könnt auch bis zum Weinheimer Waldschwimmbad fahren, und dort den GPX-Track Go1  http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gorheimertal-go1 in umgekehrter Richtung laufen lassen. Ab Buchklingen dann den GPX Track B1 http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/birkenau-b1 und ab Ober-Abtsteinach dann nach der Hauptstraßenüberquerung die Route A1   http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/abtsteinach-a1   in entgegengesetzte Richtung bis zum Kloster. 

criis Variante bedeutet, Straße/Radwege bis ans Ortsende Birkenau Richtung Löhrbach, dann B1 in umgekehrter Richtung und dann A1 in umgekehrter Richtung nach GPX Track.	...deutlich weniger Text.


----------



## sharky (5. Februar 2016)

von eberbach auf den katzenbuckel hoch gibt es 2 wege. eine trailige und eine auf schotterrampen. runter würde ich die trailige fahren. ab eberbach hab ich dir 2-3 touren á 50km die jede menge trails haben. wenn du möchtest, meld dich per PM. ich schick dir dann die gpsies links


----------



## Bountain Mike (7. Februar 2016)

Grubenhund irgendwo in der Gegend um Rohrbach!


----------



## chriiss (7. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2016)

da bin ich neulich auch lang. der trail rockt


----------



## Michi0177 (12. Februar 2016)

Frührunde Neckarzimmern Burg Hornberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2016)

wo ist denn das geländer?? das hab ich noch nie gesehen? am weg von der burg richtung n´zimmern gibts das doch nirgends


----------



## Michi0177 (12. Februar 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> wo ist denn das geländer?? das hab ich noch nie gesehen? am weg von der burg richtung n´zimmern gibts das doch nirgends


 Doch, direkt links neben der kleinen Plattform, wo früher mal das Münzfernglass stand.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Februar 2016)

Genau. Fisch, Du warst offenbar einen Weg obendran. Das hier ist am Fahrweg.


----------



## Michi0177 (13. Februar 2016)

Das Geländer ist am ganz normalen Weg, denn man auch mit dem Auto fahren kann.. kurz bevor man durch das grosse Eingangstor fährt auf der rechten Seite. 

Können gern mal zusammen eine Route vereinbaren und diese dann fahren, oder uns einfach irgendwo in der Gegend treffen und spontan ne Runde drehen.


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2016)

ach DA ist das! ok... da fahr ich zwar als mal vorbei aber guck nicht gezielt hin


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. Februar 2016)

Das ist ein Geländer von der Haag-Aussicht oberhalb von Miltenberg...



Und in Weilbach haben sie gar keine Geländer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Februar 2016)

Das Geländer ist abba neu an der Haag Aussicht  schaut stabil aus.


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. Februar 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Das Geländer ist abba neu an der Haag Aussicht  schaut stabil aus.



Sollte es auch sein, geht ja sacksteil nab do...


----------



## tfdelacruz (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo @trailgold ,
kannst du was zu der Tour sagen? Bilder wären auch super...! Danke


----------



## Ramend (19. Februar 2016)

Hier mal ein kleines Bild vom Mittwoch ist am Aussichtsturm bei Klingenberg enstanden


----------



## JensDey (20. Februar 2016)

Heute Schnee auf 400m.


 
Ich muss jedoch zugeben, dass es die einzigen 20m^2 die tatsächlich durchgehend schneebedeckt waren. 

Zufällig auch noch einen angelgten Trail entdeckt. 


 
Das war der optisch schönste Teil, wohl nicht angelegt. 
Der Rest war bei Nässe unfahrbar. Die meisten Passagen schaffe ich aber auch trocken nicht. 
Freue mich aber schon darauf ein paar Cracks zuzuschauen.


----------



## Remedy8 (21. Februar 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Heute Schnee auf 400m.
> Anhang anzeigen 465171
> Ich muss jedoch zugeben, dass es die einzigen 20m^2 die tatsächlich durchgehend schneebedeckt waren.
> 
> ...



Wo ist der angelegte Trail denn zu finden?


----------



## JensDey (21. Februar 2016)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Wo ist der angelegte Trail denn zu finden?


Nach dem es hier heftige Diskussionen um das Veröffentlichen von hometrails gibt halte ich mich da mal bedeckt bis ich die locals kenne.
Da in BW kann er ja nicht legal sein.
Ich habe nach Hinweisen hier im Forum gesucht. Nada.


----------



## Michi0177 (21. Februar 2016)

Als ob.. 


 Haßmersheim Eduardshöhe


----------



## JensDey (21. Februar 2016)

Gesetzestreuer Biker
Steigt ab,
Um ein Bild zu machen.
An diese Waldverkehrsregel könnte ich mich auch halten.


----------



## Michi0177 (21. Februar 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gesetzestreuer Biker
> Steigt ab,
> Um ein Bild zu machen.
> An diese Waldverkehrsregel könnte ich mich auch halten.



Ich kam von unten und bin nicht abgestiegen  .. käme ich von oben wäre ich es auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (21. Februar 2016)

Michi0177 schrieb:


> Ich kam von unten und bin nicht abgestiegen  .. käme ich von oben wäre ich es auch nicht


Echt, dann war es ein Selfie und du bist eigentlich Sattel?


----------



## Michi0177 (21. Februar 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Echt, dann war es ein Selfie und du bist eigentlich Sattel?


Witzbold 
Bin natürlich nur zum Foto machen abgestiegen.


----------



## JensDey (21. Februar 2016)

Bin ich jetzt übergerascht?
...
Nein!


----------



## Michi0177 (22. Februar 2016)

Wäre jemand dran interessiert, am Samstag ne Runde zu drehen ?
Treffpunkt wäre mir egal.. Mosbach - Umkreis 25km. Ich würde mit dem Auto hin kommen, so dass man zusammen starten könnte.

Grüße


----------



## JensDey (22. Februar 2016)

Mit Leuten, die nur zum Bilder machen absteigen kann ich noch nicht mithalten. 
Schade.
Aber Leutershausen/ Schriesheim ist auch ca. die doppelte Entfernung.
Und diesen Sa. würde eh nicht gehen.


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2016)

abendstimmung über dem Odenwald. und ziemlich kalt wars auch...


----------



## Geistereiche (26. Februar 2016)

@sharky: Du bist halt deiner Zeit weit voraus - bei mir geht's erst heute wieder los! Schön kalt und sonnig ist's ja!


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2016)

was für ein perfekter Tag zum biken gestern


----------



## Bountain Mike (28. Februar 2016)

Heute auf der Tromm am Brandschneider Kreuz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (28. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Bountain Mike (28. Februar 2016)

Servus Chris, ich hatte dieses Wochenende Besuch von einem Freund, der früher mal hier wohnte und der hat gleich ein paar Leute mit denen er die Enduro One Serie fährt mitgebracht, um Ihnen die Trails im schönen Odenwald zu zeigen!


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2016)

was ist die enduro one serie? so wild wie irgendwelche kranken bugglnunder-heizer sehen die leute garnicht aus?!


----------



## Bountain Mike (28. Februar 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> was ist die enduro one serie? so wild wie irgendwelche kranken bugglnunder-heizer sehen die leute garnicht aus?!


Das mit der Enduro Serie trifft nur auf die zwei Mädels und die vier jüngsten Gesichter auf dem Bild zu, der Rest ist entweder zu langsam oder zu alt oder beides.


----------



## Geistereiche (29. Februar 2016)

Cool - Enduro mit Skihandschuhen! Ich war am Samstag bei Eiseskälte mal wieder am Mülbener See! -4°C machen eine Abfahrt nicht wirklich schön!


----------



## Bountain Mike (29. Februar 2016)

Ich bin vor einigen Jahren mal den Ride de Eisbär in Kitzingen bei -12 grad (75km) gefahren und das hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
Der Sieger der Lang Distanz ( 115 km) war damals ein über 60 jähriger der mit Wollsocken und Turnschuhen unterwegs war!
Man muss es wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. Februar 2016)

das muss man aber wirklich wollen. 75km bei -12°C ist eine Hausnummer. da muss  man ganz schön schnell fahren, um warm zu bleiben


----------



## Remedy8 (1. März 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Cool - Enduro mit Skihandschuhen! Ich war am Samstag bei Eiseskälte mal wieder am Mülbener See! -4°C machen eine Abfahrt nicht wirklich schön! Anhang anzeigen 468122


Was hast Du denn da vorne auf dem Lenker montiert? Sieht irgendwie ziemlich groß aus...?! 
Gruß & danke!


----------



## Geistereiche (1. März 2016)

Das mein Lieber ist ein wasserdichtes Handy-Case von Wicked Chili mit dem ich meine Touren erfasse bzw. navigieren kann wenn nötig. Da passt mein Samsung S4 satt rein und lässt sich (wenn nötig) gut bedienen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> das muss man aber wirklich wollen. 75km bei -12°C ist eine Hausnummer. da muss  man ganz schön schnell fahren, um warm zu bleiben


 
Joa das ist wirklich eine Hausnummer. Ob das Ganze dann noch gesundheitlich sinnig ist, ist auch noch die Frage 
Bin bei -17° mal in die Arbeit gefahren, waren 10km. Hat mir gelangt


----------



## Bountain Mike (1. März 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Joa das ist wirklich eine Hausnummer. Ob das Ganze dann noch gesundheitlich sinnig ist, ist auch noch die Frage
> Bin bei -17° mal in die Arbeit gefahren, waren 10km. Hat mir gelangt



Falls das wirklich ungesund ist dann haben die Athleten beim Biathlon aber keine allzu hohe Lebenserwartung!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. März 2016)

Mühsam auf deine Antwort einzugehen da sie doch recht pauschal ist, wie meine Aussage auch...

Wage trotzdem zu behaupten das es für die meisten Personen auf dem Rad ungesund ist. Biathlon ist auch ein ganz anderer Bewegungsablauf.

Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich bzw. gleich alt. Nur so viel dazu... Den Rest kannst du, wenn du willst, selbst erörtern oder dich informieren.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## sharky (1. März 2016)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn da vorne auf dem Lenker montiert? Sieht irgendwie ziemlich groß aus...?!
> Gruß & danke!


wenn das an mich ging: edge 800. definitiv nicht groß


----------



## chriiss (6. März 2016)

.


----------



## Bountain Mike (6. März 2016)

Schnee, Nebel und am Ende Regen ohne Ende


----------



## Keeper1407 (6. März 2016)

Heute im Lochbachtal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailgold (6. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, wie versprochen möchte ich hier noch den Bericht unserer Bikepacking-Testtour nach Eberbach posten. Die Fotos sind größtenteils nur schnell geknipst, da ich leider die Kamera immer erst aus dem Rucksack holen musste und dann zwischenzeitlich auch andere Sorgen als das Fotografieren hatte. Nachdem meine erste Bikepacking-Schnuppertour schon sehr schön verlaufen war (siehe hier), hatte mich mir passendes Equipment besorgt und wollte mal das andere Ende des Odenwalds erkunden.

Samstag früh machten User Filzloeckchen und ich uns per Bahn auf dem Weg nach Weinheim, von wo aus wir die Tour nach Eberbach starten wollten. Mein Ziel war es, weiter in das Thema Bikepacking einzusteigen und Erfahrungen mit neuer Ausrüstung und erhöhter Zuladung zu sammeln. Filzloeckchen ist auf dem Gebiet ein absoluter Profi und für ihn war das Ganze eher ein Spaziergang. Bei unseren gemeinsamen Touren hat aber erfreulicherweise grundsätzlich der Spaß und das Erlebnis Priorität und nicht die konditionelle Leistung. Für die kommende Nacht waren 5 Grad angesagt, aber um sicher zu gehen und wegen der geplanten Übernachtung in erhöhter Lage hatte ich sicherheitshalber den Winterschlafsack und entsprechende Kleidung eingepackt. Auf den ersten Metern nach dem Weinheimer Bahnhof merkte dann ich schon, wie anders sich das Rad mit dem zusätzlichem Gewicht fährt. Die Route, die ich für uns zusammengestellt hatte, umfasste 60Km Distanz und 2000 Höhenmeter. Normalerweise für mich problemlos machbar, ausreichend Zeit vorausgesetzt. Allerdings bis jetzt natürlich immer ohne Gepäck.




_Meins Setup für die Tour. Zuladung im Bereich 5-7 KG. Dazu noch ein voller 30l Rucksack._

Wir durchquerten Weinheim und kamen ins Gorxheimertal, um von dort über verschiedene offizielle MTB Rundstrecken Richtung Eberbach zu traversieren. Wir gelangten über einen sich in Serpentinen die Flanke des Tal hochschlängelnden Pfad auf dem Kamm in Richtung Abtsteinach. Hier ging leider ein recht kalter Wind, der mich schon früh zwang die erste von zwei Softshell Jacken überzuwerfen. Hier oben holte ich auch schnell mein Frühstück nach und hoffte, dass die verspätete Mahlzeit keine negativen Folgen haben würde.




_Diese etwas steilere Rampe mussten wir, unter den Augen einer pausierenden MTB-Kinder/Jugendgruppe, natürlich auch mit Gepäck bezwingen. 




Immer wieder hatten wir einen schönen Blick zurück in die Rheinebene mit Mannheim im eigenen Dunst.












Die Bodenverhältnisse waren bescheiden: Größtenteils bewegten wir uns ab hier auf Waldwegen, die von den überall stattfindenden Waldarbeiten sehr matschig und dementsprechend auch etwas kräftezehrend zu fahren waren. Hin und wieder mussten wir auch wegen Sperrungen Alternativrouten suchen. Das kostete natürlich Zeit.




Auch wenn diese Zustände hin und wieder sogar Spaß machten, so sollten sie doch nicht ohne Konsequenzen bleiben.




Immerhin kam nun die Sonne heraus und es war etwas freundlicher.
_
Ab Abtsteinach (Das obligatorische Foto vom Kloster haben wir uns geschenkt) wurde der Wald sehr schön und wir näherten uns dem Ende der ersten Etappe. Das nächste Teilstück war eine MTB Rundtour, deren GPS Track ich teilweise in unsere Tour eingebaut hatte. Jetzt sollten wir also hoffentlich bald abfahrtstechnisch auf unsere Kosten kommen. Ein Blick auf das GPS verriet: 3:20h unterwegs, davon 40 Minuten Pause/Orientierung, 740 Höhenmeter geschafft und 20 KM zurückgelegt. Wir lagen nicht besonders gut im Schnitt.
_








_
Der erste richtige Trail der Tour (nicht abgebildet) war dafür richtig schön zu fahren und auch wenn die Satteltasche sehr ungewohnt war, ließ sich für mich alles vorsichtig, aber ohne Zwischenfälle machen. Vor mir turnte Filzloeckchen auf seinem Rad über den Trail, als würde er immer mit Gepäck fahren. Mit vielen engen Kehren ging es runter ins Tal, von wo aus wir gleich wieder auf der anderen Seite hoch mussten. Der nächste Anstieg zog sich lang und beinhaltete einige steile Rampen, die viel Kraft kosteten. Oben angekommen erwartete uns ein nicht enden wollendes Transferstück. Wieder gab es Probleme mit der Wegfindung und unwegsame, anstrengende Passagen.

Plötzlich merkte ich es: Der erste leichte Krampf im Oberschenkel bahnte sich an. Sofort blieben wir stehen, ich rührte mir etwas Isostar in der Tasse an und aß eine große Portion selbstgemachte Energieriegel. Leider war es aber schon zu spät. Die Krämpfe meldeten sich nun immer öfter zu Wort, und bald musste ich bei größeren Belastungen schieben. Es folgte endlich der zweite Trail der Tour, der aber leider enttäuschte und nur aus einer Spur im Laub bestand. Wir kamen in Hirschhorn an und entschieden uns, direkt am Neckar entlang nach Eberbach zu fahren. An die eigentlich geplante Traverse entlang der Hänge war für mich nicht mehr zu denken. So konnten wir ca 300 Hm sparen und fuhren 8Km Radweg. So lange die Belastung klein blieb, konnte ich hier auch gut fahren.

In Eberbach angekommen, machten wir bei Rewe halt und kauften Zutaten für unser Abendessen. Währenddessen programmierte ich im GPS die direkteste Route Richtung Katzenbuckel. Ich hatte keine Bedenken es nicht zu schaffen, meine Kondition war noch da und ich wusste zur Not schiebe ich halt bis hoch. Dementsprechend ging es jetzt erst über etliche Treppenstufen und dann viele Spitzkehren direkt hoch zur Burg. Während ich mein Rad zu Fuß den weg hochhievte, konnte Filzloeckchen alles locker fahren. Ich hatte etwas von einer Quelle an unserem Schlafplatz gelesen, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob diese zugänglich und nutzbar sein würde. Wir hatten nur noch wenig Wasser und ich war etwas besorgt, oben nicht genug Flüssigkeit zu haben. Ich hatte mir auch meine letzte Softshell angezogen, um mich während des Aufstiegs möglichst warm und trocken zu halten. Ich setzte also alles auf eine Karte: Noch mal wo anders hinfahren war jetzt keine Option mehr.

Als wir bei der Burg Eberbach ankamen, konnten wir noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießen. Danach wurde es aber schnell dunkel und ich schickte meinen Mitfahrer schließlich voraus, da er sonst alle 100 Meter auf mich warten hätte müssen. Um das Schieben angenehmer zu machen setzte ich Kopfhörer auf und hörte ein Hörspiel. Das mache ich öfters bei langen Bergaufpassagen, da es den Kopf beschäftigt und ablenkt. Nach drei Vierteln der Höhenmeter kam ein Plateau, auf dem ich wieder etwas fahren konnte. Die letzten Meter zum Schlafplatz waren dann noch mal steil und nass, aber schließlich hatte ich es geschafft und sah Filtzloeckchens Stirnlampe leuchten. Die erwähnte Quelle gab es tatsächlich und so konnte ich mir direkt einen Tee aufsetzen, trockene Kleidung und die Daunenjacke anziehen und mich im Schlafsack aufwärmen.




_Filtzloeckchen testete seinen Hobo Kocher und wir aßen bis wir fast platzten._

Am Ende waren es immerhin 53km und 1650 Höhenmeter geworden. Glücklich kochten wir Suppe und Nudeln mit Gulasch und ließen den Tag Revue passieren. Auf jeden Fall würden wir wieder mal etwas zu erzählen haben, worauf es ja auch irgendwie ankommt. Wir richteten unser Lager für die Nacht ein und stiegen noch hoch auf den Katzenbuckelturm, von wo aus wir eine schöne Aussicht auf den Sternenhimmel hatten.
















_Frühstück mit Aussicht._

Am nächsten Morgen packten wir zusammen und hinterließen unseren Schlafplatz natürlich ohne Spuren. Das Wetter war sehr grau und so beschlossen wir, an diesem Tag nur noch zurück nach Eberbach zu fahren und unterwegs bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos zu schießen. Ich hatte uns zwar eine Trailtour herausgesucht, aber die frische Kleidung war inzwischen schon mehr als knapp und es war kalt genug, dass ich die Heimfahrt in jedem Fall in etwas Trockenem verbringen wollte. Wir werden aber auf jeden Fall bei gutem Wetter und ohne Gepäck wieder kommen, und die Trails am Neckar nachholen.




_











_
Ich habe auf jeden Fall wieder einiges gelernt: Es gibt viele Faktoren, die so eine Tour negativ beeinflussen können und man sollte einige von ihnen vorher einplanen. Trotz aller Schwierigkeiten war immer klar, dass wir unser Ziel erreichen würden und es nur eine Frage der Zeit war. Wir hätten im Notfall immer zurück zur "Zivilisation" gekonnt und unterwegs auch notfalls mit dem Zug zurückfahren können. Daher war es insgesamt eine sehr angenehme, spaßige Runde und das ist mir auch fast lieber so, als wenn alles perfekt glatt geht. Ich möchte mich noch mal herzlich bei Das-Licht, chriiss und Sharky für ihre Hilfe bedanken! Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder, wenn etwas mehr Sonne scheint.
Ein paar Aufnahmen von der Tour habe ich noch:

_
_


----------



## chriiss (6. März 2016)

.


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. März 2016)

Sehr guter Bericht und tolle Fotos.
Ich würde mich über weitere Episoden freuen.


----------



## trailgold (7. März 2016)

Hallo, Touren dieser Art werden wir dieses Saison sehr viele unternehmen, auch mit Fokus auf etwas entlegenere Regionen und bessere Dokumentation. Sicher aber auch zwischendurch wieder mal im Odenwald. Wer da mal mitmachen möchte kann sich auch gerne melden. Wen derartige Fotostories interessieren, der kann meinem Trailgold Projekt gerne über die gängigen Social Media Kanäle folgen, da ich sowas normalerweise aus Zeitgründen nur auf meine Website stelle. Das hier sollte in diesem Fall eine Art "Dankeschön" sein. Auch werde ich nicht für jede Tour einen Text schreiben, manchmal gibt es die Fotos nur als kleinen Bilderpost auf Tumblr. 

Wer sich grundsätzlich für diese Art des Radfahrens interessiert, dem kann ich diesen Thread im Light Bikepackung Unterforum ans Herz legen. Dort gibt es viele inspirierende Berichte zu lesen.


----------



## sharky (7. März 2016)

ich find eure bilder toll. da merkt man gleich, das profis am werk sind. gerade auch das bild vom sternenhimmel ist super 
aber wieso man mit so viel gepäck ein fully fährt, ist mir nicht klar. das starre HT erscheint mir da als die sinnigere wahl


----------



## trailgold (7. März 2016)

Ganz einfach, ich habe noch kein HT. Ist aber in Arbeit


----------



## Geistereiche (8. März 2016)

Was ich nicht verstanden habe ist wieso man auf eine nachgewiesener Maßen harte Tour geht ohne zu frühstücken und dann Krämpfe beklagt..... Aber sonst scheint es ja nett gewesen zu sein!


----------



## sharky (8. März 2016)

wo ist denn eigentlich das video entstanden? gerade die erste passage? ich krieg das grade nicht zugeordnet


----------



## trailgold (8. März 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstanden habe ist wieso man auf eine nachgewiesener Maßen harte Tour geht ohne zu frühstücken und dann Krämpfe beklagt..... Aber sonst scheint es ja nett gewesen zu sein!


Dass ich das nicht mit Absicht als zusätzliches Handicap gemacht habe, sollte man sich ja denken können. Es wurde morgens organisatorisch wie so oft etwas eng und da musste das, was sich überhaupt verschieben ließ, eben zu Gunsten wichtigerer Dinge verschoben werden. Sinn des Ganzen war es ja auch, überhaupt die zusätzliche Belastung durch das Gepäck überhaupt mal einschätzen zu können. Unter normalen Umständen hätte sich das wie gesagt wohl deutlich weniger ausgewirkt. Ist auch nicht beklagenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. März 2016)

Sonntag auf der Neunkirchner Höhe, bzw auf dem Weg dorhin.


----------



## Devilz1985 (11. März 2016)

Auf dem Morsberg ist der Frühling auch noch sehr weit entfernt


----------



## Das-Licht (12. März 2016)

Heute habe ich mal das super Wetter für eine ausführliche Tour, Buchklingen, Abtsteinach, Kreidach, Tromm, 2x oberer Teil des Trommtrail, Zotzenbachtrail (noch bis 31.3.gesperrt deshalb nebendran gefahren), Mörlenbach, Birkenau, Burgensteig, Wachenburg, Buchklingen genutzt. Da sich mein neues Rotwild E+ wie ein normales Fahrrad fährt, habe ich für die ganze Strecke mit mind. 1.000 hm und über 40 Km gerade mal 100Wh benötigt. Erst an der Friedrichshütte bei Weinheim ging, der erste von fünf Batteriebalken aus; 2 km vor dem Ziel. Trotz des Sonnenscheins traf ich unterwegs lediglich einen Trekkingradler bei Kreidach und einen Downhiller am Trommtrail.


----------



## Geistereiche (12. März 2016)

trailgold schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich habe noch kein HT. Ist aber in Arbeit


Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr auf solchen Touren für einen Schnitt fahrt.....wer outet sich?


----------



## Das-Licht (12. März 2016)

...geht die Frage auch an mich? Mit dem scott-e-spark (Bosch-Antrieb) ca. 15 Km/h. Mit dem Rotwild weiß ich es noch nicht. Sicherlich langsamer.


----------



## trailgold (12. März 2016)

@Geistereiche kommt natürlich darauf an, ob man zum Spaß fährt oder beispielsweise im Rahmen eines Bikepacking-Rennens, ob man irgendwo in der Pampa ist (zB sowas wie Kirgistan) oder Abends mit dem Zug heim kann. Normalerweise muss man zwischendurch viel Navigieren und Fotopausen machen etc. Ich gehe es lieber gemütlich an, denn ich mache das eher als Zivilisationsflucht, um wirklich tief in die Natur zu kommen und richtig abzuschalten. Mein Mitfahrer gibt es sich dagegen auch gerne mal dreckig, er hat beispielsweise letzten Sommer mit Gepäck 434km und 9528hm in zwei Tagen und 13 Stunden gemacht. Ich würde sagen jeder so, wie er es möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (13. März 2016)

Also ich komme mit rauf runter rauf eigentlich immer so auf nen 16er Schnitt. ....


----------



## sharky (14. März 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit rauf runter rauf eigentlich immer so auf nen 16er Schnitt. ....


das sollte man auch ohne den e-antrieb schaffen. kann man den dingern eingentlich in den akku pinkeln, um ruhe davor zu haben?


----------



## JensDey (14. März 2016)

Habe auch noch einen kurzen aber kurvigen Trail auf dem Weg zur Schriesheimer Hütte gefunden.
Beschreibung folgt vom PC.


----------



## Bener (14. März 2016)

Ach, du kommst auch von hier wech??


----------



## JensDey (14. März 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Ach, du kommst auch von hier wech??


Nordbaden ist doch ein gaaaanz anderes Bundesland.


----------



## JensDey (15. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Habe auch noch einen kurzen aber kurvigen Trail auf dem Weg zur Schriesheimer Hütte gefunden.
> Beschreibung folgt vom PC.




 
Lage 
Auf dem Weg von Schriesheim zum Naturfreundehaus Schriesheimer Hütte kommt auf halbem Weg ein Steinhaus
Wenn dem Weg folgt kommt eine Pfadfinder  hütte. Das ist das Ende des Trails 

Anfahrt 
Uphill #1
Vom Steinhaus aus in Richtung Pfadfinderhütte und die erste Links
Oben auf dem Kamm rechts halten (Martinspfad)

Uphill #2
Wenn man von Schriesheim kommt muss man den Einstieg ein weiter talauswärts nehmen und einfach dem Weg folgen.
Kommt man von der Schriesheimer Hütte kann man kurz nach dem Steinhaus den Bach kreuzen und einen grasigen Waldweg
zum normalen Einstieg für Uphill #2 folgen.

Uphill #3
(bin ich noch nicht gefahren)
Einstig noch weiter Richtung talauswärts (Griethweg) nehmen.

Dem Weg folgen bis man auf den Wanderweg (Burgsymbol oder L) trifft. Sah von oben nicht fahrbar aus.
Länge 
300m, oben 100m 

Skill 
schön kurvig, teilweise steil vor oder in Kurve


----------



## Geistereiche (15. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> das sollte man auch ohne den e-antrieb schaffen. kann man den dingern eingentlich in den akku pinkeln, um ruhe davor zu haben?


Seh ich so aus als ob ich mit einem E-Bike fahre? Aber wer es braucht - Senioren, irgendwie Behinderte.... da ist das ja ok. Aber sonst? Den anderen kannst du von mir aus in den Akku pinkeln......das ist für mich reine Bequemlichkeit


----------



## hardtails (15. März 2016)

was soll eigentlich immer der spott?
man könnte auch schreiben das alle die ein fully fahren verfettet sind und ein fully brauchen damit sie überall drüberbügeln können da sie nicht fahren können.....
ich verstehe es nicht, kann doch jeder machen was er will

Herbst/Winterstimmung im März






Ganz alleine unterwegs, nichtmal einem Tier begenet....





Hier gab es wohl doch leben, schnell weiter




Endlich wieder alleine


----------



## Geistereiche (16. März 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> was soll eigentlich immer der spott?
> man könnte auch schreiben das alle die ein fully fahren verfettet sind und ein fully brauchen damit sie überall drüberbügeln können da sie nicht fahren können.....
> ich verstehe es nicht, kann doch jeder machen was er will
> 
> Heul leise!


----------



## on any sunday (17. März 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Seh ich so aus als ob ich mit einem E-Bike fahre? Aber wer es braucht - Senioren, irgendwie Behinderte.... da ist das ja ok. Aber sonst? Den anderen kannst du von mir aus in den Akku pinkeln......das ist für mich reine Bequemlichkeit



Seh ich so aus als ob ich mit einem MTB fahre? Aber wer es braucht - Senioren, irgendwie Behinderte.... da ist das ja ok. Aber sonst? Den anderen kannst du von mir aus in die Ritzel pinkeln......das ist für mich reine Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (17. März 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Seh ich so aus als ob ich mit einem MTB fahre? Aber wer es braucht - Senioren, irgendwie Behinderte.... da ist das ja ok. Aber sonst? Den anderen kannst du von mir aus in die Ritzel pinkeln......das ist für mich reine Bequemlichkeit.



Hehehe - aber ne geile Homepage haste!


----------



## MChaosbiker (18. März 2016)

Mal die Haus-Runde gedreht , Bad König-Spreng-Mossauer Höhe-Erbach-Hoam .........


----------



## sharky (18. März 2016)

schön  

ich fahr morgen erbach - 3 see tal, habermannskreuz, englischer garten, watterbach, 3-seen, bullau, erbach. falls jemand mit will...


----------



## Keeper1407 (18. März 2016)

Heute Morgen... und was man in zwei Stunden alles erleben kann...

Zapfig wars...



Geil wars...


Toll wars..



A Hitz wars...


----------



## Das-Licht (19. März 2016)

Hier ein Bilderbericht der Strecke Ab1 Aschbach: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/aschbach-ab1

Die Strecke Ab1 führt von Aschbach auf Teer-u.Forststraßen über Waldmichelbach, Schönmattenwag, an Raubach und Affolterbach vorbei wieder nach Aschbach. Die Höhenangaben und die Streckenlänge decken sich nicht mit meinem Nyon, das sonst immer nahezu ähnliche Werte der Strecken errechnet. Ich hatte jedenfalls 625 hm und 26,2 Km am Ziel auf dem Zähler. Die Strecke selbst bietet keinerlei technische Herausforderung; der Singletrailanteil beträgt ca. 200 Meter. Konditionell ist die Strecke moderat, und eigentlich ideal für Treckingbikes, Hardtails und CC-Bikes um etwas "Strecke" zu machen. Wer es gemütlich angeht, kann die Strecke auch für den Familienradausflug hernehmen. Deshalb halte ich die Strecke auch für Gelegenheits-MTBler und Anfänger als geeignet. 






Der Streckenplan steht nicht am Parkplatz den das GPX ausweist, sondern etwa 200 Meter weiter oben am Geopark-Infocenter.






Hier der Parkplatz. Etwa 50 Meter weiter auf dem Schotterweg erfolgt die erste Ausschilderung. 






Anfangs führt die Route durch eine Art "Park" in Aschbach. 






Nach einem Anstieg fährt man Richtung Waldmichelbach. Hier ein Blick auf den Überwald. 






Auf Nebenstraßen und Forststraßen fährt man parallel zum Ulfenbach bergab durch Waldmichelbach, Neustadt, und - hier im Bild - Straßburg nach Ober- und Unterschönmattenwag (Unnaschimmeldewoog). 






Einer der schöneren Abschnitte des Ulfenbachtales. 






Blick nach den ersten Höhenmetern bei Unterschönmattenwag auf das Ulfenbachtal Richtung Norden. 






Hier ist gleich der Hauptteil des Anstieges geschafft. 






Bald 15 Kilometer geht es nun, immer leicht bergauf, bergab, auf dem Höhenrücken vorbei an Raubach Richtung Affolterbach. Der Weg und die Landschaft ändert sich kaum. Ich bin diese Route nun zwei mal gefahren, und auf diesem ganzen langen Streckenabschnitt begegneten mir überhaupt, heute, erst nahe Affolterbach zwei Jogger.  ...naja... ...und ein Reh. 






Mist!   Ich hatte das falsche Rad dabei.






Der Roßbrunnen bei Affolterbach. Danach kommt abermals ein Anstieg, und ab nun wird die Strecke stellenweise etwas "mountainbikiger" . 






Das war bis zu diesem Winter mal ein Trail. 






Die einzigen 200 Meter Uphill-Singletrail auf über 26 Km Strecke. 






Zurück in Aschbach nahe des Zieles. Landschaftlich ist die Strecke schön, ruhig, entspannend. Es hat etwas von Wandern mit dem Fahrrad. Mit 80 Wh Pedelecverbrauch und 810 Kalorien bei knapp 1,5 h ist es eine angenehme Strecke ohne großen Anspruch.


----------



## sharky (19. März 2016)

Es sah heute ja nicht sonderlich einladend zum fahren aus aber war dann doch ganz angenehm


----------



## john_frink (19. März 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Hier ein Bilderbericht der Strecke Ab1 Aschbach: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/aschbach-ab1
> 
> Die Strecke Ab1 führt von Aschbach auf Teer-u.Forststraßen über Waldmichelbach, Schönmattenwag, an Raubach und Affolterbach vorbei wieder nach Aschbach. Die Höhenangaben und die Streckenlänge decken sich nicht mit meinem Nyon, das sonst immer nahezu ähnliche Werte der Strecken errechnet. Ich hatte jedenfalls 625 hm und 26,2 Km am Ziel auf dem Zähler.




Wie du schon schreibst, die Strecke hat mit Mountainbiking herzlich wenig zu tun. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch die langweiligste im gesamten süd-westlichen ODW.. und so familientauglich ist die garnicht wegen des langen und monotonen Aufstiegs am Anfang.


----------



## sharky (19. März 2016)

an wen richtet sich dein Kommentar?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. März 2016)

Offensichtlich an einen Bewohner Deiner Ignore-Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. März 2016)

ah... das könnte sein


----------



## hardtails (22. März 2016)

Versucht sie da der Katzenbuckel zu verstecken?







romantisches Plätzchen mitten im Wald (und Chaos)
es gab soagr Blümchen ganz in der Nähe





Kleine nette Abfahrt. Dummerweise erst unten bemerkt das meine Gabel verstellt war, auf Zeitlupenausfedern




Deshlab hab ich mich noch ein wenig ausgetobt und wie es dem Ruf des MTBs entspricht den Weg kaput gefahren


----------



## Michi0177 (22. März 2016)

Abend Leute, hätte jemand Lust in naher Zukunft mal eine Tour zu starten ?

Im Bereich zwischen Mosbach und Eberbach wäre ich für alles bereit.
Katzenbuckel wäre sicher geil, war dort noch nie biken, obwohl ich bloß 30 Kilometer weit weg wohne


----------



## sharky (22. März 2016)




----------



## boblike (22. März 2016)

Hätte Lust am Montag die MIL1 zu fahren, nachdem ich letztes mal wegen Fieber nicht mit konnte. Hab allerdings erst 30 Minuten im Sattel verbracht dieses Jahr, ist das trotzdem zu schaffen oder brauch ich ein Sauerstoff Zelt danach?


----------



## Geistereiche (23. März 2016)

Michi0177 schrieb:


> Abend Leute, hätte jemand Lust in naher Zukunft mal eine Tour zu starten ?
> 
> Im Bereich zwischen Mosbach und Eberbach wäre ich für alles bereit.
> Katzenbuckel wäre sicher geil, war dort noch nie biken, obwohl ich bloß 30 Kilometer weit weg wohne


Dann fahr doch hin....30 hin 30 rück macht 60 plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (23. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Hätte Lust am Montag die MIL1 zu fahren, nachdem ich letztes mal wegen Fieber nicht mit konnte. Hab allerdings erst 30 Minuten im Sattel verbracht dieses Jahr, ist das trotzdem zu schaffen oder brauch ich ein Sauerstoff Zelt danach?


Ist MIL1 nicht im Winter gesperrt oder schon wieder offen??


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. März 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Ist MIL1 nicht im Winter gesperrt oder schon wieder offen??


 
Sollte wieder offen sein 

*"Die MIL 1 ist ab sofort bis zum 15. März 2016 geschlossen!" <- VON HP*


----------



## sharky (26. März 2016)

was für ein traumwetter heute 
da kam man ja garnicht drum rum zu biken

erbach und michelstadt


 

netter hohlweg... leider ging meine Tour in die falsche Richtung - hochzus 


 

endlich oben 


 

irgendwo am a.d.W.


 

und den schönsten trail hinter dem bullauer Bild muss ich wohl aus versehen beim leichten abbremsen so zugerichtet haben


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> da kam man ja garnicht drum rum zu biken


Doch. Mit Fieber auf der Couch liegen ist eine durchaus gangbare Alternative! 
Und, taugt die neue Stütze?


----------



## Silvermoon (27. März 2016)

Gestern auch mal nach ewig langer Bike-Abstinenz das tollte Wetter zu ner Tour im Rodensteiner Land genutzt.... 

Für diesen Ausblick oberhalb von Erlau (Gleitschirmstartplatz) lohnt sich das Hochkurbeln immer wieder 



 

Oberhalb der Burg Rodenstein vom Trail "ausgespuckt" worden, Richtung Laudenau fahrend, vorbei an einem kleinen aber doch manchmal sehr imposanten Wasserfall ("Fallender Bach")...


----------



## Silvermoon (27. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Hätte Lust am Montag die MIL1 zu fahren, nachdem ich letztes mal wegen Fieber nicht mit konnte. Hab allerdings erst 30 Minuten im Sattel verbracht dieses Jahr, ist das trotzdem zu schaffen oder brauch ich ein Sauerstoff Zelt danach?



....keine Bange, ich hab meine erste größere Tour nach Ewigkeiten auch überlebt  ok, der Hintern muss sich erst wieder kooperativ mit dem Sattel zeigen, dann passt das auch wieder


----------



## aju (27. März 2016)

Mein Lieblingsort im Odenwald:


----------



## MChaosbiker (27. März 2016)

..... cooles Video


----------



## chriiss (27. März 2016)

.


----------



## Michi0177 (28. März 2016)

aju schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsort im Odenwald:



Wo ist das denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (28. März 2016)

Das Osterwochenende verbrachte ich auf der Geo-Naturpark Route Gr-E1 Gras-Ellenbach. http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gras-ellenbach-gr-e1







Dank der Tipps eines Forenteilnehmers konnte ich mir dann gestern und heute noch ein paar schöne Passagen einbauen. Die Strecke besteht zu einem Großteil aus Forstwegen und Waldwegen, und der Teerstraßenanteil beschränkt sich auf die Ortsdurchfahrten von Gras-Ellenbach und Güttersbach. Die Waldwege sind teilweise auch Singletrails und schön zu befahren. Durch die Streckenführung kann man die Strecke auch zweiteilen in eine kleine Gras-Ellenbacher und eine kleine Güttersbacher Runde. 






Man startet auf dem Parkplatz der Niebelungenhalle. 






Und kommt hier in den Wald hinein. An dieser Stelle käme man auch wieder heraus, wenn man nicht die Originalroute fährt, sondern ein zweites Mal den Siegfriedsbrunnen passiert und dann den Niebelungensteig downhill fährt.






Blick auf Gras-Ellenbach






Typischer Waldweg, und...






...typische Forststraße der Gr-E1 Runde.






Das angeblich älteste Verkehrsschild des Odenwaldes. 






...tja... ...und hier bohrte sich diese elastische Wurzel zwischen Speiche und Schaltwerk, mit der Folge einer Zwangspause für grobe Richtarbeiten. 






Wenn man hier rechts herunter fährt, kürzt man ca. 300m Waldweg und Forststraße ab, und kommt direkt auf Singletrails zum Siegfriedsbrunnen. 






Der Siegfriedsbrunnen. Glücklicherweise war kein militanter Pedelecgegner dort, sonst wäre ich hier der zweite Tote in 1.000 Jahren gewesen.  Ab hier kann man rechts einen moderaten, oder links einen verwurzelten Singletrail zurück auf den Hauptweg fahren, auf den man dann rechts abbiegt. 






Eine schöne Trailabfahrt nach Güttersbach. 






Güttersbach.






Die Auffahrt von Güttersbach zurück Richtung Köhlerhütte erst auf Teerwegen... 






...und später teilweise so.  






Wer abkürzen will, und nicht die Köhlerhütte anfahren möchte, spart ca. 3 km wenn man hier links hinauf fährt. 






Die Köhlerhütte. Von hier aus kann man nun weiterhin bis zum Ende der Gr-E1 Route folgen, oder unterwegs darauf achten, wenn die eigentliche Route  rechts abbiegt, und es links Richtung Siegfriedsbrunnen geht. Fährt man Richtung brunnen, so schneidet sich der Weg ca. 500 Meter mit der Hin-Strecke der Gr-E1. Achtet auf ein weißes Quadrat mit einem roten "N" und folgt dem kleinen Pfeil darin, dann kommt Ihr zum Niebelungensteig. 






Man kommt dann wieder dort am Waldrand heraus, wo man die Route begann. Dieser Weg kürzt die Strecke um ca. 1,5 Km ab. 1,5 Km Forststraßen und Teerstraßen gegen einen Downhilltrail. Da fällt mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer.  Die Strecke Gr-E1 wird mich wohl noch manchmal sehen.


----------



## Bensemer (28. März 2016)

Michi0177 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn ?


Das ist das Felsenmeer


----------



## Silvermoon (28. März 2016)

@Das-Licht 

Schöner Bericht von der GR-E1 Strecke. Und vor allem für den einen oder anderen alternativen (Trail-)Tipp, damit es nicht so eintönig auf den Forststraßen daher geht 

Finde es richtig gut, wenn sich hier jemand die Mühe macht und die eine oder andere Strecke vom Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald abfährt. Mit den Bildern und der kurzen Beschreibung der Strecke/ der Gegebenheiten, kann man sich mal einen kleinen Eindruck verschaffen, ob man diese dann auch mal fahren möchte oder eben nicht, weil manchmal ist die Enttäuschung dann doch groß, wenn es nur Waldautobahnen und Teerwege zu fahren gibt.....und das gepflegt hoch und runter.....
*Danke für deinen Bericht!!!*


----------



## -Phill- (28. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Das ist das Felsenmeer



Dort darf man mitm Bike runter?


----------



## EinZweitaccount (28. März 2016)

Nicht ganz aktuell...


----------



## codit (28. März 2016)

-Phill- schrieb:


> Dort darf man mitm Bike runter?


Wenn Du kannst!

Wochenenden und Feiertage von April bis Oktober meiden.


----------



## sharky (28. März 2016)

-Phill- schrieb:


> Dort darf man mitm Bike runter?


ich glaub das problem ist weniger die legalität der befahrung sondern die jeweiligen fahrkünste


----------



## sharky (28. März 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Doch. Mit Fieber auf der Couch liegen ist eine durchaus gangbare Alternative!
> Und, taugt die neue Stütze?


DAS ist in der tat unschön. gute besserung! die neue stütze ist unauffällig. tut. endlich keine bedenken mehr, dass einem der sattel unterm hintern wegkippt. dafür nehm ich die 80g mehrgewicht gerne in kauf. vielleicht mach ich mal noch titanschrauben rein


----------



## Geistereiche (29. März 2016)

So ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich glaub das problem ist weniger die legalität der befahrung sondern die jeweiligen fahrkünste


 
Dort Drumherum gibt's aber auch schöne Touren


----------



## Velociped (30. März 2016)

@ Das Licht 

" ...tja... ...und hier bohrte sich diese elastische Wurzel zwischen Speiche und Schaltwerk, mit der Folge einer Zwangspause für grobe Richtarbeiten. "

Nachdem mir so etwas zum dritten Mal passiert war, habe ich endgültig Abstand von der Kettenschaltung genommen.


----------



## JensDey (31. März 2016)

aju schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsort im Odenwald:


Absolut beneidenswerte Fahrtechnik.
Will ich auch können. Ok, die Hälfte, ein Drittel,...
ach mir würde schon 5% des Mutes reichen.


----------



## JensDey (31. März 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Das ist das Felsenmeer


Heidelberg?
Dann muss ich das auch mal probieren. Man muus j anicht gleich alles machen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. März 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Heidelberg?
> Dann muss ich das auch mal probieren. Man muus j anicht gleich alles machen.


 
Lautertal


----------



## hardtails (31. März 2016)

DAS Felsenmeer im Odenwald ist in Lautertal.
Aber im Odenwald gibt es doch einige....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (31. März 2016)

Danke!


----------



## sharky (2. April 2016)

Klasse Wetter heute. endlich mal wieder in kurz kurz fahren 
leider wurde der trail von bullau Richtung erbach durch a....löcher mehrfach mit ästen blockiert. sogar ganz oben wo es noch ein 4m breiter weg ist 

aber gut... hier die Bilder


----------



## rmfausi (2. April 2016)

Bei uns wars eigentlich nicht so dolle wie bei euch, die Sonne hat mal geblinselt aber auch nicht mehr. Wird bestimmt noch, Gruß rmfausi, Ride On.


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. April 2016)

@sharky ...... sind gestern Forsthaus Silvana runter ( Würzberg-Michelstadt) was ein Drecksweg , Schlammschlacht ....... aber hab gesiegt  pics sind net , Hände waren zu versifft


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. April 2016)

Wo find ich den Stein sharky ??????????


----------



## Das-Licht (3. April 2016)

Velociped schrieb:


> @ Das Licht
> 
> " ...tja... ...und hier bohrte sich diese elastische Wurzel zwischen Speiche und Schaltwerk, mit der Folge einer Zwangspause für grobe Richtarbeiten. "
> 
> Nachdem mir so etwas zum dritten Mal passiert war, habe ich endgültig Abstand von der Kettenschaltung genommen.



Deinen Bildern nach, hast Du eine Rohloff-Nabe? So einen MTBler traf ich letztens auch. Er erzählte was von 14 Gängen und schwärmte ebenfalls von der Rohloff Schaltung. Sowas müsste ich erst mal in der Praxis selber fahren, ob es zu mir passt... ...wenn ja, wird´s halt mal wieder teuer.


----------



## sharky (3. April 2016)

die abfahrt bin ich hoch. in die richtung ging es eigentlich. der stein ist da:
wenn man von der bundesstraße richtung würzberg den trail lang fährt endet der ja und es geht eine waldautobahn richtung klettergarten, bullau etc. da ist der dann rechts im wald. gut sichtbar


----------



## qlaus (3. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ...der stein ist da:
> wenn man von der bundesstraße richtung würzberg den trail lang fährt endet der ja und es geht eine waldautobahn richtung klettergarten, bullau etc. da ist der dann rechts im wald. gut sichtbar



, cool, da musst du aber schon wissen wo er ist. --> http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/4227283#map=17/49.66422/9.07305

Wobei der Weg aus Richtung Klettergarten/Bullau heute eher öd zu fahren war, der Forstverkehr hat den groben Schotter wieder freigelegt


----------



## Das-Licht (4. April 2016)

Heute mein Bildbericht von der Strecke HP1 Heppenheim des Geo-Naturpark.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/heppenheim-hp1







Die Route beginnt mit der Schautafel an der Siegfriedstraße Richtung Kirschhausen in der Altstadt, schräg gegenüber vom Fahrradgeschäft 2Rad Becker. 






Parken kann man dort allerdings nicht. Hierzu muss man irgendwo auf einen der ausgewiesenen kostenpflichtigen Parkplätze fahren. Das Problem ist die begrenzte maximale Parkdauer von zwei Stunden, die - sofern man die Tour nicht mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz angeht- schnell überschritten wird. 






Über eine Kopfsteinpflasterstraße geht es hinauf Richtung Starkenburg. 






Immer wieder bieten sich herrliche Ausblicke in die Oberrheinebene. 






Am Wegesrand stehen immer wieder Schilder mit Erklärungen zu unserem Planetensystem. Die Schilder sind in ihrer Entfernung maßstabsgetreu so aufgestellt, wie auch die Planeten in unserem Sonnensystem verteilt sind. Am Ende stehen die Schilder Erde, Venus und Merkur dicht beieinander, bis an der Heppenheimer Volkssternwarte das letzte, das Sonnenschild, steht.  






Von der Sternwarte geht der Weg HP1 nun weiter in den Odenwald. Wer möchte, kann jedoch ca. 1000 Meter links ab, zur Starkenburg hinauf fahren. 






Die Pflasterstein- und Teerstraße wird fortan zur geschotterten Forststraße... 






...die ab und an Rastunterstände bietet, und ansonsten immer nur bergauf führt. Die Steigungen sind mit 2-3 % teils moderat, und mit 8-10 % an kurzen Steilstücken, schon fordernd. Vor allem, weil nur nach der Sternwarte, ein kurzes 500 Meter langes Stück, ein leichtes Gefälle aufweist. 






Einige Kilometer vor Schannenbach wird die Forststraße wieder zur öffentlichen Teerstraße. 






Nach etwa 500 Höhenmetern am Stück erreicht man dann den Krehberg (nicht Krähberg, den es im Odenwald anderswo auch gibt) bei Schannenbach. Die Nähe zum Felsenmeer, etwa 6 Km entfernt, ist unverkennbar. 






Bei gutem Wetter bietet dieser Aussichtspunkt einen Panoramablick über den vorderen nördlichen Odenwald. 






Hier wäre das erste Mal ein kleiner Trailanteil von etwa 300 Metern Länge, wenn dort nicht schon seit Längerem die Durchfahrt aufgrund von Fällarbeiten, gesperrt wäre. 






Nach diesem kurzen Pfad kommt man in Schannenbach heraus. Die HP1 Route führt nun ca. 2 Kilometer auf Teer- und Betonpisten bis zu einer Wiesendurchfahrt.  Wer den "Trailanteil" um einige huntert Meter erhöhen möchte und die Teerstraße vermeiden möchte, folgt dem "N" , dem Niebelungenweg bergab, bis man wieder links auf einen Feldweg abbiegt, der sogleich zu ebenjener Betonpiste wird. 






Blick auf Schannenbach und den Sendemast Krehberg. Ab hier geht es nahezu in einem Zuge nur noch bergab. 






Nach Ende der Betonpiste kommt man auf die Wiesendurchfahrt, die auf einen Waldweg führt, den ich hier großzügig als Trail bezeichne. Dieser Trail ist nochmal ca. 700 Meter lang und mündet alsbald wieder auf eine gut ausgebaute, geschotterte Forststraße. 






Durch den lichten Wald kann man auf Ober- Hambach und die berühmt berüchtigte Odenwaldschule blicken. 






Sobald man die Waldabfahrt verlässt, und auf die geteerten Wirtschaftswege kommt, gemahnt dieses Schild zur Vorsicht. 






Blick auf den Melibokus... 






und die Bergstraße. 






Die ersten Frühlingsboten in den Weinbergen, die man mit dem Rad bis hinunter nach Heppenheim auf die Bundesstraße B3, durchquert.






Ankunft in Heppenheim und darauf hoffen, kein "Beet" an der Windschutzscheibe zu haben.

Mein Resümee dieser Strecke: Wer gerne alleinig auf Kondition fährt und Höhenmeter abarbeiten will, sowie auf sehr schnelle problemlose Abfahrten steht, und das Alles in Verbindung mit teils herrlichen Ausblicken, für den ist die Strecke HP1 wohl genau richtig. Sie hat keinerlei technischen Anspruch, was ich auch daran bemerkte, dass mir bei drei Durchfahrten je ein MTBler, ein Treckingradler und ein Rennradfahrer! begegneten. Wenn sie auch nicht meinem persönlichem Anspruch entspricht, so zählt sie wohl doch zu den beliebtesten Strecken des Geo-Naturpark.


----------



## sharky (4. April 2016)

sieht ja höchst spannend aus die runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (4. April 2016)

umso besser das sich das einer antut, dann wissen wir schonmal wo wir nicht hinmüssen


----------



## sharky (7. April 2016)

diese ausgeschilderten "MTB" strecken sind überwiegend auf freizeitradler ausgerichtet und sind auch mit einem crosser gut befahrbar. den bedarf nach einen mountainbike hat man auf den wenigsten streckenabschnitten. nicht grundsätzlich, aber doch der großteil. daher spar ich mir mittlerweile solche strecken. man ist hinterher nur enttäuscht


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2016)

Aussnahmen: Miltenberg & Amorbach und vielleicht noch Großheubach


----------



## Keeper1407 (8. April 2016)

Also von mir bekommt Das-Licht mal ein gamz großes Dankeschön für die richtig guten Bildberichte zu den einzelnen Strecken.
Die Infos nutze ich gerne für das Planen der eigenen Touren.


----------



## JensDey (8. April 2016)

Ich werde demnächst mal die Touren um Weinheim testen und berichten.
Wenn es zu einfach ist fahre ich die noch mal mit blockierter Federung und meinen alten blanken 1.8er-Slicks


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2016)

Die Stecken in BaWü haben 0 technichen Anspruch, da man sich brav an die 2 Meter Regelung gehalten hat ....


----------



## JensDey (8. April 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Die Stecken in BaWü haben 0 technichen Anspruch, da man sich brav an die 2 Meter Regelung gehalten hat ....


 OK, dann kann ich es lassen. Habe ja schon etliche eigene gute Routen oberhalb von Leutershausen/ Schriesheim.


----------



## Das-Licht (8. April 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal die Touren um Weinheim testen und berichten.
> Wenn es zu einfach ist fahre ich die noch mal mit blockierter Federung und meinen alten blanken 1.8er-Slicks



...Das kannst Du auf der Go1 Strecke durchaus machen. Bei der B1 Strecke - die ich zwar sehr häufig fahre, hier jedoch noch nicht beschrieb - sind die Anforderungen höher. Ich bin sie zwar auch schon mehrfach mit einem Hardtail (ohne Motor) gefahren, doch hier gibt es etliche schnelle Stellen, bei Denen sich die Federung sehr positiv bemerkbar macht. 

Allgemein: Bei etlichen Geo-Naturpark Strecken gibt es auch zusätzliche interessante Wege, die ich teils beschreibe, und teilweise bewusst nicht benenne. Wenn ich mal alle Strecken abgefahren habe, dann werde ich nochmals ein Resümee ziehen, dass ich hier jedoch nicht "voreilig" machen möchte, denn die individuelle Bewertung einer Strecke hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Entsprechend ist die Sterne-Verteilung auf der Geo Naturpark Seite mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Leute, die nur metropolennahe Hotspots kennen, haben eine andere Auffassung von Kondition und Technik, als Leute, die sich auch mal an Downhill-Naturtrails versuchen. So kann man bsp. sonntags bei gutem Wetter an den Trommtrails beobachten, wie Fahrer mit tollen Fullys bergab mangels Fahrtechnik im Schrittempo stürzen, während Andere mit Hardtails solch einen Trail bergauf fahren. Ersterer würde wohl fünf Sterne für Technik vergeben, Letzterer nur drei. Ein Rennradfahrer würde bei der Strecke HP1 wohl nur zwei Konditionssterne geben, während ein Downhillbiker fünf geben würde. Ich konnte deshalb bisher auch keine verlässliche Tendenz aus den Sternen herauslesen. Ähnliches gilt für die "Fahrräder" von 1-5 auf den Geopark Tafeln. Die intersubjektive Bewertung fand da wohl im kleinen Kreis statt, bzw. ohne Orientierung an internationalen Richtlinien wie bsp. SG0 bis SG6 . Meine Streckenbeschreibung und Bewertung ist natürlich auch entsprechend subjektiv.


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2016)

soweit ich informiert bin hat der Geo Park bewust auf eine Bewertung von seiten der DIMB verzichtet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. April 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Aussnahmen: Miltenberg & Amorbach und vielleicht noch Großheubach


stimmt, aber die sind ja auch "was anderes". miltenberg verfolgt ein anders Konzept. da hast ja auch keinen komischen Rundkurs in dem sinn. in amorbach hab ich noch nix gefunden, was ausgeschildert wäre, auch wenn die trails da wirklich gut, aber leider ein stück auseinander sind. großheubach kenn ich nicht.

aber auch die strecken in hessen sind langweilig. zumindest das rund um erbach / michelstadt.

ich hab für sonntag was in erbach geplant. 45/1200. falls jemand mit will. keine garantie für die trails. hatte nur die OSM zur Planung!


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2016)

Hi Shary 

Amorbach ist nicht ganz so gut wie Miltenberg aber nah dran.

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/amorbach-am1


----------



## Aninaj (8. April 2016)

Miltenbach und Amorbach liegen auch nicht in BaWü, sondern in Bayern... - könnte vielleicht auch ein Grund für das "etwas andere" Konzept sein.

Ganz nette Infos zu Amorbach


----------



## sharky (8. April 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Amorbach ist nicht ganz so gut wie Miltenberg aber nah dran.


ich weiß. ich kenne beide 

@Aninaj 
das Argument mit BaWü ist ja durchaus schlüssig, nur wieso machen die hessen den selben Unsinn?


----------



## hardtails (8. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> das Argument mit BaWü ist ja durchaus schlüssig, nur wieso machen die hessen den selben Unsinn?



machen sie doch nicht. Aber die strecken streuen halt arg
wird daran liegen das die von privatpersonen eingereicht wurden und man die nutzt bei denen man sich einigen konnte.
ein einheitliches konzept (außer beim marketing) steckt da nicht dahinter.
miltenberg fällt eigentlich eh raus den die hat einen ganz andere hintergrund als die anderen strecken


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2016)

ist halt auch immer die Frage was will man und was wird von den beteiligten Ämtern genemigt.

manchmal will man halt auch nichts anderes ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (8. April 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ist halt auch immer die Frage was will man und was wird von den beteiligten Ämtern genemigt.
> 
> manchmal will man halt auch nichts anderes ....




Die Frage ist auch, was kann man dem normalen Radfahrer, der ein MTB besitzt, und ab und an damit fährt, was wohl auf 70% der Wochenendfahrer zutrifft, zumuten? Die Leute hier im Forum sind ja oft aus dem Profi- oder Amateurbereich... ...wenn Mancher auch nur mit dem Mundwerk. Ofizielle Strecken, die normale Fahrer überfordern oder gar gefährden, können so eben nicht aufgenommen werden.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. April 2016)

Je nach dem was man will ist es auch mal in Ordnung einfach nur Waldwege zu fahren um vom Alltag abzuschalten und was für die Kondition zu tun.

Klar habe ich auch mehr Spass auf der AM1 oder MIL1, finde aber durchaus beides legitim... Schade das es halt zu wenig Strecken wie die AM1 oder MIL1 gibt. Aber an gute Strecken kommt man auch auf die eine oder andere Weise.

Speziell um Heppenheim und Melibokus gibts ja einiges gutes


----------



## Bener (8. April 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Nach etwa 500 Höhenmetern am Stück erreicht man dann den Krehberg (nicht Krähberg, den es im Odenwald anderswo auch gibt) bei Schannenbach. Die Nähe zum Felsenmeer, etwa 6 Km entfernt, ist unverkennbar.



Ist ja lustig! Könnte das der selbe Stein sein? Mein Foto ist hier aufgenommen:

http://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/49.67474/8.70559




Triple by Daniel Peschutter, auf Flickr


----------



## hardtails (8. April 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig! Könnte das der selbe Stein sein? Mein Foto ist hier aufgenommen:
> 
> http://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/49.67474/8.70559



Das ist der selbe Stein.
Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do;js...ileId=ndqzsjmydwxjqgqh&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Das-Licht (8. April 2016)

...neee, isser nich. Da waren keine Blutflecken. 

"Mein" Stein ist weiter oben, direkt am Krehberg bei Schannenbach. Leider bin ich zu blöd, zu wissen, wo man solche Karten findet, und wie man dann darauf Marker setzt, und das dann hier postet. 

...hinten durch die Brust ins Auge via screenshot, photoshop, picr-Bildupload...


----------



## Bener (8. April 2016)

Naja, bei der Opentopomap kann man doch ganz einfach nen Marker setzen. Und dann den Link aus der Adresszeile hier posten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Aussnahmen: Miltenberg & Amorbach und vielleicht noch Großheubach


so isses!


----------



## Das-Licht (8. April 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Opentopomap kann man doch ganz einfach nen Marker setzen. Und dann den Link aus der Adresszeile hier posten...









  ...sieht dann so aus... ...aus dieser Zeile:	 http://opentopomap.org/#marker=14/49.68312/8.72950


----------



## Bener (8. April 2016)

Passt doch! Direkt als Bild einbinden klappt nicht meines Wissens, aber als Link reicht doch!


----------



## greebo72 (9. April 2016)

Am Freitag Morgen das schöne Wetter genutzt, einen Tag Urlaub gemacht und von Reinheim zum Kaiserturm gefahren. Kalt aber schön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. April 2016)

wunderschönen heute


----------



## Das-Licht (12. April 2016)

ACHTUNG! Heute viele Bilder und viel Text!

Das Wochenende über, bis heute, erkundete ich die Strecke Si1 Siedelsbrunn.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/siedelsbrunn-si1
Ich fuhr an, und über die komplette Strecke von Zuhause aus, ca. 1400hm und 50Km, und auch "geshuttelt" bis an die Strecke. Hier habe ich dann verschiedene Variationen ausprobiert. Die Strecke Si1 Siedelsbrunn ist auch Teil einer Odenwald-Marathon-Route, und entsprechend viel auf Kondition und weniger auf Technik ausgelegt. Doch auch hier gibt es sehr interessante Varianten. Dazu im Bildbericht mehr. Mit 28 Km - bei meinem GPS waren es 30Km - gehört die Si1 zu den noch durchschnittlich langen Strecken. Der Teerstraßenanteil ist prozentual sehr gering, und lässt sich auf nahe null bringen, wenn man nicht den Parkplatz am Buddhistenkloster, der der planmäßige Ausgangspunkt am westlichen Orsteingang ist, als Startpunkt wählt, sondern bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang, Richtung Wald-Michelbach am Cafe Morgenstern rechts zur Thelios-Klinik abbiegt, und vom Klinkiparkplatz aus startet. Man verzichtet so auf ca. 2,5 Gesamtkilometer Ortsdurchfahrt und kann direkt am Waldrand los legen.






Hier die Schautafel, auf der ich nachträglich folgende Markierungen anbrachte... ...also am Rechner, nicht auf der Schautafel. 
Da wären die zwei neu eingebrachten blau umkreisten Parkplatzsymbole. Eines ist der Parkplatz der Thelios-Klinik, das andere ist eine Parkmöglichkeit, ca. 1 Km weiter, auf einer der wenigen unbefestigten, offiziellen Straßen Deutschlands an der Schutzhütte am Kottenberg.
Die gelbe Route ist mit ca. 3 Km recht kurz, und beispielsweise für einen kleinen Radausflug ohne großartig Ausrüstung und Outfit ( natürlich trotzdem mit Helm) mit Familie und Kindern oder für Anfänger zum "Schnuppern" geeignet. Ein weicher mit Natursteinen durchsetzter, abfälliger Waldweg führt bis hinunter nach Seckenrain, um dann auf einem geteerten Landwirtschaftsweg wieder moderat bergauf nach Siedelsbrunn zu führen; vorbei am Parkplatz der Thelios Klinik.
Die lange grüne Linie kürzt die Strecke vom Adlerstein direkt nach Schönbrunn ab, und die kurze grüne Linie verzichtet auf den Anstieg und die anschließende Abfahrt zum Stillfüßel. In beiden Fällen verzichtet man auf das Befahren von geschotterten Forststraßen. Wer nun, bsp. die gelbe Route weglässt, und die beiden grünen Abkürzungen nimmt, und zudem an der Klinik parkt, schneidet die Route von 660hm auf 420hm und von 28Km auf ca. 15Km zusammen. Nimmt man bsp. nur die kurze grüne Abkürzung, und bleibt später auch auf der gelben Route, so hat man ca. 24Km. Man kann also an der Si1 die Strecke individuell nach Zeit, Kondition, Lust, oder auch Wetterumschwung anpassen.
Die Orangen Linien gehören nicht zur Si1. Das sind Downhilltrails, wahlweise mit Spitzkehren auf denen man eine sehr gute und mutige Kurventechnik benötigt, oder das Hinterrad umsetzen kann, oder eben um die Kurve schiebt, oder alternativ eine Naturstrecke mit angelegten Drops, etc. . Beide Strecken erfordern mindestes rudimentäre Fahrtechnik.






Die Thelios Klinik und die offizielle unbefestigte Fahrstraße Richtung Dürr-Ellenbach.






Die Vielwegekreuzung an der Schutzhütte am Kottenberg, Auch bis hier her kann man fahren und sich einen Parkplatz am Rande suchen. Sonntags ist das hier jedoch sehr voll und eng. Die gelbe Linie zeigt die "Family-Tour" und die grünen Linien die Originalroute.






Von der abschüssigen Forststraße mündet alsbald links ein Waldweg ein. Bitte die Beschilderung beachten, denn der GPS-Track will weiter auf der Forststraße bleiben.






So sah dieser Weg bis gestern in Teilen aus. Ein Harvester sammelte dort kleine Polter ein. Der polnische Forstarbeiter schaute ganz beschämt und meinte zu mir " Schlimmes Weg." Ich deutete auf mein MTP und sagte: "Gutes Fahrrad." Wir beide lachten, wünschten uns noch viel Spaß und einen schönen Tag, und...





Handybild

...heute sah der Weg dann plötzlich so aus. 






Der Adlerstein. Von hier geht die Si1 Route der grünen Linie nach, weiter. Die orange Linie führt direkt nach Schönbrunn. Wer später auch einen der Trails fahren möchte, folgt den weißen Quadraten. Sie führen nach Schönbrunn und anschließend auf das "Schlangepäidel [Schlangenpfädchen] " hinuter bis nach Korsika.






Der südlichste Punkt der Route. Die Wegscheide zwischen Steinachtal und Ulfenbachtal. Zum Neckar sind es von hier noch etwa 10 Km bei Hirschhorn.






Herrliche Aussichten und nur Wald, Wald, Wald.






Blick auf Unnaschimmeldiwoog [Unter-Schönmattenwag].






Durchwachsener Waldweg nach Schönbrunn.






Schönbrunn im Odenwald. ...und ja!!! Rechts im Bild die Fahrspur, das ist die Ortsstraße! Der Weiler lässt sich sogar mit Gattern verriegeln. Teerstraße - auch dorthin - Fehlanzeige! Das es sowas noch in Deutschland gibt, gefällt mir. In Schönbrunn gibt es wochenends auch eine Vesper-Einkehrmöglichkeit.






...und auch das einzige Verkehrsschild im Ort ist nicht alltäglich. 






Der Ortsausgang von Schönbrunn.
Wer keine Trails mag, folgt der ausgeschilderten Si1 Route, die grüne Linie. Links hinab, den weißen Quadraten folgend führt das Schlangenpfädchen. Den Eingang zum Downhilltrail habe ich hier nicht im Bild. Er besteht zudem aus verschiedenen Spuren, teils aktuell nicht oder nicht mehr befahrbar, deshalb möchte ich da keine Tipps geben. Der Downhilltrail führt grob entlang einer Telefonmastentrasse und kreutz auch ab und an das Schlangenpfädchen. Letztlich gefallen mir beide Strecken.






Bis hier her ist das Schlangenpfädchen noch mit technischen Grundlagen zu fahren. Die orange Linie mit den weißen Quadraten. Dann, rechts runter, wird es deutlich schwieriger. Die roten Linien mit Ausrufezeichen zeigen eine der Linien des Downhilltrail an. Auf der grünen Linie ist man wieder auf dem Si1 Weg.






Ja, wo ist die Spitzkehre in einer hängenden Kurve? 






Der Trailfahrer und der Wegefahrer treffen sich wieder hier. Von links oben kommt die Si1 Route. Wer drei von vier Trail-Sektionen durchfährt, kommt vom grünen Waldweg, und wer die letzte kurze Sektion bis nach Korsika fährt, kommt von rechts unten. Rechts, mittig geht die Originalroute weiter, auf dem "Engelsweg".






Eine mit 3-6% ansteigende Forststraße führt nun hinauf Richtung Siedelsbrunn. Immer wieder eröffnen sich herrliche Landschaftsaussichten. Hier blickt man auf den gegenüberliegenden Bergkamm oberhalb Ober-Schönmattenwag, über den die Route Ab1 Aschbach, führt.






Während bei Bensheim Be1, Ndl1 und Heppenheim Hp1, der Granit - oft in Form von Findlingen anzufinden ist, besteht das Gebirge hier aus Buntsandstein.






Hier die nächste Abkürzungsmöglichkeit, die ich zukünftig immer nutzen werde. Der etwa 300 Meter lange Verbindungsweg erspart einen langen Forststraßenanstieg, mit anschließender schneller, steiler Forststraßenabfaht. Für Konditionstraining allerdings zwingend zu fahren.






Hier ist man bereits wieder an der Schutzhütte und Parkmöglichkeit am Kottenberg vorbei, und fährt auf dem von mir gelb markierten kurzen Rundkurs.






Der Teerweg führt dann direkt zum Parkplatz der Thelios-Klinik; hellgrüne Linie. Die dunkelgrüe Strichellinie markiert die Originallinie zum anderen Ortsende, die ich mir zukünftig auch spare, wenn ich shuttle.






Der Blick, nahe des Parkplatzes bei der gelben Linie. Ganz links im Grau der Melibokus, dann vorn, die Kreidacher Höhe mit der Tromm im Hintergrund und rechts Affolterbach mit dem Spessartskopf im Hintergrund. Hier hat man einen Blick auf sehr viele der Geo-Naturpark-Strecken, wie eben Si1 Siedelsbrunn, Wa1 Waldmichelbach, Mb1 Mörlenbach, F1 Fürth, R1 Rimbach, Ab1 Aschbach, Ndl-B1 Nördliche Bergstraße, Be1 Bensheim und Gr1 Gras-Ellenbach.   Nun, man sieht, an meinen Ausführungen, ich werde hier nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, denn die Naturtrailmöglichkeit bei Korsika und der Wechsel zwischen Forststraßen für den Anstieg und Waldwegen, ist recht ansprechend. Und das finden wohl auch Andere, denn heute kamen auch zwei weitere MTBler auf die Idee am Klinikparkplatz zu starten um das schöne vormittägliche Wetter zu nutzen.


----------



## migges (12. April 2016)

Sieht ja wirklich nett aus da bei euch im Odenwald.


----------



## epic-mtb (13. April 2016)

Hallo Biker im Odenwald!

Leider gibt es auch unschöne Bilder im Odenwald. 
*Grenze Bayern Hessen, Miltenberg-Mainbullau, Vielbrunn:  Lauseiche, Gelbe Markierung hinunter in das Ohrnbachtal zum Golfplatz auch Heidelbeer-Trail genannt*

Hier haben Waldarbeiter im Wald des Fürsten zu Leiningen den wunderbaren Trail im oberen Teil total zerstört. Man kann dort nicht einmal mehr laufen. Weitere Schreckensbilder lasse ich sein. Ich befürchte, dass es im unteren Teil so weiter geht. Die dort angebrachten Markierungen und Vorarbeiten lassen das leider vermuten. Die fürstlich leiningische Verwaltung interessiert sich offensichtlich kaum für Wanderer und MTB wie schon bei der Planung der AM 1 angedeutet wurde. Wie man dann Hotels, die man im Amorbach bauen will, füllen will, ist das Geheimnis des Fürstenhauses. Nur ein kleiner Trost: Dieser Bereich gehörte früher der Stadt Miltenberg und wurde unter anderem gegen den Schlossberg oberhalb Miltenberg getauscht. Nur so konnte dort die MIL 1 zustande kommen. 

Ich überlege, einen Thread zu erstellen mit dem Thema "Unschöne Bilder aus dem Odenwald".
Was haltet Ihr davon? 

Gruß

Walter


----------



## Das-Licht (14. April 2016)

...das ist ja in jedem Herbst/Winter alltäglich und nicht ungewöhnlich. Auch die Strecke F1 hat seit diesem Winter (vorerst?) an großer Attraktivität verloren, nachdem der Downhilltrail - der ja früher mal ein Rückeweg war - wieder zum Rückeweg wurde.  Auch ich habe ja in meinem Siedelsbrunn-Bericht dieses Vorher/Nachher-Bild gepostet; allerdings bewusst einen negativen Kontext vermieden.  Auf Facebook gibt es sogar Gruppen, die sich intensiv mit der "Wegezerstörung" beschäftigen, und dies entsprechend kritisieren. Diese Kritik sehe ich nur dann als berechtigt an, wenn die "Gegenseite" - also die Forstwirtschaft - den Freizeitnutzern, durch ihr reguläres Nutzungsverhalten, eine "Schädigung der Natur" vorwirft; was wohl kaum vorkommt... ...nicht mal in Baden Württemberg.

Ich fahre ja offensichtlich selbst MTB und ich bin allerdings auch jeden Winter im Wald, ziehe zum Selbsterwerb Holz aus dem Wald und lege Brennholzpolter an - eben in kleinem Rahmen. Ich kenne also beide Seiten. Bei aller Kritik, wenn nun plötzlich ein Weg nicht mehr so ist, wie man ihn kennt, kann man sich über Folgendes Gedanken machen:

Ganz Deutschland ist bis auf den letzten Quadratzentimeter eine von Menschen angelegte und bearbeitete oder zumindest betretene Kulturlandschaft. Der Wald ist in sehr großen Teilen eine forstWIRTSCHAFTLICHE Nutzfläche. Wir haben in Deutschland (in Österreich ist das ja bekanntlich anders) ein gesetzliches Recht, diese Flächen, unabhängig der Besitzverhältnisse, zu betreten und teilweise gar zu nutzen. Jeder darf für den Eigenbedarf Pilze und Beeren sammeln, abgebrochene Tannenäste für den Adventskranz mitnehmen oder Moos für das Osternest. Die Wege, die wir zum Begehen des Waldes nutzen, sind großteils Wirtschafts!wege oder teils Jahrhunderte oder Jahrtausende alte Verkehrswege. Das heißt, diese Wege wurden und werden nicht zum Spaß (für bsp. Sonntagsausflügler, Hobbyreiter, Wanderer und MTBler) angelegt, sondern zum arbeiten und als Transportmöglichkeit. Der Wald ist kein Park. Nicht mal dann, wenn er sich "Geo-Naturpark" nennt. Bei letzterem bemüht man sich, die Forstwirtschaft so nachhaltig und naturnah wie möglich zu gestalten - zumindest hier im Odenwald. Und ja, manchmal fragt man sich, so wie auch bei Deinen Bildern: "Muss dass denn so sein?"  Manches ist sogar gewollt, auch wenn es kurzfristig "schlimm" aussieht.

Früher neigte man dazu, den Wald "aufzuräumen"... ...bis man feststellte, dass dem Wald wichtige Nährstoffe genommen werden. Heute bearbeitet man die Stämme vor Ort, lässt Äste und Kronenholz liegen und verfaulen. Das ist ein Prozess zur Annäherung an eine Renaturierung. Die Arbeitsmaschinen machen zwangsläufig viele Wege unbegehbar, doch wer mal solche Wege gesehen hat, auf denen einen Winter lang Rückepferde Stämme gezogen haben, wird seine "naturnahe" romatische Vorstellung von der "schonenden" Waldbearbeitung revidieren müssen. Wenn es sich um Freizeitwege handelt, werden diese Wege nach Abschluss der Arbeiten im Allgemeinen wieder  - so wie auf meinen Bildern ersichtlich - begehbar gemacht. Rückegassen überlässt man der Natur.  Und selbst wenn ein Weg nicht instand gesetzt wird; was passiert dann? die Leute laufen dort trotzdem weiterhin. Die MTBler wühlen sich auch durch. Und ein Jahr später hat man das, was viele von Uns am liebsten haben. Einen Trail, und keine Forststraße.  Deshalb habe ich mit solchen Bildern keine Probleme. Im Gegenteil. Wenn der Weg schon "kaputt" ist, fehlen den "Naturbelehrern" die Argumente, mit das Befahren mit dem MTB madig zu machen. Und das ist es ja eben: Ich fahre ein Mountainbike mit Federung, Stollenreifen, starker Untersetzung und robustem Bau; für genau diesen Zweck. Für Forststraßen tut es auch ein Hollandrad.  Naja... ...und wenn nicht aufgeräumt wurde, und es liegen Äste im Weg, ich kann ja auch mal selber etwas zur Seite ziehen. 

Oft hilft es auch, sich nicht öffentlich" aufzuregen" sondern erst einmal das Gespräch mit den Verantwortlichen zu suchen. In meinem Falle hatte der Forstarbeiter wohl so viel Empathie, aufgrund der beiderseits positiven Stimmung, dass er bei seiner letzten Abfahrt einfach den Schieber mitziehen ließ. 
So weit meine Meinung.


----------



## sharky (14. April 2016)

ich finde die Idee nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt, einen eigenen thread aufzumachen. aber er wird halt maximal der systematischen Sammlung von wegzerstörungen durch waldarbeiten dienen. und, so fürchte ich, schnell an übersicht verlieren, weil garantiert viel rumdiskutiert wird.

wirklich bringen würde das ganze nur was, wenn man die systematische Sammlung solcher vorfälle dann auch mal an die weitergibt, die neben den Bikern ein Interesse an intakter erholungs-Infrastruktur haben. aber das sind auch zersplitterte gruppen wie irgendwelche tourismus- oder lokale stadtmarketingverbände. einen zentralen tourismusverband Odenwald mit einem Konzept für die ganze region gibt es ja leider nicht. auch wenn das sicher em effektivsten wäre.
und diese verbände oder Interessengruppen haben sehr wahrscheinlich auch keinen direkten einfluss. und wenn der graf von wasweißichwas beschließt, seinen (privat)wald auf links zu drehen, wird man da am ende auch wenig machen können. versuchen sollte man es sicher, mehr als nix drauß werden kann ja nicht, aber wie und wo man das zielführend einsteuert, ist die frage
man kann ja mal das odenwälder echo zu einer Story überreden. Dokumentation der systematischen Zerstörungen (und auch quergelegter äste durch wanderer etc.) und dann interviews mit wirtschaftlich betroffenen wie hotel- und gastronomiebetreibern.


----------



## Das-Licht (14. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> wirklich bringen würde das ganze nur was, wenn man die systematische Sammlung solcher vorfälle dann auch mal an die weitergibt, die neben den Bikern ein Interesse an intakter erholungs-Infrastruktur haben.



...also wenn ich etwas feststelle, dann wende ich mich bisher erfolgreich jeweils hier hin; ob nun fehlende Wegekennzeichnung  (Dirk Dewald) oder umgestürzte Bäume (der jeweilige Revierförster) : 

http://www.geo-naturpark.net/deutsch/ansprechpartner/

http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstaemter-1179.html


...und ja, bald könnte sich ein eigener Thread lohnen. Nebenbei; zerfahrene Wege stören mich deutlich weniger, als deren Aufschüttung und Planierung mit Mineralbeton zu Forstautobahnen.


----------



## sharky (14. April 2016)

wir reden hier nicht von umgestürzten bäumen. und dass die förster zumindest in staatswäldern maßgeblich in die rodungsaktionen, samt der wegzerstörung, eingebunden sind, dürfte einleuchten. es gibt eben nicht nur leute, die auf waldautobahnen rumrollen, sondern auch welche, die trails fahren. und das ist es, was epic auch zu nerven scheint. schöne kleine wege werden reihenweise zerstört und attraktive strecken für biker und wanderer unter einbindung der forstbehörden zermalmt. mit wem willst du angesichts dieses ausmaßes diskutieren? die förster werden es schulterzuckend kommentieren. das problem sind zweierlei völlig konträre nutzungen des waldes. die inhaber roden, um holz rauszuziehen und scheren sich einen ... drum, ob sie mit dem havester strecken kaputt machen. oft sind es privatleute oder lohnabholzer. denen ist das nochmal mehr egal. mit einem "bitte bitte lass den weg ganz" wirst da nicht weit kommen. die wollen ans holz. möglichst schnell und effektiv.ende.
daher muss eine interessenvertretung von einer seite auch kommen, die ebenfalls ein (indirektes) wirtschaftliches interesse am wald hat. und das ist eben auch der tourismus, dessen attraktivität steigt, wenn man wandergruppen nicht nur auf 5m breiten, geschotterten forstpisten langjagen muss.


----------



## Geistereiche (15. April 2016)

Liebes Licht - da habe ich aber eine ganz andere Meinung dazu. Wer einen "forstwirtschaftlich" zerstörten Wald, der mit schwerstem Gerät verdichtet und mit dem "wirtschaftlich nicht nutzbaren Material" erstickt wurde, auch nach Jahren besucht stellt fest, dass das was einen echten Wald ausmacht tot ist. Ob ich da MTB fahren will oder frische Luft atmen oder sonst was - die aktuell betriebene Waldwirtschaft ist aus meiner Sicht auf totale Zerstörung ausgerichtet und schädigt auf lange Sicht nicht nur sich selbst sondern auch andere vom Wald abhängige Wirtschaften nachhaltig. Was momentan im Wald abläuft hat nur noch ein Ziel: Schnell ans Holz und Sch... drauf wie es hinterher aussieht. Das ist auch nach Jahren nicht mehr regeneriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (15. April 2016)

...Deine Meinung oder Beobachtung kann ich nicht bestätigen. Zudem es kein "wirtschaftlich nicht nutzbares Material" gibt. Rinde aus Entrindung gibt Rindenmulch für den Baumarkt. Kronenholz wird binnen Minuten von Maschinen zu Hackschnitzeln oder Pellets - vor Ort - verarbeitet. Nun ist es so, dass es nicht nur weltweit (Brandrodungen haben wir nicht mehr) sondern auch innerhalb Europas, Deutschlands und der Kommunen, unterschiedliche Ansichten zu nachhaltiger Waldwirtschaft gibt. In Hessen hat man die - Dir nicht genehme - Variante gewählt. Im benachbarten Baden Württemberg wird die Kahlschlag- und "alles muss weg" Methode angewendet. Meine Beobachtungen, aktuell beispielsweise an der Grenze BW/HE zwischen Weinheim und Birkenau an der Friedrichshütte, sprechen eine klare Sprache. Wer dort vor Ort ist... ...dort wo die Bäume stehen, ist Hessen. Dort wurde im Winter 2014/15 Holzeinschlag gemacht. Dort wo man nun freie Sicht hat, ist Baden Württemberg Da wurde diesen Winter Holzeinschlag gemacht. Beide Methoden haben übrigens, sowohl wirtschaftlich, als auch naturschützerisch, ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich kenne Dich und Deine Fachkenntnis nicht. Wenn Du jedoch die Beobachtung gemacht hast, dass bei Dir irgendwo etwas erstickt wird und dann tot ist, würde ich es dem Forstamt melden. Bei mir wachsen aus den vom Harvester in die Böschung geschobenen Reisighaufen, nach zwei Jahren erste Brennnesseln und Brombeeren, sowie Fingerhut. Nach fünf Jahren sehe ich Robinien und Birken herausragen. Im Winter wohnen dort zig Salamander, Igel und Eichhörnchen. Säue wühlen das Reisig nach und nach um, um sich an den Pilzgeflechten und Mistkäferlarven gütlich zu tun.  Hier noch zwei Links zu den konträren Ansichten in der Forstwirtschaft:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/krei...tzloses-holz-gibt-s-nicht-mehr--32262573.html

http://www.waldwissen.net/wald/boden/wsl_naehrstoffe/index_DE

Da werden Wir Beide hier im MTB-Forum auch nicht die letzte Weisheit finden. Doch letztlich geht es ja um den Wegezustand. Und da habe ich - aus Erfahrung - meine Meinung... ...über die ich ja auch mehrmals wöchentlich fahre. 

Was kann alles passieren, wenn ich mich "leise" beim Forstamt, oder "laut" über die Presse wegen eines zerfahrenen Weges beschwere?

1. Der Weg wird mit viel finanziellem Aufwand "renaturiert" . Unwahrscheinlich, wenn der Weg keine "Aura" im touristischem Sinne an einem Hotspot hatte.
2. Der Weg wird als Gefahrenstelle erkannt, es werden noch ein paar Bäume quergelegt, und Totholz verteilt. Nun ist es kein Weg mehr. Zur Sicherheit bleibt das Trassenband "Holzfällung! Betreten verboten" ein Jahr lang hängen. Und wenn dann da sich doch Leute durchschlängeln und einen Trampelpfad bilden, kommt ein rechteckiges Schild mit grünem Rahmen hin:"Radfahren, Reiten, etc. verboten" Wird gerne in BW bei Weinheim gemacht. Bsp. am Hirschkopf oder nahe des Schlossparks.
3. Der Weg wird grob auf 2,5m abgeschoben - so wie auf meinem Si1 Bildern. Die häufigste und günstigste Methode, um Beschwerden nachzukommen, bzw. vorzubeugen.
4. "Multiplikatoren" beschweren sich öffentlich, wie Jägervereinigung, Wanderverein, etc. . Der Weg wird auf mind. 3m Breite planiert, drainagiert und geschottert.
5. Niemand beschwert sich, oder niemand kümmert sich um die Einzelbeschwerde. Der Weg bleibt "zerstört" wie er ist. Da er weiter genutzt wird, wird daraus ein Singletrail. Zu beobachten, bsp. am "Burgensteig" am Geiersberg oberhalb des Waldschwimmbades in Weinheim.

Deshalb beschwere ich mich nicht, sondern fahre einfach. Wie ich schon schrieb - auch deshalb fahre ich ja Mountainbike und nicht Hollandrad.


----------



## Geistereiche (17. April 2016)

Ach Lichtlein - du hast im Grunde ja recht aber ich könnte dir hier jeden Tag Bilder reinstellen von Gegenden in denen es nicht so gemacht wurde und in denen nix mehr geht.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. April 2016)

Könntet ihr nen thread dazu aufmachen, danke 

Will bilder sehen


----------



## hardtails (17. April 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Will bilder sehen




Schnelle Belag und Scheibeneinbremsrunde heute Mittag in der Renovierungspause
Sonntag nachmittag, 20km und ganzen 2 Personen begegnet. Wäre ich nur hier unterwegs, die Klingel wäre längst vom Rad geflogen.....







 



 



Steiler als es auf den Bildern aussieht:


----------



## Das-Licht (17. April 2016)

MB1 Trail, Tromm?


----------



## sharky (18. April 2016)

@skwal83 
wo ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (18. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> @skwal83
> wo ist denn das?




die unteren zwei bilder sind wie das-licht bemerkte teil der langweiligen geo park touren, hier mörlenbach
die oberen drei sind auch an der tromm aber auf anderen wegen


----------



## sharky (18. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> die unteren zwei bilder sind wie das-licht bemerkte teil der langweiligen geo park touren, hier mörlenbach


da mir mein finger vom scrollen durch die vielen waldwegbilder schon weh tat, hab ich die Sachen von "das licht" ausgeblendet. da wird so ein thread deutlich kompakter. dass ein paar wenige Infos dabei vielleicht mal verschütt´ gehen, nehm ich dafür gern in kauf


----------



## hardtails (19. April 2016)




----------



## Geistereiche (20. April 2016)

Wo'n des?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. April 2016)

Könnte die GH1 sein ... im Hintergrund Bürgstadt? Zumindest hab ich da ein Deja vu bei dem Bild 

(einfach mal geraten...)


----------



## jr_hebboch (20. April 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Könnte die GH1 sein ... im Hintergrund Bürgstadt? Zumindest hab ich da ein Deja vu bei dem Bild
> 
> (einfach mal geraten...)



Nee, nee. Das ich nicht in Hebboch.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. April 2016)

Ich dachte oberhalb Steinbruch .... Aber nun gut...


----------



## hardtails (20. April 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Wo'n des?




die Häuser die man dort sieht, das ist Hartenrod


----------



## Laufzwerg (21. April 2016)

Kennt ihr sicher Alle


----------



## greebo72 (21. April 2016)

Hausrunde. Gestern Abend.



 

Im Wald zwischen Ober Damstadt und Roßdorf. Leider nur mit dem Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (22. April 2016)

Laufzwerg schrieb:


> Kennt ihr sicher Alle



Nö wosn des?


----------



## sharky (22. April 2016)

Das war meine runde gestern Abend


----------



## JensDey (22. April 2016)

Aua, das muss ja ein wilder Ritt gewesen, dass du dir alle Stollen abgeschmirgelt hast.


----------



## Laufzwerg (22. April 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Nö wosn des?


Ruine Wildenburg bei Kirchzell im letzten Zipfel vom bayrischen Odenwald


----------



## hardtails (22. April 2016)

auch auf der Tromm wird es endlich frühling





sonniges Plätzchen um die Schaltung vernünftig einzustellen




kleine Wege bei Gras Ellenbach


----------



## Das-Licht (22. April 2016)

...sind die "kleinen Wege" eine Alternative zur "V1" Zwischen Gr-E1 und H1? Also eine Möglichkeit von Gras-Ellenbach auf die Tromm zu kommen? 
Der MTB-Verkehr auf der Tromm ist aktuell ja sehr begrenzt. Am MB1 Trail habe ich am Mittwoch lediglich zwei vom Wochenendregen leicht verwaschene Spuren gesehen. Eine muss dann Deine gewesen sein, und bei der Anderen hab ich die Vermutung dass es ein "local" aus Zotzenbach war, der da öfters fährt. ...naja... ...und meine ist da jetzt auch.  Und das erste Bild... ...ist das "gegen die Fahrtrichtung" fotografiert, wenn man Richtung Ireneturm fährt? Oder ist das kurz nach dem R1/Wa1 Trail?


----------



## hardtails (22. April 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...sind die "kleinen Wege" eine Alternative zur "V1" Zwischen Gr-E1 und H1? Also eine Möglichkeit von Gras-Ellenbach auf die Tromm zu kommen?


Nein. Das obere ist zw. Gassbachtal und Wegscheide, glaub sogar auf dem Nibelungenweg.
Das untere ist auf der anderen Seite der Straße zw. Grassellenbach und Wegscheide



Das-Licht schrieb:


> Der MTB-Verkehr auf der Tromm ist aktuell ja sehr begrenzt. Am MB1 Trail habe ich am Mittwoch lediglich zwei vom Wochenendregen leicht verwaschene Spuren gesehen. Eine muss dann Deine gewesen sein, und bei der Anderen hab ich die Vermutung dass es ein "local" aus Zotzenbach war, der da öfters fährt. ...naja... ...und meine ist da jetzt auch.



Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag bin ich da runter
Zweimal aber nur das erste Stück und dann direkt wieder rechts hoch auf die Tromm.
Einmal noch eine Etage tiefer, weiter runter gekommen bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr
Ist im Zwischenstück noch immer diese tiefe Rinne die mit Laub voll ist?



Das-Licht schrieb:


> Und das erste Bild... ...ist das "gegen die Fahrtrichtung" fotografiert, wenn man Richtung Ireneturm fährt? Oder ist das kurz nach dem R1/Wa1 Trail?


Jo, das ist da auf dem Weg zw. den zwei Türmen in die falsche Richtung wenn man will


----------



## sharky (22. April 2016)

Heute war es nicht weniger schön


----------



## sharky (22. April 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Aua, das muss ja ein wilder Ritt gewesen, dass du dir alle Stollen abgeschmirgelt hast.


da sagst du was  ganz ganz wild war das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (22. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ist im Zwischenstück noch immer diese tiefe Rinne die mit Laub voll ist?



Danke für die Info.  

Ja, die Rinne gibt es noch und da liegt noch Laub, aber nicht mehr viel. Nerviger sind die jetzt frisch ausschlagenden Äste der kleinen Bäumchen am Weg - inzwischen im Weg. Ich hatte ein ärmelloses Top an. Meine Lgf. hat gefragt, ob ich MTB fahren oder im SM-Studio war.


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. April 2016)

Ja die Wildenburg ist schon ein Schmuckstück...


----------



## Bountain Mike (24. April 2016)

MTB Sonntagstour bei Aprilwetter zum Dreiländereck


----------



## Bensemer (24. April 2016)

Ich bin heute morgen bei schönstem Wetter mit kurzer Hose und Sonnenbrille in Bensheim gestartet. Am Ohly-Turm und der Kuralpe hat es ordentlich geschneit und gehagelt... Hier am Jerusalem Denkmal war es noch sehr angenehm


----------



## Geistereiche (25. April 2016)

Gestern im Seebachtal zwischen Michelherd und Roberner See - sonnig mit Graupelschauern!


----------



## hardtails (27. April 2016)

Mein neues Lieblingstrail
Nicht lang und nicht schwierig, einfach nur auf schön weichem Waldboden zwischen den Bäumen durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (27. April 2016)

Und wo ist der??


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. April 2016)

Nach langer Zeit endlich wieder mal im freien auf dem Bike ... (körperliche Gebrechen  und Allergie).
Für Allergiker war ja das Wetter der letzten Tage perfekt ... Das ist wie "schön saufen"...


----------



## hardtails (27. April 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


>



Mosbach von einem Berg auf der Straßenseite?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. April 2016)

Oberhalb Diedesheim bei Mosbach


----------



## Geistereiche (28. April 2016)

Jaaa der Schreckberg ist toll - wenn man da zur Zeit neben den Trail fährt riecht das ganze Bike nach Bärlauch!


----------



## JensDey (1. Mai 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> körperliche Gebrechen  und Allergie).


Tust du was dagegen?
Ich nehme das ganze Jahr Histamintabletten und Cortisonnasenspray. 
Mein Kollege ist so ein Frühjahrsopfer und lässt sich mit einer Spritze für 6 Wochen fitspritzen.


----------



## Bensemer (1. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch ab und an Probleme mit allem was im Frühjahr so blüht aber mit einer Citerizin am Tag ist alles weg. Dann kann ich 5h durch Wald und Wiesen radeln ohne irgendwas
https://www.aponeo.de/01830152-cetirizin-hexal-filmtabl-b.html?a=1&src=ggl.pla


----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Tust du was dagegen?
> Ich nehme das ganze Jahr Histamintabletten und Cortisonnasenspray.
> Mein Kollege ist so ein Frühjahrsopfer und lässt sich mit einer Spritze für 6 Wochen fitspritzen.





Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ab und an Probleme mit allem was im Frühjahr so blüht aber mit einer Citerizin am Tag ist alles weg. Dann kann ich 5h durch Wald und Wiesen radeln ohne irgendwas
> https://www.aponeo.de/01830152-cetirizin-hexal-filmtabl-b.html?a=1&src=ggl.pla



Habe es schon gut 30 Jahre... die Allergie, daher schon vieles probiert. Zyrtec, Lisino, DHU, Lorano... Aktuell Ebastel. Auch diverse Nasen-/ Augensprays... Könnte da eine lange Liste erstellen. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das die Mittel nicht auf Dauer wirken. Zumindest ist dies bei mir der Fall. Auch gab es schon Jahre wo ich es überhaupt nicht hatte.

Da es bei mir nur die Birke betrifft habe ich bisher Abstand von Cortison genommen. Aber die Spritze für 6 Wochen für die nächste Saison auf der 2do Liste... So verteufelt wie früher ist das Zeug ja auch nicht mehr (kann man drüber streiten).


Noch ein paar Bilder ... was passiert eigentlich mit der Hütte oben?


----------



## JensDey (5. Mai 2016)

Bin nach vielen Jahren mal wieder den selektiven Trail vom Weissen Stein, durch Schriessheimer Steinbruch zur Ruine gefahren. 
Habs ohne Haut-Boden-Kontakt überlebt. 

@MoeOdenwald 
Ich nehme Cortisonspray seit fast 40y. Wenn kurzfristig lohnt sich der Einsatz in jedem Fall. Das, was die Histamine mit deinen Schleimhäuten machen ist auch nicht ohne. 
Die Spritze wirkt innerhalb weniger Stunden und kann somit in birkenschwachen Jahren ausgesetzt werden. 
Ansonsten hilft immer


----------



## Bountain Mike (5. Mai 2016)

Vatertagstour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stocker4x4 (5. Mai 2016)




----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 490421


Ist übrigends ein Suchbild: da sind ca. 10 Kletterer versteckt. Kann man aber bei der Auflösung nicht erennen.


----------



## Bener (6. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist übrigends ein Suchbild: da sind ca. 10 Kletterer versteckt. Kann man aber bei der Auflösung nicht erennen.


Wie issn das? Betreten erlaubt? Gesperrt? Gern auch per PN, wenn nötig...


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Wie issn das? Betreten erlaubt? Gesperrt? Gern auch per PN, wenn nötig...


Nö, kann man öffentlich machen.
Ist verboten. Allerdings sind die Absperrungen laut Kletterer von Naturschützern (Vogelschutz) gemacht worden und haben die das Gebiet wohl auch für Vogelkunde genutzt. Scheinen aber nicht mehr aktiv zu sein. Da halte ich das Risiko für überschaubar.
Kletterer waren gestern zu Hauf da und die haben auch einen 'eigenen' Abstieg auf die unteren Ebenen.
Am 'Eingang' vom Weissen Stein her ist der Betonsockel vom Zaun abgerissen und der Zaun abgestürtzt so dass zwischen Zaun und Tor ein Durchschiebelücke entstanden ist.
Am 'Ausgang' Richtung Ruine ist ein kleineres Loch für Kletterer. Das MTB hebt man einfach über den Zaun (von innen dankbar niederig, da Standplatz durch Felsen erhöht) und folgt dem freundlichen Kletterer durch den Zaun, nimmt noch ein paar warnenede Worte über die DH-Herausforderung mit und fährt ab. 
Legal sollte es immer noch oben über den Steinbruch gehen. Man muss ca. 1km vor dem 'Eingang' rechts halten und kommt dann nach oben * und zieht dann nach unten ca. 30m am 'Ausgang' vorbei. Den Einstieg habe ich aber nach 15y nicht mehr gefunden.  Aber den finde ich auch noch wieder.  Wenn ich das hinbekommen habe stelle ich mal eine Map ein.
Der Steinbruch selbst lohnt sich nicht für MTB, also ist das Außenherum eh sinnvoll.

* Kurz vor oder nach dem Gleitfliegerstartplatz kommt noch mal ein Trail runter, der sicherlich auch an die Kuppee führt. Den muss man aber nach oben schieben.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2016)

Ist der ölberg, darunter der steinbruch


MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> @Bener
> 
> So dann (nicht ganz ohne, je nach Fähigkeit):
> 
> ...


@Bener.  Über die ecke hatten wir es schon einmal 

Auf der map siehst du auch die etagen vom steinbruch

Das ganze von oben noch mit meinem alten "bock"


----------



## Bener (6. Mai 2016)

Richtig...
War mit meinen Kindern zu Fuß auch schon mal da,also zumindest gaaanz oben. Aber die Etagen interessieren mich auch. Meine Kids hatten damals aber keinen Bock auf Erkunden...


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Aber die Etagen interessieren mich auch.


Zu Fuß ist das alles gar kein Thema.
Mit dem Bike ist es wenig sinnvoll. Du fährst einfach nur mit mtb eine Etage entlang. Das ist den (möglichen) Stress nicht wert, wenn man die Umgehung kennt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2016)

Ich kann gar nicht genau sagen ob ich die 2. Oder 3. Etage mit fem rad durch bin wenn ich auf die karte schaue. Zum genauer erkunden zu Fuß besser. Sonst die eine etage mit rad durch und so runter wie auf der karte. Macht auch spass imo. Ansonsten hoffe ich die Aussicht vom ölberg hat gefallen 

@JensDey wie ich sehe auch schon ein langzeit geplagter der allergie :-/  war ja damals weniger im "bekannt" oder beachtet.

Die sprays und Tabletten gehen gewaltig auf den Körper... Müdigkeit, trockenheit nase augen... Gereiztheit usw. Ist daher auch ein schritt es mit cortison zu probieren für die kurze zeit


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2016)

Es gibt nur eine Etage, die befahrbar ist. Das ist die Strecke entlang des Gleitflugabsprungplatz. Alles weitere geht nur zu Fuß. Nach oben vermutlich nur mit Kletterausrüstung. 

Noch ein Nachschlag von der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2016)

Das richtig mit der etage, kann sie auf der karte aber nicht zuordnen  musste aber die 3. Sein oder?


----------



## JensDey (7. Mai 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Das richtig mit der etage, kann sie auf der karte aber nicht zuordnen  musste aber die 3. Sein oder?


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat mir der Kletterer gesagt es geht noch zeei Ebenen nach unten. Somit wäre es die 3. Ebene.


----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2016)

gestern in der höchst gelegenen odenwaldgemeinde...





und heute einige höhenmeter tiefer....


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Mai 2016)

So wen's interessiert: Hatte mir für dieses Wochenende den Katzenpfad links und rechts des Katzenbuckels vorgenommen.
Start war immer bei mir zu Hause bzw. jeweils in Waldkatzenbach am Sportplatz. Für Höhenmeter-Fans: Erstmal rauf zum Turm, dann den Pfad der Kristalle runter, dann den Skihang abwärts dann den Katzenpfad Richtung Eberbach. Ein traumhafter Singletrail der ewig zu dauern scheint. Das war der Donnerstag.
Heute dann dasselbe in die andere Richtung: Anfangs sehr nett, später dann durch die sorgfältig arbeitende deutsche Forstwirtschaft fast den Anschluss verloren. In Richtung Strümpfelbrunn ist auf jeden Fall Schieben angesagt, da der Pfad teilweise so verwurzelt und verblockt ist, dass ich da irgendwann nicht mehr fahren konnte. Alternativen nada, da alle anderen Wege misshandelt wurden und durch Astwerk unbefahrbar. Ich stelle zu gegebener Zeit dann mal einen Link zum Youtube - da kann man die Abfahrten dann live mitfahren.


----------



## sharky (8. Mai 2016)

katzenpfad schimpft sich der trail, der dann irgendwann die straße zw. eberbach und oberdielbach kreuzt? ich kenn ihn lt. karte als katzenbacher pfad, oder meinst du den katzenpfad der auf der nordseite vom gipfel runter geht. der ist aber nur ein kurzer trail bzw. mehrere trailabschnitte und endet dann irgendwo bei strümpfelbrunn.

katzenbacher pfad:


 


katzenpfad:


----------



## JensDey (8. Mai 2016)

@Geistereiche 
Was für ne Cam mit Fisheye war da mit am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr_hebboch (9. Mai 2016)

@ *Geistereiche:

Deine Tour vom Donnerstag hast du nicht zufällig per GPS mitgetrackt?*


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> @Geistereiche
> Was für ne Cam mit Fisheye war da mit am Start?


Äh das habe ich eben erst gesehen - muss mal die Einstellungen meiner Cam checken - sieht ja lustig aus......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Mai 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Äh das habe ich eben erst gesehen - muss mal die Einstellungen meiner Cam checken - sieht ja lustig aus......


 
Waren die Bilder mit der GO PRO?...


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Mai 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> @ *Geistereiche:
> 
> Deine Tour vom Donnerstag hast du nicht zufällig per GPS mitgetrackt?*



Na klar hab ich die getrackt! Datei anbei!


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Mai 2016)

@sharky : Was du immer hast........etliche Trails fallen dem Forstwahn zum Opfer und dann gibt es so einen schönen Singletrail vom Katzenbuckel nach Eberbach und du beschimpfst ihn.... Trails haben auch Gefühle!!!!
Gut das Teil in Richtung Strümpfelstrumpf ist jetzt nicht der Bringer aber der Eberbacher macht Laune!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Mai 2016)




----------



## Geistereiche (9. Mai 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Waren die Bilder mit der GO PRO?...


Nope, is ne DBPower EX5000 Wifi 14.000 MP full HD - macht normalerweise nette Bilder!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Mai 2016)

Ok, aber hat ja auch so einen Weitwinkel ähnlich GO PRO. Finde es bei deinen Bildern auch nicht wirklich störend


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Mai 2016)

Hätte da noch was vom Donnerstag!


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> @sharky : Was du immer hast........etliche Trails fallen dem Forstwahn zum Opfer und dann gibt es so einen schönen Singletrail vom Katzenbuckel nach Eberbach und du beschimpfst ihn.... Trails haben auch Gefühle!!!!
> Gut das Teil in Richtung Strümpfelstrumpf ist jetzt nicht der Bringer aber der Eberbacher macht Laune!


ich wollte lediglich wissen, welcher das war, da ich anhand der bilder nicht 100% sicher war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. Mai 2016)

Odenwaldblick



Regentropfen



Pause am See



Ab in den Urwald...


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Mai 2016)

Ist das irgendwo in/um Aglasterhausen und welcher See ist das?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, Aglasterhausen. Die Seen sind auch die "Aglasterhausener Seen".
Der chaotische Teil im "Tropenwald" ist nicht erwähnenswert weil nicht fahrbar ... Erinnerte mehr an das Dschungel Camp  Lustiges Erlebnis welches ich nicht noch einmal brauch


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Mai 2016)

Ist das dann bei der Stolzeneck? Hast du einen gpx-track? Ich finde das sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Mai 2016)

Glaube mir, den Weg kannst vergessen  War auch mehr ein Versuch weil ich den noch von der Kindheit kannte, dort wegen einem anderen Hobby etwas schauen wollte. 90% sind ähnlich wie Bild 6 mit Bäume klettern oder drunter durch krabbeln...

War in der Neckarschleife von Binau.


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Mai 2016)

Aaaaah da bin ich auch schon mal trefflich stecken geblieben und dann mit dem Fahrrad auf der Schulter bergrunter aus dem Gebüsch auf den Radweg geplumpst.......konnte mich nur nicht mehr dran erinnnern.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Mai 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Aaaaah da bin ich auch schon mal trefflich stecken geblieben und dann mit dem Fahrrad auf der Schulter bergrunter aus dem Gebüsch auf den Radweg geplumpst.......konnte mich nur nicht mehr dran erinnnern.....


 
Jo, der Weg ist weiterhin so, bin dann auch auf dem Radweg geplumpst...
Mich hatte ein recht frisch wirkendes Wegschild mit "Naturlehrpfad" vor längerer Zeit schon stutzig und neugierig gemacht.
Die Natur ist dort allerdings echt sehenswert 

Seit wann steht eigentlich am Apothekerpfad auch das "MTB 2m Verbotsschild"...  Kannte ich so auch noch nicht, war aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr dort.


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2016)

Naturlehrpfad... dass du die Natur so hautnah erlebst, hättest wohl selbst nicht erwartet  

das schild stand letztes jahr noch nicht, als ich da zu fuß lang bin...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Mai 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Seit wann steht eigentlich am Apothekerpfad auch das "MTB 2m Verbotsschild"...  Kannte ich so auch noch nicht, war aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr dort.



Steht schon mindestens ein Jahr. Damals gab's noch ein Zusatzschild, dass sie immer wieder kontrollieren und MTBiker zur Anzeige bringen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (12. Mai 2016)

Seit wann steht eigentlich am Apothekerpfad auch das "MTB 2m Verbotsschild"...  Kannte ich so auch noch nicht, war aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr dort.[/QUOTE]
Ich habe so ein Schild noch nie im ODW gesehen - ist ja ne Sensation!!! Lohnt fast das Hinfahren - Abschrauben - Daheim aufhängen! Ham die noch alle Latten am Zaun?


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Mai 2016)

Mist wieder falsch zitiert......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Mai 2016)

Ok, da dort sonst nicht so viel ist war ich dort schon ewig nicht mehr. Das sie regelmäßig kontrollieren steht noch dort.
Für das bisschen Weg auch etwas ...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Mai 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Ich habe so ein Schild noch nie im ODW gesehen - ist ja ne Sensation!!! Lohnt fast das Hinfahren - Abschrauben - Daheim aufhängen! Ham die noch alle Latten am Zaun?



Sieht dann so aus  Damit nicht da raus must wo sonst nichts ist...


----------



## Bensemer (12. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Region hier her gehört, ist wahrscheinlich grenzwertig.
Ich arbeite in Darmstadt und bin mit meinem neuen Radl den Burgenweg heimgerollt. Ist schon sehr geil mit dem Teil, trotz das ich 900 Höhenmeter mehr und fast die dreifache Zeit gebraucht habe wie mit dem Hardteil durch`n Wald


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2016)

...der Burgenweg gehört ja zum Odenwald, insofern ist das absolut passend.  Zudem ist der Burgenweg recht schön zu fahren und er enthält interessante Aschnitte, wobei an manchen Stellen das Befahren aufgrund von Treppenanlagen nicht möglich ist. Und das RW-MTB ist auch hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2016)

Die Route F2 (großteils identisch mit F4) Fürth.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/fuerth-f2





Eine Schautafel gibt es am Rathausplatz in Fürth nicht für diese Route, lediglich die Tafel für F1.





Die Route F2 läuft großteils gemeinsam mit der Route F4 und in Teilen auch mit der Route Li1-Lindenfels.





Blick auf Erlenbach und den dortigen Steinbruch. Im Hintergrund ist der Krehberg.





Hier die schwierigste Stelle der Route F2-Fürth. Ein kurzes Stück Feldwegrampe.





Hier in Eulsbach, beziehungsweise ganz in der Nähe, kann man die Routen F2 und Li1-Lindenfels miteinander verbinden. So kommt man auf insgesamt ca. 630 Höhenmeter bei etwa 32 Kilometer Strecke.

Die Route F2 (ebenso F4) ist ohne technischen Anspruch und konditionell auch für Anfänger fahrbar. Man befährt etwa je zur Hälfte Teerstraßen und Feldwege. Man durfährt mehrere Fürther Ortsteile und lernt so ein wenig das obere Weschnitztal kennen. Auch beim Familienausflug sollte es trotzdem ein Mountainbike sein um die teils ausgefahrenen Wege problemlos passieren zu können. Ich empfinde die Strecke eher als landschaftliche Sightseeingtour denn als MTB-Strecke. Doch zum Reinschnuppern in die Welt des MTB ist das eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2016)

Bildbericht zur Strecke Li1-Lindenfels. 
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/lindenfels-li1





Die Tour startet und endet unterhalb der Burg Lindenfels an der Touristeninformation. 





Blick auf die Burg Lindenfels und den Turm des Deutschen Drachenmuseums. 





Nach der Ortsdurchfahrt von Lindenfels geht es über Wald- und Feldwege bergab in Richtung Fürth. 





Da das Parken in Lindenfels problematisch sein kann, und auch weil ich die Strecke Li1 einmal mit der Strecke F2-Fürth verbunden habe, suchte ich mir als Startpunkt für die Route diesen Parkplatz in Eulsbach. Diese Wahl bevorzuge ich auch deshalb, weil es von Lindenfels ja direkt bergab geht. Man ist noch nicht warm gefahren, und sitzt schon im kalten Fahrtwind. Später hätte man dann zum Ende, bergauf nach Lindenfels ordentlich geschwitzt, und kommt folglich nass am Zielpunkt an. Hier in Eulsbach als Start-und Zielpunkt, hat man zum Ende eine ruhigere Strecke. 





Der Weg hinauf zum Krehberg. Kurz vorher hat man in Sichweite die Gehege des Erlenbacher Bergtierparkes passiert. Von Eulsbach geht es permanent mit 4-10% Steigung bergauf über Teerwege und Forststraßen.  An der hier abgebildeten Stelle muss man - entgegen möglichen GPX-Routen - tatsächlich scharf rechts bergab abbiegen. Ansonsten folgt man einem GPX-Track Richtung Schannenbach, um dann nur noch über Straßen hinab nach Schlierbach gelotst zu werden. 





Wer im folgenden Streckenabschnitt nun an der Route dieses rote "N" auf weißem Grund entdeckt; es ist der Niebelungensteig. Man kann also weiter bergab der Forststraße Richtung Schlierbach folgen, oder eben rechts ins Gehölz einbiegen, um die echnische Herausforderung eines Singeltrails mit Wurzeln und Naturstufen zu erfahren. 





Der Trail kommt auf Bildern leider nicht so schön rüber. 





In Schlierbach beginnt dann der harte Anstieg hinauf nach Lindenfels mit teils bis zu 20% . 





Panoramablick von der Burg Lindenfels ins Weschnitztal. 

Die Strecke Li1-Lindenfels hat (ohne Niebelungensteig) keinerlei technische Herausforderungen, führt viel über Teerwege, Straßen und Forstwege und ist konditionell stellenweise sehr fordernd. Es ist schade, dass die Wegewahl dieser Strecke derart steil ausgefallen ist. Der Erlenbacher Tierpark, das Lindenfelser Drachenmuseum wären für einen Familienausflug tolle Ziele. Mir gefällt die Streckenwahl trotz mancher schöner Aussicht, nicht. Mal muss man extrem in die Pedale treten, mal fährt man über gemütliche Feldstraßen. Das Ganze in einem, für mich, unharmonischem Wechsel.


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2016)

Weiter geht es mit der Strecke Br1-Brombachtal.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/brombachtal-br1





Die Strecke BR1 könnte "verkehrt herum" bald interessanter zu fahren sein. Doch dazu muss man sie erst mal etwas kennen. 





Von diesem Parkplatz in Langenbrombach geht es los. Anfangs ist die Strecke mit ihrem Teerstraßen und Forststraßenanteil nicht so interessant. 





Kleinod in Brombachtal am Anstieg zum Steinert.





Hier rauscht man zackig die Forststraße runter, und es fällt Einem im Traum nicht ein, dass das Schild direkt neben der abgesperrten Zufahrt auf einen Trampelpfad daran vorbei verweist. 





...und das kommt dahinter. Der Lenker reicht gerade so darüber. 





...hier fehlt die Beschilderung, dass man links direkt ins Feld abbiegt. 





...und von dort hat man dann einen herrlichen Blick über den nördlichen Odenwald. 





Es gibt oft einen Wechsel zwischen Teerstraßen, Forst-und Feldwegen und schmalen, teils steilen Singletrails, so wie hier bei Kirchbrombach. 





So geht es dann schwierig zu fahren steil bergauf, hier ca. 15%. 





...um dann auf moderate Teerwege zu führen. 





Mal ein Tierbild.  





...und wieder ein Landschaftsbild oberhalb von Birkert. Irgendwann macht der Teerweg eine Kurve nach rechts. Geradeaus am Feldrand, kaum als weg zu erkennen, geht es dann steil bergauf weiter. 





Aussicht an der Böllsteiner Höhe. Die Abfahrt führt über Teer-und Forstwege. Locals kennen bestimmt schönere Wege nach unten. Ich habe Keinen gefunden. 





Der Golfplatz von Kirchbrombach. Nach der Fahrt durch das Golfgelände geht es abermals kaum erkennbar auf einen Singletrail.





Der Diebspfadtrail ist wohl das schönste Stück der ganzen Tour. 





Nahe des Heidelberges geht es auf einem nassen Forstweg bergab. Irgendwann war er dann bei mir so matschig, dass ich darinnen stecken blieb. 





Nahe Rehbach kommt man dann zur imposanten Russeneiche. 





Seltenheitswert. Wahrscheinlich ein russischer Spion





...weshalb im nächsten Tal bereits weiter spioniert wird. Bestimmt irgend solch ein SETI-Projekt auf der Suche nach Außerirdischen. Von hier aus sind es dann nur noch wenige Kilometer bis zum Ausgangspunkt. 

Die Strecke Brombachtal ist konditionell fordernd und hält auch einige technische Überraschungen parat. Es ist eine Mischung aus Sightseeing und Mountainbiking. Mir hat sie großteils gefallen. Der Teerstraßenanteil ist mir jedoch zu hoch.


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2016)

Zum Schluss für heute noch das Beste; die Bb1-Breuberg. 
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/breuberg-bb1





Der Startpunkt unterhalb der Burg Breuberg.





Hier geht´s hoch und hier kommt man auch wieder zurück. 





Aktuell ist später auf der Strecke eine Umleitung ausgeschildert. Die hat sich jedoch erledigt. Wer sie nicht fährt, kommt hier rechts herunter wieder zurück.





Die Wege sind fast ausschließlich Waldwege. Der Teeranteil ist wohl keine 500 Meter. 





Oft sieht es auch so aus. Herrlich. 





Man sollte konditionell fit sein, und auch technisch fahren können. Die Strecke hat interessate Partien. 





Blick auf die Burg Breuberg. Man hat kaum Sightseeing, dafür jedoch Wald, Wald, Wald und viele Trails. 





Mitten durch die Streuobstwiese bei Sandbach. 





Rechts fahren, damit es mit dem Lenker reicht. Später kommt hier noch eine sehr steile Rampe, bei der man vorher Schwung holen sollte. 





Aktuell (schon seit zwei Wochen) ist die eigentliche Route gesperrt, und es ist keine Umleitung ausgeschildert. 





Deshalb muss man hier am so genannten Rondell bergab die Straße fahren, bis zur zweiten Teereinbuchtung. Am Rondell kann man die Strecke auch um ca. 5 Kilometer abkürzen, wenn man von der Originalroute nicht links in den (derzeit gesperrten) Weg einbiegt, sondern weiter bergauf fährt. 





Hier kommt man dann wieder auf die ursprüngliche Route. 





Nochmal ein Ausblick nach Nordwesten. 





Hier kreuzt sich die Route. Wer abkürzen möchte, fährt einfach von der Bergabführung rechts wieder bergauf. Man spart so ca. 3 Kilometer. 
Wenn man dann dort bergauf gefahren ist kommt man an das Umleitungsschild, welches über Forststraßen wieder zum Parkplatz führt. Die Umleitung weist nach rechts. Wer links fährt, der fährt die schönere Originalroute. 





Solche Strecken versäumt man, wenn man die Umleitung fährt. 





Zurück zum Parkplatz an der Burg. 

Die Strecke hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen. Man ist fast die ganze Zeit offroad unterwegs. Trotz der vielen Höhenmeter merkt man Diese nicht so, da es viele kleine moderate Anstiege gibt. Fahrerfahrung ist jedoch anzuraten.


----------



## Devilz1985 (14. Mai 2016)

Die Br1 fährt man aber schon besser wie sie ist weil man den Diebespfad von Hembach aus schieben müsste  Der Uphill von Balsbach richtung Birkert hat es aber auch in sich weil es weniger geteert wie der zur Hohen Straße/Böllstein.
Ich bin froh das wenig Trails rund um Bromisch in der Br1 verbaut sind,sonst wäre es einfach zu viel und somit auch wieder Probleme mit den Waldbesitzerin bzw Forst hoffe hat dir trotzdem gefallen und danke für die Bilder + Beitrag!
Als Trainingstrecke ist sie echt Bombe


----------



## hardtails (14. Mai 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Ja, die Rinne gibt es noch und da liegt noch Laub, aber nicht mehr viel. Nerviger sind die jetzt frisch ausschlagenden Äste der kleinen Bäumchen am Weg - inzwischen im Weg. Ich hatte ein ärmelloses Top an. Meine Lgf. hat gefragt, ob ich MTB fahren oder im SM-Studio war.



Inzwischen braucht man sogar ne Brille, die Äste schlagen einem ins Gesicht, die Streche braucht mehr Fahrer.
Aber fahren tut sie sich zur Zeit super



 




Achja: Aufpassen schadet nicht, hab auf dem Wegen zur Tromm hoch mindestens 15 Äste von den Wegen geräumt.....


----------



## Bener (14. Mai 2016)

So, ich will hier auch mal was beitragen. Zudem ne Doppelpremiere! Zum einen hab ich jetzt eine Selfie-Stick, und zum anderen war ich heute das erste mal auf dem weißen Stein! Schöne Gegend da!


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Inzwischen braucht man sogar ne Brille, die Äste schlagen einem ins Gesicht, die Streche braucht mehr Fahrer.
> Aber fahren tut sie sich zur Zeit super
> 
> 
> Achja: Aufpassen schadet nicht, hab auf dem Wegen zur Tromm hoch mindestens 15 Äste von den Wegen geräumt.....



...ok... Rucksack neu gepackt: Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, Multitool, Luftpumpe, Gartenschere...


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> So, ich will hier auch mal was beitragen. Zudem ne Doppelpremiere! Zum einen hab ich jetzt eine Selfie-Stick, und zum anderen war ich heute das erste mal auf dem weißen Stein! Schöne Gegend da!



...ist der Stick ein Shimano ST 127 aus Carbon oder der Magura ss30" aus dreiundzwanzigfach kaltgewalztem Alu oder so ein billiges Teil vom Media Markt?


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> So, ich will hier auch mal was beitragen. Zudem ne Doppelpremiere! Zum einen hab ich jetzt eine Selfie-Stick, und zum anderen war ich heute das erste mal auf dem weißen Stein! Schöne Gegend da!



...ist der Stick ein Shimano ST 127 aus Carbon oder der Magura ss30" aus dreiundzwanzigfach kaltgewalztem Alu oder so ein billiges Teil vom Media Markt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (15. Mai 2016)

War schon letzte Woche, aber trotzdem... Der Anblick des Bildes wärmt bei diesem Schrott-Wetter so schön.


----------



## JensDey (16. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> So, ich will hier auch mal was beitragen. Zudem ne Doppelpremiere! Zum einen hab ich jetzt eine Selfie-Stick, und zum anderen war ich heute das erste mal auf dem weißen Stein! Schöne Gegend da!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 493407


Seid ihr komplett von Hemsbach mit dem Bike gefahren?
Und DH am und/ oder durch Steinbruch?


----------



## Bener (16. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Seid ihr komplett von Hemsbach mit dem Bike gefahren?
> Und DH am und/ oder durch Steinbruch?


Neee...

https://www.strava.com/activities/575979919
In Dossenheim gestartet. Und nur ne kleine Runde, wir hatten wenig Zeit. Susi kam erst spät zu mir, und wir mussten im Anschluss noch einkaufen für den ESC...

Wenn wir mal mehr Zeit haben, werden wir auch mal ne größere Runde dort drehen. Ist ja ne nette Gegend...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> und wir mussten im Anschluss noch einkaufen für den ESC...


Damit Dich nicht der da retten muss, wenn Dir der Schnaps ausgeht?





Wobei... so wie der aussieht, hat er das Fässle schon selbst geleert.

Beim Weißen Stein lohnt es sich übrigens, etwas mehr Zeit mitzubringen. Die kochen auch ganz passabel.


----------



## jr_hebboch (16. Mai 2016)

Gestern mal die Mainseite gewechselt und die wenigen Sonnenstunden im Odenwald verbracht ... leider wurde aus der Tour durch eine falsche Abzweigung fast "Lost in Odenwald". 
Zum Glück hab ich dann doch wieder auf den rechten Weg gefunden. 







Safty first


----------



## qlaus (22. Mai 2016)

Bild vom Samstag: Keine Ahnung warum die da drüben nur "buggelnunner" fahren  





Rechts davon führt ein netter Kette-links-Weg auf die Höhe


----------



## sharky (22. Mai 2016)

das bild ist am galgen entstanden, oder? die fahren da gegenüber nur bugglnunner weil sie mit ihren schiffschaukeln de buggl net nuff kumme


----------



## sJany (23. Mai 2016)

Ein Beitrag zur Laufradgrößendebatte: 80 Zoll sollten es schon sein! 





Ludwigshöhpfad südöstlich von Darmstadt


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Mai 2016)

Ich musste es mir dieses Jahr noch mal von der anderen Seite geben.........aber nicht im Odenwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2016)

wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Mai 2016)

Na super wie letztes Jahr...nur anderes Bike


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Aber den finde ich auch noch wieder.  Wenn ich das hinbekommen habe stelle ich mal eine Map ein.
> Der Steinbruch selbst lohnt sich nicht für MTB, also ist das Außenherum eh sinnvoll.


Gedroht -> gemacht

Ab diesem Abzweig heisst es aufpassen. 
Im Vordergrund geht es noch nach links, wie zum Flugplatz und Ebene 3. im Hg seht ihr schon den entscheidenden Abzweig. 

Am Abzweig blauer Punkt nach rechts bergaufwärts halten. 
Danach folgt eine Dreifachabzweigung, führen aber alle zum Ziel. Ich empfehle rechts. Extrem cooles flaches Uphill mit lauter losen Brocken bis Grösse Handball. 

Ab hier geht es abwärts. Bis Ebene 3 sehr flowig ohne extreme Herausforderungen. 
 
Das ist der Blick zurück. Ich kam von links unten.


----------



## JensL (28. Mai 2016)

Passt so halb: heute bei Brandau auf dem Weg zur Neunkirchner Höhe von einem Raubvogel angegriffen worden.

 

Sachen gibt's......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Mai 2016)

Habe ich auch schon erleben dürfen... Bei mir allerdings kein Kontakt am Helm. Etwas mulmig wirds einen schon. Hoffe aber es ist sonst alles heil geblieben.

Angriff kam von hinten? Unbemerkt?


----------



## JensL (28. Mai 2016)

Ja genau. 
Gab plötzlich einen ordentlichen Schlag und ich dachte erst, dass ein Ast von einem Baum runter ist, aber dann hab ich den Vogel gesehen. Sonst alles ok, nur der Nacken schmerzt etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2016)

ist dieser riss unten bzw. auf dem bild links von dem vieh?


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Passt so halb: heute bei Brandau auf dem Weg zur Neunkirchner Höhe von einem Raubvogel angegriffen worden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 497637
> 
> Sachen gibt's......



....dieses Verhalten ist jedoch im Frühsommer "normal".
Die Greifvögel verteidigen ihre Brut und wenn du als Biker oder als Läufer von ihnen als Eindringling oder als Gefahr für ihre Jungen/Nest gesehen wirst, dann wird ein sog. Scheinangriff geflogen, um ihr Revier zu schützen, und wenn das nicht genug Eindruck schindet und sie sich immer noch gestört fühlen, fahren sie auch mal die Krallen aus, was aber eher selten der Fall ist, meist bleiben sie geschlossen, aber merken tut man die "Schläge" auch so recht unangenehm. Im Prinzip reagieren sie nicht anders als bei Artgenossen, die sich unerlaubt in ihrem Revier aufhalten. Schnelle Bewegungen von Bikern oder Läufern wirken nun mal auf diese Tiere in dieser Zeit als sehr bedrohlich. 
Anscheinend bist du, für seinen Geschmack, seinem Nest etwas zu nahe gekommen....kannst ja froh sein, dass du nen Helm auf hattest  Aber klar, man erschreckt sich natürlich im ersten Moment, weil dieser Anflug und Angriff sehr lautlos und aus heiterem Himmel geschieht....
Also, das nächste Mal sooooooo nen Bogen um diese Stelle machen oder absteigen und langsam vorbei schieben, dann passiert nix


----------



## Bener (31. Mai 2016)

Nachtcachen...

Wer weiß wo?


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## Velociped (4. Juni 2016)

Es hat etwas geregnet in letzter Zeit rund um den Katzenbuckel.


----------



## JensDey (5. Juni 2016)

Vom Gewitter "überrascht" werden ist doof. Zufällig exakt zum Beginn des Platzregens ne Schutzhütte finden ist dagegen toll.


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2016)

Ich könnte mich nur noch aufregen und garnicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen möchte 

das war mal ein schöner trail. einfach zerstört


----------



## MChaosbiker (5. Juni 2016)

Wo is des sharky ?


----------



## Geistereiche (6. Juni 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich nur noch aufregen und garnicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen möchte
> 
> das war mal ein schöner trail. einfach zerstört
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 500117




Glaube dem @Das-Licht - angeblich wird das wieder.....
Und keinen Streit anfangen - @MoeOdenwald mag des ned - der will Bilder gucken!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Juni 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Glaube dem @Das-Licht - angeblich wird das wieder.....
> Und keinen Streit anfangen - @MoeOdenwald mag des ned - der will Bilder gucken!


 
Dafür mag ich dich  ...


Und da ich mal wieder angeschlagen bin träume ich einfach von Kanada...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2016)

mal wieder vom bullauer Bild Richtung erbuch. dss 2x in nicht mal zwei jahren. nur dass die harvester diesmal ganze Arbeit geleistet haben und vom weg nix mehr zu sehen ist


----------



## fritzejoergel (6. Juni 2016)

ja schön war´s auf dem heidelbeerpfädchen,ich glaub nicht das es wieder wird!


----------



## Das-Licht (6. Juni 2016)

Samstag und Sonntag war bei Alsbach am Lufthansa-Schulungscenter MTB-Tag. Sonntag gab es dann auch verschiedene Ausfahrten. Mit viel Glück umschifften wir dabei eine Gewitterwolke. Es gab einige interessante Trails. Im Grundsatz orientierte sich die anspruchsvollste Tour an Punkten der Geopark-Route Ndl.B - Nördliche Bergstraße, wobei gestern ein deutlich höheres Maß an fahrtechnische Herausforderungen gegeben war. Es war ein toller Tag.


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juni 2016)

Ah dann warst Du bei Chris in der Gruppe, wollte ja mit aber nicht um 9:30 *lol*
Das Kiosk am Felsenmeer, unterhab vom Ohlyturm.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Juni 2016)

Nö... es gab noch eine bergablastigere Gruppe...


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juni 2016)

mehr als Deine ? Nö glaub ich nicht


----------



## Das-Licht (7. Juni 2016)

...naja... ...beide Gruppen haben sich immer wieder getroffen.  Letztlich hat sich das in puncto Downhilltrails vermutlich nicht so viel geschenkt. Ok; das Felsenmeer hätte ich auch lieber von oben nach unten genommen.  Unser Guide (ich weiß nicht ob er Chris hieß, ich kannte da ja gar niemanden *heul* ) hatte jedenfalls eine gute Streckenführung und war zudem auch technisch sehr gut unterwegs.  Als wir dann auch hier wieder aufeinander trafen hängte ich mich mal kurz an die andere Truppe, so für ca. 1.000 Meter. ;-)


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2016)

Ja das ist der tote Mann, der Beginn des Fuchstrail (Vereinsstrecke)


----------



## codit (8. Juni 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ja das ist der tote Mann, der Beginn des Fuchstrail (Vereinsstrecke)


Nö das ist die Zeppelinhütte auf der Ludwigshöhe, der Tote Mann ist 50m weiter unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2016)

tja dann lag ich jahrelang falsch ...
aber nur um 50 Meter


----------



## Odenwaelder87 (8. Juni 2016)

Mit dem neuen mal ne "schnelle" Feierabend runde gedreht.
Macht richtig Laune


----------



## hardtails (8. Juni 2016)

Auch mal wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht




es wächst und wächst und wächst alles zu




Dank des regen ist der Trail hier ein Bach und weiter oben stark ausgewaschen.


----------



## tfdelacruz (8. Juni 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...naja... ...beide Gruppen haben sich immer wieder getroffen.  Letztlich hat sich das in puncto Downhilltrails vermutlich nicht so viel geschenkt. Ok; das Felsenmeer hätte ich auch lieber von oben nach unten genommen.  Unser Guide (ich weiß nicht ob er Chris hieß, ich kannte da ja gar niemanden *heul* ) hatte jedenfalls eine gute Streckenführung und war zudem auch technisch sehr gut unterwegs.  Als wir dann auch hier wieder aufeinander trafen hängte ich mich mal kurz an die andere Truppe, so für ca. 1.000 Meter. ;-)



Wurde der Fuchstrail, der oben an der Hütte beginnt, befahren...?


----------



## Das-Licht (9. Juni 2016)

Die Gruppe ist den "Bergauffahrweg" zwischen den beiden Linien herunter gefahren.


----------



## hardtails (9. Juni 2016)

Finde den Trail:


 
Kein Wunder das an mir nach der Tour zwei Zecken gegrabbelt sind......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (9. Juni 2016)

Ist schon heftig, was die Unwetter aus meinem Trainingsgelände bei Leutershausen gemacht haben. Ehemalige Uphill-Schotter-Autobahnen sind in ausgetrocknete Flussbetten umfunktioniert worden. Der ganze feinere Schotter ist weg und kleinere und größere Kiesel bilden jetzt den Untergrund. Habe das Gefühl, dass Uphill jetzt härter ist, als in der nassen Jahreszeit und das wird sich auch kaum mehr ändern.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juni 2016)

In Heidelberg ebenso. Sind die Woche einen Trail hochgefahren, der steinig und dadurch doch anspruchsvoll ist, aber zu unserem Standardrepertoire gehört. Aber der war jetzt sogar schwieriger zu fahren als im Winter, als dort Eis lag.


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juni 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 501342
> Anhang anzeigen 501343
> Finde den Trail:
> Anhang anzeigen 501344
> Kein Wunder das an mir nach der Tour zwei Zecken gegrabbelt sind......


Marbacher Stausee?


----------



## hardtails (10. Juni 2016)

jo


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juni 2016)

@ Skwal83: Schöne Trails und schöner See - in welcher Ecke warst Du denn da so unterwegs?


----------



## hardtails (10. Juni 2016)

1 ist auf der tromm
dann die walburgiskapelle mitgenommen
übers lärmfeuer nach hüttenthal
übern stausee nach beerfelden hoch
und dann olfener und affolterbach höhe (letztes bild)
eigentlich wollte ich noch nach olfen runter 2 trails mitnehmen, aber da haben mich meine beine verlassen....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juni 2016)

Merci!


----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2016)

@skwal83 
gibt es die tour als GPX track oder so? tromm ist für mich noch so ein weißer fleck und ich kann die OSM kartenqualität der gegend schwer einschätzen. im raum ERB ist die definitiv ausbaufähig...


----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2016)

gestern auf der mossauer höhe:



 

und ein Reh in freier wildbahn:


 

interessante Wartung an den windrädern an der hohen Straße:


----------



## hardtails (13. Juni 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> @skwal83
> gibt es die tour als GPX track oder so? tromm ist für mich noch so ein weißer fleck und ich kann die OSM kartenqualität der gegend schwer einschätzen. im raum ERB ist die definitiv ausbaufähig...



Track hab ich diesmal nicht. Aber Kartenqualität ist im Bereich der Tromm gut, oder zumindest deutlich besser als in den restlichen Teilen des Odenwaldes wo ich unterwegs bin.
Aber im Vergleich zur Pfalz oder Bergisch Märkischen ist es antürlich nicht so prall.
Aber auf der Tromm sind ja fast alle Trails in den offiziellen Strecken verwurstet.


Tieren bin ich auch begegent





Und einmal voll über den Lenker abgestiegen da ich wohl vor mich hingeträumt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (13. Juni 2016)

Arbeitet ihr nicht mit Komoot? N'besseres Navi mit Planungskarten kenn ich aktuell nicht......


----------



## hardtails (13. Juni 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Arbeitet ihr nicht mit Komoot?



Hab ich mal getestet und fand es nicht so toll.
Hab Locus mit http://www.openandromaps.org/

Aber grundsätzlich ist das eh egal, nutzen eh alle die gleiche Kartenbasis.....


----------



## Geistereiche (14. Juni 2016)

Sorry aber in Locus ist mir als Computerlaien schon viel zu viel EDV-Geschwurbel drin...aber das gehört hier nicht her und jeder soll glücklich werden.


----------



## Geistereiche (20. Juni 2016)

Habe gestern mal den "Fehler" gemacht und mich von Komoot navigieren lassen. Hui kennt das Wege - als es anfangen wollte mich auf zugewachsene Feldspuren zu führen habe ich mal sanft eingegriffen........ aber der Eicholzheimer See ist einen Ride wert.....


----------



## Geistereiche (27. Juni 2016)

Samma macht hier keiner mehr was?


----------



## stocker4x4 (27. Juni 2016)

icke mal...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Juni 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Samma macht hier keiner mehr was?


 Alles Sehenswerte schon abgelichtet


----------



## hardtails (27. Juni 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Samma macht hier keiner mehr was?




Mach Urlaub vom Odenwald
Und fürs Ruhrgebiet wird sich wohl niemand interessieren, oder?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. Juni 2016)

Hey ihr Odenwaldfahrer: Möchte morgen mal spontan eine Runde nach der Arbeit einschieben. Taunus zuhause ist mir gerade zu matschig. Arbeite in Gernsheim und war einmal oben auf dem Melibocus. Jetzt wurde mir die Burg Frankenstein nahgelegt. Ist die Ecke empfehlenswert? Muss man da was bestimmtes suchen, oder einfach frei Schnauze umschauen? Hab mal bei Google maps reingeschaut, der Berg mit der Burg scheint ja nicht so groß.
Für Anregungen bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (27. Juni 2016)

@Flo-mit-W fahre besser am Meli, z.B. ab Zwingenberg den Nibelungensteig (rotes N) oder alternativ ab Auerbach-Fürstenlager die Be1 hoch. Enthalten beide schöne Uphill-Trailabschnitte. Oben hast Du dann in alle Richtungen Abfahrten auch mit Anspruch zur Wahl. 2 bis 3 mal auf hoch und wieder runter macht einne schöne Tour.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. Juni 2016)

@codit: danke für den Hinweis! da war ich auch beim letzten Mal. Bin beim Parkplatz unterhalb vom Schloss Alsbach gestartet. Vielleicht mache ich das echt.


----------



## Bener (30. Juni 2016)

Mit meinen Kindern am Sonntag zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Hat mich jemand gesehen? Waren genug mitm MTB unterwegs!

Wer weiß, wo die Hütte steht?




Dach by Daniel Peschutter, auf Flickr


----------



## hardtails (30. Juni 2016)

ich kenn in Rimbach eine Hütte die so aussieht.
Da war ich zwar 20 Jahre schon nicht mehr, glaub aber nicht das die Bäume dort inzischen so groß sind, oder?


----------



## Bener (1. Juli 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich kenn in Rimbach eine Hütte die so aussieht.
> Da war ich zwar 20 Jahre schon nicht mehr, glaub aber nicht das die Bäume dort inzischen so groß sind, oder?


Rimbach ist falsch...


----------



## Geistereiche (1. Juli 2016)

2004 isse schon mal gebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (1. Juli 2016)

Sicher nicht, eher renoviert...


----------



## Das-Licht (1. Juli 2016)

Die Hütte steht bestimmt in BaWü an einem Weg der schmaler als 2m ist. Die kann hier Niemand kennen.


----------



## Bener (1. Juli 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Die Hütte steht bestimmt in BaWü an einem Weg der schmaler als 2m ist. Die kann hier Niemand kennen.


Naja, unter 2m stimmt, BaWü stimmt, aber als wir dort waren, sind den Weg bestimmt 10 MTBler runter gekommen...


----------



## Bener (1. Juli 2016)

Na gut, ich Löse auf!

https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.46633/8.70173


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2016)

Müsste ich schon einmal vorbei gefahren sein , aber das bild sagt mir 0


----------



## Bener (1. Juli 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Müsste ich schon einmal vorbei gefahren sein , aber das bild sagt mir 0


Wenn man von oben kommt auf der linken Seite. Aber leicht versteckt. Von unten/Westen kommend viel besser zu erkennen.

Aber nächstes mal anhalten! Alleine die massiven Steinplatten, mit denen das Dach gedeckt ist, sind äußerst beeindruckend!


----------



## rmfausi (1. Juli 2016)

Das ist wenn man vom Weissen Stein, Gemarkung Dossenheim das gelbe Kreuz runterfährt nach dem Wurzelweg steht die Hütte links. Davor ist ein kleiner Kicker. Gerade aus weiter kommt man auf einen breiten Forstweg. Ich kenne sie als Jägerhütte, sollen eigentlich die meisten hier kennen die am Weissen Stein rumfahren. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juli 2016)

Ah, ich glaub das muss dann also die Hütte sein, die einer von uns mal beim Video anschauen entdeckt hat, und die sonst noch nieee jemand jemals beim Fahren bemerkt hat. Stichwort Tunnelblick. 
("Was, da is ne Hütte???")


----------



## Bener (1. Juli 2016)

@bastea82 Du hast doch hier gespickt!! (Bier gibts bei nem persönlichen Treffen dennoch!! )


----------



## bastea82 (1. Juli 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> @bastea82 Du hast doch hier gespickt!! (Bier gibts bei nem persönlichen Treffen dennoch!! )


Ne, hier hab ich nicht gespickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ah, ich glaub das muss dann also die Hütte sein, die einer von uns mal beim Video anschauen entdeckt hat, und die sonst noch nieee jemand jemals beim Fahren bemerkt hat. Stichwort Tunnelblick.
> ("Was, da is ne Hütte???")


Genau... Das denke ich mir auch gerade


----------



## Geistereiche (4. Juli 2016)

Und wo war ich?


----------



## hardtails (7. Juli 2016)

heute mal was neues unter die räder genommen


----------



## Brickowski (7. Juli 2016)

Schön da  Ich seh meine Bude auf dem letzten Bild! Ha! Drüben Spessart, hüben Odenwald...ich mags hier einfach. Die Trails waren ein Grund für den Umzug hierhin!


----------



## Keeper1407 (7. Juli 2016)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Schön da  Ich seh meine Bude auf dem letzten Bild! Ha! Drüben Spessart, hüben Odenwald...ich mags hier einfach. Die Trails waren ein Grund für den Umzug hierhin!


Und mein Auto steht unten vorm Faust Biergarten ...


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2016)

das ist doch MIL1 oder


----------



## Brickowski (8. Juli 2016)

Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man sogar noch einen Teil der GH1


----------



## jr_hebboch (8. Juli 2016)

Bild 1 ist Tobi-Trail?

Welcher Trail ist Bild 2?


----------



## hardtails (8. Juli 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Welcher Trail ist Bild 2?




Ich glaube der vorletzte auf der Runde evtl aber auch der letzte a
Weiß nurnoch das mein Lenker zu breit war und ich mit der Hand gegen einen Baum gedonnert bin. Aua
Danach den Piste verlassen aber immerhin nachm Sprung über den Lenker weiter gestanden. 
Dann mal Fotopause gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (9. Juli 2016)

Bild 2 müßte eigentlich der Quellentrail sein. Ich vermute das mal, weil im Hintergrund eine Lichtung zu sehen ist.


----------



## codit (9. Juli 2016)

Von unserer Lieblings-Familienrunde:

- auf dem Ohlyturm-Trail




- in Kleinkanada


----------



## hardtails (10. Juli 2016)

heute morgen gegen 6 auf der Tromm traumhafte Fernsicht.
Aber leider nur das Handy dabei










Versumpft bin ich auch




Finde den Trail 


 

Dann halt was leichtes offizielles.....


----------



## sharky (14. Juli 2016)

kleine Feierabendrunde


----------



## Geistereiche (15. Juli 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Und wo war ich?
> Anhang anzeigen 508384


Das hat bisher auch noch keiner rausgefunden..........


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Juli 2016)

...und das ist mein Klein-Kanada - Amorbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (16. Juli 2016)

...und auch hier noch ein zitierter Bericht aus der Diaspora...



Das-Licht schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Monate war ich viel anderweitig in Europa mit dem MTP und auch MTB unterwegs. Und eine Woche Ausfall hatte ich auch noch wegen Zahnschmerzen. :-( So blieben mir nun nur wenige Urlaubstage um mich mal an der bekannten MTB-Strecke MIL1 Miltenberg zu versuchen. Ein MTB-Forenmitglied machte mich darauf aufmerksam, dass dort wohl wegen Holzfällung ab August Schluss sei. Und in der Tat fand ich etliche markierte Bäume vor. So fuhr ich dort nun an drei Tagen, und begegnete an zwei Tagen Niemand, und nur einmal zwei MTBlern ohne Trailambition, da diese auf den Forststraßen blieben. Die Strecke selbst, hat im MTB Forum ihren eigenen Thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausgeschilderte-mtb-strecke-miltenberg.614915/page-18
> 
> Nun also zu den Bildern der Strecke:
> ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2016)

Heute mal gemütlich mit der Regierung rumgerollt:


Zum Thema "kein Zusammenhang zwischen Körpergröße und sinnvoller Radgröße - ohne Worte:





Etwas esoterisch wurde es dann auch noch:




Und hier scheint sich eine besoffene Blair Witch ausgetobt zu haben:



(Oder war's doch der Waldkindergarten?)
Auch Stan guckt schon ganz belämmert...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Juli 2016)

Oh der wurzelino


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2016)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2016)

Wo sind denn diese Ruinen?


----------



## Keeper1407 (20. Juli 2016)

Römerbad Würzberg
https://www.google.de/maps/place/49...!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d49.633539!4d9.075365


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2016)

Merci!


----------



## sharky (1. August 2016)

vergangene Woche auf der mossauer Höhe. windräder im nebeldunst







gestern im ebersberger felsenmeer


----------



## hardtails (2. August 2016)

war gestern oben, da hing dieser zettel am turm






weiß jemand was da oben geplant ist?


----------



## hardtails (4. August 2016)

es war einmal ein ca. 1m breiter waldweg


 


aber es gibt auch noch schöne wege....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2016)

Uff, der obere ist ja jetzt ne regelrechte Skipiste - also das, was wir hier in BW theoretisch immer bräuchten, wenn wir legal "mountainbiken" wollen...


----------



## hardtails (5. August 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Uff, der obere ist ja jetzt ne regelrechte Skipiste - also das, was wir hier in BW theoretisch immer bräuchten, wenn wir legal "mountainbiken" wollen...



Hat durchgängig 2.5 bis 3m
Also genau richtig für BW 
In den Kurven wird es nochmal breiter, das dürften über 4m sein
Vermute das die dort demnächst groß holzen werden und dort mit LKWs fahren wollen, ist mit der flachste Weg der hoch führt


----------



## sp00n82 (5. August 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Uff, der obere ist ja jetzt ne regelrechte Skipiste - also das, was wir hier in BW theoretisch immer bräuchten, wenn wir legal "mountainbiken" wollen...


Es gibt ein extra Gerät beim Forst für sowas. Nennt sich "The Legalizer".


----------



## Das-Licht (6. August 2016)

...nachdem ich meinen letzten Bericht von der MIL1 hier nur verlinkt hatte, schreibe ich den Bericht über die Strecke Mö1 hier nun wieder direkt ein. Und ja, ich "darf" das.   ...weil bei ca. Kilometer 10 an meinem Superperfornancehightechluxusendurorotwildmountainpedelec plötzlich die Elektronik dauerhaft ausfiel. In der Folge hatte ich für die folgenden 24 Kilometer ein stinknormales sackschweres MTB. 






Die Strecke Mö1 Mömlingen http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/moemlingen-moe1 ist DIMB zertifiziert. Das ist sicherlich zutreffend, doch den Titel hätte vielleicht auch manch andere Strecke verdient. Jedenfalls ist die Strecke sehr bekannt und begehrt. Man trifft hier immer wieder andere MTBler. So ergab es sich dann, auch bedingt durch meinen Defekt, und auf der Suche nach interessanten Fotomotiven, dass sich mir eine kleine MTB Gruppe annahm, und wir den Rest der Strecke gemeinsam fuhren. Kurz: Mömlingen lohnt sich. Die Strecke besteht, so wie H1 Hammelbach, aus drei Kleeblättern, die nach Befahren immer wieder ein schnelles Zurück zum Startpunkt erlauben. Im Gegensatz zu Hammelbach ist diese Strecke jedoch nicht für Anfänger geeignet. Gute Kondition und Fahrtechnik ist zwingend erforderlich. 






Dieser Parkplatz in der Ortsmitte Mömlingens ist der Startpunkt. 






Blick auf Mömlingen während der Ortsdurchfahrt. 






Parallel zu manchem Forstweg führen leichtere Singletrails. 






Der erste der drei Teile der Route bietet ab und an schöne Aussichten. 






So sieht es dann häufig aus. 






Irgendwo im ersten Teil gibt es dann auch noch solch eine sehr anspruchsvolle Downhillabfahrt. Bisher habe ich den Eingang dazu noch nicht gefunden. 






Hier kommt man wieder an den Ortsanfang von Mömlingen, und beginnt, den grünen Pfeilen nach, die zweite Kleeblattsektion. 






Spannende Singletrails mit technisch anspruchsvollen Abfahrten. 






Das hier sieht auf dem Foto längst nicht so steil aus, wie es tatsächlich ist. Ohne MTP dürfte es für fast jeden MTBler teilweise zur Schiebepassage werden. 






Oben angekommen geht es teils flüssig ...






und teils eng und steil zu. 






An diesem Pferdehof endet das zweite Kleeblatt, und man könnte wieder über die Straße wenige Kilometer zum Startpunkt fahren. 






Pause haben wir dann auch mal gemacht. 






Es folgen nun mehrere Anstiege und Abfahrten. Letztere sind klasse zu fahren. Da lohnt sich der Weg bergauf. 






Man sieht, dass es Spaß macht. 






Und man kann es stellenweise richtig zügig laufen lassen. 






Solche Kleinode übersieht man dann manchmal, wenn man richtig im Flow ist. 






Bald endet der Trail direkt an der Straße. Die letzten ca. 2 Kilometer lohnen meiner Meinung nach nicht. Man fährt mehrere Feldwege und Teerabschnitte auf und ab, um dann nochmal ein ca. 200 Meter langes steiles Trailstück mitzunehmen. Wer hier direkt auf die Teerstraße fährt, kann zügig in den Ort einrollen. 






Am Parkplatz angekommen, folgte die Verabschiedung von den anderen Fahrerinnen und Fahrern. Bisher fand ich jedes Mal auf dem Parkplatz MTBler vor. Man findet also auch mal Anschluss für eine Tour. UInd nochmals vielen Dank an meine Fotomodelle.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. August 2016)

Ach mach dir doch kein kopp... Selbst mit Antrieb darfst dat 

Da steht man doch drüber
(und nein ich habe kein ebike)


----------



## sharky (7. August 2016)




----------



## hardtails (7. August 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 517859



Sind das eigentlich schon immer 5?
Bild mir irgendwie ein das das früher 4 waren und erst in letzter Zeit ein 5tes hinzugekommen ist


----------



## sharky (8. August 2016)

also die letzten paar jahre standen da immer 5 rum 
dein bild ist bei würzberg blick Richtung michelstadt?


----------



## hardtails (8. August 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> also die letzten paar jahre standen da immer 5 rum
> dein bild ist bei würzberg blick Richtung michelstadt?



Kann mich auch täuschen.

Oberhalb der Fuhrshöfe, Blick ins Weschnitztal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. August 2016)

ah, es gibt nicht nur den ort sondern auch noch ein tal dazu 
in die ecke bin ich bisher nur mit dem Rennrad vorgestoßen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. August 2016)

Irgendwo planlos...




Blümchen




Kein Schnee am Lift 




Viele Grüße @Geisterfahrer  Hab dich gesehen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2016)

Argh! Warst Du das gestern? Sorry, ich hab zu spät reagiert! Hab noch gedacht: "Der grüßt aber freundlich"

War selber zu beschäftigt mit meinem "Luft- und Rollwiderstandsverstärker"


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. August 2016)

Jupp das war ich 

"Luft- und Rollwiderstandsverstärker"


----------



## sharky (12. August 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> War selber zu beschäftigt mit meinem "Luft- und Rollwiderstandsverstärker"


saß jemand auf dem oberrohr?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2016)

So ähnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. August 2016)

kleine abendrunde gestern...

Blick von hesselbach auf den Katzenbuckel. so langsam herbstelt es doch etwas in Wald und flur





und blick auf die windräder unterhalb habermannskreuz


----------



## fritzejoergel (14. August 2016)

Übrigens, das Heidelbeerpfädschen kann man wieder fahrn,etwas holpriger noch aber immerhin


----------



## sharky (14. August 2016)

ah besten dank für die Info! dann kann ich da auch mal wieder lang fahren. auch wenn es mich momentan doch eher an die spreng zieht


----------



## Devilz1985 (14. August 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ah besten dank für die Info! dann kann ich da auch mal wieder lang fahren. auch wenn es mich momentan doch eher an die spreng zieht


Dann hoffentlich ein paar schöne Trails vom Morsberg nach unten genießen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. August 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> so langsam herbstelt es doch etwas in Wald und flur


In Deiner Signatur zum Glück noch nicht. Doch noch die Chance auf ein paar Touren bei gutem Wetter dieses Jahr. P.S. Es fehlt noch eine Katzenbuckelrunde!


----------



## sharky (15. August 2016)

hast ne PM


----------



## Das-Licht (15. August 2016)

...nachdem ich letzte Woche eine "kurze"  Feierabendtour von knapp 50 Km mit skwal83 (er mit seinem hardtail ich mit dem MTP)  gemacht habe, will ich es auch noch mal wissen, und nutze aktuell die Gelegenheit, ein mir zur Reparatur anvertrautes Hardtail nach jedem Eingriff ausgiebig auf meiner Hausstrecke B1 zu testen. Allerdings melden sich bereits jetzt, Knie und Bandscheibe und verlangen nach Voltaren-Doping.  Wer kennt die Stelle?  Als Gewinn werde ich mein nächstes Posting glutenfrei in veganer Schreibweise ohne Lactose verfassen.


----------



## lavazza73 (15. August 2016)

Sieht doch sehr nach dem guten alten Götzenstein aus.


----------



## Das-Licht (15. August 2016)

Richtig!  

_*Anm.: Dieses Posting ist garantiert glutenfrei und in veganer Schreibweise ohne Lactose verfasst worden. *_


----------



## hardtails (16. August 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> _*Anm.: Dieses Posting ist garantiert glutenfrei und in veganer Schreibweise ohne Lactose verfasst worden. *_



Kann Spuren von Leberwurst enthalten, fehlt da

Waren bei mir übrigens nur läppische 1008HM und 50km warens nur weil wir für den letzten Trail eine 20km Schleife gefahren sind. Das ist wohl auch das Grund warum ich den schon ewig nichtmehr gefahren bin
Da besteht  Optimierungspotenzial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (16. August 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Kann Spuren von Leberwurst enthalten, fehlt da




...war übrigens nix mehr da. Ich musste dann mit abgekochten Spätzleresten, Rührei und etwas Ketchup Vorlieb nehmen. 

...ach, und morgen ist wieder Termin bei der Kosmetikerin... ...da werde ich die Wartezeit also wie üblich mit einer Trommtour verbringen - der Gelenke wegen, allerdings mit dem Pedelec.

Am Samstag findet in Mömlingen ja das hier statt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/einladung-zur-11-rum-tour-in-moemlingen-am-21-08-2016.814689/
Wenn ich mit dem MTP teilnehmen darf, werde ich bestimmt wieder knipsen. Das haben Wir bei Unserer Tour komplett vergessen.


----------



## sharky (19. August 2016)

Heute morgen in erbach. Windräder im Nebel mit Mond und krähen im Vordergrund


----------



## Das-Licht (20. August 2016)

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/eisenbach-ei1






Nicht weit von der Strecke Mö1 Mömlingen, liegt die Strecke Ei1 Eisenbach. An einer Stelle überschneiden sich die Routen um etwa 500 Meter. Nachdem Mömlingen mir sehr gut gefallen hat, und auch schon die Strecke in westlicher Richtung, Br1 Breuberg, meinen Geschmack traf, hatte ich eine entsprechende Erwartungshaltung an die Ei1 Eisenbach. Mit Ausnahme einer Extrawurst, oder eines Sahnehäubchens, oder wie immer man es nennen möchte, auf das ich später komme, ist die Ei1 Eisenbach nicht "meine" Strecke.  Start und Ziel liegen an den Eisenbacher Sportstätten.






Hier wird wohl schon seit langer Zeit umgebaut und Bauschutt gelagert. Das Geo-Naturparkschild steht uneinsehbar, direkt am Deponiezaun. Hier rot umkreist. Die Ei1 Eisenbach geht hinter dem Sport-und Freizeitgelände rechts ab Richtung Mömlingen. Von dort kommt man auch zurück, wenn man die Ei1 Route konsequent fährt. "Konsequent" fahren bedeutet, man fährt mit einem guten Fully, dessen dringende Einsatzempfehlung, in Verbindung mit guter Fahrtechnik, lediglich auf ca. 0.1% der Strecke zuträfe. Deshalb habe ich auch noch die blauen Pfeile ins Bild gebracht. Die blaue Strecke bezeichne ich mal als "Familytour". Die Familytour ist auch für Fahrtechniklaien auf ganz normalen Fahrrädern, ggf. sogar dem Pedelec-Tiefeinsteiger geeignet. Wer diese Strecke fährt, startet direkt auf dem geteerten Radwandrweg, der in Richtung des Pferdehofes "Neustädter Hof" zwischen Eisenbach und Mömlingen führt. Man kürzt damit etwas ab, und vergibt einen, bei Nässe schlitterigen, Uphillsingletrail von ca. 400 Metern, sowie eine kurze erdige Waldabfahrt von ca. 200 Metern. Alles was dann folgt, ist eben mit fast jedem 10-Gang Fahrrad fahrbar.






Die Strecke beginnt vielversprechend. Wer die blaue Linie fährt, umgeht diesen kurzen Teil, und einige Höhenmeter.






Aussicht auf Mömlingen und den Reiterhof. Da unten treffen die Ei1 und die Familytour wieder zusammen.






Hier oben befindet man sich bereits auf einer gut ausgebauten Schotterforststraße. So sieht der größte Teil der Ei1 Eisenbach, Streckenmäßig aus. Weiterhin gibt es auch mal eine ausgewaschenere Forststraße, oder eben etliche geteerte Kilometer.






Die Strecke, ist eine Sightseeingtour. Sie führt durch Obernburg am Main, bis eben an jenen Main. Wochenends bei gutem Wetter ist hier natürlich entsprechend viel los. Immerhin sah ich dort, direkt auf dem fast bundesstraßenbreiten Rad-und Fußweg, neben Familien mit Kindern auf ihren Rädern, Rennradfahrern mit Zeitfahrmaschinen, Pedelecrentnern und vollbepackten Trekkingtourern, auch einige MTBler mit tollen Fullys in sportlicher Montur. Das fällt mir übrigens oft auf, wenn ich an solche Hotspots komme. Doch irgendwie müssen diese MTBler ganz andere, viel aufregendere Strecken kennen, denn wie man an meinen Berichten sieht, es ist eher die Ausnahme, dass mir auf den Geo-Naturparkrouten mal MTBler begegnen. Heute war ich da auch allein.






...und dafür war ich dankbar, nachdem ich hier in Obernburg mitten durch den Flohmarkt lief, der direkt an dieser Radroute liegt. Eine Randbemerkung kann ich mir nicht verkneifen. Große Tafeln wiesen mehrfach darauf hin, abzusteigen und zu schieben. Der Rennradfahrer hielt sich dran,wie auch der Pedelecrentner und der Backpacker. Ich auch. Nur - unabhängig voneinander - zwei Familien, meinten klingelnd durch die Flohmarktgäste fahren zu müssen. Während andere MTBler die Wanderer, "Stockenten", oder "Kotpumpen" als Feindbild haben, kristallisiert sich bei mir immer mehr der "Familienausflug" ob zu Fuß, mit dem Rad oder im Auto, heraus. Ich will aber kein Feindbild.






Immerhin fand ich, etwas abseits der Strecke, dann doch noch die Möglichkeit einen idyllisch anmutenden Bildausschnitt zu erzeugen.






Hier geht es parallel zum Main und der vierspurigen Bundesstraße wieder bergauf. Das Bild mag, wie das Vorherige "ruhig" wirken, doch auf diesem Abschnitt lärmt es enorm.






Die größte Herausforderung auf der blauen Familytour, und die zweitgrößte auf der Ei1. Manche Wegabschnitte sind aufgrund der offensichtlich sehr geringen Besucherfrequenz stark zugewachsen. Das ist eigentlich ein zweispuriger Forstweg. So geht es jedoch lediglich ca. 300 Meter.






Nachdem man das Maintal hinter sich gelassen hat, blickt man wieder auf Eisenbach.






Hier macht die Strecke eine ca. 3 Kilometer lange Forstwegschleife. Wer sich das sparen möchte, biegt gleich rechts ab, so wie mein blauer Pfeil zeigt.






Abermals ein Blick auf Eisenbach und Obernburg am Main.






...jetzt aber... :-D   Wer nun nicht das richtige Fahrrad hat, und auch fahrtechnisch unbedarft ist, beachtet bitte die vielen Hinweise und Warnhinweise, und folgt abermals dem blauen Pfeil, die Schotterstraße hinab nach Eisenbach.  Auch der geübte Fahrer sollte sich die Zeit nehmen, und erst einmal 50 Meter weiter leicht bergab zu fahren, um sich schlau zu machen.






Der Olympiapark! Ein richtig feiner Bikepark durch den die Ei1 führt. Man hat mehrere Linien zur Auswahl.






...für Leute wie mich, gibt´s auch Chickenlines...






Schöne Abfahrten. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, wie die Strecke Ei1 ist, ich wäre gleich hier geblieben, denn am Anfang fährt man unterhalb des Parks vorbei, und da dachte ich mir schon, bei den Lininen im Wald, dass da "was nicht stimmt" . 






Hier kommt eine der Linien heraus. Irgendwo zwischendrin habe ich die Ei1 -Schilder verloren und bin den Bikeparkbeschilderungen grün und blau gefolgt.  Überhaupt ist die Beschilderung der Strecke Ei1 Eisenbach, stellenweise sehr gut, und dann mal wieder kaum zu finden. Ein Navi ist bei der Erstbefahrung sinnvoll. Der Grüne Pfeil nach rechts zeigt den Hinweg der Ei1 und der Pfeil nach links führt wieder zum Sportgelände. Hier möchte ich auch gleich noch mein Kompliment an die Erbauer und Pfleger des Bikeparkes abgeben. Auch wenn es ein Vereinsgelände ist, dass anderweitig nicht genutzt werden darf, bietet die Einbindung der Ei1 eine tolle Möglichkeit schöne Trails zu fahren.  Allein dieses kurze Stück der Ei1 Eisenbach könnte für Leute die es nicht so weit wie ich haben, den Besuch lohnen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. August 2016)

Spätsommer...


----------



## sharky (22. August 2016)

wo warst du denn da? und vor allem: wann? ich dachte, ihr reisst nur noch überstunden und samstags-schichten?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. August 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> wo warst du denn da? und vor allem: wann? ich dachte, ihr reisst nur noch überstunden und samstags-schichten?



Stichwort: Zeitmanagement  ... Ich hatte letzten Samstag schon das Vergnügen. Familie und einen Ausgleich gesunder Lebensstil sind auch nicht zu verachten  ... Oder eben der ganz normale Wahnsinn.


Das Feld liegt zwischen Dallau und Sulzbach


----------



## MChaosbiker (26. August 2016)

Bad König-Spreng-Lärmfeuer-Hüttental-Erbach-Hoam ...... schöne 60km , bevor die H

 

 

 

 itze kam


----------



## Das-Licht (29. August 2016)

Am Sonntag den 28.8.16 fand in Hainstadt eine Mountainbikeveranstaltung des WSV Neustadt statt.
http://www.wsv-neustadt.de/radsport/
Die Veranstaltung war auch auf der Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald Homepage ausgeschrieben. Ich bin dann da mal mitgefahren und habe ein paar Bilder geknipst.






Es gab drei Routen. Eine 20 Km lange Route die als "Familytour" ausgelegt war, also ohne großen konditionellen oder technischen Anspruch. Eine "Jedermann"-Strecke die dem gemeinsamen Erleben von Jung und Alt gewidmet war. Dann gab es eine 35 Km lange Route, die sowohl konditionell als auch technisch an die guten MTB Routen des Geo-Naturpark angelehnt war. Kondition und Grundkenntnisse in der Fahrtechnik waren da schon erforderlich. Die dritte Route war dann mit 50 Km und über 1.100 hm sowie einem sehr hohem Singletrailanteil und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten, die Tour für die erfahrenen Mountainbiker.






Für fünf Euro Teilnahmebeitrag konnte man sich zu der Tour an der Registration einschreiben.






Um 10:00 Uhr startete die 50Km Gruppe. Die anderen Gruppen fuhren jeweils 15 Minuten zeitversetzt los.






Kurz hinter Breuberg war die Gruppe noch halbwegs beisammen, zog sich jedoch schon über bald 1.000 Meter.






Schöne technische Abfahrten, die Manchem von den Geo-Routen her bekannt vorkommen dürften.






Im Wald war es trotz der 32°C noch recht gut auszuhalten.






Man fuhr von einem Trail in den Nächsten.






Abgesetzte Kräftegruppe. Die 50Km Gruppe hatte sich nun in drei Untergruppen aufgeteilt.






An der Verpflegungsstation traf dann die erste 50Km Gruppe auf die 20Km Gruppe.






Dringend benötigter Kaloriennachschub, zudem auch noch lecker.






Aufbruch der 20Km Gruppe von der Verpflegungsstation. Ab hier konnte nochmal jeder Teilnehmer entscheiden, mit welcher Gruppe er weiterfährt. Man konnte sich also auch noch der 20 Km oder der 35 Km Gruppe anschließen, wenn man merkte, dass die 50Km doch recht anspruchsvoll sind.






Ein strammer Anstieg der Bb1-Breuberg. Die 50Km Tour befuhr in Teilen die Routen Gu1-Groß Umstadt, Hö1-Höchst, Mö1-Mömlingen und Bb1-Breuberg.






Die Radsportgruppe "Schneller Herztod" in Sichtweite des Otzbergs. 






Ankunft am Ziel der ersten Gruppe der 50Km-Fahrer, kurz nachdem auch die Family-Runde eintraf.






Und zwei Apfelsaftschorle später...






...kam dann auch die 35 Km Gruppe im Ziel an.






Am Ende wurde noch gemeinsam gegessen und gefachsimpelt. Alles in Allem eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung mit tollen Leuten und guter Verpflegung. Wahrscheinlich soll es das nächstes Jahr solch eine Veranstaltung wieder geben.


----------



## sharky (4. September 2016)

kleine runde von eberbach richtung hirschhorn gestern gedreht....

aussichtspunkt oberhalb von eberbach...


 

der katzenbuckel aus einer für uns sehr ungewöhnlichen perspektive...


 

keine ahnung, was mit dem baum passiert ist, aber es ist beeindruckend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otzbiker (4. September 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> keine ahnung, was mit dem baum passiert ist, aber es ist beeindruckend....



So sieht ein Blitzeinschlag aus.


----------



## sharky (4. September 2016)

Die Vermutung stand auch im raum. Aber müsste man dann nicht auch brandspuren sehen?


----------



## Keeper1407 (4. September 2016)

Grüne Hölle Odenwald.... zwischen Kirchzell und Otterbach.


----------



## Bener (4. September 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Die Vermutung stand auch im raum. Aber müsste man dann nicht auch brandspuren sehen?


Ist nen Blitzeinschlag. Du müßtest im Umkreis von ca. 20 Metern die abgesprengte Borke rumliegen sehen!

Da verbrennt übrigends nichts! Nur das Wasser im Baum wird schlagartig gekocht/verdampft, es entsteht Überdruck und dann fliegt Dir das Zeugs um die Ohren!

Bäume können sowas auch überstehen. Deiner hat allerdings gut was abbekommen. Ansonsten wird das "einfach" überwallt und wächst wieder zu. Solche Bäume mit Längsna*r*ben findet man ab und an mal... Kannst ja die nächsten Jahre den Baum ab und an mal besuchen fahren und schauen, wie es ihm geht!

(Selbstgemeldet wegen Erklärung)


----------



## sharky (4. September 2016)

Aha... wieder was gelernt  
Sieht schon beeindruckend aus
Mal gespannt ob der Baum es überlebt


----------



## Das-Licht (5. September 2016)

Am Samstag war ich mit einem Bekannten auf der Bb2 Breuberg unterwegs. http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/breuberg-bb2






Die Tour beginnt und endet an der Breuberghalle in Neustadt, nahe der "Odenwald" Konfitürenfabrik.






Hier in die Richtung geht´s los, und auf gleichem Wege kommt man auch wieder zurück. Zu Beginn fährt man Teerwege durch Neustadt, bis man in der Wald gegenüber der Burg Breuberg kommt.






Ähnlich wie die Strecke Bb1, hat die Strecke Bb2 kaum Aussichtspunkte und führt fast immer durch den Wald. Hier ein Blick auf die Burg.






Da mein Rotwild-MTP nun schon seit Wochen defekt ist, greife ich auf ein geliehenes MTB-Hardtail zurück, und verleihe mein scott-MTP an meine jeweiligen Begleiter oder Begleiterinnen.






So wie hier in dieser Bilderserie sehen die Wege allesamt aus. Ein geringer Teerwegeanteil, lange Partien von geschotterten breiten Waldstraßen, leider manchmal auch lange bergab, naturbelassene breite Waldwege und auch einige kurze Singletrails.






Die technische Herausforderung ist grundsätzlich sehr gering, kann sich jedoch auf einzelnen Abschnitten, witterungs- und geschwindigkeitsbedingt schon erhöhen. Konditionell ist die Strecke moderat, und recht harmonisch angelegt. Nach teils kurzen steilen Rampen oder längeren Anstiegen folgen Abfahrten.






Die verschiedenen Warnschilder auf der Strecke dienen einzig der Verkehrssicherheit und haben nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke zu tun.
Die Bb2 eignet sich als Feierabendrunde, oder auch zum Konditionstraining. Auch für Einsteiger ist die Strecke aufgrund ihrer Topografie und Wegebeschaffenheit geeignet. Als Ausflugsrunde finde ich sie aufgrund der fehlenden Aussichtspunkte, Sehenswürdigkeiten und Ortsanfahrten, nicht so geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis: Also keine Aussicht, keine interessanten Singletrails und keine konditionelle Herausforderung. Wenn da nicht noch eine Brauereigaststätte mit schönem Biergarten liegt, sollte man's also eher lassen.


----------



## Das-Licht (7. September 2016)

...nein einen Biergarten habe ich nirgends entdeckt. Vielleicht gibt es ja bei Odenwald-Konfitüre einen Werksverkauf von eingelegten Früchten.   In der Tat dürfte die Strecke der Erwartungshaltung der MTB-Forenten eher nicht entsprechen. Für den Gelegenheits-MTBler hingegen, ist das dann schon eine Mountainbike Tour. Deshalb gibt´s ja auch noch die Bb1. Da kommt Unsereiner dann schon auf seine Kosten.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. September 2016)

Oder mit dem junior und laufrad durch


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. September 2016)




----------



## codit (11. September 2016)

Gestern hat die Samstags-Runde mal etwas länger gedauert. Kurz vor zu Hause



wurden wir mit Feuerwerk begrüßt:


----------



## Velociped (14. September 2016)

Schönes Wetter die Tage.


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. September 2016)

> Schönes Wetter die Tage.



Ist das Hirschhorn?
Vom Eselweg aus fotografiert, oberhalb vom Schloss?

Schönes Bild


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. September 2016)

Heute Morgen kleine Hausrunde vor dem großen Regen...




Blick auf die Walldürner Höhe (vorne Reinhardsachsen, hinten Gottersdorf) 



Landesgrenze zwischen Baden und Franken. Das Ort in der Bildmitte ist Windischbuchen




PS: Geregnet hat es bei uns immer noch nicht. Alles pforztrocken.


----------



## hardtails (17. September 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529483




schwebende Mülltonne?


----------



## Keeper1407 (18. September 2016)

> schwebende Mülltonne?


Klar! Gibts viele bei uns in freier Wildbahn.

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Die Mülltonne ist natürlich Teil einer Kirrung.
Habe sogar ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (19. September 2016)

Diese Tage war ich mal an der Strecke OR-1 Ober Ramstadt.  http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/ober-ramstadt-or1






Die Strecke wird in der Beschreibung als Konditionsstrecke ohne sonderlichen technischen Anspruch aufgeführt. Das trifft auch ziemlich gut zu.






Hier gehts los über eine verkehrsreiche Kreuzung, und hier kommt man auch wieder aus der anderen Richtung zurück.






Die Wege sind überwiegend geschotterte Wald- und Feldwege, sowie Teerstraßen. Unbefestigte Waldwege gibt es wenig, und der Singletrailanteil beschränkt sich auf ca. zwei mal 200 Meter.






An der Pra-Eiche muss man aufgrund der fehlenden Beschilderung aufpassen, dass man nicht versehentlich geradeaus weiterfährt.






Ich hatte bisher noch keine Strecke, mit derart vielen Tümpeln und Teichen. Man passiert bestimmt fünf Feuchtbiotope. Hier das Erste davon, namens Suzateich mit einem Plastikschwan darinnen.






Aussicht auf ein mir unbekanntes Schloss.






Hier der Einstieg zum ersten Singletrail, der dann später auch mit einem roten Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet ist, da diese ca. 200 Meter S1-Trail für Anfänger aufgrund der Steilheit womöglich überfordernd sind. Man kann die Stelle auch umfahren.






Solche Aussichten auf die nördlichen Ausläufer des Odenwaldes hat man immer wieder. Teilweise sogar mit freiem Blick auf die Frankfurter Skyline.






Ein Kreuzungspunkt der Strecken OR1 Ober Ramstadt und MO1 Modautal.






Der letzte, und auch schönste Teich an der Strecke, der Buchteich.






Hier ist ein Verbindungsweg zwischen den Strecken OR1 und Ndl-B1 Nördliche Bergstraße.






Hier ganz nah an einem der Großventilatoren, der die Chemtrails die am nahen Flugplatz Frankfurt beladen werden, bei Wind gleichmäßig über die Bevölkerung verteilt. ...so hat mir das zumindest letztens eine am Timewaver ausgebildete Heilsteinkundige Transformationsmediatorin erklärt. 






Der zweite Singletrail, bergauf, ca. 300 Meter lang und ebenfalls umfahrbar.






Blick auf den Start- und Zielort Ober-Ramstadt.






Wie man sieht, war mein Akkuverbrauch trotz ca. 770 hm und 36 Km, nahe Null. Die Strecke ist also gut für Jedermann mit einem Trekkingrad oder Mountainbike fahrbar. Untrainiert benötigt man eben mehr Zeit, und hat vielleicht an der ein oder anderen Rampe eine kurze Schiebepassage. Da fällt mir nun spontan jedoch nur eine Stelle ein. Wie in der Beschreibung zur Strecke, ist es eine Konditionsstrecke. Man kann es gelassen oder zügig angehen. Selbst als Family-Tour halte ich diese Route für geeignet, denn gerade die Teiche laden zum Rasten und Picknicken ein. Wer technische Herausforderungen sucht, wird auf der OR1 nicht zufrieden sein.


----------



## sharky (20. September 2016)

auch zu diesem wahnsinnig spannenden bericht einer grandios anmutenden tour bleibt mir nur, das zu zitieren:


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> ...keine interessanten Singletrails und keine konditionelle Herausforderung. Wenn da nicht noch eine Brauereigaststätte mit schönem Biergarten liegt, sollte man's also eher lassen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. September 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> auch zu diesem wahnsinnig spannenden bericht einer grandios anmutenden tour bleibt mir nur, das zu zitieren:



Immerhin gibt er sich die Mühe und man sieht was auf einen zukommt. Ich finde das gar nicht so falsch 
Meinem Junior könnte das bald gefallen. Auf dem Laufrad ist der wie ein Duracell Hase 


Prinzipiell haste aber natürlich recht...


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2016)

Find ich auch nich schlecht, nur wenn man die Berichte, wenn mn si braucht, leichter finden könnte ....


----------



## Keeper1407 (20. September 2016)

Was gibts den hier zu meckern. Die Beiträge von Das-Licht sind mMn mit das Beste was dieses Forum zu bieten hat.
Gerade für jemanden wie mich, der ganz im Osten des Odenwalds zuhause ist, kann sich dank der Beiträge von Das-Licht eine Meinung zu den Strecken bilden. Gerade weil die meisten Strecken im Westen liegen ist das für mich eine große Hilfe.


----------



## Das-Licht (20. September 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Find ich auch nich schlecht, nur wenn man die Berichte, wenn mn si braucht, leichter finden könnte ....



...wenn ich alle Strecken  http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken durch habe, mache ich vielleicht ein Adobe Portfolio auf, dass ich dann in meine Signatur einbinde. Aktuell fehlen mir noch: 
Am1 Amorbach
Bb2 Breuberg
Co1 Collenberg (Eröffnung am Samstag) http://www.tsvcollenberg.de/2016/09/04/eröffnung-der-permanenten-mountain-bike-strecke/
Fi1 Fischbachtal
GU1 Groß-Umstadt
GH1 Groß-Heubach
Mo1 Modautal

Ich werde dann zum Abschluss auch nochmal mein persönliches Fazit zu den Geo-Naturpark Mountainbikestrecken ziehen. Es ist jetzt schon abzusehen, dass die Strecken Bb2, Fi1,GU1 und Mo1 eher "langweilig" sind, während Am1, GH1 und Co1 eher den Geschmack der hiesigen Forenteilnehmer treffen. Am 1.10. wird im Zuge einer Tour auch die F1, eine ehemals hochgelobte Strecke, deren Singletrails und gebaute Downhill-Strecken der Forstwirtschaft zum Opfer fielen, befahren. Mal sehen wie es dann aussieht. Ohne neue Trails verbliebe abermals lediglich eine Forstwegkonditionsstrecke. 

Am Sonntag sind dann auch noch zwei Veranstaltungen, einmal im Fischbachtal und einmal an der Kuralpe, zwischen Melibokus und Oly-Turm. Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter passt und ich die Co1 Eröffnung und die Kuralpe (sowohl BE1 als auch Ndl-B1) mitnehmen kann. Ich werde dann hoffentlich auch knipsen und berichten. 
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/aktuelles/97-terminueberblick


----------



## otzbiker (20. September 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt schon abzusehen, dass die Strecken Bb2, Fi1,GU1 und Mo1 eher "langweilig" sind



Die GU 1 sehe ich auf Augenhöhe mit der Bb 1. Bei Heubach gibt es auch einen etwas versteckten Eingang zu einem geduldeten "Bikepark". Wenn du etwas langweiliges erwartest, könnte die Strecke dich positiv überraschen. Ein paar Teile sind aber sehr nässeempfindlich. Deshalb würde ich die Strecke nicht nach längeren, starken Regenfällen fahren.


----------



## Das-Licht (20. September 2016)

...Danke für den Tipp. Ich glaube, ich habe da schon den "Ausgang" von gesehen, als ich mit dem WSV Neustadt an deren Kerwefahrt unterwegs war. Also wenn die GU1 wie die BB1 und die Mö1 ist, dann wird sie mich nicht enttäuschen. Ich werde irgendwann berichten


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. September 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Was gibts den hier zu meckern. Die Beiträge von Das-Licht sind mMn mit das Beste was dieses Forum zu bieten hat.
> Gerade für jemanden wie mich, der ganz im Osten des Odenwalds zuhause ist, kann sich dank der Beiträge von Das-Licht eine Meinung zu den Strecken bilden. Gerade weil die meisten Strecken im Westen liegen ist das für mich eine große Hilfe.




Naja, wirklich gemeckert hat glaub ich keiner.

Ich finde es wie gesagt gut  Ein Portfolio ist auch nicht schlecht (übersicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (21. September 2016)

> Co1 Collenberg (Eröffnung am Samstag) http://www.tsvcollenberg.de/2016/09/04/eröffnung-der-permanenten-mountain-bike-strecke/


@Das-Licht Danke für den Link. Von der Strecke Collenberg 1 war mir bisher nichts bekannt. 
Ich kenne aber die Wälder vom Biken und Wandern relativ gut und bin mir sicher, dass hier was richtig Gutes heraus gekommen ist.

Es freut mich, dass ich nach Amorbach, Großheubach und Miltenberg mit Collenberg die (wahrscheinlich) vierte herausragende MTB-Strecke vor der Haustüre bekomme. Hier noch ein paar Streckendaten von GPsies...

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jvoxvdpkdvbqwrhk


----------



## Das-Licht (21. September 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> @Das-Licht Danke für den Link. Von der Strecke Collenberg 1 war mir bisher nichts bekannt.
> Ich kenne aber die Wälder vom Biken und Wandern relativ gut und bin mir sicher, dass hier was richtig Gutes heraus gekommen ist.
> 
> Es freut mich, dass ich nach Amorbach, Großheubach und Miltenberg mit Collenberg die (wahrscheinlich) vierte herausragende MTB-Strecke vor der Haustüre bekomme. Hier noch ein paar Streckendaten von GPsies...
> ...



...ist ja dann die selbe Strecke... 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/collenberg-co1

...also wenn Du da am Samstag mitfährst, dann wink aber ordentlich, wenn ich gerade knipse.


----------



## otzbiker (22. September 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Also wenn die GU1 wie die BB1 und die Mö1 ist, dann wird sie mich nicht enttäuschen.



Also die Mö1 finde ich dann schon noch eine Spur besser. Ein Tipp zur GU1: Der RSC Groß-Umstadt, der für die Strecke verantwortlich ist, macht samstags nachmittags immer seine Vereinsausfahrt. Du könntest ja vorher mit ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen und dich ihrer Ausfahrt anschließen. Die können dir bestimmt auch noch das ein oder andere Schmankerl abseits der offiziellen Strecke zeigen. Die Hompage des RSC samt Forum findest du hier: http://www.rsc-gross-umstadt.de/


----------



## hardtails (22. September 2016)

Ich weiß, voll langweilig, wie immer nur die Tromm
Heute Mit Windrädern



Auf der "schwierigen" Abfahrt der Rimbacher Runde gibt es gerade Behinderungen. Irgendjemand ne Säge im Rucksack?


----------



## Das-Licht (22. September 2016)

Weiter geht es mit meinen Bildbeiträgen zum Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße Odenwald. Heute fuhr ich die Routen Mo1 Modautal und Fi1 Fischbachtal. Ich werde die Routen hier getrennt vorstellen, da sie sich etwas unterscheiden. Trotzdem werde ich auch immer wieder mal auf die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten hinweisen. Wenn man die Routen kombiniert kommt man auf ca. 46 km bei 1200 hm. 






Die Route Mo1 Modautal wird recht treffend auf der Geo-Naturpark Seite beschrieben. Immer wieder lange Anstiege mit 8-10% Steigung und ebensolche Abfahrten. Das alles auf breiten geschotterten Forststraßen. Fahrtechnik erfordert das keine. Die Strecke Mo1 ist ideal für Rennradfahrer, die abseits der Straße mit ihrem CC-Hardtail zügig Kondition trainieren möchten. Als Family-Tour ist sie wegen der langen Steigungen ungeeignet, und Technikorientierte Mountainbiker werden keine Freude haben. Sicherlich auch für Herrschaften mit einem Trekking-Pedelec interessant, da man doch so manchen Weiler mit schnuckeliger Gastwirtschaft durchquert. 
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/modautal-mo1






Vom Parkplatz geht es über die Straße einen kurzen Anstieg hinauf. Danach - und das empfinde ich als nachteilige Streckenführung - geht es lange bergab. Man kühlt aus, ohne vorher richtig auf Temperatur gekommen zu sein. Hier, an diesem Parkplatz kommt man auch wieder zurück, und er eignet sich für die Anreisenden aus Süden auch als Startpunkt für die Kombirunde Mo1/Fi1. 






Gedenkstein für einen Flugzeugabsturz. 






Diese Uphillpassage über ca. 400 Meter ist die technisch anspruchsvollste Stelle der Mo1. 






Der Kaiserturm auf der Neunkircher Höhe. Mit 604 Meter die höchste Erhebung des hessischen Odenwaldes. 






So sieht ein Großteil der Mo1 Wege aus. 






Neunkirchen.

Um Bilder nicht doppelt einzustellen, findet man weitere Bilder zur Mo1, und der partiell parallel verlaufenden Fi1 Fischbachtal in meinem Beitrag zur Route von Fischbachtal. Die Route Mo1 besteht aus zwei Blättern. Das erste Blatt hat ca. 14,5 Km und etwa 450 Höhenmeter. Das zweite Blatt dann den Rest. Dort fährt man nicht nur etwas auf der Fi1, sondern auch auf der OR1, die ich vor Kurzem beschrieb.


----------



## Das-Licht (22. September 2016)

Die Route Fi1 Fischbachtal ist eine klassische Geo-Naturpark Runde, mit etwas Straße, viel Feld-und Waldweg und einigen kurzen Trails, die auch ohne spezielle Fahrtechnik bei gutem Wetter noch vorsichtig und langsam befahrbar sind. 
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/fischbachtal-fi1

Die Fi1 befuhr ich komplett, startete jedoch am Startpunkt der Mo1 Modautal. Ich gehe deshalb, da ich beide Routen fuhr, auch immer noch etwas auf die Mo1 vom Vorbericht ein. 






Neben der moderaten, abwechslungsreichen Streckenführung bietet die Fi1 auch vom Sightseeing her etwas. 






Blick auf Niedernhausen und das Schloss Lichtenberg. Bei der Streckenbeschreibung zur OR1 wusste ich noch nicht, wie dieses Schloß heißt. 






Das erste Mal, dass ich einen Friedwald, also einen Friedhof der natürlichen Art, besuchte. Manche Bäume haben kleine Plättchen mit Nummern, so dass die Angehörigen - und nur die - wissen, wo der Verstorbene in seiner Urne liegt. Etwas "luxuriöser" sind dann ab und an Namenstäfelchen an einem Baum. Nur mit Mühe konnte ich durch Zufall einen recht frischen Bestattungsplatz entdecken. Man muss sehr genau hinsehen. Grabschmuck ist hier nicht gestattet. 






Blick auf die Mainebene bis in Richtung Hanau. 






So sieht ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Streckenanteil der Fi1 aus. 






Der Meßbacher Steinbruchsee. Er liegt gut versteckt und war früher recht unbekannt. Bei Fotografen war er ein Highlight für die Modelfotografie, da man hier recht ungestört ohne Schaulustige arbeiten konnte. 






Und sehr überrascht war ich, als ich an diesem, mir seit vielen Jahren bekannten "Lost Place" namens Rimdimdim, vorbei kam. Ich dachte nicht, dass die Route direkt hieran vorbei führt. Alte Erinnerungen kamen hoch, und diese kramte ich auch gleich aus einer Festplatte hervor. 






Ein "making of" vom "Lost Place" . Vor etwa sechs Jahren war ich mal als Entourage eines Teams hier oben. Mein Job war Licht und Requisite. Hier bei der Raubtierbändigung. ...also das Zweibeinige! 






Landschaftlich reizvolle Einblicke. 






Hier treffen die Mo1 aus dem ersten Blatt und die Fi1 zusammen, und laufen etwa 9 Kilometer parallel. 






Die grüne Linie ist die Originallinie der Mo1 Modautal. Die blaue Linie die Originallinie der Fi1 Fischbachtal, und die lila Linie ist meine Linie die mich nach der Mo1 und der Fi1 zum Parkplatz führt, der hier noch ca. 100 Meter entfernt ist. Doch ich beschreibe nun die blaue Linie weiter. 






Gemeinsame Route der Mo1 und der Fi1 . 






Hier trennen sich die Mo1 (lila) und die Fi1 (grün) wieder. Bei der Fi 1 sind es nun noch etwa 5 Kilometer bis zum Start/Zielplatz am Naturschwimmbad, nebst großem Campingplatz in Niedernhausen. 






Noch eine kleine Insider-Überraschung als ich in Lützelbach auf den Parkplatz kam. Es ist schon lustig, wenn plötzlich neben Einem das gleiche Auto, welches ja nun nicht gerade so häufig wie ein Golf ist, in gleicher Farbe, mit dem gleichen Hobby parkt. So hat mir die Fischbacher Runde, allein schon aus persönlich-emotionalen Gründen recht gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (23. September 2016)

Heute von der anderen Seite


----------



## locationmaster (24. September 2016)

Sharky. Lass doch einfach mal die Finger von der Tastatur. 
Es wissen doch eh alle was für ein toller Hecht, sorry Hai Du bist.


----------



## Das-Licht (24. September 2016)

Streckeneröffnung der Geo-Naturpark Route Co1 Collenberg.

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/collenberg-co1

Wie hier in manchem Forenthread zu lesen, war heute Eröffnung der Strecke Co1 Collenberg. Was soll ich sagen... ...im Nordosten des Odenwaldes und im Südlichen Spessart hat man´s einfach drauf Mountainbike!!!-Strecken anzulegen. Die Co1 reiht sich ein in die Strecken, die nichts für Anfänger sind. Hier wird der Amateursportler herausfordernd bedient. Die Anstiege sind mit 5-10% und etlichen Kilometern lang, steil und anstrengend. Ohne Kondition (gilt auch für MTPs, weshalb ich wohl vielleicht der einzige Pedelecfahrer bei ca. 150 Teilnehmern war) geht hier gar nichts. Immerhin ist die Strecke in zwei Blätter aufgeteilt, so dass man auch jeweils nur einen Teil fahren kann.  ...naja... und wenn man sich verfährt, so wie ich , dann kann man den ersten Trail zwei mal erleben.  Die Trails sind nicht verblockt sondern schön flüssig zu fahren. Trotzdem, auch wegen der möglichen gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit und den vielen kleinen Anliegerkurven, ist sichere Fahrtechnik dringend anzuraten. Wer keine richtig langen Berganfahrten mag und wer nach 500m Trail Wadenschmerzen bekommt, wird diese Strecke nicht mögen. Mir hat sie sehr gefallen, nur leider ist sie für mich sehr weit weg. 






Man startet in Collenberg nahe des Anglervereins, direkt am Main. 






Die Veranstaltung war gut besucht und auch schön organisiert. Etwa 150 Teilnehmer sollen mitgefahren sein.  Hier ungefähr, beginnt und endet die Strecke. 






Fahrräder über Fahrräder.






Die übliche Ansprache, mit Landrat, Bürgermeisterin, und anderen Funktionsträgern, die in die Genehmigung der Planung eingebunden waren. 






Und das sind die Macher! Sie haben die Strecke geplant und gebaut. 






Leider fehlte zum Start das übliche Flatterband. Der fotografisch interessante Massenstart fällt somit aus. Kurz nach der Abfahrt hat mich sogar jemand erkannt und mir "Das Licht" hinterher gerufen. Ich hatte doch gar kein Licht an. Ud so hat es gefühlte 5 Minuten gedauert, bis ich begriff, dass ich gemeint war. Tschuldigung für meine kurz angebundene Reaktion. 






Bilder von Forststraßen lasse ich heute weg. Die gab es mangels Alternativen die letzten Tage zur Genüge. So, und noch viel besser sehen die extrem langen - ich hab gehört 2,4 Km? - Singletrailabfahrten aus. Heute Abend gibt es deshalb eine Voltaren. 






Da ich etwas in den Fahrrausch gekommen bin, habe ich kaum Bilder von den Trails. Hier ein Bild von der Abfahrt des ersten Blattes. 






Hier mal ein Landschaftsbild. Für Sightseeingfans, ist die Strecke eher nichts, da man überwiegend im Wald fährt. 






Es ist steiler, als es aussieht. 






Vor dem Anstieg zum zweiten Blatt wurde eine Verpflegungsstation mit Obst, Apfelschorle und Nutellabrot aufgebaut. 






Mal wieder Abfahrtbilder... 






...die nicht so dynamisch rüberkommen. Ich kannte ja die fotografisch interessanten Stellen noch nicht. So sehen die normalen Abfahrten aus... 






...und so die harmlosen Bereiche. 






Ankunft am Ziel. So Mancher wird länger gebraucht haben, weil er sich verfahren hat. Ich habe mich einmal alleine verfahren, und dann noch zusammen in einer Sechsergruppe. Die ein- oder andere Ecke benötigt noch mehr Schilder. Dass die Strecke anspruchsvoll und "materialmordend" ist, erkannte ich an den recht vielen Pannenrädern an der Strecke. Reifenplatte waren das Häufigste. 






Offensichtlich hat es Spaß gemacht. Also ich kann die Strecke empfehlen, und sie wird wohl auch bei vielen Leuten hier im Forum auf Begeisterung stoßen. Kompliment dan das Team vom TSV Collenberg.


----------



## epic-mtb (25. September 2016)

@Das-Licht!
Danke, dass Du ausgerechnet die Hebbocher beim Start (dunkle Trikots) fotografiert hast.

Ich war heute wieder bei meinen Wurzeln unterwegs. Schöne Erinnerung an "Mooscht-Wanderungen" hoch nach "Bulle" kamen wieder ins Gedächtnis, vor allem, da heimwärts die Mädels im dunklen Wald aus Sicherheitsgründen die Abstände klein hielten.
Schlecht zu lesen, deshalb der Hinweis: Saustalls-Brunn e zwischen Breitendiel und Mainbullau


----------



## epic-mtb (25. September 2016)

Nun noch Bilder von meiner obligatorischen Odenwald-Tour am 15.08.2016 an den Eutersee, weil es da immer etwas zu trinken gibt bei der Breitendieler Feuerwehr, die dort zeltet. Ich war im letzten Jahrtausend auch einige Jahre dort dabei. Heimwärts ging es, nach einer Trage-Schiebepassage 

 hoch nach Hesselbach (erst hatte ich gedacht, einen schönen Trail entdeckt zu haben, aber dann nur noch querliegende Bäume, Hecken usw. Ich wollte nicht umdrehen, weil ich 

 beim Einstieg an einer Wildkamera vorbeigefahren war und ich den Grünröcken ein kleines Rätsel aufgeben wollte, wie man hier biken kann. Die Bilder sind vom Dreiländerstein oberhalb Hesselbach, wo sich Bayern, Baden-Württemberg und Hessen treffen.

Die Anreise ging durch den Eutergrund (Trail vom Limesweg)


----------



## epic-mtb (25. September 2016)

So. und nun etwas unerfreulicheres!

Oberhalb von Weilbach ist ein MTB-Hasser unterwegs. Ich habe schon mehrmals Hindernisse, die oft an uneinsehbaren Stellen liegen, beseitigt. 
Also bitte dort vorsichtig fahren, aber oft fahren und dann die Hindernisse beseitigen. Immer schön den Hang runter und möglichst inmitten von Brombeerhecken und Brennnesseln platzieren. Mal sehen, wer es länger aushält, wenn wir das immer wieder machen.


----------



## Tshikey (26. September 2016)

epic-mtb schrieb:


> So. und nun etwas unerfreulicheres!
> 
> Oberhalb von Weilbach ist ein MTB-Hasser unterwegs.



hi walter, dort hatten wir vor 2 wochen (22.09) auch schon mal "geräumt".....


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...wenn ich alle Strecken  http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken durch habe, mache ich vielleicht ein Adobe Portfolio auf, dass ich dann in meine Signatur einbinde.



Super Idee & Danke das Du dir die viele Arbeit machst !


----------



## sp00n82 (26. September 2016)

Ach, die Stöckchenleger gibts wohl in jedem Wald. Hier in Heidelberg ist auch ein Abschnitt, wo das immer wieder auftritt. Mich wunderts nur, wie sie da manchmal ganze Bäume auf den Weg kriegen. Das kann einer alleine eigentlich gar nicht mehr bewältigen.


----------



## sharky (26. September 2016)

vielleicht waren es auch MTBler, die hier bunny hop üben?  

sowas gibt es wohl leider überall


aber der "professionell" durch Waldarbeiter zugeschmissene und zerstörte heidelbeertrail vom bullauer bild Richtung erbuch runter ist wieder befahrbar. ich hatte da auch schon mal geräumt, aber da haben einige andere locals auch gut Hand angelegt 

ich hoffe nur, das im nächsten winter oder frühjahr nicht scho wieder ein trupp Waldarbeiter anrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (4. Oktober 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Super Idee & Danke das Du dir die viele Arbeit machst !


@Lichtlein: Klasse Arbeit und vielen Dank! Muss ja mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Bountain Mike (6. Oktober 2016)

Gestern spontan das schöne Wetter genutzt und eine fantastische Tour nach Heppenheim durch die Weinberge gemacht!


----------



## Das-Licht (6. Oktober 2016)

Die Route GU1 Groß Umstadt, des Geo Naturpark Bergstraße Odenwald: 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-umstadt-gu1






Wer mit dem Auto anreist, gibt ins Navigationsystem am Besten "Fitzweg" ein, denn dann kommt man direkt zum Parkplatz an der Heinrich-Klein Halle. Hier beginnt und endet auch die Route. 






Die Infotafel steht im Fußgängerbereich nahe des Eingangs der Halle. Man startet entlang des Stadtrandes uber geteerte Feld-und Radwege, bis man die ersten Weinberge durchfährt und zum ersten geschotterten Anstieg kommt. 






Über einen Waldweg führt die Strecke direkt in einen Weinberg, den man dann auch tatsächlich entlang der Reben bergab durchfährt. 






Abermals streift man Groß-Umstadt um über einen naturbelassenen Waldweg bergauf zu fahren. Vor einer Schranke geht es scharf links auf einen Singletrail. 






Diesen kann man um etwa 200 Meter verlängern, wenn man dem roten Pfeil im Bild folgt, und erst bei der nächsten Querverbindung rechts/links bergauf auf die breite geschotterte Feldstraße einbiegt. Dieser Feldstraße folgt man gnadenlos, auch wenn es links und rechts immer mal wieder "verdächtig" nach MTB-Trail aussieht. 






Erst an diesem, etwas irritierend angebrachtem Schild, biegt man links bergauf in den Rückepfad ein. Aktuell war dort Holzeinschlag, und entsprechend eng ist es an mancher Stelle. 






Hier fehlt die Beschilderung vollends. Rechts auf die Forststraße geht es ab. 






Fortan folgen schöne Flowtrails bis hinunter zum Blick auf den Otzberg... ...den ich am Tage der Fotodokumentation aufgrund des Nebels nicht sah. Im Beitrag über die Ausfahrt mit dem WSV Neustadt, findet man ein Bild mit dem Blick. 






Anschließend fährt man in einer Schleife, die gleiche Strecke teilweise wieder bergauf, bis zu dieser Stelle. Hier biegt man rechts ab. Das entsprechende Hinweisschild fehlt leider auch hier.  Rechts unten im Bild sieht man leckere Butterpilze. Leider hatte ich keine Tüte dabei.  Sonst wärt Ihr vielleicht von diesem Bericht verschont geblieben - wenn es dann doch keine Butterpilze gewesen wären.  






Weiter geht es immer wieder über interessante Trailabschnitte, die sich mit kurzen Forstwegetappen ablösen, Richtung Heubach.






Nun folgt der interessanteste und anspruchsvollste Teil der Strecke. 






Die reguläre Route führt ab hier scharf links einen Forstweg hinab, der später als Singletrail parallel oberhalb Heubach in Richtung Sportplatz läuft. Und nun wieder mein Warnhinweis: Nur wer die entsprechende Schutzausrüstung trägt, und auch fahrtechnisch entsprechend erfahren ist, kann sich hier mal an den Chickenlines versuchen, möglichst ohne Blockierbremse. Es gibt mehrere Linien mit teils heftigen Drops und Sprüngen. Blind, und ohne vorherige Streckenbegehung würde ich hier nicht zackig runterrauschen. 






Es ist steiler als es aussieht...






...und höher als es aussieht. Auch hier kommt man am Sportplatz heraus. Vor dem Parkplatz des Sportplatzes geht die Strecke weiter bergab, bis man wieder scharf rechts bergauf fährt und einen Blick auf Heubach hat. 






Nochmals geht es durch Heubach, also durch den Ort, um dann an der anderen Seite wieder bergauf zu fahren. Alsbald kommt man im Wald nach kurzer Bergabfahrt an einen Weiher. Dort geht der Weg rechts weiter wieder bergauf. Folgt man nun (aktuell, Okt. 2016) den Richtungspfeilen steht man alsbald vor einer Wegesperrung wegen Holzfällung. Mein Tipp: Nach dem Anstieg vom Weiher kommt der Weg auf eine breite Schotterstraße, von der die Wegemarkierung sofort wieder links auf einen Weg führt. Bleibt steil bergauf auf der Schotterstraße. Sie führt wieder auf die GU1. Diese kommt an der Stelle von links, an der der Schotter wirklich schon aus faustgroßen Steinen besteht. 






Weiter geht es über teilweise naturbelassene Waldwege. Die Strecke verläuft hier stellenweise in Gegenrichtung zur Bb1 Breuberg. 






Auch wenn hier der breite Weg und alle Markierungen nach links deuten... ...das GU1 Schild fehlt abermals, und die Strecke geht geradeaus durchs Dickicht auf einem schmalen Pfad. Ab hier kann man es schön schnell laufen lassen. Die Harvester haben weiter unten in der Strecke, eher unfreiwillig schöne Bodenwellen eingebaut, die aktives Fahren oder gar abheben verlangen. Auch dieser Streckenabschnitt ist, bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit, fordernd, jedoch sehr schön zu fahren. 






Es folgt dann ein Steckenabschnitt der teilweise geteert ist, etwas Sightseeing bietet und nach zwei weiteren kleinen Anstiegen in Richtung Groß-Umstadt ausläuft. Man durchfährt Groß-Umstadt am Rand und kommt wieder zur Heinrich Klein Halle. 

Alles in Allem kann ich die Strecke empfehlen. Anfänger sollten bei den Abfahrten langsam machen und die Downhillstrecke meiden. Somit ist auch dies eine echte Mountainbikestrecke, die konditionell, je nach gefahrenem Tempo aufgrund der meist moderaten Anstiege von gut fahrbar bis sehr fordernd reicht. Der technische Fahrer wird abseits der Downhillstrecke viel über die Geschwindigkeit und Linienwahl regeln.


----------



## MChaosbiker (8. Oktober 2016)

Vielbrunn Limesturm vor 10 Tagen ..... mit vieeeeeeel Sonne


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Oktober 2016)

Auf der MIL1 in Miltenberg sind mal wieder ein paar Steinmännle aufzubauen...






 

Schee wars...


----------



## Das-Licht (16. Oktober 2016)

...na ob ich´s dieses Jahr noch schaffe? Vier Strecken sind jetzt noch offen...

Diese Woche befuhr ich (nur) zwei Mal die Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald Mountainbikestrecke Hö1 Höchst/Odw. .

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/hoechst-hoe1

Ich empfinde die Strecke als konditionell herausfordend, technisch einfach und vom Sightseeing auch ok. Es ist sicherlich nicht "meine" Strecke, doch trotzdem ist es eine MTB Strecke, die ihre interessanten Seiten hat. Teilweise ist die Beschilderung der Strecke etwas unverständlich angebracht, was bei meiner Erstbefahrung aufgrund diverser falscher Richtungen, letztlich 40 Km Strecke ergab. Mit einem GPX Track zu fahren ist hilfreich, auch wenn bsp. der auf der Geo-Seite verlinkte Track nicht immer mit der beschilderten Strecke übereinstimmt. Man sollte den Rat der Geo-Seite befolgen, und den ausserhalb von Höchst gelegenen Parkplatz "Heinamu" nahe des Kreisverkehres an der B 47 als Ausgangspunkt wählen. In der Stadt, am eigentlichen Startpunkt, sind Parkscheibenparkplätze. Diese sind nahezu immer belegt, und zudem ist die Höchstparkzeit auf zwei Stunden begrenzt. Das ist bei der Strecke kaum zu schaffen. Auch ist dann das Ent-und Beladen, bzw. Umkleiden, mitten in der Einkaufsstraße aufgrund der Enge und des Verkehrs, nicht so ideal.






Die Strecke Hö1 Höchst.






Hier geht die Originalroute los. Das Bild ist gegen die zu fahrende Richtung aufgenommen, um den Verkehrsknotenpunkt zu zeigen.






Nachdem man auf Teerstraßen durch Höchst gefahren ist, kommt die erste Anhöhe in Richtung Rondell.






Hier steht auch ein Hinweisschild zur Strecke Bb1, die etwa 200 Meter oberhalb entlang führt. Da oben ist dann das Rondell.






Eine kurze Waldwegeabfahrt führt zur "Bienenhauskurve". An diesem Bundesstraßenparkplatz geht die Originalroute links hinauf. Es folgen dann ca. 3 Kilometer breite geschotterte Forststraße, viel bergauf, mal bergab. Das kann man auch mit gerade mal 200 Meter steilem Anstieg abkürzen, wenn man am Parkplatz rechts steil bergauf fährt.  Oben angekommen hält man sich links, und sieht auch schon bald die nächste Richtungstafel. So steigt man direkt in den ersten interessanten Streckenabschnitt ein, der aus verwurzeltem Waldboden besteht.






Einer von zwei Mountainbiketypischen Wegeabschnitten.






Blick nach Groß-Umstadt.






Nach einer kurzen Teerstraßenpassage, erfolgt der Einstieg in die zweite interessante Mountainbikestrecke, die bergab in Richtung Schmelzmühle führt.  Leider mündet der Trail später auf eine Forststraße, die stellenweise geschlossen mit nahezu faustgroßem Schotter belegt ist.






Die Schmelzmühle. Ab hier erfolgt ein elend langer Forststraßenanstieg, teils mit 6-14% Steigung, immer nur bergrauf, etwa 5 Kilometer lang.






Geschafft! Der Hermesberg. Ab jetzt geht es über Feldwege und Teerstraßen durch das Dorf Hummetroth bis zur Villa Haselburg.






Hier der Nachbau einer römischen Villa. Es ist auch ein Informationszentrum über die Römerzeit, den Limes der in der Nähe verlief, und insbesondere über die Villa Haselburg, ihre Architektur und Geschichte.






Die Fußbodenheizung der Villa Haselburg.






Fortan geht es nun über Feldwege und Forstwege zurück nach Höchst. Doch die Beschilderungn ist teils irritierend. Hier geht es halbrechts bergab, auch wenn man meinen könnte, man müsse in Pfeilrichtung halblinks bergauf.






Hier geht es um 180° links herum auf die Straße, bergauf, um ca. 200 Meter weiter wieder 180° rechts auf einen Forstweg einzubiegen. Es geht nicht! bergab auf die Straße.






Wer nun doch versehentlich die Straße bergab fährt, hält sich links oberhalb der Bahnlinie, in Mümling Grumbach, und trifft dann bald wieder im Wald auf die Hö1.






Hier geht es rechts hinunter. Das Schild fehlt aktuell. Nach etwa 300 Metern kommt man dann an die Bahnunterführung, die auf der Ortsstraße durch Höchst zum Original-Startpunkt führt. Wer nun den oben erwähnten Parkplatz als Ausgangspunkt gewählt hat, der ist gleich am Ziel.






Der alternative Start/Zielpunkt der Route Hö1 Höchst.


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2016)

Was für ein unglaubliches Wetter heute! 

Odenwald live. Wie er leibt und lebt:



 

Reges Interesse 



 



 


Einfach schön


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (17. Oktober 2016)

Hi Sharky,

wo ist das?

www.trailbomber.de

Gruss


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Oktober 2016)

Die Brücke könnte das Himbächel-Viadukt sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (17. Oktober 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Die Brücke könnte das Himbächel-Viadukt sein, oder?




Ja


----------



## qlaus (17. Oktober 2016)

Jau, gestern war echt gut. Das Himbachel habe ich auf dem Rückweg von oben gesehen 

Monte Miau vom Rothenberger Flugplatz aus:


----------



## Velociped (18. Oktober 2016)

Vom Himbächel-Viadukt habe ich auch noch ein Bild. 
Ich gebe zu, das ist ein bisschen gemogelt. Zwar bin ich mit dem Fahrrad schon geflogen, aber noch nie so hoch. 
Trotzdem:


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2016)

Ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel von Licht und Wolken heute in Erbach


----------



## hardtails (25. Oktober 2016)

ungemütlich war es heute auf der tromm


----------



## Odenwaldbiker69 (30. Oktober 2016)

Weinberg in Groß-Umstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bountain Mike (30. Oktober 2016)

MTB Tour bei herrlichem Herbstwetter zum Rimdidim-Felsen


----------



## Velociped (31. Oktober 2016)

Fast einen Monat haben wir warten müssen, aber dann doch: Goldener Oktober 


Wenn auch auf den letzten Drücker ...


----------



## sharky (2. November 2016)

Ein Singletrail wie er schöner kaum sein kann...


----------



## hardtails (3. November 2016)

der wahrscheinlich auch, konnte ihm nur laut karte folgen....


----------



## Das-Licht (7. November 2016)

Die Mountainbikestrecke AM1 Amorbach






http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/amorbach-am1

Die Route beginnt am Fahrradgeschäft MB-Radsport, direkt am Amorbacher Bahnhof. Ich hatte etwa 32 Kilometer und knapp 800 Höhenmeter auf dem Display. Die GPX-Tracks stimmen stellenweise nicht mit der Route überein, doch sie ist sehr gut ausgeschildert, und von daher kann man sich im Zweifelsfalle nach der Beschilderung richten. Die AM1 ist die erste Strecke, bei der ich letztlich an zwei Stellen fahrtechnisch, selbst bei der dritten Befahrung gescheitert bin. Sie ist das Paradies für Spitzkehrenfreunde, und für Mountainbiker ohne Erfahrung in Fahrtechnik, eher nicht zu empfehlen. Die Strecke besteht aus drei schönen Downhillpassagen mit Stufen, Spitzkehren, steilen Wurzelabfahrten und auch manch flüssig zu fahrendem Stück. Zwei der Trails finden sich auf den ersten zwölf Kilometern. Für den dritten Trail muss man dann sowohl eine Ortsdurchfahrt, und anschließend eine sehr lange Forstauffahrt von über 6 KM hin nehmen. Da im Anschluss der Auffahrt, der erste Teil auch wieder länger auf einer Forststraße bergab geht, muss Jeder für sich entscheiden, ob man nicht lieber zwei Mal eine kleine Runde über die ersten beiden Trails fährt.






Das erste Zwischenziel ist vom Startpunkt aus zu sehen: Die Gotthardsruine.






Noch im Ortsteil Weilbach, geht es erst steil auf Asphalt bergauf, dann moderat auf einem unbefestigtem Weg bis hier her. Das rote "N" auf weißem Grund zeigt an, dass hier auch der Niebelungensteig entlang führt, der ähnlich wie der Bergsträßer Burgensteig, immer für fahrtechnische und konditionelle Herausforderungen gut ist.






In schmalen steilen, steinig verwurzelten Spitzkehren geht es bergauf. Und zumindest die erste Spitzkehre erwies sich für mich als unfahrbar. Diverse frische Schleif- und Sturzspuren, die ich jedes Mal bei den drei Befahrungen vorfand, zeigen mir, dass ich mit meiner Unfähigkeit nicht alleine bin. 






Die Gotthardsruine...






...mit Ausblick auf Amorbach.






Nach einer kurzen Forstwegetappe, geht es irgendwann rechts einen schmalen Pfad hinab. Das Nordic-Walking Schild ist auffälliger als das Geo-Naturpark Schild. der Pfad geht in etlichen Serpentinen bergab. Man überquert auch eine Straße. Beim Überqueren hält man sich nach rechts zum Holzgeländer hin. Da geht es weiter bergab zur Albertsanlage. Ziemlich weit unten muss man etwas aufpassen. Da liegen jetzt im Oktober/November in einer Spitzkehre unter dem Laub abertausende Eicheln.  In Amorbach angekommen, geht es auf befestigten Wegen und Straßen über Schneeberg bis zum nächsten Anstieg.






Ab dieser Stelle steht ein Umleitungsschild. Wer die Umleitung nicht fährt, befährt ein immer steiler werdenden Feldweg, der bald in einen noch steiler ansteigenden Wurzelpfad mündet. Dort wo es dann nach der Beschilderung etwas moderater weiter ginge, ist aktuell ein Weidezaun. Deshalb wohl auch die Umleitung. Letztlich muss man nun weiter, noch steiler, bald über 25% über Steine und Wurzeln fahren...






...bis zu jenem Punkt, an dem ich abermals bei jeder Befahrung scheiterte. Da nützt mir auch das MTP nix, weil entweder das Vorderrad steigt, oder der Grip am Hinterrad fehlt. Mit mehr Schwung ließe sich das vielleicht meistern, sofern man es schafft die Spur zu halten. Wer diese Rampe geschafft hat, biegt links auf den Forstweg ab um dann nach ca. 100m wieder scharf rechts bergauf abzubiegen.






Der zweite, der Bopphüttentrail.






Hier muss man die Straße überqueren. Der Trail geht sehr steil zwischen den zwei abgesenkten Leitplanken hindurch. Nach dem Trail kommt man durch Kirchzell. Hier drehte ich im Ort recht zügig um, und fuhr einen anderen Weg durch den Ort, als mir an Allerheiligen morgens um 10:00 Uhr zwei Bullen auf der Straße entgegen kamen. Also Solche mit Fell und Hörnern. Jedenfalls kommt man bis zum Friedhof.






Ab hier beginnt ein sehr langer Forststraßenanstieg, der zunehmend steiler wird, von anfangs 2% bis letztlich über 12%.






Der Neidhof. Ab hier verliert sich für die fortan flache Wegstrecke bis zur B47 der GPX Track, doch der Weg ist gut ausgeschildert.






Nach überqueren der B47 am "Zwei Bild"-Parkplatz folgt abermals eine längere Forststraße, überwiegend leicht bergab. An einer Wegekreuzung geht dann, recht unscheinbar, die Route AM1 auf einen abschüssigen Waldweg, der zunehmend enger wird, um zu einem anspruchsvollem Trail, dem Russenpfad, zu werden.






Ab hier sind tückische Spitzkehren und Böschungen angesagt .






Kurz vor Ende des Trails kann man es nochmal schön laufen lassen. Danach überquert man abermals die B47 vor Amorbach, und fährt durch den Ort zurück...






...zum Fahrradgeschäft am Bahnhof. Alles in allem eine für erfahrene Mountainbiker empfehlenswerte Strecke, die neben Technik auch einiges an Kondition abverlangt.


----------



## sharky (10. November 2016)

Der erste Schnee im Odenwald


----------



## Devilz1985 (10. November 2016)

darf man Fragen wo der liegt?
Ich glaube die Neunkirchner Höhe war vorgestern auch schon mal weiss


----------



## sharky (10. November 2016)

das ist der shikhang in beerfelden. hatte ja die Vermutung, dass die da beschneien, als ich das gesehen habe


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. November 2016)

Also wir hatten am Dienstag Abend schon mal 5-10cm Neuschnee auf den Höhen zwischen Walldürn und Amorbach.
Seitdem aber mehr Regen, der Schnee ist schon wieder weg.


----------



## sharky (11. November 2016)

wegen mir braucht der Schnee auch nicht wieder zu kommen. und wenn, dann bitte 1x viel und dann lange kalt und kein Neuschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> wegen mir braucht der Schnee auch nicht wieder zu kommen. und wenn, dann bitte 1x viel und dann lange kalt und kein Neuschnee




Mensch.... denk doch auch mal an die Skifahrer  .....


----------



## sharky (12. November 2016)

die dürfen gerne jederzeit im schwarzwald und den alpen fahren


----------



## Keeper1407 (13. November 2016)

Ein paar Bilder von meiner gestrigen Tour.
Die Bildqualität ist leider genauso mies wie das Wetter zur Zeit. Aber egal, geil wars trotzdem...



 


 



Eichelbachtal/Walldürn


----------



## sharky (13. November 2016)

Heute war das Wetter doch merklich besser. Wenn auch kalt...

Nicht mehr zu leugnen: es wird Winter!


 

Ein paar km weiter sah es schon viel freundlicher aus:


 


Die heimischen weidebewohner



 

Und noch etwas Geschichte


----------



## sharky (20. November 2016)

Tolles Wetter heute. Sonne. Trocken. Mild. 

Schloss Reichelsheim



 

Sonnenuntergang über dem Mossautal



 


Windräder in der Abendsonne


----------



## Bountain Mike (28. November 2016)

Tour zum Hohen Darsberg


----------



## fritzejoergel (4. Dezember 2016)

Gestern waren wir auf einer Runde Collenberg1 unterwegs,herrlicher Tag aber eiskalt.


----------



## fritzejoergel (4. Dezember 2016)

Heute dann noch eine nette Ausfahrt von Erbach zum bikepark,und zurück über das Heidelbeerpfädschen


----------



## Das-Licht (8. Dezember 2016)

...inzwischen haben wir hier im Odenwald seit zwei Wochen Dauerfrost. Und heute morgen kam dann doch mal die Sonne auf den Höhen heraus, während die Rheinebene weiterhin im Dauernebel liegt.  Strecke B1/Go1 bei Buchklingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzejoergel (11. Dezember 2016)

Gestern im Drei Seen Tal.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Dezember 2016)

...hatte wohl ein Mountainbiker seinen Riegel vergessen?


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2016)

Sowas ähnliches wie Winter


----------



## Das-Licht (18. Dezember 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fuchstrail-oeffentliche-touren.816985/

...da gibts heute weitere Bilder von mir im Beitrag 20. 






...und dann nochmal off topic. Im Tromm-Bereich sollten nun alle Bäume die im Weg lagen (MB1, R1, WA1, H1 und Trails) beseitigt sein. Wir haben da gestern mit der Motorsäge aufgeräumt.


----------



## Geistereiche (20. Dezember 2016)

Liebe Bikers,
nachdem ich nun seit dem 06.09.16 krank war nehme ich ab sofort wieder aktiv am Radeln teil! Ich wünsche euch erholsame Feiertage und sehe ich euch dann auf den Trails des Odenwaldes.......


----------



## chriiss (20. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (21. Dezember 2016)

Da sieht man mal was ne Borreliose und eine Meningitis anrichten können.


----------



## hardtails (23. Dezember 2016)

sehr angenhem heute auf der tromm


----------



## MChaosbiker (24. Dezember 2016)

Ist kein Bild aus dem Odenwald ...... ein Gruß aus dem Odenwald ........ Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Dezember 2016)

Und wieder ist ein Jahr vorbei...
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht Euch der Keeper aus Walldürn.




Archivbild aus 2012


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Dezember 2016)

Wünsche ich Euch auch!

Schnee kommt zu Ostern, wie üblich. 

@ Geistereiche: Weiterhin gute Besserung! Da hat Dich aber eine echt üble Zecke erwischt! Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder die Impfung auffrischen sollte. Hilft immerhin gegen FSME, wenn auch nicht gegen Borreliose.


----------



## hardtails (25. Dezember 2016)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## hardtails (28. Dezember 2016)

ich wollte ja ne gemütliche runde fahren, aber es war überall treibjagd, da ging mein eisenschwein besonders schnell bergab
zwischendurch bergauf boten sie aber praktische sitzgelegenheiten




und romantische trails neben bachläufen gab es auch


----------



## epic-mtb (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!
Auch Weihnachten geht es nicht ohne Bike!
Eine gemütliche Tour führte mich hier an dem See (besser Teichlein) vorbei. Die Blätter der Bäume weisen auf den Namen des Gewässers hin. Es ist der Eichler-See, oberhalb Breitendiel, unterhalb der MIL-1, Auffahrt nach Akazien-Trail. Der Name kommt allerdings doch nicht von den Bäumen, sondern vom ehemaligen städtischen Forstrevierleiter.

Gruß

Walter


----------



## Peng999 (30. Dezember 2016)

Heute rund um Mömlingen 1


----------



## chriiss (31. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (31. Dezember 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Boah, was ein tolles Rad!
> Gibt's da mehr Bilder/Infos?



Seven Modell Treeline 
Trailbike GEO. 
100mm Bluto
90mm Felgen mit 
Surly Bud und Lou 4,8er Tubeless


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2016)

heute rund um bullau bei kaiserwetter


----------



## fritzejoergel (31. Dezember 2016)

War eben auch dort oben, am Heidelbeerpfädschen.
Schön aber auch schön Kalt.


----------



## hardtails (31. Dezember 2016)

fritzejoergel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 559891 Anhang anzeigen 559891 War eben auch dort oben, am Heidelbeerpfädschen.
> Schön aber auch schön Kalt.



ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der das wegchen gerne fährt, aber leider viel viel zu selten.....


Versucht möglichst viel Zeit in der Sonne zu verbringen


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2016)

das pfädchen ist klasse. aber hat irgendwie doch keinen flow. sind die anlieger unten schon immer so gut ausgebaut? fiel mir heute irgendwie das erste mal so bewusst auf, dass man da ja herrlich durchfräsen kann


----------



## cube-rider-73 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo , wo findet man das Pfädchen (Einstieg).


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen 
Hoffe ihr seid gut rein gekommen! 

Ein würdiger Start in das neu bikejahr


----------



## codit (1. Januar 2017)

Neujahr war bei uns an der Bergstraße sehr stimmungsvoll. Schäfer-Eiche am Fürstenlager:



Schneeauflage am Fuchs:



Ja ist wenig, aber der erste Schnee in diesem Winter und auch der Erste in 2017.

Euch allen ein perfektes Jahr 2017!


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Januar 2017)

Also bei uns war das bisher nur Lügenschnee - sieht aus wie Schnee, tut so wie Schnee, aber ist doch nur von den Bäumen abgefallener gefrorener Nebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiler (2. Januar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> das pfädchen ist klasse. aber hat irgendwie doch keinen flow. sind die anlieger unten schon immer so gut ausgebaut? fiel mir heute irgendwie das erste mal so bewusst auf, dass man da ja herrlich durchfräsen kann



Fahr den Trail auch eher selten. Seit der Räumung bin ich dort auch nur 1 bis 2 mal gewesen. Vielleicht täusch ich mich, aber ich glaub auch, dass der untere Teil vorher nicht so gut ausgebaut und einfach war wie aktuell. Wieso meinst du, dass der Trail kein Flow hat? Zu wenig Gefälle?


----------



## codit (3. Januar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Also bei uns war das bisher nur Lügenschnee - sieht aus wie Schnee, tut so wie Schnee, aber ist doch nur von den Bäumen abgefallener gefrorener Nebel.


Na dann, jetzt liegt der erste richtige:



Super schön aber leider habe ich mich Heute heimwärst langgemacht. Aus der zunehmenden Beule an meiner linken Poppeshälfte schließe ich, dass ich wohl ein paar Tage nicht fahren werde. Insofern gefallen mir diese Bedingungen schon besser:



Kirchberg, 6.11. letztes Jahr.


----------



## hardtails (3. Januar 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Na dann, jetzt liegt der erste richtige:




welches argon? größe?


----------



## codit (3. Januar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> welches argon? größe?


AM, Maßrahmen September 2015: Größe M, 26 Zoll, Tretlager hoch, Hinterbau kurz und noch ein paar gefeilte Ecken.


----------



## Eiler (8. Januar 2017)

Fahrrad lehnt am Baum und wartet auf die Abfahrt. Irgendwo im verschneiten Odenwald.


----------



## Devilz1985 (9. Januar 2017)

Iwo auf nem weißen Trail am Morsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (10. Januar 2017)

Limespfad Sattelbach 04.01.2017


----------



## Devilz1985 (10. Januar 2017)

Ist aber mittlerweile auch fast zu viel Schnee zumindest da wo noch gar nix im Wald lang gefahren ist und ne Spur gezogen hat


----------



## Das-Licht (10. Januar 2017)

...das Spuren ziehen war am Sonntag mein Job.


----------



## codit (11. Januar 2017)

@Das-Licht : oben am Ohlyturm könnten wir Deine Hilfe gut gebrauchen!


----------



## Das-Licht (11. Januar 2017)

codit schrieb:


> @Das-Licht : oben am Ohlyturm könnten wir Deine Hilfe gut gebrauchen!




...quasi als Lift? )


----------



## codit (11. Januar 2017)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...quasi als Lift? )


Ne als Spurmacher!


----------



## fritzejoergel (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## fritzejoergel (19. Januar 2017)

Gestern im Bikepark,wunderbar kalt und richtig spaßig.
Skilift, meinte ich natürlich.


----------



## Bountain Mike (22. Januar 2017)

Schöne Wintertour durch dem Odenwald


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Januar 2017)

Schön war's bei minus 11° am Lohrbacher Fliughafen...... und dann ab zum Michelherd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. Januar 2017)

so warm war es gestern?


----------



## Geistereiche (23. Januar 2017)

Klar meine Pneus waren so heiss gefahren da ist das Eis am Brunnen gleich weggeschmolzen.......


----------



## hardtails (11. Februar 2017)

warum ist es so ruhig hier, alle daheim festgefroren?


----------



## Das-Licht (12. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> warum ist es so ruhig hier, alle daheim festgefroren?



...habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt, bis ich dann kurz vor der Haustüre im Wald dann doch noch auf ein weiteres Rotwild traf. Heute hingegen herrscht zumindest bei uns im Wald schon reger Verkehr. Mal sehen wie es dann nachher auf der Tromm sein wird.


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> warum ist es so ruhig hier, alle daheim festgefroren?


kameralinse zugefroren


----------



## Geistereiche (13. Februar 2017)

Also ich war draussen und bin dann mal so flockig auf Waldautobahn in die Kurve um dann ewig auf Eisplatten weiterfahren zu dürfen. Das Zeug ist aber auch hartnäckig......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Februar 2017)

Andere Hobbys im Winter 

Wobei die Woche schaut echt MTB würdig aus


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Andere Hobbys im Winter


kiffen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Februar 2017)

Ne Haare färben  

Vielleicht mal am Mittwoch nach der Arbeit ne Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiler (13. Februar 2017)

Zufällig auf der erweiterten Sonntagausfahrt gesehen ... ist aber auch schwer zu übersehen - der wohl höchste (Er)schießturm im Odenwald. Geschätzt bestimmt so 15 Meter hoch.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Februar 2017)

Eiler schrieb:


> Zufällig auf der erweiterten Sonntagausfahrt gesehen ... ist aber auch schwer zu übersehen - der wohl höchste (Er)schießturm im Odenwald. Geschätzt bestimmt so 15 Meter hoch.
> Anhang anzeigen 574424 Anhang anzeigen 574425


So was ähnliches haben wir hier auch. Da drin kann man Parties feiern.


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ne Haare färben


fiel mir garnicht auf. meinst du die aufm rücken?


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

Eiler schrieb:


> Zufällig auf der erweiterten Sonntagausfahrt gesehen ... ist aber auch schwer zu übersehen - der wohl höchste (Er)schießturm im Odenwald. Geschätzt bestimmt so 15 Meter hoch.
> Anhang anzeigen 574424 Anhang anzeigen 574425


beeindruckend. vielleicht für die vogeljagd?


----------



## hardtails (16. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> beeindruckend. vielleicht für die vogeljagd?



da wird nach diesen bösen waldzerstörern aussicht gehalten. fachbegriff fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Bener (16. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> fachbegriff fällt mir gerade nicht ein



Mauntenbaiker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Mauntenbaiker?


ich glaub der meint fäääätbiker


----------



## chriiss (17. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2017)

chriiss schrieb:


> Du hast gerufen?


schießen darf man darauf ja nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Februar 2017)

http://s107.photobucket.com/user/bunnybarn/media/0531_JaegerPinkelt.jpg.html


----------



## chriiss (21. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## sharky (22. Februar 2017)

die, und nicht die harverster, machen mit den dicken reifen den wald kaputt und sorgen für den schlechten ruf der mauntenbaiker


----------



## Keeper1407 (22. Februar 2017)

Miltenberg


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Februar 2017)

An diesem Aussichtspunkt bei Miltenberg bin ich immer wieder gerne


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. Februar 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> An diesem Aussichtspunkt bei Miltenberg bin ich immer wieder gerne


Geht mir auch so. Bleibe dort auch gern ein wenig sitzen, ess en Apfel und guck einfach nur.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch schön...





Und des is mei Lieblingsplätzle


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Februar 2017)

Leider schon länger her, aber bald <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (25. Februar 2017)

Doch zu hoch für mich, war nix mit nem Bunnyhop


----------



## Athabaske (25. Februar 2017)

Dein Bike hat den Einschlag aber gut überstanden - wie geht es Dir?


----------



## qlaus (25. Februar 2017)

Och, ging schon schlechter...
Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## sharky (5. März 2017)

Es gibt Tage da wacht man auf und weiß :heute ist ein tag an dem Helden gezeugt und legenden geboren werden. Doch: was tun um dem gerecht zu werden? 

Dann der geniale einfall: 
Waghalsig, geradezu todesmutig habe ich eine runde auf einem 26er gedreht  
Zu meiner völligen Überraschung ist er weder explodiert noch spontan zusammengebrochen. Auch über äste konnte ich fahren ohne daran zu zerschellen. Völlig verrückt 

Und damit das Bild der Tour chronistisch harmonisch wirkt hab ich extra einen passenden Hintergrund gewählt


----------



## Velociped (11. März 2017)

Helden und Legenden sind natürlich das Maß aller Dinge, aber auch im Kleinen geht's voran.


----------



## Athabaske (11. März 2017)

igitt, mach das weg...

Hüstel, räusper, schnupf.

Einen schönen Frühjahrsanfang im Odenwald!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. März 2017)

Wetter darf gern wie heute bleiben...


----------



## sharky (27. März 2017)

das klassiker-bild in der m-schlucht 

wo ist denn der Bachlauf auf den Bildern davor? zwischen mörtelstein und guttenbach am Radweg?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. März 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> das klassiker-bild in der m-schlucht
> 
> wo ist denn der Bachlauf auf den Bildern davor? zwischen mörtelstein und guttenbach am Radweg?



2x 100 Punkte, Bachlauf ist am Radweg. Aktuell mit ordentlich Wasser und Bärlauch Duft ist auch schon vorhanden 

Ein Besuch in der Schlucht ist immer gut, bei dem schönen Tag haben einige doof geschaut als ich da mit dem MTB vorbei gekommen bin. Aus der Richtung Binauer Höhe kamen noch 2 entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 352879 (28. März 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Und des is mei Lieblingsplätzle
> Anhang anzeigen 577863




Wunderbarer Blick auf meinen Heimatort  dort verweil ich auch immer auf meiner Hausrunde auch bei unschönem Wetter


----------



## Das-Licht (3. April 2017)

Gestern war bei den Bromischer Bikebuwe Saisonopening, mit deutlich über 200 Teilnehmern. 
http://www.bikebuwe.de/bikebuwe-main.html

Trotz des anfänglichen Regens zu Startbeginn eine schöne Veranstaltung. Leider habe ich kaum Trailbilder obwohl viele Trails befahren wurden, doch ich habe halt Prioritäten zwischen Fotografie und MTB Fahren gesetzt.  





Der Start erfolgte in drei Gruppen mit 17Km, 24Km, und 34Km Länge. 





1100 Höhenmeter wollen nun erfahren werden. 





Das Feld blieb lange Zeit zusammen. 





Doch mit jeder Steigung streckte sich die Gruppe etwas. 





Ein Trail nahe des Golfplatzes. 





Nach einer kurzen Sammelpause ging es weiter über Trails und Forstwege.





Hier ist die 34Km Gruppe kurz vor dem Auflaufen auf die 17Km Gruppe. 





Und das passend zur Verpflegungsstation mit viel leckerem, selbstgebackenem Kuchen.





Es folgten nun noch weitere 17 Kilometer über teils steile Forstweganstiege und knackige Trails bis zum Ziel.





Die Warteschlange am Hähnchenstand war gefühlte 10 Kilometer lang.  





Ausklang einer gelungenen Veranstaltung.


----------



## Devilz1985 (3. April 2017)

Aber offiziell sind wir keine Trails gefahren


----------



## hardtails (3. April 2017)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> Aber offiziell sind wir keine Trails gefahren




Er war bestimmt noch zugedröhnt von den Schmerzmittel und hat phantasiert


----------



## Das-Licht (3. April 2017)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> Aber offiziell sind wir keine Trails gefahren



...also da ich ja eigentlich ein Woinemer (Badenser) bin, zählt für den Baden-Württemberger alles unter 5m Breite und ohne Teer als Trail. 



skwal83 schrieb:


> Er war bestimmt noch zugedröhnt von den Schmerzmittel und hat phantasiert



...ich weiß gar nicht was Du meinst?? 

Willst Du den Berg von oben seh´n,
nimm Voltaren!


----------



## Devilz1985 (3. April 2017)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...also da ich ja eigentlich ein Woinemer (Badenser) bin, zählt für den Baden-Württemberger alles unter 5m Breite und ohne Teer als Trail.



Achso ,na dann kann ich sagen das es rund um den Morsberg noch viel zu entdecken gibt 
Aber sehr geil wegen der langen Anreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. April 2017)

Kleine Feierabendrunde 

Leider war die sonne gerade 1min weg beim 2. Bild


----------



## Velociped (10. April 2017)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. April 2017)

Bei dem Aprilwetter die kurz anwesende Sonne genutzt... und ein wenig auf der Straße "herumgeiert"


----------



## Geistereiche (20. April 2017)

Das macht den Odenwald so schön!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. April 2017)

He love his "Frog" (frog 48 16")
Passt farblich so schön zum Bagger


----------



## sharky (23. April 2017)

@Velociped 
wo hast du denn die Viecher abgelichtet


----------



## Velociped (23. April 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> @Velociped
> wo hast du denn die Viecher abgelichtet



Reisenbacher Grund


----------



## sharky (24. April 2017)

ah, da stehen die auch! kenne die aus anderen ecken des odw. sowas würde mich mal auf dem grill reizen


----------



## Geistereiche (25. April 2017)

Schottische Highlands auf dem Grill? Die fuseln doch so! Aber ich glaube die Nüstenbacher kann man als Steaks kaufen....
Einfach mal anhalten und den Bauern fragen....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. April 2017)

Oder als Haustier für den Garten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (26. April 2017)

Aber roh?


----------



## Velociped (27. April 2017)

Man kann sie ja rasieren, bevor man sie auf den Grill stellt. Die Frage ist, ob sie stillhalten ... immerhin haben die Hörner ... 

Highlands sind sehr in Mode. Die stehen hier überall auf den Wiesen, bei Friedrichsdorf, im Sensbachtal, ...


----------



## Das-Licht (1. Mai 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausgeschilderte-mtb-strecke-gross-heubach.762154/#post-14518577

Bericht und Bilder von der GH1... weils da besser passt, und nur wen´s interessiert...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Odenwald


----------



## hardtails (17. Mai 2017)

Morgens, viertel vor sieben auf der Tromm








 


rien ne va plus ?


----------



## chriiss (17. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Bener (17. Mai 2017)

2m Regel kanns auch nicht sein, da Hessen und nicht BaWü...


----------



## hardtails (17. Mai 2017)

chriiss schrieb:


> Da stand ich neulich auch blöd davor. Ein Verbotsschild steht da allerdings nicht und an der rechten Seite kommt man ja ganz gut vorbei ...



muss man halt jetzt anders Anfahren, nichtmehr quer über den Parkplatz sondern übern Weg. 
aber ist ja kein Problem 
und am Ausgang werden die haufen auch immer größer


----------



## Velociped (23. Mai 2017)

Hier um die Ecke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic-mtb (28. Mai 2017)

Wieselter Stein: Ich war heute wieder bei meinen Wurzeln unterwegs.
Gruß
Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (28. Mai 2017)

Einige Hundert Meter weiter im Breitendieler Wald am Fichtkopfweg das Steindenkmal zur Eingemeindung von Breitendiel in die Stadt Miltenberg 
Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (28. Mai 2017)

Ca. 1 Kilometer weiter und ein paar Höhenmeiter tiefer einer meiner Lieblingspätze mit bester Erinnerung an die Jugendzeit, der "Saustallsbrunnen". Dieser ist unter der Regie der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Breitendiel jetzt wieder hergerichtet. Vielen Dank an die Kameraden.
Ich hoffe, mein "Kreuz" vom 04.02.2017  ist fast vorbei. 

 
Walter


----------



## Geistereiche (29. Mai 2017)




----------



## Geistereiche (29. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich den Limespfad geflowt war und aus dem Wald brach und das schöne Lohrbach erblickte.....


----------



## qlaus (6. Juni 2017)

Wenig los im Odenwald am Pfingstmontag, wart ihr alle beim Rennen am Bienenmarkt?

Würzberger Seen



 

Limespfad Hochwald




Galmbach/Eduartsthal


 

Kohlwald (dazwischen war noch Hohberg, gab es hier erst kürzlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (12. Juni 2017)

Heute war Mountainbiketag im Odenwald. Sowohl von Fürth als auch von der Kuralpe konnte man teilnehmen. Es konnte sowohl von der Kuralpe, als auch von Fürth aus zu einer großen Tour mit über 50 Km und ca. 1500 hm gestartet werden. Weiterhin gab es in Fürth noch eine mittlere Tour über 28 Km auf der F1 und eine Family Tour mit 12 km. Zur großen Tour starteten ab Fürth 83 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer. Hier nun ein paar Bilder dazu. Wer dabei war, und denkt, dass er von mir geknippst wurde, kann mich bei Interesse an den Bildern anschreiben.






Los ging es um 11:00 Uhr am Rathaus in Fürth.






...der Anstieg Richtung Krehberg.






Abfahrt kurz vor der Kuralpe






Raststation an der Kuralpe.






Der Rückweg Richtung Fürth. Da hier der Weg zum Einen mangelhaft gekennzeichnet war, und zum Anderen irgendwer in Lindenfels sämtliche Kennzeichnungen entfernt hatte, war der Rückweg eher eine Schnitzeljagd, die man in wechselnden, sich zufällig findenden versprengten Kleingruppen zu bewerkstelligen versuchte.






Zurück in Fürth. Im Hof der Rathauses gab es diverse Vorführungen, Speisen und Getränke und auch eine Bikestation.


----------



## sharky (16. Juni 2017)

@qlaus 
na, hast in galmbach geister gesehen? ich find die website dieser geisterjäger einfach zu geil .d


----------



## codit (17. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder 2 Tage auf der anderen Seite von Odins Wald verbracht. Die Geo-Naturpark-Strecken von Collenberg und Amorbach sind toll und können gut mit Miltenberg und Mömlingen mithalten! Die Profile sind für unseren Geschmack bei den Touristikstrecken halt etwas zu wenig spitz, mehr Höhenmeter bei weniger Kilometern würde uns noch besser gefallen.

Collenberg war auch bei 30 Grad im Schatten angenehm zu fahren:



Perfekter Parkkomfort IN der Festhalle macht das Einladen zur
Entspannungsübung:



Nach Sternmenü bei Herrn Ullrich im Schafhof



ging es am nächsten Tag nur langsam los:



Nach etwas Schieben - Spitzkehren steil bergauf waren an dem Morgen nicht mein Ding, war wohl der Wein vom Vorabend schuld - gab es von der Gotthardsruine



Ausblick auf den Odenwald "von hinten":



Zum Abschluss der Russenpfad:



Schön wars .


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2017)

die Col1 bin ich neulich auch gefahren. die abfahrten sind super. aber die gesamtdistanz ist dafür in relation schon sehr lang. man hat sehr viel strecke zwischen den, wenn man ehrlich ist doch überschaubar wenigen, abfahrten. ich dachte irgendwann, wir kommen nie oben an. da finde ich miltenberg deutlich besser. aber auch amorbach, auch ohne offiziell ausgeschilderte strecke, hat da einiges nettes


----------



## qlaus (17. Juni 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> @qlaus
> na, hast in galmbach geister gesehen? ich find die website dieser geisterjäger einfach zu geil .d



nee, waren wohl gerade nicht da.


----------



## Bensemer (17. Juni 2017)

Ich habe heute mal einen dreistündigen Umweg gemacht um ans Felsenmeer zu kommen und habe zig Käffer abgeklappert 


 
Wusste gar nicht dass das winzige Örtchen nochmal unterteilt ist


 
70 Kilometer und 1200 Höhenmeter kamen zusammen


----------



## Athabaske (17. Juni 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> die Col1 bin ich neulich auch gefahren. die abfahrten sind super. aber die gesamtdistanz ist dafür in relation schon sehr lang. man hat sehr viel strecke zwischen den, wenn man ehrlich ist doch überschaubar wenigen, abfahrten. ich dachte irgendwann, wir kommen nie oben an. da finde ich miltenberg deutlich besser. aber auch amorbach, auch ohne offiziell ausgeschilderte strecke, hat da einiges nettes


...so war auch unser Eindruck - aber als Schwabenseggel ist es immer noch besser als alles was wir zu bieten haben.


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Juli 2017)

Heute war die fünfte MTB Rallye im Überwald, mit Start und Ziel in Wald-Michelbach. 
http://www.nibelungenland.net/Media/Veranstaltungen/5.-MTB-Rallye-Ueberwald?value=2017-07-02

Aufgrund des gestrigen Wetters, und der Vorhersage für heute, blieb die Beteiligung weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück. 






Gestartet ist man am Festplatz in Wald-Michelbach, wo heute auch das Überwälder Heimatfest statt fand. Jeder Teilnehmer bekam eine Karte, auf der später dann drei Fragen zur Historie des Odenwaldes zu beantworten waren. Aus den Karten wurden dann drei Platzierungen gezogen, die kleine Sachpreise gewannen.  






So fuhr die überschaubare Gruppe über Gadern in Richtung des alten Mengelbacher Steinbruches. 






Hier galt es, aus dem geologischem Vortrag die Antwort auf die erste Frage zu finden. 






Über Weiher und Vöckelsbach ging es hinauf zum Götzenstein, und dem nächsten Rätsel. 






Zwischen Siedelsbrunn und Wald-Michelbach, nahe des Kreutzplatzes, am dritten Rätsel, begegnete uns dieser Junghirsch im Unterholz. Aus nur etwa 30 Meter Entfernung beobachtete er die merkwürdig bunten Zweibeiner. 






Zurück im Überwald gab es dann noch die Verlosung, mit einer sehr hohen Gewinnchance. Alles in Allem eine schöne Veranstaltung die deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient hätte.


----------



## Geistereiche (3. Juli 2017)

Na wo war ich? Und neu - es brummt jetzt in der Hütte!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juli 2017)

Unterhalb knopfhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (4. Juli 2017)

brav - aber weisst du auch warum's da jetzt brummt? Ich hab keinen Plan...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Juli 2017)

Nö. Vielleicht nen Wespennest . Aber irgendwas läuft da drinnen, ist mir auch mal aufgefallen.

Achja:


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juli 2017)

Bis dahin war die Tour OK - ich frag mich nur warum man Waldwege die ganz offensichtlich nicht benutzt werden mit richtig dick Schotter bedecken muss sodass sie unfahrbar werden..... Ottorfszell -> Schlossau


----------



## Velociped (12. Juli 2017)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Bis dahin war die Tour OK - ich frag mich nur warum man Waldwege die ganz offensichtlich nicht benutzt werden mit richtig dick Schotter bedecken muss sodass sie unfahrbar werden..... Ottorfszell -> Schlossau



Möglicherweise weil man sie demnächst mit schwerem Gerät umpflügen will. 
Vor ein paar Jahren haben sie zwischen Beerfelden und Rothenberg den Weg mit Findlingen belegt ... o.k. mit geviertelten Findlingen. 
Und eine Woche später waren sie beim Holzen. 
1945 muss es in den Ardennen ähnlich ausgesehen haben ...


----------



## Geistereiche (13. Juli 2017)

Womit wir wieder beim Thema "ein Gruß der deutschen Forstwirtschaft" wären..... Es ist schon sensationell was man sich im Wald alles erlauben darf, wenn man KEIN Mountainbiker ist. Aber wehe man nutzt einen Weg unter 2 Meter Breite, da kommt dann gleich der Minischder Hauk und labert was von "einer Minderheit von militanten Mountainbikern".....


----------



## Geistereiche (13. Juli 2017)




----------



## Geistereiche (17. Juli 2017)

Radelt eigentlich niemand mehr? Kommen gar keine Bilder mehr rein........


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Juli 2017)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Radelt eigentlich niemand mehr? Kommen gar keine Bilder mehr rein........



Sommerloch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juli 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Sommerloch ....


Umzug & Renovierungsarbeiten...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Juli 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Umzug & Renovierungsarbeiten...


Dito....   komplett Sanierung


----------



## kumpel01 (19. Juli 2017)

Fahren immer Mittwochs ab Muckental. Bloß ohne Bilder beim Biken 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Geistereiche (20. Juli 2017)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Fahren immer Mittwochs ab Muckental. Bloß ohne Bilder beim Biken
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Ihr seid halt zu schnell!!


----------



## kumpel01 (20. Juli 2017)

;-)


----------



## kumpel01 (20. Juli 2017)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> ;-)


Hab doch eins gefunden. Panorama vom Römerweg Richtung Monte Miau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (24. Juli 2017)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Hab doch eins gefunden. Panorama vom Römerweg Richtung Monte Miau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katzenbuckel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Das-Licht (30. Juli 2017)

Am 30.07.17 war in Rimbach vom TSV Blau Weiss eine Mountainbikeveranstaltung.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/fsv-flyer.pdf

Anbei setze ich mal einige Fotos davon rein. Es gilt das Übliche. Wer dabei war, und alle Bilder sehen möchte, und sich auch das ein oder andere Bild herunterladen möchte, bitte PN an mich.






Am Sportplatz war Treffpunkt.






Zuerst gab es Instruktionen und die Streckenbeschreibung.






Kurz nach 10:00 Uhr ging es los, auf die große Runde mit 40 Km und 1.000 hm.






Von Rimbach ging es hoch auf den Schardthof an der Tromm.






Dort war eine Verpflegungsstation mit kostenlosen Getränken und Kuchen aufgebaut. Man hat diesen Punkt auf der Strecke zwei Mal passiert, was bei der Hitze auch sehr gut war.






Weiter ging es über Trails der Strecken R1, WA1, H1, MB1 und F1 bis knapp hinunter nach Gras-Ellenbach.






Und von dort wieder zurück über Hammelbach, die Tromm und den Ireneturm hinunter zum Start- und Zielpunkt.






Für die sieben Euro Teilnahmegebühr gab es für fünf Euro Verzehrbons. Wie so oft auf solchen Veranstaltungen gab es auch hier selbstgebackenen Kuchen. Das finde ich immer eine tolle Sache, wie sich da auch die Familien der Veranstalter mit einbringen.  Das Wetter hat auch gepasst. Nur die Wegemarkierungen stellten die Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer doch machmal vor Rätsel. Alles in Allem eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Mein Dank an die Organisatoren.


----------



## derSteffen (30. Juli 2017)

Grüße aus dem NOK


----------



## derSteffen (3. August 2017)

Gestern an der Geistereiche


----------



## Geistereiche (4. August 2017)

Ey lehnt eure Bikes nicht an mich dran!!!!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. August 2017)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Ey lehnt eure Bikes nicht an mich dran!!!!



Sieht auch immer mitgenommener aus


----------



## Geistereiche (11. August 2017)

Man wird ja nicht jüner - vielleicht demnächst als E-Geistereiche......so als E-Ghostoak!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. August 2017)

Blitzableiter wäre besser als Stromanschluss.
Aber mit über 300 Lebensjahren kann man ja auch etwas älter aussehen...


----------



## Velociped (20. August 2017)

Eigentlich soll man ja nichts auf die lange Bank schieben, aber die Gelegenheit war zu verlockend ...


----------



## hardtails (23. August 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> rien ne va plus ?



das ist übrigens wieder offen
und so wie es aussieht auch offiziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (23. August 2017)

_Vielleicht gehört es nicht hier her, hier in diesen Thread oder überhaupt ins Forum. Trotzdem habe ich das Bedürfniss es mitzuteilen.  Soeben erfahre ich aus der Tageszeitung, dass Reiner Schmid plötzlich und unerwartet verstorben ist. Er war erster Vorsitzender des FSV Rimbach und organisierte gerade erst vor wenigen Wochen, als aktiver Mountainbiker das Weschnitztal Mountainbike-Event, bei dem er ebenfalls als federführender Guide die Ausfahrt anführte. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid für die Hinterbliebenen. 
_​


----------



## MTB-Thomas (28. August 2017)

Vorhin in der Nähe von Eulbach


----------



## Das-Licht (28. August 2017)

Am Wochenende war zum zweiten Mal das MTB-Event "Rund um die Burg" Breuberg bei Hainstadt im Odenwald.
https://www.wsv-neustadt.de/radsport/

Wie auch im letzten Jahr fanden sich bei recht gutem Wetter viele Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker ein.






Für 5 € Startgebühr konnte man sich für 20 Km, 35 km oder 50 Km eintragen.





















Wer wollte konnte sich die jeweilige Strecke via GPX herunterladen, eine Karte mitnehmen, oder einfach den Guides folgen.











Um 10:00 Uhr ging es dann los. Ich fuhr erst in der ersten 50ger Gruppe und später in der zweiten 50ger Gruppe mit. Letztlich führen wir dann jedoch insgesamt 60 Kilometer, da wir noch ein paar Trails mitnehmen wollten.















Bei Lützelbach gab es dann die Verpflegungsstelle für alle Gruppen. Wie oft bei solchen Events gab es auch hier wieder eine Menge selbstgebackenen Kuchen, der reißenden Absatz fand. Und deshalb möchte ich mich auch hier abermals für den Einsatz der Familien bedanken, die im Hintergrund eine Menge Arbeit erledigen.











Weiter ging es nun auf den deutlich längeren und stellenweise technisch anspruchsvolleren Streckenabschnitt.






Der Olympiapark bei Eisenbach.






Der Steinbruch bei Mömlingen.











Die Abfahrt nach Mömlingen.






Zurück in Richtung Breuberg.






Und am Ziel am Sportplatz von Hainstadt.





















Eine gelungene Veranstaltung, die es hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder gibt.


----------



## Velociped (4. September 2017)

Die Gespenster des Winters kommen schon wieder aus ihren Löchern.
Ich fürchte, die beste Zeit des Jahres neigt sich dem Ende zu.


----------



## Das-Licht (1. Oktober 2017)

...heute mal ganz auf die Schnelle, weil ich gerade in Eile bin, leider nur drei Bilder für hier...

Die Bromischer Bikebuwe haben heute ihre Saisonabschlusstour gemacht. Wie immer, eine tolle Veranstaltung mit sehr knackigen Trails. Wer nicht dabei war, selber schuld. 

Herrliches Wetter, gute selbstgemachte Verpflegung, Touren von sehr anspruchsvoll bis familiengerecht. Und wer dabei war, und meint von mir geknipst worden zu sein, wie üblich PM an mich.


----------



## Geistereiche (4. Oktober 2017)

Gott sei Dank gibt es @Das-Licht  noch sonst würde hier gar keiner mehr was schreiben.....


----------



## Bejak (4. Oktober 2017)

Passiert nach der Abschlussveranstaltung noch was, oder verfallt ihr jetzt alle in den Winterschlaf?


----------



## hardtails (4. Oktober 2017)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gibt es @Das-Licht  noch sonst würde hier gar keiner mehr was schreiben.....





Bejak schrieb:


> Passiert nach der Abschlussveranstaltung noch was, oder verfallt ihr jetzt alle in den Winterschlaf?



dann geht doch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran

ich bin leider viel zu selten dort....


----------



## Bejak (4. Oktober 2017)

Naja, alleine in unbekanntem Terrain ist halt nicht so doll... Aber ich wäre da durchaus zu kleineren Schandtaten bereit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yam13 (5. Oktober 2017)

Dann grüße ich auch mal von der Tromm


----------



## hardtails (13. Oktober 2017)

dann will ich auch mal wieder, auch wenn nix schönes dabei ist

leider zwei typische bilder von heute und es wird noch mehr wenn ich mir die makierungen an einigen schönen wegen anschaue


 


 


Tja, den ersten Turm sieht man von der Anhöhe zw Gadern und Kocherbach


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Tja, den ersten Turm sieht man von der Anhöhe zw Gadern und Kocherbach




...Du meinst eine zukünftige Strommühle?


----------



## hardtails (13. Oktober 2017)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...Du meinst eine zukünftige Strommühle?




jepp. 
die mit dem monsterfundament


----------



## hardtails (14. Oktober 2017)

Mit den E-Bikern kann man ja nur Sightseeing machen.
Aber leider nur das schlechtere Handy dabei gehabt, vielleicht geh ich morgen nochmal los....



 

Stinkstinkstink


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Mit den E-Bikern kann man ja nur Sightseeing machen.
> Aber leider nur das schlechtere Handy dabei gehabt, vielleicht geh ich morgen nochmal los....



...nix Sightseeing! Ich hab ja arbeiten müssen, und vom Fundament schon mal 3x1,5 Quadrat mit Schukosteckdose verlegt. Mit Glück kann ich dann da mal das MTP laden... ...wird aber Stunden dauern, so viel Wind wie dort ist.

...und über das erste Bild das Du machtest, hast Du gar nix erzählt... 

...das ist vom Ireneturm gemacht... aber von oben aus der Turmkanzel! Womöglich als letztes privates Foto ein Dokument der Zeitgeschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (15. Oktober 2017)

Heute war Saisonabschluss in Miltenberg. Ich hatte jetzt etwas mehr Zeit, und habe so hier einige Bilder, die großteils für sich sprechen. Es war, wie immer eine tolle Veranstaltung und gut organisiert. Mein Dank und mein Kompliment an die Veranstalter.


----------



## qlaus (15. Oktober 2017)

Zum Glück ist der Odenwald tief genug, es gab auch heute noch weniger bevöllkerte Ecken 





Quellkirche Breidenbach




 Die beiden sind eigentlich immer gut drauf 



 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attac...5/?temp_hash=a9f94bc8788eed1c9c9a4b531fe40b16


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## jr_hebboch (16. Oktober 2017)

edit


----------



## Velociped (16. Oktober 2017)

"Zum Glück ist der Odenwald tief genug, es gab auch heute noch weniger bevöllkerte Ecken"

Das stimmt, wer bei uns hier hinten jemanden treffen will, der muss viel Geduld mitbringen ...


----------



## Flo_Odw. (19. Oktober 2017)

@Silbersurfer69
Oh, schön, heimatliche Gefilde, noch 3km und 100hm und du kriegst bei mir was zu trinken.
Flugplatz, immer wieder ein Stehenbleiben wert dort.
Hab auch noch eins von Sonntag:


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2017)

@Silbersurfer69

....dann haste sicher auch das an der Stelle gesehen .....da heißt es jetzt "Obacht! Augen auf und Kopf einziehen!!!"   

Irgendwie waren dort wohl so einige am Wochenende unterwegs  ....wir auch....


----------



## Velociped (22. Oktober 2017)

Fahrt langsam, sie sind wieder unterwegs.


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2017)

hier wurde was von abschlussveranstaltung geschrieben?  was für ein abschluss? machen sie den odenwald zu?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Oktober 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> hier wurde was von abschlussveranstaltung geschrieben?  was für ein abschluss? machen sie den odenwald zu?



So wenig hier los ist könnte man das meinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (28. Oktober 2017)

Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum überschritten?


----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2017)

@MoeOdenwald 
 Wie geht's dir? 

Heute mal die ruhe nach dem Sturm genossen


----------



## sharky (30. Oktober 2017)

Wirklich verdammt ruhig hier...


----------



## Velociped (30. Oktober 2017)

Bei dem Wind die letzten Tage war es ja auch nicht ratsam in den Wald zu fahren.
Ich habe dafür mal eine kurze Zeitreise nach Reichelsheim gemacht.





Damals war das (Fahr)Rad noch nicht erfunden.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Oktober 2017)

...aber offenbar schon der Lippenstift?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Oktober 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> Wirklich verdammt ruhig hier...


Einfach anklicken:





Habe übrigens noch ziemlich viel Schlamm im Wald gefunden gestern auf dem restlichen Heimweg. Bin noch den kleinen Schlenker gefahren.


----------



## Bejak (30. Oktober 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> Wirklich verdammt ruhig hier...



Na komm, mach einfach mal einen Treffpunkt und ne Zeit aus, z.B. kommendes Wochenende, und dann weiter sehen. Wenn ich Zeit habe, komme ich auch.


----------



## Bensemer (30. Oktober 2017)

Brückentag


----------



## Bejak (30. Oktober 2017)

Ah, Felsenmeer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (30. Oktober 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ah, Felsenmeer.


Treffer, da sammel ich oft Höhenmeter. Teilweise 3 oder 4 mal zum Ohly Turm und wieder irgendwo hin runter oder rüber zur Kuralpe.


----------



## Bejak (30. Oktober 2017)

Das ist effektiver als bei mir die paar Buckelscher. Gute Anregung, ist ja nicht weit.


----------



## Velociped (30. Oktober 2017)

" _...aber offenbar schon der Lippenstift?_ "

Ja natürlich, den kannten schon die alten Römer ... in Form von Lippengrün um das Makeup zu verwüsten ... siehe Asterix. 




Ich glaube angemalt haben sich die Damen schon zu Ramses' Zeiten ...


----------



## fritzejoergel (31. Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen Odenwald es tut sich was bei uns.
http://www.muemlingtalradler.de
Gruß Ralf


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2017)

bei der Mi1 ist leider keine gpx datei hinterlegt. wo geht die denn lang? 
kenne nur den angelegten, wirklich super geshapten trail,der am schwimmbad endet


----------



## greebo72 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich war heute morgen mal wieder rund um Darmstadt und Roßdorf unterwegs. Leider hat sich die Sonne erst gezeigt, als ich schon wieder Zuhause war. 


 
Eleonoren Brünnchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (31. Oktober 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> bei der Mi1 ist leider keine gpx datei hinterlegt. wo geht die denn lang?
> kenne nur den angelegten, wirklich super geshapten trail,der am schwimmbad endet



Hi, ich vermute, wenn er fertig ist, dann wird der Schilderwald hier im Stadtwald ergänzt und auch ein GPX Track hinterlegt.

Ich habe Abschnitte um den Ritterstein angetestet, die waren mir mit dem Touren-HT zu ruppig. Bin auch gespannt, wie hier das Miteinander mit den freilaufenden Gassigängern aussehen wird, der Naherholungsdruck ist sowieso schon ziemlich hoch.


----------



## hardtails (31. Oktober 2017)

da Geo Naturpark wird man alle Infos auch auf deren Seite finden


----------



## sharky (1. November 2017)

qlaus schrieb:


> ...Schilderwald hier im Stadtwald....
> 
> Ich habe Abschnitte um den Ritterstein angetestet...


jetzt musst mir helfen. Wo sind die beiden Ecken? Ich war eben noch gedanklich in michelstadt. Aber einen ritterstein kenn ich nicht


----------



## MTB-Thomas (1. November 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> jetzt musst mir helfen. Wo sind die beiden Ecken? Ich war eben noch gedanklich in michelstadt. Aber einen ritterstein kenn ich nicht


Hallo Sharky, den Ritterstein findest Du vom Waldparkplatz am Habermannskreuz aus. Da kommst an so ne Lichtung, da steht der

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo K10a40 mit Tapatalk


----------



## qlaus (1. November 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> jetzt musst mir helfen. Wo sind die beiden Ecken? Ich war eben noch gedanklich in michelstadt. Aber einen ritterstein kenn ich nicht



 Schilderwald ist überall

Ritterstein ist hier: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.67302&mlon=9.04701#map=17/49.67302/9.04701


----------



## Devilz1985 (1. November 2017)

qlaus schrieb:


> Hi, ich vermute, wenn er fertig ist, dann wird der Schilderwald hier im Stadtwald ergänzt und auch ein GPX Track hinterlegt.
> 
> Ich habe Abschnitte um den Ritterstein angetestet, die waren mir mit dem Touren-HT zu ruppig. Bin auch gespannt, wie hier das Miteinander mit den freilaufenden Gassigängern aussehen wird, der Naherholungsdruck ist sowieso schon ziemlich hoch.



Naja Berg hoch auf den breiteren Wegen so wie die Strecke auch läuft wird es wenig Konflikt geben,die nach unten Pädsche sind keine Wanderwege von daher sollten alle Glücklich sein,freundlich Grüßen u gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme vorausgesetzt


----------



## sharky (3. November 2017)




----------



## Devilz1985 (11. November 2017)

Vom Kainsbacher Friedhof richtung Neunkirchner Höhe/Lindenfels ... immer wieder schön! Ist auch schon paar Tage her,ist ja mehr Suppe wie Wetter zur Zeit


----------



## qlaus (18. November 2017)

Eins von heute, es war nach 2 Stunden dann genug (von oben kalt und von unten feucht ), aber allemal besser als auf dem Ergo...

Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## MTB-Thomas (18. November 2017)

qlaus schrieb:


> Eins von heute, es war nach 2 Stunden dann genug (von oben kalt und von unten feucht ), aber allemal besser als auf dem Ergo...
> 
> Wer findet den Fehler?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 666260


Vorderes Schutzblech falsch herum ?

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo K10a40 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (18. November 2017)

Nee, der Spritzschutz ist schon richtig so. 

Weiter oben...


----------



## Flo_Odw. (18. November 2017)

Mal was anderes, Großbaustelle "Windräder" auf dem Kahlberg. Das ist eines von fünf. Schönes Herbstründchen heute, 37km, 900hm.


----------



## Geistereiche (20. November 2017)

Ich hab's geahnt!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2017)

Cool, noch mehr Strom, für den wir dann mangels Speicherkapazität das Ausland bezahlen müssen, dass sie ihn uns abnehmen, weil wir sonst unsere Netze killen.
Und der uns nicht zur Verfügung steht, wenn er mal wirklich gebraucht wird (Flaute im Winter bei geschlossener Wolkendecke um 12 Uhr mittags)...
Obrigheim ist abgeschaltet, Kohlestrom wird als nächstes kaputt gemacht - wird Zeit, wieder die mechanische Kaffeemühle aus dem Keller zu holen und den Holzherd zu reaktivieren. Hach, wie nostalgisch!


----------



## Devilz1985 (20. November 2017)

qlaus schrieb:


> Eins von heute, es war nach 2 Stunden dann genug (von oben kalt und von unten feucht ), aber allemal besser als auf dem Ergo...
> 
> Wer findet den Fehler?



Außerhalb der oben aufgeführten Zeit darf auch auf nicht markierten u nicht ausgebauten Pädschen gefahren werden 

Hatte ich mir letztens auch schon gedacht, als ich von Weiten Gesäß nach Eulbach bin.


----------



## qlaus (20. November 2017)

Der Fehler ist eher sprachlicher Natur. Wir haben es vermutlich schon immer geahnt, dass der fehlerhafte Einsatz von hartem und weichem "t" im süddeutschen Sprachraum nicht konsequent geahndet wird


----------



## Tshikey (20. November 2017)

.. geahnt dass da was geahndet wird....


----------



## sharky (21. November 2017)

qlaus schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist eher sprachlicher Natur. Wir haben es vermutlich schon immer geahnt, dass der fehlerhafte Einsatz von hartem und weichem "t" im süddeutschen Sprachraum nicht konsequent geahndet wird


vielleicht war das 2003 noch anders


----------



## locationmaster (22. November 2017)

Tshikey schrieb:


> .. geahnt (Komma) dass da was geahndet wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyBadass (25. November 2017)

*Sommer vs. "Winter"*​


----------



## sharky (27. November 2017)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> *Sommer vs. "Winter"*​
> Anhang anzeigen 668569


Cooles Bild


----------



## hardtails (2. Dezember 2017)

Winter im odenwald
aber eine kleine Runde kann man ja immer fahren


----------



## Bejak (2. Dezember 2017)

Wo im Odenwald liegt denn so viel Schnee? Neukircher Höhe oder wo?


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Dezember 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wo im Odenwald liegt denn so viel Schnee? Neukircher Höhe oder wo?



Ulfenbachtal,Tromm, Hammelbach, Erzberg bei Fürth, incl. Erzbergtrail. 36 Km mit 835 hm. Wobei es bei diesem Wetter und dem Tretwiederstand gefühlte 2.000hm waren. Man musste stellenweise auch bergab treten um nicht stecken zu bleiben. 
...und man erkennt gut den Vorderrad-Nabenmotor beim skwal.


----------



## hardtails (2. Dezember 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wo im Odenwald liegt denn so viel Schnee? Neukircher Höhe oder wo?



So extrem viel ist es ja nicht. Wurde gestern Mittags nur klebrig während es vormittags noch schön zu fahren war
Mein Rad hat es auch irgendwie mehr angezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (2. Dezember 2017)

Der Weiße Stein hat heute seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht.





War auch überraschend gut zu fahren.


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Dezember 2017)

...coming soon...

...irgendwo in der Odenwaldhölle gibt es ab nächstem Jahr eine neue Geo-Naturpark Route und es wird bereits fleißig gebaut und getestet...


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2017)

Sehr gespannt wir sind...


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2017)

diese verfluchte weiße scheisse die da vom himmel fäll... das hätte in drei wochen auch noch gereicht


----------



## Bejak (3. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> diese verfluchte weiße scheisse die da vom himmel fäll... das hätte in drei wochen auch noch gereicht



Keine Sorge, in 3 Wochen ist der Schnee wieder weg. Weiße Weihnachten, das gibts doch garnicht.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Dezember 2017)

....oder einfach im Schnee fahren  macht Spaß

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2219816]
	
[/URL]


----------



## qlaus (3. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> diese verfluchte weiße scheisse die da vom himmel fäll... das hätte in drei wochen auch noch gereicht



Was ist denn mit dir los? Es ist erster Advent, könntest du bitte mal auf deine Sprache achten? 

Richtig Sch... ist das erst morgen früh, wenn alle auf der Straße fahren. 

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, in 3 Wochen ist der Schnee wieder weg. Weiße Weihnachten, das gibts doch garnicht.


doch, in bielefeld 



qlaus schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir los? Es ist erster Advent, könntest du bitte mal auf deine Sprache achten?


schnee ist momentan das letzte, was ich brauchen kann 
aber gut, dann so: kristallines wasser ist die antipode dessen, was mir derzeit genehm wäre


----------



## qlaus (4. Dezember 2017)

Na, geht doch!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Dezember 2017)

...  Ich finde Schnee geil 

Morgen ab uff die Piste. Ski sind gepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> ...  Ich finde Schnee geil
> 
> Morgen ab uff die Piste. Ski sind gepackt


Solange der in den Alpen liegt stört der mich auch nicht im geringsten


----------



## Flo_Odw. (7. Dezember 2017)

Noch ein verspätetes von Samstag. Kaiserwetter am Kaiserturm. Alles über ca. 350m war bis 14Uhr herrlichst sonnig bei -4°C.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (7. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Keeper1407 (10. Dezember 2017)

Zwischen Amorbach und Neudorf


 
Bei Walldürn


----------



## Flo_Odw. (26. Dezember 2017)

Heute Morgen vom Felsberg Richtung Neunkirchen, bevor das Wetter abklappte.


----------



## hardtails (26. Dezember 2017)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Hallo



du wünscht dir ein Bild ?
hat keinen Spass gemacht gestern....


----------



## Flo_Odw. (26. Dezember 2017)

Wo machsdn auch rum?


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> du wünscht dir ein Bild ?
> hat keinen Spass gemacht gestern....


Do sah das bei mir heute stellenweise auch aus 

Aber es geht auch in schön


----------



## hardtails (27. Dezember 2017)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Wo machsdn auch rum?




Windradhölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. Dezember 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Windradhölle


Ich erkenne trotz Pfeil nix


----------



## hardtails (27. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> Ich erkenne trotz Pfeil nix


Fehlt ja auch noch was
In voller Auflösung siehst du es
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2225/2225334-sju80isrjmim-dsc_3944-original.jpg


----------



## Bener (28. Dezember 2017)

Mal das BdW ausgeführt...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. Dezember 2017)

Bdw  den "Bart der Woche" 

 

Wo biste da?


----------



## Bener (28. Dezember 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Wo biste da?



Kreuzberg, ehem. Wallfahrtskapelle. Oberhalb von Hemsbach. Mein Hausberg.

https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.60330/8.67407


----------



## sharky (29. Dezember 2017)

dir hängt da was aus der nase...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Dezember 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Kreuzberg, ehem. Wallfahrtskapelle. Oberhalb von Hemsbach. Mein Hausberg.
> 
> https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.60330/8.67407




Keine schlechte Gegend  ... Hoffe das  Jahr 2018 lässt mehr Freizeit zu und ich komme mal wieder aus dem Neckartal mit dem bike bzw überhaupt mal wieder drauf.


----------



## black soul (30. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> dir hängt da was aus der nase...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Dezember 2017)

Einen guten Rutsch bei dem Frühlingswetter.


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2018)

@MoeOdenwald 
Frohes neues Jahr! 

Wo sind denn die Bilder entstanden? 

Das corratec kenne ich garnicht in deinem Fuhrpark?!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Januar 2018)

@sharky Dir auch ein frohes neues.

1. über Mosbach unterhalb Waldstadt
2. Neckarburken Elz
3. Über Dallau Friedhof

Hab noch son paar "Youngtimer" in der Garage herumstehen


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2018)

was du nicht alles rumstehen hast 

die gegenden sind so garnicht meine ecke, da war ich so gut wie nie


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> was du nicht alles rumstehen hast
> 
> die gegenden sind so garnicht meine ecke, da war ich so gut wie nie



So richtig viel los ist da auch nicht... Für  Aussicht und "Training" im Winter aber gut.


----------



## Geistereiche (3. Januar 2018)

Heyheyhey - gut da wo die Bilder entstanden sind ist nicht viel los aber sonst hat auch der Raum Mosbach einiges zu bieten......
Merianweg ist ganz nett (unterhalb der Waldstadt) und wer sich auch mal abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade herumtreibt kann sehr schöne Ecken entdecken. Kommt immer drauf an was man sucht........


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Januar 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Heyheyhey - gut da wo die Bilder entstanden sind ist nicht viel los aber sonst hat auch der Raum Mosbach einiges zu bieten......
> Merianweg ist ganz nett (unterhalb der Waldstadt) und wer sich auch mal abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade herumtreibt kann sehr schöne Ecken entdecken. Kommt immer drauf an was man sucht........


 
Man kennt die paar "Schmankerl"... keine Frage. Trotzdem lohnt es sich nicht wirklich mit weiterer Anfahrt sich im Elztal aufzuhalten. Oder eben wie du sagst "Kommt immer drauf an was man sucht...."


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> was du nicht alles rumstehen hast
> 
> die gegenden sind so garnicht meine ecke, da war ich so gut wie nie


Das erste schon. Da sind wir schon oft genug dran vorbei...

Danke Moe, hast mich motiviert, die Regenpause auszunutzen. 
Sag mal, von oberhalb Dallau gehen nicht wirklich irgendwelche Trails runter, oder? Hab's schon mehrfach versucht vom Knopfhof her kommend. Irgendwie land ich immer in ner Sackgasse oder auf nem geteerten Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Januar 2018)

Heute bin ich auch mal im Odenwald unterwegs gewesen aber nur mit meiner "Stadtschlampe" und ausschließlich auf Asphalt. In den uphills viel viel Gegenwind....




 

 



Start in Lindenfels - Winterkasten --> Bensheim --> Heppenheim --> Fürth i.O. --> Lindenfels - Winterkasten --> Ende 
2x die Runde gefahren. 
88 km und 1328 HM in etwas mehr als 5h.


----------



## sharky (8. Januar 2018)

Respekt bei den Wetterbedingungen 
Aber warst du dann nicht an der Bergstraße?


----------



## MTBpleasure (8. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Respekt bei den Wetterbedingungen
> Aber warst du dann nicht an der Bergstraße?



War doch nur ein bisschen windig. Bergauf hab ich sogar die Mütze abgenommen weil zu warm. Was bezeichnest du als Bergstrasse? Zwischen Heppenheim und Bensheim ist doch die Bergstrasse oder irre ich mich da? Die 6 km im flachen bin ich auch gefahren.


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Januar 2018)

Auch ich habe mich gestern auf gut 33km getummelt - nur der Wind und meine Kondition waren scheisse.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Januar 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sag mal, von oberhalb Dallau gehen nicht wirklich irgendwelche Trails runter, oder? Hab's schon mehrfach versucht vom Knopfhof her kommend. Irgendwie land ich immer in ner Sackgasse oder auf nem geteerten Weg...



Nicht wirklich... Ich fahre da eigentlich immer oberhalb Johannes Diakonie Richtung Neckarburken. In den Odenwald über den Limesweg oder Trienzbachtal. Auch wenn man die Reit und Wanderkarte OSM anschaut ist da nicht wirklich was...

@Geistereiche Fährst einfach durch das Naturschutzgebiet ... TZTZTZ (running gag)


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Januar 2018)

Nein - ich hab geschoben!


----------



## sharky (8. Januar 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mich gestern auf gut 33km getummelt - nur der Wind und meine Kondition waren scheisse.....
> Anhang anzeigen 683736 Anhang anzeigen 683737 Anhang anzeigen 683738


ah, die klassiker


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Januar 2018)

Was für Klassiker? Wind und Kondition?


----------



## sharky (8. Januar 2018)

eher die margarethenschlucht... die wurde hier vermutlich am häufigsten verewigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> eher die margarethenschlucht... die wurde hier vermutlich am häufigsten verewigt


Jo. Gab wohl alle 3 bilder hier schon  aber gefallen mir immer wieder


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Januar 2018)

...aber immer mit einem anderen Reiter oder Rad .... oder wird hier unterschwellig unterstellt ich stelle immer mal wieder dieselben Bilder rein?


----------



## Flo_Odw. (9. Januar 2018)

@Geistereiche 
Hast du dein vorderes Schutzblech /-schild falsch rum dran? Ist das Absicht?


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Januar 2018)

Nö passt iwie nicht anders.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Januar 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> ...aber immer mit einem anderen Reiter oder Rad .... oder wird hier unterschwellig unterstellt ich stelle immer mal wieder dieselben Bilder rein?



Unterschwellig ist nicht mein Ding  was du alles denkst


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Unterschwellig ist nicht mein Ding  was du alles denkst


so eine bösgemeinhinterlistigfieseunterstellung. du armer moe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (10. Januar 2018)

Heult leise........


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Heult leise........


er heißt nicht jaqueline....


----------



## MChaosbiker (10. Januar 2018)

Servus ...... bin aus meinem Tiefschlaf ( und Grippe ) wieder auferstanden  kann mir einer sagen wo der Tunnel genau ist ? Komme aus Bad König ..... hab jetzt schon genug Bilder gesehen , jetzt wil ich auch mal durch düsen


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2018)

der ist hinter obrigheim. mich hat es ja in deine nähe verschlagen aber ich bin öfter noch in der alten heimat. kann mich mal melden, wenn ich in der ecke biken bin. ist aber nicht so spannend, wie es auf den bildern aussieht. stück tunnel halt. nett anzusehen. aber sonst unspektakulär


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Januar 2018)

Man sollte den 2. Tunnel nicht vergessen ... Licht und Heckenschere mitnehmen - falls er offen ist! Da kommste kurz vor Asbach wieder ans Tageslicht -gell Jaqueline?!
Weiss aber derzeit nicht ob der 2. Tunnel offen ist.......


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Januar 2018)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Januar 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Heult leise........


wuff bell lauter... ...


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. Januar 2018)

Danke Geistereiche ..... laut Routenplaner 56km mit 550 HM ..... gibt ne schöne Tagestour im Frühjahr


----------



## sharky (12. Januar 2018)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Danke Geistereiche ..... laut Routenplaner 56km mit 550 HM ..... gibt ne schöne Tagestour im Frühjahr


Und was fährst du dann am Nachmittag?


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. Januar 2018)

noch 4 Stunden Spinning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (12. Januar 2018)

Da macht er dann die Höhenmeter!


----------



## sharky (12. Januar 2018)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> noch 4 Stunden Spinning


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. Januar 2018)

Moin .... ich denk mal knappe 110km+1100hm sind okay für mich ..... so , aber jetzt gehts aufs spinning-bike


----------



## sharky (12. Januar 2018)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Moin .... ich denk mal knappe 110km+1100hm sind okay für mich ..... so , aber jetzt gehts aufs spinning-bike





sharky schrieb:


>


----------



## qlaus (14. Januar 2018)

So ein bisschen Sonne tut doch gut! 
Wobei mich meine Erstbefahrung des legendary Heidelbeer-Pfädchens nicht wirklich begeistert hat. Braucht es höhere Temperaturen um den Flow dort zu finden, oder Absenk-Sattelstützen, oder ein Fully, oder alles zusammen?


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2018)

So richtig flowig ist der nicht. Vor allem am Anfang. Ein fully bringt wenig Vorteile. Besonders ruppig ist er na nicht. Stütze etwas runter macht aber sinn. 4-5cm absenken reicht


----------



## Geistereiche (15. Januar 2018)

Ganz schön frisch gestern da oben auf der Höhe!
Wo ist denn besagter Heidelbeer-Pfad???????


----------



## qlaus (15. Januar 2018)

Hier: http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/265374389#map=16/49.6290/9.0378

Wo ist der Turm?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Januar 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Wo ist der Turm?



Hier: https://goo.gl/maps/YKJYX8yN2Kk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (15. Januar 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Wo ist denn besagter Heidelbeer-Pfad???????



westlich von bullau


----------



## Geistereiche (15. Januar 2018)

Da oben sieht es aus als wenn eine Nike explodiert wäre......ein einziger Gerümpelhaufen. Und das Beste ist - da wohnt wer......in einer Bruchbude sondersgleichen!
Die Mannschaftsbaracke am Turm war offen, ich rein, rauf auf den Turm - naja, lohnt nicht wirklich!


----------



## Bejak (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hätte das jetzt an die ehem. DDR-Grenze verortet, Point Alpha oder sowas in der Rhön.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Januar 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Da oben sieht es aus als wenn eine Nike explodiert wäre......ein einziger Gerümpelhaufen. Und das Beste ist - da wohnt wer......in einer Bruchbude sondersgleichen!
> Die Mannschaftsbaracke am Turm war offen, ich rein, rauf auf den Turm - naja, lohnt nicht wirklich!



Der hält dort seine Pferde. Die ganzen Solarpanel gehören auch ihm. Ob er dort was untervermietet hat, kein plan. Ganz wahllos würde ich dort aber nicht herum laufen, auch wenn der typ eigentlich umganglich ist.


----------



## sharky (16. Januar 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hier: https://goo.gl/maps/YKJYX8yN2Kk





skwal83 schrieb:


> westlich von bullau


da pssen verbale und google´sche ortsangabe aber nicht zusammen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> da pssen verbale und google´sche ortsangabe aber nicht zusammen





qlaus schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/265374389#map=16/49.6290/9.0378
> 
> Wo ist der Turm?





Geistereiche schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 686041
> Ganz schön frisch gestern da oben auf der Höhe!
> Wo ist denn besagter Heidelbeer-Pfad???????





skwal83 schrieb:


> westlich von bullau



Überschneidungen würde ich sagen  ... oder richtig lesen hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (21. Januar 2018)

Götzenstein bei Ober Abtsteinach.


----------



## Bejak (21. Januar 2018)

iiiiih elektrisch...


----------



## MTBpleasure (21. Januar 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> iiiiih elektrisch...



Stefan das unterschreibe ich glatt. (x) done


----------



## qlaus (21. Januar 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> iiiiih elektrisch...



???


----------



## Geistereiche (22. Januar 2018)

Mir lag gestern ganz schön zuviel Schnee........


----------



## fritzejoergel (22. Januar 2018)

Auf der zukünftigen Geo Strecke Mi1 waren die Trails besser als gedacht zu befahren.


----------



## Geistereiche (22. Januar 2018)

Haben die bei dir geräumt??????


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Januar 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Der hält dort seine Pferde. Die ganzen Solarpanel gehören auch ihm. Ob er dort was untervermietet hat, kein plan. Ganz wahllos würde ich dort aber nicht herum laufen, auch wenn der typ eigentlich umganglich ist.


Ist der ziemlich stämmig/stabil? Dann weiß ich, wer gemeint ist.


----------



## fritzejoergel (22. Januar 2018)

Hier wird immer freigefahren da muss jeder mal die Spur machen


----------



## sharky (23. Januar 2018)

fritzejoergel schrieb:


> Auf der zukünftigen Geo Strecke Mi1 waren die Trails besser als gedacht zu befahren.


michaeltown?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (23. Januar 2018)

fritzejoergel schrieb:


> Auf der zukünftigen Geo Strecke Mi1 waren die Trails besser als gedacht zu befahren.



... gibt es schon einen termin für die offizielle eröffnung?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Januar 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist der ziemlich stämmig/stabil? Dann weiß ich, wer gemeint ist.



Jo, könnte sein das wir den gleichen meinen.


----------



## fritzejoergel (23. Januar 2018)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... gibt es schon einen termin für die offizielle eröffnung?


soweit ich gehört habe, ist vom 22.04.2018 die rede, aber sicher bin ich nicht..
mal abwarten, und weiter fahrn, näheres dann unter http://266136.webhosting74.1blu.de/
das ist die seite von mümlingtalradler e.v. den paten der strecke.


----------



## qlaus (23. Januar 2018)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... gibt es schon einen termin für die offizielle eröffnung?



"im Mai", stand kürzlich im Blättchen geschrieben.


----------



## Das-Licht (23. Januar 2018)

22.04. ist auch das Datum das ich kenne.


----------



## Tshikey (23. Januar 2018)

... danke euch! (u. sorry für offtopic)


----------



## Das-Licht (24. Januar 2018)

...und nochmal off topic... ...die Bereiche um Tromm und Ireneturm (H1, WA1, R1 MB1) sind wegen sehr starken Windbruches nicht befahrbar, und auch nicht begehbar. Da liegen stellenweise dutzendweise entwurzelte Bäume über die Trails. Das dauert bestimmt noch zwei Monate bis es frei ist. Wir hatten deshalb heute wenig flow, dafür viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen.


----------



## Peng999 (24. Januar 2018)

Gibt es für due Mi1 schon eine Streckenbeschreibung ?


----------



## qlaus (25. Januar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Gibt es für due Mi1 schon eine Streckenbeschreibung ?



Ab und zu hier reinschauen: http://www.muemlingtalradler.de/ oder im Gesichtsbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. Januar 2018)

Eröffnet oder nicht... befahren kann man sie ja wie man sieht 

Wo geht die lang? Nähe dem Trail der an der Höhe nach w.gesäßstartet am Schwimmbad endet?


----------



## fritzejoergel (26. Januar 2018)

Geo-Trails-Michelstadt
https://www.komoot.de/tour/t24704807?ref=atd
Ist nicht die korrekte Streckenführung, aber so ziemlich alle trails(soweit freigeräumt vom Windbruch und Forsteinschlag).
Hoffe man kann den link öffnen.


----------



## Velociped (27. Januar 2018)

Novembruar
Von allen 9 Monaten des Jahres mag ich den am wenigsten.


----------



## codit (27. Januar 2018)

So allmählich kommt das Frühjahr (endlich). Heute an der Bergstrasse, 100m über Bensheim und noch im Nebel:



Am Ohlyturm hab ich dann seit langem mal wieder die Sonne gesehen:



Von der Meli-Plattform gings dann auf der blauen Raute wieder runter in den Nebel:


----------



## Flo_Odw. (28. Januar 2018)

Da hattest du aber Glück auf dem Felsberg. Ich hatte keine Sonne mehr um 15h. Überall das gleiche. Kaiserturm-Nebel, Ohlyturm-Nebel, Neutsch-Nebel. Dauernd war die Brille klatschnass. Bilder hab ich mir geschenkt. Novembruar...


----------



## Das-Licht (28. Januar 2018)

...gestern irgendwo auf der zukünftigen MI1 . "Streckenkontrolle" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Februar 2018)

Man man man... das war mal ein Schneegestöber


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Februar 2018)

Jo schöner Schnee


----------



## sharky (4. Februar 2018)

Oh der Junior biket auch


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Februar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Oh der Junior biket auch


Jap... Das nächste Rad steht schon im Keller


----------



## Lightenduro (21. Februar 2018)

Servus an Alle Odenwald Biker, 
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bin diesen Monat nach Höpfingen gezogen, ob es hier in pedalierbarer Entfernung ein paar Trails gibt. Habs mal mit jeweils einer Tour in den Norden und eine in den Süden probiert (von Gpsies), da sah es ja leider nicht so gut aus :-(.
Mil1 etc. kenne ich aber muss man sich halt ins Auto setzen...
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Gruß!


----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2018)

es würde reichen, wenn du dich den berg runter stürzt nach amorbach. da kann man sich schon mal nen guten halben tag austoben auf trails. da gibt es genug, was bergab spaß macht und bergauf aus eigener kraft erreichbar ist. zwischen dir und amorbach müsste es auch was geben


----------



## Lightenduro (21. Februar 2018)

Danke @sharky für die schnelle Antwort, hab ich in der Richtung schon vermutet, aber ich dachte ich Frag mal bevor ich noch zig Richtungen mit mangeldem Erfolg ausprobiere.


----------



## qlaus (21. Februar 2018)

Richtungsweisend könnte ein Blick hier hinein sein: https://opentopomap.org/#map=11/49.6478/9.2127 
In Höpfingen ist der Höhenlinienkuschelfaktor echt nicht so hoch...


----------



## Brickowski (21. Februar 2018)

Direkt um Höpfingen wird es nichts Lohnenswertes geben. Maximal  eine Tour über den Limes nach MIL. Allerdings bist du ja in 15min. mit dem Auto in MIL, Amorbach, Großheubach usw... Samstag ist wieder Trailbau in MIL. Gute Gelegenheit Strecke und Leute kennenzulernen!


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. Februar 2018)

Lightenduro schrieb:


> Servus an Alle Odenwald Biker,
> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bin diesen Monat nach Höpfingen gezogen, ob es hier in pedalierbarer Entfernung ein paar Trails gibt. Habs mal mit jeweils einer Tour in den Norden und eine in den Süden probiert (von Gpsies), da sah es ja leider nicht so gut aus :-(.
> Mil1 etc. kenne ich aber muss man sich halt ins Auto setzen...
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Gruß!



Bei der Radabteilung des TSV Höpfingen gibt es eine MTB-Gruppe, die wöchentlich recht gut unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (21. Februar 2018)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Direkt um Höpfingen wird es nichts Lohnenswertes geben. Maximal  eine Tour über den Limes nach MIL. Allerdings bist du ja in 15min. mit dem Auto in MIL, Amorbach, Großheubach usw... Samstag ist wieder Trailbau in MIL. Gute Gelegenheit Strecke und Leute kennenzulernen!



Falsch! Ich sage nur Höpfi Lochbachklinge, Harde Wurmberg oder Bretzi Steinbruch.


----------



## sharky (23. Februar 2018)

du hast eine PM. da sind ein großteil der trails in amorbach drin. bevor du dich da auch noch erfolglos durchschlägst 

ich würd dir empfehlen, ein GPS zu nehmen  und die trails anhand der OSM karten zu planen. da hast zwar auch keine garantie, dass die strecken taugen, aber das risiko, nur auf waldwegen zu fahren, ist deutlich reduzier


----------



## sharky (5. März 2018)

Was ein Wetter gestern 

Musste glatt genutzt werden um mal den crosser zu bewegen 
Wer weiß wo die beiden ersten Bilder entstanden sind bekommt nen Keks


----------



## qlaus (5. März 2018)

Das erste in der Nähe vom Reußenkreuz, ungefähr hier: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.58166&mlon=9.02209#map=17/49.58166/9.02209 , das zweite bei Gebhardshütte.


----------



## sharky (5. März 2018)

Ja do hauts mi nieder 

Genau richtig. Wo kommst du her?


----------



## qlaus (5. März 2018)

Aus dem Dunstkreis des Nabels der Welt


----------



## sharky (5. März 2018)

Nabel? Tiefpunkt träfe auch zu 
Sa läuft auch alles zusammen


----------



## qlaus (5. März 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Nabel? Tiefpunkt träfe auch zu



Wurdest du hierher zwangsumgesiedelt oder so?


----------



## hardtails (5. März 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Aus dem Dunstkreis des Nabels der Welt



nannten die sich nicht mal odenwald*metropole* ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (5. März 2018)

Nee, das ist südlich nebenan...


----------



## Flo_Odw. (6. März 2018)

Gestern 17:30Uhr, Frühlingsboten an der "Helleheck"


----------



## sharky (6. März 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Wurdest du hierher zwangsumgesiedelt oder so?


das kommt drauf an. wenn man meine frau fragt, nicht 



skwal83 schrieb:


> nannten die sich nicht mal odenwald*metropole* ?





qlaus schrieb:


> Nee, das ist südlich nebenan...


das wiederum würde ich unterschreiben


----------



## hardtails (8. März 2018)

Mal die Lage gescheckt.

Es wurde schon fleißig gearbeitet





Find den Weg, hier leider nicht....





Manche Dinge muss man nicht verstehen....





Jetzt haben sie sie auch noch eingezäunt. Mal schauen wann ihr Ketten engelegt werden...





Electrix Avenue





Heute Endlich mal wieder in einem durchgefahren





Die Pfalz so nah heute....


----------



## sharky (11. März 2018)

Heute gesehen


----------



## Bener (11. März 2018)

Hmm... Kommen die echt so früh raus? Ich vermute eher, der wurde aus seinem Winterquartier vertrieben? Der weiße Streifen auf dem Rücken "gefällt" mir auch nicht wirklich. Ich hoffe, der findet ein sicheres Plätzchen, bis es ihm war genug wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. März 2018)

Leider nicht am Gletscher mit 2 Bretter


----------



## hardtails (11. März 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Leider nicht am Gletscher mit 2 Bretter Anhang anzeigen 706645



Hier


----------



## sharky (11. März 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Leider nicht am Gletscher mit 2 Bretter Anhang anzeigen 706645


kriegt mosbach eine seilbahn


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. März 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> kriegt mosbach eine seilbahn


Wäre mal was neues


----------



## sharky (12. März 2018)

Aber dann bitte an beiden tändelten. Endlich shuttlen statt selbst hoch treten


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. März 2018)

Eine sinnvolle Investition bei den kurzen Trails


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. März 2018)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Velociped (30. März 2018)

Mit Ostereiern sieht's diese Jahr dünn aus. 
Der Hase hat unterwegs Rast gemacht.


----------



## Devilz1985 (1. April 2018)

Die Mi1 wird auch jeden Samstag bearbeitet aktuell am Ritterstein (Anlieger)


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. April 2018)

Viel los für einen Ostermontag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (2. April 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 714404 Anhang anzeigen 714405 Anhang anzeigen 714406 Viel los für einen Ostermontag


schieben die das Ding jetzt endlich in die Strecke?


----------



## sharky (3. April 2018)

diese woche ist SEV zwischen MOS und gundelsheim aufgrund der bauarbeiten. daher kann man hoffen, dass das die woche endlich vorbei ist und dieses unsägliche tempo 30 an der stelle auf der B27 ein ende hat


----------



## hardtails (3. April 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> nd dieses unsägliche tempo 30 an der stelle auf der B27 ein ende hat


Ist ja nicht die einzige nervige Baustelle da unten.


----------



## Das-Licht (4. April 2018)

...zur Info...! 

Der vorgesehene Eröffnungstermin für die Mi1 am 22.4. ist nach aktuellem Stand nicht haltbar. Ein neuer Termin steht noch nicht. Sobald ich was weiß, sage ich Bescheid. 

...und nicht vergessen, 8.4. Saisoneröffnung Bromischer Bike Buwe.


----------



## Keeper1407 (7. April 2018)

Heute morgen unterwegs rund um Walldürn. Super-Wetter bei 5 bis 18 Grad...














So kann`s weitergehen ;-)


----------



## qlaus (8. April 2018)

Gestern war echt nett, und schon ziemlich abgetrocknet im Forst. 

Irgendwie haben mir dann im Panorama von Bullau aus die beiden Sendetürme in Donebach gefehlt: Wikipedia weiß, dass sie Anfang März umgelegt wurden.


----------



## Keeper1407 (8. April 2018)

Habe mir gerade mit kleinen Tränen in den Augen dieses tolle Video angeschaut.
Mein ganzes Leben habe ich auf diese Türme geschaut. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die mir mal fehlen werden...


----------



## epic-mtb (8. April 2018)

Hallo!
Ich kann mich Keeper1407 nur anschließen. Es war schon gerade nachts ein wunderberer Anblick und ein klarer Hinweis, dass ich demnächst daheim sein werde (sowohl vor Jahrzehnten im Heimatort vor der Mudmündung wie auch jetzt unterhalb des Engelbergs). Allerdings machte man sich auch seine Gedanken, wenn in der Nähe der Türme selbst der digitale Funktacho verrückt spielte.


----------



## Das-Licht (8. April 2018)

...heute war Saisonopeniong bei den Bromischern. Wer dabei war und sich geknipst fühlte, kann mich anschreiben. Vielleicht ist das jeweilige Bild ja sogar was geworden.  Es war - wie immer - eine tolle Ausfahrt mit leckerem Kuchen an der Versorgungsstelle. Dieses Mal gönnte ich mir einen Mohnkuchen nach polnischer Art mit mindestens 2 cm Mohn. So muss das sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (8. April 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...heute war Saisonopeniong bei den Bromischern. Wer dabei war und sich geknipst fühlte, kann mich anschreiben. Vielleicht ist das jeweilige Bild ja sogar was geworden.  Es war - wie immer - eine tolle Ausfahrt mit leckerem Kuchen an der Versorgungsstelle. Dieses Mal gönnte ich mir einen Mohnkuchen nach polnischer Art mit mindestens 2 cm Mohn. So muss das sein.



Wieviele Leute?


----------



## Das-Licht (8. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute?



...zähl doch nach... :-D 


...in allen Gruppen schätze ich mal so über 100.


----------



## Mirror78 (10. April 2018)

Zur Info, wen es interessiert...
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/04/09/bikepark-beerfelden-2018/


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2018)

Gestern mal die Knipse mitgenommen:


----------



## Geistereiche (16. April 2018)

Du sollst doch nicht in Naturschutzgebieten rumfahren.......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. April 2018)

Stimmt... er hat schon den Baum halb umgedrückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. April 2018)

Wie "Fahren"?
Kam die Treppe vom Sonnenrain aus hoch, das Rad auf der Schulter, und konnte nicht mehr weiter, darum habe ich dort Rast gemacht, bis der Rücken wieder mitmachte. Anschließend bin ich meine drei Runden auf dem Rundweg gefahren, dann habe ich das Rad wieder heimgetragen.
Was den Baum angeht: Erwischt. Ich sollte mich wohl nirgends mehr anlehnen, bevor ein paar Pfunde runter sind...


----------



## Geistereiche (16. April 2018)

Genau - bevor du raufgetrampelt bist war der Weg grün bewachsen!


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (18. April 2018)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## qlaus (22. April 2018)

Samstag: Kaiserwetter -> Kaiserturm (inklusive Kaiserimbiss: Weißbier und Käsekuchen)


 

Ober Ostern: der Windpark konnte sich nicht auf eine Windrichtung einigen:


----------



## hardtails (22. April 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Ober Ostern: der Windpark konnte sich nicht auf eine Windrichtung einigen:
> Anhang anzeigen 721318



weil sie noch nicht laufen....


----------



## qlaus (22. April 2018)

Mach Sachen!


----------



## Das-Licht (23. April 2018)

Das sind Ventilatoren! Die verteilen die Chemtrails, die die Flugzeuge am Frankfurter Flughafen tanken und über Deutschland ablassen, dann mittels dieser Ventilatoren über die Bevölkerung im Odenwald. Die werden nur bei Wind eingeschaltet, weil sich dann die Gase besser verteilen. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemtrail


----------



## sharky (27. April 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Ober Ostern: der Windpark konnte sich nicht auf eine Windrichtung einigen:


----------



## Geistereiche (30. April 2018)

Erlesrain- und Asbacher Tunnel: Also der Erlesrain-Tunnel ist ja kurz und locker durchfahrbar aber was ist denn bitte mit dem Asbacher Tunnel passiert? Da liegen ein Traktorgegengewicht und zwei Felsbrocken vor einem verschlossenen Tor damit auch kein Panzer durchfahren kann. Kennt jemand die Gründe? Wird der mal wieder aufgemacht?


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2018)

firmiert der unter mörteilsteiner tunnel und ist der sehr lange mit einem tor an jeder seite?
der ist über winter immer zu, weil m.W. irgendwas drin nistet, brütet oder überwintert
ich war auch mal im sommer dort, da war offen. zur winterzeit war zu. allerdings nur mit einem schloss gesichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Mai 2018)

Fledermäuse vermutlich. Wie Sharky sagt, war schon öfter so über Winter.

Bloß mit Gewichte versperrt habe ich da noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Bensemer (8. Mai 2018)

Dienstag Vormittag hat man den Wald fast für sich alleine, außer:
- ein Pärchen mit Hund
- Ein smartphonesüchtiger unten an der Brücke 
- ein Muskelbetriebenes Scott
- 7 Mofa's



 
44 Kilometer und 1200 Höhenmeter waren es heute


 
Letzte Pause


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Mai 2018)

Meine Tour am 05.05. - ab hier wurde es richtig lustig: 44,5 km und 960 hm:


----------



## Bensemer (13. Mai 2018)

Ein Kumpel aus München war 3 Tage bei mir.  Hab den Nichtradler gestern zum radeln gezwungenen. 500 Höhenmeter hat er locker geschafft. 
So kamen mal meine beiden Räder gleichzeitig oben am Melibokus an


----------



## Geistereiche (14. Mai 2018)

Unterferdinandsdorf revisited! Aber fragt nicht wie es im Wald drum herum aussieht - ein weiterer Gruß der deutschen Forstwirtschaft!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## Flo_Odw. (23. Mai 2018)

Gestern am steinernen Tisch zwischen Lärmfeuer und Morsberg.


----------



## qlaus (27. Mai 2018)

Startrampe:


----------



## Geistereiche (28. Mai 2018)

Gestern Runde über den Roberner See auf den Katzenbuckel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 732180 Anhang anzeigen 732181 Anhang anzeigen 732182


hey moe, ist der tunnel wieder offen oder immer noch zugekettet?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Mai 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> hey moe, ist der tunnel wieder offen oder immer noch zugekettet?



Tach Tach, da ich mittlerweile eine Zeckenphobie habe, habe ich es bleiben lassen danach zu schauen . Wollte es eigentlich... hatte deshalb auch den Abstecher gemacht.


----------



## Geistereiche (29. Mai 2018)

So wie ich das sehe ist und bleibt der große Tunnel zu!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Mai 2018)

Warst noch einmal danach dort? Der hatte schon einmal länger zu und ist erst spät im Sommer auf gegangen.


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2018)

ich war leider nicht mehr dort, seid wir durch sind. momentan ist biken... ein eher untergeordnetes hobby.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Mai 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ich war leider nicht mehr dort, seid wir durch sind. momentan ist biken... ein eher untergeordnetes hobby.


Willkommen im Club 

Wird hoffentlich bald besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Gestern Runde über den Roberner See


Fährst jetzt ein Fatbike?


----------



## Geistereiche (30. Mai 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Fährst jetzt ein Fatbike?


Häh? Ich bin NICHT dick!!!!!!


----------



## sharky (30. Mai 2018)

wer? der mö oder ich?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Mai 2018)

Er hat Jehova gesagt *Stein werf*


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Mai 2018)

Oder gleich so durch den Odenwald... Mit Bier Kiste... Wäre noch besser als fatbike


----------



## Geistereiche (30. Mai 2018)

Der Geisterfahrer zitiert meinen Beitrag "Über den Roberner See" und unterstellt mir ich fahre ein Fatbike..... Wie kommste denn da drauf @Geisterfahrer?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2018)

Weil aufgrund der derzeitigen Temperaturen nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass der See noch zugefroren ist und mit normalen Reifen der Auftrieb wohl nicht langt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Mai 2018)

Das Zeug brauch ich auch


----------



## sharky (4. Juni 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Das Zeug brauch ich auch


ich bin grade auch etwas confused


----------



## Bountain Mike (4. Juni 2018)

Wir hatten gestern eine sehr schöne geführte MTB Tour mit der Kelterei Dölp + Hin und Rückfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (4. Juni 2018)

Hier noch weitere Bilder von der Ausfahrt über die BW1 Brensbach-Wersau des Geo-Naturparkes, organisiert von der Kelterei Dölp aus Brensbach. Es gab vor, während und nach der Ausfahrt kostenlose Freigetränke aus der Kelterei. Ich zog den alkoholfreien Äppelwoi vor. 






Bei herrlichem Wetter ging es durch den Odenwald.






Immer wieder boten sich schöne Aussichten auf die Landschaft.






Dieses zufällig entstandene Motiv, welches auch Bountain Mike postete, sorgte an unserer Pausenrast nach kurzer Denkpause, dann für ein amüsantes "Aha"-Erlebnis.






Unsere kleine Gruppe beim Anstieg von Brensbach Richtung Höllerbach.






Einen Trail gab es auch.


----------



## qlaus (4. Juni 2018)

Sauber! Ganz soviel hatte ich am Samstag nicht auf der Uhr, aber 400 Hm Kugeln gabs es auch 3


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Juni 2018)

Wo ist denn das? Das Gebäude links im Bild sieht fast aus wie das ehemalige Kloster in Mosbach (ist es nicht, klar, aber exakt der gleiche Baustil und die gleichen Farben)


----------



## Mirror78 (5. Juni 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das? Das Gebäude links im Bild sieht fast aus wie das ehemalige Kloster in Mosbach (ist es nicht, klar, aber exakt der gleiche Baustil und die gleichen Farben)


Bad König, oder???


----------



## hardtails (5. Juni 2018)

Mirror78 schrieb:


> Bad König, oder???



Jo, Schlossplatz


----------



## qlaus (5. Juni 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Jo, Schlossplatz



 Ja, als Gelatti-Addict einer meiner Lieblingsplätze auf dem Weg nach Hause. (das muss spät genug am Tag sein, so dass der R1 leer ist für die paar km Mümling aufwärts).

Dolce Vita in Trennfurt ist auch zu empfehlen...


----------



## Bensemer (9. Juni 2018)

Schon zig mal von der anderen Richtung kommend vorbei getreten aber diesen Tisch habe ich noch nie wahr genommen 


 
Zwischen Felsenmeer und Melibokus. 
Ok zugegeben, das ist weit weit am Rand vom Odenwald


----------



## Flo_Odw. (14. Juni 2018)

Ach was. Alles östlich vom Melibokus ist Odenwald, Balkhausen auch. Westlich davon ist Bergstrasse.


----------



## sharky (19. Juni 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Ach was. Alles östlich vom Melibokus ist Odenwald, Balkhausen auch. Westlich davon ist Bergstrasse.


so könnte man es vereinfacht ausdrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (19. Juni 2018)

Ein bisschen wenig los hier, fährt noch jemand?

Feierabend Runde über die Höhe:




Die Klappsäge aus dem kleinen Trailpflege-Besteck war hier nicht hilfreich:


----------



## sharky (20. Juni 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wenig los hier, fährt noch jemand?


momentan eher nicht so. sonntag hat es grad mal für den trail von der breitarscher höhe zum michelstädter schwimmbad gereicht


----------



## derSteffen (20. Juni 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wenig los hier, fährt noch jemand?



 

Jeden Sonntag früh


----------



## Flo_Odw. (20. Juni 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wenig los hier, fährt noch jemand?


Ich fahr viel im Moment. Bin eben nur etwas der Segmentrennerei auf Strava verfallen, das lässt mich vergessen Bilder zu schießen. Morgen gibts eins, versprochen.

@derSteffen 
Wo ist das genau? Sieht spitze aus!


----------



## derSteffen (20. Juni 2018)

Wir fahren fast ausschließlich links und rechts am Neckar entlang. Die Burgenstraße zwischen Offenau und Eberbach bietet ein, zwei schöne Strecken


----------



## Geistereiche (20. Juni 2018)

Sorry war grad in den Alpen radeln - kann Bad Kleinkirchheim gut empfehlen...... Kommt bald wieder was von mir......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Juni 2018)

derSteffen schrieb:


> ... bietet ein, zwei schöne Strecken


muahahahahaha! der war gut! ein, zwei?`

du kannst von gundelsheim bis eberbach zwei dutzen sahentrails einbauen! und zurück nicht viel weniger!


----------



## derSteffen (20. Juni 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> muahahahahaha! der war gut! ein, zwei?`
> 
> du kannst von gundelsheim bis eberbach zwei dutzen sahentrails einbauen! und zurück nicht viel weniger!



Deshalb der smilie


----------



## sharky (20. Juni 2018)

da ich deiner startpunkt-angabe nach schließe, dass du aus offenau kommst, war ich mir net sicher, ob du das nicht ernst meinst


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Juni 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> muahahahahaha! der war gut! ein, zwei?`
> 
> du kannst von gundelsheim bis eberbach zwei dutzen sahentrails einbauen! und zurück nicht viel weniger!


Mensch Mensch verrat doch nicht alles ....


----------



## hardtails (20. Juni 2018)

Platz mit Aussicht




Kennt sie wer?





Die 5 nutzlosen Brüder




Natur pur (findet jemand das Rad?)




Doch noch Natur gefunden


----------



## Flo_Odw. (21. Juni 2018)

Sonnenaufgang in Laudenau am längsten Tag um 5:30Uhr.
War das schön heute Morgen. Wäre gerne im Sattel geblieben, wenn da nur die Arbeit nicht wäre. So war die Tour nach 21km un 56Min leider beendet.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Juni 2018)

Prima Schreibstil die RNZ ()

https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/sins...pfad-unter-die-raeder-kommt-_arid,367656.html


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Juni 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Prima Schreibstil die RNZ ()
> 
> https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/sins...pfad-unter-die-raeder-kommt-_arid,367656.html


Jaaaaa, nicht jeder Mountainbiker weiss was er darf......


----------



## Geistereiche (2. Juli 2018)

Habe gestern oberhalb des Roberner Sees ein neues Brückle für mich entdeckt.... nach über 25 Jahren......Mannmannmann!


----------



## qlaus (3. Juli 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> .. nach über 25 Jahren......Mannmannmann!



Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. Ist doch nett, wenn die altersbedingte Blickwinkelveränderung Neues erschließt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiler (4. Juli 2018)

Ein paar seltsam geformte Steine aufe Sonntachstour gefunden.


----------



## Bener (4. Juli 2018)

Wo isn das? Kenn nur die Säule am Felsenmeer...


----------



## qlaus (5. Juli 2018)

Ich denke das ist hier: https://www.openstreetmap.org/node/486125136

Unvergessen, dort habe ich mich vor Jahren die Treppe runter über den Lenker in die Brombeeren geworfen und mich gleich doppelt gefreut: bis auf multiple Akupunktur war nichts passiert und, viel wichtiger, es hatte niemand zugeschaut.


----------



## jr_hebboch (5. Juli 2018)

Bener schrieb:


> Wo isn das? Kenn nur die Säule am Felsenmeer...



Ich tipp mal auf die Heunesäulen bei Mainbullau

EDIT: Oups, zu spät.


----------



## Bener (5. Juli 2018)

Danke!


----------



## hardtails (26. Juli 2018)




----------



## Keeper1407 (29. Juli 2018)

Samstag Morgen im Odenwald - die jetzt noch kühle Luft beim Biken genießen...





Amorbach - Blick von der Sattelhütte





Auf einem Höhenzug...





Obwohl es gar nicht so sonnig wurde, waren es doch doch wieder über 30 Grad. Eineinhalb Liter Wasser mussten reichen...





Hier reichten am letzten Mittwoch keine 1,5 Liter Wasser...





als ein Flächenbrand einige Hektar Getreide vernichtete. Auslöser war vermutlich ein angrenzender Komposthaufen !?!





Zahlreiche Wehren aus Bayern und dem angrenzenden Baden konnten zusammen mit emsigen Landwirten die Feuerwalze kurz vor dem angrenzenden Wald aufhalten.


----------



## Paykatt (30. Juli 2018)

Ich war am Sonntag nach langer Verletzungspause auch mal wieder bei Mosbach unterwegs, nach dem 2. Platten war an dieser Stelle jedoch Schluss...


----------



## yam13 (30. Juli 2018)

Hier mal ein Bild von Gras-Ellenbach während der Rundstrecke Gr-E1.

Eine recht einfache Tour aber genau Richtig nach dem Feierabend.

Link zum anschauen und runterladen: Gras-Ellenbach (Gr-E1): 28 km · 580 Höhenmeter
Die Tour in meinem Komoot Profil: Feierabendrunde, Grasellenbachrunde Gr-E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (5. August 2018)

Heute war mal wieder eine Mountainbikeveranstaltung in Brensbach-Wersau.

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/aktuelles/178-9-odenwald-tour-in-brensbach-wersau

...wie üblich ein paar Impressionen der Tour, die eine 30 Km, und eine 50 Km Runde anbot.
























































Wer meint, geknipst worden zu sein, kann mch anschreiben wenn er sein Bild haben möchte.


----------



## Das-Licht (9. August 2018)

Wheeler von 1989, historisch passend, etwas modifiziert, in seinem Heimatrevier, bei Birkenau.  Wer braucht schon Federgabeln?


----------



## Das-Licht (26. August 2018)

Bilder von der RUM Tour gibts diesesmal im Thread dazu.


----------



## sharky (26. August 2018)

EU Bild aus dem Odenwald das man so sicher kein zweites Mal zu sehen bekommt


----------



## Das-Licht (26. August 2018)

...gibs zu... ...Du bist in Australien und bereitest Dich aufs Junglecamp vor...


----------



## fritzejoergel (26. August 2018)

Es ist im Sensbachtal ausgebüchst, gehört zu Meiers Bauernstube.
Ist aber wieder zuhause, laut Aussage vom Besitzer.
Oder es war ein zweites


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. August 2018)

Es ist dasjenige welche... das Bild ist zwei Wochen alt. Aber da schaut man morgens um zehn schon doof aus der Wäsche wenn einem mitten im Odenwald ein Känguru vors Auto läuft


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. August 2018)

Hatte das Viech Glück, dass Du Deinen Smoker nicht dabei hattest...!


----------



## sharky (27. August 2018)

känguru würde ich eher zu burger und steak verarbeiten


----------



## epic-mtb (2. September 2018)

Hallo!
Bilder aus einer ganz anderen Ecke des Odenwalds. Der geht ja, je nach Sicht, linksmainisch hoch bis zum Taubertal, also Wertheim. 
Der Hoi-Hopp, ein Gedenkstein, zwischen den Freudenberger Stadtteilen Boxtal und Rauenberg (eigentlich nahe bei Rauenberg). Der Grund für den Gedenkstein ergibt sich meines Erachtens aus dem 2. Bild. 



 


Immer gute Hopps über alle Hindernisse. 
wünscht
Walter


----------



## Mirror78 (9. September 2018)




----------



## MTB-Thomas (9. September 2018)

Oh,
Heubacher Hexenhäuschen


----------



## Bensemer (9. September 2018)

Erst bin ich gerutscht



Dann der Blick zurück zur Burg Breuberg vom Sophienhof aus.



Ich war das erste mal in der Ecke unterwegs aber hat schon Spaß gemacht.
Verpflegungsstationen waren am Sophienhof, Otzberger Kerb und Umstädter Döner


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (27. September 2018)

Traumwetter heute..............


----------



## Velociped (29. September 2018)

Monte Miau wirft seinen Schatten voraus.


----------



## heilmaenner (7. Oktober 2018)

Gestern irgendwo oberhalb von Bromisch auf der Br1...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2018)

heilmaenner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 780742 Gestern irgendwo oberhalb von Bromisch auf der Br1...


waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## heilmaenner (8. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 781228


Was willst du sagen?


----------



## F_Hecker (8. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 781228


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2018)

heilmaenner schrieb:


> Was willst du sagen?


du kennst "das leben des brian"? daraus stammt das bild...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> du kennst "das leben des brian"? daraus stammt das bild...



Und hast dich auch verkleidet und wirfst nun den Stein? @sharky


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Und hast dich auch verkleidet und wirfst nun den Stein? @sharky


um e-bikes mit steinen zu bewerfen brauch ich keine verleidung


----------



## locationmaster (9. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> um e-bikes mit steinen zu bewerfen brauch ich keine verleidung


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> um e-bikes mit steinen zu bewerfen brauch ich keine verleidung



Brauchst auch ne Selbsthilfegruppe wie Bruce "Sharky" für Stein werfende Bio Biker


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Oktober 2018)

...und ich wollte nix sagen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Brauchst auch ne Selbsthilfegruppe wie Bruce "Sharky" für Stein werfende Bio Biker


hä?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> hä?


Sag bloß du kennst Bruce nicht....


----------



## Velociped (9. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> um e-bikes mit steinen zu bewerfen brauch ich keine verleidung



Also ich finde E-Bikes klasse. 
Ich klemme mich da gern morgens in den Windschatten und mache mit meinem Klappi ganz entspannt Strecke. 
Es sollte mehr von den Dingern geben.


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Sag bloß du kennst Bruce nicht....


ich kenne chuck. aus früheren tagen sind mir jack und john noch bestens in erinnerung  aber bruce??


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ich kenne chuck. aus früheren tagen sind mir jack und john noch bestens in erinnerung  aber bruce??


Ei Ei Ei.... dein Avatar heißt Bruce  der hai. Und der hat ne Selbsthilfe Gruppe für vegetarische Haie


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2018)

ah... schön, dass ich das nach > 10 jahren auch mal erfahre  
ich bin ja auch so ne art vegetarier. sekundärvegetarier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (18. Oktober 2018)

Um Mal wieder Leben in die Bude zu bekommen

Ich sehe Herbst, ich rieche Herbst, aber fühlen tu ich keinen:



 


 



 

Irgendwann fahre ich es


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2018)

ist das letzte bild das felsenmeer bei ebersberg / bullau?


----------



## qlaus (22. Oktober 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ist das letzte bild das felsenmeer bei ebersberg / bullau?


Würde ich sagen, passt auch zum 2., das ist wohl auf der Bullauer Höhe mit dem Reisenbacher Sendeturm im Hintergrund.


----------



## qlaus (22. Oktober 2018)

Wegweiser sind immer wieder hilfreich:


----------



## hardtails (22. Oktober 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Würde ich sagen, passt auch zum 2., das ist wohl auf der Bullauer Höhe mit dem Reisenbacher Sendeturm im Hintergrund.


----------



## qlaus (23. Oktober 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


>



Wo ist denn das erste? Da tue ich mich echt schwer...


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2018)

das könnte ein waldweg zwischen felsenmeer und bullauer bild sein


----------



## hardtails (24. Oktober 2018)

vom felsenmeer richtung viadukt: der zweite querweg von oben gesehen,  aber auf dem weg liegen mehrere Bäume quer.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2018)

oder so


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (25. Oktober 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> vom felsenmeer richtung viadukt: der zweite querweg von oben gesehen,  aber auf dem weg liegen mehrere Bäume quer.



Ah, ok. Nicht auf meiner Strecke vom Viadukt zum Felsenmeer, ich nehme immer die "rote Hohl"


----------



## Velociped (2. November 2018)




----------



## Flo_Odw. (4. November 2018)

Alle Zwölfe. War ja fast herbstlich heut..


----------



## sharky (6. November 2018)

Velociped schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 790638


super bild! wo genau ist das?


----------



## Velociped (6. November 2018)

" super bild! wo genau ist das? "

Am Katzenbuckel, oberhalb von der Turmschänke.


----------



## sharky (7. November 2018)

Velociped schrieb:


> Am Katzenbuckel, oberhalb von der Turmschänke.


ach dann geht das bild ~ nach westen ins neckartal. dachte es wäre irgendwo das mümlingtal


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. November 2018)

M. E. geht der Blick Richtung Südost.
Das ist doch am zweiten Querweg vom Fahrweg Richtung Aussichtsturm hoch.


----------



## sharky (7. November 2018)

ja. und der weg geht etwa nach norden. der blick müsste, in richtung turm gesehen, 90° nach links sein. richtung HD rüber. richtung süden / südosten ist HN, da würde man das kraftwerk sehen, die hügel sind nicht da und auch keine windräeder


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. November 2018)

Da hilft nur eines: Ortstermin! 
Pack mal Dein Hardtail ein am 23.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. November 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Pack mal Dein Hardtail ein am 23.!


selten so gelacht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. November 2018)

Ups...! 
Kriegst eines gestellt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. November 2018)

Aber nur mit starr Gabel


----------



## sharky (7. November 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Aber nur mit starr Gabel


und DU bewegst deinen hintern gleich mit daher!  

@Geisterfahrer 
wenn ich ein ratt von dir haben kann, gern. dann kann ich endlich mal den träger vom dach machen und muss nicht das eigene mitschleppen
ich behandele das ding dann auch endlich mal artgerecht


----------



## Velociped (7. November 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> M. E. geht der Blick Richtung Südost.
> Das ist doch am zweiten Querweg vom Fahrweg Richtung Aussichtsturm hoch.




Blick nach Westen.


----------



## Velociped (7. November 2018)

Das Bild ist vom selben Standort aus gemacht, nur bisschen weiter nach rechts geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. November 2018)

Unterhalb der Tafel am Wanderweg  Richtung  Königstuhl. Der ist aber noch weiter links imo. Oder oberhalb dem katzenpfad 

Süd ost wäre ja Richtung Mosbach


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. November 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> und DU bewegst deinen hintern gleich mit daher!


Für mich brauchst nen abschlepper... noch nie so Schlapp gewesen (schweinehund) Gesundheit bla bla bla


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. November 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ich behandele das ding dann auch endlich mal artgerecht





MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Aber nur mit starr Gabel






MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Für mich brauchst nen abschlepper... noch nie so Schlapp gewesen (schweinehund) Gesundheit bla bla bla


Gut, Dein Rad hängen wir an das vom Fisch. Von wegen artgerecht und so...


----------



## sharky (8. November 2018)

so...


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eines: Ortstermin!
> Pack mal Dein Hardtail ein am 23.!



damit 



Velociped schrieb:


> Blick nach Westen.





MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Unterhalb der Tafel am Wanderweg  Richtung  Königstuhl. Der ist aber noch weiter links imo. Oder oberhalb dem katzenpfad
> 
> Süd ost wäre ja Richtung Mosbach



wäre die sache geklärt und der ortstermin theoretisch hinfällig. aber ich war dieses jahr noch kein einziges mal auf dem kabuggl 



MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> noch nie so Schla*ff *gewesen


korrigiert. wie findet deine frau das?


----------



## Flo_Odw. (11. November 2018)




----------



## qlaus (11. November 2018)

Wird eigentlich gerade irgendwo kein Käferholz gesägt? Am Viadukt war gesperrt und bevor es dunkel wird eine Asphalt-Einlage bis auf die Höhe:


----------



## sharky (11. November 2018)

Was für ein traumwetter


----------



## Geistereiche (12. November 2018)

Mülbener See gestern - da war er weg!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. November 2018)

Leergesoffen, weil Trinkflasche vergessen?


----------



## sharky (12. November 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Leergesoffen, weil Trinkflasche vergessen?


Wie meinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. November 2018)

Klick mal auf "ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen", dann dürftest Du den Zusammenhang verstehen.


----------



## sharky (13. November 2018)

ah... setz ihn doch auch auf ignore. dann verwirrst du mich nicht


----------



## Geistereiche (15. November 2018)

Wer ignoriert hier wen? Sharky etwa mich? Darf ich ihm dann das Tschüs anbieten?


----------



## Flo_Odw. (17. November 2018)

Ich trage mal was zum Thema bei


----------



## sharky (18. November 2018)

ei wo isch au deees? oster- / gersprenztal?


----------



## Flo_Odw. (18. November 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ei wo isch au deees? oster- / gersprenztal?


Ganz gut getippt. Aufgenommen zwischen Stotz und Gumpener Kreuz. Links oben ist Winterkasten, halb rechts oben Laudenau. Unten, im Vordergrund Gumpen und Gross-Gumpen.


----------



## hardtails (18. November 2018)

das war aber auch nicht schwer.
irgendwie. warum verstehe ich aber auch nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. November 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Ich trage mal was zum Thema bei


Recht hast Du! Hab das Bombenwetter auch nochmal genutzt:



Einfach nur herrlich auf dem trockenen Laub! (Wenn auch der Blick aus dem Fenster mehr als die tatsächlichen 4,5° C vermuten ließ...)





Der dürfte ja bekannt sein.


----------



## sharky (19. November 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


>


   ich liebe den blick gen norden. zumindest von da aus wo du das bild gemacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (20. November 2018)

Tour im nördlichen Odenwald:


----------



## sharky (20. November 2018)

schönes bike  
was ist das für eins?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2018)

Ghost SL AMR in Carbon, würde ich sagen. Nicht das ganz aktuelle Modell, weil das Sitzrohr noch den scharfen Knick hat und kein Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut ist.

Ach so: Ja, mir gefällt es auch! Bin ich schon ne Weile hier im Laden drum rum geschlichen...


----------



## Tshikey (21. November 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> schönes bike
> was ist das für eins?





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ghost SL AMR in Carbon, würde ich sagen. Nicht das ganz aktuelle Modell, weil das Sitzrohr noch den scharfen Knick hat und kein Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut ist.   ....



yepp, "slammerix" aus 2016, (ghost sl amr x10 lc), umgebaut auf 160/160 etc., außer rahmen, bremsen u. sattel ist nix original....


----------



## sharky (22. November 2018)

danke. schön aufgebaut :daumen. 

wo sind die affen denn daheim? aus den landschaftsbildern konnte ich leider keine ort ableiten


----------



## Tshikey (22. November 2018)

dankeschön!
die affen wohnen im rauch-zoo in freudenberg, (rauch-möbelwerke)
der talblick ist dann unterhalb vom "hohenstein" bei boxtal über den main nach collenberg / spessart :-(  
und die hütte widerum steht im bürgstädter wald, 
das war eine schöne herbsttour bei sonnigem wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. November 2018)

Tshikey schrieb:


> die affen wohnen im rauch-zoo in freudenberg


gut zu wissen. im ersten moment dachte ich schon, sie hätten @Geisterfahrer eingesperrt 



Tshikey schrieb:


> (rauch-möbelwerke)


von denen ist unser schlafzimmer. dass die gleich um die ecke produzieren, wusste ich garnicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. November 2018)

Mach nur so weiter! Ich leg für Samstag schon einmal den Seitenschneider statt ner Ersatzspeiche bereit. Und wenn Du meine Gabel aufmachst, beißt Dich der Dämpfungshamster.


----------



## hardtails (22. November 2018)

altes Ehepaar? 


dunkel und saukalt


----------



## sharky (23. November 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> altes Ehepaar?


seit 15 jahren


----------



## qlaus (25. November 2018)

War schöner als erwartet


----------



## Geistereiche (26. November 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> altes Ehepaar?
> 
> Den einen kannste ignorieren! Ist ein Scheidungskind!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. November 2018)

Ist ja fast ne Daily Soap hier .... 
mal im kraichgau gewildert


----------



## Geistereiche (27. November 2018)

Daily Soap? Da hätt ich wenigstens gewusst warum.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. November 2018)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Daily Soap? Da hätt ich wenigstens gewusst warum.....


gnhihihi ... einfach stur lächeln


----------



## Keeper1407 (27. November 2018)

Das Bild hat mich schier in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Ich habe nicht raus bekommen, wo die Aufnahme gemacht wurde. Jetzt habe ich es endlich gecheckt. Da drüben liegt nicht die Freudenburg, sondern die Collenburg!

Mal sehen, ob ich da am Wochenende mal hinfahre. Kenne eigentlich die Ecke, aber da oben war ich noch nicht. Tolles Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (28. November 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> gnhihihi ... einfach stur lächeln


Ich weiss zwar nicht was ich getan habe um ignoriert zu werden aber ich glaube das hilft mir weiter:


----------



## Tshikey (3. Dezember 2018)

Tour von heute vormittag:


----------



## Flo_Odw. (19. Dezember 2018)

Es war so traumhaft gestern. Mehr Glück mit dem Wetter geht nicht.


----------



## derSteffen (20. Dezember 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Es war so traumhaft gestern. Mehr Glück mit dem Wetter geht nicht.



So wars für mich am Sonntag, endlich mal wieder aufs Rad geschafft.


----------



## derSteffen (28. Dezember 2018)

Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts. Zumindest nicht das KWO im Hintergrund des ersten Bilds. Aber herrlich zu fahren bei dem Wetter <3


----------



## Eiler (30. Dezember 2018)

Heute mal etwas Radfahrn gewesen...


----------



## Michi0177 (6. Januar 2019)

Jemand zur Zeit irgendwo in der Mosbacher Umgebung unterwegs ?


----------



## derSteffen (6. Januar 2019)

Jawoll.


----------



## Michi0177 (6. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Jawoll.



Wo kommst du her und wo drehst du so deine Runden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSteffen (6. Januar 2019)

Fahre i.d.R. mindestens einmal die Woche - bei dem Licht gerade am Wochenende. Sobald es dann etwas länger hell ist auch unter der Woche. Bin aus Mosbach und fahre von Gundelsheim bis Eberbach links und rechts über die Hügel des Neckartals. Näheres dann gerne per PN


----------



## Michi0177 (10. Januar 2019)

Heute mal eine kleine Runde gemacht .. Burg Hornberg hoch und dann hinten durch den Wald wieder runter.


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2019)

home, sweet home... 

da fährt man aber bitte am stollen hoch und nicht faul die teerstraße


----------



## Michi0177 (10. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> home, sweet home...
> 
> da fährt man aber bitte am stollen hoch und nicht faul die teerstraße



Am Stollen kam ich wieder runter  

Hatte nur ne Stunde Zeit zum fahren.


----------



## derSteffen (10. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> home, sweet home...
> 
> da fährt man aber bitte am stollen hoch und nicht faul die teerstraße


Am Sonntag nehme ich ihn mal mit in den Wald


----------



## Michi0177 (10. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Am Sonntag nehme ich ihn mal mit in den Wald



Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Am Sonntag nehme ich ihn mal mit in den Wald


in welchen genau?


----------



## derSteffen (14. Januar 2019)

entweder Neckarmühlbach oder Neckarzimmern nach Gundelsheim oder beides.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Januar 2019)

Total die falsche Richtung zum „Feindes Land“


----------



## sharky (15. Januar 2019)

vor allem weil neckarmühlbach halt todlangweilig ist. da gibt es keine trails. außer den einen hinter der burg runter richtung schleuse...
der ist komischer weise aber nicht mal im gpsies drin


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Januar 2019)

Von Hüffenhardt runter nach Neckarmühlbach gibts auch was kleines Richtung Mühlbachtal.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Januar 2019)

Wo geht denn der in Hüffelde los?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Januar 2019)

Geht durch den Gewann Henkert (Altes Weinbaugebiet) ... ist jetzt ein Gartenlauben Eck.

Ich glaube aber das hilft dir nun nicht weiter


----------



## derSteffen (15. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> außer den einen hinter der burg runter richtung schleuse...
> der ist komischer weise aber nicht mal im gpsies drin



Den meinte ich. Dann rüber nach gundelsheim und am Steinbruch vorbei hoch zum Schäfers und weiter zur Burg Hornberg. 

Freue mich aber über bessere Tipps, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## sharky (15. Januar 2019)

auf dem berg gibt es auch ein paar minitrails. hinter dem hof geht der katzenpfad nach böttingen runter. dann die teerstraße hoch. an der kreuzung statt rechts zum m-berg links und nach 200m kurz nach dem parkplatz links runter in den s-kurventrail richtung neckar. umkringelt sind die trails. pfeil für die fahrtrichtung. der ausschnitt startet am weg vom freibad richtung sauwiese. der 1. kleine kringel füht dann ins tal und endet am steinbruch vorne


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Januar 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Geht durch den Gewann Henkert (Altes Weinbaugebiet) ... ist jetzt ein Gartenlauben Eck.
> 
> Ich glaube aber das hilft dir nun nicht weiter


Henkert kenne ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Januar 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Henkert kenne ich schon.



 -> PM


----------



## Michi0177 (16. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> auf dem berg gibt es auch ein paar minitrails. hinter dem hof geht der katzenpfad nach böttingen runter. dann die teerstraße hoch. an der kreuzung statt rechts zum m-berg links und nach 200m kurz nach dem parkplatz links runter in den s-kurventrail richtung neckar. umkringelt sind die trails. pfeil für die fahrtrichtung. der ausschnitt startet am weg vom freibad richtung sauwiese. der 1. kleine kringel füht dann ins tal und endet am steinbruch vorne
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 815344



Bin eben den "auf dem Bild obersten" Trail mal runtergeschossen. Leider sehr kurz und die blöden Treppen zum Schluss - fast hingepackt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Januar 2019)

Michi0177 schrieb:


> Bin eben den "auf dem Bild obersten" Trail mal runtergeschossen. Leider sehr kurz und die blöden Treppen zum Schluss - fast hingepackt



Hast dir gleich den schwersten Teil ausgesucht


----------



## Michi0177 (16. Januar 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hast dir gleich den schwersten Teil ausgesucht



Echt so 

Auf den ca. 300m hätte es mich ca. 5 mal fast auf die Schnauze gepackt inkl der Geschichte mit der Treppe 
Zudem ist mir dummerweise gestern WD40 vorne auf die Bremsscheibe gekommen, entsprechend die Bremsleistung aktuell, was bei so einem Trail ganz schön wichtig sein kann.


----------



## Michi0177 (16. Januar 2019)




----------



## Michi0177 (17. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand Lust morgen gegen 14 Uhr zu fahren ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Januar 2019)

Lust <> Zeit...


----------



## derSteffen (20. Januar 2019)

#ErkenntnisDesTages
Fährst du durch den Odenwald, pass auf, da wird die Sattelstütze kalt. Bis sie einfach den Betrieb (in dem Fall die Verriegelung) einstellt.


----------



## hardtails (20. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> #ErkenntnisDesTages
> Fährst du durch den Odenwald, pass auf, da wird die Sattelstütze kalt.
> Reverb halt!




Hier gibt es andere Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSteffen (20. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich rein mechanisch. Ist die 100mm Stütze der Hausmarke RFR von Cube, die mit dem Rad ausgeliefert wurde. Muss mal aufmachen und prüfen.


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hast dir gleich den schwersten Teil ausgesucht


also der erste teil ist anspruchsvoll aber nett. auf die idee, die treppe zu fahren, ist bisher keiner gekommen, den ich kenne


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> also der erste teil ist anspruchsvoll aber nett. auf die idee, die treppe zu fahren, ist bisher keiner gekommen, den ich kenne



jup, hab es auch noch nicht probiert.
Aber das technische lasse ich aktuell eh eher links liegen. Cruisen langt mir aktuell


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Cruisen langt mir aktuell


   so etwa??


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Januar 2019)

oder so ?
https://www.welt.de/motor/news/arti...rstoff-Mountainbike-Alpha-Mountain-Rider.html


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> oder so ?
> https://www.welt.de/motor/news/arti...rstoff-Mountainbike-Alpha-Mountain-Rider.html


man man man... wenn ich das lese "Speziell für Fahrradverleiher in *Bergregionen *wäre das Alpha Mountain Ride ein Zusatzangebot, mit dem auch *ungeübte Nutzer* mühelos die *Berge erklimmen* können"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi0177 (21. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> also der erste teil ist anspruchsvoll aber nett. auf die idee, die treppe zu fahren, ist bisher keiner gekommen, den ich kenne



Bin ja die Treppe auch nicht gefahren


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> man man man... wenn ich das lese "Speziell für Fahrradverleiher in *Bergregionen *wäre das Alpha Mountain Ride ein Zusatzangebot, mit dem auch *ungeübte Nutzer* mühelos die *Berge erklimmen* können"



Also die Großglockner hochalpenstraße geht bestimmt . Vom schachen herunter habe ich schon welche schieben sehen, was technisch nun nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll ist. Alles relativ... unglücklich geschrieben definitiv.

Nun wieder Bilder :-D nicht noch so ne Diskussion.


----------



## Michi0177 (26. Januar 2019)




----------



## Hoffes (26. Januar 2019)

Ich muss Mal mit euch fahren gehen


----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2019)

@Michi0177 
wo ist denn das?


----------



## Michi0177 (27. Januar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> @Michi0177
> wo ist denn das?


Waldweg zwischen Zimmerhof und Fünfmühlental kurz nach dem kleinen (ich glaube Bauernhof).


----------



## fritzejoergel (31. Januar 2019)

Gestern am Bikepark.


----------



## Michi0177 (4. Februar 2019)




----------



## Michi0177 (7. Februar 2019)

Gestern hab ich einen geilen Trail gefunden. Los gehts zwischen Hüffenhardt und Siegelsbach. 
Ist den schonmal jemand gefahren ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Februar 2019)

Michi0177 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 823919 Gestern hab ich einen geilen Trail gefunden. Los gehts zwischen Hüffenhardt und Siegelsbach.
> Ist den schonmal jemand gefahren ?



jup... imo nicht clever den so zu zeigen

Muss aber jeder selbst wissen

p.s. nicht böse gemeint  Nur meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi0177 (7. Februar 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> jup... imo nicht clever den so zu zeigen
> 
> Muss aber jeder selbst wissen
> 
> p.s. nicht böse gemeint  Nur meine Meinung



So gut ist er ja eigentlich garnicht


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Februar 2019)

Michi0177 schrieb:


> So gut ist er ja eigentlich garnicht



Nur Zitat: "geil" 

Darum gehts mir aber nicht. Aber auch wurscht, normal kommt da eh kaum einer hin.


----------



## Michi0177 (7. Februar 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Nur Zitat: "geil"
> 
> Darum gehts mir aber nicht. Aber auch wurscht, normal kommt da eh kaum einer hin.



Denke ich auch.


----------



## Michi0177 (11. Februar 2019)




----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2019)

ah der hohlweg zum m-berg hoch. haben sie mal wieder schotter rein gekippt... es gibt schönere auffahrten:







wo ist denn das letzte bild? ich dachte, ich kenne jeden mm da oben, aber der flecken??


----------



## Michi0177 (12. Februar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> ah der hohlweg zum m-berg hoch. haben sie mal wieder schotter rein gekippt... es gibt schönere auffahrten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 825485
> 
> ...



Ungefähr hier.


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2019)

muss zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich da vorne noch nie an der "kante" war. und das mit (ehem.) wohnsitz am fuße des bergchens...


----------



## Bensemer (20. Februar 2019)

Heute die erste Tour mit meinem ersten eigenen Aufbau. 
Stellenweise noch sehr schlammig und überall Holzfäller 


 


 


 
Grüße aus Bensem


----------



## dotzball42 (20. Februar 2019)

Sind die Wege/Trails am Ohlyturm wieder offen oder noch wegen Holzarbeiten gesperrt?

Viele Grüße ins Tal nach Bensem von oben auf dem Berg 

Hier ein paar Bilder von den letzten zwei Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (21. Februar 2019)

Ja, so wie auf deinem ersten Bild sehen 50% der Wege aus. Nicht schön im Moment


----------



## qlaus (31. März 2019)

Hallo? Noch Leben im Odenwald?  
War ja kaum etwas los heute.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. März 2019)

Alle noch im Winterschlaf


----------



## Das-Licht (7. April 2019)

Saisonopening der Bromischer Bike Buwe. Wer nicht dabei war ist selbst schuld.


----------



## hardtails (7. April 2019)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Saisonopening der Bromischer Bike Buwe. Wer nicht dabei war ist selbst schuld.



Danke


----------



## hardtails (10. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (10. April 2019)

...na wo das wohl ist...


----------



## tfdelacruz (13. April 2019)

Kann man die Rundstrecke bereits befahren?


----------



## hardtails (13. April 2019)

Schilder gibt es noch keine


----------



## fritzejoergel (13. April 2019)

Die komplette Beschilderung erfolgt erst kurz vor Eröffnung.
Trailschilder sind fast alle gestellt.


----------



## Horaff (24. April 2019)

...hat sich an der kompletten Beschilderung der MI1 was getan?


----------



## Das-Licht (25. April 2019)

Horaff schrieb:


> ...hat sich an der kompletten Beschilderung der MI1 was getan?



...nein. Die Strecke wird am 19.05. eröffnet. Nächste Woche geht es weiter mit den restlichen Trailschildern. Die komplette Wegweisung wird erst in den Tagen vor der Eröffnung erfolgen. Auch dann erst wird über die Geo-Naturpark Seite, und die Mümlingtalradler der GPX Track der finalen Strecke abrufbar sein. Das Ganze wird dann bestimmt hier in einem Thread zur MI1 nochmal kund getan.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eroeffnung-der-mtb-geo-naturparkstrecke-mi-1.882119/


----------



## Geistereiche (25. April 2019)

Mal wieder nach Galmbach - gucken ob's noch Geister gibt......


----------



## sharky (26. April 2019)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Mal wieder nach Galmbach - gucken ob's noch Geister gibt......


du meinst, außer dir?


----------



## Das-Licht (1. Mai 2019)

...1. Mai im Odenwald bei Schannenbach und Lindenfels...


----------



## Velociped (1. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (2. Mai 2019)

Velociped schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 857267


Uuuuups - wo war das denn?


----------



## Velociped (2. Mai 2019)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Uuuuups - wo war das denn?


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2019)

ist das der black-borsti-contact-point?


----------



## Velociped (4. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> ist das der black-borsti-contact-point?


Da haben die Wutzen gestanden. 
Sie hatten es nicht eilig, sich in die Büsche zu schlagen ... die wissen wohl, dass Schonzeit ist.


----------



## Bensemer (5. Mai 2019)

Burgensteig von HD beginnend Richtung norden. 

Königspython



Jakobswand



Hirschkopfturm




Am Ende waren es 66 Kilometer und 1300 Höhenmeter bei mäßigem Wetter. 
Happy Trails, Thomas


----------



## sharky (6. Mai 2019)

Odenwälder Stonehenge


----------



## qlaus (6. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> Odenwälder Stonehenge



Heidelbeerpfädchen?


----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2019)

ich meine es nennt sich so. von nähe bullauer bild startend... weißt du, was es mit den steinen auf sich hat? sehen schon komisch aus. und eine begrenzungsmauer da mitten in der pampa?

mich haben die pferdeäpfel auf dem trail erstaunt. das ist für die gäule doch sicher auch kein spaß, da lang zu müssen


----------



## hardtails (7. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> ich meine es nennt sich so. von nähe bullauer bild startend... weißt du, was es mit den steinen auf sich hat? sehen schon komisch aus. und eine begrenzungsmauer da mitten in der pampa?
> 
> mich haben die pferdeäpfel auf dem trail erstaunt. das ist für die gäule doch sicher auch kein spaß, da lang zu müssen



Ja

Und zum zweiten: Das bekomme ich auf dem Rad auch öfter gesgt, meist an den Stellen wo der Spaß besonders groß ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (7. Mai 2019)

Ja, den Pfad meinte ich.

Zu den Steinplatten: irgendwann stand dazu mal etwas im Blättchen, kriege ich gerade nicht zusammen. Hing glaube ich mit dem Treiben oder Hüten von Schweinen zusammen, kann aber auch daneben liegen.


----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Und zum zweiten: Das bekomme ich auf dem Rad auch öfter gesgt, meist an den Stellen wo der Spaß besonders groß ist


das geht uns wohl allen so. aber wenn ich mir den trail so ansehe und die spurbreite vom gaul und meinem rad nehme, hat der gaul da doch deutliche nachteile auf dem teils ja nur 30.40cm breiten wegchen. das vieh stapft da ja mehr durch die botanik als auf dem weg



qlaus schrieb:


> JZu den Steinplatten: irgendwann stand dazu mal etwas im Blättchen, kriege ich gerade nicht zusammen. Hing glaube ich mit dem Treiben oder Hüten von Schweinen zusammen, kann aber auch daneben liegen.


ahja... danke! interessant! aufwändige konstruktion, um ein paar sauen wegzusperren


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> das geht uns wohl allen so. aber wenn ich mir den trail so ansehe und die spurbreite vom gaul und meinem rad nehme, hat der gaul da doch deutliche nachteile auf dem teils ja nur 30.40cm breiten wegchen. das vieh stapft da ja mehr durch die botanik als auf dem weg
> 
> ahja... danke! interessant! aufwändige konstruktion, um ein paar sauen wegzusperren



Das dem Gaul egal  Elefanten sind auch schon über die Alpen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Mai 2019)

Exakt. Im Zweifel ist das Pferd deutlich geländegängiger als wir mit unseren Rädern.


----------



## sharky (8. Mai 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Das dem Gaul egal  Elefanten sind auch schon über die Alpen


erzähl doch mal, wie das damals war. du warst da ja dabei  


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Exakt. Im Zweifel ist das Pferd deutlich geländegängiger als wir mit unseren Rädern.


 klingt fast als hättest du ne vergangenheit im military-reiten 








aber ich vermute als gaul, nicht als jockey


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> erzähl doch mal, wie das damals war. du warst da ja dabei
> klingt fast als hättest du ne vergangenheit im military-reiten
> 
> 
> ...



Charmant wie immer. Hannibal (nicht der mit den Lämmern) mit dem Geniestreich (Taktik) du schmeichelst mir. Mit Esel funktioniert das noch besser, ja ich weees dat, kann auch mal nen Esel sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Mai 2019)

Kann jetzt noch jemand erdgeschichtlich erklären, wieso hier noch so'n Riesenmaulhai rumschwimmt, statt wie jedes anständige Fossil aus dem Mesozoikum im Kalkstein zu stecken? 
Bis dahin ist hoffentlich der Regen vorbei, und es gibt wieder Bilder.


----------



## hardtails (9. Mai 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Kann jetzt noch jemand erdgeschichtlich erklären, wieso hier noch so'n Riesenmaulhai rumschwimmt, statt wie jedes anständige Fossil aus dem Mesozoikum im Kalkstein zu stecken?
> Bis dahin ist hoffentlich der Regen vorbei, und es gibt wieder Bilder.



*Sharknado – Genug gesagt!*


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Mai 2019)

Okeeeyyy Bilder


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Mai 2019)

Schreckberg


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Mai 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Schreckberg



Sogar zum spazieren gut Aso... Bilder


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Mai 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> *Sharknado – Genug gesagt!*


Hab den zahnlosen Gammelhai schon auf "geblockt" - ist mir zu blöd!


----------



## Bountain Mike (13. Mai 2019)

Bilder vom Odenwald X mit den Wählemer Radler vom 10–12.05.2019

Etappe 1 von Grasellenbach/Wahlen nach Miltenberg 
Etappe 2 von Miltenberg nach Strümpfelbrunn
Etappe 3 von  Strümpfelbrunn über Eberbach, Rothenberg, zurück nach Grasellenbach/Wahlen


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2019)

Erdkühler... ...wurde heute abend eröffnet, und wir waren zufällig vor Ort als wir beim Ausschildern der MI1 unterwegs waren. 
Wasser und Apfelsaftschorle 1€ und Bier 2€. 
...und nein, ich sage nicht, wo das genau ist. Das darf Jeder mal selbst erfahren - im  Wortsinne.


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2019)

geile idee 

bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass jeder seine entnahme auch bezahlt. sonst hat sich das leider schnell erledigt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (25. Mai 2019)

Die Wildbratwürste in der Mühle im Höllgrund sind sehr zu empfehlen. 
Und das Beste ist, die haben Nachwuchs.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (30. Mai 2019)

Toller Vatertagsvormittag!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Mai 2019)

Stimmt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juni 2019)




----------



## Eiler (2. Juni 2019)

Kurz hinter dem hessisch-bayrischen Grenzübergang. Ist die bayrische Seite...


----------



## Bountain Mike (4. Juni 2019)

Tour zur XXL Bank oberhalb von Langenbrombach


----------



## Mathes66 (4. Juni 2019)

Gestrige Runde von Bad König nach Miltenberg und wieder an Main und Mümling gemütlich zurück.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Juni 2019)

Tolles bike


----------



## sharky (7. Juni 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 869456 Anhang anzeigen 869457 Anhang anzeigen 869459 Anhang anzeigen 869460


ah, die klassikerrunde incl. kabuggl und m-schlucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Juni 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> ah, die klassikerrunde incl. kabuggl und m-schlucht



Mit Umwegen über Robern / Mülben , Abwärts nach Eberbach


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (10. Juni 2019)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Juni 2019)

Feierabend Minirunde


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Juni 2019)

Junior Runde


----------



## Bensemer (20. Juni 2019)

Dieses Bild entstand 2 Minuten vor dem Gewitter und dem monsunartigen Regen. Leider kommen die 10 verschiedenen Farben der Wolken durch die Handy Kamera nicht besonders gut rüber.

Mittig über dem Bike ist das Auerbacher Schloss zu sehen.




Eine paar Minuten vorher strahlender Sonnenschein nahe Ohly Turm


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Juni 2019)

Im neckartal verschont geblieben, blieb trocken. Man hat es nur überall rumpeln hören. Die Wolken wirkten schon bedrohlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (21. Juni 2019)

Nicht unter Bäume stellen? War gerade weit und breit nichts anderes zur Hand


----------



## Bensemer (23. Juni 2019)

Heute morgen um 10 war Treffpunkt am Friedhof in Michelstadt. Ne knappe Stunde fahrt war das für mich, mal sehen ob sich "die lange Anreise" lohnt. Die kürzlich eröffnete Mi1ist das Ziel.
Erst mal über 2 Wiesen hoch in den Wald und schon weißt ein Schild auf den ersten Trail hin.



Hier führt der Trail noch komplett parallel zum Forstweg und ist eher weniger anspruchsvoll. Kein Wunder, das Mi1 Schild ist blau.
Das Schild am nächsten "Start" ist schon rot.



(Nur ein Screenshot weil ich mein Kumpel ausgeschnitten habe)

Eigentlich haben wir unterwegs wenig Bilder gemacht aber das musste fotografiert werden. Erst noch über den Namen gelacht und kurz drauf wurde das Centurion bockig und warf den Reiter ab.




Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Runde empfehlenswert ist wenn es am Abend vorher geregnet hat und man etwas wasserscheu ist. Falls nicht auf jeden Fall! Es waren überall Schlammlöcher, die Reifen sind an diversen Anstiegen durchgedreht, das Hinterrad hat laufend ungewollt versetzt, ultraglitschische Wurzeln, ...







Wir hatten richtig Spaß und werden definitiv wieder kommen. Das muss nochmal im trockenen gefahren werden.
Perfekt ausgeschildert. Das mit verschiedenen Farben zu kennzeichnen ist super. Warnhinweise bevor man zurück zu öffentlichen Wegen kommt.
23,12 Kilometer und 731 Höhenmeter laut Strava.
Wer es noch nicht gefahren ist, ab da hin, es lohnt definitiv.

Happy Trails, Thomas


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2019)




----------



## Das-Licht (29. Juni 2019)

Heute Bike&Burg in Collenberg. Wie immer eine klasse Veransataltung.


----------



## Das-Licht (29. Juni 2019)

...Doppelposting...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2019)

Endlich anständige Temperaturen....


----------



## Pusti (2. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder. Wir freuen uns, dass es Dir wieder bei uns gefallen hat.

Auf unserer Homepage www.bike-und-burg.de findet ihr noch zahlreiche weitere.
Wir sehen uns in zwei jahren wieder....

Gruß vom Team Bike & Burg


----------



## Bohlig (11. Juli 2019)

Am Hunnenstein Gh1


----------



## qlaus (12. Juli 2019)

Bohlig schrieb:


> Am Hunnenstein Gh1



<klugscheiß>Sorry, völlig falscher Thread, das ist auf der anderen Seite des Flusses, und muss in den Spessart Thread</klugscheiß>


----------



## Tshikey (12. Juli 2019)

.. falscher thread.. naja, die GH1 ist halt u. immerhin auch die einzige vom 'geo-naturpark bergstraße-odenwald' ausgewiesene strecke die eigentlich im spessart liegt, ein "odw-export" sozusagen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (12. Juli 2019)

Bohlig schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 883771
> Am Hunnenstein Gh1


Frag mal en einheimischen nach Hunnenstein der schaut erstmal dumm. Heuneschüssel,  Heuneschüssel und nix anneres.


----------



## Bohlig (13. Juli 2019)

Bü1 im Ourewald 
Seit ihr immer solche Drehmoment Apostel?


----------



## qlaus (13. Juli 2019)

Bohlig schrieb:


> Seit ihr immer solche Drehmoment Apostel?



Kette links, du bist auf einem guten Weg. Obwohl, das Maria-hilf-Ritzel hast du ja noch


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Juli 2019)

Tshikey schrieb:


> .. falscher thread.. naja, die GH1 ist halt u. immerhin auch die einzige vom 'geo-naturpark bergstraße-odenwald' ausgewiesene strecke die eigentlich im spessart liegt, ein "odw-export" sozusagen.....


Männers vergesst mir die Co1 in Collenberg ned....


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Juli 2019)

Hat hier eigentlich schon mal irgendjemand was vom MTB-Parcours Waldkatzenbach geschrieben, gehört?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Juli 2019)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich schon mal irgendjemand was vom MTB-Parcours Waldkatzenbach geschrieben, gehört?



Jo ist mini, direkt unter der Turmschenke am Sportplatz, zum üben Verein und Kids brauchbar.
guggst du hier:





						Aktuelles
					

VfR-Waldkatzenbach,Radsport,Fußball,Fittness



					www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de
				





Warst du eigentlich gestern unter der Neckarbrücke (Stelzenbrücke) Neckarelz so am Abend?


----------



## Velociped (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## Geistereiche (22. Juli 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Jo ist mini, direkt unter der Turmschenke am Sportplatz, zum üben Verein und Kids brauchbar.
> guggst du hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Moe - meinste mich? Nö ich war nicht radeln - kämpfe gerade mit einem Mähroboter......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juli 2019)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Moe - meinste mich? Nö ich war nicht radeln - kämpfe gerade mit einem Mähroboter......



Jo, kämpfst da schon das ganze Wochenende mit ;-) war ja schon Freitag.
Viel Erfolg. Ich bleibe bei meinen Staubsaugerroboter  geht 1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paykatt (23. Juli 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Warst du eigentlich gestern unter der Neckarbrücke (Stelzenbrücke) Neckarelz so am Abend?



Das trifft wohl auf mich zu


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Juli 2019)

Paykatt schrieb:


> Das trifft wohl auf mich zu



Hast auch so ein buntes Bike ?


----------



## Paykatt (23. Juli 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Hast auch so ein buntes Bike ?


Ein buntes schwarz mattes ja 
Aber die Hose war in Neon Farben


----------



## sharky (26. Juli 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meinen Staubsaugerroboter


ich auch. hat den vorteil dass mir "die roboter" auch mal was zu trinken bringt und die wäsche macht


----------



## ruppidog (26. Juli 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> …"die roboter"…



Bender !!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Juli 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Bender !!
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 889902


Bender beschde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (27. Juli 2019)

Donnerwetter.
Mächtig was los in der Atmosphäre.


----------



## Das-Licht (28. Juli 2019)

...hier ein paar Bilder vom heutigen MTB Tag in Rimbach. Trotz des Wetters waren bald 100 Leute da.


----------



## sharky (9. August 2019)

Sodele... bei fantastischem sommerwetter gab es gestern eine "kleine" klassikerrunde


----------



## Paykatt (9. August 2019)

@sharky Ist der Weg zur Burg in Binau denn wieder frei?


----------



## sharky (10. August 2019)

Paykatt schrieb:


> @sharky Ist der Weg zur Burg in Binau denn wieder frei?


Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Da waren wir nicht. Sind nach der margarethenschlucht oben auf asphalt Richtung Schreckhof


----------



## Das-Licht (10. August 2019)

...heute war MTB-Tag in Fürth. Wie jedes Jahr, eine gelungene Veranstaltung.


----------



## L+M (15. August 2019)

Ich war auch mal wieder in der alten Heimat unterwegs... Von Bad Friedrichshall nach Walldürn. Das meiste aufm Radweg, teilweise aber auch dem blauen X folgend durch den Wald.


----------



## Forsake (18. August 2019)

Habe die LI1 in Lindenfels getestet. Keine Bilder gemacht nur ein kleines Video.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. August 2019)

Ist der Trailanteil da wirklich so gering? Das lohnt sich ja dann eher nicht.
Danke für's Einstellen!


----------



## ulles (19. August 2019)

Gestern am Kaiserturm (auf der Neunkircher Höhe 605m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (19. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist der Trailanteil da wirklich so gering? Das lohnt sich ja dann eher nicht.
> Danke für's Einstellen!








						Website inactive
					






					mountainbiking.hpage.com


----------



## Forsake (19. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist der Trailanteil da wirklich so gering? Das lohnt sich ja dann eher nicht.
> Danke für's Einstellen!


Geht so - viel Asphalt oder Waldautobahn.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. August 2019)

Okay, also für die Katz, wenn man MTBiken möchte. Die Zeit kann nutze ich dann lieber für interessantere Strecken. Danke für's Testen und Mitteilen!


----------



## Das-Licht (25. August 2019)

In Hainstadt veranstaltete der WSV Neustadt wieder den jährlichen Breuberger MTB Tag. Es war, wie auch die letzten Jahre, eine klasse Veranstaltung. Wer nicht dabei war ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Forsake (25. August 2019)

Wo werden solche Veranstaltungen zusammengetragen - gibt es irgendwo einen Kalender, der "alle" Veranstaltungen enthält?


----------



## Das-Licht (25. August 2019)

...gibts hier, 





						Start
					

Mountainbike-Projekt des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald mit ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Rundstrecken und Verbindungsstrecken.




					www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de
				



...oder über Mundpropaganda oder Newsletter bzw. homepages der Vereine.


----------



## Bensemer (25. August 2019)

Danke @Das-Licht für die Bilder. Und trotz dieser "Gegenveranstaltung" sind über 100 Biker bis zu 10 mal den Melibokus hochgestrampelt und es wurde für einen guten Zweck gespendet. Es war eine feine Sache. Mit Bildern kann ich hier leider nicht dienen, habe nur ein einziges gemacht und was war beim Schlauch wechseln  Das spare ich euch

Edit: Ok, wirklich nah zusammen waren diese beiden Veranstaltungen geografisch jetzt doch nicht.


----------



## Eiler (2. September 2019)

Mal paar Treppen gefahren, am Sonntach ...


----------



## Orry (3. September 2019)

Wer fährt denn da mit 'nem Norco an der Burg Breuberg rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiler (5. September 2019)

Ja, die Location stimmt. Ist aber kein Norco - ist ein Transition Scout.


----------



## Orry (6. September 2019)

Hoppla...glaube ich hab Norco assoziiert, da die 'nen ähnlichen Farbverlauf haben. Steht ja groß auf dem Rahmen


----------



## sharky (19. September 2019)

Orry schrieb:


> Hoppla...glaube ich hab Norco assoziiert, da die 'nen ähnlichen Farbverlauf haben. Steht ja groß auf dem Rahmen


 

die treppe kenne ich sogar, aber ich hätte sie nicht mehr an der breuberg verorten können


----------



## qlaus (22. September 2019)

Odenwald für Fortgeschrittene: an welchem Weg steht dieses Steinchen?






nein, das Foto zeigt nicht den Weg, ich hab das Rad die Böschung hochgehoben
ja, die Kette ist auf dem Maria-hilf-Ritzel, Garmin meinte 20%


----------



## qlaus (24. September 2019)

OK, kleine Hilfestellung. Kann nicht glauben, dass niemand diesen markanten Brocken kennt.


----------



## sharky (30. September 2019)

ich kenne ein breitenbach am herzberg. aber sofern mir keine massiven, tektonischen bewegungen entgangen sind, was ich ausschließen würde, liegt das breitenbach nicht ansatzweise im odenwald. das andere ist ja bei hesselbach und im bayrischen odw. muss zugeben, das eck bin ich mehr mit dem crosser gefahren und nicht wirklich offroad. von daher: danke für den hinweis. da muss ich mal irgendwann hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (1. Oktober 2019)

Welches Breitenbach ist das? Breitenbuch, wie der von mir ignorierte komische Hai meint, isses ja wohl nicht......


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2019)

qlaus schrieb:


> Kann nicht glauben, dass niemand diesen markanten Brocken kennt.


Die Eingeweihten halten alle den Mund aus Angst vor den anderen Eingeweihten...


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Oktober 2019)

...im Odenwald gibt es mehrmals Breitenbach.


----------



## qlaus (3. Oktober 2019)

@Geistereiche Breitenbach ist auch von Breitenbuch zu erreichen. Oder aber von Watterbach über Dörnbach, wo es seit neuestem auch Trompetenbäume gibt, jedoch keine Agaven, wie sie dir aus dem Helm wachsen.

@sharky ich habe zwar keinen Crosser, aber für das weder für Stück vom Parkplatz am Bach entlang bis auf die Höhe, noch für den Pfad wieder runter nach Ernsttal würde ich einen haben haben wollen. Da bin ich mit meinem Treppenlift schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## qlaus (3. Oktober 2019)

So, war heute extra nochmal die Runde auf direktem Weg fahren (ohne den Mörschenhardt-Schlenker), zur Fotodoku. Wäre bis auf wenige Stellen wohl mit dem Crosser kein Problem. Oder muss man heute Gravel sagen?

Trompetenbäume im Herbst:





Im Gegensatz zu Bielefeld: Breitenbach existiert 





Dann war gleich die Sonne verdeckt und irgendwie herbstlich kühl.

Schönes WE!


----------



## Geistereiche (7. Oktober 2019)

Gott sei dank keine Trompetenbäume aussem Helm - aber was ist jetzt mit Breitenbach? Kannst mal ne Route zeigen?


----------



## qlaus (7. Oktober 2019)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Kannst mal ne Route zeigen?



Nö. Meine Touren teile ich nicht mehr. Darf sich jeder selbst welche zusammensuchen und Neues entdecken. Gibt es exzellente Werkzeuge im Netz...

Aber einen Tip kann ich dir geben: https://www.openstreetmap.org/node/746919913 Bitte, gerne.


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Oktober 2019)

Na das ist doch gleich noch mal besser! Many thank you big master! Das schau ich mir gleich mal an - in Farbe und bunt!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Oktober 2019)

KS <3


----------



## L+M (10. Oktober 2019)

@MoeOdenwald: Wenschdorf mit Blick auf Mil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (10. Oktober 2019)

Das ist Heidelberg!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Oktober 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das ist Heidelberg!



genau


----------



## L+M (10. Oktober 2019)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Oktober 2019)

Vom königstuhl


----------



## hardtails (10. Oktober 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Vom königstuhl


Das hab ich absichtlich nicht dazugeschrieben da ich nie weiß welcher welcher ist.


----------



## Velociped (27. Oktober 2019)

Die haben Größeres vor.


----------



## Andreas (28. Oktober 2019)

Velociped schrieb:


> Die haben Größeres vor.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 929469



Ja ja, und die Mountainbike Stollenreifen machen die Wege kaputt


----------



## sharky (4. November 2019)

Velociped schrieb:


> Die haben Größeres vor.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 929469


 ach du meine güte  die reifen haben aber auch mehr als 2m durchmesser, oder?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (5. November 2019)

Das ist die neue 29 b Größe für 2020?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. November 2019)

Würde meinem kleinen gut gefallen 
Fehlt nur noch der passende Sandkasten


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2019)

Ja ja, und die Mountainbike Stollenreifen machen die Wege kaputt 
[/QUOTE]
Hey, der Claas hält sich immerhin an die 2m-Regel. Wenn der durch ist, gibt's nen neuen 3m-Weg.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. November 2019)

Unendliche Ruhe im Odenwald


----------



## sharky (7. November 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der passende Sandkasten


am besten auch gleich noch ein passendes grundstück mit > 5000m² dazu


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. November 2019)

Sowas wie White Sands?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. November 2019)

Falls jemand ne Felge braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (9. November 2019)

" Unendliche Ruhe im Odenwald "


----------



## Eiler (10. November 2019)

Kalt und nass im Odenwald...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. November 2019)

Schön und kalt im Odenwald


----------



## Aninaj (10. November 2019)

Heute über den "Wolken"


----------



## sharky (11. November 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Heute über den "Wolken"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 936382Anhang anzeigen 936383


wow! wo ist das?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> wow! wo ist das?


Schriesheim / dossenheim Steinbruch ölberg Vermutung ?


----------



## Aninaj (11. November 2019)

Das obere Bild der Blick ins Schriesheimer Tal.
Das untere Bild ist (wie richtig von Moe vermutet) der Blick vom Ölberg in den Steinbruch und die Rheinebene.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. November 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das obere Bild der Blick ins Schriesheimer Tal.
> Das untere Bild ist (wie richtig von Moe vermutet) der Blick vom Ölberg in den Steinbruch und die Rheinebene.


Traumhaft dort. Tolles Bild


----------



## Aninaj (11. November 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Traumhaft dort. Tolles Bild



Aber auch nur so lange der Nebel die riesigen Anlagen der BASF, das Mannheimer Heizkraftwerk, die Kühltürme des nahen Atomkraftwerkes und was da noch so alles in der Rheineben rumlungert verdeckt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. November 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber auch nur so lange der Nebel die riesigen Anlagen der BASF, das Mannheimer Heizkraftwerk, die Kühltürme des nahen Atomkraftwerkes und was da noch so alles in der Rheineben rumlungert verdeckt



? Das Bild hat du dahingehend gut getroffen.

aber auch mit den Blick in den Pfälzer Wald finde ich es toll dort. Auch die Abfahrt zur Strahlenburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (11. November 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber auch nur so lange der Nebel die riesigen Anlagen der BASF, das Mannheimer Heizkraftwerk, die Kühltürme des nahen Atomkraftwerkes und was da noch so alles in der Rheineben rumlungert verdeckt


Industriekultur!


----------



## sharky (12. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Industriekultur!


ruhrpott rulez


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. November 2019)

Musst nur in die richtige Richtung schauen ... dann sieht es dort gar nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## sharky (25. November 2019)




----------



## sharky (1. Dezember 2019)

So... die kleine adventsrunde wäre auch erledigt   
Das szegediner gulasch auf dem mosbacher weihnachtsmarkt ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Eiler (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich wr heute im Odenwald unterwegs. Also die Trails sind soweit in Ordnung und können über Weihnachten ausgiebig befahren werden.


----------



## derSteffen (22. Dezember 2019)

Eiler schrieb:


> Ich wr heute im Odenwald unterwegs. Also die Trails sind soweit in Ordnung und können über Weihnachten ausgiebig befahren werden.



Stimme zu. Wenn man durch den Nebel sticht wird man hier und da auch von der Sonne verwöhnt!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Dezember 2019)

Gundelsheimer Weinberge am Samstag? Da war's echt schön! Gestern war's ja eher grau.


----------



## derSteffen (23. Dezember 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gundelsheimer Weinberge am Samstag? Da war's echt schön! Gestern war's ja eher grau.


Exakt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 954797


aaaaaaaaah... das gelobte land  

aber beleidigt es bitte nicht als odenwald


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2019)

Auch Samstag


----------



## derSteffen (25. Dezember 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaah... das gelobte land
> 
> aber beleidigt es bitte nicht als odenwald



Angrenzendes Gebiet  Als Mosbacher kann man sich mit diesem Thread gut identifizieren - auch wenn man mal in die andere Richtung losstrampelt.


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2019)




----------



## derSteffen (29. Dezember 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> aber beleidigt es bitte nicht als odenwald



Besser? 

Herrlicher Ausritt heute zum Jahresabschluss. Wetter war bombig


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

Stolzeneck runter macht Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSteffen (30. Dezember 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Stolzeneck runter macht Laune!


Für die Trails dort lohnt sich auch die Anfahrt über die eine oder andere Waldautobahn...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Dezember 2019)

Wenn Du von Reichenbuch aus das Seebachtal runter fährst bis Gerich, verringert sich der Anteil an Autobahn. Aber kennst Du wahrscheinlich eh schon.


----------



## derSteffen (30. Dezember 2019)

Wir fahren an der alten MFD rein in den Weinberg und die Ludolfsklinge hoch, am höchsten Punkt dann weiter zum Eisenbusch, am Eingang der Magarethenschlucht vorbei bis zur Gericher Aussicht und da fast kerzengerade durch den Wald bis ins Tal und die Minneburg wieder hoch. 

Seebachtal musste ich tatsächlich nachschlagen - sind wir noch nicht gefahren - wird ausprobiert


----------



## Surferdeluxe (30. Dezember 2019)

sry, falscher Landstreifen.


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2020)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> sry, falscher Landstreifen.


Bei uns ist man immer richtig


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Bei uns ist man immer richtig


_Hust_


----------



## Surferdeluxe (1. Januar 2020)

Naja, fast. Bin ja gebürtiger "Heeschter"...

Frohes Neues


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2020)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Wir fahren an der alten MFD rein in den Weinberg und die Ludolfsklinge hoch, am höchsten Punkt dann weiter zum Eisenbusch, am Eingang der Magarethenschlucht vorbei bis zur Gericher Aussicht und da fast kerzengerade durch den Wald bis ins Tal und die Minneburg wieder hoch.
> 
> Seebachtal musste ich tatsächlich nachschlagen - sind wir noch nicht gefahren - wird ausprobiert


Kenne jetzt namentlich nicht jede von dir genannte Örtlichkeit. Aber der Beschreibung  nach habe ich die Vermutung dass ihr da das beste auslasst. Oberhalb des seebachtals hat es auch noch ein paar nette Stücke die man mitnehmen muss

Müssen im Sommer mal eine mosbacher ausfahrt machen. Nicht mal bis zum kabuggl. Rund um MOS findet sich ja auch genug


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2020)

So... die neujahrsrunde war top


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Januar 2020)

Bullau ist ein tolles Eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Bullau ist ein tolles Eck


Dann komm doch mal vorbei


----------



## Bensemer (1. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 956330


Ist die Mi1 ernsthaft fahrbar mit einem Graveler/Crosser? Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## derSteffen (1. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank @sharky für diesen tollen Tipp! Bin heute direkt mal durch, du hattest recht, das beste haben wir bisher ausgelassen. 

Frohes Neues allen!


----------



## derSteffen (1. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Müssen im Sommer mal eine mosbacher ausfahrt machen. Nicht mal bis zum kabuggl. Rund um MOS findet sich ja auch genug



Bin sehr gern dabei!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Dann komm doch mal vorbei


Wenn du nen Abschleppseil hast 
Versuche mich gerade so langsam an meinen smart Trainer wieder am Radfahren. Geholpere ist leider noch nicht drinnen...


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ist die Mi1 ernsthaft fahrbar mit einem Graveler/Crosser? Eher nicht, oder?


naja... es gibt Leute die da sicher mit dem Rennrad lang fahren  crosser ist möglich, aber nicht sinnvoll. Macht keinen Spaß. Und ich bin nur mal wenige meter einiger streckenteile entlang 


derSteffen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @sharky für diesen tollen Tipp! Bin heute direkt mal durch, du hattest recht, das beste haben wir bisher ausgelassen.
> 
> Frohes Neues allen!


Dir auch. Wo ist das bild genau aufgenommen?


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Abschleppseil hast


dachte du bist elektrifiziert unterwegs?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> dachte du bist elektrifiziert unterwegs?



Meinst ich soll dich damit abschleppen 
Jup so eines habe ich auch im Stall. Holprig geht leider trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Bensemer (2. Januar 2020)

Eher Grenzgebiet Bergstraße zum Odenwald




Der Ohly Turm müsst ihr aber gelten lassen   







In Reichenbach saßen zwei Jugendliche an einer Bushaltestelle: "das Bike ist Porno, Alter!" "Jo, mir geht's auch gut rein."    Für das Gebabbel bin ich zu alt aber ich fasse es als Kompliment auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSteffen (6. Januar 2020)

Heute mal in eine andere Richtung:


----------



## L+M (6. Januar 2020)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder im Odenwald unterwegs. Zwar nur zu Fuss, aber irgendwann schaff ich es auch mal mit dem Bike da rauf...



Aussicht vom Melibokus








Felsenmeer


----------



## qlaus (15. Februar 2020)

Sonnig und matschig ?


----------



## jmbracing (16. Februar 2020)

Ich bin aus dem Baskenland, Spanien, aber habe in Odenwald gewohnt, genau in Heppenheim. Das Bild dass ich hochgeladen habe ist in Spanien gemacht.


----------



## rayc (16. Februar 2020)

Genauso schlammig wie im Odenwald 

Wenig Schnee in den Pyrenäen?
Wie hoch sind die Berge im Hintergrund?

War 2mal in den Pyrenäen, aber bis ins Baskenland habe ich es nicht gepackt.

Ray


----------



## jmbracing (16. Februar 2020)

rayc schrieb:


> Genauso schlammig wie im Odenwald
> 
> Wenig Schnee in den Pyrenäen?
> Wie hoch sind die Berge im Hintergrund?
> ...



Wenig nein, sehr wenig   auf 1700m






Wo das Bild von mein Rad gemacht habe ist 686m (Strava+Garmin), also ich denke dass die Bergen können 900-1000m hoch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (16. Februar 2020)

Wir waren heute auch wieder im Odenwald unterwegs. Dachte eigentlich dass Sabine mehr gewütet hätte... Aber Rund um Amorbach waren die meisten Wege gehbar. Die Holzplattform an der Wildenburg kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht.


----------



## Bensemer (22. Februar 2020)

Heute war es warm genug um es 3 Stunden in kurzer Hose auszuhalten. Es wird so langsam warm. 














Grüße aus Bensem


----------



## Eiler (23. Februar 2020)

Lustiges Schild am Traileinstieg bei der alten Lauseiche...- "Einfahrt für E-Bikes verboten".


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Februar 2020)

Den Daumen gibt's nicht nur für den Kein-Strom-Aufkleber, sondern auch für das tolle Bike.


----------



## jmbracing (28. Februar 2020)

Ich bin schon wieder da mit ein paar mehr bilder aus Spanien! 





Mein deutsche rad, ein Cube (ex christian mager)









						Christian Mager - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





















Mehr info von dieses Platz hier








						Sanctuary of Arantzazu - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. März 2020)

Bei uns haben die Waldarbeiter heftig zugeschlagen:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. März 2020)

Hier war einmal ein Trail:



Also Waldautobahn...


----------



## sharky (23. März 2020)

ohje... da haben sie ja mal wieder randaliert...


----------



## qlaus (29. März 2020)

Gestern war mehr Frühling als heute ?


----------



## chainsawsally (29. März 2020)

Hallo,
Ich suche schon ewig diesen Weg ? wo ist der?
Bilder hab ich klauen müssen sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSteffen (29. März 2020)

Können uns per PN austauschen


----------



## Geistereiche (30. März 2020)

Der ist geheim......kann dir sagen wo er ist - per PN!


----------



## chainsawsally (30. März 2020)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Der ist geheim......kann dir sagen wo er ist - per PN!



Jetzt weis ich wo er ist, mache mich fertig und fahre ihn dann mal ??


----------



## Geistereiche (31. März 2020)

Ist doch verboten!!!!!!


----------



## ulles (31. März 2020)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Ist doch verboten!!!!!!


OK, dann grenzen wir mal ein:
1. verboten wg. 2m-Regel wäre am Neckar, ausser Hirschhorn ...
2. verboten wg. Corona wäre eher am Main

Ich tippe auf Neckar, auch wg. der zweigleisigen Bahnlinie ...

Edit: Neckar ohne Neckar, also dann ...


----------



## sharky (31. März 2020)

chainsawsally schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche schon ewig diesen Weg ? wo ist der?
> Bilder hab ich klauen müssen sorry


der ist da: 








Geistereiche schrieb:


> Der ist geheim......kann dir sagen wo er ist - per PN!


man kann auch unnötig ein geschiss aus nix machen


----------



## ulles (31. März 2020)

geheim, Sonnenschein, am Sonnen...?


----------



## sharky (31. März 2020)

...berg


----------



## Geistereiche (1. April 2020)

Verräter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (1. April 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> ...berg





Geistereiche schrieb:


> Verräter!


Sollte ich in diesem Leben noch einmal mit dem Bike ans andere Ende des Odenwalds kommen, dann werde ich diesen Verrat eiskalt auskosten


----------



## sharky (2. April 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1004677
> 
> Gestern war mehr Frühling als heute ?


früher war auch mehr lametta 



ulles schrieb:


> Sollte ich in diesem Leben noch einmal mit dem Bike ans andere Ende des Odenwalds kommen, dann werde ich diesen Verrat eiskalt auskosten


wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## ulles (2. April 2020)

Hm, knapp 400hm unterhalb und direkt nördlich des höchsten Gipfels im hessischen Odenwald? Fängt mit "K" an .


----------



## sharky (3. April 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Hm, knapp 400hm unterhalb und direkt nördlich des höchsten Gipfels im hessischen Odenwald? Fängt mit "K" an .


der höchste hubbel hier ist die neunkirchner höhe aber nördlich davon liegt nix mit "K". nur westlich 
dann wohnen wir ja garnicht so weit auseinander. wenn du mal in MOS ne runde drehen willst melde dich
ich kenne da jeden stein


----------



## L+M (3. April 2020)

*K*lein-Bieberau im Modautal könnte gemeint sein...


----------



## ulles (4. April 2020)

[QUOTE="sharky, post
man kann auch unnötig ein geschiss aus nix machen 
[/QUOTE]
*@L+M : 100 Punkte*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. April 2020)

Was ein wetterchen gestern


----------



## ulles (6. April 2020)

cooles Mittelgebirge ...
... und Bike


----------



## Geistereiche (6. April 2020)




----------



## Geistereiche (6. April 2020)

Kleine Runde am Schreckberg lang


----------



## sharky (6. April 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> ... und Bike


danke  
angesichts des schon vorher vorhandenen fuhrparks sowie meine, familiär und sonstiger beschäftigungen geschuldeten, zeitmangel zum biken ja eigentilch unnötig wie ein kropf. aber irgendwann war das "haben will" dann doch zu stark  

das ding hat sogar einen eigenen thread 






						Zurück in die Zukunft - ein Aufbauthread
					

hallo zusammen,  ich wollte euch an meinem neuen aufbauprojekt teilhaben lassen. viel spaß beim lesen :)  seit langem ging mir der gedanke durch den kopf, mein allererstes "richtiges" mountainbike, ein hot chili zymotic, wieder aufzubauen. am zymotic gefiel mir, damals wie heute, vor allem der...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## jmbracing (7. April 2020)

Spanien... wir können nur im roller trainieren


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. April 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> ngesichts des schon vorher vorhandenen fuhrparks sowie meine, familiär und sonstiger beschäftigungen geschuldeten, zeitmangel zum biken ja eigentilch unnötig wie ein kropf. aber irgendwann war das "haben will" dann doch zu stark


Dann hier mal noch ein aktuelles Bild vom Tropfen, der Dein Selbstbeherrschungs-Fass überlaufen ließ:





Das derzeitige Wetter ist echt eine gute Entschädigung für den patschnassen Jahresanfang.


----------



## sharky (9. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dann hier mal noch ein aktuelles Bild vom Tropfen, der Dein Selbstbeherrschungs-Fass überlaufen ließ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich sag mal nix. zumindest nicht hier


----------



## Tshikey (9. April 2020)

ehm. Wasserkraftwerk Lindenmühle am Mühlenradweg:


----------



## derSteffen (12. April 2020)

Neue und bekannte Wege ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (20. April 2020)

Ist jemand in letzter Zeit mal den Weg von Reichenbuch zum Wald-(Enten-)see gefahren?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. April 2020)

Leider zu wenig Zeit. Wieso, haben sie den auch verhunzt?


----------



## Geistereiche (21. April 2020)

Nö aber der Weg darunter hat sich künstlich verändert seit meinem letzten Besuch......


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2020)

Muss ich wohl mal wieder hin. Ich weiß nur, dass sich der allererste Teil oben im Reichenbucher Wald vor paar Jahren mal geändert hat, so dass man jetzt besser hinter dem Umspannhäuschen mit den Graffiti startet und unten die Einfahrt vom Waldweg auf die Seebachtrails. Aber das ist ebenfalls schon länger so.

Zum Thema "künstliche Veränderung": Schau Dir mal die Sprünge im Mosbacher Stadtwald an - Respekt an die Baumeister, wenn sie das alles springen können! Hoffentlich zerlegt sich keiner dabei!


----------



## sharky (22. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl mal wieder hin. Ich weiß nur, dass sich der allererste Teil oben im Reichenbucher Wald vor paar Jahren mal geändert hat, so dass man jetzt besser hinter dem Umspannhäuschen mit den Graffiti startet und unten die Einfahrt vom Waldweg auf die Seebachtrails. Aber das ist ebenfalls schon länger so.


der weg, wo man von reichenbuch her direkt auf der wendeplatte rauskam, wo heute dann die netten trails runter gehen, ist ja schon seit um die 15 jahren nicht mehr befahrbar.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2020)

So lange ist das schon her?


----------



## Geistereiche (22. April 2020)

Doch doch - mit der notwendigen Ausrüstung kann man den schon fahren. Wo einst ein Hardtail reichte und dann lange Zeit wirklich gar nix ging (Baumfällarbeiten) finden sich heute nette Sprünge und Anlieger bis zur Wendeplatte (2. Weg von oben) unten ein bisschen weiter.



Da ich auf so etwas nicht ausgerüstet bin  hab ich wohl ziemlich panne da ausgesehen...... Viel Spaß wer's mag..... Ich brauch die gebastelten Trails nicht - entweder ein Singletrail ist da und fahrbar oder nicht. Alles andere las ich links oder rechts liegen.


----------



## Velociped (22. April 2020)

Ja ja, die offenen Grenzen von Europa. 
Der Zaun verläuft zwischen den Gelbfüßlern und Weiß-Blauen auf der einen und den Bembels auf der anderen Seite. 
Und das hier im Wald .
Jetzt übertreiben sie es mit Corona.


----------



## sharky (23. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So lange ist das schon her?


wir werden sind alt



Velociped schrieb:


> Der Zaun verläuft zwischen den Gelbfüßlern und Weiß-Blauen auf der einen und den Bembels auf der anderen Seite.
> Und das hier im Wald .


badisch-bayrisch-hessisches grenzgebiet... wo warst denn da? schöllenbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (23. April 2020)

Dreiländereck Hesselbach würde ich sagen



Velociped schrieb:


> Der Zaun


ist seit dem Verkauf des Leining’schen Waldes und Auflösung der Wildfütterungen eigentlich vollends überflüssig. Leider wird die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes in diesem Gebiet meiner Beobachtung nach sehr intensiviert, das eine oder andere schöne Fleckchen ist schon ‘geharvestert‘. Schade drum.


----------



## Geistereiche (24. April 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> Leider wird die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes in diesem Gebiet meiner Beobachtung nach sehr intensiviert, das eine oder andere schöne Fleckchen ist schon ‘geharvestert‘. Schade drum.


Da sagst du was - im Moment wird gefühlt jeder Baum umgeholzt und jeder Waldweg mit Harvestern in ganz Nordbaden umgepflügt. Bei der Trockenheit fehlt bloß noch dass es der Schlagraum anfängt zu brennen...


----------



## emzeh10 (25. April 2020)

Roßdörfer Fischteiche


----------



## sharky (26. April 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> .
> .. Auflösung der Wildfütterungen eigentlich vollends überflüssig


Du meinst die Wildschweinfütterung zwischen würzberg und hesselbach?


Heute mal eine kleine Runde gedreht, deren Spaßfaktor leider durch sich lockernde Schrauben erst am Vorbau und dann an der Sattelklemme etwas getrübt wurde. So eine inspektion nach dem Einfahren hat schon ihre Berechtigung....


----------



## qlaus (27. April 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Du meinst die Wildschweinfütterung zwischen würzberg und hesselbach?


Jo, es gab in diesem Gebiet noch weitere, weniger bekannte Fütterungsstellen und Gehege im Gehege, ein wenig "off the beaten track".


----------



## sharky (27. April 2020)

Ein gehege im gehege? ?

Was wurde denn darin gehegt was man nicht mit den anderen zu hegenden gehegten hegen konnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (27. April 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Was wurde denn darin gehegt was man nicht mit den anderen zu hegenden gehegten hegen konnte?



Streng geheim, aber Obelix hätte seine Freude daran gehabt...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. April 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Ein gehege im gehege? ?
> 
> Was wurde denn darin gehegt was man nicht mit den anderen zu hegenden gehegten hegen konnte?


Aliens


----------



## sharky (27. April 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Aliens


das würde das hier


qlaus schrieb:


> Streng geheim, aber Obelix hätte seine Freude daran gehabt...


erklären. oder wurde da der oureweller wolf gehegt


----------



## qlaus (27. April 2020)

@sharky immer auf das Kleingedruckte achten


----------



## sharky (27. April 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> @sharky immer auf das Kleingedruckte achten


das auch noch in fast genau der hintergrundfarbe zu machen grenzt ja schon an unlauteres posten


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. April 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> @sharky immer auf das Kleingedruckte achten



Solange es nicht in Pfefferminz Soße ersäuft

Es grünt so grün


----------



## sharky (27. April 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Solange es nicht in Pfefferminz Soße ersäuft


im odw ein unwahrscheinliches risiko, da wächst kaum welche 




MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Es grünt so grün


greta wird sich freuen 
wobei ich mir wegen dem fehlenden regen echt sorge mache
gestern nach der "tour" musste ich das rad abstauben statt putzen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. April 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> im odw ein unwahrscheinliches risiko, da wächst kaum welche
> 
> 
> greta wird sich freuen
> ...



Soll ja nun kommen der Regen. Aber schon krass trocken. Vermutlich wird es eh wieder weniger als gedacht. Bei uns eh so ein trockenes Loch.


----------



## ulles (27. April 2020)

Krass trocken und viiieele tote und halbtote Bäume zwischen dem frischen Grün, hier bei Lindenfels ...
Leider ist auch der Wurzeltrail vom Lärmfeuer nach Hitlersklingen vernichtet, ein Kahlschlag bis zum ersten Schotterweg hat die Idylle planiert.


----------



## qlaus (27. April 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> der Wurzeltrail vom Lärmfeuer nach Hitlersklingen



Meinst du den:



??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (27. April 2020)

Zum Thema Trockenheit:





Da gabs schon deutliche Risse im Boden.
Wobei das thematisch eigentlich gar nicht hier rein dürfte, war es doch schon gar nicht mehr Odenwald, sondern bereits im Kraichgau. ?


----------



## ulles (27. April 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> Meinst du den:
> Anhang anzeigen 1029017
> ??


Nein, nicht den DH (grüne Raute), sondern den gestrichelten vom selben Startpunkt Richtung Süden (blaues Viereck), der nach Eberbach geht.


----------



## ulles (27. April 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Trockenheit:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1029068
> 
> ...


Der Übergang ist fließend ...


----------



## sp00n82 (27. April 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Der Übergang ist fließend ...


Nah, der (Kleine) Odenwald endet bei Nußloch/Wiesloch. Weiter südlich gibts dann nur noch so kleine Hügel. ?


----------



## qlaus (27. April 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> sondern den gestrichelten vom selben Startpunkt Richtung Süden (blaues Viereck), der nach Eberbach geht.



Das ist echt shyce, liegt auch auf einer meiner Standard-Runden.


----------



## ulles (27. April 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> Das ist echt shyce, liegt auch auf einer meiner Standard-Runden.


Vom Bildstock bis kurz hinterm Lärmfeuer gehts, und nach dem Schotterstück bin ich abgebogen, der Rest könnte OK sein. Aber das war echt so ein geiles Stück ...
Jedenfalls nix gutt für die erste größere Ausfahrt!


----------



## sharky (27. April 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Leider ist auch der Wurzeltrail vom Lärmfeuer nach Hitlersklingen vernichtet, ein Kahlschlag bis zum ersten Schotterweg hat die Idylle planiert.


   

Och neee... einer der wenigen wirklich schönen trails in der ecke... ist ja nicht so dass die so dick gesät sind


----------



## Eiler (30. April 2020)

Nachdem das Fahrrad die örtlichen Trails absolviert hat steht es nun am Bahnhof und ruht sich etwas aus. Im Hintergrund eine vorzüglich restaurierte Diesellok und das abschließende Hindernis.


----------



## qlaus (3. Mai 2020)

Hach, ist das schön grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2020)

Eiler schrieb:


> Nachdem das Fahrrad die örtlichen Trails absolviert hat steht es nun am Bahnhof und ruht sich etwas aus. Im Hintergrund eine vorzüglich restaurierte Diesellok und das abschließende Hindernis.Anhang anzeigen 1031773


bahnhof eberbach?


----------



## Velociped (6. Mai 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Krass trocken und viiieele tote und halbtote Bäume zwischen dem frischen Grün, hier bei Lindenfels ...
> Leider ist auch der Wurzeltrail vom Lärmfeuer nach Hitlersklingen vernichtet, ein Kahlschlag bis zum ersten Schotterweg hat die Idylle planiert.



Ja ja, im Odenwald stirbt so manches, nicht nur die Bäume ...


----------



## Eiler (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Velociped.
das ist in Bullau der Eutergrund - ein Hof mit ganz besonderem Flair. Erkenne ich am Bulldog.
@sharky - das ist der Bahnhof in Mischlstad


----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2020)

Eiler schrieb:


> ...das ist der Bahnhof in Mischlstad


jetzt wo du es sagst - hätte ich auch drauf kommen müssen  
die brücke in eberbach ist glaub ne ecke höher als in m.stadt


----------



## qlaus (7. Mai 2020)

Frankfurt in der Ferne





doch das Gute ist so nah


----------



## ulles (8. Mai 2020)

Ebenfalls ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (8. Mai 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ...


kein Eis in Neunkirchen?


----------



## ulles (8. Mai 2020)

Richtig, so nah nur olle 510s und ein Plastikratt 
Das "Hügelchen" im Hintergrund ist der Feldberg im Taunus.


----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube ich muss mal eine Runde mit euch drehen 
Die nordwestecke vom ourewald ist für mich terra x


----------



## qlaus (13. Mai 2020)

Hier findet jeder seinen Weg...


----------



## ulles (14. Mai 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> Hier findet jeder seinen Weg...


Ah, Zwölf Apostel!


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Mai 2020)

Auf nach Weg-Ende!


----------



## ulles (14. Mai 2020)

! In 10,7 km hört der Odenwald auf. 
gez. Odenwaldclub


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> ! In 10,7 km hört der Odenwald auf.
> gez. Odenwaldclub


wo steht das denn?


----------



## ulles (14. Mai 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> wo steht das denn?


Das müsste an den "12 Aposteln" oberhalb von Nonrod (Gem. Fischbachtal) stehen, so grob zwischen Groß Bieberau und Neunkircher Höh.
Edit: Der Rettungspunkt ERB152 hat mich erst irritiert, das scheint aber das äußerste Ende des Odenwaldkreises zu sein. Fotografiert in Darmstadt-Dieburg


----------



## qlaus (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo, der multidirektionale Wegweiser steht in der Tat bei den zwölf Aposteln auf der Nonroder Höhe (https://goo.gl/maps/BNso3HLr6VnPAYJL6).

edit: ob der Weg in Reinheim endet oder beginnt sei mal dahingestellt. Bei der Navigation von einem ins andere Tal sind die Markierungen schon bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (17. Mai 2020)

Crisis? What crisis?

Es gibt wieder Eis in der Waffel


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Mai 2020)

Irgendwie hat es mein Post verschoben ?
Anhang anzeigen 1044708

Mit dem was heute draußen los war, war echt nichts mit Krise. Radgruppen
10-15 Personen unterwegs


----------



## L+M (18. Mai 2020)

War heute auch mal wieder im Odenwald...


MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat es mein Post verschoben ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1044708
> 
> Mit dem was heute draußen los war, war echt nichts mit Krise. Radgruppen
> 10-15 Personen unterwegs


Hm... Ich war gestern auf dem Katzensteig unterwegs. Da war eigentlich nix von grösseren Personengruppen zu sehen. Ausser einer Motorradkolonne. Ich war überrascht wie wenig da los war...
Weil Galerie:


----------



## ulles (18. Mai 2020)

Die warn bestimmt alle in Eberbach, anstehen für Eis in der Waffel ...


----------



## L+M (18. Mai 2020)

Da war es auch recht ruhig...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Mai 2020)

Gutes Eis dort ?


----------



## Transporter87 (19. Mai 2020)

Hi

Hier mal lützelsachen


----------



## Bensemer (23. Mai 2020)

Die Aussichtsplattform vom Melibokus ist jetzt in Kästchen eingeteilt. Ob sich die Leute dran halten? Ich habe hier schon mehrere Corona Partys und Orgien gesehen ?



Schönes Wochenende


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> .... und Orgien gesehen ?


bei einer orgie hätte ich eher mitgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (25. Mai 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> bei einer orgie hätte ich eher mitgemacht


wie sieht das nach aktueller Gesetzeslage aus: reichts für nen Dreier


----------



## Bensemer (25. Mai 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> bei einer orgie hätte ich eher mitgemacht


Nicht unbedingt. Ich hätte den Altersdurchschnitt mit Anlauf gesprengt. Da waren Mädels dabei die mit Sicherheit noch nicht "legal" sind


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ich hätte den Altersdurchschnitt mit Anlauf gesprengt. Da waren Mädels dabei die mit Sicherheit noch nicht "legal" sind


beim lesen des ersten satzes dachte ich, da fand eine versammlung vom rentnerclub statt 
dass es das gegenteil ist  was machen die kinder denn in aller öffentlichkeit für sachen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Juni 2020)




----------



## ulles (7. Juni 2020)

Bergpolizei --> Mountain Police --> Mountain Bike Police  

Edit: Wou is doann des?


----------



## Velociped (7. Juni 2020)

Unterwegs gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Juni 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Bergpolizei --> Mountain Police --> Mountain Bike Police
> 
> Edit: Wou is doann des?



Stolleneingang "Brasse" Goldfischlehrpfad Obrigheim


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Juni 2020)

Und @Velociped war in Alt-Ferdinandsdorf!


----------



## sharky (9. Juni 2020)

Velociped schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1060412


wo ist denn das?


MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Stolleneingang "Brasse" Goldfischlehrpfad Obrigheim


ja? hätte jetzt auf den eingang von dem bahntunnel paar km weiter getippt. 
aber ich hab den stolleneingang nicht mehr so vor augen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juni 2020)

Ja, die Schilder sind aber auch recht neu. Sah mal anders aus.


----------



## Geistereiche (9. Juni 2020)

Früher - jaaaa früher konnte man vom (damalig nicht existenten) Mosbacher Kreuz aus durch den kurzen Tunnel am ehemaligen Brückenkopf auf dem Bahndamm bis Asbach laufen und ist dabei durch alle Tunnel gekommen. Heute ist nur noch der kurz vor Mörtelstein offen und endet in einem ziemlichen Gestrüpp mitten in Mörtelstein. Alle anderen Tunnel sind verschweißt, blockiert und zusätzlich wohl auch ziemlich einsturzgefährdet. Ich kann mich an den Eingang zur Brasse noch offen erinnern und 100 m weit haben wir uns da reingetraut so Mitte der 70er! Ich habe auch noch alle Tunnel durchradelt - mit einem funzeligen Licht auf dem Kopf.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juni 2020)

Jo … kommt immer wieder mal gut... war auch immer wieder mal zu, und dann wieder offen.


----------



## sharky (10. Juni 2020)

das portal der tunnelröhre ist immer wieder beeindruckend


----------



## jmbracing (21. Juni 2020)

Fast wie in Odenwald aber es ist spanien


----------



## qlaus (21. Juni 2020)

Klassiker-Runde heute


----------



## Roonieman (25. Juni 2020)

Heut mal in Bad Orb gewesen. Echt cool dort. Habs mir viel kleiner vorgestellt. Lob an die Trailbauer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (25. Juni 2020)

Wobei das dann ja eher Spessart wäre... ?


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2020)

derfati schrieb:


> Wobei das dann ja eher Spessart wäre... ?


Details


----------



## ulles (27. Juni 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Details


Wenn der Main und der Neckar nicht wären, gäbs nur *einen* Odenwald


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Juni 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Wenn der Main und der Neckar nicht wären, gäbs nur *einen* Odenwald


Hmm, was grenzt denn der Neckar ab? Hier unten gibts erstmal südlich davon den Kleinen Odenwald ab Heidelberg, aber der zählt ja eigentlich noch dazu (außer hier im Forum). Aber dann kommt ja erstmal nix mit Bergen und so, der Kraichgau ist nicht wirklich berühmt für seine Erhebungen und der Schwarzwald ist noch ein ganzes Stückchen weg. ?


----------



## ulles (28. Juni 2020)

Geologisch ist der Odenwald, der kleine Odenwald und der Spessart eins, und zwar eins von vier großen Gebirgen, die bei der Entstehung des oberen Rheingrabens aufgeworfen wurden.
Diese vier sind der Schwarzwald und die Vogesen (jünger, deshalb noch höher) im Süden und die Pfalz sowie Odenwald/ Spessart im Norden.
Der Odenwald ist das älteste dieser Gebirge und war einst mit dem Schwarzwald vergleichbar, ist aber inzwischen durch Erosion bis auf den Granit abgetragen, besonders im "Vorderen Nördlichen Odenwald", der auch "Kristalliner Odenwald" genannt wird. Im Rest aller genannten Gebirge gibt es meist noch den Sandstein, der jünger ist und vom Granit hochgeschoben wurde.
Das Rheinische Schiefergebirge lassen wir mal weg. Es geht ja um den Groß-Odenwald in den Grenzen vor Neckar- und Main-Durchbruch.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Juni 2020)

Also meintest du den Kleinen Odenwald, ok. Gehört für mich ja nicht nur geologisch zusammen, vom Königstuhl zum Weißen Stein (bzw. Heiligenberg) auf der anderen Neckarseite kann man ja fast rüberspucken.  ?


----------



## Roonieman (30. Juni 2020)

Haha oh darauf habe ich garnicht geachtet. Dachte nur ans richtige regionale Forum und dann eben Bilder. Hab das Odenwald wohl überlesen??


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Juni 2020)

Dolle Sache so ein Odenwald, selbst wenn der Teltschikturm mal gesperrt ist.?


----------



## Andreas (19. Juli 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Da waren wir nicht. Sind nach der margarethenschlucht oben auf asphalt Richtung Schreckhof



Weiss jemand ob der Wasserfall in der Margarethenschlucht im Juli noch Wasser hat, oder ist es besser im Frühling mal vorbei zu schauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laiti01 (19. Juli 2020)

Andreas schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob der Wasserfall in der Margarethenschlucht im Juli noch Wasser hat, oder ist es besser im Frühling mal vorbei zu schauen?


...derzeit trocken, dafür kommst du keine nassen Füsse beim durchqueren. Ist aber auch so sehenswert und der Weg dorthin hat eine schöne Aussicht (...ein bisschen Ponalestraße Feeling am Neckar)


----------



## laiti01 (19. Juli 2020)




----------



## Velociped (19. Juli 2020)

Jetzt bin ich schon 1/4 Jahrhundert hier in der Gegend, aber es gibt noch für mich neue Routen. 
Eine gute Entscheidung, damals.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2020)

Andreas schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob der Wasserfall in der Margarethenschlucht im Juli noch Wasser hat, oder ist es besser im Frühling mal vorbei zu schauen?


das kommt auf das wetter an. wenn es regnet, fließt meist auch wasser


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2020)

Velociped schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1085090
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schon 1/4 Jahrhundert hier in der Gegend, aber es gibt noch für mich neue Routen.
> Eine gute Entscheidung, damals.


wo ist das? sieht für odenwälder verhältnisse ziemlich tief und eng aus, das tal


----------



## ulles (20. Juli 2020)

Ihr da hinne said jo rischdische Schluchties, do muss isch a mol hie 
Edit: Kamme des foan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (21. Juli 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> wo ist das? sieht für odenwälder verhältnisse ziemlich tief und eng aus, das tal


Was du da unten siehst, ist Schöllenbach.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Juli 2020)

Ist ein nettes Eck. Kailbach Viadukt hat mir auch gut gefallen ??


----------



## Velociped (21. Juli 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Ihr da hinne said jo rischdische Schluchties, do muss isch a mol hie
> Edit: Kamme des foan?



Ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem Odenwald Du zuhause bist. 
Meiner sieht so aus. 

Ob man das fahren kann? 
Na ja, ein kurzer Gang hilft nach oben (sonst artet das in wirkliche Arbeit aus, das will ja keiner), und bergab sollten Deine Bremsen über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein, sonst wird es blöd.


----------



## ulles (21. Juli 2020)

Nördlicher vorderer ODW, Neunkircher Höhe, alles Granit. Leider beginnt hier eben ein "War on MTB", praktisch kein Trail ohne Verbotsschilder ...
Ich kenne mich bis Hirschhorn ganz gut aus, dann hörts aber auf. Würde gerne auch am anderen Ende des ODW eine runde drehn ...


----------



## ulles (21. Juli 2020)




----------



## hardtails (21. Juli 2020)

mein neuer lieblingstrail im odw


----------



## ulles (21. Juli 2020)

Meiner, wenn ich Mc Askill heißen würde 
(Felsenmeer bei Reichenbach)


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juli 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> mein neuer lieblingstrail im odw
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1086302


Sieht aus wie bei uns in HD ?


----------



## hardtails (21. Juli 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie bei uns in HD ?



Hier wurde erst letztens geklärt das das auch zum Odenwald gehört. 
War mir auch neu


----------



## Velociped (21. Juli 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich bis Hirschhorn ganz gut aus, dann hörts aber auf. Würde gerne auch am anderen Ende des ODW eine runde drehn ...



Kurz bevor Du in Hirschhorn bist, steht linker Hand ein verwittertes Holzschild "Vorsicht, Welt zuende". 
Lass Dich nicht irritieren, da kommt noch ein bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (21. Juli 2020)

Velociped schrieb:


> Kurz bevor Du in Hirschhorn bist, steht linker Hand ein verwittertes Holzschild "Vorsicht, Welt zuende".
> Lass Dich nicht irritieren, da kommt noch ein bisschen.


Als  gebürtiger Schwabe weiss ich, was in der Richtung noch kommt


----------



## Velociped (22. Juli 2020)

" Als  gebürtiger Schwabe weiss ich, was in der Richtung noch kommt "

Kann ich nachvollziehen, bei denen habe ich studiert. 

Bleib einfach im Hessischen. Das ist zwar auch eine finstere Gegend, aber zum Radfahren ganz nett  .


----------



## qlaus (22. Juli 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Als  gebürtiger Schwabe weiss ich, was in der Richtung noch kommt



Vermisst du die Kehrwoche oder die Maultaschen? Sei froh, dass du nicht im Emsland gelandet bist


----------



## ulles (22. Juli 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> Vermisst du die Kehrwoche oder die Maultaschen? Sei froh, dass du nicht im Emsland gelandet bist


Oh je, Grünkohl und Pinkel? Da ist mir der ✋ Käs mit Mussik lieber! Und diese Aussicht


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Als  gebürtiger Schwabe weiss ich, was in der Richtung noch kommt


ich auch  aber was mich aufbaut: ich bin nicht allein 




Velociped schrieb:


> " Als  gebürtiger Schwabe weiss ich, was in der Richtung noch kommt "
> 
> Kann ich nachvollziehen, *bei denen* habe ich studiert.


was heißt ´n da bei "denen" 



Velociped schrieb:


> Bleib einfach im Hessischen. Das ist zwar auch eine finstere Gegend, aber zum Radfahren ganz nett  .


na, wenn ich den zentralen odw mit dem neckartal vergleiche finde ich letzteres zum biken schöner



qlaus schrieb:


> Vermisst du die Kehrwoche oder die Maultaschen? Sei froh, dass du nicht im Emsland gelandet bist


----------



## Velociped (23. Juli 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> was heißt ´n da bei "denen"



Hast Du mal bei Teufels Großmutter zur Miete gewohnt? 

Und die alte Dame, in deren Wohnung unsere Nahbarin in Marburg einst eine Zimmer besaß, das sie an mich vermietete (_ Das ist eine lange, verworrene Geschichte, die so wohl nur bei den Schwaben passieren kann_), 85 Jahre alt, Bauch voller Krebs, Ausssicht auf noch 1/2 Jahr, musste mich um einmal Nebenkosten bescheißen. 
Das war sie Ihrer Ehre als Schwäbin schuldig  .  

Und dann die Sprache  ! (Wie sagte der Sachse? "Nu, alle hammsen Diealekt, bloß mir ham keen'.")

Aber mach Dir nichts draus, das ist alles nichts gegen die Oberhessen, bei denen ich aufgewachsen bin ... (Da guckste, gelle?). 

Wie sagte Obelix? "Die spinnen, die ... " 


(_Was ein Glück, dass ich keine Marotten habe._)


----------



## Andreas (25. Juli 2020)

laiti01 schrieb:


> ...derzeit trocken, dafür kommst du keine nassen Füsse beim durchqueren. Ist aber auch so sehenswert und der Weg dorthin hat eine schöne Aussicht (...ein bisschen Ponalestraße Feeling am Neckar)



Danke für die Info. Dann warte ich mal auf Regen oder dann eben im Frühling.


----------



## qlaus (26. Juli 2020)

Velociped schrieb:


> _...Was ein Glück, dass ich keine Marotten habe._



Macht nix, schwere Jugend gehabt zu haben geht als mildernder Umstand durch 

Gestern schnell noch ein Ründchen gedreht:


----------



## Eiler (27. Juli 2020)

Trialsektion im Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Juli 2020)

?Aktuell zwar nur laufend unterwegs, aber das Wetter ist momentan 1a im Odenwald


----------



## Bejak (30. Juli 2020)

Das ist aber eher nicht IM Odenwald, sondern AM Neckar?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Juli 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher nicht IM Odenwald, sondern AM Neckar?



Das ist das Tor zum Odenwald. Ja Neckar.
Oder im Neckar-ODENWALD-Kreis


----------



## ulles (30. Juli 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher nicht IM Odenwald, sondern AM Neckar?


Da der Neckar den ODW durchbrochen hat, ist das aber so was von IM Odenwald, würde ich sagen. Ohne Neckar wär's nur aufm O...


----------



## Geistereiche (31. Juli 2020)

Da wo der Moe sich rumtreibt ist's ganz knapp noch Odenwald......eigentlich ist Odenwald da wo Buntsandstein anfängt. N'zimmern gehört nicht dazu! Aber im Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis liegt's! Und nett radeln kann man da auch!


----------



## Velociped (2. August 2020)

Aber hier ist definitiv Odenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. August 2020)

Immer wieder gut... Mal wieder vorbei gefahren. Steht noch.


----------



## Bejak (2. August 2020)

Wo ist der Tunnel?


----------



## ulles (3. August 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wo ist der Tunnel?


Im "Kleinen Odenwald"???


----------



## hardtails (3. August 2020)

Der war doch schon öfter hier
Ist das nicht bei Obrigheim?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. August 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Der war doch schon öfter hier
> Ist das nicht bei Obrigheim?


Jo, Obrigheim / Mörtelstein.
Daher auch "immer wieder gut" ?


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (3. August 2020)




----------



## Bejak (3. August 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Jo, Obrigheim / Mörtelstein.
> Daher auch "immer wieder gut" ?


Ah, in Openstreetmap gefunden, leider außerhalb meine üblichen Reichweite. Darf der Tunnel einfach so betreten werden, keine Sperre? (Ist ja cool!)


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. August 2020)

Ja ist einfach so zugänglich


----------



## Geistereiche (4. August 2020)

Das ist der einzige der Tunnel (Erlesrain) der aufgrund seiner Kürze befahren werden darf - die anderen sind leider über die Jahre alle vernagelt worden.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. August 2020)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige der Tunnel (Erlesrain) der aufgrund seiner Kürze befahren werden darf - die anderen sind leider über die Jahre alle vernagelt worden.....



Ich glaube der zweite lange Tunnel nach Asbach ist mittlerweile nur noch mit Machete erreichbar ?

War immer wieder mal offen. Aktuell keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (4. August 2020)

Ich fahr mal hin......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. August 2020)

Bin gespannt. War dort ne Weile nicht mehr da ziemlich zugewachsen.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2020)

Können auch nicht gefährlicher als die Tunnels Richtung Finale Ligure sein. ?


----------



## Geistereiche (5. August 2020)

War gestern dort - das Ding ist so eingewachsen dass es fußläufig nicht zu erreichen ist. Habe versucht rechts und links der alten Trasse, die ja ziemlich tief im Boden versenkt ist zum Portal vorzuradeln - aber einen Trail gab's da auch nicht wirklich. Irgendwann habe ich mich nach Gefühl in die Büsche geschlagen und konnte das Portal schemenhaft sehen. Ist vielleicht im Winter dran zu denken aber im Moment eher ein Zecken-Hotspot.....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. August 2020)

Wie vermutet bzw. beim letzten Versuch (vor längerer Zeit) auch so erlebt.
Mit meiner Zecken Phobie eh nichts für mich


----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. August 2020)




----------



## Geistereiche (6. August 2020)




----------



## sharky (6. August 2020)

Velociped schrieb:


> Aber hier ist definitiv am AdW.
> Anhang anzeigen 1092896


Jetzt stimmts


----------



## Velociped (6. August 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Jetzt stimmts



AdW? 
Nee, so zentral liegt das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afr (7. August 2020)

Heute Mittag am Schächerstein bei Rütschdorf (Hardheim).
Ganz knapp aber gerade noch so im Odenwald.


----------



## hardtails (7. August 2020)

afr schrieb:


> Heute Mittag am Schächerstein bei Rütschdorf (Hardheim).
> Ganz knapp aber gerade noch so im Odenwald.
> Anhang anzeigen 1095433Anhang anzeigen 1095434Anhang anzeigen 1095435Anhang anzeigen 1095436




OK


----------



## qlaus (9. August 2020)

Frühstart um ?, da waren 3 h bei erträglichen Temperaturen möglich.







Dann schnell nach Hause und nicht mehr viel bewegen ?


----------



## epic-mtb (9. August 2020)

Heute Vormittag in Mainbullau!
So kann auch ein Dorfteich aussehen, zum Abkühlen kaum mehr zu nutzen. Dafür eine blühende Dorfmitte.


----------



## Geistereiche (10. August 2020)




----------



## epic-mtb (11. August 2020)

Galgen bei Mudau: Bei hellem Licht ein schöner Blick auf Mudau, was vermutlich ein paar Jahrunderte früher für Einige die letzten Ausblicke ihres Lebens bedeutete:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. August 2020)

afr schrieb:


> Heute Mittag am Schächerstein bei Rütschdorf (Hardheim).
> Ganz knapp aber gerade noch so im Odenwald.
> Anhang anzeigen 1095433Anhang anzeigen 1095434Anhang anzeigen 1095435Anhang anzeigen 1095436


das ist nicht mal so weit weg von alter und neuer heimat und doch gänzlich unbekannt


----------



## hardtails (19. August 2020)

Bald ist er weg


----------



## Velociped (22. August 2020)

Es ist schön im Wald.


----------



## derSteffen (22. August 2020)

soll wohl noch Odenwald sein


----------



## sharky (24. August 2020)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1103476
> 
> soll wohl noch Odenwald sein


ich dachte spontan an schöllenbach, ist es aber nicht. wo liegt das schöne fleckchen?


----------



## derSteffen (24. August 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> ich dachte spontan an schöllenbach, ist es aber nicht. wo liegt das schöne fleckchen?


Das ist die Klosterkirche in Hirschhorn am unteren Ende der Treppe vom Schloss kommend.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. August 2020)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Das ist die Klosterkirche in Hirschhorn am unteren Ende der Treppe vom Schloss kommend.



Da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen, aber klar ☝️?? geschickt Fotografiert.


----------



## sharky (27. August 2020)

die trails oberhalb der burg sind klasse, da kann man es schön fliegen lassen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. September 2020)

Junior Tour


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. September 2020)

Klasse Bike für den Nachwuchs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. September 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Klasse Bike für den Nachwuchs!



Definitiv ,geniales bike


----------



## Velociped (23. September 2020)

irgendwo


----------



## sharky (29. September 2020)

Velociped schrieb:


> irgendwoAnhang anzeigen 1121663


...im nirgendwo 


@MoeOdenwald 
nettes ratt  versägt dich der junior schon?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. September 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> ...im nirgendwo
> 
> 
> @MoeOdenwald
> nettes ratt  versägt dich der junior schon?



Nö noch nicht, aber dauert sicherlich nicht mehr so lange 🥳


----------



## Velociped (29. September 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> ...im nirgendwo



Doch doch, schon irgendwo. 
Das hier ist im Nirgendwo:


----------



## MTBpleasure (3. Oktober 2020)

Wie ist denn aktuell der Zustand der Mi 1 Runde? Heute hat es ja gut noch einmal geregnet. Total nass und schlammig oder eher feucht und noch gut fahrbar? Wie glitschig sind die Wurzeln? Heute zufällig jemand die Runde gefahren? Plane evtl. morgen das erste Mal die Runde zu fahren. Bin gespannt...


----------



## ulles (3. Oktober 2020)

wird gerade feucht sein, oder nass, oder beides, oder etwas weniger feucht, wo die Sonne draufgescheint hat. Aber morgen evtl. andersrum


----------



## MTBpleasure (3. Oktober 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> wird gerade feucht sein, oder nass, oder beides, oder etwas weniger feucht, wo die Sonne draufgescheint hat. Aber morgen evtl. andersrum



Du bist ja ein ganz ein schlauer. 
Ich frage nicht umsonst. Habe morgen einen Anfänger dabei und wenn es zu nass und glitschig ist fahren wir was anderes. Aber danke für deinen geistigen Dünnpfiff.


----------



## ulles (3. Oktober 2020)

"Wie glitschig sind die Wurzeln?", haha.
Komm mit dem Anfänger wieder, wenns trocken ist. Schwer genug für so jemanden dort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (3. Oktober 2020)

Als ich zum ersten Mal in Michelstadt die Mi1 gefahren bin war ebenfalls ein Anfänger mit. Wir sind im Herbst nach einer durchgeregneten Nacht gefahren. Er hat zwei mal ein kleines Stück geschoben, ansonsten war es okay. Ich denke das man es noch sehr gut fahren können sollte.


----------



## ulles (3. Oktober 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Als ich zum ersten Mal in Michelstadt die Mi1 gefahren bin war ebenfalls ein Anfänger mit. Wir sind im Herbst nach einer durchgeregneten Nacht gefahren. Er hat zwei mal ein kleines Stück geschoben, ansonsten war es okay. Ich denke das man es noch sehr gut fahren können sollte.


wenn das vor einem Jahr war, sahen die Trails evtl. noch anders aus als jetzt?


----------



## ulles (3. Oktober 2020)

Mein Apres- Trail Erlebnis am MI1 letztens, als noch Sommer war ...
... gegen den Staub


----------



## qlaus (4. Oktober 2020)

Es war eigentlich ziemlich genial heute, habe sogar noch zwei andere ohne Motor getroffen 




Abschlusssonnenbad am Ritterstein:




Es ist nicht wirklich nass im Wald, da fehlt uns hier noch sehr viel Regen.


----------



## Velociped (24. Oktober 2020)

Ab und zu ist es doch noch ganz schön.


----------



## Bensemer (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich war heute mal wieder "da" aber es lief nicht wirklich rund. Ab dem Wurzelpfädchen bin ich nur noch quer gerutscht (wahrscheinlich nicht nur aber gefühlt irgendwie schon). Entweder war ich einfach nicht gut drauf oder es lag an der Nobby Nic Schlamm Kombination.   






Immerhin konnte ich nochmal in kurzen Hosen und kurzärmligem Trikot fahren obwohl ich normalerweise immer so verfroren bin.
Happy Trails
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (1. November 2020)

Ich war heute auf dem Ha1 in Hardheim. Erstmal vorab, bin ich neidisch auf alle die so ein Trail vor der Haustür haben. Genial. Ich habe mir natürlich das beste Wetter ausgesucht, Starkregen ist auf dem Margarethentrail eher nicht so spassig. 

Zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen: Während dem langen Anstieg nach dem Wolfstrail zeigt an einer Abzweigung das Ha1 Schild gerade aus, obwohl die gpx einem nach links führt. Ich bin dann doch lieber mal dem gpx gefolgt und bin somit zun Einstieg des ersten Margarethentrails gekommen. Komme ich da auch hin wenn ich den Schildern folge? 

Die andere Sache ist die Sperrung des Verbindungswegs zurück nach Hardheim von dem Gasthof (Wolfshütte?) durch das Forstamt, mir blieb also nichts übrig als den Radweg neben der Landstraße zu nehmen - was mega langweilig war, und einem noch unnötige Höhenmeter beschert hat. Also: Nach dem letzten Trailspass zurück zum Schlosspark gibts nur noch Asphaltstrecke, wenn das länger so bleibt suche ich mir das nächste mal ein anderen Ausgangspunkt. 

Werde es aber eher bei guten Wetter angehen. Wolfstrail war noch super fahrbar, obwohl ich wegen dem Laub einmal falsch abgebogen bin und mitten in der Pampa war. Margarathentrails machen jedoch so kein Sinn, bin froh das ich dort ohne hinzufallen runter gekommen bin, die Sauerei hätte ich niemals aus dem Auto gekriegt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. November 2020)

Brauchbar heute 👍🏼


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. November 2020)

Schöne Tour!


----------



## ulles (6. November 2020)

Der vordere nördliche ist mal wieder dran.


Edith: saukalt, Dauerfrost im Schatten, sieht gar nicht so aus ..


----------



## Velociped (7. November 2020)

im finst'ren Tann



schön, kalt


----------



## sharky (9. November 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1143448Anhang anzeigen 1143449Anhang anzeigen 1143455Anhang anzeigen 1143456Anhang anzeigen 1143457Anhang anzeigen 1143459Anhang anzeigen 1143460
> 
> Brauchbar heute 👍🏼


 @MoeOdenwald sehr schöne tour, gefällt mir 

die burg ist zwingenberg? wo ist der rest?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. November 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> @MoeOdenwald sehr schöne tour, gefällt mir
> 
> die burg ist zwingenberg? wo ist der rest?


Von Reichenbuch Richtung Roberner See -> Mülben (See) -> Mt. 🐈 -> Dielbach Post -> Zwingenberg -> Minneburg -> Kleiner Odenwald. So war die Runde.


----------



## Velociped (16. November 2020)

Ausblick: Hell ist es immer woanders.


----------



## ichselbt (21. November 2020)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (21. November 2020)

ichselbt schrieb:


>


Mein Hometrail 🖕


----------



## ulles (21. November 2020)

ichselbt schrieb:


>


Ich war eine Stunde nach Dir da! Keine Ahnung, wie ich dann im Tal gelandet bin


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. November 2020)

Winterrad aktiviert ⛄ ungemütlich heute...


----------



## Velociped (26. November 2020)

...


----------



## epic-mtb (1. Dezember 2020)

Gestern am Saustallbrunnen: Hier war schon Winter, während in den Tälern von Main und Mud die Sonne schien.


----------



## ulles (1. Dezember 2020)

Kein Schneefoto? Ich bin auch zu faul, also gibt's einen Schuss aus der warmen Stube:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Dezember 2020)

Hat hier jemand Schnee gesagt ☃️❄️😎


----------



## Velociped (12. Dezember 2020)

Der Schnee ist weg. 


 Ist trotzdem ganz schön, da draußen.


----------



## ulles (12. Dezember 2020)

Velociped schrieb:


> ...
> Ist trotzdem ganz schön, da draußen.


Eben reingekommen. Keine Sau unterwegs, top.
Bike verdreckt, Hirn frei (für ein Apres-Bier).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (12. Dezember 2020)

Ein bisschen liegt noch in den Ecken





wenig Publikum und wenig Sicht auf der Höhe


----------



## Velociped (13. Dezember 2020)

" Keine Sau unterwegs, top. " 

Bestimmt? 
Als ich angehalten habe, um ein Fotomotiv zu inspizieren, ist auf einmal eine solche aus dem Gebüsch gestürmt und weg gerannt. 
Die hat keine 20 m von mir in der Dickung gehockt und wohl gehofft, dass ich sie nicht bemerke. 
Mein Stopp hat sie offenbar bewogen, ihre Hoffnung aufzugeben. 
Aber wie gesagt, weg gerannt. 

Schwein gehabt.


----------



## ulles (13. Dezember 2020)

FFM in der Sonne, die EZB blinkt. Wildsäu gibt's bei uns keine mehr, im Gemeindegebiet Modautal wurden 600 Stück geschossen. Da ist die Gefahr, von einer Gewehrkugel niedergestreckt zu werden höher, als von einem Keiler aufgeschlitzt zu werden.


----------



## qlaus (13. Dezember 2020)

@ulles geiles Foto! 

Edith sagt: zumindest auf dem Mobiltelefon. Digital-Zoom ist schon eine Krücke...


----------



## Velociped (14. Dezember 2020)

Zäh sind sie schon, die Odenwälder.


 






Also zumindest die Äpfel.


----------



## ulles (14. Dezember 2020)

qlaus schrieb:


> @ulles geiles Foto!
> 
> Edith sagt: zumindest auf dem Mobiltelefon. Digital-Zoom ist schon eine Krücke...


Eigentlich konnte man mit bloßen Augen jedes Fenster an den Hochhäusern sehen, aber die jämmerliche Linse des Smartphones ...
Nächstes Mal kommt die Nikon mit 🤨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2020)

obe


MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1154751Anhang anzeigen 1154750


für mich eine der schönsten aussichtspunkte der ecke. auch nachts sehr sehenswert


----------



## Velociped (20. Dezember 2020)

Auch 'ne Aussicht.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ulles (26. Dezember 2020)

Kaiserturm und Radarturm auf der Neunkircher Höhe.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Dezember 2020)

Einen guten Rutsch wünsch ich euch 🥶😎


----------



## ulles (31. Dezember 2020)

Ebenfalls _Gude Rutsch_ und scheißt auf 2020!!!
Alles wird gut.


----------



## ulles (3. Januar 2021)

Siedelsbrunn darf auch mal:
https://www.hessenschau.de/panorama...kehrschaos-geht-weiter,wetter-schnee-118.html


----------



## ichselbt (5. Januar 2021)




----------



## fritzejoergel (10. Januar 2021)

Michelstadt 1 heute morgen, 0 Grad, sonnig


----------



## Geistereiche (11. Januar 2021)

Hui war's kalt gestern auf meiner Tour zum Mülbener See! Und voll im Wald als wenn es was umsonst gib!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. Januar 2021)

Odenwald Mitte: Schnee


----------



## sharky (17. Januar 2021)

Das beste an der Tour war ein vorbei wandernder Rentner, der meinte, ich sei eine Seltenheit. Ich dachte, weil ich bei dem Schnee fahre. Dann kam: "Ohne Motor!"


----------



## Geistereiche (1. Februar 2021)

Kleine Mosbacher Runde gestern - aber schön war anders......


----------



## gvtsch (1. Februar 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Kleine Mosbacher Runde gestern - aber schön war anders......


Ist das diese eine Eiche? 
Wie heißt sie doch gleich... Geistereiche oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Geistereiche (1. Februar 2021)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Ist das diese eine Eiche?
> Wie heißt sie doch gleich... Geistereiche oder so ähnlich?


@gvtsch Der Name ist Programm!


----------



## gvtsch (1. Februar 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> @gvtsch Der Name ist Programm!


Habe ich gar nicht registriert 🙈😅 sorry


----------



## sharky (1. Februar 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> ...aber schön war anders......


Das erste Bild auf jeden Fall


----------



## Geistereiche (2. Februar 2021)

@spätzleshai: S.u.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. Februar 2021)

Schön zapfig heute ☀️🥶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2021)

Das Schleusenbild mit dem Dampf sieht mal echt stark aus!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. Februar 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Schleusenbild mit dem Dampf sieht mal echt stark aus!


Sah auch echt cool aus 😎 beeindruckend.


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Schleusenbild mit dem Dampf sieht mal echt stark aus!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## ulles (11. Februar 2021)

sharky schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


Geniale Architektur von Paul Bonatz, kommt echt gut!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Februar 2021)

Noch eine andere Variante...
Neckarzimmern "Dampfbad"


----------



## gvtsch (12. Februar 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Variante...
> Neckarzimmern "Dampfbad"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1205920


Da unten stehen Bänke?!
Schickes Foto und nettes Plätzchen. Das werde ich auch mal aufsuchen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Februar 2021)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Da unten stehen Bänke?!
> Schickes Foto und nettes Plätzchen. Das werde ich auch mal aufsuchen.
> 
> Grüße


Jep, da sind Bänke an der roten Linie entlang   (Neckarzimmern).

Auf der anderen Seite zur Notburgahöhle ist auch nett zum anschauen.
Die Hochhauser Straße allerdings mit dem Rad etwas "Kamikaze" vom Verkehr...
Was zum anschauen, aber nichts was zum biken einladen würde.


----------



## gvtsch (12. Februar 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Jep, da sind Bänke an der roten Linie entlang   (Neckarzimmern).
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite zur Notburgahöhle ist auch nett zum anschauen.
> Die Hochhauser Straße allerdings mit dem Rad etwas "Kamikaze" vom Verkehr...
> ...


Aber der Radweg oberhalb der Hochhause Str. ist Ok und bietet schöne Blicke 
Leider sind die Bänke auf der falschen Seite. Von Gundelsheim mit dem Croozer kommend ist der Weg nach Neckarzimmern echt nicht sooo schön. Oder ich kenne keinen passenden. Über die Staustufe ist mit Anhänger und Kind echt unangenehm.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Februar 2021)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Aber der Radweg oberhalb der Hochhause Str. ist Ok und bietet schöne Blicke
> Leider sind die Bänke auf der falschen Seite. Von Gundelsheim mit dem Croozer kommend ist der Weg nach Neckarzimmern echt nicht sooo schön. Oder ich kenne keinen passenden. Über die Staustufe ist mit Anhänger und Kind echt unangenehm.



Der Weg oberhalb ist sicherlich die besser Variante, der Ausblick wirklich gut. An der Straße wird echt schnell gefahren und sie ist leider zu eng. Und das Problem mit der Staustufe kenne ich leider auch ....

Da musste dann die Hassmersheimer Brücke zur Überfahrt dienen. Man kann dann vom Bahnhof Hassmersheim weiter fahren auf einem Schotterweg Richtung Neckarzimmern. Vorbei am Stolleneingang. unterhalb der Burg und der Stollenlüftung(?) - gelb markiert- geht der braun gestrichelte Weg. Das geht auch mit Hänger. In Neckarzimmern dann über die Hauptstraße gerade aus und man ist an der Staustufe.





Im Internet noch etwas zur Notburgahöhle (sie ist sehr sehr sehr klein). Muss ich selbst mal wieder hin.
Vor paar Jahren war dort eine Fledermaus drinnen... Daher im Winter eher meiden.

Notburgahöhle bei Hochhausen, Baden Württemberg (lochstein.de)


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Geniale Architektur von Paul Bonatz


Woher hat man solches Wissen?


----------



## ulles (12. Februar 2021)

sharky schrieb:


> Woher hat man solches Wissen?


Der hat auch den HBF in Schduagerd baut ...
... Und den fand ich ziemlich geil, schon als Kind. Leider ist er zum Steinbruch geworden.
Die Form der Wehre soll an Schiffe erinnern.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Februar 2021)

Als Kind fand ich die Schleuse auch immer extrem beeindruckend 👍


----------



## gvtsch (13. Februar 2021)

Nicht mehr ganz Odenwald, aber fast. Eine Staustufe den Neckar hinauf (bezogen auf die von MoeOdenwald abgelichtete Schleuse) befindet sich auf der befahrbaren Brücke der Übergang vom Landkreis Heilbronn in den Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis. Oder umgekehrt. 
Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht falsch hier gelandet und wenigstens noch grenzwertig unterwegs 😅


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Februar 2021)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1207187
> Nicht mehr ganz Odenwald, aber fast. Eine Staustufe den Neckar hinauf (bezogen auf die von MoeOdenwald abgelichtete Schleuse) befindet sich auf der befahrbaren Brücke der Übergang vom Landkreis Heilbronn in den Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis. Oder umgekehrt.
> Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht falsch hier gelandet und wenigstens noch grenzwertig unterwegs 😅


Am Michaelsberg ist es auch toll 👍
Selbst heute nur zu Fuß unterwegs.


----------



## Velociped (14. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich hatte ich einen ganz guten Kompromiss zwischen Grip und Rollfähigkeit gefunden. 
Aber neuerdings zeigen die Reifen Schwächen bei der Seitenführung.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Februar 2021)

Mal wieder die Schlucht... Heute leider total überrannt 😒


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2021)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1207187
> Nicht mehr ganz Odenwald, aber fast. Eine Staustufe den Neckar hinauf (bezogen auf die von MoeOdenwald abgelichtete Schleuse) befindet sich auf der befahrbaren Brücke der Übergang vom Landkreis Heilbronn in den Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis. Oder umgekehrt.
> Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht falsch hier gelandet und wenigstens noch grenzwertig unterwegs 😅


Home, sweet home  

Danke für das Bild


----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Mal wieder die Schlucht... Heute leider total überrannt 😒
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1208021
> Anhang anzeigen 1208034
> Anhang anzeigen 1208037


Super Bilder   

So habe ich die Schlucht bisher noch nie gesehen


----------



## hardtails (18. Februar 2021)




----------



## gvtsch (19. Februar 2021)

sharky schrieb:


> Home, sweet home
> 
> Danke für das Bild


Ach cool  
Meines auch


----------



## Bensemer (21. Februar 2021)

Der ist mir ja noch nie aufgefallen. Hab mal angehalten für ein Bild.




Selbe Stelle mit Blick Richtung Norden


----------



## qlaus (28. Februar 2021)

Man sagt, hier ist ein dreiviertel Jahr Winter und ein viertel Jahr kalt...


----------



## sharky (4. März 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1217795
> Man sagt, hier ist ein dreiviertel Jahr Winter und ein viertel Jahr kalt...


Würzberg?


----------



## qlaus (4. März 2021)

jo


----------



## sharky (5. März 2021)

dacht, würzberg wurde schon zugesperrt und sich selbst überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2021)

Ist das die "Raccoon City" des hessischen Odenwalds?


----------



## sharky (5. März 2021)

Eine city wird man weder im hessischen, badischen oder bayerischen odw finden


----------



## qlaus (20. März 2021)

In der Sonne angenehm, im Schatten schattig 😃


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. März 2021)




----------



## qlaus (20. März 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1231794



Eberbach?

Mit der grünen Flasche musst du aufpassen, damit dich die Style-Polizei nicht zu fassen bekommt 🙈


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. März 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Eberbach?
> 
> Mit der grünen Flasche musst du aufpassen, damit dich die Style-Polizei nicht zu fassen bekommt 🙈


Jo Eberbach.

Die Flasche ist ein eyecatcher 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. März 2021)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. März 2021)

Völlig von der Rolle... Oder besser als Zwift 👍


----------



## ulles (28. März 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Völlig von der Rolle... Oder besser als Zwift 👍
> Anhang anzeigen 1237694


Sind das die 36" Felgenrohlinge für die 2022er Innovation?!


----------



## ulles (28. März 2021)

Auf der anderen Seite des Odenwalds, mit Veste Otzberg.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. März 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Sind das die 36" Felgenrohlinge für die 2022er Innovation?!



Das wird der Hit 👍

Ist von der Drahtfabrik


----------



## ulles (28. März 2021)

36er Steel Rims von Odino Wheels, Grad gut genug für den Odenwälder Granit 😂😂😂


----------



## qlaus (30. März 2021)

Erste Feierabend-Runde 2021 und dann gleich in kurz  und mit Blümchen


----------



## qlaus (2. April 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1210580


Klebt nicht mehr, waren heute wandern und haben zum Kuchenessen drauf gesessen 👍🏻


----------



## qlaus (25. April 2021)

Grenzbrückenendausbau. Ob der Ersatz der Holzbrücke wegen der vielen Enduro-Mofas notwendig wurde?


----------



## ulles (25. April 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Grenzbrückenendausbau. Ob der Ersatz der Holzbrücke wegen der vielen Enduro-Mofas notwendig wurde?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1258361


Wie hässlich. In den 70ern war das ästhetische Empfinden im Wald noch einiges besser.
Aber passt gut zum Harvester Chaos allerorten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (25. April 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Wie hässlich. In den 70ern war das ästhetische Empfinden im Wald noch einiges besser.
> Aber passt gut zum Harvester Chaos allerorten ...



das ist so gebaut das der markus mit seinen truppen rüber kann wenn seinen feldzug startet


----------



## derfati (26. April 2021)

Wo ist dieser "Grenzübergang" nochmal genau?


----------



## qlaus (26. April 2021)

derfati schrieb:


> Wo ist dieser "Grenzübergang" nochmal genau?


hier


----------



## derfati (26. April 2021)

Super. Danke!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. April 2021)

Homeschooling Fach Sport...
(Oder Papa ich habe kein Bock auf das Sportblatt "10x Ball hoch werfen und fangen")

Dann lass halt biken 🤷‍♂️😎


----------



## Geistereiche (27. April 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Homeschooling Fach Sport...
> (Oder Papa ich habe kein Bock auf das Sportblatt "10x Ball hoch werfen und fangen")
> 
> Dann lass halt biken 🤷‍♂️😎
> ...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. April 2021)

Wobei der Junior mit seinem Alter noch unter das Raster fällt.
Das Beste was man als Pause bei dem Wetter im Homeschooling machen kann.

Das Aufgabenblatt "Sport" für daheim ist naja... wenig motivierend. Wenn auch nett gemeint. Nicht einfach gerade.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. April 2021)




----------



## Velociped (1. Mai 2021)

Passt auf, auch auf Waldwegen wandern die Kröten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (2. Mai 2021)

Velociped schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1263044
> 
> Passt auf, auch auf Waldwegen wandern die Kröten.


Blindschleichen sind auch unterwegs, bei d n aktuelle n Temperaturen allerdings sehr langsam. Hab ein halbsteifes Exemplar letztens Richtung Abendruhe getragen, war mitten auf dem Weg erstarrt 😨.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Mai 2021)

Tolles Foto der Kröte 👍


----------



## hardtails (3. Mai 2021)




----------



## qlaus (4. Mai 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


>



 das Rad habe ich gefunden 😎

Interessanter Weg, in welcher Gegend ist das denn ungefähr?


----------



## ulles (4. Mai 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> das Rad habe ich gefunden 😎


Ups, tatsächlich, ein Rad.
Dachte erst, es wäre Darth Vader 🤪
Edit: Vorderer Nördlicher? Bei den Magnetsteinen?


----------



## hardtails (6. Mai 2021)

der sechsthöchste Berg des odw ist nicht weit.
Aber das ist nur das kurze Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (6. Mai 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> der sechsthöchste Berg des odw ist nicht weit.
> Aber das ist nur das kurze Stück


Im Badischen gelegen mit einem Turm drauf?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Mai 2021)

Bissl um Mosbach herum geeiert..
Wenn sonst schon kaum Bilder kommen 😬


----------



## Velociped (9. Mai 2021)

Runter zus hatte ich das glatt übersehen, aber raufzus ist man ja ein wenig langsamer ...


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Mai 2021)




----------



## Geistereiche (10. Mai 2021)

So - hatte mir gestern mal die andere Neckarseite bis Eberbach vorgenommen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Mai 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> So - hatte mir gestern mal die andere Neckarseite bis Eberbach vorgenommen.



Lohnt sich auch 😎


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Mai 2021)

Und dann über den Katzenpfad von Eberbach heim.......


----------



## qlaus (13. Mai 2021)

Burgensuchbild


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Mai 2021)




----------



## qlaus (13. Mai 2021)

Wo steht denn die Lok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Mai 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Wo steht denn die Lok?


In Mudau am alten Bahnhof. War die alte Schmalspurbahn von Mosbach nach Mudau. Hatte den Spitznamen "Entenmörder".


----------



## Eiler (13. Mai 2021)

Weisst du das Baujahr? Und bis wann ist die Lok in Betrieb gewesen?


----------



## qlaus (13. Mai 2021)

Cool. Muss ich mal wieder hin, in die Ecke.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Mai 2021)

Eiler schrieb:


> Weisst du das Baujahr? Und bis wann ist die Lok in Betrieb gewesen?


Schau mal hier

https://www.ardmediathek.de/video/e...swr-fernsehen/Y3JpZDovL3N3ci5kZS8xODQ4MDM0OA/


----------



## L+M (16. Mai 2021)

Bei der Lok war ich gestern auch. Danke @MoeOdenwald  für die Inspiration! Allerdings war der Laden nebenan offen und der Parkplatz dementsprechend voll...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Mai 2021)

L+M schrieb:


> Bei der Lok war ich gestern auch. Danke @MoeOdenwald  für die Inspiration! Allerdings war der Laden nebenan offen und der Parkplatz dementsprechend voll...


Schade, das mit dem Parkplatz ist in der Tat etwas unglücklich für die schöne Bahn.

Schöne Bilder 👍


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Mai 2021)

Wo ist mein Mountainbike 🥴


----------



## qlaus (3. Juni 2021)

Heute mal grenzübergreifend unterwegs gewesen:





Donebach ohne Sendemasten ist doch recht leer , dann eben zum nächsten





viel los war da auch nicht





Mt. Miau nur aus der Ferne





und durchs Haintal zurück


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2021)

Einmal Blick aus dem Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (9. Juni 2021)

Blick auf Lützelbach  (Modautal), aber trotz Postkartenhimmel kein FFM und kein Taunus oder Vogelsberg zu sehen ...


----------



## qlaus (13. Juni 2021)

Heavy Metal im Wald 😃 Die Erdkabel zum Übergabepunkt sind noch nicht zu sehen, die Verbindungen zur Freileitung fehlen auch noch. Aber alles wieder ordentlich eingesät 🌱


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juni 2021)

Wow, brutal!


----------



## qlaus (14. Juni 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wow, brutal!


Naja, die Konstruktion soll ja auch

die bei einem Kurzschluss auftretenden Kräfte aufnehmen, ohne danach Schrott zu sein
> 60 Jahre in Betrieb bleiben können
halbwegs vandalismusfest sein

Der Netzbetreiber vergräbt eine 110 kV Kabelstrecke von Erbach bis zu diesem Mast oberhalb von Hüttenthal bzw Airlenbach anstelle einer neuen Freileitung. Kann man/frau ein 👍🏻 geben. Just my 5 ct


----------



## L+M (26. Juni 2021)

Auch mal wieder ein Stück vom Odenwald angekratzt:
Radweg von Bürgstadt nach Hardheim. Sehr schön zu fahren mit dem Gravelbike.


----------



## ulles (18. Juli 2021)

Schloss Lichtenberg, endlich mal wieder bei bestem Bikewetter 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (18. Juli 2021)

Es gab gestern auch fast trockene Abschnitte, gefolgt von Wasserlöchern in Tretlagerhöhe bei Vielbrunn. Blutegel anstelle von 🕷. 😃


----------



## Velociped (31. Juli 2021)

Dieser Tage ...


----------



## Velociped (1. August 2021)

Das war knapp. 
Ich hab's grade noch bis zur Holznermühle geschafft um mich unterzustellen.


----------



## qlaus (1. August 2021)

wir haben es bis nach Hause geschafft und uns die dunklen Wolken mit akustischer Untermalung im Südosten angeschaut. 😇


----------



## Velociped (25. August 2021)

Verflixt, die letzen Fotos hätte ich nicht posten sollen. Jetzt traut sich keiner mehr raus. 


Also hier mal was zum ankirren: 



Eine _mobile_ Drahtseilsäge. Davon gibt es genau zwei Stück und beide nur im Odenwald. 
Da sage noch einer, hier ginge es proviziell zu.


----------



## Liobal (31. August 2021)

Trails und Chemtrails (Teltschikturm, Wilhelmsfeld)


----------



## Bensemer (12. September 2021)

Das Gipfelkreuz erreicht   
Bin heute die Bb2 in Breuberg gefahren. Sehr entspannte Runde ohne Trails aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 675 Hm auf 26 Km.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. September 2021)

Mt. Miau





Geistereiche


----------



## Geistereiche (15. September 2021)

Ey weg von meinem Schild!!!!!


----------



## Velociped (21. September 2021)

Eindrücke vom Sommerende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. September 2021)




----------



## qlaus (25. September 2021)

Feierabendrunde gestern:





Schönes Wochenende für euch alle!


----------



## L+M (2. Oktober 2021)

Hier war auch schon mehr los...

BCH is da, wo alle ihren Abfall hinbringen! 





Bissl mehr gibt es da.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Oktober 2021)

L+M schrieb:


> Hier war auch schon mehr los...


Allerdings


----------



## qlaus (3. Oktober 2021)

L+M schrieb:


> Hier war auch schon mehr los...


Ist ja auch kaum mal ein Fahrrad hier unterwegs, jetzt fahren die Kids schon mit dem Mofa auf der Mi1 

Der Anhänger hat wenigstens auch zwei Räder


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Oktober 2021)

Ziemlich voll heute im Wald um Heidelberg 😳


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Oktober 2021)

Bei dem Wetter? War auch lieber Bogenschießen......


----------



## ulles (18. Oktober 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter? War auch lieber Bogenschießen......


Richtung Norden wars sonnig, aber in der Samstagsausgabe der Frankfurter Rundschau kam ein zweiseitiger Bericht über Neunkirchen, deshalb war das am Sonntag Nogo-Area!


----------



## Bensemer (18. Oktober 2021)

Wir sind gestern die F1 in Fürth gefahren. Es war extrem neblig und ziemlich kalt. Nicht schön. Aber die Runde hat Spaß gemacht, sind paar schöne Trails dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Oktober 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter? War auch lieber Bogenschießen......



Das Wetter ging.. trübe halt.
Es war aber voll um den Heiligenberg und Weißen Stein.


----------



## qlaus (18. Oktober 2021)

Jo, gestern war eher frisch 🥶

Ein Grund, beim ersten Sonnenstrahl sofort mal anzuhalten


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Oktober 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Jo, gestern war eher frisch 🥶
> 
> Ein Grund, beim ersten Sonnenstrahl sofort mal anzuhalten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1357076



Jo 👍 bei uns leider 0,0 Sonnenstrahlen. Im falschen Eck unterwegs gewesen. Trotzdem war es gut 😎


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Velociped (11. November 2021)

Schön war's heute Mittag. 
Vor allem schön kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (14. November 2021)

Heute war es auch schön

Schön neblig



Schön matschig

Und nicht zu warm 😃


----------



## Velociped (23. November 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Und nicht zu warm



Und doch erstaunt mich immer wieder das Paradox, dass es mit jedem Höhenmeter wärmer wird. 
In Physik hat man mir das Gegenteil weismachen wollen  .

Aber in der Tat ist es eher kühl.


----------



## Velociped (27. November 2021)

Vom Fahrrad aus ist das nicht zu entdecken. Man muss schon mal zufuß losziehen, um die Naturschätze zu sehen.


----------



## qlaus (28. November 2021)

Das Winterbaik ist vom Haken 🎅🏻




Schönen ersten Advent an alle 👋🏻


----------



## locationmaster (29. November 2021)

Velociped schrieb:


> ... dass es mit jedem Höhenmeter wärmer wird.
> In Physik hat man mir das Gegenteil weismachen wollen  .


Das nennt sich Inversionswetterlage. Da liegt die warme Luft über der Kalten = kalt und grau im Tal, mild und sonnig auf dem Berg.


----------



## Velociped (30. November 2021)

locationmaster schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Inversionswetterlage. Da liegt die warme Luft über der Kalten = kalt und grau im Tal, mild und sonnig auf dem Berg.


Nein, in dieser Regelmäßigkeit hat das mit Inversion nichts zu tun.
Es liegt viel mehr am Wirkungsgrad, genauer an dem von meinen Muskeln.
Ich könnte ja auch langsam fahren, dann würde ich oben frieren, wie es sich physikalisch gehört.
Aber wer will das schon?

_Was immer geschieht, 
nie sollt Ihr so tief sinken,
von dem Kakao, durch den man Euch zieht,
auch noch zu trinken. 
(Erich Kästner)_


----------



## Velociped (30. November 2021)

_Drauss'n im Wald 
da hat's an klan's Schneela g'schneit 
drauß'n im Wald 
drum is's so kalt._


----------



## Velociped (15. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Fahrkunst gefragt.


----------



## Eiler (26. Dezember 2021)

Mal den neuen Trail eingefahren... Hätte vielleicht nicht soviel das Hinterrad blockieren lassen sollen, zwecks Bodenschonung.


----------



## huzzel (27. Dezember 2021)

Das ist eben das Dilemma der modernen Forstwirtschaft. Früher (TM) hat man bis zum Frost gewartet, heute muss das Holz am Tag x am Weg liegen. Sowas kommt halt dann dabei raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (27. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht ist man früher auch einfach zu keiner Jahreszeit mir 15t+ Geräte im Wald Rum gefahren


----------



## cjbffm (27. Dezember 2021)

Wer so etwas macht oder zuläßt, hat definitiv nicht die Denkfähigkeit, die es braucht, um Wald bewirtschaften zu dürfen. 

Es ist nämlich keineswegs so, daß man bei einem derart zugerichteten Boden mit der Harke drübergeht und alles ist wieder gut. Vielmehr baut sich ein Boden über Jahrhunderte auf und besteht aus vielen Schichten mit unterschiedlichen Kleinstlebewesen und Mikroorganismen. Dieses Gefüge kann man auf diese Art und Weise am sichersten zerstören und das bekommt man durch oberflächliches Glätten nicht wieder hin. 

Das ist gesichertes Wissen, das man bei Forstleuten voraussetzen können sollte. 

Edit: Meiner Meinung nach sollte so etwas ernsthaft bestraft werden. 

Wer übrigens mehr zum Thema wissen möchte - bitteschön: 


			https://fnr.de/fileadmin/kiwuh/broschueren/Brosch_Bodenschutz_im_Wald_web.pdf


----------



## JensDey (27. Dezember 2021)

Lass uns in die Morgensonne rrreitn

Ok, es Sonnenuntergang.
Letzte Woche vor dem endlosen Regen.


----------



## JensDey (27. Dezember 2021)

Wetternachweis aus dem Westen vom letzten Winter

 mit Schnee bis in die Rheinebene


----------



## qlaus (27. Dezember 2021)

Eiler schrieb:


> Mal den neuen Trail eingefahren... Hätte vielleicht nicht soviel das Hinterrad blockieren lassen sollen, zwecks Bodenschonung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1393118Anhang anzeigen 1393119


Standortübungsplatz? 
Völlig irre


----------



## Eiler (27. Dezember 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Standortübungsplatz?
> Völlig irre


Ja, die Russen kommen. Alle 100 Meter so ne Spur auf 1,5 km länge.


----------



## cjbffm (27. Dezember 2021)

Eiler schrieb:


> Ja, die Russen kommen. Alle 100 Meter so ne Spur auf 1,5 km länge.


Wo ist das denn? Und vor allem interessiert mich, wer der Waldbesitzer ist. - Privat? Stiftung? Staat / Land / Gemeinde?


----------



## Eiler (27. Dezember 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn? Und vor allem interessiert mich, wer der Waldbesitzer ist. - Privat? Stiftung? Staat / Land / Gemeinde?


Besitzer - keine Ahnung. Ist bei Michelstadt/ Weiten Gesäß.


----------



## qlaus (27. Dezember 2021)

Eiler schrieb:


> Besitzer - keine Ahnung. Ist bei Michelstadt/ Weiten Gesäß.


das auch noch, ist ja bei mir um die Ecke. Kannst du bitte mal einen OSM Link zum ungefähren Ort einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiler (28. Dezember 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> das auch noch, ist ja bei mir um die Ecke. Kannst du bitte mal einen OSM Link zum ungefähren Ort einstellen?


Fahr einfach die Straße von Zell nach WG und schau nach rechts (links auch, aber nicht so schlimm) - kannste nicht übersehen. Hab die Fotos aber von oben, also Richtung Strasse, gemacht.


----------



## qlaus (28. Dezember 2021)

Danke


----------



## qlaus (31. Dezember 2021)

Matschige Standard-Runde zum Jahresende. 

Guten Rutsch an alle, bleibt gesund und immer obenauf! 🥳


----------



## Geistereiche (5. Januar 2022)

Schön war's am 31.12.21 am Brückle am Kirchenpfad.......


----------



## JensDey (7. Januar 2022)

Mittwoch oberhalb Schrießheim mit Blick Richtung MA und Pfalz


Gerstern, zwischen Wilhelmsfeld und Kohlhof. Sieht geil aus, schmeckt aber scheiße (nach Schlamm)

Auch gestern: vor ner 1/4-Stunde noch bei ordentlich Licht aus dem Wald gekommen und nun Lichttest 2022


_Edit: funktioniert bei euch der Bild-Upload mit FF auf Android auch nicht mehr? Habe die nun mit Chrome hochgeladen._


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Januar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gon (14. Januar 2022)

Heute mal über der Wolkendecke


----------



## JensDey (15. Januar 2022)

Wow, das geht im Odenwald?!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. Januar 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wow, das geht im Odenwald?!


War gestern an einigen Ecken so im Odenwald


----------



## gon (15. Januar 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wow, das geht im Odenwald?!


Habe ich so vorher auch noch nicht gesehen. Die komplette Rheinebene lag im Nebel.


----------



## JensDey (15. Januar 2022)

Cool, will ich auch. Immer, jedes mal.
Mal schauen, wie es um 16h ausschaut.


----------



## Geistereiche (17. Januar 2022)

S'Kirchel is scho schee, gell?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Januar 2022)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> S'Kirchel is scho schee, gell?


Hajooo


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Januar 2022)

Samstägliches Suchbild mit Rad - wer weiß wo das ist? Also nicht das Rat - die Location......


----------



## Velociped (22. Januar 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wer so etwas macht oder zuläßt, hat definitiv nicht die Denkfähigkeit, die es braucht, um Wald bewirtschaften zu dürfen.


Man muss das verstehen. Deutschland ist ein Exportland. Dem können sich auch Wald- und Landwirtschaft nicht entziehen. So dünn besiedelt, wie das Land ist, hätten die Bewirtschafter niemals genügend Abnehmer für ihre Produkte - haben wir ja am Preisverfall für Bauholz im letzten Jahr gemerkt. Die Waldbauern haben sogar Kanada mit Holz beliefern müssen in ihrer Not. Kann man verstehen, in Kanada gibt es keinen Wald. 
Für den Weltmarkt aber muss Masse her. Die bekommt man nicht mit Rückpferden. Da muss schon sowas aufgefahren werden. 





Und da so ein Kleinwagen nicht schwebt, gibt es halt ein paar Bodenspuren.


----------



## huzzel (22. Januar 2022)

Das ist ein Holzhacker, der fährt nicht in die Rückegasse, macht also auch keine besonderen Bodenspuren.
Der macht minderwertiges Holz und Giebel zu Hackschnitzel. Es passt also leider nichts von Deinen Anmerkungen 
Aber das ist schon ein richtig geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (23. Januar 2022)

@huzzel hast du dir schon mal die Tonnage von so nem Teil angeschaut? Was macht der mitten im Wald? Auf jeden Fall nix Gutes!


----------



## cjbffm (23. Januar 2022)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> @huzzel hast du dir schon mal die Tonnage von so nem Teil angeschaut? Was macht der mitten im Wald? Auf jeden Fall nix Gutes!


Ach was. - Die 200 Kilogramm, die der wiegt. Das ist nicht schlimm!


----------



## huzzel (23. Januar 2022)

Ja, die wiegen ein paar viele Tonnen, sind aber auch nur auf LKW-befahrbahren Wegen unterwegs (wie auch augenscheinlich auf Deinem Bild). Es würde auch keinen Sinn machen, da die Hackschnitzel mit LKW oder sehr großen Schüttgutanhänger angefahren werden. Da müssen die Wege gut und tragfähig sein.
Das ist und bleibt die falsche Maschine Deine Anmerkungen.
Bei einem Rückezug kann ich nicht Dir nicht wiedersprechen, aber ein Holzhacker, wie gezeigt, zieht keine Spuren in den Wald.


----------



## qlaus (5. Februar 2022)

… und ich sag noch: Fahr nicht so schnell!


----------



## qlaus (5. Februar 2022)

@cjbffm für die Frankfurter hab ich auch noch eins von heute: Skyline in der Ferne (war mit bloßem Auge besser zu sehen)





nur warm und trocken war es heute nicht , aber mal kein Regen


----------



## JensDey (5. Februar 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> … und ich sag noch: Fahr nicht so schnell!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1414715


Hat er etwa über dein schickes Schutzblech hinten gelästert?
An einem Nicolai schon grenzwertig.
Suche ja auch immer nach einer dezenten Lösung, um den Bobbes sauberer zu halten.


----------



## qlaus (5. Februar 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> …schon grenzwertig.


Samstags bei dem Wetter ist die Style-Polizei nicht unterwegs, insofern geht das nach dem „form follows function“ § durch.

Fürs nächste Foto mache ich es ab…


----------



## derfati (5. Februar 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> @cjbffm für die Frankfurter hab ich auch noch eins von heute: Skyline in der Ferne (war mit bloßem Auge besser zu sehen)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1414723
> 
> nur warm und trocken war es heute nicht , aber mal kein Regen


Ist das bei Böllstein?


----------



## qlaus (5. Februar 2022)

derfati schrieb:


> Ist das bei Böllstein?


Yep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (5. Februar 2022)

Schöne Ecke. Da bin ich letztes Jahr mal durchgegravelt. 👌


----------



## Eiler (17. Februar 2022)

Ungewöhnlicher Baum am Rande des Wegs - wächst nicht wie seine Kollegen nach oben, sondern quer.


----------



## Flauschinator (18. Februar 2022)

War bisschen böig gestern...

Aber trotzdem schön 😎


----------



## JensDey (18. Februar 2022)

Tapfer


----------



## fritzejoergel (22. Februar 2022)




----------



## fritzejoergel (22. Februar 2022)

Grenzwertig, der GRIP, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (13. März 2022)

Heute entdeckt, was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## fritzejoergel (3. April 2022)

_Sonne tanken ☀️😎_


----------



## huzzel (3. April 2022)

Ja man sieht es ganz deutlich, der Frühling kommt mit großen Schritten 🤪
Bild vom 02.04.2022

edit: waren fast 20 cm, zuviel für einige Bäume


----------



## JensDey (3. April 2022)

Am Weissen Stein wird heute wieder alles weg sein. Aus 15km Entfernung ist heute kein Weiß  mehr zu sehen.


----------



## JensDey (3. April 2022)

Ein bisschen Fisslkram haben wir am Kohlhof noch gefunden. Wetter war der Hammer.


----------



## jodi2 (3. April 2022)

So etwa so es bei mir vorhin um den Otzberg herum auch aus. Aber übel kalt für die Zehen nach 2-3h...
@huzzel wohin und wie hoch musste man denn gestern im Odenwald für so viel Schnee?


----------



## JensDey (3. April 2022)

Temperatur war meist top. Einige schattige Ecken ein bisschen frostig und der Aufbruch nach dem Stop auf dem Kohlhof war unangenehm.


----------



## huzzel (3. April 2022)

Ich bin mehr wirklich Odenwald, aber fast. Immerhin auf der richtigen Mainseite 😉. Spessart sind wir aber auch nicht und Frankenland auch nicht so wirklich. Wir sind 20 km westlich von Würzburg, das Bild entstand auf ca. 300 m NN.


----------



## Bensemer (6. April 2022)

Vom Melibokus freie Sicht bis Zwingenberg 





Und unterwegs einen neuen Freund getroffen


----------



## jodi2 (6. April 2022)

Toll! Hab erst einmal einen live gesehen, beim Kleinen Felsenmeer so richtig nass und im Dauerregen, da weiß ich ja, was mich heute Mittag für eine Matsche erwartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (6. April 2022)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Toll! Hab erst einmal einen live gesehen, beim Kleinen Felsenmeer so richtig nass und im Dauerregen, da weiß ich ja, was mich heute Mittag für eine Matsche erwartet...


Hätte vor 2 beinahe einen auf ner Schotterpiste überfahren.


----------



## Tobi262 (6. April 2022)

Melibokus am Abend und Schnee von Sonntag bei Knoden


----------



## huzzel (9. April 2022)

Jetzt kommt der Frühling aber wirklich. Bei uns auf der Höhe waren es diese Nacht nur ca.15 cm Schnee. Im Tal ca. 7 cm. (Ich war mit dem Auto unterwegs, deswegen leider keine Bilder)


----------



## sharky (9. April 2022)

Ich habe es zwar nicht geschafft zu biken aber ein bild hab ich hinbekommen


----------



## JensDey (9. April 2022)

Ist nur in der Nähe des Odenwalds.
19h30 einzelne verirrte Flocken im Regen. 22h, nach dem Film, geschlossene Schneedecke von 3-5cm. Ich glaube, so etwas habe, mit strahlendem Sonnenschein am nächsten Tag noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## sharky (11. April 2022)

ich will hier nicht mit bikefremden pics rumspamen, aber das da hab ich heut auf rnz.de gefunden und find es so geil, dass ich es teilen muss. bekommt man als biker so ja leider nicht abgelichtet


----------



## JensDey (11. April 2022)

Faber Castel Werbung?
Wo ist das, bzw was zeigt es?


----------



## sharky (11. April 2022)

das ist der turm auf dem katzenbuckel. der höchsten erhebung im odenwald


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. April 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Faber Castel Werbung?
> Wo ist das, bzw was zeigt es?


Die höchste Erhebung im Odenwald ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> bekommt man als biker so ja leider nicht abgelichtet


Quax + 4m-Cody + Knipse + genügend Wind -> Alternative Bio-Fotodrohne.


----------



## gvtsch (11. April 2022)

Auf diese Erhebung bin ich gestern von Eberbach aus hoch. 
Das Wetter war nicht das beste, aber damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet  😅


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. April 2022)

Frohe Ostern 🐣


----------



## sharky (15. April 2022)

@MoeOdenwald 
Wo ist das mit der absturzstelle? Kenne so eine bei herbolzheim, wo ein nachtjäger abgestürzt ist und ein Stück vom Flieger im baum stecken blieb


----------



## Fort (15. April 2022)

Fliegerdenkmal


----------



## MoeOdenwald (15. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> @MoeOdenwald
> Wo ist das mit der absturzstelle? Kenne so eine bei herbolzheim, wo ein nachtjäger abgestürzt ist und ein Stück vom Flieger im baum stecken blieb



@sharky 
Ist bei Michelbach (Nähe Michelsee) im kleinen Odenwald.



			Nr.12 Lancaster, Pilot: O.M.C. Johnes, Absturz: 28/29.01.1945 bei Michelbach/ Sinsheim – Plane Crashes Heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (16. April 2022)

Schneebruch vom letzten Wochende, aussichtslos mit der Klappsäge 🙄


----------



## sharky (23. April 2022)




----------



## Tobi262 (23. April 2022)

Michstadt Mi1 und dann nach Osten über Amorbach  83km 1713hm


----------



## qlaus (24. April 2022)

Tobi262 schrieb:


> Michstadt Mi1 und dann nach Osten über Amorbach  83km 1713hm


Schöne Tour!

Was hast du denn für eine Bremse montiert?


----------



## Tobi262 (24. April 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> Schöne Tour!
> 
> Was hast du denn für eine Bremse montiert?
> Anhang anzeigen 1464727


Ist eine Shimano XT. Der Schalter ist für die Lupine Blika.


----------



## JensDey (24. April 2022)

Heute am Hausberg oberhalb Leutershausen das Bike über 6-7 neu umgestürzte Bäume heben müssen. Flüssiges xc nur noch für geübte cx-Fahrer machbar.


----------



## sharky (25. April 2022)

schnee sei dank wird uns das noch ne weile beschäftigen


----------



## JensDey (25. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> schnee sei dank


Wir hatten genau einen Tag Schnee; aber der war fleissig.


----------



## sharky (25. April 2022)

wir auch. meine thuja bäumchen im garten sind immer noch dabei, sich wieder in die ausgangsform zurück zu biegen. auch beachtlich, was neben manchen straßen an bäumen liegt, die von der feuerwehr entfernt wurden, um die straße frei zu machen. da kam einiges zusammen


----------



## qlaus (25. April 2022)

Jo, wird noch ne Weile abwechslungsreich bleiben, quasi Radfahren als Multisportaktivität (https://www.mtb-news.de/news/abgefahren-49-handkettensaege-zur-trailpflege/) 💪

Die Hausrunde ist zwar ziemlich durchgängig, aber da stehen auch noch Bäume schräger herum als vor dem besagten Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (25. April 2022)

Es war eine "Hausrunde" die ich so eher selten fahre und deshalb lag da auch so viel Neues. Ärgerlich ist es, wenn ich eine schnelle Runde auf Zeit fahre und mich dieser Mist dann aufhält.


----------



## sharky (26. April 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> (https://www.mtb-news.de/news/abgefahren-49-handkettensaege-zur-trailpflege/)


ich dachte ja an einen aprilscherz. würd gern damit mal jemand arbeiten sehen 

aber gut, freitag geht´s nach beerfelle... da ist die piste frei


----------



## JensDey (26. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> ich dachte ja an einen aprilscherz. würd gern damit mal jemand arbeiten sehen


Ich habe mir tatsächlich auch überlegt mit so ner Japanischen Busch/Baumsäge in den Wald zu ziehen. 2-3 kleinere Sachen würde ich damit schon durchbringen, aber
1. darf ich das?
2. sind die Dinger unter Spannung und ich habe davon keine Ahnung
3. fahr ich da sehr selten und es lohnt sich wohl eher nicht.


----------



## huzzel (26. April 2022)

1. möglich
2. auch möglich und dann steckt Deine Säge im Ast/Stamm
3. das kannst nur Du entscheiden 😉

Zu 1. noch. Wenn ich im Wald unterwegs bin (forsttechnisch) und ich an einen Baum komme, der über dem Weg liegt, dann wird die Motorsäge gezückt und der Weg frei gemacht. Schön auf Meterstücke, dann kann es der Eigentümer gleich als Brennholz abfahren. Wenn es ein wertvoller Stamm ist, dann, gute Frage, wohl eher nicht zu Meterstücke, dann abschneiden und per Greifer am Frontlader auf Seite.
Aber das betrifft nur offizielle Wege 😉


----------



## JensDey (26. April 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> wird die Motorsäge gezückt


Wenn man so tolles Gerät hat.


----------



## huzzel (26. April 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn man so tolles Gerät hat.


Überschatz die nicht. Grade zu Deinem zweiten Punkt. Ich habe schon Mal 2 Motorsägen in einem Stamm eingeklemmt 😁. Sah echt lustig aus, war aber blöd, da ich nur zwei dabei hatte. Dann musste mit der großen Seilwinde und Umlenkrolle gezogen werden, dass ich wieder eine Säge raus bekommen habe. 
Und in einen Rucksack für den Trail passt sie auch nicht. Obwohl, die kleine Akku vom Schwiegervater könnte sogar reinpassen 😁. Die schaut echt fast wie die Bosch Spielzeugsägen aus 😁


----------



## JensDey (26. April 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Überschatz die nicht. Grade zu Deinem zweiten Punkt. Ich habe schon Mal 2 Motorsägen in einem Stamm eingeklemmt 😁.


Der Verlust wäre bei der Japanischen Handsäge überschaubar. Und es wäre vermutlich eine deratige Touristenattraktion, dass der Baum samt Säge nie entfernt würde


huzzel schrieb:


> Dann musste mit der großen Seilwinde und Umlenkrolle gezogen werden, dass ich wieder eine Säge raus bekommen habe.


Ich habe noch nichtmal Schnürsenkel zur Hilffe, weil ich Klett fahre.
Aber das ist eben auch meine Sorge, dass die Säge unter Spannung festzieht. Neben der Gefahr für körperliche Unversehrtheit, wenn der Stamm am Ende "nach mir schnappt".
Ich hätte zwar einen Plan, aber überhaupt keine Erfahrung.


huzzel schrieb:


> Die schaut echt fast wie die Bosch Spielzeugsägen aus 😁


Für meinen Bosch Prof-Serie-Schrauber gibt es jetzt passend die Spielzeug-Kreischsäge. Bin echt in Versuchung, nach dem mein Nachbar vor kurzen Latten direkt in die Biotonne gesägt hatte.


----------



## huzzel (13. Mai 2022)

Weg freizuschneiden mit der Minisäge. Sie geht aber leider doch nicht in meinen kleinen Rucksack.

Aber viel stärker dürfen die Äste nicht werden. Da tut sie sich dann schon schwer bei Buche.
Und ja, ich durfte den Weg freizuschneiden. Genau genommen war es sogar meine Aufgabe, da die Bäume von unserem Grundstück waren.


----------



## Roonieman (15. Mai 2022)

Michelstadt Mi-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (16. Mai 2022)

Ja, freischneiden wäre nicht schlecht. Die Wege liegen voll mit Bäumen. 
Wenn nur alles schon unten läge. Überall hängen solche Kandidaten auf Halbacht.


----------



## Tobi262 (27. Mai 2022)

Am Vatertag doppelt gesehen


----------



## hardtails (2. Juni 2022)




----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2022)

Sieht spannend aus.


----------



## Geistereiche (2. Juni 2022)

@hardtails: Jo wo issn jetzt dös?


----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2022)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> @hardtails: Jo wo issn jetzt dös?


Hoffentlich bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juni 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bei mir um die Ecke.


Könnte fast sein, erinnert mich an ein Eck in Heidelberg


----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2022)

Felsenmeer?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juni 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Felsenmeer?


Nä, hätte eher von dir aus Richtung über das Neckartal auf der anderen Seite gedacht 😅


----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2022)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Nä, hätte eher von dir aus Richtung über das Neckartal auf der anderen Seite gedacht 😅


Schick mal Map-Screenshot per PN bitte.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juni 2022)

Ist nur eine Mutmaßung. @hardtails kann ja mal etwas dazu sagen 😁


----------



## hardtails (2. Juni 2022)

Ich weiss weder von welchem der vielen Felsenmeere hier die Rede ist noch wo 'dir aus Richtung über das Neckartal auf der anderen Seite' ist


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Juni 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> Ich weiss weder von welchem der vielen Felsenmeere hier die Rede ist noch wo 'dir aus Richtung über das Neckartal auf der anderen Seite' ist


Dann ist es eben ganz woanders 🤡...
Wir reden vom Dunstkreis Heidelberg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Juni 2022)

Wahrscheinlich am Königstuhl.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juni 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich am Königstuhl.


So mein Gedanke


----------



## qlaus (4. Juni 2022)

Es wird Sommer 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fort (4. Juni 2022)

Jaaaaaa,
(und in drei Wochen werden die Tage schon wieder kürzer)


----------



## qlaus (4. Juni 2022)

Fort schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa,
> (und in drei Wochen werden die Tage schon wieder kürzer)


Haste schon Weihnachtsgeschenke im Sinn ?


----------



## Velociped (9. Juni 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> Haste schon Weihnachtsgeschenke im Sinn ?


Na na, noch ist nicht zugefroren.


----------



## Velociped (13. Juli 2022)

The Scottish Flower ... aus den hessischen Highlands ;-)


----------



## hardtails (13. Juli 2022)




----------



## qlaus (16. Juli 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1515994


Gut versteckt, aber doch sichtbar 😃


----------



## qlaus (16. Juli 2022)

Spessartblick 😁


----------



## derfati (16. Juli 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1517346
> 
> Spessartblick 😁


Dürfte bei Rüdenau sein, oder?


----------



## qlaus (16. Juli 2022)

derfati schrieb:


> Dürfte bei Rüdenau sein, oder?


voll korrekt 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velociped (13. August 2022)

Dass der Klimawandel Auswirkungen auf die Vegetation hat, war mir klar, aber dass es so weit geht ... 



 

Aber es gibt auch noch vertraute Aussichten.


----------



## sharky (24. August 2022)

was ist das für eine burgruine?


----------



## Velociped (24. August 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> was ist das für eine burgruine?


Wildenstein


----------



## sharky (12. September 2022)

gestern auf der Mi1, war mal wieder klasse


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. September 2022)




----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2022)

Heute auch mal eine kleine Runde gedreht, das Wetter ist einfach herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Oktober 2022)

Mit dem Junior bissl "Krambe-Rambe" erfahren 😬


----------



## qlaus (13. November 2022)

Fernblick mit Mt. Miau 🐈‍⬛  Was für ein Novembertag!


----------



## Velociped (30. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt haben die Viecher schon die dritte Niederlassung eröffnet.

Das war die erste, die hatte sich angeboten, weil der Tümpel schon da war. Ein bisschen anstauen, schon war's gemütlich. Der Bach hatte ursprünglich mit dem Teich nichts zu tun, die Quelle, die ihn speist, ist auf der anderen Seite drüben.
Aber die Hackschnitzel-Leute unterhalb waren dagegen und haben einen unverbaubaren Abfluss gelegt (mit dem Steg drüber und Gitter drumrum).


Die Biber möchten gerne einen höheren Wasserstand. Also haben sie den Bach aufgestaut, bis der künstliche Abfluss überfordert ist. 

Ein paar km weiter oben haben sie eine Wiese unter Wasser gesetzt.




Und noch ein paar km weiter oben haben sie ein stilles Plätzchen im Wald gefunden.


----------



## meanstreet (30. Dezember 2022)

Velociped schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die Viecher schon die dritte Niederlassung eröffnet.
> 
> Das war die erste, die hatte sich angeboten, weil der Tümpel schon da war. Ein bisschen anstauen, schon war's gemütlich. Der Bach hatte ursprünglich mit dem Teich nichts zu tun, die Quelle, die ihn speist, ist auf der anderen Seite drüben.
> Aber die Hackschnitzel-Leute unterhalb waren dagegen und haben einen unverbaubaren Abfluss gelegt (mit dem Steg drüber und Gitter drumrum).
> ...


Super spannend! Das würde ich mir gerne auch mal anschauen. Wo ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-Thomas (30. Dezember 2022)

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ? 
Ist das Asselbrunn ?


----------



## Velociped (30. Dezember 2022)

Ittertal, ab Friedrichsdorf aufwärts.


----------



## Geistereiche (2. Januar 2023)

also am Roberner See war am 30.12. alles ruhig.....


----------

